# How about some Old Galveston Memories??



## Tortuga

Another thread on 2cool got me to reminiscing about Galveston Island..How bout we start a thread of your memories of the Old Galveston. Most of us around these parts spent many a happy hour down there as kids and adults...Might just be a little cheering up for all of us with all the stuff that's going on in the world right now...

Let's hear from some of you other geezers ...and you younger dudes and dudettes.. Bound to be a BUNCH of BOI's lurking around 2cool....

Gotta be some good stories locked up in yore memory bank.. 
Anybody for the Maceo days...the trolley from Houston...Murdochs pier...etc...

Lotsa free fun down there back in the day...and I got a feeling she'll rise again..bigger and better than before...

Whay say ye, Lads ?????:rotfl:


----------



## MR. L.

not that long ago . gun ports on the sea wall . not galveston but on the way the hedge on state hwy. 3 between webster & league city that spelled HUMBLE. and has been stated the balinese room . galvez hotel . & watching people seining the beach front & filling wash tubs with big trout. post office street.


----------



## SURF Buster

I lived in Galveston from 74-84 worked at U.T.M.B., there was a place called Eries Pub on University. This guy was a hoot and restricted who came into his Bar.
Also remeember Happy Hour at the Holiday Inn every Friday evening,man if you could not get a date for the weekend you may as well have moved.

I also fished at the Coast Guard station Bulkheads in the Fall and you could pull up some Pigs out of there. Man those were the Days. Got Married and they all disappeard.


----------



## Tortuga

LOL..got me to remembering. High school days..cruise to G-town on the weekend.(anybody remember the Old Galveston Road..whew!!!!!) Hanging out in the 'clubs' downtown around Post Office...My buddy, Joe S., was really makin' time. Huddled in a booth with the best looking woman you ever seen and buying her drinks. She excused herself to put on her 'strip' show.. Man !!! We wuz envious.. She danced and swirled and stripped and when she got near the end it became absolutely obvious that Joe's 'girl' was a MAN !!!...Lordy...He never lived that one down..Thought he was gonna hop up on the stage and bash him/her....:rotfl:


----------



## PiratesRun

Bait camps at the base of the south jetty.

Jamacia Beach Pavillion on the beach and the bands and dances.


----------



## Chuck

I remember fishing for trout on the Pleasure Pier, before it became the Flagship. Then got hooked up a couple of shark fishermen (Gaylord Chapman and Skip Legge) and started fishing for shark on the piers. Used to fish with Big Jim Alsobrook on the Flagship all the time also. Then Howard Robbins leased the fishing pier and kicked all the shark fisherman off the T-head but we sure caught some nice sharks off that pier! Used to bribe the surfers to swim a few "tarpon" baits out. He built 61st and then later 90th. 

Remember the amusement park right next to Gaido's and in front of Lovenberg Junior High School on the Seawall? 

Or Youngblood's Fried Chicken on the Seawall by Ferry Road. Good stuff and long before KFC!

How much tackle did you buy from Thrifts on 37th and Broadway...had some cheap prices and good selection. Much cheaper than Oshmans in Houston!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

SURF Buster said:


> I lived in Galveston from 74-84 worked at U.T.M.B., there was a place called Eries Pub on University. This guy was a hoot and restricted who came into his Bar.
> Also remeember Happy Hour at the Holiday Inn every Friday evening,man if you could not get a date for the weekend you may as well have moved.
> 
> I also fished at the Coast Guard station Bulkheads in the Fall and you could pull up some Pigs out of there. Man those were the Days. Got Married and they all disappeard.


Ernie... he was a riot! Did you ever run across the ample bussomed blonde eyeglass tech at the Holiday Inn Happy hour? I can't remember her name but she was something else!


----------



## iridered2003

i go all the way back to 1963 here in gtown. i remember back in 1967/68 my dad was a 5/0 for the county and we us to ride with him sometimes. it was cool going off the ramp at the westend of the seawall and riding all the way to where ever we turned around. i was 5 at the time. the family use to swim and bbq at the westend of the seawall as there was about 200 feet of beach seaward of the seawall. i also remember somethings about the indians, there use to be a rock/glass display with bones in it from them way out west. my dad had something to do with the finding of the bones or something. i have a pic i got from the HMNS in houston of my dad with some bones back in 1967 or 68. one of the many things that i remember are 1, IKE, i will never forget that, as i rode it out in my home with my wife and 2 friends with 8 1/2 feet of water out my front door and in 1988, i drove my smallblock powered 1970 chevelle of the seawall out at the HILL with the wife in the car too. we just met about 4 or 5 months before and she stuck it out all these years with me??? makes me wonder? i could go on for days, but i will not. theres alot of good things about galveston i will remember forever.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

What was the name of the lit up burger joint on Seawall that was there in the 60's and 70's? I think it was somewhere around 39th or so... My uncle used to take me there at least once a month when I was a kid.


----------



## iridered2003

Chuck said:


> I remember fishing for trout on the Pleasure Pier, before it became the Flagship. Then got hooked up a couple of shark fishermen (Gaylord Chapman and Skip Legge) and started fishing for shark on the piers. Used to fish with Big Jim Alsobrook on the Flagship all the time also. Then Howard Robbins leased the fishing pier and kicked all the shark fisherman off the T-head but we sure caught some nice sharks off that pier! Used to bribe the surfers to swim a few "tarpon" baits out. He built 61st and then later 90th.
> 
> Remember the amusement park right next to Gaido's and in front of Lovenberg Junior High School on the Seawall?
> 
> Or Youngblood's Fried Chicken on the Seawall by Ferry Road. Good stuff and long before KFC!
> 
> How much tackle did you buy from Thrifts on 37th and Broadway...had some cheap prices and good selection. Much cheaper than Oshmans in Houston!


i lived across the street from skip in 1963 to 1972 on 37th and ave q. gaylord was his buddy. them guys were CRAZY! thriftys was on 38th and broadway. i got my first ugly stix there when i was about 13 or 14 years old and still have it, even though its broke in half.. they also had a store on 53th ave s too. lovenberg, wooooo. there was a little boy killed in there after it was closed down back in about 1980 or 81. sad deal/ thats the only thing that comes to mind when i hear the name. good thread


----------



## iridered2003

Haute Pursuit said:


> What was the name of the lit up burger joint on Seawall that was there in the 60's and 70's? I think it was somewhere around 39th or so... My uncle used to take me there at least once a month when I was a kid.


that is where joes crack/crab shack is now i think. i use to be a HILLS restarunt before that and then a burger joint before that i believe. thats at 35th and seawall.


----------



## notthatdeep

Fort Crockett was a night club in the 60s called the Cavern or Catacombs or something like that. Black lights were big back then and you could see them glowing purple out the gun ports from Seawall Blvd. 

Those were the days when surfers, trout fishermen, new technolgy, womens lib, better outboards, better surfboards, and soft plastics changed the face of the world we live in...all at once. You should wear your hawaiian shirts and bald heads with pride if you lived thru those days.

ntd


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Thats probably it. I can't remember the name of it for the life of me. I think there was one in Texas City too.


----------



## Levelwind

I can't contribute too much, moved to the area from inland in 75. But I do remember our favorite restaurants which are now gone. Hills on the seawall, and then sometime later, the "New Hills" out further west. And Tuffys on the S Jetty. I didn't know JACK about sw fishing, having spent most of my life in Kansas and Oklahoma but Bob Brister talked me into trying it - didn't take much talking, really, I was anxious. I had an old wore out pair of golf shoes and walked the jetty rocks, jumping from one granit boulder to another sometimes, I got out pretty near the old CG station once, I think. Had the styrofoam helmet with mirrolures dangling off of it, etc.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I had forgotten about Tuffy's! That was an awesome place!


----------



## notthatdeep

Forgot to mention Splash Day. Traffic jam all the way in on the unfinished Gulf Fwy, traffic jam on the beach, sunburn, arguments and fights...traffic jam out on the unfinished Gulf Fwy. Drunks all the way. What a deal. That cured me of going to events in Galveston...for life.


----------



## gonzo

*burger place*

Kokomos


----------



## iridered2003

notthatdeep said:


> Fort Crockett was a night club in the 60s called the Cavern or Catacombs or something like that. Black lights were big back then and you could see them glowing purple out the gun ports from Seawall Blvd.
> 
> Those were the days when surfers, trout fishermen, new technolgy, womens lib, better outboards, better surfboards, and soft plastics changed the face of the world we live in...all at once. You should wear your hawaiian shirts and bald heads with pride if you lived thru those days.
> 
> ntd


there use to be the superslide down FC.


----------



## CHARLIE

Wilsons bait camp at the base of the South Jetties and next to Tuffy's. Also Waddells in the same area. Used to catch fish and them take them to Tuffy's to be cooked. Doug Sefcik and Wayne Tucker used to run Wilsons also known as the "home of the pros". Tucker still runs Tuckers on 61st. street and I fish with Doug every summer along with one of the ole pros Don Price and still buy shrimp from Tuckers. Oh yeah I did spend some time at the ole Galvez too.

Charlie


----------



## Tortuga

Yep, Charlie...the old Galvez wuz my idea of really 'first class living'.. My old Grandmother and aunt lived there for a few years.. Still love the old girl. 

Stumbled across a pix of Stewart Beach when it opened up ..l941 I think. Chased a lot of beautiful girls around that beach during the mid '40s.. Good times...good memories...Hmmmm..wonder what became of Clare..my first love . Her momma used to ferry a bunch of us down to SB mucho times every summer....Dang !!! Clare wuz really a beautiful girl..Wonder where she went..Oh, well !!!!:tongue:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

gonzo said:


> Kokomos


Wasn't Kokomo's although I vaguely remember that place. This was a small chain called Burger "Something"??? They use to have a big arse sign on the Seawall. Great burgers and shakes.


----------



## kdubya

Sea Arama. 

That place was like Sea World to a ten year old boy back in the 70's.


----------



## Scout177

61st St was shell and had bait camps and boat rentals. Nothing like topping the seawall at 61st and seeing the Gulf. Drive as far as you wanted off the end of the seawall on the beach. Bad oysters at the Golden Greek one time. Jean Lafittes's house with the bloodrops and bullet hole in the stairs. Catch a wash tub full of crabs off the beach. Tarpon and ling at the south jetty.


----------



## slopoke

kdubya said:


> Sea Arama.
> 
> That place was like Sea World to a ten year old boy back in the 70's.


I'm so glad someone posted those pictures! That is probably one of my favorite childhood memories, a trip to Sea Arama.

Galveston holds many favorite memories for me, though I never lived there. As a child in the late sixties and early seventies my family spent several weekends per summer camped out at the West end of the island. My grandparents would take the back seat out of their huge dodge landyacht (Monaco?) and fill the truck and back seat with tents, tarps, cots, and camping gear and our entire extended family would join them. We ate a lot of trout and boiled crabs from a coleman stove on those trips! I don't remember when that slowed down and stopped, but it is funny that I remember my grandfather worrying and complaining about how dagerous it had become for families with all of the 'hippies' that had overrun the beach!

As a teenager with my first new (to me) car (Camaro) I couldn't wait to make the run with some of my friends to East Beach to cruise up and down and check out the girls.

On October 10, 1989 I proposed to my wife at the seawall just West of Stewart beach where there were park benches under a little gazebo. I will never forget the stunned look on her moonlit face when I pulled out the ring or the sound of the waves behind us. Or how once she had said yes I blew out a big breath of sea air and just couldn't stop thinkin' "whew, got that part out of the way without a hitch, now if I can just figure out a way to pay for it all"! And almost twenty years later, not much has changed!


----------



## Scout177

Sliding down the grass on the front of the gun embankments on a piece of cardboard where the San Luis Hotel is now. My uncle's POS tri hull boat that died in west bay and to a seven year old boy we drifted forever before the motor started. A ray on top of the water at the south jetty that must have been 10 or 12 feet wide. Boat ramp on the east end by the bait camps, shortcut to the jetties.


----------



## tboltmike

Scout177 said:


> 61st St was shell and had bait camps and boat rentals. Nothing like topping the seawall at 61st and seeing the Gulf. Drive as far as you wanted off the end of the seawall on the beach. Bad oysters at the Golden Greek one time. Jean Lafittes's house with the bloodrops and bullet hole in the stairs. Catch a wash tub full of crabs off the beach. Tarpon and ling at the south jetty.


The Golden Greek put a whole large green olive in the glass of beer they served.

Bought Handly or Hadly beer at Thrifty's for 75 cents.

There was '30's style speak easy restaurant near the tall bank building. I can't remember the name, but you could only enter from a news stand, the Inurban Queen, or from the alley. It had a large mahogany bar and nude paintings on the walls.

The Jack Tar. UTMB Rugby team. The Texas Clipper at pier 19 and banana wharf behind it.

Who can for remember, or would rather forget, Lee's Nest, the Three Sisters?

M&M Bar and Grill and their PoBoy sandwiches and Moose.

Dances at the Gamboa Cay on Offits Bayou.

The Quarantine Station

Mario's opened on Ave O. 16 inch pizzas for $2.95


----------



## Haute Pursuit

The bar at M&M was fantastic woodwork.

How about the monster sized breakfast burritos at El Jardin right down the street from M&M on 24th. They could pretty much ruin your productivity for the day...LOL


----------



## capt. david

the old merchant marine hospital, michelitts grocery store on 61st street, dambras meat market (BOI irene dillman) forgot johns oyster resort


----------



## texacajun

My grandmother lived off 53rd and what is now Bernardo de Galvez. I have fond memories of my childhood with her. I had every Hotwheel known to man and it was bought at the Kmart that used to be right off 61st street. We used to stop and the JIB that is still there and get me a burger and fries and head over to Kmart for a hotwheel.

Mario's was big time for us. I thought I was chittin in high cotton to eat at Mario's. The Whataburger had parking similar to that of a Sonic back then, but I don't remember if you could actually order from your car or not.

Our family spent weekends on East Beach playing volleyball, horseshoes, and BBQing. I used to chase a little girl around named Melissa...man I was in love with her...hubba hubba!! I remember my dad drinking Schlitz back then. He drove a Yellow mustang about 75 model. I thought we were so cool and sporting my bell bottom pants I was the shiznit even back then.:tongue:

My dad was a surfer and I idolized him. I went to my first motion picture movie at the old mall with my Aunt...the flic was King Kong!! I saw my first shooting at the corner of 53rd and S. Freaked me out. I used to live a block or so off that corner. There was also an old drugstore on Ave S and about 51st I guess. I remember walking there with my mom and dad and sitting at the old style barstools and ordering a real milkshake. I was a king in those days. I even remember wearing my catholic school uniform...plaid red and blue shirt, and blue pants and black shoes. I can't remember the name of the school...I think it was St. Mary's.

Thanks for the trip down memory lane Mr Tortuga. I have some wonderful childhood memories there, the greatest being of my grandmother. I didn't get to enjoy her long enough and I greatly miss her. She is buried right there off 61st right behind the old Kmart.....RIP Grandma...I love you and miss u.

Michael


----------



## iridered2003

texacajun said:


> My grandmother lived off 53rd and what is now Bernardo de Galvez. I have fond memories of my childhood with her. I had every Hotwheel known to man and it was bought at the Kmart that used to be right off 61st street. We used to stop and the JIB that is still there and get me a burger and fries and head over to Kmart for a hotwheel.
> 
> Mario's was big time for us. I thought I was chittin in high cotton to eat at Mario's. The Whataburger had parking similar to that of a Sonic back then, but I don't remember if you could actually order from your car or not.
> 
> Our family spent weekends on East Beach playing volleyball, horseshoes, and BBQing. I used to chase a little girl around named Melissa...man I was in love with her...hubba hubba!! I remember my dad drinking Schlitz back then. He drove a Yellow mustang about 75 model. I thought we were so cool and sporting my bell bottom pants I was the shiznit even back then.:tongue:
> 
> My dad was a surfer and I idolized him. I went to my first motion picture movie at the old mall with my Aunt...the flic was King Kong!! I saw my first shooting at the corner of 53rd and S. Freaked me out. I used to live a block or so off that corner. There was also an old drugstore on Ave S and about 51st I guess. I remember walking there with my mom and dad and sitting at the old style barstools and ordering a real milkshake. I was a king in those days. I even remember wearing my catholic school uniform...plaid red and blue shirt, and blue pants and black shoes. I can't remember the name of the school...I think it was St. Mary's.
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane Mr Tortuga. I have some wonderful childhood memories there, the greatest being of my grandmother. I didn't get to enjoy her long enough and I greatly miss her. She is buried right there off 61st right behind the old Kmart.....RIP Grandma...I love you and miss u.
> 
> Michael


the drug store was on the corner of 53rd and S. the building is still there. there also was one on 42nd and S. where your GM rest, i fish that pond. theres a few redfish in there but i wouldn't eat them.

dad drinking Schlitz , your dad most have been a bad mofo to drink that ****. falstaff brew on 31st off port ind drive


----------



## 032490

My dad used to have to go to Galveston for business. This was back in the 60's. We would stayed at the Jack Tar Hotel on the east end of the island. I remember my dad used to complain about the high price, I think it was about $20 a night. That was expensive back then.
Ken


----------



## portalto

Wow, thanks for all the memories. My grandparents lived at 45th & K and their next door neighbor worked for Jax brewery, so all they drank was Jax. Gamboa Cay which became The Loft, the super slide at FC, Sea Arama, and going to Star Drugstore downtown and sitting at the bar ordering a milkshake!


----------



## texacajun

Does anybody remember Rocket Park? I think its still there, not sure.

I also remember riding bikes at night down the seawall with my dad. He had one of those beach cruisers with the high handle bars. Everyone wore Birdwell Beach Britches, the "tiddies" flip flops, and an OP shirt. lol

The Taco House was the shiznit too. Used to get Pan de dulce somewhere around 43rd and S, right across the street from the Gerland's. My grandmother drove a 15 mile long Lincoln and my Hotwheels used to roll across that back panel between the glass and the backseat everytime we made a turn. No one wore seatbelts back then and I used to stand up and play with my Hotwheels back there. If there was "traffic" my grandma would make me sit down!!!lol

I'm on a roll now with the memories. I owe you a coke Mr Tortuga. You have brought back many great memories.

Mike


----------



## FISHNNUTT

I can remember fishing the old quartine station when the huts were still there.
We would wade fish till it got hot then go eat lunch in the shade and rest
till it cooled off enough to fish. Really wanted to explore the huts but my dad
wouldn't let me. Remember renting aluminum boats for 5 or 10.00 a day and fishing
Offats bayou in the winter.


----------



## Texas T

Try this site out

http://theislandermagazine.com/magazine/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=8&Itemid=36


----------



## Chuck

I remember Splash Days...they would fly a helicopter along the beaches tossing out pill bottles with a slip of paper insides telling you if you won something and where to go to get it. 

And walking out to the lighthouse on the South Jetty...some of those wash outs were pretty hairy getting across! Green slime everywhere! 

And the Amusement Park in front of Lovenberg Jr High at 39th and Seawall. I worked there for 2 months making $.18 per hour! I think I was 12 at time. 

And if you were really flush with cash, then you would eat at the Golden Greek Restaurant! I think that is where Clary worked before he opened his restaurant down on Teichman Rd.

Remember when you drove to the end of the Seawall and it was a big ramp down to the sand? There were some clubs on the beach close to the end but to my best recollection, they were predominately black clubs. I seem to remember they had similar names like The Hoe Down, etc. 

The Seahorse Drive Inn on 32nd had great cheeseburgers! They used car hops and had awnings they would pull over the cars when the sun got too hot so you could park in the shade. 

We used to go exploring the old gun emplacements were the San Louis is now. Lots of rooms down there...and lots of snakes! 

And I remember the "pill boxes" that were on the East end of the Seawall..about 4 of them for coastal defense.


----------



## Rubberback

Chuck said:


> I remember fishing for trout on the Pleasure Pier, before it became the Flagship. Then got hooked up a couple of shark fishermen (Gaylord Chapman and Skip Legge) and started fishing for shark on the piers. Used to fish with Big Jim Alsobrook on the Flagship all the time also. Then Howard Robbins leased the fishing pier and kicked all the shark fisherman off the T-head but we sure caught some nice sharks off that pier! Used to bribe the surfers to swim a few "tarpon" baits out. He built 61st and then later 90th.
> 
> Remember the amusement park right next to Gaido's and in front of Lovenberg Junior High School on the Seawall?
> 
> Or Youngblood's Fried Chicken on the Seawall by Ferry Road. Good stuff and long before KFC!
> 
> How much tackle did you buy from Thrifts on 37th and Broadway...had some cheap prices and good selection. Much cheaper than Oshmans in Houston!


 I worked with gaylord at quality bev you probably know ron jones as well


----------



## gigem87

My earliest memories of Galveston are when we would go down there for the day from Houston in the early 1970's. Just my mother and sister - dad hated the beach. We would go to Stewart Beach and rent an umbrella and chairs. My sister and I would spend the day in the waves, and searching the sand for shark's teeth. Worst part was the ride home - sunburned, covered in sand, no A/C in the car, plastic seat covers on the back seat, traffic...

Later, my girlfriend (now wife) went to UTMB. She lived in a condo unit at Casa Del Mar that her family owned. Good memories of those visits...

Brother-in-law had a place at Terremar. Had fun there, almost saw my first shooting there once.

Those souvenir shops on the piers on the seawall were fun. Bought some **** in there...


----------



## gregg75

I have only lived in this area for about five years, but I love Galveston history. I work at the fire dept on the island and have gotten to see the inside of some fascinating buildings. Almost like a time warp going in some of those places. I was in the pink antique shop on 25th and Winnie with my girlfriend one weekend. Gentleman running the place gives us a tour of the upstairs and an explanation of the history. It used to be called the Oleander hotel. Had a lunch counter on the side. Upstairs was a whore house during the depression I believe, maybe later. Showed us the tally columns penciled on the wall of some of the rooms. The madams room was larger. Talked about how the sheriff came by for his payoffs, the whole nine yards. Left there in a trance almost. Really fascinating stuff.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Chuck said:


> I remember Splash Days...they would fly a helicopter along the beaches tossing out pill bottles with a slip of paper insides telling you if you won something and where to go to get it.
> 
> And walking out to the lighthouse on the South Jetty...some of those wash outs were pretty hairy getting across! Green slime everywhere!
> 
> And the Amusement Park in front of Lovenberg Jr High at 39th and Seawall. I worked there for 2 months making $.18 per hour! I think I was 12 at time.
> 
> And if you were really flush with cash, then you would eat at the Golden Greek Restaurant! I think that is where Clary worked before he opened his restaurant down on Teichman Rd.
> 
> Remember when you drove to the end of the Seawall and it was a big ramp down to the sand? There were some clubs on the beach close to the end but to my best recollection, they were predominately black clubs. I seem to remember they had similar names like The Hoe Down, etc.
> 
> The Seahorse Drive Inn on 32nd had great cheeseburgers! They used car hops and had awnings they would pull over the cars when the sun got too hot so you could park in the shade.
> 
> We used to go exploring the old gun emplacements were the San Louis is now. Lots of rooms down there...and lots of snakes!
> 
> And I remember the "pill boxes" that were on the East end of the Seawall..about 4 of them for coastal defense.


Clary Milburn was the head chef at Gaido's before opening his own place. He is a great guy and cooks THE BEST softshell crabs in the world...LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit

My grandmother didn't live far from yours Mike. She lived on Mako, behind the cemetary. You remember the mini golf place off Stewart Road with all the Dino's???

Chicapesca, I used to love going downtown to Woolworths' or Levy'swith my Mom because that meant a stop at the Star Drug Store and it's soda fountain.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Galvez from the water(and fish on)*

*Qurantine Station*

*Galveston West Beach......no crowds*


----------



## Chuck

Haute Pursuit said:


> Clary Milburn was the head chef at Gaido's before opening his own place. He is a great guy and cooks THE BEST softshell crabs in the world...LOL


I wasn't hungry until you mentioned that!! I think I see a drive to Galveston in my future today!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Freshwaterman

FISHNNUTT said:


> I can remember fishing the old quartine station when the huts were still there.
> We would wade fish till it got hot then go eat lunch in the shade and rest
> till it cooled off enough to fish. Really wanted to explore the huts but my dad
> wouldn't let me. Remember renting aluminum boats for 5 or 10.00 a day and fishing
> Offats bayou in the winter.


*The boats were probably from M & M Camp owned by Gus and Martha Franks. I used to fish out of there alot....and did some guiding out of there also.*


----------



## PiratesRun

I remember those black clubs at the end of the seawall. I was thinking about them last night. Seems the names were Uptown, MidTown, and Downtown or something like that. As a kid I thought the names were funny.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Ernie Hunt had the Pub and later had a junk store on the Strand and sold beer there. He was an old beach patrol lifeguard. He died several years ago, he also ran for mayor the year he died. The burger joints here and TC were Burger Chef 19 cents a burger of 5 for a dollar. I worked with Clary in the 60's at Gaido's when I went to Lovenberg JHS and Robbins amusement park was there across the street. One of my uncles had the M&M bait camp at one time probably 50's. The drug store on 53rd was C&S (Crawford and Sons) and the one on 42nd was A&M drug. The bait camp on the beach at the base of the jettie was Jimmie's, it was a beer joint up on stilts, lots of fights and shootings there. The blonde eyeglass tech is Sherrie, she got married several years ago and don't see her out anymore.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Burger Chef is the one I couldn't remember! Thanks bro. My old office was right next door to Ernie's place on 24th and Strand. I'm sorry to hear that he passed away. He was a unique dude and always good for some laughs. You nailed it on Sherrie too, could not remember her name.


----------



## Tortuga

The post about renting the aluminum boats brought a funny to mind. Me and ol' Monroe..my best buddy..went down and rented one of the skiffs. Put his old POS 7.5 HP motor on it and made it to the end of the jettys. Stopped the motor and he told me to toss out the anchor..Bad idea..anchor had about a 10 foot rope on it and I dunno what depth we were in ..but it was MORE than 10 ft.. Monroe gave the cord on the motor a pull and the starter rope came out and broke..He started messing with the cowling to fix the rope and I was workin' with the ONLY oar on the boat to try and keep off the rocks..NO LUCK.. Man..that boat took a pounding for the next half hour till we got the danged motor started again..All of this was with the help of a case of Grand Prize..so it was kinda funny to us...

When we got back and turned in that boat I thought the 'Boat Rent Man' was gonna have a fit..There wasn't one square inch of that boat without a substantial dent in it. Our excuse to him was that it was HIS fault for having such a short anchor rope.. Needless to say..that really didn't set to well with him...LOL

We loaded up and left to a scream of curses...and the knowledge that our 'Boat Renting Days' were over.....

Ahhhhh !!! Good Times INDEED :rotfl:


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Even before I was born my family were all beach people. They began taking me to the beach before I could walk. My first memory (or impression of memory) was when I was about 3 years old, maybe 4. I can remember thinking something like,"I'm gonna love this all my life." 

From the time I was old enough to drive a car the Galveston beach was my home away from home. The late '50s and early '60s found me and my circle of friends on the beach most every week end I wasn't working year 'round. I'll never forget my senior prom.

There we were all dressed up in our monkey suits and huge fluffy formal gowns and not havin' a whole lot of fun. The dance was a drag actually. We decided to cut out early and go spend the night on the beach. We had all told our parents that we were going to come home and change clothes and spend the night at a friends house.

We all snuck out and we were in my car (3 couples) so I ran and dropped every one off at their house and picked them up later and we headed south. Most of the kids from the prom were already there when we got there. We put our cars in a 3/4 circle, open to the surf and built a fire. All car doors were open and radios on the same station. It was the first primitive surround sound system I guess. 

Most of the kids were still in their formal clothes. The beer flowed and lots of them along with more than a few beehive hair doos hit the waves that night. Those of us that were already derssed for the beach laughed our heads off. In fact we all laughed our heads off as we took turns throwing eachother in the water and generally horsing around. 

The girls all got caught sneaking back in and of course their parents ratted us boys out so we were all grounded for a bit but none of us spent one second wishing we hadn't done it. It is one of my favorite childhood memories and about the most fun I ever had on the beach that didn't include fishing.


----------



## texacajun

Haute Pursuit said:


> My grandmother didn't live far from yours Mike. She lived on Mako, behind the cemetary. You remember the mini golf place off Stewart Road with all the Dino's???....


Hmmm....so I musta whooped your arse when we were kids!!!:rotfl:

I do member the Dino's on the little putt putt golf. Wasn't Fred Flinstone one of the characters on that course too??? Good memories.

As a teen I spent lotsa time on the beach surfing. Mostly the Flagship and the Octagon in Freeport. I didn't fish much then, I just surfed and hung out on the beach. Those were some good times.

Mike


----------



## Haute Pursuit

texacajun said:


> Hmmm....so I musta whooped your arse when we were kids!!!:rotfl:
> 
> I do member the Dino's on the little putt putt golf. Wasn't Fred Flinstone one of the characters on that course too??? Good memories.
> 
> As a teen I spent lotsa time on the beach surfing. Mostly the Flagship and the Octagon in Freeport. I didn't fish much then, I just surfed and hung out on the beach. Those were some good times.
> 
> Mike


I don't remember any sawed off meskins hanging from my belt loops...LOL :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## texacajun

Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't remember any sawed off meskins hanging from my belt loops...LOL :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl: Ironically I was eating a tamale and choked!!!lol I don't like you anymore!!:cheers:

Mr Jim sorry for Blake's misbehavior, now back to your thread. Galveston was great back in the day for me. I may still have a pair of Birdwell's laying around somewhere...couldn't fit into em but I may havem!

Mike


----------



## Tortuga

No hay de que', Mike..and you too Blake..Aint no such thang as hijackin' this thread.. That's what it's FOR...lol

Kinda perking up the geezer's day reading about all these great adventures and reminiscences.. Too much 'gloom and doom' everywhere nowadays.. I knew there must be some happy people somewheres..:rotfl:

Funny observation..I am a child of the Great Depression and most of you younger dudes have lived thru some humdingers in the 70s and 80s and I'll bet you were just like me. My folks may have had a hard time..but they never let me and my brother know it.. Guess it's just each individual's general outlook on thangs... You can choose 'gloom and doom' or you can choose 'fun'. I Vote for FUN...!!!!!:rotfl:


edit...and..what the hell is a 'Birdwell'?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

One of my grandfathers was the head of the Liquor Control Board for Southeast Texas and participated in the gambling raid with the Texas Rangers. I have a pistol he took off of a guy in one of the Balinese Room raids (pic below).

My other grandfather built the West End Baptist Church on Stewart Road. My father built many of the houses in Havre Lafitte under the name on Mills & Beavers and opened up the furniture store that used to be next to the original Luke's before we moved to Santa Fe. I miss those BBQ sandwiches at the old Luke's...

Balinese Room Pistol .38S&W


----------



## Tortuga

Man...that is a 'Gambler's Special', Blake...nickel plated with pearl grips.. Bet that dates back to Prohibition...


----------



## boat

I remember back in the mid 1950's my grandmother and her 6 sisters would take all the grand kids on the train to Galveston to stay at the Jack Tar Hotel for a week every year. That pool there looked like the size of the Gulf to me. It's where I got up the courage to jump off the diving board for the first time. Going to Gaidos (sp) to eat was a big treat back then.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Tortuga said:


> Man...that is a 'Gambler's Special', Blake...nickel plated with pearl grips.. Bet that dates back to Prohibition...


Yep it does date back that far Mr. Jim. Still in working condition but I have only shot it once.


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish

I remember eating at Johns Oyster house, then going out back and throwing oyster shells into Offats. How about Carls bar b que on the back road to the west end of the island, just before Pirates Beach. I remember one weekend when the goodyear blimp was on the west end of the island giving rides.


----------



## houfinchaser

We went down there yesterday to relax on the beach with the family. The beaches look better than before Ike with 3-5 feet of new sand. The seawall was packed. I grew up fishing down there and my kid will too. Ike won't stop Galveston.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Johns Oyster Resort got tore down this week. Nothing but a pile of rubble left. I thought they would not be allowed to do demo because of historical value. 
They have been trucking sand to the beach everynight.


----------



## capt. david

thought they were going to save it too. guess the people building the condo's and the marina won!


----------



## DannyMac

Anybody remember the spray wash on the out bound side of the old Causeway. It was 1/2 inch galvanized pipe with some holes cut in it. I think it cost a quarter to wash your car off after a day at the beach.


----------



## portalto

texacajun said:


> :rotfl: Ironically I was eating a tamale and choked!!!lol I don't like you anymore!!:cheers:
> 
> Mr Jim sorry for Blake's misbehavior, now back to your thread. Galveston was great back in the day for me. I may still have a pair of Birdwell's laying around somewhere...couldn't fit into em but I may havem!
> 
> Mike


Mike, I still have my Birdwell's. My mom put them in her cedar chest in case I ever wanted to wear them again - gosh I wish! I used to wear them back in the day when I went surfing at 53rd or the west end. Not many girls wore them back them.


----------



## SURF Buster

Ernie also had a hut on the Beach that sold beer. I remeember his old saying if he did not like you he would call you a "SCROTE" and it did not make any difference where He was at or in front of,I am sorry to hear of his passing.
I figured the booze would have got him many years ago "R.I.P.


----------



## yer_corks_under

tboltmike said:


> The Golden Greek put a whole large green olive in the glass of beer they served.
> 
> Bought Handly or Hadly beer at Thrifty's for 75 cents.
> 
> There was '30's style speak easy restaurant near the tall bank building. I can't remember the name, but you could only enter from a news stand, the Inurban Queen, or from the alley. It had a large mahogany bar and nude paintings on the walls.
> 
> The Jack Tar. UTMB Rugby team. The Texas Clipper at pier 19 and banana wharf behind it.
> 
> Who can for remember, or would rather forget, Lee's Nest, the Three Sisters?
> 
> M&M Bar and Grill and their PoBoy sandwiches and Moose.
> 
> Dances at the Gamboa Cay on Offits Bayou.
> 
> The Quarantine Station
> 
> Mario's opened on Ave O. 16 inch pizzas for $2.95


The bar behind the IQ was The Old Galveston Club.

Lee's nest, Lee Oxnley is still alive.

M&M Moose Maffie, miss the Chili Sausage Cheese PB.


----------



## thebach

Waddell's bait camp at the base of the South Jetty.

And Bongo Pete, playing his drums on the Seawall !


----------



## SSNJOHN

Anyone remember the Flying Tiger Lounge ? This would have been ~ 74 and in a pretty rough part of town. Don't remember the street, but do remember the pool balls embedded in the sheetrock? Pretty interesting place for a 16 year old away from home. 

Was working on building the state park and laying water line from the seawall out to the park. Lots of rattlesnakes. Bad place to eat called the Sand Dollar. 

SSNJOHN


----------



## yer_corks_under

Flying Tiger Club, Tiger Al Candella 4302 Ave S. The place is still open under another name. Al ended up with a little joint downtown that never did very well.

The old Sand Dollar was the Scharper brothers that had the dairy at 7 mile road. The Kissenger's had it for awhile in the early 70's. They had a good CFS.


----------



## Rainy

The Grass Menagerie, the Bamboo Hut, and Roy Head warning us when the LCB would walk in..bands in the bunker, pavilion dances at Jamaica Beach and the Sea Isle pavilion on the beach, huge bonfires, secret gambling joints. Splash Day so crowded with people walking across the tops of the cars. Wading and floundering in West Bay for 28 years with my dad, Flounder Man, starting at age 6. He eventually built us a flounder boat when I was in my twenties. And the bi-weekly comedy shows performed live by the Galveston City council during their meetings.

Rainy


----------



## Freshwaterman

thebach said:


> Waddell's bait camp at the base of the South Jetty.
> 
> And Bongo Pete, playing his drums on the Seawall !


Launched at Waddell's frequently. Below are Kings with my boat tied at Waddell's pier.


----------



## coachlaw

I never saw Galveston 'till I moved down here in '04. I don't have any great memories except for fishing on the east end with Bountyhunter in '06. I sure have enjoyed watching y'all have fun and reminiscing though.


----------



## NTexHunter

Like Coachlaw...I didn't get to start making memories on Galveston until the summer of '07 when I moved down here. I had some great times in Jamaica Beach and spent quite a few nights at the "Spot"...can't wait to get a new trailer down there.


----------



## transport

How about the the infamous Rooster Collins, outlaw who was eveywhere on the far westend. Man had more birds and cats than the SPCA. And the old man known as Baldy who ran the old Sea Isle marina, what a character.


----------



## CoolChange

Wow! A bunch of cool stuff here! 

Memories: All from '68 to '72

San Louis Pass wade fishing

That drive in on Broadway that had the best chicken livers.

Going to see Easy Rider at The Broadway(right?) when I was 15 and it was R rated.

Camping at East Beach with friends and a gallon of Boone's Farm Apple Wine and stuff...

The bunkers on the seawall.

A night of fishing the island between the east beach bait houses and the ship channel, getting high centered on a drift log with the tide racing in. Long story and costly!

Sitting on the seawall with a buddy of mine playing guitar and taking requests with an empty guitar case. Paid for the weekend.

Rollers in the winter because of a north wind. It was not a planned surf trip, but Ric looked at me and we said "Aw, hell!" Like to froze to death!

Living on the beach for the summer of '71. Hooking up with good pickers and living a dream, catching my food every night, maybe. Met a sweet girl whose dad actually gave his permission to date her and we had a great summer. Then the dreams go away.

Last vision I have with her is sitting in the sand at East Beach by ourselves. There is not another soul. Full moon, gentle breeze, hugging and listening to the sounds...

Then the roar of at least 200 bikes on the seawall headed to the beach. Thought it was best we leave...

And a P.S.

Best job I ever had in my life: Ric(see a pattern) talked me into giving up a summer of freedom to rent surf boards on the west end. We gave free surfing lessons with each rental, if you were a girl! Hey, I was 16! I came to 2 a days buff, tan and full of adrenalin! I think that's what it's called!


----------



## CoolChange

Man! Y'all have jolted some memories outta this old pistol!


----------



## camreal

Wow, lots of memories mentioned here. As a teenager my Dad had a place at Sea Isle. We spent many a weekend there fishing out in the bay around Snake island and the pass. It was back in the late 50s and early 60s. I remember when hurricane Carla came thru in 61 and the road was washed out . We took the beach and cleared a way to get to the house couple days after the storm passed to check things. Only person we saw down there at the time was old Dave Feinman the developer of Sea Isle walking around with a pistol on his hip looking for snakes or looters. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## capt. david

how about the seahorse inn on seawall.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Taking the bus with a bunch of kids with our moms to the downtown railroad station and then taking the Texas Limited Union Pacific excusion train to Galveston and the buses that took us all to East Beach for the day. Men took the single family car off to work and this was a great way for folks to head down to beach on a weekday. At times three moms would be herding 8 kids between 6 and 10. I do not know when the trains stopped running but this is how we got to the beach in the early 1960s. 

Moms would have canvas beach sacks to put our wet things in and make us shower up before we gut back on the buses to take us to the train station to return. I remember sleeping most of the way back. We woud arrive on the beach around 10am and return back to Houston around 2 PM. Cost was minimal and trains were full of moms and kids and commutors. 

Later we had a aunt with a beach house in Jamaca Beach and would spend weekends with her. My brother and I would fish West Bay wading out of a 16' aluminum skiff and surf fish the pass.


----------



## Chevy

I remember we practically lived at 16 mile road in Jamaica Beach during the 80's. That was the place to go during high school in the early 80's. Stereos and bikinis as far as you could see. We used to be allowed to camp overnight and have bon fires.

Jamaica Beach bay side was not fully developed and we would wade right off the bulk head. 

Spending the weekends at my friends parents house in Jamaica Beach and heading to the Strand at night.

Listening to bands at Yaga's.

Fishing at night off the 61st street pier with my dad. Six pack of cream soda and fritos. If we were living large, the microwave BBQ sandwich from the bait house.

Surfing the sea wall when Hurricane Surfboards (twin fins) were the new thing.


----------



## Harbormaster

Remember "Reds"...the store at Jamaica Beach in the 60's...Red would sit out front with his spider monkey.

The Karankahua Indian exhibition in the granite enclosure in Jamaica Beach.

Rooster Collins yelling at hippies to get out of his &*#($)^*&(! store NOW!

Season pass to Sea Arama and seeing the poor old beat up reds and trout in the big tank.

Bedding, sheets and clothing strung around inside the Quarantine station.

Hippies living on the concrete ship and their clothes hanging on clothes lines on the deck.

I remember the leprechaun looking guy at the miniature golf course somebody else mentioned.

Rounding the curve on Stewart and seeing the Piggly Wiggly when it was new...on the way to Sea Isle...and knowing you were finally almost there!

Jack Booths bait stand in the middle of Bastrop where you could stop, get your own live bait and leave the money in the coffee can.

Floundering between Sea Isle and Jamaica Beach and having the whole place to yourself all night long....'cept for a few cows that would come to check the light out!


:smile:


----------



## Tortuga

All this talk about Rooster brought to mind old Earl Galceran..anybody remember him ?.. Wuz sort of the "Self Appointed High Sheriff" of Jamaica, Sea Isle and on down to the Pass.. Tough ol' sum*****..but he shore kept order down there in the 50s.. MAN..my brain must still be working a little bit..took me about 30 minutes to dredge his name up...but it DID !!!:rotfl:

We had a beachfront at Jamaica during those times when the kids were small and had a ball almost every weekend. Alicia came along and now our beautiful house is scattered down around the Yucatan I guess...


----------



## snapcon

*Johns is gone!*

Most folks probably dont realize what an end of an era this is. Even though Johns has not been in business for quite a long time. (it was reopened for a time back in the 80s I think before it closed again for good.) Having spent every summer since 1962 on the crash boat basin, I remember when my Dad used to take us to dinner at Johns in our old wooden ChrisCraft. There was no pier to tie up to after (i guess) Carla, but we would tie up to a pier a couple of doors down from Johns and walk to the restaurant. I will never forget the huge platter of boiled blue crabs! Then the adventure would begin as we cruised home after dark in the boat. It sure seemed alot further then than now.



yer_corks_under said:


> Johns Oyster Resort got tore down this week. Nothing but a pile of rubble left. I thought they would not be allowed to do demo because of historical value.
> They have been trucking sand to the beach everynight.


----------



## Troutman123

*Time for Paw Paw to wade in here*

BOI in46 left in 67 next stop California , next stop Nam
Getting with our buds pitching in to but quart of Falstaff & cruise the beach to pick up chicks from "the mainland" we knew all the Hoe's on the island & it was cool to be seen with new chicks @ the Pier drive in
Seeing 100's Sprigs (Pintails) lock wings to our decoys (which we left out the whole season without one ever stolen)
Seeing Christie Mitchell (Georges brother) riding in his Cadi convertable with 9 mi long cigar and not room enough for one more bikini in with him
Taking the train from Galveston to San Antonio every summer
Fishing with my grand dad in his 14' handmade plywood skiff (that I still have in my barn)
Watching them break kegs of Southeran Select beer and Falstaff take over
My dad letting me drink Fallstaff uout of water foutain @ brewery
Going to the Martini & State theater & sitting in balcony with a local hoe and getting a feel
Floundering all night and there were Blue Crabs everywhere !!!!!!!!!
Walking down the halls of ole Ball High & everyone knew each other
Frequenting the mobil homes on the North side of causeway
Eating @ M&M listening to Moose spin his tales
Sitting on front porch with my Great grand father listening to stories about the Civil war
Thanks to everyone on this thread


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

used to surf net the beach front with my uncle, we would take some of the fish and trade for shrimp at the fish house. Also got to ride the seawall with the Bandito's on their choppers and 3 wheelers, we were 10 so that was a big deal.


----------



## Old Whaler

Great thread Tortuga! I just read it all. Haven't spent much time on 2Cool lately. Being a native Houstonian, I've got some great memories. My dad would take us to Galveston on business trips during summers in the late 60's and early 70's. He would get us a nice hotel by the beach and while we played and swam, he made sales calls. I remember Sea Arama, Superslide and the putt-putt with all the characters. My buddy, Bobby Rammar, his parents had a trailer at the East Beach Mobile Home Park and we had many great times. Used to take a john boat with a 15hp motor and pull each other on the boogie board in the lagoon behind the trailer park. We also spent a lot of time at Tuffy's and Wadell's. Unfortunately, they lost the trailer in Alicia. Another friends family had a house in Jamaica and we just wore it out in high school. If the walls in that house could talk, we'd all be in trouble! I had many a good meal at Mario's and Gaido's. There's a good, local sandwhich shop that is still there. Does anyone remember the name of it?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Sandwich shop... Maybe Paul's on Ave S?


----------



## iridered2003

capt. david said:


> how about the seahorse inn on seawall.


 i hated that pool as it had the black lane markers on the bottom. i did not like them. i swim in the pool about 6 months before they closed the place and that only lasted about 5 min. they just scare the hell out of my.


----------



## touchstone

Another guess at the restaurant- Queens Barbeque on 35th and S or Shrimp and Stuff on 39th and Avenue O?



Question for the board: With all due respect to Youngbloods, why no love for Schepp's Little Chicken Shack?

Thanks for the thread everyone- this thread brings back a lot of good memories. A special thanks to Yer Corks Under for introducing a multitude of things I'd forgotten or never known.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Schepps had those fried biscuits... I haven't thought of that place in years.

How about Alfie's Fish and Chips or the old Loma Linda on Broadway??


----------



## stargazer

Great thread!!!!! Funny this thread should come up. Vickie and I ran into Clary at the Baywood gro in La marque friday afternoon. Chatted with him for a bit. 
Remember the old statues at the entrance to Jamaca beach? I have one of them in the back yard. When they were redoing the entrance she was able to get ahold of one. Ill have to take a pic and post it....Great walk down memory lane folks.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

Dad used to tell stories of drinkin beer on the back deck of the SEA BREEZE (he has quite a collection of Southern Select and Falstaff goodies), and the POleece chasin them Alta Loma boys back across the causeway.I remember a much about what you guys a speaking of esp getting to go to the MALL when it opened ,i saw JAWS there and was scared to death drivin back to Virginia Point to the camp. Blake your sure now a lot about the BARS ,that explains a lot..


----------



## Bandman

BOI 1941. BHS 59. Left in 1966. The bars on west beach were the Downbeat, the Upbeat, and the Between Beat. Pretty rough, but occassionally had some good jazz.

Bill Cherry wrote a column for the Daily News for several years, and put some together in the book Galveston Memories. He now writes a monthly column for
Texas Escapes Magazine.

Great thread. Thanks for bringing back some good memories of people and places.


----------



## Scout177

What was the name of the club on the backside of Guiados? Had an uncle who worked at Falstaff. As kids we thought his job was beer taster, might have been. Always had kegs of Falstaff at family reunions, and we helped tap them. End up with beer all over us, drink a little from the grownups glasses and end up asleep under the tree next to the keg.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Pelican Club behind Guidos.


----------



## tboltmike

stargazer said:


> Great thread!!!!! Funny this thread should come up. Vickie and I ran into Clary at the Baywood gro in La marque friday afternoon. Chatted with him for a bit.
> Remember the old statues at the entrance to Jamaca beach? I have one of them in the back yard. When they were redoing the entrance she was able to get ahold of one. Ill have to take a pic and post it....Great walk down memory lane folks.


Star,
Did Clary mention if/when he will reopen? Galveston Ship Builders would have their launch parties there. Wouldn't believe the spread they put out. Clary can write a book on old tyme Galveston.


----------



## stargazer

He didnt mention a date, said he was still working to reopen but insurance was slow to pay....go figure, LOL.



tboltmike said:


> Star,
> Did Clary mention if/when he will reopen? Galveston Ship Builders would have their launch parties there. Wouldn't believe the spread they put out. Clary can write a book on old tyme Galveston.


----------



## Troutman123

*Pop's Pool hall*

Anyone remember Pop's pool hall on about 59th & S ?
Don't recall seeing any mention of the Turff Club ? I beleivbe the Maceos ran it......
Had an old timer show me a place where they shot some of Capones guy's when they came down to take over the gambling & prostitution (was about a block behind the hotel on the beach about 23rd)
How about our old bud Oscar Ekland the juniville officer , now he was one big dude and a hell of a friend to the island kids!!!!!!
How about "Cherry Hill" remember parking up there ?


----------



## Belt Sanders

In mid 70's I went wade fishing the Bolivar Pocket with a friend and his Dad. His Dad had me set up with a tanden rig white/black dot and yellow/black dot Beetle Spin arties. They used them all the time he said. I thought they were crazy but changed my mind after catching just about everthing that swims including a 35" Redfish that day. I was changed forever.


----------



## Scout177

Yea, Pelican club.


----------



## SURF Buster

OK,my Wife wanted me to ask if any one remembered RICO"S Disco back in the late 70's?


----------



## Bull Fish

*Galveston*

I remember a summer day in High School when my best freinds dad let us take his Vette for the afternoon. Needless to say we were the only two White kids in a Vette on Kappa weekend. So there for before the ?><: hit the fan we cut a U-Turn and got off the island..


----------



## Johnboat

*Iv'e got my Birdwell Beach Britches in a box frame*

With a few pictures of me as a kid with rented boards, etc....and an old picture of The Ventures. Have it hanging in the hall of my harbor cottage.



portalto said:


> Mike, I still have my Birdwell's. My mom put them in her cedar chest in case I ever wanted to wear them again - gosh I wish! I used to wear them back in the day when I went surfing at 53rd or the west end. Not many girls wore them back them.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I still have a pair of Birdwells around in a drawer somewhere. Scared to yank them out though because it might look like pulling the pimento over the olive. I can still wear my Chuck Taylors though!


----------



## slopoke

*Galveston-A History*

Shortly after this thread was posted I spotted a book at Barnes and Noble called Galveston-A History by David G. McComb. I couldn't resist grabbing it and I was not disappointed. Judging from a lot of the posts, plenty of folks here should find this one an interesting read.


----------



## trio-assassin

my grandpa would tell me stories about them on the beach in galveston when they were little and they would always have to wash their feet off from all the tar that got on them..... i always thought that was interesting


----------



## slopoke

trio-assassin said:


> my grandpa would tell me stories about them on the beach in galveston when they were little and they would always have to wash their feet off from all the tar that got on them..... i always thought that was interesting


Like everyone, I assumed that the tar on the beach was from ships and offshore oil drilling, but apparently it is a natural phenomenon that comes from natural asphalt seeps along the Mexican coast. It is referenced in McComb's book as having been used by Coastal Indians for waterproofing and having been referenced by he de Soto expedition in the sixteenth century, long before we imagined a petrochemical industry.


----------



## Texxan1

hmmmmmm so THAT explains the tar.... My dad used to make me wash the carpet in the station wagon with zbart stuff lol..

Does anyone remember the name of the little sandwhich shop on the seawall that's tables were old longboards.. would have been mid 70's.

We spent alot of time on the island in the 70's and early 80's.. 

Mike brought up birdwells, so now im gonna have to dig through some stuff and see if i still have an old pair.. of course, i wont be fitting into them anytime in the rest of my life.

My weekends were spend at the beach always.. Mom would drop us off at a relatives and we would spend alot of time on the seawall and she would be back to pick us up on sunday evenings. We were always burnt to a crisp but didnt care.

Many many things i remember about the island. I loved all thos times.. Wish it was still like it


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Tortuga said:


> All this talk about Rooster brought to mind old Earl Galceran..anybody remember him ?!!!:rotfl:
> .


Tortuga , You jolted this Old Pharts memory when you mentenioned Earl. How about Felix Stagno , Bob Dooley , and a bunch of others that I can't recall thier names at the present time. But that's what happens when you get C.R.S. hwell:


----------



## Redfishr

Chuck said:


> I remember fishing for trout on the Pleasure Pier, before it became the Flagship. Then got hooked up a couple of shark fishermen (Gaylord Chapman and Skip Legge) and started fishing for shark on the piers. Used to fish with Big Jim Alsobrook on the Flagship all the time also. Then Howard Robbins leased the fishing pier and kicked all the shark fisherman off the T-head but we sure caught some nice sharks off that pier! Used to bribe the surfers to swim a few "tarpon" baits out. He built 61st and then later 90th.
> 
> Remember the amusement park right next to Gaido's and in front of Lovenberg Junior High School on the Seawall?
> 
> Or Youngblood's Fried Chicken on the Seawall by Ferry Road. Good stuff and long before KFC!
> 
> How much tackle did you buy from Thrifts on 37th and Broadway...had some cheap prices and good selection. Much cheaper than Oshmans in Houston!


I remember those guys. Shark fished with them a few times myself, along with John T., De'ore, Palsy, Big Jims son, Ruben M.
Those were some shark fishin nuts back then.....
I have some of the weekend nights pictures of the "Pleasure Pier" back then. It was a sight to behold. Nothing smaller than a 9/0 with most 12/0's, 14/0's and a few 16's. If I can find that line up of big rigs, I'll scan it.
I remember 61st being built. I use to walk up the ramp and fish . No construction tape back then saying danger. The ramp just ended into the gulf.


----------



## Redfishr

slopoke said:


> Like everyone, I assumed that the tar on the beach was from ships and offshore oil drilling, but apparently it is a natural phenomenon that comes from natural asphalt seeps along the Mexican coast. It is referenced in McComb's book as having been used by Coastal Indians for waterproofing and having been referenced by he de Soto expedition in the sixteenth century, long before we imagined a petrochemical industry.


Then wheres it at today.?
Back in the 60's it was all over the beach. I havent seen any in decades.


----------



## Redfishr

Rubberback said:


> I worked with gaylord at quality bev you probably know ron jones as well


Ron Jones passed away a couple of years ago..
I've known them both for decades......Ronnie was a good guy and always made me laugh.


----------



## Chuck

Redfishr said:


> I remember those guys. Shark fished with them a few times myself, along with John T., De'ore, Palsy, Big Jims son, Ruben M.
> Those were some shark fishin nuts back then.....
> I have some of the weekend nights pictures of the "Pleasure Pier" back then. It was a sight to behold. Nothing smaller than a 9/0 with most 12/0's, 14/0's and a few 16's. If I can find that line up of big rigs, I'll scan it.
> I remember 61st being built. I use to walk up the ramp and fish . No construction tape back then saying danger. The ramp just ended into the gulf.


Did you get involved with the old Galveston Sharkers Club which later became the Galveston Houston Sportsfishermans Club? I made a bunch of those meeting and the shark fishing on the T-Head with Richard Deore, Johnny Taylor and his little brother, Big Jim, Sam Malfa, Harvey Cotton, Gaylord and Skip, etc. Those were some great days and some great guys!

We had to move down to 13 mile road when shark fishing was stopped at the Flagship and wade the baits out to the 3rd gut.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Hey Tortuga, did you ever run into a guy named Ed Groth down at the Yacht Club or Marina? He used to own a 55' Hatteras named "Simplicity". Great guy!


----------



## Joester

*Stewart Beach Park*

Remember the Sky Rapids slide just off the seawall ramp there? My dad, brother and me built that thing back in the 80's. It would rain just enough to get the fiberglass flums wet and we would wrap up in the slide mats and just fly down that thing hitting the pool at the bottom, skid across the top of the water and hit the steps on the other side of the pool. Just over next door there was a guy that was 'Buried Alive' trying to set a record of somekind. Man, those were the days.......:butterfly



Tortuga said:


> Another thread on 2cool got me to reminiscing about Galveston Island..How bout we start a thread of your memories of the Old Galveston. Most of us around these parts spent many a happy hour down there as kids and adults...Might just be a little cheering up for all of us with all the stuff that's going on in the world right now...
> 
> Let's hear from some of you other geezers ...and you younger dudes and dudettes.. Bound to be a BUNCH of BOI's lurking around 2cool....
> 
> Gotta be some good stories locked up in yore memory bank..
> Anybody for the Maceo days...the trolley from Houston...Murdochs pier...etc...
> 
> Lotsa free fun down there back in the day...and I got a feeling she'll rise again..bigger and better than before...
> 
> Whay say ye, Lads ?????:rotfl:


----------



## iridered2003

Troutman123 said:


> Anyone remember Pop's pool hall on about 59th & S ?
> Don't recall seeing any mention of the Turff Club ? I beleivbe the Maceos ran it......
> Had an old timer show me a place where they shot some of Capones guy's when they came down to take over the gambling & prostitution (was about a block behind the hotel on the beach about 23rd)
> How about our old bud Oscar Ekland the juniville officer , now he was one big dude and a hell of a friend to the island kids!!!!!!
> How about "Cherry Hill" remember parking up there ?


drove my 70 chevelle off the seawall at cherry hill back in 1988. i miss that car


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Joester said:


> Remember the Sky Rapids slide just off the seawall ramp there? My dad, brother and me built that thing back in the 80's. It would rain just enough to get the fiberglass flums wet and we would wrap up in the slide mats and just fly down that thing hitting the pool at the bottom, skid across the top of the water and hit the steps on the other side of the pool. Just over next door there was a guy that was 'Buried Alive' trying to set a record of somekind. Man, those were the days.......:butterfly


I loved that place. I can remember going to many times as a kid.


----------



## Redfishr

Chuck said:


> Did you get involved with the old Galveston Sharkers Club which later became the Galveston Houston Sportsfishermans Club? I made a bunch of those meeting and the shark fishing on the T-Head with Richard Deore, Johnny Taylor and his little brother, Big Jim, Sam Malfa, Harvey Cotton, Gaylord and Skip, etc. Those were some great days and some great guys!
> 
> We had to move down to 13 mile road when shark fishing was stopped at the Flagship and wade the baits out to the 3rd gut.


 I was just a boy then Chuck...
When I hit my middle teens, we started the Moster Shark Fishing club in galveston. Just a bunch of teens (16-19) wanting to have a good time, and catch some Monster Sharks. Skip and John T. were our adults in charge.
We fished mainly off of 37 th street rock groin then but hit the beach a fair amount. Sam Malfa joined later as well. I do not remember him from the old days on the Pleasure Pier, but I hear he was there.
The club got big with over 75 or so members and wanted to start paying dues. I got out then. It wasnt what it was anymore, a great club for teens, and I didnt have dues to just give away. 
Lots of folks I didnt know.
But I did get to meet the one time Texas Tiger Shark state record holder, Capt. Steve Thomas...He was a great guy and one heck of an offshore fisherman.
We are still friends to this day.


----------



## slopoke

*Tarballs*



Redfishr said:


> Then wheres it at today.?
> Back in the 60's it was all over the beach. I havent seen any in decades.


This is a good question. The book only mentions it briefly, with not any more info. than I posted, but it was published in 1986. This kinda makes it seem to end/leave off suddenly, and makes me want to find a similar book that was published more recently and is more up-to-date. I was not a very good Geology student in school, so maybe someone else here could add something else about the tar washups. Can't say that I have missed them in my latest trips to the beach though.


----------



## EndTuition

WOW, great thread.
BOI 1954 at the military hospital. Lived there off and on till I was about 16, worked there off an on till I was in my 20's.

Went to more than one wedding reception at Johns Oyster Resort as a kid, sure hate to see it go. First time I ever saw real butter in small little pats all folded up in gold foil was at John's. My cousin and I both thought it was a desert at first. 

Spent an entire summer on the 37th (?) street rock groin, knew every rock of it. Walked from 49th and Q (I think, behind Piggly Wiggly) to the pier and always got 2lb of dead bait from the little market on the way for .75, they always added a small sqid after weighing it. When that was gone it was cut bait the rest of the day. I swear to this day I caught what would still be the world record croaker that summer. Had to be 6 lb's. I had a Plueger Acron reel with black Dacron line my Dad bought me before his second trip to Viet Nam. All my tackle fit in a "crush proof" Marlboro box that fit in my pants pocket.
Some days I'd sneak into the beachfront hotel pools with a cousin of mine and spend all day trying to get a girl to make out. The Commodore was the best but the life guards would kick us out after a few days. The Sea Horse was a good one also.
Used to take the bus downtown and catch a James Bond movie at the Martini Theater, then over to the drug store where my Aunt worked for a malt.
Went to Lovenberg JH for a year (1969?), I remember the "ID" on the beachfront with all the black lights and posters and smelling like 'patchouli' when you came out.. I remember my older friends with a car could drive anywhere on the beach they wanted. I remember the Coco-Cola Camp on Sportsman's road and having family get togethers there. All the 'Fanta' flavored drinks you could drink. I had an uncle that worked for Coca-Cola and one that worked for Falstaff. Our family get togethers were always a hoot.
The new Sea Arama was HUGE ! and the Flagship Hotel was a marvel of engineering when it was built. 

In 1969 I worked as a helper on a Coca-Cola truck that had the Bolivar side on it's route. You don't know tired until you have hauled 400 cases of Coke across 20 yards of sand, up a 45 degree ramp and across a wooden pier. We would empty a truck before lunch, then meet another one at the ferry landing and head for Faggotsville and beyond. Remember Funderburks at the North Jetties ? 

I remember going giging with my Dad and Grandpa in the lagoon by the South Jetties, being the only ones there, and watching my Dad gig a 5 foot rattlesnake from 10 feet away. I think I remember a NOA Station out there ? I remember 5 gallon buckets of crab legs and giving the bodies away.
I remember being bit in the back of my leg by a large flounder on a stringer as I was following behind the grown ups with it, and my Dad, and I, thinking I had been attacked by a gator! It was a heck of a bite and my dad wanted to go to the emergenct room. My Grandpa said go ahead, just come back and get him. We agreed not to show Mom.


----------



## Tortuga

Haute Pursuit said:


> Hey Tortuga, did you ever run into a guy named Ed Groth down at the Yacht Club or Marina? He used to own a 55' Hatteras named "Simplicity". Great guy!


Naw, Blake.."55' Hatteras' and 'Yacht Club' wuz a little out of my 'pay-grade' back in them times....

I did have a beautiful little 30 ft Chris Craft cruiser tied off at the Corpus Christi T-Heads a few decades back when I had a couple of stores down there..(but that's another thread.lol).. Lotsa fun...Lotsa fun....Been prowling this Texas coast from G-Bay down to SPI for a lot of moons.....


----------



## Redfishr

You guys have some great memories...
I'm a BOI and cant remember half this stuff till you all mentioned it.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wharf_Rat

All of these posts and no mention of the SS Snort or Keith's drive-in on the seawall where a carhop would bring you a frosty mug of Triple-XXX root beer? What about the College Inn on the beach about 150 yards west of the Bamboo Hut? And if memory serves me, the bait camp across from Tuffy's on the south jetty was Best's Bait Camp; it relocated to the south jetty when the Yacht Basin pushed it out in the 50's. And there was Rosie's down the jetty towards the lighthouse, and Nash's on the lagoon side, back near the seawall.


----------



## iridered2003

Wharf_Rat said:


> All of these posts and no mention of the SS Snort or Keith's drive-in on the seawall where a carhop would bring you a frosty mug of Triple-XXX root beer? What about the College Inn on the beach about 150 yards west of the Bamboo Hut? And if memory serves me, the bait camp across from Tuffy's on the south jetty was Best's Bait Camp; it relocated to the south jetty when the Yacht Basin pushed it out in the 50's. And there was Rosie's down the jetty towards the lighthouse, and Nash's on the lagoon side, back near the seawall.


FLASHBACKS? thanks.


----------



## CHARLIE

Ok no one mentioned that big red barn leaving Galveston northbound. I think it was a beer joint and dance hall. I caint remember. It was on the mainland just where maybe the Wye is now. How about the house of repute just north of the causeway towards Virginia point ? Someone told me about it heh heh

Charlie


----------



## Utah Carl

*A few answers, I think:*

Seawall drive-in with lighted tower was, "The Tower."

Seawall drive-in on 37th was Wayne's (Gaido).

Amusement park on 39th & Seawall was owned by Howard Robbins (Pleasure Pier, 61st St. Pier and 90th St. Pier. 61st St. Pier recently re-opened after Hurricane Ike, 90th St Pier still a pile of rubble).

Park benches under little gazebos were at Ft. Crockett Park. Recently removed by the city and replaced with urban cement stuff.

Names of black night clubs on the beach beyond western tip of seawall: Down Beat, Up Beat, In Between Beat.

Restaurant across from insurance company building: 1800's Interurban Queen. Used to be a casino. Enter through alley. Insurance company made it into a parking lot.

Bones found out west were Karankawa Indian. Moved to Texas A&M.

Rooster Collins' Bait Camp had one hell of a huge hippie party, featuring that girl who sang "Midnight at the Oasis:.

Club at Holiday Inn behind UTMB was Checkers (opened by Chubby Checkers). Now a vacant lot.

Virginia Point was good for floundering, but it was no virgin!


----------



## gray gost

west end giant bondfires, golden shoe tequile drink off every year pass you out and they put you under the water tank to wake you up. trout fishing at pass before they put in toll bridge was fantastic. caught and sold plenty trout with rod and reel to make money for food and gas. big sharks ran guts at pass. fished out of 13 whaler had hammerheads swim by longer than boat. august surf fishing on good day one person could not pick up the stringer. spent every summer there for years. when kid grass in bay looked like poc 10 years ago


----------



## Harbormaster

Rooster Collins used to run us off for wading behind the cabins on the land that he was squatting on!

San Luis Pass was a practice bombing range after WWII.

I remember walking through the old quarantine station that is now Pelican Island, and seeing all the old beds and clothes scattered everywhere.

Hippies living on the old concrete ship with their clothes lines and kids all over the deck.

Fifty cent admission to the snake pits in the big gun bunkers on what is now the seawall.

Rudy Griggar soaking dead bait on the South shoreline of what is now Bahia Azul.

Ol' Red sitting out in front of his store with his monkey in Jamaica Beach.

Wilsons, Waddells and the other bait camp were new.

Stop at the bait camp on 61st any time of the night and get live shrimp and leave the money in a coffee can, just like Jack Booths cabin in the middle of Bastrop.

Sea Arama

Whitecap would come in from SFA in Nacogdoches, pick us up in Sea Isle to fish the surf. We would ride in the trunk of his Beetle and run the beach till we found bait and birds!

I remember walking down to the marina from the house in Sea Isle before there were bulkheads.

All the trotlines along the shoreline of the bay baited with yellow or red pieces of plastic and left out till they rotted, when the tide dropped you could see dead fish hanging from them, and if you snagged one with your prop and the owner saw you...he was pizzed.

Remember seeing dead Karankawas on the side of the road with wagon tracks across their backs!

My dad and grandfather that drowned wade fishing West bay when I was very young. They're standing in the back yard in Sea Isle on the main canal looking out toward the bay. All caught on Mirrolures and spoons!


----------



## Melon

Your got a good memory for being so old Habor! lol


----------



## slopoke

Melon said:


> Your got a good memory for being so old Habor! lol


He's a young 88.


----------



## Harbormaster

Melon said:


> Your got a good memory for being so old Habor! lol


You gotta maintain your hard drive boys!


----------



## Scout177

If your hard drive still operates without routine downloads, I've got something to look forward to.


----------



## gray gost

harbor did you get shot with rock salt by the old man between sea isle and bay harbor. used to shoot at us when we would ride bikes by.


----------



## therealbigman

Nobody has mentioned the Jet boat races in Offatt's,

And for yall BIRDWELL GUYS, what were they called , BIRDIE'S,

these are over 40 yrs old and still look like new, drug these out for my son last Summer, they ought to trigger some memories.


----------



## Harbormaster

gray gost said:


> harbor did you get shot with rock salt by the old man between sea isle and bay harbor. used to shoot at us when we would ride bikes by.


Nope...always went by water! :smile:

Only problem I ever had, besides Rooster, was with the old man that built the cabin on the point across from what is now the sewer treatment discharge just East of Terra Mar.

As I was floundering his dock on my way to Terra Mar he came out and started cussing me! Being a kid and all I just yessir'd and nosir'd him till he cooled off...then I gave him the only two flounder I had gigged so far!

After that, if I saw his truck in front of the house I would just wave my lantern a few times before I got to his place and he would come out and talk to me!


----------



## iridered2003

therealbigman said:


> Nobody has mentioned the Jet boat races in Offatt's,
> 
> And for yall BIRDWELL GUYS, what were they called , BIRDIE'S,
> 
> these are over 40 yrs old and still look like new, drug these out for my son last Summer, they ought to trigger some memories.


look at lil marko. sweet! i remember the boat races. i had a fight there 1 year with what would turn out to be a friend of mine in the end. i must have been 12 or 13 years old. thanks for thr FLASHBACK, bigman


----------



## funewgy

*Earl???*

My buddy Ken Kleas dad had a place in Bay Harbor. We duck hunted alot and one day decided to hunt out of Earl Galceran's blind out back about a half mile into the bay. With a bottle of whiskey we preceeded to kill some ducks and were having a fine time untill someone started shooting at us with a rifle from the shore. Ken figured it was Earl and sure enough when we got back, Earl was waiting for us. Chewed us out for not asking permission and we sassed back at him for shooting towards us. I'll let you guess who won that arguement. Earl really did rule the roost on the west end in the 60's. I also remember a black sherrifs deputy that patrolled west beach that was pretty cool. Stopped us one time and did'nt even make us pour out our beer. And then one time we were surfing in front of Jamaica beach. While me and Ken were surfing, Kens brother Bubba starts a fight with a bunch of Jamaica beach dudes and really messed up one guy. Before you know it theres about 35 guys surrounding Bubba. We go in to try to diffuse the situation and after an extremely intense 10 minutes of shouting threats and profanities we drove off. We were very lucky we did not get our ***'s stomped that day. Lot's of good memories down there in the late 60's.


----------



## Melon

therealbigman said:


> Nobody has mentioned the Jet boat races in Offatt's,
> 
> And for yall BIRDWELL GUYS, what were they called , BIRDIE'S,
> 
> these are over 40 yrs old and still look like new, drug these out for my son last Summer, they ought to trigger some memories.


Jet boat races in Offatt's? I remember them. My aunt still lives on Offatts. She's up in age. We stayed on Bayou Vista on Barracuda till I was around nine.


----------



## therealbigman

How about Andy's bait camp at the end of Anderson way, Just past Sportsman Rd. 

It was 1978 and a freind and I were fishing there with r surfrods, anyway, I had a run and when it was all said and 2 hrs later, the Stingray went 135 lbs, That is what we were fishing for, anyway the funny part, 

when I was trying to get it on the rocks an old man ran out and emptied a .22 rifle in the thing so We could handle it, about 2 minutes later about 6 or 8 kids come running down to see what was going on, they were probably from 5-8 yrs old, They were all smoking cigarettes, 

Come to find out the man that shot my ray for me was Steamboat Flemming, and the kids were with him,

Did anyone know this guy, I heard he was some Bad to the bone guy back in the day.


----------



## gray gost

lived in birdwells all summer. would dry in no time. everyone had "beach car" that we used to run beach looking for fish. old station wagons were great. just throw fish and rods in the back. watch commercial boys put out seine in gulf and bring in loads of fish. several times we were in fish and they just circled us. real ars holes.


----------



## Porky

I remember my dad driving us down to SLP to fish before the Vacik bridge was built and sometimes he would drive down to it from the freeport side, very few people and 2 legged rats to contend with!


----------



## atcNick

I know this wasnt that long ago...but I miss the good ol days on the galveston fishing pier. I spent many days and nights there. Looked forward to taking my son there someday. But now its gone.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Galveston Fishing Pier response*

The Gulf Coast Pier on 90th & Seawall Blvd. is very down, but not out.

There is a little activity, but it's a major re-build. Many of the cement pilings were taken down by Ike. The tackle shop structure is really bad and all of the deck is messed up/missing. You can't even walk onto the pier. But the new owner, a Mr. McClure, is quoted repeatedly in the local newspaper that he is rebuilding. You can't build another pier on the Galveston beachfront. That adds value. Maybe he's still getting his financing together. Everyone hopes he can hold on through these tough financial times.


----------



## atcNick

First I've heard of this. That's great news. I hope they do rebuild!


----------



## Trouthunter

> My dad and grandfather that drowned wade fishing West bay when I was very young.


They both drowned?

TH


----------



## USAFDAD

Harbormaster said:


> Remember seeing dead Karankawas on the side of the road with wagon tracks across their backs!!


What?


----------



## coogerpop

tboltmike said:


> Star,
> Did Clary mention if/when he will reopen? Galveston Ship Builders would have their launch parties there. Wouldn't believe the spread they put out. Clary can write a book on old tyme Galveston.


 Clary's is open...I was there with my wife in Nov.celebrating our anniversary. Saw and talked to Clary for a while...great food as always.....


----------



## yer_corks_under

Harbor , I remember Red's he was a good friend. His son told me at the funeral that berore he died he drank wiskey until he couldn't swallow any more. The Snake Pit guy Ken Jones used to take my scout troop snake hunting and I ended up dateing his daughter. He was also on the Gary Moore show and kissed a rattlesnake on the head.


----------



## Omanj

I remember going to Sea Arama and hearing my name called from one of the "dolphins" during the dolphin show. I remember seeing the old bunker called the Snake Pit off the seawall as my parents and I cruised down to fish San Luis Pass (which was much wider back in the late sixties). I never fished it, but I remember the pier run by Rooster Collins on the bay side near San Luis Pass and thinking it had to be good fishing there. I remember Jo Ann Brown of Brown's Bait Camp at the end of the Seawall. She used to be on Pappy's show with reports from the jetties. My mom won a penn levelwind reel and popping rod from there when she caught the biggest flounder in a fishing tournament we registered in. We often fished off the rocks near the old abandoned Army bunker. When I was just out of high school one summer I rock-hopped all the way out to the end of the South Jetty and saw a guy there that had a huge trout on a stringer that he caught using a kastmaster silver spoon. He had a brother that was there fishing on top of the lighthouse that had lost some big fish. I also recall the long walk back to my car and bumming a cold Dr. Pepper from a guy to keep from passing out from dehydration!


----------



## bubbas kenner

sunrise surf shop t shirts n birdwell beach britches was all we wore back than.always took my dates to the beach listening to oakridge boys and eddie rabbit on my 8 track where yall at now.


----------



## iridered2003

bubbas kenner said:


> sunrise surf shop t shirts n birdwell beach britches was all we wore back than.always took my dates to the beach listening to oakridge boys and eddie rabbit on my 8 track where yall at now.


sunrise surf shop on the beach or 61st? the old 8track? what is that? about 15 years ago, i sold about 300 8track tapes i had for the longest.


----------



## Harbormaster

Trouthunter said:


> They both drowned?
> 
> TH


Just my grandfather! Whitecap was only 11 and was with him when it happened! He had to drive the bote home alone and tell everyone! Made the Saipan/Mariana campaign with our uncle Buddy! What a way to go! : )



USAFDAD said:


> What?


Hunnnh?


----------



## USAFDAD

That's horrible to hear about how you lost family members. I like the picture. Love seeing old photo's of people holding their catch.

Karankara's? You saw this tribe or what was left of them?


----------



## ralph7

remember just driving down to the beach where the road now ends to the left and then curves to the right towards slp.
sure was a lot more sandy beach back then.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Andy's. Surfing.*

A developer bought the property formerly known as Andy's Bait Camp at the end 8 Mile Rd. (Sportsman Road to the left). Wife said Andy's had a live dolphin at one time. Developer also has section to the east of Andy's. He's going to make a marina, boat storage, housing development, etc.

Surfing began in Galveston in the early 1960's, using wooden long-boards from California. Favorite spot: by Howard Robbins' Pleasure Pier at 25th St. Thus, began the war between Mr. Robbins and the surfers, who were disturbing fishermen. Robbins and fishermen used the surfers as casting targets. They eventually got the message.

Surf shops on Seawall Blvd. and 61st popped up. Mostly for rental (all the kids wanted to be a Beach Boy with "bushy, bushy, blond hair-dos"), but the surf shops began making their own boards, too. As a side-business, some of them added a head-shop section. Far out.


----------



## donf

Reflections of a BOI age 0 - 54
Huge pool at the Jack Tar and the Seahorse 
Working as a lifeguard for the beach patrol in the summer
Beer and drag races at cherry hill.
Johns oyster resort
Night waterskiing on offats bayou
The great clubs/ bars
M&M, Gamboa Cay , Pier 23, Jack Tar, 
Terry moores sailboat rentals and hangout dock.
The Galveston Boat Club
Watching the new doctors launch their new boats and often their cars at the Yacht Basin
West Beach bonfires
O Connell and Ball High Schools
So many memories


----------



## teeroy

BOI here in 85. 

Grandpa says growing up in the 30s he could play baseball in the street all day and maybe stop for a car one time.


----------



## iridered2003

donf said:


> Reflections of a BOI age 0 - 54
> Huge pool at the Jack Tar and the Seahorse
> Working as a lifeguard for the beach patrol in the summer
> Beer and drag races at cherry hill.
> Johns oyster resort
> Night waterskiing on offats bayou
> The great clubs/ bars
> M&M, Gamboa Cay , Pier 23, Jack Tar,
> Terry moores sailboat rentals and hangout dock.
> The Galveston Boat Club
> Watching the new doctors launch their new boats and often their cars at the Yacht Basin
> West Beach bonfires
> O Connell and Ball High Schools
> So many memories


that seahorse pool killed me. i hated the lines on the bottom. it all started at the old age of about 5 when a swimming instructor throw me in the pool at ball high and said SWIM,SWIM, you can do it??? till this day at the old age of 47, i WILL NOT get in a pool with the lines on the bottom.


----------



## McIII

*Had to Mention These*

BOI 1954

I had the pleasure to fish with all of these Galveston Greats, and believe me, they were all Great in some aspect or another:

Guy Roy Bledsoe, best surf plugger I ever fished with. He was my Gramps
Dave Huddleston Sr., Learned much from him, and his son Dave Jr
Art Oakley, San Luis Pass great
Rooster Collins
Rudy "Plugger" Griggar
Father Leo
Snookie and Swede Anderson
Barry Anderson
Bobby Holland
Ronnie Trobis
Piggy Page
Scotty Hamille
Jim "Oakie" Goss
Ron Whitfield
Jim Kenworthy
Jack Elliott, I worked on his yacht the Honey Do, One of the best men I have ever known!
"Jack" John Cowan, Artist (Really was from around Rockport in the early days

Only a few of these are still alive. To the ones that are gone, Thanks for taking time with a young fisherman.


----------



## iridered2003

McIII said:


> BOI 1954
> 
> I had the pleasure to fish with all of these Galveston Greats, and believe me, they were all Great in some aspect or another:
> 
> Guy Roy Bledsoe, best surf plugger I ever fished with. He was my Gramps
> Dave Huddleston Sr., Learned much from him, and his son Dave Jr
> Art Oakley, San Luis Pass great
> Rooster Collins
> Rudy "Plugger" Griggar
> Father Leo
> Snookie and Swede Anderson
> Barry Anderson
> Bobby Holland
> Ronnie Trobis
> Piggy Page
> Scotty Hamille
> Jim "Oakie" Goss
> Ron Whitfield
> Jim Kenworthy
> Jack Elliott, I worked on his yacht the Honey Do, One of the best men I have ever known!
> "Jack" John Cowan, Artist (Really was from around Rockport in the early days
> 
> Only a few of these are still alive. To the ones that are gone, Thanks for taking time with a young fisherman.


you talking about ron whitfield from the GYB that use to have a boat cleaning service?


----------



## therealbigman

McIII said:


> BOI 1954
> 
> I had the pleasure to fish with all of these Galveston Greats, and believe me, they were all Great in some aspect or another:
> 
> Guy Roy Bledsoe, best surf plugger I ever fished with. He was my Gramps
> Dave Huddleston Sr., Learned much from him, and his son Dave Jr
> Art Oakley, San Luis Pass great
> Rooster Collins
> Rudy "Plugger" Griggar
> Father Leo
> Snookie and Swede Anderson
> Barry Anderson
> Bobby Holland
> Ronnie Trobis
> Piggy Page
> Scotty Hamille
> Jim "Oakie" Goss
> Ron Whitfield
> Jim Kenworthy
> Jack Elliott, I worked on his yacht the Honey Do, One of the best men I have ever known!
> "Jack" John Cowan, Artist (Really was from around Rockport in the early days
> 
> Only a few of these are still alive. To the ones that are gone, Thanks for taking time with a young fisherman.


Is old man Scotty Hamille still alive . I fished a bunch of times on the old 61st street pier back when The t head was thier, If I remember right, I never saw him on anything but a bicycle. Good Guy, I also new his son Dennis and daughter Edie.


----------



## McIII

*Yes On Ron*

Yes, that is the same Ron Whitfield. But before he started his own business, or should I say several busineses, he was the President and founder of the Southeast Texas Sportsfishing Association. I was the seventh member. I joined, I believe in 1971. Ron was a good fisherman. We used to fish off of the beachfront and Quarantine station in those days. None of us had boats, but we caught tons of fish. Ron was also instrumental in setting up the Texas Saltwater Hall Of Fame, which for a while, was exibited at the Old Sea Arama. Dave Huddleston Sr. had a hand in that as well, I believe.

As far as Scotty Hamille, I believe he is gone, but I cannot be certain. I used to fish with him on 61st street as well as the rock groins. I cant tell you how many 7# plus trout I have seen him catch on cut bait and his surf rods. I used to also dig antique bottles with him and James Goss. Scotty seemed to always know where the 1800 dumps were located. We made a lot of money off of those bottles. This was back in the late 60's.


----------



## iridered2003

McIII said:


> Yes, that is the same Ron Whitfield. But before he started his own business, or should I say several busineses, he was the President and founder of the Southeast Texas Sportsfishing Association. I was the seventh member. I joined, I believe in 1971. Ron was a good fisherman. We used to fish off of the beachfront and Quarantine station in those days. None of us had boats, but we caught tons of fish. Ron was also instrumental in setting up the Texas Saltwater Hall Of Fame, which for a while, was exibited at the Old Sea Arama. Dave Huddleston Sr. had a hand in that as well, I believe.
> 
> As far as Scotty Hamille, I believe he is gone, but I cannot be certain. I used to fish with him on 61st street as well as the rock groins. I cant tell you how many 7# plus trout I have seen him catch on cut bait and his surf rods. I used to also dig antique bottles with him and James Goss. Scotty seemed to always know where the 1800 dumps were located. We made a lot of money off of those bottles. This was back in the late 60's.


i worked for ron from feb 1984 till sept of 1992. washed boats to start and then did many of the boat lifts at the GYB. i had keys to his house and his boat in tiki. good guy.


----------



## McIII

*I Agree On Ron being a good guy*

I remember when Ron had this idea about having a Fishing Tournament on GAlveston. I believe it was 1973 or 72. We decided to raffle off a 22' Auquasport that first year. MAn it took the club forever to sell enough tickets to pay for that boat, but we did. Jack Elliott was instrumental in setting up the offshore division and getting a lot of people to fish it. I remember that first year, the weigh station at the South Jetty's was open 24 / 7 for the entire tournament. Myself, Ronnie Trobis, and Litten Morreau were there everyday, only going home every other day to bath and try to get some sleep for a couple of hours. David Huddleston Jr. was bring in so many Stingrays that we were kept busy. Ron's tournament is still going on today. It's the Hall Of Fame tournament. Does anyone have the dates for this year? Last year, my wife and I took off a week to fish it, and we plan on doing the same thing this year. We didn't catch a fish big enough to win that tournament, but on June 4th, while fishing the Hall Of Fame, I caught a CCA Tagged Redfish. Sweet.


----------



## gregv

*some of my memories*

Started going down to the west end in the late 60's with my parents. Actually bought a trailer from Rooster, and lost it to a tornado the next year. We bought a shack a year a couple of lots down (anybody remember what they called that assortment of fishing camps behind Roosters on the bay. I think the rent was like $150/year, and the access was through the cow pasture). Almost got killed in a car accident on Good Friday 1972 (woke up in John Sealy Hosp. on Mon.) Caught my first flounder under the toll booth at the pass (next to a boat ramp if I rmember correctly). Didn't Red (Seven Seas now ) have a chimp in a cage out front at one time?? I thought I rembered people giving it cigarettes and beer. My wife and I bought a place in Sea Isle Feb 08', so I guess I'm still in love with the place.


----------



## fastattack20

*old memories*

anybody remember tuffies bait camp on the south jetty?


----------



## therealbigman

fastattack20 said:


> anybody remember tuffies bait camp on the south jetty?


I remember Tuffy's restaurant, on bodecker drive.


----------



## iridered2003

therealbigman said:


> I remember Tuffy's restaurant, on bodecker drive.


that was cool as a kid. thanks bigman


----------



## therealbigman

If it was cool , throw some green hoe. dang *****.


----------



## iridered2003

therealbigman said:


> If it was cool , throw some green hoe.


i tried to, but it said no go. but it was cool


----------



## capt. david

remember tuffy's well and the talking miner(sp) bird!


----------



## iridered2003

capt. david said:


> remember tuffy's well and the talking miner(sp) bird!


sure thats not the lil birdies in your head?:slimer: J/K


----------



## therealbigman

capt. david said:


> remember tuffy's well and the talking miner(sp) bird!


Yup, you r exactly correct about the talking bird,

spinach for u.


----------



## jboogerfinger

I remember fishing all night long on the now destroyed Gulf coast fishing pier with a buddy of mine, when it was green to beach. At about 30 mins til sunrise, at low tide, there were a couple of very large trout (we're talking 28" class) that would come to the pilons about a quarter of the way out (well before the stairs). We dropped live shrimp on only a hook right in front of them, and they couldn't have cared less.

On a good note, I also remember limiting out at Jamaica Beach, and at the ship channel (all the way east, towards east beach).

Oh, and I also remember Sea-Arama (http://www.artificialowl.net/2008/10/abandoned-sea-arama-marineworld.html), and the Big Arss Concrete Waterslide near Stewart Beach. Man, I'm getting old


----------



## Bandman

You are not an old BOI unless you can remember the Fort Crockett Retreat cannon rattling windows everyday at 5:00 pm. Or the German POW camp at 53rd & Seawall. Or the concrete pillboxes on the east end seawall and the tunnels connecting them to the big gun emplacements. The sea lions Gal & Tex, the Starlight Theater on the end of the Pleasure Pier, and the biggest name bands playing the Marine Room.

Do young people still watch the submarine races?


----------



## Chuck

Utah Carl said:


> Amusement park on 39th & Seawall was owned by Howard Robbins (Pleasure Pier, 61st St. Pier and 90th St. Pier. 61st St. Pier recently re-opened after Hurricane Ike, 90th St Pier still a pile of rubble).


I was living a couple of blocks behind Gaidos on 39th and Ave S and going to Lovenberg Jr. High School. When Howard opened his amusement park on the grounds of that gun emplacement, I got my first job from him as the "engineer" on the train that ran in a 30' circle! When Robbins was feeling in a particularly good mood, he would occasionally let us ride a couple of the big rides for free after the park closed. He didn't do that very often! I think I made the whopping sum of $.35 per hour!


----------



## Utah Carl

After my first job on Howard Robbins' Pleasure Pier for $18/week, destroyed by Carla, he tempted me to work at his amusement park / putt-putt at 39th. I hung around, but refused to work for practically nothing until he talked me into working for free at his car wash on 23rd. St. up the street from Kerwin.

Learned how to swim at Conway's Camp on Offatts Bayou. To graduate, you jumped off a wooden tower. Later in life, considered buying the camp for $150k. After Ike, glad I didn't.


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> After my first job on Howard Robbins' Pleasure Pier for $18/week, destroyed by Carla, he tempted me to work at his amusement park / putt-putt at 39th. I hung around, but refused to work for practically nothing until he talked me into working for free at his car wash on 23rd. St. up the street from Kerwin.
> 
> Learned how to swim at Conway's Camp on Offatts Bayou. To graduate, you jumped off a wooden tower. Later in life, considered buying the camp for $150k. After Ike, glad I didn't.


bro, we did get a little flooded during ike. 8 1/2ft at my front door.


----------



## Utah Carl

The bird was stolen.

Tuffy lived in Galveston and some tropical place in the south.

Restaurant was great...watching the ships up and down the channel.


----------



## Troutman123

*Ahhhh the Submarine races*

on "The Hill" & I too learned to swim at Conways....Seems like earlier someone trying to remember name of drive in on 37th ...From West to East it was Waynes , Boulevard & the pier on 25 . Years befor down around 10th or so was a A&W Root Beer drive in


----------



## Utah Carl

There was another drive-in on Broadway, west of 53rd, dishing up "Jet fried chicken." I think it was Carl's, but maybe Gus's. It wasn't seawall cool. And who wants to eat chicken with that jet fuel taste?

Carl later took over Lazy Oaks or whatever it was called down on Stewart Road. It was a little beer joint with pool tables and a juke on the inside. Outside, you had swings, tables, horse shoe pitching, etc. surrounded by huge live oaks. The best part: no tourists! Carl is a long gone daddy. I think it's pretty much a peaceful biker bar today. It looks like Ike gave the oaks a hit. RIP


----------



## Utah Carl

I was trying to remember 61st St. before the straightening / widening in the late '50's or early '60's and all of those bait camps from Broadway to Heards Lane. Dugan's was one (he rented little motorized boats that we were forbidden by our parents to ride, so we did). I caught my first fish on 61st, a sunfish. Put in a bucket, took it home to show my mother and she made my father drive me up to 61st & Seawall to release it. 

And back then, the bayou was filled with fishermen (and pollution, but who says pollution hurts anyone?). 

Any memories of the Galveston Daily News' fishing reporter, the late A.C. Becker? He published several fishing books, including "A.C. Becker's FLOUNDER, How, When & Where" (dedicated to Howard and Betty Robbins)? I saw him on the 90th St. pier one day with Mr. Robbins. Asked him if he remembered the giant schools or mullet in the 1950's. Mr. Robbins taught me how to just cast out a line with a hook and snag as many as I could. Now, those were some fish I could catch! But Mr. Becker didn't remember. I live on the seawall, and I can say that those schools of mullet are no more. You're lucky to see a porpoise (which tourists think are sharks). I don't get it.


----------



## Troutman123

*I'm thinking it was Gus*

fried chicken....Carls , we used to skip school go down there and ride his horses bareback & consume Falstaff & LS....GOOD TIMES growing up down there in the 50's & 60's


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> You are not an old BOI unless you can remember the Fort Crockett Retreat cannon rattling windows everyday at 5:00 pm. Or the German POW camp at 53rd & Seawall. Or the concrete pillboxes on the east end seawall and the tunnels connecting them to the big gun emplacements. The sea lions Gal & Tex, the Starlight Theater on the end of the Pleasure Pier, and the biggest name bands playing the Marine Room.
> 
> Do young people still watch the submarine races?


====

I grew up a few blocks from Ft. Crockett. My parents used to tell me about knocks on the front door, warning of practice gun shoots. My father was one of the air raid wardens in our neighborhood. The German POW camp was close-by, but I don't remember it. I do remember a lifetime of denials of U-2 boats in the Gulf until proof emerged. No doubt, we had/have some "illegal emigrants" from those boats.

As a kid, there was one lone MP we named, "Shorty" who patrolled Ft. Crockett (in the area where the San Luis is today). Our objective was to grab our fishing gear, get on our bikes and race through Ft. Crockett without being caught by Shorty in his Jeep. He never caught us (maybe on purpose?). We fished from the rocks across the seawall. Don't remember ever catching a one (although we used to catch the hell out of crabs, real crabs, not the other kind).


----------



## Utah Carl

Submarine races: I forgot:

Cherry Hill became unpopular because it became popular. West seawall from 61st, around where the Victorian is today was a good spot. We would pull off of the road and park up on the grass.

One night a city cop stopped and said we had to park in the parking lane. As business was going, a sheriff's deputy with a reputation of being a perv, shined his light in the back seat. I got out of the car and told him that the police ordered us off of the parking lane and onto the grass. 

I later discovered an abandoned ball field near Heards Lane. Third base hit the spot.


----------



## Bandman

Utah Carl, you are using a great old Galveston TV name. Are you a Tor or a Buc? What year?

I used to sneak through Fort Crockett by climbing through holes in the fences to fish off the groin at 43rd street. Captain Welch from BHS fished there, as did Moose Morton. We threw Pluggin' Shorties, Humps, Bingos, Mirrolures, and Johnson Sprites and caught lots of trout, a few Spanish Mackeral, and even hooked a tarpon or 2.


----------



## tickbird

*Kin Folks*

Huskies owned first bait camp at Offat's bayou. Grandfather was a Micheletti and ran A&M bar a few blocks off of the seawall. Great grandfather got ran over crossing the street at Seawall. Tubbs.


----------



## Utah Carl

I'm BHS.

Utah Carl (and his boys) opened KGUL-TV on 45th & Video Lane (as you know, now, KHOU CBS in Houston). Jimmy Stewart was there for the opening of KGUL, as he was an owner.

They ran out of stuff to broadcast, so they brought in Utah Carl and the boys ("I'm just a wanderer of the wasteland...) They played a lot of the beer joints on 45th St. He was a frequent customer of Wright's Drug on 33rd & R. His family, including Carl Jr., lived in a trailer park behind where the Seahorse Hotel was.
Later in life, he was a life insurance salesman for Metropolitan Life, until those cigarettes and Wright's drugs did him in. One of "the boys", I can't remember his name, was a regular fisher on the Pleasure Pier. It was strange to see a person on black and white tv, then see him walk up to you and buy a ticket to the T-head.


----------



## iridered2003

McIII said:


> I remember when Ron had this idea about having a Fishing Tournament on GAlveston. I believe it was 1973 or 72. We decided to raffle off a 22' Auquasport that first year. MAn it took the club forever to sell enough tickets to pay for that boat, but we did. Jack Elliott was instrumental in setting up the offshore division and getting a lot of people to fish it. I remember that first year, the weigh station at the South Jetty's was open 24 / 7 for the entire tournament. Myself, Ronnie Trobis, and Litten Morreau were there everyday, only going home every other day to bath and try to get some sleep for a couple of hours. David Huddleston Jr. was bring in so many Stingrays that we were kept busy. Ron's tournament is still going on today. It's the Hall Of Fame tournament. Does anyone have the dates for this year? Last year, my wife and I took off a week to fish it, and we plan on doing the same thing this year. We didn't catch a fish big enough to win that tournament, but on June 4th, while fishing the Hall Of Fame, I caught a CCA Tagged Redfish. Sweet.


thanks again for bring up ron whitfiled. ron and his wife,lena,may she RIP, were really good to me. like i said in a earlier post, i worked for them for 8 years or so. no matter what, they both always stood up for me no matter what was going on.ron had the PRO CRAFT YATCH CLEANING SERVICE. i started in feb 1984, very cold. he had the little office between the 2 overhead doors at the dry storage behind the baitcamp. only fished with him a few times, as work was work. lena had bought him a used boat for christmas one year and i was to play st clus, im all of 140lbs soaking wet, but i did it. pulling into the coves of tiki that christmas morning was one of the coolest things ive done in my life till this day. kids on patio decks hollering at me and waving and the parents. what a day. thanks ron and lena. hes a outstanding man!


----------



## iridered2003

does anyone remember the slot car track that was on 45st between ave p and ave q? i was really young, but remember going there with my older brother. also the big slide down ft.crockett? dam,im feeling older everytime i read this thread???????


----------



## therealbigman

That was a game room with a slot car track. The name will come to me shortly.


----------



## fish1kemah

*Burger Chef*



Haute Pursuit said:


> What was the name of the lit up burger joint on Seawall that was there in the 60's and 70's? I think it was somewhere around 39th or so... My uncle used to take me there at least once a month when I was a kid.


 Burger Chef was the name , use to know it well , there was a big depression between the 2nd and 3rd bar in the surf directly in front of it, was a red fish hangout like no other !, days when the surf would lay down you could launch at Waddells and make a quick trip around the N. Jetty and really wack some rubber lips, been a long time ago !.

F1K.


----------



## fish1kemah

Guess I made a Boo Boo , how about S. Jetty.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Haute Pursuit, there was Hills Drive Inn at 35th and Seawall. Then to the East was the Bouvalard Drive Inn. At 39th Micky Gaido and Beno Deltz had a drive inn and Gaidos tore it down for the big one. Burger Chef was East end where Beno's is now.


----------



## yer_corks_under

McIII, Jack Elliott was my uncle he died in 1987. He was inducted to the Texas Saltwater Hall of Fame http://www.txsaltwaterfishinghall.com/ .


----------



## CHARLIE

Yup remember tuffy's. We wouild fish out of Wilsons (home of the pros) and then take the fish to tuffy's. They would cook them for us. Loved being a jettie rat and still am. Back in the dark ages we (Wayne Tucker, Don Price and me) left Wilsons and went to the beach by boat. We caught 312 trout that morning. Sold them to Sampson. We paid for a weeks rent of a house in the West end somewhere. That was before any rules or regulations. 

Charlie


----------



## hoobler61

I noticed Wayne Tucker mentioned a couple of times in this thread. He was my Mother's first cousin and remember going ot his baithouse as a kid. Mom often mentioned him and his minor league baseball career. That was the first time time I ever saw the ocean and it was a big deal to a central texas boy. Mom passed in October and you brought back an old memory. Thanks Mom


----------



## notthatdeep

Harbormaster said:


> Rooster Collins used to run us off for wading behind the cabins on the land that he was squatting on!
> 
> San Luis Pass was a practice bombing range after WWII.
> 
> I remember walking through the old quarantine station that is now Pelican Island, and seeing all the old beds and clothes scattered everywhere.
> 
> Hippies living on the old concrete ship with their clothes lines and kids all over the deck.
> 
> Fifty cent admission to the snake pits in the big gun bunkers on what is now the seawall.
> 
> Rudy Griggar soaking dead bait on the South shoreline of what is now Bahia Azul.
> 
> Ol' Red sitting out in front of his store with his monkey in Jamaica Beach.
> 
> Wilsons, Waddells and the other bait camp were new.
> 
> Stop at the bait camp on 61st any time of the night and get live shrimp and leave the money in a coffee can, just like Jack Booths cabin in the middle of Bastrop.
> 
> Sea Arama
> 
> Whitecap would come in from SFA in Nacogdoches, pick us up in Sea Isle to fish the surf. We would ride in the trunk of his Beetle and run the beach till we found bait and birds!
> 
> I remember walking down to the marina from the house in Sea Isle before there were bulkheads.
> 
> All the trotlines along the shoreline of the bay baited with yellow or red pieces of plastic and left out till they rotted, when the tide dropped you could see dead fish hanging from them, and if you snagged one with your prop and the owner saw you...he was pizzed.
> 
> Remember seeing dead Karankawas on the side of the road with wagon tracks across their backs!
> 
> My dad and grandfather that drowned wade fishing West bay when I was very young. They're standing in the back yard in Sea Isle on the main canal looking out toward the bay. All caught on Mirrolures and spoons!


I remember fishing around the Quarantine Station and seeing a lantern glowing on the concrete ship at night.

Me and a friend drove up to Reds on a cold blustery grey winter day in the mid 60's... friend walked in first. I noticed a big red dog curled up on the porch but didn't pay much attention, just headed for the door. Before I made it inside, the dog leaped at me from behind and knocked me on my a##...scared the heck out of me. He then went back to his spot on the porch and curled back up. I got inside and told Red about it. He said "Yep, he'll do that", as if this was normal.

My ex FIL set out trotlines in W Bay and Christmas Bay using red and blue plastic ribbon for bait. He caught a lot of redfish off them. He never left them untended though.

I took my first fiance to Sea Arama...but not my first wife.


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*Beno's*



yer_corks_under said:


> Haute Pursuit, there was Hills Drive Inn at 35th and Seawall. Then to the East was the Bouvalard Drive Inn. At 39th Micky Gaido and Beno Deltz had a drive inn and Gaidos tore it down for the big one. Burger Chef was East end where Beno's is now.


Before Burger Chef, the corner of 13th and the boulevard had a large metal bulding that we simply called the "Sign Company". They made the billboards along I-45 coming into town.


----------



## Utah Carl

The concrete ship that sank off the Quarantine Station was The Selma. It was one of several concrete ships built during WWII. 

As the Selma was being towed out to the gulf for sinking, it sunk!

There was an old man who resided on the Selma for a number of years. There was a rumor that the boat stored the slot machines of the Maceo's, Fertitta's, etc. (Much of their gambling equipment, especially Balinese stuff, was stored in the building on the southeast corner of 21st & Strand. And everyone once in a while, you'd read about a garage burning down with slots inside). The boat was then sold to some non-Galveston guys who were going to make it into a restaurant or something. That didn't work out for them. I think it's still privately owned (as is the Bolivar lighthouse).


----------



## fish1kemah

Use to be an old salt some of you may remember , name was Bip Barnett, fished out of I think was an old Helton with a 25 or 35 on the back. Never knew what a dip net was , still today when we swing a trout over the gunnell its Bip that fish. Bip could sling an 8 Lb. trout over the side like no one else. If I caught an 8 Lb. today I would be on hands and knees thanking the man upstairs. 
Another was Bill Cappenter , nickname was Carp , he hung around Rudy G. alot. One of his favorte haunts was the pocket next to the railroad bridge. 
Also some may remember Feliz Stagno from Sporting Goods Inc. also.

F1K


----------



## Pasadena1944

I remember the freedom we had to do things on Galveston. Now all they want to do is stop you from doing anything or charge you for it...get ready for the parking meters on the seawall, they are coming soon.. Our grand Kids will never know the freedoms we once had in the Gulf....


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> does anyone remember the slot car track that was on 45st between ave p and ave q? i was really young, but remember going there with my older brother. also the big slide down ft.crockett? dam,im feeling older everytime i read this thread???????


That slot car track was located in the former studios of KGUL-TV (the area's first CBS affiliate).

It was owned (leased) by Angelo G___i., an alleged pedophile, who also had a tourist shop on the seawall. I was told by my best friend's younger brother in high school that Angelo paid cold hard cash for hardness.

There were two others, no names, who were shot and killed on Houston freeways for the same alleged behavior.


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*Piggy Page*



McIII said:


> BOI 1954
> 
> I had the pleasure to fish with all of these Galveston Greats, and believe me, they were all Great in some aspect or another:
> 
> Guy Roy Bledsoe, best surf plugger I ever fished with. He was my Gramps
> Dave Huddleston Sr., Learned much from him, and his son Dave Jr
> Art Oakley, San Luis Pass great
> Rooster Collins
> Rudy "Plugger" Griggar
> Father Leo
> Snookie and Swede Anderson
> Barry Anderson
> Bobby Holland
> Ronnie Trobis
> Piggy Page
> Scotty Hamille
> Jim "Oakie" Goss
> Ron Whitfield
> Jim Kenworthy
> Jack Elliott, I worked on his yacht the Honey Do, One of the best men I have ever known!
> "Jack" John Cowan, Artist (Really was from around Rockport in the early days
> 
> Only a few of these are still alive. To the ones that are gone, Thanks for taking time with a young fisherman.


Wow, Piggy Page, now immortalized on the internet. I can still see his old Studebaker parked along the South Jetty back in the mid-60's, while he sat on the rocks and repaired shrimp nets or knitted bait nets. There was often another old guy talking with him who always dressed like a train engineer and spit tobacco juice constantly. He had some kind of mechanical leg and his knee made a ratcheting sound when he walked.


----------



## Tortuga

fish1kemah said:


> Also some may remember Feliz Stagno from Sporting Goods Inc. also.
> 
> F1K


Man...hadn't thought about Felix in years.. He was our 'secret' contact for 'wholesale' guns and tackle..LOL.. Think his 'discount' was about ten percent...but his ONLY competition in those days wuz Oshmans...and Jake Oshman didn't give NO discounts to NOBODY....


----------



## Utah Carl

The slide down the Ft. Crockett gun mound is where the San Luis Hotel was built. 

They gave you burlap bags to slide on. 

Before then, on an usual snowy day in the '50's, Wayne Gaido tried to ski down the mound with water skies. I think he maybe got a foot or two, if that. That was funny!


----------



## Stick 'Em

Utah Carl, I remember hearing of one of those "gents" who deservingly met his fate with a bullet. Was it just my young (then) imagination or were the stacks of the Acadia (sp?) visible off SL pass from the bridge before Alicia??


----------



## Wharf_Rat

How old is Bip Barnett? Seems like that was the name from Tuffy's bait stand back in the 1960's.


----------



## fish1kemah

Wharf_Rat said:


> How old is Bip Barnett? Seems like that was the name from Tuffy's bait stand back in the 1960's.


 Bip had to be in his late sixites even in the early 70's. I go thru this thread and think of all the good times. Hard to believe that there are this many good fishermen on the water now , at one time there was only a handfull of greats but they did keep the good places to eat in a good supply of trout fillets when it was legal to sell fish.

Anybody still rmember tying the old Fenwick SP845's blanks and having old wore out 5000's and Shakespears. I still have one today on my fishing table, sounds like a coffee grinder when you crank it.


----------



## Tortuga

fish1kemah said:


> Bip had to be in his late sixites even in the early 70's. I go thru this thread and think of all the good times. Hard to believe that there are this many good fishermen on the water now , at one time there was only a handfull of greats but* they did keep the good places to eat in a good supply of trout fillets when it was legal to sell fish.*
> 
> Anybody still rmember tying the old Fenwick SP845's blanks and having old wore out 5000's and Shakespears. I still have one today on my fishing table, sounds like a coffee grinder when you crank it.


LOL..this brings back to mind ol' Ernie Coker. He ran Ye Olde College Inn on South Main in Houston back in the 50s and my main store and warehouse was his next door neighbor out in the med center before it was the med center.. Ernie (all 300 pounds of him) was a 'fisherman extraordinaire' and would go 3 or 4 times a week. I'd visit with him when he would pull up in our parking lots hauling his boat and unloading his catch of the day.. Now, you're talking about FRESH FISH at his place...

A fantastic fisherman...a superb cook..and a fine gentleman..R.I.P Ernie...

(not exactly Galveston history...but the fish DID all come from G-Bay.LOL)


----------



## Haute Pursuit

fish1kemah said:


> Burger Chef was the name , use to know it well , there was a big depression between the 2nd and 3rd bar in the surf directly in front of it, was a red fish hangout like no other !, days when the surf would lay down you could launch at Waddells and make a quick trip around the N. Jetty and really wack some rubber lips, been a long time ago !.
> 
> F1K.


That was it... Burger Chef. Thanks.

My dad built many of the houses in Havre Lafitte and owned a furniture store for several years next door to Luke's on Stewart Road. My Grandfather built the West End Baptist Church. I still miss those fried biscuits from Shep's Little Chicken Shack on 61st.


----------



## CHARLIE

Anyone remember from the jetties (Wilsons) Hal Cobb, Bo Collins, Sammie Finger, Ronnie Potter, Bip Barnett, John Rativich, Ray Sharpe, John Cavine, J W Piercie, Killer Cane, Jerry Lyles, Jack Montgomery, Don Price, Lee Napolie Sr and jr, Morris Dominic and Joe Brown to name a few..Spelling may not be correct on some..

Charlie


----------



## iridered2003

CHARLIE said:


> Anyone remember from the jetties (Wilsons) Hal Cobb, Bo Collins, Sammie Finger, Ronnie Potter, Bip Barnett, John Rativich, Ray Sharpe, John Cavine, J W Piercie, Killer Cane, Jerry Lyles, Jack Montgomery, Don Price, Lee Napolie Sr and jr, Morris Dominic and Joe Brown to name a few..Spelling may not be correct on some..
> 
> Charlie


sammy finger gave me a silver dollar about 25 years ago or more and till this day, i carry it in my wallet.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Galveston fishing guide opinion (local newspaper)*

the fishing guides find trout and stay on them and deplete available trout.They take a party to them (sometimes twice a day) and then do the same thing the next day.A lot of these guides have become proxies for the corporations and trout fishing will end up like deer hunting.The little man will be priced out somehow.Do a buyback on licenses for guides and "limit" the number of guides.Also their should be more enforcement on canal homes.They usually take the "if it bites it dies" approach.They kill lots of small trout.Good fisherman can still catch trout and if you just occasionally go you should be able to enjoy a 10 trout limit when you find them.


----------



## Troutman123

*Piggy Page*

Man I had forgotten about him my grandfather and him were big buds
Utah... What the guide article have to do with this thread ? Just asking


----------



## CAPSIZED

Not that old but I grew up on the west end of Galveston. Parents built the 5th house in Spanish Grant (Bay side). There were Quail roaming the empty sand lots back then and lots of things you dont see anymore like horny toads. We would walk down the street and have a limit of dove in no time. Try that in the city limits now and you go to jail. lol.


----------



## Tortuga

Troutman123 said:


> Man I had forgotten about him my grandfather and him were big buds
> *Utah... What the guide article have to do with this thread ? Just asking*


Kinda wonderin' that myself.....BUT...did bring to mind another G-town memory.. Anybody old enough to remember the 'beach seiners' working West Beach all the way to the pass. Remember as a kid watching them haul them 100 yard long nets in a circle, then loading speckled trout into their trucks until the fish were spilling over all sides of the truck bed. Guess they made a pretty good living at it...but after every haul they would leave a TON of undersized fish,crabs, etc just laying on the sand and move on down to the next spot.. Must have been a gazillion trout out there cuz they hauled them off by the thousands of pounds...and we still got Specs in the bay....


----------



## Wharf_Rat

CHARLIE said:


> Anyone remember from the jetties (Wilsons) Hal Cobb, Bo Collins, Sammie Finger, Ronnie Potter, Bip Barnett, John Rativich, Ray Sharpe, John Cavine, J W Piercie, Killer Cane, Jerry Lyles, Jack Montgomery, Don Price, Lee Napolie Sr and jr, Morris Dominic and Joe Brown to name a few..Spelling may not be correct on some..
> 
> Charlie


Back in the summers of '63 and '64, Morris Dominic either worked at Tuffy's on the south jetty, or he was there so much that it seemed like it. He never wore a shirt; only flip flops and bermuda shorts.

Do you remember a fisherman named O'dell (I think) who would bring his two teenaged daughters fishing on the weekends? He was always there for the cook-what-you-caught fish fry.


----------



## Troutman123

*Tort*

We used to love to ride down the west end off the sewall and watch them pull in those 1000' seins and we always thought it was soo cool to see what they had. Back then it was a livelihood . There was a family on the west end ( not mention name) they were straight running outlaws who would at night go out in west bay and set huge gill nets everybody knew it but never said anything BUT they ended up getting busted BIG time.


----------



## Privateer

both my boy are BOI's... lots of memories on the island fer privateer...not to mention the fact that we ran a charter boat out of the yacht basin for 20 years...


----------



## therealbigman

Not that long ago, but in the 70's , their was a game warden that was strict as strict could be, he gave us 12 and 13 yr old kids tickets for gigging crabs in the lagoon, His name was Jim Kitchen, anybody remember him. Other than that seemed like a good old guy. wonder if he is still alive.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Hal Cobb, Bo Collins, Ray Sharpe, worked at Sears and those guys would bring in some huge specks from No. Jetties. I saw Bo working at Rail Road yard in the early 90's for MoPac in Galveston, before he transfered somewhere else.


----------



## fish1kemah

therealbigman said:


> Not that long ago, but in the 70's , their was a game warden that was strict as strict could be, he gave us 12 and 13 yr old kids tickets for gigging crabs in the lagoon, His name was Jim Kitchen, anybody remember him. Other than that seemed like a good old guy. wonder if he is still alive.


 I remember Mr. Kitchens very well well , he let me go one time with a few life jackets short on the boat , use to be another GW that I knew in the Galvez area that I trained labs with , Kenneth Head was his name , he got tired of chasing illegal oyster boats and moved to East Texas, last I heard of him.


----------



## CHARLIE

Warf rat

I think Morris Dominic worked at Waddel's

Charlie


----------



## EndTuition

FYI, Jack Elliott was one of the founding fathers of Poco Bueno. To this day there is still a Jack Elliott award given at the event. I remember, as a very young child, playing around on his "big-ol-boat" during family events held at his home. There are a couple of distant relatives of his on this forum. His father Sam, and his uncle Joeseph were two of the first fishermen on the Texas coast to use an Abu-Garcia reel with those little anti-backlash weights. Super advanced equipment back then as I'm told. 

I was BOI, but only spent a few years off and on the island. I spent the 7/8th grade at Lovenburg. I remember the ID on the seawall, Sheps Chicken, the Bordon Malt shop (way back), the Martini movie theater and that drug store on the same block with the cheap hotel ?


----------



## fish1kemah

yer_corks_under said:


> Hal Cobb, Bo Collins, Ray Sharpe, worked at Sears and those guys would bring in some huge specks from No. Jetties. I saw Bo working at Rail Road yard in the early 90's for MoPac in Galveston, before he transfered somewhere else.


 I had an aunt that retired from a very well known seafood company after about thirty years of service, remember going down there and watching guys clean huge trout that came in from the isle. They couild fillet a 28" to 30" trout in just seconds. And then there comes along some TP&W pencil neck from the east coast that says we have more trout than ever before. What a crock of Chit !.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Spanish Grant / hunting down the island*



CAPSIZED said:


> Not that old but I grew up on the west end of Galveston. Parents built the 5th house in Spanish Grant (Bay side). There were Quail roaming the empty sand lots back then and lots of things you dont see anymore like horny toads. We would walk down the street and have a limit of dove in no time. Try that in the city limits now and you go to jail. lol.


At one time, Spanish Grant went bankrupt. Only one existing house and an adjacent lot were clear-titled.
Howard Robbins bought the house. He spent his last grandfatherly years there.

I think you can still shoot down-the-island, as long as it is in season isn't across a road. I've got a couple of acres down at Indian Beach. People hunt there all the time (and walk across the wetlands for access to West Bay). It's for sale: RSVP.


----------



## Utah Carl

Stick 'Em said:


> Utah Carl, I remember hearing of one of those "gents" who deservingly met his fate with a bullet. Was it just my young (then) imagination or were the stacks of the Acadia (sp?) visible off SL pass from the bridge before Alicia??


Two of them with famous Galveston names, vowels at the end. Both clipped on freeways in Houston. Think: vending machines and restaurants. The 3rd one died from natural causes.


----------



## Utah Carl

I'm not sure what "Arcadia" is. SLP is violent.


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> At one time, Spanish Grant went bankrupt. Only one existing house and an adjacent lot were clear-titled.
> Howard Robbins bought the house. He spent his last grandfatherly years there.
> 
> I think you can still shoot down-the-island, as long as it is in season isn't across a road. I've got a couple of acres down at Indian Beach. People hunt there all the time (and walk across the wetlands for access to West Bay). It's for sale: RSVP.


yea,they had the cops called out to the westend a few months ago during dove season i guess it is for shots fired out there. seen it in the paper. we use to hunt dove by the shapers milk dairy just before deadmans curve. not nothing but apt complexs!


----------



## Utah Carl

I hate to admit it, but I loved the smell of the dairy when we drove down the island. Saw the same article. I think it's still legal to hunt down the island. I don't hunt, but if so, would drive down to the end of Indian Beach Drive and hoof it from there to the edge of West Bay. There used to be duck blinds out there.


----------



## portalto

It's been years since I've lived there but when I did it was on Jenkins Road off 9 Mile Road. We always had dove hunters around us. They even managed to mark our cars.


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*My Galveston ... "Old Memories"*

I have many, many, many memories of Galveston County and Galveston Island


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*My "Old Galveston Memories"*

I will try it again. My 1st try did not work.

I have many, many, many memories of Galveston County and Galveston Island


----------



## yer_corks_under

*Old Galveston Memories*



EndTuition said:


> FYI, Jack Elliott was one of the founding fathers of Poco Bueno. To this day there is still a Jack Elliott award given at the event. I remember, as a very young child, playing around on his "big-ol-boat" during family events held at his home. There are a couple of distant relatives of his on this forum. His father Sam, and his uncle Joeseph were two of the first fishermen on the Texas coast to use an Abu-Garcia reel with those little anti-backlash weights. Super advanced equipment back then as I'm told.
> 
> I was BOI, but only spent a few years off and on the island. I spent the 7/8th grade at Lovenburg. I remember the ID on the seawall, Sheps Chicken, the Bordon Malt shop (way back), the Martini movie theater and that drug store on the same block with the cheap hotel ?


Richard, Jack also was co-founder of Galveston Chapter of DU with John E Walker. I have one of those original Garcia's in the leather case, your grand dad rebuilt it after mine(grand dad) hooked a king fish with it.

Your grand dad once was reeling in a trout and a shark hit. When he got the head in the boat he said lookie there I set the hook so hard, I yanked it's head off.


----------



## Tortuga

[*QUOTE=Utah Carl;3208952]I'm not sure what "Arcadia" is. SLP is violent.[/QUOTE*

Think he was talking about the 'Acadia"...

http://www.texasescapes.com/DEPARTMENTS/Guest_Columnists/Times_past/WreckOfAcadia.htm


----------



## trout77471

*BOI*

i was BOI at St. Mary's infirmary, lived there until I was 8. My Great Grandmother lived there until she passed at 102, we lived off 25th on O 1/2. I remember:
Loma Linda Mexican food on Broadway, Texas Star Doughnuts, Interurban Queen and the casino in the back, Levy's, Star Drug Store (awesome soda fountain), The First National Bank (i think) building downtown with the brass door frames and bannisters that were polished daily, my Dad's office was there. I went to first and second grade at Sam Houston on 25th and P I believe, they tore it down and built a Weingartens there. The Strand used to be a rough neighborhood. The Broadway Theatre, the Sunrise Surf Shop, This brings back lots of memories. What was the name of the club downtown where the filmed part of an episode of 77 Sunset Strip way back when ? KILE radio at the Galvez. Great thread !


----------



## Haute Pursuit

trout77471 said:


> i was BOI at St. Mary's infirmary, lived there until I was 8. My Great Grandmother lived there until she passed at 102, we lived off 25th on O 1/2. I remember:
> Loma Linda Mexican food on Broadway, Texas Star Doughnuts, Interurban Queen and the casino in the back, Levy's, Star Drug Store (awesome soda fountain), The First National Bank (i think) building downtown with the brass door frames and bannisters that were polished daily, my Dad's office was there. I went to first and second grade at Sam Houston on 25th and P I believe, they tore it down and built a Weingartens there. The Strand used to be a rough neighborhood. The Broadway Theatre, the Sunrise Surf Shop, This brings back lots of memories. What was the name of the club downtown where the filmed part of an episode of 77 Sunset Strip way back when ? KILE radio at the Galvez. Great thread !


I had forgotten about Loma Linda. I remember eating their and being treated like royalty as a little kid. We ate there once a week when I was very young. I still have a Sunrise Surf Shop T-shirt or two I believe. Used to buy all my skateboard stuff there. Great memories!


----------



## iridered2003

trout77471 said:


> i was BOI at St. Mary's infirmary, lived there until I was 8. My Great Grandmother lived there until she passed at 102, we lived off 25th on O 1/2. I remember:
> Loma Linda Mexican food on Broadway, Texas Star Doughnuts, Interurban Queen and the casino in the back, Levy's, Star Drug Store (awesome soda fountain), The First National Bank (i think) building downtown with the brass door frames and bannisters that were polished daily, my Dad's office was there. I went to first and second grade at Sam Houston on 25th and P I believe, they tore it down and built a Weingartens there. The Strand used to be a rough neighborhood. The Broadway Theatre, the Sunrise Surf Shop, This brings back lots of memories. What was the name of the club downtown where the filmed part of an episode of 77 Sunset Strip way back when ? KILE radio at the Galvez. Great thread !


my grandmother use to run the martini and braodway theater , of course before it went ****? DQ on 61st?


----------



## Bandman

I don't know about 77 Sunset Strip, but there was an episode of Route 66 shot there. They used the Seahorse Motel, the Pleasure Pier, and a cotton warehouse. The only local with a part was the stunt double who dove off the pier. Although the beach looked good, the show didn't give a good impression of Galveston.


----------



## Utah Carl

trout77471 said:


> i was BOI at St. Mary's infirmary, lived there until I was 8. My Great Grandmother lived there until she passed at 102, we lived off 25th on O 1/2. I remember:
> Loma Linda Mexican food on Broadway, Texas Star Doughnuts, Interurban Queen and the casino in the back, Levy's, Star Drug Store (awesome soda fountain), The First National Bank (i think) building downtown with the brass door frames and bannisters that were polished daily, my Dad's office was there. I went to first and second grade at Sam Houston on 25th and P I believe, they tore it down and built a Weingartens there. The Strand used to be a rough neighborhood. The Broadway Theatre, the Sunrise Surf Shop, This brings back lots of memories. What was the name of the club downtown where the filmed part of an episode of 77 Sunset Strip way back when ? KILE radio at the Galvez. Great thread !


Now you are gettin' down!

KILE was in a house over on around 26th & Q 1/2, across from Gizmos bar. EMS was across the street.  A snow cone truck guy was across from the EMS.

Downtown: remember the cigar stand in the Marine Building on 21st? Another one was down around Post Office, across from Wrongway Corrigan's apartment, which ANICO made into one of their numerous parking lots (at the blessing of the Galveston Historical Foundation). I can't remember his name, but a gentleman stood there with a pocket watch and dispatched the busses. It was transit-central.

Greenberg's music store across from the Martini? That's the only place in town where you could buy that new rock 'n roll 45's. His stage (orchestra) name was Manny Green. His son played trumpet in Lovenberg Junior High's band at around the time "the music died." He had a sweet sound.

During my time, best fries were at Walgreens. The popcorn and lunch counter at Kress's and McCrory's were tempting, but I can still remember the taste of them Walgreens fries.

(And as a matter of eye-witness fact, no blacks were ever not allowed at any lunch counter in Galveston or made to sit in the back of busses. As kids, we were taught to treat all adults with respect. When shots rang out in the Pleasure Pier's Marine Ballroom one night, I was a bar-back. Two black guys working with me threw me to the floor and covered me with their bodies. Thank you James and Leroy! RIP.


----------



## HonkyFin

A.C. Becker jr.
the man knew more about the salt than King Neptune himself


----------



## Utah Carl

*Route 66*



Bandman said:


> I don't know about 77 Sunset Strip, but there was an episode of Route 66 shot there. They used the Seahorse Motel, the Pleasure Pier, and a cotton warehouse. The only local with a part was the stunt double who dove off the pier. Although the beach looked good, the show didn't give a good impression of Galveston.


Another local was a member of GPD, who played the part of a member of GPD.

BHS was almost empty during the taping. You can see the seawall crowded with people...they were US!

We watched the double dive into the gulf at the end of the Pleasure Pier. "Phony!" is what we yelled.

In the rear of the Seahorse was a car carrier that had numerous duplicates of their 'vetts. I think the two guys stayed in Houston.

I think they showed the old jail downtown where the city locked up the Splash Day rioters.

Can't remember the name of the Greek Bar at 20th & Strand, but we stayed away (guys dancing together).


----------



## Bandman

Joe Ginsberg had the music store across from the Martini and also had a dance band. In the 50s there were 3 working dance bands in Galveston - Manny Green, Joe Ginsberg, and The Merry Makers. Jack Greenberg was/is a great trumpet player, and is retired as music coordinator for the Spring Branch ISD.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> Joe Ginsberg had the music store across from the Martini and also had a dance band. In the 50s there were 3 working dance bands in Galveston - Manny Green, Joe Ginsberg, and The Merry Makers. Jack Greenberg was/is a great trumpet player, and is retired as music coordinator for the Spring Branch ISD.


Not to forget Richard Bovio and his orchestra, who played at the officer's dance hall on around 46th & Seawall. We rummaged around in there as kids after it was abandoned.

Mr. Bovio suddenly died. His children stayed with his parents' friends down the block before the funeral. We other kids in the neighborhood swooped down and took them in as one of us, as though nothing happened.

And in talking about bands, there was Chano and the Rialtos in the early '60's. They could do a mean "La Bumba".


----------



## EndTuition

Forgot about St Mary's, and I was born there !
Who remembers the drive from Houston to Galveston, the wide open expance of salt flats and the thump thump.....thump thump as you drove over the asphalt seams in the highway.


----------



## CAPSIZED

Yes I remember Mr. Robbins. I used to catch 5 Gal buckets full of flounder in the canal in front of his house. Lots of good fishing in the canals in those days. We still hunt on some land next to spanish grant but we call the cops and let them know its dove season and what we are doing. good stuff.



Utah Carl said:


> At one time, Spanish Grant went bankrupt. Only one existing house and an adjacent lot were clear-titled.
> Howard Robbins bought the house. He spent his last grandfatherly years there.
> 
> I think you can still shoot down-the-island, as long as it is in season isn't across a road. I've got a couple of acres down at Indian Beach. People hunt there all the time (and walk across the wetlands for access to West Bay). It's for sale: RSVP.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Thumping*



EndTuition said:


> Forgot about St Mary's, and I was born there !
> Who remembers the drive from Houston to Galveston, the wide open expance of salt flats and the thump thump.....thump thump as you drove over the asphalt seams in the highway.


I remember the thump thumps on the way up to the new Gulfgate Mall. My father said the empty expanse along I-45 would be valuable some day.

Ironically, Mr. Nathan, Mr. Levy, Mr. Pye and other downtown merchants convinced the city to ban vehicles downtown on Post Office. Greedy guys owned the nearby parking lots and figured they could force their customers to pay them for parking. That's my understanding.

They soon all went out of business. Downtown died. Galvestonians went to Gulfgate.


----------



## Bandman

Bill Cherry had a nice column about Chano Rodriguez that I think was included in his book. I was in BHS with Chano and he sang with our stage band several times. Nice guy, good singer. And he did La Bamba better than anyone else. Richard Bovio fronted the Merry Makers before he died. He sang a good song also.


----------



## trout77471

Bandman said:


> I don't know about 77 Sunset Strip, but there was an episode of Route 66 shot there. They used the Seahorse Motel, the Pleasure Pier, and a cotton warehouse. The only local with a part was the stunt double who dove off the pier. Although the beach looked good, the show didn't give a good impression of Galveston.


I guess it was Route 66, I was pretty young then. I remember having my picture made with Santa at the Sears at 25th (or was it 23rd ?) and Broadway. Brings back lots of memories.


----------



## trout77471

*Route 66 episode*

Here is some information on that Route 66 episode, the Greek club was downtown, can't remember the street location but I will look the next time I'm down there.

http://ralph-senensky.blogspot.com/2009/12/narcissus-on-old-red-fire-engine-march.html


----------



## Utah Carl

trout77471 said:


> I guess it was Route 66, I was pretty young then. I remember having my picture made with Santa at the Sears at 25th (or was it 23rd ?) and Broadway. Brings back lots of memories.


Sears was at 23rd & Broadway. Owned by the Moodys. Later became an empty building and used by the Doug McLeod for Mayor campaign. Then Moody gave it to the Salvation Army. Thanks, Bobby.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> Bill Cherry had a nice column about Chano Rodriguez that I think was included in his book. I was in BHS with Chano and he sang with our stage band several times. Nice guy, good singer. And he did La Bamba better than anyone else. Richard Bovio fronted the Merry Makers before he died. He sang a good song also.


Chano performed at our BHS reunion at the Country Club. I asked him to sing "You'd better leave my kitten alone", like he used to sing on the Pleasure Pier dance parties. He said, "I'm Chano, (and pointed behind him) but those guys are not the Realtos". I couldn't stop laughing.

Thank you, Chano, for the music, joy and integrity.

(Leaving the reunion, the former cheerleaders and others began singing/whispering "Ball High School forever" as each of us drove away.)


----------



## therealbigman

Utah Carl said:


> Chano performed at our BHS reunion at the Country Club. I asked him to sing "You'd better leave my kitten alone", like he used to sing on the Pleasure Pier dance parties. He said, "I'm Chano, (and pointed behind him) but those guys are not the Realtos". I couldn't stop laughing.
> 
> Thank you, Chano, for the music, joy and integrity.
> 
> (Leaving the reunion, the former cheerleaders and others began singing/whispering "Ball High School forever" as each of us drove away.)


Is this the same Chano that is or was a Sherriffs deputy.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

I miss Chano and Ronnie Ginsberg's band. They performed at many a wedding reception as I came along. Chano was a good guy and man he could sing.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

therealbigman said:


> Is this the same Chano that is or was a Sherriffs deputy.


Yes Chano was a deputy sheriff. Sadly, he passed away a few years back


----------



## therealbigman

Stumpgrinder said:


> Yes Chano was a deputy sheriff. Sadly, he passed away a few years back


Yea , I've met him a few times at a friend of mine's fathers's home, His name was Danny Smith , anyone know him ,He played at music also, he also liked to party, R.I.P Danny boy and Chano.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

therealbigman said:


> Yea , I've met him a few times at a friend of mine's fathers's home, His name was Danny Smith , anyone know him ,He played at music also, he also liked to party, R.I.P Danny boy and Chano.


Danny Smith and the Post Office all stars. I've seen them many times. Good fun


----------



## therealbigman

Stumpgrinder said:


> Danny Smith and the Post Office all stars. I've seen them many times. Good fun


I remember Danny Smith and Wayne Bird would have their annual 40th birthday party at the El Mina Shrine On 56th and Seawall , I think that party ran for at least a good 15 years, GG Shinn was the entertainment for the evening, Helluva party they thru, some of the best.


----------



## Capt. Blood

Does any one remember Bongo Joe who used to bang his bongo drum down around Murdocks back in the late 60's? Also the ski jump at 61st street.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Bongo Jo*

This may be a double-post. Not computer literate.

He was a great seawall attraction, also known as Calypso Joe. My father hired him to perform at a convention at the Galvez. We'd drive by and yell, "throw the man a fish!" Cruel and regretful.

He moved to San Antonio and was a popular performer on the Riverwalk. And there, he left the world.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Route 66*



trout77471 said:


> Here is some information on that Route 66 episode, the Greek club was downtown, can't remember the street location but I will look the next time I'm down there.
> 
> http://ralph-senensky.blogspot.com/2009/12/narcissus-on-old-red-fire-engine-march.html


I will treasure this treasure for the rest of my life.

Can't thank you enough!


----------



## Utah Carl

*Pleasure Pier fishing*

There was an elderly black gentleman who fished the T-Head. He carried his gear in a red wagon.

I watched him down on the T-Head one day. He snagged something deep and powerful. And fought it for hours.

People gathered around to watch. He ran out of wind and asked the others to continue to try to reel it in while he sat down and took some heart medication.

In the end, he gaffed the huge shark he caught and everyone helped lift it onto the pier.

There were other regular Pleasure Pier local fishermen, like Bobby Rohde, Arthur Fant, Teddy Robinson and Herby (from Utah Carl's band). My wife is Howard Robbins' daughter and they lived on the pier. I'm going to get some more names of the regulars who I can see in my mind, but can't remember their names.

Who are some other people who were Pleasure Pier regulars?

Fertitta, who recently bought the pier from the city (for $500k), reportedly plans to close the T-Head.

NOAA's tide monitor on the southeast corner of the pier, just above the T-Head, is still referred to as the "Pleasure Pier". I don't know if it's still working after Ike.

(Galveston's city council in the 70's or 80's encouraged the weather bureau to move out of Galveston, which it did.)


----------



## iridered2003

how many remember THRIFTYS on 38th and broadway and 53rd and ave s?


----------



## Utah Carl

Thrifty's went bankrupt.

Here are some of the fishermen my wife remembers from the Pleasure Pier:

Richard Doore, Johnny and Dean Taylor, Jack Higgins, Ronnie Benard (sister's name was Charlene, they lived on 45th & Sherman), Mitchell Kovacevich and Joe and Richard Eberle.


----------



## therealbigman

Utah Carl said:


> Thrifty's went bankrupt.
> 
> Here are some of the fishermen my wife remembers from the Pleasure Pier:
> 
> Richard Doore, Johnny and Dean Taylor, Jack Higgins, Ronnie Benard (sister's name was Charlene, they lived on 45th & Sherman), Mitchell Kovacevich and Joe and Richard Eberle.


I know Jack Higgins and his family, They live right around the corner from me, Good people, his wife was a Kovacevich.


----------



## birdman77520

*I remember mid-50s to now!!*

Remember the Grass Menagerie, the Midnight Hour, and the Bamboo Hut...
The Boogie Kings with Gee Gee Shinn and Jerry "Count" Jackson!!
OR maybe The Fabulous Soul Crusaders...of which I was the lead male singer and manager!! We thought the sun rose and set on the Boogie Kings as we were growing up in Jasper...went to the Big Oaks Club in Vinton, La.....and then we followed them to Galveston...then off to college in Austin....got into another band myself and won the battle of the bands in Austin out of 1500 bands...Started playing on the Galveston Beach usually at the Bamboo Hut...and pulled bigger crowds than the Boogie Kings and the Roller Coasters who played next door at the Midnight Hour!!! Thought we had died and gone to heaven....

Then fishing on the jetties one day never forget the old guy who showed me about little crabs (hermits) he caught and put into a gallon milk jug and used to catch sheep-head!!!!

Also never forget fishing with my wife out of our newly purchased boat down the Houston Ship Channel on the West side around the bend from the ferry landing and breaking off twice one day using 50lb braid and wire leader with clip on the end(clip bent out and came loose)....coming back the next week, same spot, and catching in two casts a 31" Trout weighing 11 lbs, and a Red Fish also about 31" weighing 11 lbs...AND not knowing that they weren't the same variety of fish until I posted pics on 2Cool....then after I was told the one with the "speckles" was a trout(1st trout I had ever caught) and was a whopper....I regretted eating same!! AND for so long I thought that all trout were going to be that big or so....chuckle!! Haven't caught one since that size!!! Only 7 years ago...but thought such funny things back then with the lack of experience....Now have waded so much of Galveston and Trinity Bays:shamrock::texasflag and traveled so many times out into the "briny" for the Big Guys and still have a tingle as I leave the end of the jetties, but a tingle with knowledge and preparation!!!

JT the Ole Professor from Baytown and lately from New Waverly, Texas
Growing pigeons, geese, and bantam chickens!!!

Still need to move farther South...miss the wade fishing on a more frequent basis!! :walkingsm


----------



## Utah Carl

The Boogie Kings (Steve Long and the others) had an album. You can sometimes get it on Ebay.

As he grew up, he published Galveston's advertiser-popular In Between Magazine. But the IRS didn't take kindly to the "independent contractor"s, and he shut down shop.


----------



## iridered2003

therealbigman said:


> I know Jack Higgins and his family, They live right around the corner from me, Good people, his wife was a Kovacevich.


they lived on the corner of bayoushore dr and that cross street?


----------



## workorfish

*266 Posts*

Before I saw anyone mention Bamboo Hut. Ok, I didn't go through all 265 previous ones. That was the hot place to go in '75-'76 when we were at Pearland High. See, they didn't check ID's very well and we could get in 9 times out of 10 and mingle with "older hot chicks". We also had the "who could get back to Pearland the fastest" thing going on. It's a miracle none of us are pushing daisies from that - running 130+ all the way from the causeway to Pearland city limits.

On an obscure note, has anyone ever noticed that old diesel engine sitting in the lagoon just west of the end of the seawall, south of the blacktop? The lagoon is almost surrounded by condos now (can't recall their name). Anyway, that engine has been sitting there since at least the '60's because I remember seeing it when Dad and I would go to San Luis Pass to wade fish before the toll bridge was built. Anyone else know what I'm talking about or know the history of that engine?


----------



## iridered2003

workorfish said:


> Before I saw anyone mention Bamboo Hut. Ok, I didn't go through all 265 previous ones. That was the hot place to go in '75-'76 when we were at Pearland High. See, they didn't check ID's very well and we could get in 9 times out of 10 and mingle with "older hot chicks". We also had the "who could get back to Pearland the fastest" thing going on. It's a miracle none of us are pushing daisies from that - running 130+ all the way from the causeway to Pearland city limits.
> 
> On an obscure note, has anyone ever noticed that old diesel engine sitting in the lagoon just west of the end of the seawall, south of the blacktop? The lagoon is almost surrounded by condos now (can't recall their name). Anyway, that engine has been sitting there since at least the '60's because I remember seeing it when Dad and I would go to San Luis Pass to wade fish before the toll bridge was built. Anyone else know what I'm talking about or know the history of that engine?


i see that old engine every day. what was the club by the bamboo hut? maybe im just think about something that was not there, but seem to remember 2 clubs right there. the bamboo huts patio deck fell one time, remember that? a few people were hurt. one of my buddys was on it when it fell and broke a wrist, had to have a ton of work done on it, took along time to heal. FLASHBACKS at its best,thanks.


----------



## trout77471

Utah Carl said:


> I will treasure this treasure for the rest of my life.
> 
> Can't thank you enough!


glad you enjoyed it. awesome thread with lots of great contributions, keep em coming.


----------



## bubbas kenner

The 2 story apartment between the causeway and rr tressle on the Galv side I was freinds with a tenant there and we caught huge trout under the apt.Was going to move in there but no thanks to Alicia august 1983 it went by by.


----------



## maco

:help::help:man,so much history,so i know the 2cool braintrust can help me on this one.reading all these coool stories& then i thought maybe someone here can tell me something about my name.my dad's name was maco also(thanks,no bicycle plate for me,lol)but my mom told me he was named after an alleged mob lawyer in galveston back in the day when it was wide open,maco stewart,thats what i've always been told .figured well,stewart beach,etc ,i dont know but man,i've always wondered:cheers::texasflag


----------



## Utah Carl

*Dredge west end of seawall*



workorfish said:


> Before I saw anyone mention Bamboo Hut. Ok, I didn't go through all 265 previous ones. That was the hot place to go in '75-'76 when we were at Pearland High. See, they didn't check ID's very well and we could get in 9 times out of 10 and mingle with "older hot chicks". We also had the "who could get back to Pearland the fastest" thing going on. It's a miracle none of us are pushing daisies from that - running 130+ all the way from the causeway to Pearland city limits.
> 
> On an obscure note, has anyone ever noticed that old diesel engine sitting in the lagoon just west of the end of the seawall, south of the blacktop? The lagoon is almost surrounded by condos now (can't recall their name). Anyway, that engine has been sitting there since at least the '60's because I remember seeing it when Dad and I would go to San Luis Pass to wade fish before the toll bridge was built. Anyone else know what I'm talking about or know the history of that engine?


I watched that dredge rust away almost to its end. When it was up-standing, it looked like a crane. I think the adjacent "Henderson's Hole" and the large "lake" at the north west end of the seawall were a part of the seawall's extension in the 1950's. Some think that Henderson's hole (on the beach side of Woody's biker bar) will eventually divide the island from the gulf to the bayou. It can be vicious, today.


----------



## Utah Carl

maco said:


> :help::help:man,so much history,so i know the 2cool braintrust can help me on this one.reading all these coool stories& then i thought maybe someone here can tell me something about my name.my dad's name was maco also(thanks,no bicycle plate for me,lol)but my mom told me he was named after an alleged mob lawyer in galveston back in the day when it was wide open,maco stewart,thats what i've always been told .figured well,stewart beach,etc ,i dont know but man,i've always wondered:cheers::texasflag


There's a Maco street in Galveston off of 57th, near the seawall. Google "Maco Galveston". There's a lot of info there.


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> i see that old engine every day. what was the club by the bamboo hut? maybe im just think about something that was not there, but seem to remember 2 clubs right there. the bamboo huts patio deck fell one time, remember that? a few people were hurt. one of my buddys was on it when it fell and broke a wrist, had to have a ton of work done on it, took along time to heal. FLASHBACKS at its best,thanks.


Before the greedy developers and city closed off beach traffic on East Beach, there was the Parachute Club, next to Stewart Beach. Beer was $1.00 to anyone with $1.00. The roof was literally a parachute. My friend and I climbed on a wall to watch one of the Splash Day Riots. I took 8mm shots. The restroom at the Parachute Club was, you walk back to the side of the building and do it. That sand was wet!


----------



## yer_corks_under

bubbas kenner said:


> The 2 story apartment between the causeway and rr tressle on the Galv side I was freinds with a tenant there and we caught huge trout under the apt.Was going to move in there but no thanks to Alicia august 1983 it went by by.


That was the old Della's Bait Camp. I think Rickey and Theresa Black were the last to lease it.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Utah Carl said:


> I watched that dredge rust away almost to its end. When it was up-standing, it looked like a crane. I think the adjacent "Henderson's Hole" and the large "lake" at the north west end of the seawall were a part of the seawall's extension in the 1950's. Some think that Henderson's hole (on the beach side of Woody's biker bar) will eventually divide the island from the gulf to the bayou. It can be vicious, today.


The old crane belonged to the Mabe family. Bobby Mabe's dad.


----------



## iridered2003

yer_corks_under said:


> That was the old Della's Bait Camp. I think Rickey and Theresa Black were the last to lease it.


i think your right about the blacks. didn't they have a junk yard there?


----------



## Utah Carl

*Della's*



yer_corks_under said:


> That was the old Della's Bait Camp. I think Rickey and Theresa Black were the last to lease it.


I remember Della's (went to school with Ricky Black, nice guy from my standpoint). I thought the issue was if Della's was squatting or not. Could be wrong.


----------



## maco

thanks for the info utah carl


----------



## johnmyjohn

Something I'll share is from the mid 60's. I was working with my stepfather at the Commodor hotel when it was being built (I think it was that one). I was pretty young, it was during the summer and my job was cleaning up trash the workers threw around. After a few weeks the supt. decided they didn't need me so I asked stepfather if I could tag alone and go fishing while he worked. He said he would give it a shot so I would go to the 7-eleven next door and buy a box of frozen shrimp and walk across the road to the groin. I had my cane pole, some water, a small lunch sack with a few hooks, wieghts, line and fish from daylight till noon. I'ld bring my catch of sandtrout, croakers, angel fish with me and put them in an ice chest, eat my sandwich and drink a coke. I would then fill my family sized coke bottle with water and go back across to the groin and start fishing again. I'ld save a few sandtrout and croakers for bait because that small box of shrimp a day was it. That Barlow pocket knife got a workout. After he finished work he'ld drive to the seawall and honk when it was time to go home. When I got home I'ld clean the fish and eat and get ready for the next day. He didn't think I'ld last two days much less the full week. A good cane pole, fish biting, the sun beating down on me, the small seabreeze in my face all day and my youth. It didn't get any better. 

Looks like you started something here Jim.


----------



## Utah Carl

That's a real good memory!

Commodore built and owned by Druss Family. Gary Druss and Paulie Gaido went through high school (BHS) together when you were probably around all of our ages. Paulie's father owned Gaido's (which began 100 years ago at what is today, Murdock's), and Gary's father built the Commodore. Gaido's bought that convenience store you mentioned across from the Commodore, tore it down and turned the property into access to their motel. Gaido's also bought a portion of the Lovenberg Jr. High school site (39th &U), where Paulie also went to school, and across from Howard Robbin's (Pleasure Pier, 61st St and 90th St. Piers) amusement park and putt-putt golf course. They still own some or all of it and use a portion of it as a warehouse. 

There's a faded marker implanted in the south seawall sidewalk at 39th commemorating a ship that sunk nearby many years ago. 

Paulie was instrumental in a last-minute saving of the Elissa from a salvage yard in Greece back in the '80's. His family restored St. Joseph's Church at around the same time. His sweet mother lived in an apartment at Gaido's and fell to her death one morning while feeding the seagulls. 

Those rock groins used to be thin structures of wood and metal, supposedly to allow the flow of sand up and down the beachfront. It seemed like people were always walking out on them to fish and ending up falling off into the drink. The county decided to cover them with granite and make them into fishing piers. I think the county judge was Theodore R. Robinson (extended the seawall westward from 61st). His son, Teddy (RIP, Viet Nam-wounded), and I fished the Pleasure Pier and the rocks at Fr. Crockett. Some say those granite piers sped up the erosion of the seawall beaches. Next year you might want to return to the beach around the Commodore on July 4th and watch the fireworks. It's really crowded. We park behind Gaido's for a fast get-away down Ave. S. It's really a great family event (Gaido's has a mobile food unit in front of their restaurant). Bring a few cushions and sit on your old pier!


----------



## yer_corks_under

The other club on the beach was the Grass Menagerie, was owned by Doug McLeod former State Rep, Mayor and Councilman.


----------



## therealbigman

I don't think I've read a single post that mentions 
The Harbor West Disco

It was on the inbound I45 feeder rd, at I believe 71st, I remember a shooting happening their when I was a kid. Anyone recall this.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Sonny Milos owned the Bambo Hut, then had the Harbor West. He was the one that got shot.


----------



## CHARLIE

Again, any of yall remember that big red building northbound towards Houston I think it was about the T. C. wye. I think it was a dancehall or something like that. I never stopped but was always curious about the place.

Charlie


----------



## Utah Carl

CHARLIE said:


> Again, any of yall remember that big red building northbound towards Houston I think it was about the T. C. wye. I think it was a dancehall or something like that. I never stopped but was always curious about the place.
> 
> Charlie


That might be the red open metal building that was a large beer place. It was close to Kelly's Restaurant on the same side, outgoing I-45. Don't recall the name. Passed by there this weekend and think it was closed and being made into something else. There was an auto paint shop in the same area (Leo's?); it's closed, too (probably from Ike flooding).


----------



## yer_corks_under

CHARLIE said:


> Again, any of yall remember that big red building northbound towards Houston I think it was about the T. C. wye. I think it was a dancehall or something like that. I never stopped but was always curious about the place.
> 
> Charlie


The Red Barn


----------



## Sow Trout

I was in the Bamboo Hut or the Grass Menagerie dancing with a ladie who's last name was McLeod. I asked her if she was Doug's sister. She said no that she had been married to his father who, I think, had been a judge in Galveston.


yer_corks_under said:


> The other club on the beach was the Grass Menagerie, was owned by Doug McLeod former State Rep, Mayor and Councilman.


----------



## Sow Trout

I can't post about most of my Galveston experiences from the late 50's and early 60's.


----------



## iridered2003

Sow Trout said:


> I can't post about most of my Galveston experiences from the late 50's and early 60's.


what you got to hide? were all men her and a few ladies


----------



## CHARLIE

Regarding the red place (red barn) I didnt think it was that far north (close to Kelleys) but it could have been. I thought it was about the wye but that was a long time ago.. Figured it was a beer joint, dance hall or something like that.

Also was there an eating place on the Galveston side between the RR bridge and Causeway ? I seem to recall that in 1954 our High School baseball team (Reagan) came to Galveston and played a baseball game. Seems we ate there but not sure.

Charlie


----------



## Troutman123

*Here one for you*

Any of you guys remember the trailer houses on the right on the mainland side of the causeway?????? Me and some of my buds snuck over there plenty of nights and left some $$ with those sweet ladies of the night


----------



## workorfish

*Filling the Voids*

Thanks iridered2003, yer corks under, Utah Carl and others for chipping in on the history and good times. Enjoying the read.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

yer_corks_under said:


> Sonny Milos owned the Bambo Hut, then had the Harbor West. He was the one that got shot.


Sonny and another young man got shot that night. I wont go into the history and dredge it all up again but somebody should have gone to prison behind that night. Nobody did.

Galveston insider politics at its very worst


----------



## Melon

Anyone remember the old floating ski ramp in Offiats Bayou? My neighbor about broke his neck trying to jump that thing before he finally made.lol


----------



## iridered2003

Melon said:


> Anyone remember the old floating ski ramp in Offiats Bayou? My neighbor about broke his neck trying to jump that thing before he finally made.lol


yea, but never got a chance to hit it. not saying i would have. i was a young buck at that time. there was also a place on the other side of 61st that rented jet skis and things, a floating dock/cabin. what was the name of that place?


----------



## Melon

iridered2003 said:


> yea, but never got a chance to hit it. not saying i would have. i was a young buck at that time. there was also a place on the other side of 61st that rented jet skis and things, a floating dock/cabin. what was the name of that place?


I don't remember the name. But I remember the rental place.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

iridered2003 said:


> yea, but never got a chance to hit it. not saying i would have. i was a young buck at that time. there was also a place on the other side of 61st that rented jet skis and things, a floating dock/cabin. what was the name of that place?


It was called T Marina and was owned buy a guy named Terry Moore.

I remember the ski ramp well. I went over it 50 times or so. On the 50th attempt I actually survived the landing and I quit my ski jumping career. Some of the falls I took on that thing would kill me today


----------



## therealbigman

So did any of you remember Wix Ski School, right their on Offats, Ruthie Wix was a bad arse skier.


----------



## RKJ

*Sugar Shack*

Anybody remember the Sugar Shank on the east end by the jetties?


----------



## McIII

*Della's*



CHARLIE said:


> Regarding the red place (red barn) I didnt think it was that far north (close to Kelleys) but it could have been. I thought it was about the wye but that was a long time ago.. Figured it was a beer joint, dance hall or something like that.
> 
> Also was there an eating place on the Galveston side between the RR bridge and Causeway ? I seem to recall that in 1954 our High School baseball team (Reagan) came to Galveston and played a baseball game. Seems we ate there but not sure.
> 
> Charlie


I think the name might have been Della's or something like that ( the place between the rr bridge and the causeway)


----------



## Haute Pursuit

therealbigman said:


> So did any of you remember Wix Ski School, right their on Offats, Ruthie Wix was a bad arse skier.


Ruthie wasn't hard on the eyes either. She used to work at US National Bank.


----------



## iridered2003

Haute Pursuit said:


> Ruthie wasn't hard on the eyes either. She used to work at US National Bank.


she still runs around in a ski boat all the time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

iridered2003 said:


> she still runs around in a ski boat all the time.


She was a hoot to hang out with. LOL


----------



## iridered2003

Haute Pursuit said:


> She was a hoot to hang out with. LOL


yea, i bet. she needs to learn to have a little more respect for people fishing from piers in the bayou


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Buy the bayou...LOL


----------



## iridered2003

i already own half of it. they wont sell me the rest. said i would close it to all fishermen.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

iridered2003 said:


> i already own half of it. they wont sell me the rest. said i would close it to all fishermen.


LOL... I hear ya!


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> i already own half of it. they wont sell me the rest. said i would close it to all fishermen.


Some guy already owns English Bayou, the other side of Offatts along 61st St.


----------



## Troutman123

*How about*

The Hollywood Club burned down late 50's ti was corner of 61st & S NW corner no telling how many slot machines the Maceos had stored in there it was huge


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> Some guy already owns English Bayou, the other side of Offatts along 61st St.


lampsen or something like that. he owns a big part of it from what i understand.


----------



## Bandman

The Hollywood Club was surrounded by a very high cyclone fence and a row of huge, very thick oleander bushes. You could not see through them. One evening 2 of my friends decided they wanted to see inside. They had climbed about half way up the fence when shots were fired in their direction, and they beat a hasty retreat (ran like he**). The next day when they told us this tale we were skeptical, but that night it burned down. Completely engulfed by the time the GFD got there, and nothing could be saved. We decided curiosity really could kill the cat.


----------



## therealbigman

iridered2003 said:


> i already own half of it. they wont sell me the rest. said i would close it to all fishermen.


So your the one trying to buy up the rest of it.


----------



## iridered2003

therealbigman said:


> So your the one trying to buy up the rest of it.


you know me.


----------



## yer_corks_under

English Bayou was man made years ago when the subdivision to the East was developed by a man named Robinson. Lamson Nguyen bought the Northwest corner of the bayou including a lot of underwater land. Army Corps of Engineers gave him a permit to a grass project only so many feet out. This has been draging on for a long time, like a lot of other projects I have seen him do. That spot was real good for specks.

By the way you could see the flames from 39th & Q when the Hollywood Club burned.


----------



## iridered2003

yer_corks_under said:


> English Bayou was man made years ago when the subdivision to the East was developed by a man named Robinson. Lamson Nguyen bought the Northwest corner of the bayou including a lot of underwater land. Army Corps of Engineers gave him a permit to a grass project only so many feet out. This has been draging on for a long time, like a lot of other projects I have seen him do. That spot was real good for specks.
> 
> By the way you could see the flames from 39th & Q when the Hollywood Club burned.


did you live in the area of 39th and ave q? i grew up on 37th and q. next to crockett school, 2nd house to the east of it on Q. moved out of that area in 1971 or 72, been to long.


----------



## yer_corks_under

I think I went to school with your brother Allen.


----------



## yer_corks_under

How about the old Manuels Cafe on 61st and Webers Root Beer drive inn.


----------



## iridered2003

yer_corks_under said:


> I think I went to school with your brother Allen.


WOW! what a trip. thats it. have not seen him since 1981


----------



## therealbigman

iridered2003 said:


> did you live in the area of 39th and ave q? i grew up on 37th and q. next to crockett school, 2nd house to the east of it on Q. moved out of that area in 1971 or 72, been to long.


39th in Q, hmmm, 39th in Q, I remember Buccaneer Transmissions, They had a bad arse Funny Car they would run down the street and the seawall, I believe his name was Bobby Hodges and his Partner was Bob Carpenter, the future ownwer of Trans - King.


----------



## Utah Carl

Manuel Corella. I stopped eating there when I saw a waiter pick up bread off the floor near an empty table and put it in a fresh bread basket. He had his "famous wine margaritas" (YUCK!). His purple house was near the Galvez and visible from the seawall.

His wife was a childhood friend of BOI, Katherine Helmond (Soap, Who's the Boss, Coach, Everybody Loves Raymond). Miss Helmond and her husband occasionally returned to Galveston. They saw Hello Dolly! starring Marilyn Maye (who bought a condo at the Breakers) at the old outdoor theater out by the Country Club.

The Hollywood, after closed, was overseen by the late Sam Maceo. His grandson, the late Sammie Maceo, stayed with Mr. Maceo during the summers as a child. Mr. Maceo bought Sammie a pony and it was kept at the old Hollywood (Mr. Maceo drove Sammie and I over there one time, but my brain is too old to remember anything about it other than a fence and a bunch of bushes.)

In the years following the fire, every once in a while, you'd read an article in the former Galveston Daily News about garages and storage areas burning to the ground with the remnants of slot machines inside.


----------



## therealbigman

Utah Carl said:


> Manuel Corella. I stopped eating there when I saw a waiter pick up bread off the floor near an empty table and put it in a fresh bread basket. He had his "famous wine margaritas" (YUCK!). His purple house was near the Galvez and visible from the seawall.
> 
> .


I think he was talking about Manuels Seafood, close to the Seawall, Not Corella's Corral.


----------



## Utah Carl

Manuel Corella owned Manuel's on 61st near the seawall, around where McDonald's is today. He may have owned Corella's Corral, too.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> How about the old Manuels Cafe on 61st and Webers Root Beer drive inn.


Where was that Manuels?

There was a small local convenience store by Webers. After all the beer they sold us as kids, I don't have the courtesy of remembering their name. When the widening of 61st closed them, we had to take our business to Lukes on 83rd & Stewart.

Anyone remember Vinto's Liquor Store, north of public school stadium?


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> Where was that Manuels?
> 
> There was a small local convenience store by Webers. After all the beer they sold us as kids, I don't have the courtesy of remembering their name. When the widening of 61st closed them, we had to take our business to Lukes on 83rd & Stewart.
> 
> Anyone remember Vinto's Liquor Store, north of public school stadium?


the sad part is, is theres no more LUKES. old ar is a hell of a guy


----------



## therealbigman

iridered2003 said:


> the sad part is, is theres no more LUKES. old ar is a hell of a guy


They have reopened, saw that the other day.


----------



## Utah Carl

therealbigman said:


> They have reopened, saw that the other day.


What happened was bad. First, they (A.R. Lucas) left two young female cashiers alone at opening-time one morning a few years ago. A couple of scums came in to rob the store just as a man was leaving the store on his way to work. They shot and killed him, terrified the cashiers, robbed the store and literally got away with the cash and murder.

Then the store was gutted by Ike's surge. A.R Lucas was trying to clean up the place. He caught some sort of flesh-eating virus and lost a leg. They sold the property. It's re-opened under new ownership.


----------



## iridered2003

therealbigman said:


> They have reopened, saw that the other day.


but, is it lukes or someone else?


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> but, is it lukes or someone else?


The Lucas family sold the property to someone else (Randy Barr, Eddie's brother, was the Lucas agent).

The mother, Dorothy Snow Lucas, lives a few blocks away on the the seawall. I think Willis lives up the road around Clear Lake or Friendswood or some place like that. (Mrs. Lucas' father used to be a projectionist at a movie theater in Galveston in the early 1900's.)


----------



## yer_corks_under

I don't think Correla ever had Manuel's. Around that time he had Take a Taco on 42nd and S. Manuel's was sold to a Greek family but I can't remember was it was called.


----------



## McIII

*Maunels*

Wasn't the Manuels on 61st street just before you went up on the Seawall? Say around where the Long John Silvers and Burger King are now??????


----------



## yer_corks_under

McIII said:


> Wasn't the Manuels on 61st street just before you went up on the Seawall? Say around where the Long John Silvers and Burger King are now??????


Yes


----------



## iridered2003

McIII said:


> Wasn't the Manuels on 61st street just before you went up on the Seawall? Say around where the Long John Silvers and Burger King are now??????


aint no BK or LJS there no moo


----------



## Utah Carl

McIII said:


> Wasn't the Manuels on 61st street just before you went up on the Seawall? Say around where the Long John Silvers and Burger King are now??????


With those menus, as Sgt. Preston of the Yukon used to say to King, his mighty husky, "This case is closed."

I do remember Take-a-Taco over on S. Got my first haircut in a little building near what later became Buddy Kirk's. Took a former girlfriend to watch Tiny Tim at Buddy Kirk's. There were 2 shows. We saw the first, stayed for the second (that's why she is a former girlfriend). We were the only people in the joint. He played his show. One of the saddest memories.

Down the street at 4327 S was Phillips' Garage. My father always took his car to Phillips'. Mr. Phillips wore overalls. I think he also wore a tie. I can still smell the sweet oily smell of his garage. He had a small gas station across the street and he lived next door to the gas station. Years later, long after he died I met one of his grand daughters. She verified he was as nice as I remembered. They don't make many like that anymore.

Around 44th and S there was a toy store. Then, it became a pet shop. Then, it became a butcher shop, operated by some guy by the name of Lape, who later became the butcher for Luke's at 83rd & Stewart.

Across the street was C.P. Evans Grocery Store. I went in there with my father one time. There was a toy I really wanted. He said I couldn't have it. And then he looked down at me and said under his breath, "You'd better not start crying and embarrass me!" I guess he felt guilty because he eventually came home with the toy. (C.P. Evans, Jr. "C-per" recently died. He's younger than me. Yikes!)


----------



## Utah Carl

I forgot to mention that the former Phillips' Garage is now owned by Juan Trevino, formerly of Gillespie Lincoln Mercury. An honest, reliable guy.

(My wife says Manuel's was located close to where Ritz Car Wash is.)


----------



## yer_corks_under

No, that was the Old Webers Root Beer that Manuel Corella bought and named it Corella's Coral. The the old Take a Taco became the Village Italian if I'm remembering right.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

You guys remember Pauls Sandwich Shop on Stewart Road? Wondering if it is still there?


----------



## grandpa cracker

Stuck a Buck 110 in my left forearm while cutting brand new jeans to make shorts.
It was all good until I pulled it out. Hit an artery and blood was spurting out like
a geyser. This happened at Galveston , that`s my memory from the isle.


----------



## Bandman

Paul Wischer's barbershop was in a small white building on Ave. S between Busy Bee Cleaners and the shopping center built by Maurice Shapiro. The Wischers house was behind the shop. He was my barber. His wife worked for many years at George's Imports and Liquors on 43rd and S, which later became The Flying Tiger. The original Garden Shop/Seaside Nursery (the Creaghs and the Curtis's) was in the same building.

In the Busy Bee building on 42nd & S was The Metropole Club, owned by Dorothy Graham, which was a favorite hangout of Police Chief Willie Burns. After she died it became Buddy Kirk's. He had a dance band that played at The Balinese Room one summer. After a stint in Chicago he folded the band and returned to Galveston and opened his club. I'm glad I didn't know Tiny Tim ever played there.

I think the garage on 44th & S was next to Plummer Termite control. C.P. Evans was built in the early 50s and closed several small groceries in the neighborhood. Bulba's on 45th survived. Harry Kirkpatrick was the Evans manager for many years, and a very good fisherman.

Bandman


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> You guys remember Pauls Sandwich Shop on Stewart Road? Wondering if it is still there?


That was Paul Ozymy. He began in the 1960's with the ice house on 35th & O (would never sell us beer). Expanded it to University Blvd., the beach, etc.. Nice guy. Still here, I think.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> Paul Wischer's barbershop was in a small white building on Ave. S between Busy Bee Cleaners and the shopping center built by Maurice Shapiro. The Wischers house was behind the shop. He was my barber. His wife worked for many years at George's Imports and Liquors on 43rd and S, which later became The Flying Tiger. The original Garden Shop/Seaside Nursery (the Creaghs and the Curtis's) was in the same building.
> 
> In the Busy Bee building on 42nd & S was The Metropole Club, owned by Dorothy Graham, which was a favorite hangout of Police Chief Willie Burns. After she died it became Buddy Kirk's. He had a dance band that played at The Balinese Room one summer. After a stint in Chicago he folded the band and returned to Galveston and opened his club. I'm glad I didn't know Tiny Tim ever played there.
> 
> I think the garage on 44th & S was next to Plummer Termite control. C.P. Evans was built in the early 50s and closed several small groceries in the neighborhood. Bulba's on 45th survived. Harry Kirkpatrick was the Evans manager for many years, and a very good fisherman.
> 
> Bandman


The chief of police also hung out at Crow's Nest, an illegal bar. The property became Hill's (grease-pit) and is now where Joe's Crabshack is.


----------



## therealbigman

Utah Carl said:


> That was Paul Ozymy. He began in the 1960's with the ice house on 35th & O (would never sell us beer). Expanded it to University Blvd., the beach, etc.. Nice guy. Still here, I think.


Yep, I believe he has a lawn service now.


----------



## Utah Carl

therealbigman said:


> Yep, I believe he has a lawn service now.


Paul Jr. had an excellent lawn service. Then he worked for Zapp Realty. Whereabouts unknown.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> Paul Wischer's barbershop was in a small white building on Ave. S between Busy Bee Cleaners and the shopping center built by Maurice Shapiro. The Wischers house was behind the shop. He was my barber. His wife worked for many years at George's Imports and Liquors on 43rd and S, which later became The Flying Tiger. The original Garden Shop/Seaside Nursery (the Creaghs and the Curtis's) was in the same building.
> 
> In the Busy Bee building on 42nd & S was The Metropole Club, owned by Dorothy Graham, which was a favorite hangout of Police Chief Willie Burns. After she died it became Buddy Kirk's. He had a dance band that played at The Balinese Room one summer. After a stint in Chicago he folded the band and returned to Galveston and opened his club. I'm glad I didn't know Tiny Tim ever played there.
> 
> I think the garage on 44th & S was next to Plummer Termite control. C.P. Evans was built in the early 50s and closed several small groceries in the neighborhood. Bulba's on 45th survived. Harry Kirkpatrick was the Evans manager for many years, and a very good fisherman.
> 
> Bandman


Mr. Canary (sp) was a C.P. Evans buyer. When Richard Bovio (band leader) suddenly died, his children were sent to Mr. Canary's house on Woodrow before the funeral. His son's name was Barry, I think. Sonny Martini' s kid, not one to venture out of his gated mansion and play with neighborhood kids, drove his little gas-powered car down the street to Canary. It was extremely impressive, but (we didn't know what "sick" was in those days) strange. It made the Bovio kids happy, so there it is.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Ave. S*

Speaking of Ave. S, I forgot to mention that in that old strip center on the south side, near the late Buddy Kirk's former place, there was a popular illegal bingo parlor in the 1970's. They served free sandwiches.

Over in the 4500 block of S, there used to be a carpet store, Galloway's. There was an apartment upstairs. In the 1960's Mr. Galloway leased it to Ball High School's former head coach, Coach Churchill. Churchill's daughter was named Cammie Sue (a real looker, but her father caught her in a car parked down on S. Road with several members of his team!). His wife, an outstanding teacher, taught history at Lovenberg (Pop Smart was the principal.). Mr. Smart's main punishment was making you walk around the flag pole after school. But the male teachers' punishment was to take you out in the hall and whack the hell out of your rear end with a wooden paddle with holes in it. Just the sound of that echoing up and down the halls brought order and obedience to the school.

The metal teacher had a neat popping system: he said everyone knew that they were going to mess up and be popped. So he let you get your pops in advance, on credit. At the end of the year, if you had a credit balance, you could pop him (what no one knew was that he had a piece of car tire in his pants, covering his butt!).

Anyway, the carpet store became Cagnola's Trophy Shop.
It's still a trophy shop, but I don't know if Cagnola owns it.


----------



## yer_corks_under

It's not Cagnola it is Joe Capadona. The old Take a Taco became The Vinice Italian.
Man, Fords Bar on 20th used to have the best Shrimp PoorBoy. Sonny's Place is a Galveston institution.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Picture Shows*

What do you remember?

The Martini (Sonny, who supposedly also owned the Booker T. Washington), standing today as a "screw-you" to Galvestonians, the State (Grand Opera House), the Showboat (where you could get an under-the-counter whiskey), the Broadway...


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> Speaking of Ave. S, I forgot to mention that in that old strip center on the south side, near the late Buddy Kirk's former place, there was a popular illegal bingo parlor in the 1970's. They served free sandwiches.
> 
> Over in the 4500 block of S, there used to be a carpet store, Galloway's. There was an apartment upstairs. In the 1960's Mr. Galloway leased it to Ball High School's former head coach, Coach Churchill. Churchill's daughter was named Cammie Sue (a real looker, but her father caught her in a car parked down on S. Road with several members of his team!). His wife, an outstanding teacher, taught history at Lovenberg (Pop Smart was the principal.). Mr. Smart's main punishment was making you walk around the flag pole after school. But the male teachers' punishment was to take you out in the hall and whack the hell out of your rear end with a wooden paddle with holes in it. Just the sound of that echoing up and down the halls brought order and obedience to the school.
> 
> The metal teacher had a neat popping system: he said everyone knew that they were going to mess up and be popped. So he let you get your pops in advance, on credit. At the end of the year, if you had a credit balance, you could pop him (what no one knew was that he had a piece of car tire in his pants, covering his butt!).
> 
> Anyway, the carpet store became Cagnola's Trophy Shop.
> It's still a trophy shop, but I don't know if Cagnola owns it.


there also use to be a drug store across the street from BK, that would be 42nd and ave S. cant remember the name, but use to eat lunch there alot while in ball high. the old guys name was joe and there was one more old man that lived upstairs. cant remember his name. flashbacks at there best. thanks to everyone who has replied,IRR


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> there also use to be a drug store across the street from BK, that would be 42nd and ave S. cant remember the name, but use to eat lunch there alot while in ball high. the old guys name was joe and there was one more old man that lived upstairs. cant remember his name. flashbacks at there best. thanks to everyone who has replied,IRR


There was a drug store nearby that location. J.C. Moranto was an English teacher at BHS. He filmed BHS football games. Two and two.


----------



## Bandman

42nd & S- A&M Pharmacy - Joe Nussenblatt, his wife Sophie was a Crockett teacher and Wiess librarian for many years. His brother Sam had an optometry shop next to the Martini Theatre. Great people, all of them.

There was Isle theatre downtown, I think somewhere near the old newspaper building, and the Carver just west of 25th Street. The Starlight was on the end of the Pleasure Pier for a while, and The Oleander Drive-in on Broadway where the Ford dealer is now. Sure hated when that closed.


----------



## iridered2003

Bandman said:


> 42nd & S- A&M Pharmacy - Joe Nussenblatt, his wife Sophie was a Crockett teacher and Wiess librarian for many years. His brother Sam had an optometry shop next to the Martini Theatre. Great people, all of them.
> 
> There was Isle theatre downtown, I think somewhere near the old newspaper building, and the Carver just west of 25th Street. The Starlight was on the end of the Pleasure Pier for a while, and The Oleander Drive-in on Broadway where the Ford dealer is now. Sure hated when that closed.


thats it,thanks. very nice guy. if i didnt have any money, i still got to eat. he always took care of everyone.


----------



## therealbigman

Utah Carl said:


> There was a drug store nearby that location. J.C. Moranto was an English teacher at BHS. He filmed BHS football games. Two and two.


Speaking of drug stores, I remember Joe's pharmacy on 45th and about P to Q , somewhere in that area, I remember as a kid my Mom talking about the day he was robbed and shot dead, also the 1 where CVS is now, I'm thinking Carubi's was the name, remember getting Ice cream floats their, and next door to it was where I got my first haircut, I remember the barber stroking that leather strap with a straightedge and thinking ***. Don't remember the name though.


----------



## rideorfish

*Memories...*

I worked at the Burger Chef on 12th & Seawall around the late 60's,and rented motorbikes for a cop knicknamed "Tweety" around 10th & seawall.Raced a 65 mustang,and a bunch of hondas & suzukis at "Cherry Hill".Rode dirt bikes all over Ft.Crocket,and all the beaches.Anyone remember Pistones barber shop on 21st? Or the Chowline,on 23rd[I think]. What about Christy's Beachcomber,and the pool at the Jack Tar? The "Old Galveston Club" was the one behind the Interurban Queen. There was an old honky-tonk on 12th & L called the 12th St.Inn,Great fun there. Sam and Jonnie Wix were a blast for years and a fixture in Offats. Great memories!!!:cheers:


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> 42nd & S- A&M Pharmacy - Joe Nussenblatt, his wife Sophie was a Crockett teacher and Wiess librarian for many years. His brother Sam had an optometry shop next to the Martini Theatre. Great people, all of them.
> 
> There was Isle theatre downtown, I think somewhere near the old newspaper building, and the Carver just west of 25th Street. The Starlight was on the end of the Pleasure Pier for a while, and The Oleander Drive-in on Broadway where the Ford dealer is now. Sure hated when that closed.


I've been trying to remember the name of the Oleander Drive-in. That was a big deal back in those days. We also went to the Starlight. The nearby seal cage was an odd oddity (my first memory was of one of those seals sitting on the top of my crib...my parents let me sleep the rest of the night with them). When Howard Robbins moved to Galveston ('57) to be the new general manager of the Pleasure Pier, he replaced the Starlight with more-or-less a 3-ring circus, including a high-diving act with divers imported from south of the boarder. They continued to have Easter services out there for a few years. Christie Mitchell never failed to write about the sun rising and the porpoises jumping in the air (his office - Greater Galveston Beach Association - was located at the front of the pier, later replaced by Howard Robbins' wife's hat shop).

Was always in awe of the huge curtain at the Municipal Auditorium. I think it had a pirate theme. Wonder where that curtain is today?

Wonder if Fertitta is still planning on closing the Pleasure Pier t-head. What a community tragedy that would be.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Pistone and Bros, Sam was my godfather. My great grandfather owned the Queen and one other theather on West Market, closed at 11pm then the burlesque shows would start.


----------



## Utah Carl

rideorfish said:


> I worked at the Burger Chef on 12th & Seawall around the late 60's,and rented motorbikes for a cop knicknamed "Tweety" around 10th & seawall.Raced a 65 mustang,and a bunch of hondas & suzukis at "Cherry Hill".Rode dirt bikes all over Ft.Crocket,and all the beaches.Anyone remember Pistones barber shop on 21st? Or the Chowline,on 23rd[I think]. What about Christy's Beachcomber,and the pool at the Jack Tar? The "Old Galveston Club" was the one behind the Interurban Queen. There was an old honky-tonk on 12th & L called the 12th St.Inn,Great fun there. Sam and Jonnie Wix were a blast for years and a fixture in Offats. Great memories!!!:cheers:


The cop named "Tweety" was GPD detective, Richard Sedgwick. I think he had to close when motorcycle licenses were required for the scooters.

Pistones' is long gone, but that was a real man's barber shop, with shoe shining, shaving, and a lot of local talk. There used to be a cigar/magazine, tip-book, etc. stand across the corner in the Marine Building (and another one a block to the south, where the buses arrived and departed...I can still smell the cigars and taste the NuGrape Soda while waiting to catch the "West End", usually with a treasure of a human being, Willie Meadows, as driver).

Christie's had a great lunch buffet (and view). For several summers, he had some guy who allegedly was "buried alive" in the sand, for weeks. You could see him through a little window. And Christie had that pathetic lonely porpoise in a little tank by the restaurant.

Christie died, the tireless manager (can't remember name) sued billionaire, George Mitchell, because when Christie's closed, the manager was given his walking papers and nothing more.

Christie's eventually was sold and became Brodie's, a really neat place with cold beer and a deck. It's gone with the wind (Ike). It's all just a vacant lot.

(The putt-putt golf course across the road was leased to a gentleman who also had the ride concessions on the Pleasure Pier for a few years. He got drunk one night and went over and chopped the heads off all of the putt-putt characters. Route 66 filmed there.)


----------



## Utah Carl

therealbigman said:


> Speaking of drug stores, I remember Joe's pharmacy on 45th and about P to Q , somewhere in that area, I remember as a kid my Mom talking about the day he was robbed and shot dead, also the 1 where CVS is now, I'm thinking Carubi's was the name, remember getting Ice cream floats their, and next door to it was where I got my first haircut, I remember the barber stroking that leather strap with a straightedge and thinking ***. Don't remember the name though.


Another neat place on 45th in that area was the Star Dairy (they actually also had a dairy beyond the city limits). You walk in and there are two soda counters, one on the left and one on the right. Their ice cream, etc. was fresh from their dairy, down-the-island. And between the counters was a juke box with a sound you couldn't get on your little 45-rpm record player. There was this strange new guy, I think his name was something like Elvis Presley, whose new 45's made that juke rock before kids knew how to rock.

My father used to stop by the Star Dairy to get hand-packed lime ice cream (and to prove to us that there is a heaven).


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> I've been trying to remember the name of the Oleander Drive-in. That was a big deal back in those days. We also went to the Starlight. The nearby seal cage was an odd oddity (my first memory was of one of those seals sitting on the top of my crib...my parents let me sleep the rest of the night with them). When Howard Robbins moved to Galveston ('57) to be the new general manager of the Pleasure Pier, he replaced the Starlight with more-or-less a 3-ring circus, including a high-diving act with divers imported from south of the boarder. They continued to have Easter services out there for a few years. Christie Mitchell never failed to write about the sun rising and the porpoises jumping in the air (his office - Greater Galveston Beach Association - was located at the front of the pier, later replaced by Howard Robbins' wife's hat shop).
> 
> Was always in awe of the huge curtain at the Municipal Auditorium. I think it had a pirate theme. Wonder where that curtain is today?
> 
> Wonder if Fertitta is still planning on closing the Pleasure Pier t-head. What a community tragedy that would be.


UC, you have a ton of memorys. do you remember a diver or something happen on the flagship back in about 1970 or there abouts on a 4th of july weekend were someone was hurt or killed? seem to remember someone got killed when something blew up ? not sure as i was a little kid. again, thanks for all the flashbacks,IRR


----------



## yer_corks_under

therealbigman said:


> Speaking of drug stores, I remember Joe's pharmacy on 45th and about P to Q , somewhere in that area, I remember as a kid my Mom talking about the day he was robbed and shot dead, also the 1 where CVS is now, I'm thinking Carubi's was the name, remember getting Ice cream floats their, and next door to it was where I got my first haircut, I remember the barber stroking that leather strap with a straightedge and thinking ***. Don't remember the name though.


That was on the corner of 45th and P 1/2 Joey Sanchez was murdered.
There was a pharmacy when I was a kid next to Bob Lyons Station Postoffice on 45th Q-P1/2 a black guy with long wavey hair delivered meds for them driving a red Mustang convertable.


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> UC, you have a ton of memorys. do you remember a diver or something happen on the flagship back in about 1970 or there abouts on a 4th of july weekend were someone was hurt or killed? seem to remember someone got killed when something blew up ? not sure as i was a little kid. again, thanks for all the flashbacks,IRR


Don't remember that, but there is a flickering. My wife's father (former Pleasure Pier manager), built the 61st & 90th St. piers and managed the Flagship t-head in the early '70's. She doesn't remember, but I think I remember something like that.

More recently, two people went missing. GPD's John Bertolino drove out to the end of the Flagship and noticed the fence was ruptured. Sure enough, the car with two people went through the fence and submerged.

Bertolino is another old Galveston name. Wife says his grandfather was a lifeguard.


----------



## portalto

Utah Carl said:


> Don't remember that, but there is a flickering. My wife's father (former Pleasure Pier manager), built the 61st & 80th St. piers and managed the Flagship t-head in the early '70's. She doesn't remember, but I think I remember something like that.
> 
> *More recently, two people went missing. GPD's John Bertolino drove out to the end of the Flagship and noticed the fence was ruptured. Sure enough, the car with two people went through the fence and submerged.*
> 
> Bertolino is another old Galveston name. Wife says his grandfather was a lifeguard.


Dorey Fabain was found in that car after missing for 2 weeks. I knew her and her mother & brother.


----------



## Utah Carl

Her father worked at A&M Galveston. I wonder if Chris Fabian was a relative.


----------



## iridered2003

portalto said:


> Dorey Fabain was found in that car after missing for 2 weeks. I knew her and her mother & brother.


you, and the idiot that drove them both off there. SAD!


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> you, and the idiot that drove them both off there. SAD!


That City of Galveston's rusty chicken wire fence was from the 1940's. Don't know the results of the suit. But the city tore down the old fence and replaced it with something more permanent. Sorry about that dead "idiot" and his passenger.


----------



## yer_corks_under

I was there that day, Chris's sister was the only one in the car, Kenny Garza was found on 37th Street. The car actually went under the fence that the hotel management was suposed to keep up. Officer Brian Gatley is the one that found the spot there the car went off the pier. Her father George ran the print shop at A&M, he died a couple of years ago.


----------



## iridered2003

yer_corks_under said:


> I was there that day, Chris's sister was the only one in the car, Kenny Garza was found on 37th Street. The car actually went under the fence that the hotel management was suposed to keep up. Officer Brian Gatley is the one that found the spot there the car went off the pier. Her father George ran the print shop at A&M, he died a couple of years ago.


kennys father has passed? he had the radio shop off 67th and ave s? i though i seen him after the storm??? i seem to remember about a 10ft section of the fence being knocked out and saying to a friend it looked like a car or something went off. that was about a day or two before they found the car. sad day. may they both RIP!


----------



## yer_corks_under

No Willie Garza is still kicking, saw him a couple of months ago.


----------



## Troutman123

*Toy Store*

Name was the corner store lived around corner use to ride our bikes and spen many hours drooling over the toys. That where my first bb gun came from . It was on corner 43rd & S.......CP Evans was my first job 1.25 an hour!!!!!! One new years eve a guy tipped me 10.00 for carring out his groceries (big money) Remember they had bomb shelters for sale on sidewalk during Cuban Missle ... Accross the street on S was the Pet shop owned by old man Lape , his son Larry my bud and they had a monkey they use to let loose in their house upstaris and the dam thing bit the heck out of me one morning , mean little bastrge. we used to get on roof of pet shop and throw eggs at cars going down S talk about some pizzzed off folks



Utah Carl said:


> With those menus, as Sgt. Preston of the Yukon used to say to King, his mighty husky, "This case is closed."
> 
> I do remember Take-a-Taco over on S. Got my first haircut in a little building near what later became Buddy Kirk's. Took a former girlfriend to watch Tiny Tim at Buddy Kirk's. There were 2 shows. We saw the first, stayed for the second (that's why she is a former girlfriend). We were the only people in the joint. He played his show. One of the saddest memories.
> 
> Down the street at 4327 S was Phillips' Garage. My father always took his car to Phillips'. Mr. Phillips wore overalls. I think he also wore a tie. I can still smell the sweet oily smell of his garage. He had a small gas station across the street and he lived next door to the gas station. Years later, long after he died I met one of his grand daughters. She verified he was as nice as I remembered. They don't make many like that anymore.
> 
> Around 44th and S there was a toy store. Then, it became a pet shop. Then, it became a butcher shop, operated by some guy by the name of Lape, who later became the butcher for Luke's at 83rd & Stewart.
> 
> Across the street was C.P. Evans Grocery Store. I went in there with my father one time. There was a toy I really wanted. He said I couldn't have it. And then he looked down at me and said under his breath, "You'd better not start crying and embarrass me!" I guess he felt guilty because he eventually came home with the toy. (C.P. Evans, Jr. "C-per" recently died. He's younger than me. Yikes!)


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Name was the corner store lived around corner use to ride our bikes and spen many hours drooling over the toys. That where my first bb gun came from . It was on corner 43rd & S.......CP Evans was my first job 1.25 an hour!!!!!! One new years eve a guy tipped me 10.00 for carring out his groceries (big money) Remember they had bomb shelters for sale on sidewalk during Cuban Missle ... Accross the street on S was the Pet shop owned by old man Lape , his son Larry my bud and they had a monkey they use to let loose in their house upstaris and the dam thing bit the heck out of me one morning , mean little bastrge. we used to get on roof of pet shop and throw eggs at cars going down S talk about some pizzzed off folks


I think a young man, Lape, married Connie Olin. During that time, a person shot and killed another person for shooting him the finger. I shot him the finger, too, when he was in his car at the Pier one night. No bullets my way. Became a realtor. Initials could have been E.C. Could have dated someone known as Prissy.


----------



## CHARLIE

Regarding the car that went off the flagship. I was contacted to take my boat around and look with the bottom machine and see if something was there. I was still in Law enforcement those days (Shf Dept)Yes sir it was there so I put a float on it. The divers came and secured the cable to it and a big wrecker pulled it up. The female was still in the vehicle and the guy was found days earlier on the beach. The car had to jump the concrete barrier before hitting and going through the fence.

Charlie


----------



## rideorfish

*Galveston's past*

Anyone rode the "Wild Mouse" roller coaster on 23rd & seawall,or go roller skating at the rink at Stewart Beach ? Ever went to a club called "Gamboa Que" [or something like that] around 71st & broadway... Ever shot 22 rifles at the little range on the Pleasure Pier,or smelled all those stinky animals they had out there? Does anyone recall the spooky fortune teller gypsy in the wooden cabinet in the Interurban Queen? Or that fine wooden bar, and the wooden Budda statues,and carvings in the Old Galveston Club in the rear? My older cousins would take me into the Kirwin dances sometime, and I remember thinking this one band was way better than the others; later realized it was the Moving Sidewalks,with Billy Gibbons! Galveston was a wonderful and magical place to be born & raised---sadly, now I wonder if it will ever regain some of that magic ??:texasflag


----------



## therealbigman

Remember riding the Mouse coaster, it was in like a little amusement park if I recall, skating rink, Uncle Sam's is the 1 I remember, I remember a club out on 71st called The Harbor West, That was in early 70's.


----------



## Bandman

The old white wooden roller coaster on 23rd. We used to take our dates for ride after formal dances at The Moody center or BHS. Nothing like a ride wearing formal dresses and tuxedos. Used to sit on a porch across the street and listen to the screams, then watch the screamers get on agagin for another ride and more screaming.


----------



## rideorfish

*Someone knows!*

Does any oldtimers,[older than me--lol],know if that Wild Mouse coaster was the same one that used to be known as the Mountain Speedway? My Aunt says she thinks not, but my grandpa worked on it ,[rail walker and repairs] when he was younger. They said he got his picture taken riding with a few movie stars [Dorothy Lamour & Judy Garland] I think were two,becouse the wimps they were with were chicken to ride!!---LOL-- It's neat how many big stars came to Galveston in it's heyday. I guess its too late to bring gambling back now,as everybody and their dog has it now!!:texasflag


----------



## yer_corks_under

I remember most of this stuff, Bobby Hodges shot and killed the Glover boy and Emil was shot in the stomach and crawled home to 39th Q1/2 from 39th and S. Hodges told me one time that Joe from the drug store raised him and talked trash. The name of the pet shop 4400 block of S was Johns or Johnny's Pet shop. I used to raise guinea pigs and bought some there and from Bubba Court. 
Used to buy and trade pigeons with Gary Stromen. 
Raymond Guzman was the kid that fell off Crocket school, back then.
Eddie Barr used to work for Howard Robbins at the amusement park. 
My brother worked at CP Evans. 
I remember it was a big deal to see a hellicopter and watched them drop styrofoam balls in the Evans parking lot advertising the Colt 45's. 
Carubie's toy store was on 45th q-q1/2 the sold it to Dean Bennet. Another toy store was on 35th and Q 1/2 called the hobby shop.
I use to know every plum tree in the hood.


----------



## iridered2003

there was also a pet shop on 39th and ave o. cant remember the name.


----------



## Troutman123

*That was owned*

By the Burkes their boy Ricky used to date Gloria Peterson He died within couple years after we graduated in 65...Nice guy we carpool to AJC till I won an all expence paid trip to the far East!!!!!!!!



iridered2003 said:


> there was also a pet shop on 39th and ave o. cant remember the name.


----------



## Troutman123

*That was Emil Cardray*

Dated Prissy See (sp) he later married the daughter of a local Realtor Joy (I beleive) and took over the business , last I knew he living in their home 44th & S1/2



Utah Carl said:


> I think a young man, Lape, married Connie Olin. During that time, a person shot and killed another person for shooting him the finger. I shot him the finger, too, when he was in his car at the Pier one night. No bullets my way. Became a realtor. Initials could have been E.C. Could have dated someone known as Prissy.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> By the Burkes their boy Ricky used to date Gloria Peterson He died within couple years after we graduated in 65...Nice guy we carpool to AJC till I won an all expence paid trip to the far East!!!!!!!!


Ricky Burkes is familiar. Sister, Sarah, whose mother ran the Red Cross? Have to dig out the old yearbooks.


----------



## mustfish

I remember Waddells bait camp/boat launch had the best hamburgers. Also had a cute girl that worked there , i think her name was Tammy Burrus.What ever happened to her. I wonder. Too bad all those places are gone. My dad would ruin his prop everytime trying to run the boat up on his trailer. Bauman propeller made a fortune off us.


----------



## Troutman123

*Think you may be right*

Seems like the pet shop went out of business & I remember something about the Red Cross..I beleice Gloria ended up marrying Donnie Clarey who became a Vet and is now retired and living up this way around Carlos I beleive



Utah Carl said:


> Ricky Burkes is familiar. Sister, Sarah, whose mother ran the Red Cross? Have to dig out the old yearbooks.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Troutman123 said:


> By the Burkes their boy Ricky used to date Gloria Peterson He died within couple years after we graduated in 65...Nice guy we carpool to AJC till I won an all expence paid trip to the far East!!!!!!!!


Mrs Burke died a few years ago, one of her sons Mike, has a band and plays around town.


----------



## Utah Carl

rideorfish said:


> Anyone rode the "Wild Mouse" roller coaster on 23rd & seawall,or go roller skating at the rink at Stewart Beach ? Ever went to a club called "Gamboa Que" [or something like that] around 71st & broadway... Ever shot 22 rifles at the little range on the Pleasure Pier,or smelled all those stinky animals they had out there? Does anyone recall the spooky fortune teller gypsy in the wooden cabinet in the Interurban Queen? Or that fine wooden bar, and the wooden Budda statues,and carvings in the Old Galveston Club in the rear? My older cousins would take me into the Kirwin dances sometime, and I remember thinking this one band was way better than the others; later realized it was the Moving Sidewalks,with Billy Gibbons! Galveston was a wonderful and magical place to be born & raised---sadly, now I wonder if it will ever regain some of that magic ??:texasflag


The old Balinese Room ('60's or early '70's) had a semi-permanent sign on the marque: ZZ TOP. They have a song called, Balinese or something like that. They used the Balinese Room to develop their act.

The name of the roller coaster was Mountain Speedway. Frequently condemned, but the other kids and I rode our bikes over there and were not afraid to die.

The 22. rifles on the Pleasure Pier was one of a number of concessions of a band of Gypsies. They banned me because I always won. There was also an arcade to the left, as you enter the exhibit hall.

The Pleasure Pier zoo, in an un-air conditioned exhibit hall during summer, was the product of Manual King. He was always being fined for importing illegal animals to the U.S. And famous for trying to train chimps to stuff bed mattresses, to avoid labor costs. His baboon on the pier suffered from severe cigarette burns from folks who didn't like the baboon's behavior when he saw them walking toward him. It don't get more cruel than that.

There was also a "Last Stand at the Alamo" exhibit, featuring wax figures made by Howard Robbins' (GM) sister in Florida. I used to have Davy Crockett's index finger.

Also, a snake exhibit, featuring a python that nightly ate a whole live chicken. A trainer, last name, Carter, from La Marque, was bitten by a cobra, but UTMB gave him a second chance at life. (His sister was Donna, one fine 7th grader at Lovenberg.)

The Pleasure Pier had a roller rink in the exhibit all for a few off-seasons, featuring Andy Anderson at the organ (with lighted keyboards).

The Stewart Beach roller rink and volley ball court was frequently manned by a very manly female coach at BHS and some of her manly female students. Other guys tried to explain what was going on, but I couldn't believe it. What a waste of chicks!


----------



## Troutman123

*What was the name*

Of the club up on sewall about n 12th or so , had a backroom you had to ring buzzer had really good steaks and the did'nt ID you ? Had a black waiter Wade was his name and he called everyone PAPA , big fat black lady did the cooking . They eventially moved in to the back of the IQ accross from State Theatre? Lots of good memories there


----------



## iridered2003

didn't there use to be a skate rink by the lukes on steward rd?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Troutman123 said:


> Seems like the pet shop went out of business & I remember something about the Red Cross..I beleice Gloria ended up marrying Donnie Clarey who became a Vet and is now retired and living up this way around Carlos I beleive


Donnie Clarey is an old duck hunting buddy of mine. He lived in Santa Fe off of 28th street for years. Had a Vet clinic next to where Yamato's is now. If you have any way to contact him, I would really appreciate it. We lost touch after I moved to the big city.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I meant to type Donnie Clearey... If I remember right, that is how his name was spelled.


----------



## yer_corks_under

*Old Galveston*



Troutman123 said:


> Of the club up on sewall about n 12th or so , had a backroom you had to ring buzzer had really good steaks and the did'nt ID you ? Had a black waiter Wade was his name and he called everyone PAPA , big fat black lady did the cooking . They eventially moved in to the back of the IQ accross from State Theatre? Lots of good memories there


That was the Old Pirate Club, one of Maceo's men named Lera was executed for a murder in there. Sherwood Brown was the DA at the time and had to give the final go ahead when the governor called him. The Pirate ended up downtown on Postoffice St not the IQ. Everybody called the old cook Oscar, it was really her husbands name, she invented the Steak Oscar. In the 70s when I was on the PD we would park in the alley and she would fix us Steak Oscars free, but always gave her a few bucks. Some of the guys didn't. I want to say the owners were the McCombs, kin to Flat Top Jerry McComb.


----------



## Troutman123

*I ran into a guy*

@ a country store out by where I live and we got to talking one thing led to another and he told me Donnie his golfing partner . I want to say he lives out around Iola , North Zulch , Carlos area. I would try 979 area code information



Haute Pursuit said:


> Donnie Clarey is an old duck hunting buddy of mine. He lived in Santa Fe off of 28th street for years. Had a Vet clinic next to where Yamato's is now. If you have any way to contact him, I would really appreciate it. We lost touch after I moved to the big city.


----------



## Troutman123

*Pirate Club yep*

That was it and you right Oscar was her name!!!! were you on PD with Bill Scott & David Baron ?



yer_corks_under said:


> That was the Old Pirate Club, one of Maceo's men named Lera was executed for a murder in there. Sherwood Brown was the DA at the time and had to give the final go ahead when the governor called him. The Pirate ended up downtown on Postoffice St not the IQ. Everybody called the old cook Oscar, it was really her husbands name, she invented the Steak Oscar. In the 70s when I was on the PD we would park in the alley and she would fix us Steak Oscars free, but always gave her a few bucks. Some of the guys didn't. I want to say the owners were the McCombs, kin to Flat Top Jerry McComb.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> That was the Old Pirate Club, one of Maceo's men named Lera was executed for a murder in there. Sherwood Brown was the DA at the time and had to give the final go ahead when the governor called him. The Pirate ended up downtown on Postoffice St not the IQ. Everybody called the old cook Oscar, it was really her husbands name, she invented the Steak Oscar. In the 70s when I was on the PD we would park in the alley and she would fix us Steak Oscars free, but always gave her a few bucks. Some of the guys didn't. I want to say the owners were the McCombs, kin to Flat Top Jerry McComb.


There used to be a Pirates Club near the back of the Galvez in around the 1900 block. Exterior was red and black. Run by a former showgirl. This was in the '60's. Oscar, Wade, Judge and others made the rounds as excellent no-more-today waiters.

But Guisti had a dark little club in the back of what was the Seawall Hotel and Cafe (the one with the colorful tile fish in front that became Captain Jacks, after Jack Brown, who owns(ed) many parking lots downtown, including 25th & Strand...) It may have been called, Angelo's. He had female impersonators, and you had to push a button and enter through the rear (no pun). There was a roof-top nightclub, too, where some guy died from falling over the side.

How about that Omar Kyam, Sarah's (21st & Broadway) or the beer joints on 45th? What clubs gave you the most calls? Did you know Jim Gardner? I asked him what it felt like to be hand-cuffed. He slashed those things across my wrist and I knew I never wanted to be cuffed again.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> @ a country store out by where I live and we got to talking one thing led to another and he told me Donnie his golfing partner . I want to say he lives out around Iola , North Zulch , Carlos area. I would try 979 area code information


The current owner of the vet clinic on 61st. is Henderson.


----------



## Troutman123

*Remember Sarahs*

Wade had to be the best waiter I have ever had to this day I can still hear him calling "Yes Papa" to anything you asked & yes it was red & black...My uncle owned the two on 45th , can't remember the names . How about "The Spot" on S & "The Elbow Room" behind it on 52nd? You bet I knew Jim well he and my dad were buds , BUT back then everybody knew everybody down there



Utah Carl said:


> There used to be a Pirates Club near the back of the Galvez in around the 1900 block. Exterior was red and black. Run by a former showgirl. This was in the '60's. Oscar, Wade, Judge and others made the rounds as excellent no-more-today waiters.
> 
> But Guisti had a dark little club in the back of what was the Seawall Hotel and Cafe (the one with the colorful tile fish in front that became Captain Jacks, after Jack Brown, who owns(ed) many parking lots downtown, including 25th & Strand...) It may have been called, Angelo's. He had female impersonators, and you had to push a button and enter through the rear (no pun). There was a roof-top nightclub, too, where some guy died from falling over the side.
> 
> How about that Omar Kyam, Sarah's (21st & Broadway) or the beer joints on 45th? What clubs gave you the most calls? Did you know Jim Gardner? I asked him what it felt like to be hand-cuffed. He slashed those things across my wrist and I knew I never wanted to be cuffed again.


----------



## yer_corks_under

*Galveston*



Troutman123 said:


> That was it and you right Oscar was her name!!!! were you on PD with Bill Scott & David Baron ?


Yep worked with those guys.

Your right Pirate was futher West. I can't remember what Angelo had out there right now, seems like Cheeso told me a story about it.


----------



## Troutman123

*David & I*

Grew up together 2 houses apart and played baseball all way up to HS . Bill married my neighbor from accross ally Judy (I heard they divorced) and he was in my first wedding as usher. Thought Pirate ended up accross street from old State theatre & I thought that where the old IQ was ? Funny thing about it the owner of the IQ lived across the street corner 45th & S1/2 and we NEVER saw them never. Must have worked all night and slept all day.....



yer_corks_under said:


> Yep worked with those guys.
> 
> Your right Pirate was futher West. I can't remember what Angelo had out there right now, seems like Cheeso told me a story about it.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Grew up together 2 houses apart and played baseball all way up to HS . Bill married my neighbor from accross ally Judy (I heard they divorced) and he was in my first wedding as usher. Thought Pirate ended up accross street from old State theatre & I thought that where the old IQ was ? Funny thing about it the owner of the IQ lived across the street corner 45th & S1/2 and we NEVER saw them never. Must have worked all night and slept all day.....


My wife and I are still at odds about this. IQ was across the street from ANICO on Market. You go through the front door where the oddity museum, magazine racks and tip books were on sale, or the alley door to the "club" in the rear of IQ. ANICO employees were "strongly advised" to not be seen entering the IQ at any time, day or night. The home of "Wrongway" Corrigan was on the SE corner of 21st & Market. A CP Evans used to be on the SW corner of 20th & Market. The Sting, owned by Moody friend, "V", was located in that block. Luby's Cafeteria was in the middle of the block, favorite place for Sunday lunch after church. And at noon? No matter the day of the week, the hundreds of Galvestonians walking and shopping throughout downtown heard the church bells.

Today? It's all parking lot.

(The State Theater - today's Opera House - was across the alley on Post Office.)


----------



## yer_corks_under

Are you talking about when they had the Dolphin Club on the back side of the old Seawall Hotel ?

My mother worked at the Seawall Cafe for the Kriticos family back when it was open. Then at the old A&P grocery store.


----------



## yer_corks_under

IQ was on Market street was more like cigar stand, news stand type place. OGC was in the back at end of long hallway. I used to play pool back there with Judge Youngblood and Sherwood Brown. Pirate was across from the State Theather. I could tell some stories about old Vincent Genna, he was connected you know.


----------



## Troutman123

*Man I Don't remembe an Evans*

downtown?? There was a grocery store on that corner sure could have been Evans. Ok was the State on Postoffice ? If so my vote is IQ on Market . Your memory of the floor plan is exactly correct !! I was in front door and back door  My grandparents used to drag me to Lubys all the time , he worked at the Martini and she at ANICO . When I get down there now days it disheartens me to see downtown the way it is. I remember all the old stores down ther Schwartz's ( we could'nt aford many visits. Michaels jewlery the Pranskys owned (went to school with the twins) , Eibands , Plantowsty furniture , Star pharmacy , there was a sporting good store there by Star ? And how about Blacks Hardware ?



Utah Carl said:


> My wife and I are still at odds about this. IQ was across the street from ANICO on Market. You go through the front door where the oddity museum, magazine racks and tip books were on sale, or the alley door to the "club" in the rear of IQ. ANICO employees were "strongly advised" to not be seen entering the IQ at any time, day or night. The home of "Wrongway" Corrigan was on the SE corner of 21st & Market. A CP Evans used to be on the SW corner of 20th & Market. The Sting, owned by Moody friend, "V", was located in that block. Luby's Cafeteria was in the middle of the block, favorite place for Sunday lunch after church. And at noon? No matter the day of the week, the hundreds of Galvestonians walking and shopping throughout downtown heard the church bells.
> 
> Today? It's all parking lot.
> 
> (The State Theater - today's Opera House - was across the alley on Post Office.)


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Are you talking about when they had the Dolphin Club on the back side of the old Seawall Hotel ?
> 
> My mother worked at the Seawall Cafe for the Kriticos family back when it was open. Then at the old A&P grocery store.


I remember the name, Dolphin Club. Wasn't it in the 3400 block of S? The Seahorse had the Seahorse Club, as did most other hotels with swimming pools (Gaido's, Buccaneer, Galvez, Jack Tar, etc.). I remember the Kriticos family (and Caros, Waterman, etc.).

I do remember Queen's convenience store at 35th & S. Watched as it slowly transformed into a famous barbecue place. Still can see the mother and father.

Our first national chain grocery store (I think) was the Piggly Wiggly where Goodwill is today. C.P Evans was headed downhill. A Weingartens' opened over on 61st & Broadway, where Home Depot is. I remember asking my mother why they had a "colored only" drinking fountain and what that meant. She didn't have an answer.

I used to ask if children going through GISD are informed about historical information like this site has, but got no answers.


----------



## iridered2003

Troutman123 said:


> downtown?? There was a grocery store on that corner sure could have been Evans. Ok was the State on Postoffice ? If so my vote is IQ on Market . Your memory of the floor plan is exactly correct !! I was in front door and back door  My grandparents used to drag me to Lubys all the time , he worked at the Martini and she at ANICO . When I get down there now days it disheartens me to see downtown the way it is. I remember all the old stores down ther Schwartz's ( we could'nt aford many visits. Michaels jewlery the Pranskys owned (went to school with the twins) , Eibands , Plantowsty furniture , Star pharmacy , there was a sporting good store there by Star ? And how about Blacks Hardware ?


guys,what was the name of the sporting good store downtown?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> downtown?? There was a grocery store on that corner sure could have been Evans. Ok was the State on Postoffice ? If so my vote is IQ on Market . Your memory of the floor plan is exactly correct !! I was in front door and back door  My grandparents used to drag me to Lubys all the time , he worked at the Martini and she at ANICO . When I get down there now days it disheartens me to see downtown the way it is. I remember all the old stores down ther Schwartz's ( we could'nt aford many visits. Michaels jewlery the Pranskys owned (went to school with the twins) , Eibands , Plantowsty furniture , Star pharmacy , there was a sporting good store there by Star ? And how about Blacks Hardware ?


I think that was Skains' (Leroy Naschke's father). Around a block south on 23rd was a tire store that played those new-fangled tv's in their window. You go to the Martini or State, your parents drag you around window shopping and your turn-around-point-of-pleasure was those tv's.

If you ever wanted to hear angels from heaven, it would have been listening to the Pransky twins singing in harmony while swinging on the swing set in their back yard.


----------



## Troutman123

*Seems like it*

was someones name starting with G ? And was'nt Skains sporting goods accross street ? The old WL Moody bank was right in there too . In the depression it went under but the thing was it was "unincorporated" so all depositors lost everything


----------



## Troutman123

*Thats it Carl*

Naschke on one side street and Skain accross street seem like Nachke sold more hunting & fishing stuff & Skain sold spoting like baseball , basketball etc stuff. Think the twins married a couple of doctors ? Saw them 5 year ago at our reunion



Utah Carl said:


> I think that was Skains' (Leroy Naschke's father). Around a block south on 23rd was a tire store that played those new-fangled tv's in their window. You go to the Martini or State, your parents drag you around window shopping and your turn-around-point-of-pleasure was those tv's.
> 
> If you ever wanted to hear angels from heaven, it would have been listening to the Pransky twins singing in harmony while swinging on the swing set in their back yard.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> was someones name starting with G ? And was'nt Skains sporting goods accross street ? The old WL Moody bank was right in there too . In the depression it went under but the thing was it was "unincorporated" so all depositors lost everything


Not so sure. That was "Shearn's bank". It probably opened in the '50's.

But catty corner to W.L. Moody Bank (SE corner) was a popular local cafeteria with the local crowd. Maybe "Gus's"? I think Skains' was down from that and the tv-tire store nearby. And behind what is today the Salvation Army, that old red-brick building, they sold Studebaker and Nash. In the other direction, up 23rd, beyond the library, on the west side of 23rd, they sold Valients and other Chrysler stuff. And on the corner of 23rd & Church, where the Park Board took it off the tax rolls, Wallace Coffman sold Fords. (His car lot was behind W.L. Moody Bank. 4-door T-Birds: $5800, including the new stereo 8-track players!).


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> guys,what was the name of the sporting good store downtown?


Wasn't Black's Hardware on The Strand? I went to school with his snippy, assholian son, Barry Black. They lived over on English Bayou.

Another elementary school friend was the son of the owner of Flood and Calvert (Strand). He stored his boat in the building and lowered it down, via elevator.

I spent the night at my friend's (he had a fine older sister, too), anticipating a sunrise fishing expedition. And sure enough, we drove down to the Flood and Calvert building before sunrise, pulled the boat (wooden Chris Craft?) onto the old wooden elevator and eventually ended up off Pelican Island.

I can honestly attest to the fact that I caught my first trout.

Many years later, my friend's sweet mother died sleeping in her chair. His father died while doing what he loved most, deer hunting.


----------



## Troutman123

*that was Harry Black*

Not Barry and you correct but he had sister Cathy different story I home
On blackberry it killing my eyes think of some more tonight and get back 
On tomorrow guys


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Not Barry and you correct but he had sister Cathy different story I home
> On blackberry it killing my eyes think of some more tonight and get back
> On tomorrow guys


You might be right.

There was Berry Woodson, SW corner of 51st & Denver, whose father owned the Coca Cola bottling plant on NW corner of 53rd & Broadway, and had one of the first T-Birds in Galveston ('57?). They gave Cokes during Halloween; I worked the stand. The family came down here from Sherman, Texas. All of them, Coke dealers (Hey, Not that kind!)

And I thought remembering Barry Black, whose father owned Black's Hardware on The Strand and who lived on English Bayou. I think I remember telling other kids that "Barry Black" was not "Berry Woodson". I knew Berry Woodson, and Barry Black was no Berry Woodson.

Berry and I used to speed through Ft. Crockett on our bikes (MP ON DUTY, but he was Army, so, so what?), go collect gulf water, bring it back, boil it down and make salt!

Best of all, the vacant lot behind his house had CLAY! We dug down, scooped it up and put it in some of his father's cash-bags.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Naschke on East side street and Skain's accross street. Skain's later moved to 23rd O-O1/2, Smokey Stover was a partner. I remember Mrs Nevello working there too.


----------



## Utah Carl

Utah Carl said:


> Wasn't Black's Hardware on The Strand? I went to school with his snippy, assholian son, Barry Black. They lived over on English Bayou.
> 
> Another elementary school friend was the son of the owner of Flood and Calvert (Strand). He stored his boat in the building and lowered it down, via elevator.
> 
> I spent the night at my friend's (he had a fine older sister, too), anticipating a sunrise fishing expedition. And sure enough, we drove down to the Flood and Calvert building before sunrise, pulled the boat (wooden Chris Craft?) onto the old wooden elevator and eventually ended up off Pelican Island.
> 
> I can honestly attest to the fact that I caught my first trout.
> 
> Many years later, my friend's sweet mother died sleeping in her chair. His father died while doing what he loved most, deer hunting.


Wife says (Phil) Nevelow's also on 23rd around Skain's. She says Skain's moved across the street. I remember seeing Nevelow all the time on the Pleasure Pier. And remember his sons at BHS.


----------



## portalto

Ok, my history in G-town. My grandparents lived on 45th & K. My grandfather was a butcher at Menottis. My grandmother worked at a convenience store (maybe Tommy's) on 43rd & Broadway when Blue Bell was trying to gain footage. The Blue Bell man would give G-ma all the new flavors for her family to try out. Every week we had an ice cream party at G-ma's & G-pa's trying the new flavors. It was always 6-10 new flavors. We all loved the ice cream parties at G-ma & G-pa's.
After I graduated from LM in 1975, I moved to Galveston. I worked at UTMB and rented an apartment from Dr Jenkins son for maybe a year and a half. I was then hired at the outdoor theatre and moved to Jenkins Road with my roomy and her boyfriend. I lived off Jenkins Rd for a couple of years and loved the west end. We even helped our landlord deliver a calf. The Sand-dollar was a regular place for $2.50 chicken fried steak. I can't remember the name of the deli in Pirates Beach but I fell in love with a roast beef, hot peppered cheese on mayo sandwich.
After I left the outdoor theatre, I went to work for Dole on the waterfront. I absolutely love it! Because of Dole, I am still in the shipping industry but I loved eating at The Original (tamales & beer), the BBQ place (it was a guys name), Pier 23 and Fisherman's Wharf.
I remember The Loft (on 71st), The Sting (Viggiano ran it), IQ, and so many other 'clubs' that cut liquor off at 1:00 but stayed open until 4:00 a.m. 
Every night we rode out bikes down the seawall - when we lived on University- and we would ride to 53rd and back -our routine. 
Before we moved to Jenkins Rd, we lived at the Seasons. Lucas' was right behind us and I loved AR! I was a regular there.
My roomy's boyfriend grew up in Galveston and he introduced me to a lot of locals but I fell in love with a park ranger from Galveston Island State Park and we have been married for over 28 years! WOW, I feel old now!
I will never trade my days living in Galveston

One last thing. When I was having our second son, my Mom and OB were talking (at Memorial City Hospital) and they actually grew up across the street from each other in Galveston. I'm in labor and they are chit chatting about neighborhood kids! Dr Estrada was my OB and I loved him! Our first son arrived on 2/14 and Dr Estrada came to see me in his tux before taking his wife out for dinner. I found out later that he was related to the Fertitta's.


----------



## yer_corks_under

I remember just a couple of clubs that would stop serving at 2, like the Bambo Hut then run over to the Oasis on Ferry Rd til 4 then the San Pan Club that was open 24 hrs. Early 70's I remember there were around 20 clubs that had liquor by the drink (before law was passed), and stayed open late hours. I remember any amount of marijuana, or 3 seeds you got a felony charge.

Starlite was on 45th across from C.P. Evans, Joe Celli,I think was the owner_._ Henke and Pilot was where United Way is now. Pigley Wigley bought out all the C.P. Evans stores. A&P was at 22nd and Broadway across from the old Sears parking lot. The old Bee Hive 11th and L was Sloppy Johns and Monkey Cage. A&M bar, first AC beer joint in town on 12th L-M, (remember there was no liquor back then. We need a beer day and write a book. The Sand-dollar was owned by the Scharper family ( I still drink with Ray at the Elks) the Kissenger family had the Sand-dollar in the 70's. How about Carls Drive Inn and Carls Lazy Bend. I saw a match book from the drive inn on ebay and tried to buy it, final price was over 300 bucks. Carl would serve me when I was a teen same as Red at the Seven Sea's. Galveston was a wonderful place to grow up.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> I remember just a couple of clubs that would stop serving at 2, like the Bambo Hut then run over to the Oasis on Ferry Rd til 4 then the San Pan Club that was open 24 hrs. Early 70's I remember there were around 20 clubs that had liquor by the drink (before law was passed), and stayed open late hours. I remember any amount of marijuana, or 3 seeds you got a felony charge.
> 
> Starlite was on 45th across from C.P. Evans, Joe Celli,I think was the owner_._ Henke and Pilot was where United Way is now. Pigley Wigley bought out all the C.P. Evans stores. A&P was at 22nd and Broadway across from the old Sears parking lot. The old Bee Hive 11th and L was Sloppy Johns and Monkey Cage. A&M bar, first AC beer joint in town on 12th L-M, (remember there was no liquor back then. We need a beer day and write a book. The Sand-dollar was owned by the Scharper family ( I still drink with Ray at the Elks) the Kissenger family had the Sand-dollar in the 70's. How about Carls Drive Inn and Carls Lazy Bend. I saw a match book from the drive inn on ebay and tried to buy it, final price was over 300 bucks. Carl would serve me when I was a teen same as Red at the Seven Sea's. Galveston was a wonderful place to grow up.


I think Joe Celli wound up shot to death. I think he also had vending machines. The guy who leased the Shrimp Boat (23rd & Seawall, turned into a Hooters before being washed away from the earth by Ike), Earl Israel (a deeply disturbed fellow who was was thrown to his death from a balcony in Nevada by someone's husband) from Jim Little, frequently claimed the vending machine person was stealing from him. Celli owned the beer joint/restaurant on the SE corner of 7th & Winnie (?). Sammie Maceo was a cook there for a while. (He, also, was shot to death.)

Carl's was the drive-in on Broadway, west of 53rd that had "jet-fried" food. I think I remember a cut-out of a pig. Jet-fried doesn't sound too appetizing. Carl's Lazy Bend was great fun for locals! Pitching horse shoes, swinging, see-sawing, pool, darts, beer and Carl, himself. Life-long memories made there. Carl's a long-gone daddy. I think it's a biker bar, now.


----------



## HoustonKid

In the 80s driving from Spring Branch to the beach in my mom's TR7. There were 3 of us. My mom driving, my sister in the passenger seat, and I rode in the middle sitting on the center console. I was a lot smaller back then.


----------



## Troutman123

*Carl is*

Oscar Ekland still alive ?



Utah Carl said:


> My wife and I are still at odds about this. IQ was across the street from ANICO on Market. You go through the front door where the oddity museum, magazine racks and tip books were on sale, or the alley door to the "club" in the rear of IQ. ANICO employees were "strongly advised" to not be seen entering the IQ at any time, day or night. The home of "Wrongway" Corrigan was on the SE corner of 21st & Market. A CP Evans used to be on the SW corner of 20th & Market. The Sting, owned by Moody friend, "V", was located in that block. Luby's Cafeteria was in the middle of the block, favorite place for Sunday lunch after church. And at noon? No matter the day of the week, the hundreds of Galvestonians walking and shopping throughout downtown heard the church bells.
> 
> Today? It's all parking lot.
> 
> (The State Theater - today's Opera House - was across the alley on Post Office.)


----------



## Troutman123

*Joe Celli*

Did have vending , he , Byron Evertt & Henry Mathis had the 3 vending companys on the Island back then Byrons son Steve still has his dads



Utah Carl said:


> I think Joe Celli wound up shot to death. I think he also had vending machines. The guy who leased the Shrimp Boat (23rd & Seawall, turned into a Hooters before being washed away from the earth by Ike), Earl Israel (a deeply disturbed fellow who was was thrown to his death from a balcony in Nevada by someone's husband) from Jim Little, frequently claimed the vending machine person was stealing from him. Celli owned the beer joint/restaurant on the SE corner of 7th & Winnie (?). Sammie Maceo was a cook there for a while. (He, also, was shot to death.)
> 
> Carl's was the drive-in on Broadway, west of 53rd that had "jet-fried" food. I think I remember a cut-out of a pig. Jet-fried doesn't sound too appetizing. Carl's Lazy Bend was great fun for locals! Pitching horse shoes, swinging, see-sawing, pool, darts, beer and Carl, himself. Life-long memories made there. Carl's a long-gone daddy. I think it's a biker bar, now.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Oscar Ekland still alive ?


Yes.

He was the force at the Sunday afternoon record hops in the Marine Room of the Pleasure Pier. Everyone loved him. The record hops were mc'd by Houston's "Dick Clark", Larry Kane (real name, Larry Leibowitz, real occupation: lawyer). People saw, live, Conway Twitty, Brenda Lee, Jivin' Gene and the Jokers (from Beaumont), Fats Domino (who stayed at Gus Allen's Villa), BB King, and others, including many absolutely fantastic groups originating from Galveston's Central High School (with the help of the late Dick Dickerson).

Kreisler (?) and Anna Mae Charles were the other juvenile officers.

Ekelund was also the gentleman who protected the Tornettes in the 1960's. That man could run. The late Nelson brothers were creating their usual civil disturbances, this time on the visitors' side of Public School Stadium. Ekelund took off running around the track during the game, to the visitors' side. He was at full gallop, with a hand on his holster. Everyone stood up and cheered! He took the Nelsons to the ground. (His daughter is in charge of Galveston's park department.) What a wonderful human being and family.

By the way, Mr. Warren on 45th was BHS's photographer. Joe Moranto (BHS English/Spanish teacher) was the 16 mm photographer of all BHS football games.


----------



## Troutman123

*Now there are some memories*

Oscar & my dad grew up together on the East end and even owned a horse together as kids. When he would see me at dances he always put his arm around me and pat my pocket feeling for bottle and alway told me I did'nt have to worry about jail he would take me home to my dad  Pop Warren was the first job I had after getting my liscense picking up film and delivering pictures to drug stores and such he was an old batchleor his mom was the bookeeper (I have some memories of some of the stuff he would develop)...Joe was my English teacher and remember him for his bad case of the gout , he would take his shoes off and put up on his desk 



Utah Carl said:


> Yes.
> 
> He was the force at the Sunday afternoon record hops in the Marine Room of the Pleasure Pier. Everyone loved him. The record hops were mc'd by Houston's "Dick Clark", Larry Kane (real name, Larry Leibowitz, real occupation: lawyer)
> 
> Kreisler (?) and Anna Mae Charles were the other juvenile officers.
> 
> Ekelund was also the gentleman who protected the Tornettes in the 1960's. That man could run. The late Nelson brothers were creating their usual civil disturbances, this time on the visitors' side of Public School Stadium. Ekelund took off running around the track during the game, to the visitors' side. He was at full gallop, with a hand on his holster. Everyone stood up and cheered! He took the Nelsons to the ground. (His daughter is in charge of Galveston's park department.) What a wonderful human being and family.
> 
> By the way, Mr. Warren on 45th was BHS's photographer. Joe Moranto (BHS English/Spanish teacher) was the 16 mm photographer of all BHS football games.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Oscar & my dad grew up together on the East end and even owned a horse together as kids. When he would see me at dances he always put his arm around me and pat my pocket feeling for bottle and alway told me I did'nt have to worry about jail he would take me home to my dad  Pop Warren was the first job I had after getting my liscense picking up film and delivering pictures to drug stores and such he was an old batchleor his mom was the bookeeper (I have some memories of some of the stuff he would develop)...Joe was my English teacher and remember him for his bad case of the gout , he would take his shoes off and put up on his desk


Mr. Moranto lived next door. I'd skip BHS at lunch and we somehow almost always arrived home at the same time. I traveled with him to all BHS football games and re-loaded his 16mm cameras. If only that film was still around.

He asked me to go out to his Ford Falcon one day during school to get something. I reached under the driver's seat and it was filled with empty "cough syrup" bottles (from A&M Drugs, where he could usually be found). But, you're right, he absolutely was in pain from the gout. He eventually married (he was an adopted child) and moved up to north of Houston and became a school board member. The gout and A&M Drugs finally got him. (He was a mortician in the Army and worked for Malloy for a while).

I still have some photo packs from Mr. Warren. He's one of those people from the past I can still see. If only those negatives were still around...

Did you deliver to Wrights Drugs? Remember the name, Ratisseau?


----------



## Troutman123

*Yep he did drive*

a falcon & I think I do remember the cough syrup thing , we always use to joke about him and Ms Tate the libraian (remember her?) abot those two having a thing .... Oh yeah Pop had some good ones tucked away back there!!!!!!! Wright drug where was that I having mental block accross from St Marys maybe ? How do you pronounce that name?



Utah Carl said:


> Mr. Moranto lived next door. I'd skip BHS at lunch and we somehow almost always arrived home at the same time. I traveled with him to all BHS football games and re-loaded his 16mm cameras. If only that film was still around.
> 
> He asked me to go out to his Ford Falcon one day during school to get something. I reached under the driver's seat and it was filled with empty "cough syrup" bottles (from A&M Drugs, where he could usually be found). But, you're right, he absolutely was in pain from the gout. He eventually married (he was an adopted child) and moved up to north of Houston and became a school board member. The gout and A&M Drugs finally got him. (He was a mortician in the Army and worked for Malloy for a while).
> 
> I still have some photo packs from Mr. Warren. He's one of those people from the past I can still see. If only those negatives were still around...
> 
> Did you deliver to Wrights Drugs? Remember the name, Ratisseau?


----------



## Troutman123

*The Nelson Brothers*

I remember Sonny & Bookie (or were they one in the same?) They had a sister Dot who I always thought was HOT she was year older than me the brothers were some hoodlums growing up down there....Talking about hoodlums  Remember Tommy Lyons ? You won't beleive this he a JP up in this world!!!!!!!!



Utah Carl said:


> Yes.
> 
> He was the force at the Sunday afternoon record hops in the Marine Room of the Pleasure Pier. Everyone loved him. The record hops were mc'd by Houston's "Dick Clark", Larry Kane (real name, Larry Leibowitz, real occupation: lawyer). People saw, live, Conway Twitty, Brenda Lee, Jivin' Gene and the Jokers (from Beaumont), Fats Domino (who stayed at Gus Allen's Villa), BB King, and others, including many absolutely fantastic groups originating from Galveston's Central High School (with the help of the late Dick Dickerson).
> 
> Kreisler (?) and Anna Mae Charles were the other juvenile officers.
> 
> Ekelund was also the gentleman who protected the Tornettes in the 1960's. That man could run. The late Nelson brothers were creating their usual civil disturbances, this time on the visitors' side of Public School Stadium. Ekelund took off running around the track during the game, to the visitors' side. He was at full gallop, with a hand on his holster. Everyone stood up and cheered! He took the Nelsons to the ground. (His daughter is in charge of Galveston's park department.) What a wonderful human being and family.
> 
> By the way, Mr. Warren on 45th was BHS's photographer. Joe Moranto (BHS English/Spanish teacher) was the 16 mm photographer of all BHS football games.


----------



## yer_corks_under

There was 3 Wrights Bros 39th, 33rd and I can't remember where the other one was. Always hung out at the 39th St one and Billy **** was the soda jerk. 
I remember the old pickle factory burning down on 39th N where the doctors office is now, and Henry's store across the street, the old lady next door had a parrot in the tree.


----------



## Troutman123

*What was the name*

of the meat market with sawdust on the floor 39th and about N ?


----------



## yer_corks_under

*Meat Locker*



Troutman123 said:


> of the meat market with sawdust on the floor 39th and about N ?


That was Lucas, then they bought Covenington's and named it Luke's.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yeah that it Lukes*

We use to go in on Sat mornings ...Was the soda jerk Bill **** or Bill Dagg ? Went to school with Bill Dagg


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> We use to go in on Sat mornings ...Was the soda jerk Bill **** or Bill Dagg ? Went to school with Bill Dagg


Went to school with Bill Dagg: great guy. Wonder where he is post-GPD?

The other Wright's Drug was over on 23rd, I think - before my time.

Mr. Wright worked out of the one on 33rd & R. When we got out of hand, he would point his finger and say, "HERE, HERE!" Miss Wolford was his bookkeeper. Utah Carl (Beach) got his "pain medication" from there. Ronnie Ratisseau (rat-us-saw) was on Vocational at BHS and was Wright's delivery boy. Jim Mabe supposedly beat the hell out of him one night on the seawall. Pearl Beer had a hard time keeping up with us. Bolton and Nelson were the motor cops. Nelson was fixin' to write me a ticket at 45th & U when I was a kid. I reached out, grabbed his wrist and sissy-pleaded. He cut me slack, but if someone did that today, they would be shot dead in the head.

Bolton fell off of his motor while doing a hand-stand during a Christmas (?) parade on Post Office.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Dagg is still around, lives in the same house.


----------



## Troutman123

*I think he and*

Bill Wilbkur still buds I have seen Bill D. a few times since we Graduated he was a bud in HS...Yeah I remember the name cannot put face and yes I used to del there for Pop Warren.... What was Bolton first name ? He have a bulldog look ? What year you get out of BHS ?



Utah Carl said:


> Went to school with Bill Dagg: great guy. Wonder where he is post-GPD?
> 
> The other Wright's Drug was over on 23rd, I think - before my time.
> 
> Mr. Wright worked out of the one on 33rd & R. When we got out of hand, he would point his finger and say, "HERE, HERE!" Miss Wolford was his bookkeeper. Utah Carl (Beach) got his "pain medication" from there. Ronnie Ratisseau (rat-us-saw) was on Vocational at BHS and was Wright's delivery boy. Jim Mabe supposedly beat the hell out of him one night on the seawall. Pearl Beer had a hard time keeping up. Bolton and Nelson were the motor cops. Nelson was fixin' to write me a ticket at 45th & U when I was a kid. I reached out, grabbed his wrist and sissy-pleaded. He relented, but if someone did that today, they would be shot dead in the head.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Bill Wilbkur still buds I have seen Bill D. a few times since we Graduated he was a bud in HS...Yeah I remember the name cannot put face and yes I used to del there for Pop Warren.... What was Bolton first name ? He have a bulldog look ? What year you get out of BHS ?


Claud Bolton was the bulldog. We laughed our asses off when he was show-boating on his motorcycle and fell off in the middle of the Christmas parade on Post Office.


----------



## Troutman123

*That too funny*

I remember him , how about Joe Cappadona Johnnys brother I know you know him ? Jonny finally died did'nt he ? I know he was fighting cancer for a long time



Utah Carl said:


> Claud Bolton was the bulldog. We laughed our asses off when he was show-boating on his motorcycle and fell off in the middle of the Christmas parade on Post Office.


----------



## Troutman123

*The Cappadonas had*

some land just West of Sea Isle called "Little Italy" and we had a cmp next to them we would tear up the trout & reds and kill but loads ducks back in those days . Think there were only 3 camps down there ours , Mathis , Dennatti and maybe one more. It survive all those years including Carla and I went down after Ike and it finally gone we used to have some GREAT parties down there during high school



Utah Carl said:


> Claud Bolton was the bulldog. We laughed our asses off when he was show-boating on his motorcycle and fell off in the middle of the Christmas parade on Post Office.


----------



## Utah Carl

Barely remember Cappadonas. Corrected in previous post about the Cappadonas having the trophy shop on the ne corner of 46th & S I thought it was Cagnola.

Regarding GPD officer, Jim Gardner, this from my wife (Howard Robbins' GM of Pleasure Pier's daughter) They lived in an apartment near the t-head and above the bait shop (anyone remember Ms. Stanley, who ran it?):

I remember Jim Gardner helping my father sneak three brand new bicycles into the (pier) apartment late one Christmas Eve. My father was on one bike, Jim on the other, and the third bike was in between them with both having a grip on the handle bars of the third bike.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> some land just West of Sea Isle called "Little Italy" and we had a cmp next to them we would tear up the trout & reds and kill but loads ducks back in those days . Think there were only 3 camps down there ours , Mathis , Dennatti and maybe one more. It survive all those years including Carla and I went down after Ike and it finally gone we used to have some GREAT parties down there during high school


I thought of "Little Italy" as Sportsman Road.


----------



## iridered2003

how about some stories about FALSTAFF, and not the" i drank some much i puked"? any good ones? my buddys dad lost his hand while working there many years ago.


----------



## Troutman123

*Nope*

In the early 60's it was at the end of the first gravel road about one mile past Seal Isle . It was named that before then the Itallions used to black market ducks to Guidos and other resturants from down there . Had some ponds they would bait and wait till just at dark when the ducks would pile in there to roost and all hell would break loose....Way it was back then



Utah Carl said:


> I thought of "Little Italy" as Sportsman Road.


----------



## Troutman123

*My dad worked*

For the phone company and back then the phone company guys down there were better connected than the police I think and my dad would take me up to the hospitality room on top floor and they had water fountain that dispensed beer  my little brother & had a blast up there ....I remember my grandfather taking me down there when Falstaff bought out Southern Select and watching the workers destroying Southern Select kegs with axes



iridered2003 said:


> how about some stories about FALSTAFF, and not the" i drank some much i puked"? any good ones? my buddys dad lost his hand while working there many years ago.


----------



## crashboatbasin

how about the old ski jump off 61 st


----------



## Troutman123

*You mentioned*

Cagnolas is Johnny and his sister Donna still on the Island ? She was the love of my life in the 9th grade



Utah Carl said:


> Barely remember Cappadonas. Corrected in previous post about the Cappadonas having the trophy shop on the ne corner of 46th & S I thought it was Cagnola.
> 
> Regarding GPD officer, Jim Gardner, this from my wife (Howard Robbins' GM of Pleasure Pier's daughter) They lived in an apartment near the t-head and above the bait shop (anyone remember Ms. Stanley, who ran it?):
> 
> I remember Jim Gardner helping my father sneak three brand new bicycles into the (pier) apartment late one Christmas Eve. My father was on one bike, Jim on the other, and the third bike was in between them with both having a grip on the handle bars of the third bike.


----------



## iridered2003

crashboatbasin said:


> how about the old ski jump off 61 st


back 4 or 5 pages, have a good day.


----------



## crashboatbasin

iridered2003 said:


> yea,they had the cops called out to the westend a few months ago during dove season i guess it is for shots fired out there. seen it in the paper. we use to hunt dove by the shapers milk dairy just before deadmans curve. not nothing but apt complexs!


that was me!!! they call the cops every year on me, so now on opening day i call them and tell them to come on out and ck us and have some bbq doves same with the game warden . A few years back a hunter was shot by a cop it was a bad deal !!

b peterek


----------



## Redfishr

Haute Pursuit said:


> What was the name of the lit up burger joint on Seawall that was there in the 60's and 70's? I think it was somewhere around 39th or so... My uncle used to take me there at least once a month when I was a kid.


Boulevard Drive-Inn.
We use to eat there every friday evening. Cheeseburger basket that was bigger than a whataburger.....55 cents....included fries.
It was on 32nd and Blvd......Last of the old Car-hops in galston.


----------



## Tortuga

*MY LORD* !!!

Is this thread *STILL GOING* ????

It's been *TWO YEARS* since I started it....

Thing seems to have a "Life of it's Own"....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## yer_corks_under

*gtown*



Redfishr said:


> Boulevard Drive-Inn.
> We use to eat there every friday evening. Cheeseburger basket that was bigger than a whataburger.....55 cents....included fries.
> It was on 32nd and Blvd......Last of the old Car-hops in galston.


They had great chili and spaghetti.
I liked the old Surf Drive Inn around 37th and Broadway too.


----------



## Utah Carl

Redfishr said:


> Boulevard Drive-Inn.
> We use to eat there every friday evening. Cheeseburger basket that was bigger than a whataburger.....55 cents....included fries.
> It was on 32nd and Blvd......Last of the old Car-hops in galston.


"Seawall Mary" was probably your hop. We finally talked her into selling us beer. The food was fantastic, especially the shrimp burgers. It was owned by the same family that owned the Boulevard Motel. I think it might have been Dell'Osso. As we grew older, we began eating inside. And then it was gone forever.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> For the phone company and back then the phone company guys down there were better connected than the police I think and my dad would take me up to the hospitality room on top floor and they had water fountain that dispensed beer  my little brother & had a blast up there ....I remember my grandfather taking me down there when Falstaff bought out Southern Select and watching the workers destroying Southern Select kegs with axes


Flag and Southern Select? They could give it away?

The guy who was the second owner of the Tour Train was a former Falsfaff guy (Williamson? His wife was, Betty).

Regarding going down the island, I remember Schapers Dairy, Sullivan's ranch and a few others, which still remain today.

If you want to hunt or fish, go down to the end of Indian Beach Dr. And if you want to buy 2 acres down there, let me know.


----------



## Troutman123

*you crack me up*

Trade. You 2acres for some ocean front Arizona ........yeah Ronny. Scharerh
Scharper & I were buds the Sullivans have done well Gerald & I confirmed
Together he has couple beautiful ranches up here


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Trade. You 2acres for some ocean front Arizona ........yeah Ronny. Scharerh
> Scharper & I were buds the Sullivans have done well Gerald & I confirmed
> Together he has couple beautiful ranches up here


Back then Sullivan was president of BHS Sr. Class. The school was basically about surfers v. jocks. ("Surfers rule") Surfers broke into the gym one afternoon during football practice and stole watches and stuff. Sullivan, Choate, Naschke and others grabbed one of the surfers by the throat the following morning at the entrance to the cafeteria.

Stolen junk returned.


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> Flag and Southern Select? They could give it away?
> 
> The guy who was the second owner of the Tour Train was a former Falsfaff guy (Williamson? His wife was, Betty).
> 
> Regarding going down the island, I remember Schapers Dairy, Sullivan's ranch and a few others, which still remain today.
> 
> If you want to hunt or fish, go down to the end of Indian Beach Dr. And if you want to buy 2 acres down there, let me know.


i remember the dairy. nothing like a fresh cold glass of milk, atleast back then. use to hunt dove there out back. nothing around that area then. now, condos and apt.


----------



## Troutman123

*tell you great*

Surfer / Oscar story in morning


----------



## VJER

I gew up in Alvin, not Galveston. I did have some distant relatives that lived in Galveston, and met them only once. I remember the old White Wooden Roller Coaster. It was my Mom, my younger brother and me in one car and my Dad and baby brother in the car infront of us. During the ride, my Mom had to put a choke hold on my brother and I to keep us in. At the end of the ride, my Dad asked us if we wanted to ride again. My brother and I said no, and my baby brother told my dad, "No, I liked it once alread!"...LOL

I remember riding down the beach at the end of the Seawall. Fished Offats and would swim to the platform and jump off. I remember an uncle catching som VERY large trout with an old Bingo Lure. 

We moved on to the rock groins and finally the 61st St Pier. I remember being on the pier when the water color changed. It was like a magical curtain as it moved to the beach. You could follow it all the way to the beach and then it disappeared. All hell broke loose with the fish. Everyone started catching a variety of fish. A grand day for a boy of 11. We use to drive down the ramp to the left of the pier on to the beach. 

Sea World was great for what it was. But the best memory was stopping at Weber's on the way home. A Root Beer Float...mmmmm...vjer


----------



## Utah Carl

VJER said:


> I gew up in Alvin, not Galveston. I did have some distant relatives that lived in Galveston, and met them only once. I remember the old White Wooden Roller Coaster. It was my Mom, my younger brother and me in one car and my Dad and baby brother in the car infront of us. During the ride, my Mom had to put a choke hold on my brother and I to keep us in. At the end of the ride, my Dad asked us if we wanted to ride again. My brother and I said no, and my baby brother told my dad, "No, I liked it once alread!"...LOL
> 
> I remember riding down the beach at the end of the Seawall. Fished Offats and would swim to the platform and jump off. I remember an uncle catching som VERY large trout with an old Bingo Lure.
> 
> We moved on to the rock groins and finally the 61st St Pier. I remember being on the pier when the water color changed. It was like a magical curtain as it moved to the beach. You could follow it all the way to the beach and then it disappeared. All hell broke loose with the fish. Everyone started catching a variety of fish. A grand day for a boy of 11. We use to drive down the ramp to the left of the pier on to the beach.
> 
> Sea World was great for what it was. But the best memory was stopping at Weber's on the way home. A Root Beer Float...mmmmm...vjer


That ramp by 61st was destroyed by Ike (not the president). It was rebuilt. That beach, by the way, was where Leroy Colombo (no voice, no hearing) was the lifeguard in the 1950's. We kids would sit on the edge of the seawall and, literally, watch him save people. He pulled a deceased female from the water. He looked up at the sky and pounded his fists into the sand. He died, homeless, in his car.

The 61st St. pier ended up on the seawall during the hurricane. It's back, now (lower to the water?).

The 90th St. pier? There's a little activity going on, but that is going to be a huge mother to rebuild.

Sea Arama? That went bankrupt in the 1980's. I think Fertitta owns the property. The site was used for salvage purposes after the hurricane.

Root Beer floats? It proves there is a God.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> That was Lucas, then they bought Covenington's and named it Luke's.


Bingo! I forgot about Covenington's. Think I owned Luke's meat locker off 39th for a while.


----------



## Troutman123

*dance hall surfers & Oscar*

There was a dance hall on S road by what is now baseball fields on that big curve (may have been Lulac) anyway we were at a dance therre and some of those bleach blond surfers from Houston showed up , if my memory is right somehow Wendy Zwernamman invithed them. Anyway all hell broke out and here comes Oscar Ekelund (you didn't mess with his Island boys & girls) and this one hot shot surfer assumed the karate stanse and said "I know karate" Oscar very slowly pulled back his sportcoat patted his pistol and told him (and I'm a good shot"  Funny how things stick with you like that . In fact , in our 65 yearbook there is one or two pictures from that dance oh yeah Pop Warren was there with his trusty camera. For any of you that knew little Johnny Cagnola I have a really funny story from that fight I'll save for later


----------



## Troutman123

*Was'nt that*

Albert Choate & Leroy Naschke ? Those guys one or two years older ..they still down there ?



Utah Carl said:


> Back then Sullivan was president of BHS Sr. Class. The school was basically about surfers v. jocks. ("Surfers rule") Surfers broke into the gym one afternoon during football practice and stole watches and stuff. Sullivan, Choate, Naschke and others grabbed one of the surfers by the throat the following morning at the entrance to the cafeteria.
> 
> Stolen junk returned.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Albert Choate & Leroy Naschke ? Those guys one or two years older ..they still down there ?


Albert and Leroy remained behind the masses that migrated out of Galveston over the years. Leroy was among the few original Galveston Surfers (long-boards imported from CA.) Another original surfer was (sp) Videl Cardin, later joined by Albert Shannon. They mainly surfed on the east side of the Pleasure Pier. Albert C. worked in GISD as baseball coach for many years. He (and Vandy Anderson and Frank Incaperea) is on the Navigation Board that oversees the they-let-it-get- rotten-to-the-core Pelican Island Bridge. Leroy married Mary Jo Santire (father owned the Golden Greek at 23rd & Seawall). She is in PR. Both, excellent examples of the human race.


----------



## Troutman123

*That 2 funny*

forgot about the Golden Greek..Not mistaken Videl & Albert were good baseball players ? Bert Blume and I rented boards down on the sand about 37th I'm thinking , for some guy in Houston. I didn't know Frank . Speaking of Frank I understand Frank Shukanes still on the Island ?



Utah Carl said:


> Albert and Leroy remained behind the masses that migrated out of Galveston over the years. Leroy was among the few original Galveton Surfers (long-boards imported from CA.) Another original surfer was (sp) Videl Cardin, later joined by Albert Shannon. Albert worked in GISD as baseball coach for many years. He (and Vandy Anderson and Frank Incaperea) is on the Navigation Board that oversees the rotten-to-the-core Pelican Island Bridge. Leroy married Mary Jo Santire (father owned the Golden Greek at 23rd & Seawall...gag). She is in PR. Both, excellent examples of the human race.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> forgot about the Golden Greek..Not mistaken Videl & Albert were good baseball players ? Bert Blume and I rented boards down on the sand about 37th I'm thinking , for some guy in Houston. I didn't know Frank . Speaking of Frank I understand Frank Shukanes still on the Island ?


Frank I. was/is the leader of the Galveston Beach Band. They were at Menard Park until they moved over behind Ashton Villa in the '80's.

I remember what you're talking about down on 37th. We had a bonfire there one night, "surfed", so to speak and tried to be like Beach Boys (who appeared at the Moody Civic Center one afternoon, but we were too cool to go). Wanda, from LaMarque, where are you now? (Never mind, I'm married. Too late for you.)

Also remember the name, Frankie Shukanes. Telephone book has a Frank Shukanes at 4411 N1/2 (409-765-7010). Tell him he still owes you $100 and you are demanding immediate payment (better odds of getting that than a lottery ticket). (And if anybody knows Dwight Strain, tell that SOB that he still owes me $50 for a room at the Seahorse for him and some chick with crabs he picked up on the wall.)


----------



## Troutman123

*Frank was the school*

BAD *** but a nice guy !! He and Bubba Fiegel were best friends Bubba got killed in car werck in Calif right out of Marine Boot camp... Apparently Frank has'nt grown up number years back saw him riding bike on the wall with Ippy Ippileto on the handle bars  somebody mentioned the drive in on Broadway I had forgotten about that one we hung out at Waynes , Boulevard & Pier on 25th and wall lots more chicks up there...You ever make the dances at the Moody Center ? I remember seeing James Brown there one summer


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> BAD *** but a nice guy !! He and Bubba Fiegel were best friends Bubba got killed in car werck in Calif right out of Marine Boot camp... Apparently Frank has'nt grown up number years back saw him riding bike on the wall with Ippy Ippileto on the handle bars  somebody mentioned the drive in on Broadway I had forgotten about that one we hung out at Waynes , Boulevard & Pier on 25th and wall lots more chicks up there...You ever make the dances at the Moody Center ? I remember seeing James Brown there one summer


Ippileto married Miridith Brick (fine). They sold the Dr. Pepper franchise, I think, and last I heard are living the life of luxury in the Austin area. Both were truly nice people.

Regarding the Pier, I recall the police driving through and sounding-off their new sirens in the early '60's. Fletcher Harris sold me a converter so I could monitor GPD from my car radio (also had a switch underneath the dash that would turn off my brake lights if the cops were pursuing). Fletcher evacuated during the hurricane and died in a nursing home somewhere. He had one fine daughter (who was always attached to one guy, by whom I think she got knocked up, but might be wrong).

Wayne's is a whole story in itself. Afraid of libel.

I usually worked nights, so didn't go to the Moody Center, except for a few New Year dances. Saw "talent" in the Marine Room of the Pleasure Pier, while bar-backing. (I think Mitchell is making the Moody Center site into a park). The lawyer who owned the ex-Balinese Room bought the ex-Chinese restaurant at 61st & Heards. It's for sale. Never a successful business on that site, but underneath, if you could dig down, there is a treasure of a slate pit that we used to skim across the bayou.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Fletcher Harris never met a City Council meeting that he didn't like. When he and Pat Hartnett and Chick Pauls were all on the council, it was worse than a bad reality TV show to have to present something to them.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> Fletcher Harris never met a City Council meeting that he didn't like. When he and Pat Hartnett and Chick Pauls were all on the council, it was worse than a bad reality TV show to have to present something to them.


So true. I don't know if it was the same council, but around the same time: I would add L.M, S.G and S.N., in my opinion.

The council actually met in a quorum at M&M's (Ralph Cagnola, no councilman, was usually there, too), in my opinion. When some of them started serious drinking, all sorts of city business was conducted, in my opinion. Ruth Kempner (the person who was behind the council form of government in Galveston) publicly called them "the cabal".

Alcohol was banned from the seawall, the Sunday NAACP concerts at Menard Park were shut down, GPD allowed spring break to get entirely out of hand, people could no longer get together on corners, the bike license thing began to fester, police were trained to be bullies and they tried to ban parking on the south side of the seawall. And there you have it, and here we are.


----------



## Sow Trout

It may have been posted earlier, but did anyone frequent Candy's on Mechanic St. What do you know about Candy?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Sow Trout said:


> It may have been posted earlier, but did anyone frequent Candy's on Mechanic St. What do you know about Candy?


I can still remember the "Hey Babe" everytime you walked in the door. She was something else but had awesome italian food. My mom's best friend knew her well. Thanks for reminding me about her.


----------



## Troutman123

*Not sure what time period*

you talking but FH was at our reunion with daughter 2005 @ the country club (I sat with them) her teeth all rotten (crack I'm guessing) don't know about the whole baby thing... Yeah Ippy told me they sold out he used to date Robin Denbow in HS , I think I remember Merideth...Is Wayne still down there ? What about Beno ? I thinking he had a place down East on the wall ?



Utah Carl said:


> Ippileto married Miridith Brick (fine). They sold the Dr. Pepper franchise, I think, and last I heard are living the life of luxury in the Austin area. Both were truly nice people.
> 
> Regarding the Pier, I recall the police driving through and sounding-off their new sirens in the early '60's. Fletcher Harris sold me a converter so I could monitor GPD from my car radio (also had a switch underneath the dash that would turn off my brake lights if the cops were pursuing). Fletcher evacuated during the hurricane and died in a nursing home somewhere. He had one fine daughter (who was always attached to one guy, by whom I think she got knocked up, but might be wrong).
> 
> Wayne's is a whole story in itself. Afraid of libel.
> 
> I usually worked nights, so didn't go to the Moody Center, except for a few New Year dances. Saw "talent" in the Marine Room of the Pleasure Pier, while bar-backing. (I think Mitchell is making the Moody Center site into a park). The lawyer who owned the ex-Balinese Room bought the ex-Chinese restaurant at 61st & Heards. It's for sale. Never a successful business on that site, but underneath, if you could dig down, there is a treasure of a slate pit that we used to skim across the bayou.


----------



## Utah Carl

Sow Trout said:


> It may have been posted earlier, but did anyone frequent Candy's on Mechanic St. What do you know about Candy?


Our gang used to hang out at Candy's. My girlfriend at the time (a Guisti) would leave our table to go help in the kitchen. Candy was Candy Russo (Hey,Babe!). She lived in Harve LaFitte.

Post-Alicia were very depressing days, even more than Ike. I was sleeping on picnic tables at the Boat Club because my residence was wiped out (thanks, Luke's for selling bags of ice for $5 each; how did that municipal gouging charge work out for you?). Even with the electricity out, Candy opened (by candle light). The Washington Hotel had just burned down. We were, in effect, under martial law. They gave me a suite at the Holiday Inn by UTMB because I could provide certain services. What a mess! And there's my girlfriend in 
Candy's tight little kitchen.

But those dark nights at Candy's were romantic and special. She had a strength that oozed around. Thank you, Babe, Candy Russo!


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> you talking but FH was at our reunion with daughter 2005 @ the country club (I sat with them) her teeth all rotten (crack I'm guessing) don't know about the whole baby thing... Yeah Ippy told me they sold out he used to date Robin Denbow in HS , I think I remember Merideth...Is Wayne still down there ? What about Beno ? I thinking he had a place down East on the wall ?


The last I heard about Wayne, he was working a cash register in LaMarque. That could be completely wrong. According to Gaido's new cookbook, Wayne is "retired". In later years, he had an old 1950's Buick or Olds. My girlfriend at the time was leaving early one morning and saw it on fire in his garage.

It snowed one time and Wayne, in high school, tried to ski down the gun mound where the San Luis is with water skis. I'm still laughing. He (or maybe Mickey) and Sonny Martini had old WWII Jeeps. Look at 'em now.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> you talking but FH was at our reunion with daughter 2005 @ the country club (I sat with them) her teeth all rotten (crack I'm guessing) don't know about the whole baby thing... Yeah Ippy told me they sold out he used to date Robin Denbow in HS , I think I remember Merideth...Is Wayne still down there ? What about Beno ? I thinking he had a place down East on the wall ?


Beno's is still there. He's also mentioned in Gaido's new cookbook. I think he also has a catering service. You can Google "Galveston Restaurant Reviews, look under the TripAdvisor site and read Benno reviews." Personally, I'm just looking for somewhere on the island to get oysters on the half-shell (that's not packed with tourists and not owned by Smecca).


----------



## therealbigman

Utah Carl said:


> Beno's is still there. He's also mentioned in Gaido's new cookbook. I think he also has a catering service. You can Google "Galveston Restaurant Reviews, look under the TripAdvisor site and read Benno reviews." Personally, I'm just looking for somewhere on the island to get oysters on the half-shell (that's not packed with tourists and not owned by Smecca).


For Oysters, try Rudy Bentencort's, Black Pearl on 24th @ Market, The old Ortiz's Ace Tailors.


----------



## Utah Carl

therealbigman said:


> For Oysters, try Rudy Bentencort's, Black Pearl on 24th @ Market, The old Ortiz's Ace Tailors.


Got it. Thanks!

Betencort is a familiar name.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Route 66*

Here is a link from someone involved with Route 66's filming in Galveston in the early 1960's.

http://ralph-senensky.blogspot.com/2009/12/narcissus-on-old-red-fire-engine


----------



## Utah Carl

Try this:

http://ralph-senensky.blogspot.com/


----------



## Utah Carl

On ralphs trec, search Route 66. It's worth it (I hope).


----------



## therealbigman

Utah Carl said:


> Got it. Thanks!
> 
> Betencort is a familiar name.


He also has The Press Box and Safari Grill. Him ,His brother, and sister all Oconnell Grads, His Brother Is Married to Ray Scharpers oldest daughter Kelly. All good people. 
Speaking of Ray Scharper,

I worked for him and Raymond Anonson when they opened Scharper's BBQ Galley underneath the Poop Deck back in the summer of 78, at the same time was working on the Flagship T-head for Raymond, Ray's 2 oldest daughters worked their also when I was there , Kelly and Lisa, They would collect the parking money, Their little sister Terri, was a lifeguard at the Elks Lodge that summer, one thing about Ray and is wife Jane may she R.I.P , They produced some dang good looking Daughters. lol


----------



## Utah Carl

therealbigman said:


> He also has The Press Box and Safari Grill. Him ,His brother, and sister all Oconnell Grads, His Brother Is Married to Ray Scharpers oldest daughter Kelly. All good people.
> Speaking of Ray Scharper,
> 
> I worked for him and Raymond Anonson when they opened Scharper's BBQ Galley underneath the Poop Deck back in the summer of 78, at the same time was working on the Flagship T-head for Raymond, Ray's 2 oldest daughters worked their also when I was there , Kelly and Lisa, They would collect the parking money, Their little sister Terri, was a lifeguard at the Elks Lodge that summer, one thing about Ray and is wife Jane may she R.I.P , They produced some dang good looking Daughters. lol


I remember the name Anoson and my wife remembers he managed the Flagship t-head. Vaguely remember the bbq place under the Poop Deck, which I think they turned into a surrey rental place. I think the Poop Deck had its origins in a location behind the Moody House (i.e. Buccaneer). Maybe it began as the Omar Kahayyam. That was one smooth place that wasn't easy to get into as a teenager, but once you did, it was better than dying and going to heaven.


----------



## DeaconDon

Where to begin..... Christie's on the beach, The Jack Tar, watermelon stands up and down Highway 3, Stewart Beach - driving right down to the "wet" sand... Gaido's, The Balainese Room (sp?), pictures of my dad's Midnight Blue 1950 Merc.... oh...I almost forgot.... the jellyfish....(they spoiled some of our days)


----------



## yer_corks_under

Albert Choate & Leroy Naschke ? Those guys one or two years older ..they still down there ?

They still live on the island. See them all the time.

Didn't Frankie Macaluso have the surfboard rental on 37th?

Frankie Shukanes is still around too!

Had some drinks with Ray Scharper last night. He was telling stories about the Hitching Post and Kelly's Cool Spot.


----------



## iridered2003

therealbigman said:


> He also has The Press Box and Safari Grill. Him ,His brother, and sister all Oconnell Grads, His Brother Is Married to Ray Scharpers oldest daughter Kelly. All good people.
> Speaking of Ray Scharper,
> 
> I worked for him and Raymond Anonson when they opened Scharper's BBQ Galley underneath the Poop Deck back in the summer of 78, at the same time was working on the Flagship T-head for Raymond, Ray's 2 oldest daughters worked their also when I was there , Kelly and Lisa, They would collect the parking money, Their little sister Terri, was a lifeguard at the Elks Lodge that summer, one thing about Ray and is wife Jane may she R.I.P , They produced some dang good looking Daughters. lol


you think them girls are hot?:cheers::cheers::wink:


----------



## Bandman

The 2 Shukanes girls I knew were drop-dead gorgeous. I went to school k - 12 with Lennie. Last time I saw her was 1999 40th class reunion - she was still beautiful.


----------



## Utah Carl

Beautiful? I'd go with Dorothy McLeod, number one. Marilyn Levy was beautiful. Seal Seinsheimer, Joy Furhop and Jane Vinyard were knock-outs, so was Suzie Goodrich. But the out-of-town girls trolling up on the seawall were the loosest and best (Texas City girls were ok, too). Ok, and I will throw in all of the Tornettes and Janet Montgomery, majorette in the BHS band (I'd walk up to her at her locker at Lovenberg and couldn't even speak). Her brother was Roy. Their father was killed in a traffic accident around 33rd & O. He worked for C.P. Evans, I think. They lived in Cedar Lawn.


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> Beautiful? I'd go with Dorothy McLeod, number one. Marilyn Levy was beautiful. Seal Seinsheimer, Joy Furhop and Jane Vinyard were knock-outs, so was Suzie Goodrich. But the out-of-town girls trolling up on the seawall were the loosest and best (Texas City girls were ok, too). Ok, and I will throw in all of the Tornettes and Janet Montgomery, majorette in the BHS band (I'd walk up to her at her locker at Lovenberg and couldn't even speak). Her brother was Roy. Their father was killed in a traffic accident around 33rd & O. He worked for C.P. Evans, I think. They lived in Cedar Lawn.


dorothy, nice lady.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Is Seal Seinseimer still married to Ross Grief?


----------



## Troutman123

*Carl you not*

Going like this one but I dated Janet!!!!!!!! Correct on dad death but he was actuallyu a meat
Broker sold to the grocery stores. They lived accross street from the Ritters Dsavid & Raney 
& she was very easy on the eyes



Utah Carl said:


> Beautiful? I'd go with Dorothy McLeod, number one. Marilyn Levy was beautiful. Seal Seinsheimer, Joy Furhop and Jane Vinyard were knock-outs, so was Suzie Goodrich. But the out-of-town girls trolling up on the seawall were the loosest and best (Texas City girls were ok, too). Ok, and I will throw in all of the Tornettes and Janet Montgomery, majorette in the BHS band (I'd walk up to her at her locker at Lovenberg and couldn't even speak). Her brother was Roy. Their father was killed in a traffic accident around 33rd & O. He worked for C.P. Evans, I think. They lived in Cedar Lawn.


----------



## therealbigman

Was their a Menotti's grocery store of some kind or another, where was it at, 

How bout Mrs Wilkinson's store,s,

I grew up with Brent and Bart Bennedetti,

Any of yall know Buzzy.

They lived in the old trash incinerator on English Bayou.


----------



## portalto

Utah Carl said:


> Beautiful? I'd go with Dorothy McLeod, number one. Marilyn Levy was beautiful. Seal Seinsheimer, Joy Furhop and Jane Vinyard were knock-outs, so was Suzie Goodrich. But the out-of-town girls trolling up on the seawall were the loosest and best (*Texas City girls were ok, too)*. Ok, and I will throw in all of the Tornettes and Janet Montgomery, majorette in the BHS band (I'd walk up to her at her locker at Lovenberg and couldn't even speak). Her brother was Roy. Their father was killed in a traffic accident around 33rd & O. He worked for C.P. Evans, I think. They lived in Cedar Lawn.


But La Marque girls were the best back then!!!!


----------



## portalto

therealbigman said:


> *Was their a Menotti's grocery store of some kind or another, where was it at, *
> 
> How bout Mrs Wilkinson's store,s,
> 
> I grew up with Brent and Bart Bennedetti,
> 
> Any of yall know Buzzy.
> 
> They lived in the old trash incinerator on English Bayou.


My grandfather was the butcher at Menotti's but I could not tell you where it was - I was too young. But I do know that my grandparent's neighbor's daughter married a Menotti - Linda & Joe.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Going like this one but I dated Janet!!!!!!!! Correct on dad death but he was actuallyu a meat
> Broker sold to the grocery stores. They lived accross street from the Ritters Dsavid & Raney
> & she was very easy on the eyes


You probably know Toby Basher.

Raney Ritter was too fine for eyes.

I played (tried to) golf with David at the Country Club. The whole family was nice people. Super nice.


----------



## Utah Carl

portalto said:


> My grandfather was the butcher at Menotti's but I could not tell you where it was - I was too young. But I do know that my grandparent's neighbor's daughter married a Menotti - Linda & Joe.


Menotti's was down on 21st, around a block south (SE corner) of the orphanage. Mr. Menotti's family home was across the street from Menotti's in a huge white house on a large lot. I can still see Mr. Menotti and smell the store.

After we left, my mother would sometimes drive east down the seawall to a place just off the seawall where she would point to a live chicken, and we'd go home with a dead chicken (18th?).

I think Susan Menotti is still a realtor.


----------



## therealbigman

What about Ranch and Home on 45th Broadway, Back in the day didn't they raise and slaughter chickens ,

And wasn,t their a place called Hygrade or Higrade packing company, I've heard a few story's , where were they at , somewhere around 59th or so.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is Seal Seinseimer still married to Ross Grief?


Probably so.

Her mother was the sister of Mrs. Levin, who lived next door, whose daughter, Lynn, was buried yesterday. Dorothy McCleod's family lived across from the Levins.

Grief was manager of the airport in the '80's.


----------



## Utah Carl

therealbigman said:


> What about Ranch and Home on 45th Broadway, Back in the day didn't they raise and slaughter chickens ,
> 
> And wasn,t their a place called Hygrade or Higrade packing company, I've heard a few story's , where were they at , somewhere around 59th or so.


I think Ranch & Home ended up being owned by the late Archie Panfelli (I think he's late), an Albert Choate-like BHS baseball player. D&M Poultry was in the area.

Higrade Packing (Tremonte) was down on around 65th & Broadway. What a smell!. I remember the smoke stack (and the smell). Oleander drive-in was down the block.


----------



## Utah Carl

therealbigman said:


> Was their a Menotti's grocery store of some kind or another, where was it at,
> 
> How bout Mrs Wilkinson's store,s,
> 
> I grew up with Brent and Bart Bennedetti,
> 
> Any of yall know Buzzy.
> 
> They lived in the old trash incinerator on English Bayou.


I think Mrs. Wilkinson's store is closed. There was an article in the local newspaper recently. She apparently stayed with that store almost until her death.


----------



## therealbigman

Utah Carl said:


> I think Mrs. Wilkinson's store is closed. There was an article in the local newspaper recently. She apparently stayed with that store almost until her death.


Yes, she has passed, Ike closed her doors, I was wondering if anyone could comment on her, I have heard alot story's about her, working her butt off raising a bunch of children out of the little store.


----------



## ossnap

I'm not born on the island, or can go from way back like some in here can but, all I wanted to say is that this thread is awesome. I;ve enjoyed reading every post in this topic. Glad to see it still alive after many days.


----------



## Utah Carl

therealbigman said:


> Yes, she has passed, Ike closed her doors, I was wondering if anyone could comment on her, I have heard alot story's about her, working her butt off raising a bunch of children out of the little store.


Here is a link to her obituary. Incredible person

http://galvestondailynews.com/story/151259

If link doesn't work go to GND.com and do a search.


----------



## Troutman123

*menotti was*

On 39th about M accross street St John Lutheran



therealbigman said:


> Was their a Menotti's grocery store of some kind or another, where was it at,
> 
> How bout Mrs Wilkinson's store,s,
> 
> I grew up with Brent and Bart Bennedetti,
> 
> Any of yall know Buzzy.
> 
> They lived in the old trash incinerator on English Bayou.


----------



## therealbigman

Anyone know long time constable, Sam Popovich, Heard he was a helluva good man.


----------



## Troutman123

*yes he was good guy*

Think he ended up opening barbque place between Kirwinm & Broadway
But Carl can probably speak to this subject better than me


----------



## Utah Carl

*Route 66 behind the scenes*

http://www.texasarchive.org/library..._Filming_of_Route_66&gsearch=route 66 filming


----------



## Troutman123

*didnt know Archie*

Died & you right another good guy & good ball player , you right D&M was NE corner
Broadway & 45th
Val Tramonte & I worked a couple summers @ hi grade for his uncle before Carla took it
Out........thinmk tornado sat down on. It????????? Val in Vegas now I beleive


Utah Carl said:


> I think Ranch & Home ended up being owned by the late Archie Panfelli (I think he's late), an Albert Choate-like BHS baseball player. D&M Poultry was in the area.
> 
> Higrade Packing (Tremonte) was down on around 65th & Broadway. What a smell!. I remember the smoke stack (and the smell). Oleander drive-in was down the block.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Think he ended up opening barbque place between Kirwinm & Broadway
> But Carl can probably speak to this subject better than me


Charlie Burgers?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> Probably so.
> 
> Her mother was the sister of Mrs. Levin, who lived next door, whose daughter, Lynn, was buried yesterday. Dorothy McCleod's family lived across from the Levins.
> 
> Grief was manager of the airport in the '80's.


Yeah he was over the airport when I was working for the City. Seals dad was a heck of a nice guy.


----------



## portalto

Troutman123 said:


> Died & you right another good guy & good ball player , you right D&M was NE corner
> Broadway & 45th
> Val Tramonte & I worked a couple summers @ hi grade for his uncle before Carla took it
> Out........thinmk tornado sat down on. It????????? Val in Vegas now I beleive


Wow, I don't know if they are related buy my grandfather did chickens and they lived at 45th & K. I always thought they did chickens around 32nd but Mom isn't one to provide too much info right now.


----------



## crashboatbasin

Utah Carl said:


> There was another drive-in on Broadway, west of 53rd, dishing up "Jet fried chicken." I think it was Carl's, but maybe Gus's. It wasn't seawall cool. And who wants to eat chicken with that jet fuel taste?
> 
> Carl later took over Lazy Oaks or whatever it was called down on Stewart Road. It was a little beer joint with pool tables and a juke on the inside. Outside, you had swings, tables, horse shoe pitching, etc. surrounded by huge live oaks. The best part: no tourists! Carl is a long gone daddy. I think it's pretty much a peaceful biker bar today. It looks like Ike gave the oaks a hit. RIP


i use to ride my horse there and have a chop beef bbq sandwich and me up with the ostermayer boys it was just a litte white place back in the oaks


----------



## Troutman123

*think that was it*

He & my grandfather were buddies 
Here another one for you remember when they opened the toll bridge over San Louis
And told us it would be toll until paid for? Went over last summer and paid toll ? Imagine that? Jimmy Vasek? He was commissioner back then? Thinking that 50 year ago?



Utah Carl said:


> Charlie Burgers?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> Charlie Burgers?


Wasn't Charlie Burger the place that got caught paying the guys who euthanized the dogs at the pound and were dropping them off at his place back in the 80's?


----------



## therealbigman

Haute Pursuit said:


> Wasn't Charlie Burger the place that got caught paying the guys who euthanized the dogs at the pound and were dropping them off at his place back in the 80's?


No, That was Joe Joe's Burgers on 29th right off the seawall, The owners were Asian.


----------



## Troutman123

*not sure about 32nd*

But I do know back in 50's the whole chicken thing D&M was 45th
Broadway use to go there on Saturdays with grandparents



portalto said:


> Wow, I don't know if they are related buy my grandfather did chickens and they lived at 45th & K. I always thought they did chickens around 32nd but Mom isn't one to provide too much info right now.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

therealbigman said:


> No, That was Joe Joe's Burgers on 29th right off the seawall, The owners were Asian.


Thats it. Joe Burger.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Danny Smith (rip) owned D&M. Probably gave away more chicken than he sold. He would give to little league, scouts, ect.
Danny played his last gig at the Elks.


----------



## yer_corks_under

David and Raney Ritter, now live in Austin. I saw David last October, he was in town for a class reunion.

Sam Popovich had bbq place at the old Buick Co. on 23rd, now Charlie Burgers. Roger Quorgia and his brother have it now. He said he might sell it. 

I remember Stiglich having live chickens on 28th and Q . Turkeys and chickens on 59th and Broadway when Wiengardens was there.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Is Roger still the president of that bank by UTMB? Roger is a great guy.


----------



## iridered2003

therealbigman said:


> No, That was Joe Joe's Burgers on 29th right off the seawall, The owners were Asian.


use to eat there and buy weed there all the time. back in the day, if nobody had weed, all you needed to do was go to JOE BURGER.me and the lady were talking about it last night. funny you posted this.


----------



## yer_corks_under

*Galveston*



Haute Pursuit said:


> Is Roger still the president of that bank by UTMB? Roger is a great guy.


Roger was on the Galveston Wharves Board, a job came up and he took it.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Simon Chow owned Joe Buger, was a real nice guy. He was buying dogs from the dog catcher, and reselling them to friends in Houston for guard dogs. His place was checked out and no evidence was found that he cooked them.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> David and Raney Ritter, now live in Austin. I saw David last October, he was in town for a class reunion.
> 
> Sam Popovich had bbq place at the old Buick Co. on 23rd, now Charlie Burgers. Roger Quorgia and his brother have it now. He said he might sell it.
> 
> I remember Stiglich having live chickens on 28th and Q . Turkeys and chickens on 59th and Broadway when Wiengardens was there.


I think Pennington Buick was on the other side of the street. Childress might own that building now. The garage and lot are filled with old cars and stuff. Howard Robbins had a car wash down the block in the mid 60's. Last I remember, that building and lot were filled with a bunch of old air conditioning junk.

One of Stiglich's last fishing columns resolved the question of, what happened to Minnie the Mermaid ("is she real or is she fake?")? Minnie was on display at the aquarium on the Pleasure Pier. Tourists were told she washed up on the beach (same tourists who asked if Pleasure Pier water fountains were salt water). Then Mr. Robbins moved her to the 61st St. Pier. She currently resides in a closet in La Marque. (Upper body is a spider monkey with a wig; lower body is a fish. Mrs. Robbins sewed the two together. The spider monkey was a pet of the Robbins girls. After it died, it was in the zoo freezer, awaiting to be the dinner of some animal or snake. Mr. Robbins made me take an oath that I would never tell that to the girls.)


----------



## Troutman123

*Nope Pennington Buick*

was directly accross stree from Kirwin ..I lost one of me front teeth in Charlie Pennintons head plaing football at recess @ Kirwin



Utah Carl said:


> I think Pennington Buick was on the other side of the street. Childress might own that building now. The garage and lot are filled with old cars and stuff. Howard Robbins had a car wash down the block in the mid 60's. Last I remember, that building and lot were filled with a bunch of old air conditioning junk.
> 
> One of Stiglich's last fishing columns resolved the question of, what happened to Minnie the Mermaid ("is she real or is she fake?")? Minnie was on display at the aquarium on the Pleasure Pier. Tourists were told she washed up on the beach (same tourists who asked if Pleasure Pier water fountains were salt water). Then Mr. Robbins moved her to the 61st St. Pier. She currently resides in a closet in La Marque. (Upper body is a spider monkey with a wig; lower body is a fish. Mrs. Robbins sewed the two together. The spider monkey was a pet of the Robbins girls. After it died, it was in the zoo freezer, awaiting to be the dinner of some animal or snake. Mr. Robbins made me take an oath that I would never tell that to the girls.)


----------



## Troutman123

*Were you @ that*

reunion ? It was the first one I missed since we graduated



yer_corks_under said:


> David and Raney Ritter, now live in Austin. I saw David last October, he was in town for a class reunion.
> 
> Sam Popovich had bbq place at the old Buick Co. on 23rd, now Charlie Burgers. Roger Quorgia and his brother have it now. He said he might sell it.
> 
> I remember Stiglich having live chickens on 28th and Q . Turkeys and chickens on 59th and Broadway when Wiengardens was there.


----------



## yer_corks_under

*reunion*



Troutman123 said:


> reunion ? It was the first one I missed since we graduated


I was not there, it was Oct 9th, he came to an event at the Elks after the reunion. I saw pic's Geo Black was there too.


----------



## Troutman123

*I had to be*

in Corpus that weekend , yeah George is / has been one of the driving forces behind all of them , he lives in Harve Lafitte or at least did
Is Don Stevens still with UTMB or has he retired ?



yer_corks_under said:


> I was not there, it was Oct 9th, he came to an event at the Elks after the reunion. I saw pic's Geo Black was there too.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Good thread Jim, as you said, started two years ago!!! LOL and almost up to 27,000 views also.


----------



## Troutman123

*YUP us Old*

BOI's have lots of memories from down there when it was cool to sleep with your doors unlocked yadayada , everybody knew everybody & we all hung out and as you have read the cops would take you home and not to jail (sometimes)


----------



## iridered2003

Troutman123 said:


> BOI's have lots of memories from down there when it was cool to sleep with your doors unlocked yadayada , everybody knew everybody & we all hung out and as you have read the cops would take you home and not to jail (sometimes)


you most be older then 80?


----------



## Troutman123

*Nah*

just the way we lived in the 50's & 60"s



iridered2003 said:


> you most be older then 80?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> just the way we lived in the 50's & 60"s


With a note from your mother or father and if you were at least in the 2nd grade, you could walk (run) home for lunch and get back before the class returned to the room from the cafeteria. Other than the music teacher, you had one teacher all day. The late Mr. Andrus was our principal. He was a fisherman, as was his father.


----------



## iridered2003

iridered2003 said:


> you most be older then 80?


i was just kidding. to sleep with the doors unlocked and windows open is a thing of the past here in galveston. i do sleep with the windows open sometimes, but only because im on the 2nd floor and i would hope i would hear something if someones trying to get in my window.


----------



## Troutman123

*I did'nt take you serious*

wether Galveston or anywhere else for that matter life was so simple back then..One of the highlights in the summer was when the ddt truck would come down the street and all of us would get on our bikes and ride in the fog , wonder if that where my third eye came from . Seriously there were 6 of us boys lived within 2 houses of each other ...Always something going on.. When I tell my kids we used to sleep with our windows open and wake up stuck to the sheets due to humidity I get a very wierd look



iridered2003 said:


> i was just kidding. to sleep with the doors unlocked and windows open is a thing of the past here in galveston. i do sleep with the windows open sometimes, but only because im on the 2nd floor and i would hope i would hear something if someones trying to get in my window.


----------



## Troutman123

*What school*

was that ? I don't remember him



Utah Carl said:


> With a note from your mother or father and if you were at least in the 2nd grade, you could walk (run) home for lunch and get back before the class returned to the room from the cafeteria. Other than the music teacher, you had one teacher all day. The late Mr. Andrus was our principal. He was a fisherman, as was his father.


----------



## iridered2003

Troutman123 said:


> wether Galveston or anywhere else for that matter life was so simple back then..One of the highlights in the summer was when the ddt truck would come down the street and all of us would get on our bikes and ride in the fog , wonder if that where my third eye came from . Seriously there were 6 of us boys lived within 2 houses of each other ...Always something going on.. When I tell my kids we used to sleep with our windows open and wake up stuck to the sheets due to humidity I get a very wierd look


its like back in the day when you could drink on the seawall. man, spent many nights toreup from the floor up on the wall, but all the IDIOTS would start **** and fights, so they closed it all down. i miss them days. kids now days just dont understand?


----------



## white cap

How could anyone NOT mention the first Houston wrestler with a mask????

Yes it was the one and only "EL Mediteco"!

Pepper Gomez would get half that mask off at least once a month!

Those were the days......................wc


----------



## rideorfish

*Island Racers/Car Nuts/Hot Rodders*

Just wondering if anyone on 2cool knew any of these guys who were some of the go-fast crowd around Galveston? = Billy Bunch, Pat Hartnett, Joe Arena, "Cocktail"Charlie Smith, Sam Bickel, Mike Martini, Alby Boening, Marshall Paysee, Bob Hodges, Jack Robinson, Bob Carpenter ,Dave Carpenter.... I'm sure I'll think of others later, but these guys represent many decades of stories, some of which are hilarious.....:texasflag


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> was that ? I don't remember him


Travis. He and Paul Bergan used to play the school song at assemblies (Mr. Andrus on the violin and Mr.Bergan on the Cello. "Dear old Travis, we love you, etc.") He had pictures of his father in his office showing off a line of fish on East Beach - that was probably around 100 years ago.

To the other poster, we waited for the sound of the DDT trucks, too, jumped on our bikes and "road the fog." I later wondered if that did any damage.

We slept with the windows open (had a large wooden window fan). Doors unlocked during the day. We had deliveries from the laundry man, 2x/day mail delivery, the mailman would whistle as he got to each house, the milk man, and Mr. Snowsnoy (sp) was the egg man.


----------



## Utah Carl

rideorfish said:


> Just wondering if anyone on 2cool knew any of these guys who were some of the go-fast crowd around Galveston? = Billy Bunch, Pat Hartnett, Joe Arena, "Cocktail"Charlie Smith, Sam Bickel, Mike Martini, Alby Boening, Marshall Paysee, Bob Hodges, Jack Robinson, Bob Carpenter ,Dave Carpenter.... I'm sure I'll think of others later, but these guys represent many decades of stories, some of which are hilarious.....:texasflag


That's an interesting crew. I dated Pookie (Concetta) 
Arena in high school. Imagine, going into a house filled with Arenas to take their daughter/sister out on a date!
Not sure if Joe Arena was was under the same roof. Alby Boening was a nice guy.


----------



## Utah Carl

WHITE CAP said:


> How could anyone NOT mention the first Houston wrestler with a mask????
> 
> Yes it was the one and only "EL Mediteco"!
> 
> Pepper Gomez would get half that mask off at least once a month!
> 
> Those were the days......................wc


I think the televised wrestling matches (Paul Bosch) were broadcast live on Channel 13 and brought to you by Alvin Furniture Company. For your musical entertainment: Utah Carl.


----------



## Troutman123

*You bet ....We get quart*

cruise the wall hitting on mainland chicks and pass the qt around til gone 



iridered2003 said:


> its like back in the day when you could drink on the seawall. man, spent many nights toreup from the floor up on the wall, but all the IDIOTS would start **** and fights, so they closed it all down. i miss them days. kids now days just dont understand?


----------



## Troutman123

*And Bull Curry ?*

My dad ran the pA system and the Bull would always come talk to my brother and I afterwards one night he threw on of those wooden folding chairs and barely missed my brother and I up on the stage and after the match he came up to us and kept telling us how sorry he was



WHITE CAP said:


> How could anyone NOT mention the first Houston wrestler with a mask????
> 
> Yes it was the one and only "EL Mediteco"!
> 
> Pepper Gomez would get half that mask off at least once a month!
> 
> Those were the days......................wc


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> cruise the wall hitting on mainland chicks and pass the qt around til gone


We saved the qt's (Pearl) and quarted the front steps of BHS.


----------



## Troutman123

*Speaking of that*

How about the doctors making house calls ? Sol Foreman made many of house calls at night & weekends



Utah Carl said:


> Travis. He and Paul Bergan used to play the school song at assemblies (Mr. Andrus on the violin and Mr.Bergan on the Cello. "Dear old Travis, we love you, etc.") He had pictures of his father in his office showing off a line of fish on East Beach - that was probably around 100 years ago.
> 
> To the other poster, we waited for the sound of the DDT trucks, too, jumped on our bikes and "road the fog." I later wondered if that did any damage.
> 
> We slept with the windows open (had a large wooden window fan). Doors unlocked during the day. We had deliveries from the laundry man, 2x/day mail delivery, the mailman would whistle as he got to each house, the milk man, and Mr. Snowsnoy (sp) was the egg man.


----------



## Troutman123

*Carl that was me about the DDT*

You did'nt live around S1/2 did you ? Hell you may have been one of my buds ? But I guess all the kids did that



Utah Carl said:


> Travis. He and Paul Bergan used to play the school song at assemblies (Mr. Andrus on the violin and Mr.Bergan on the Cello. "Dear old Travis, we love you, etc.") He had pictures of his father in his office showing off a line of fish on East Beach - that was probably around 100 years ago.
> 
> To the other poster, we waited for the sound of the DDT trucks, too, jumped on our bikes and "road the fog." I later wondered if that did any damage.
> 
> We slept with the windows open (had a large wooden window fan). Doors unlocked during the day. We had deliveries from the laundry man, 2x/day mail delivery, the mailman would whistle as he got to each house, the milk man, and Mr. Snowsnoy (sp) was the egg man.


----------



## Troutman123

*Billy Bunch*

Wasn't that JJ Bunch ? He died early age weight thing had heart attack


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Billy Bunch is alive and well. Living in Lamarque I thnk


----------



## Troutman123

*See you Monday guys*

its Happy Hour up here I try take out my book and see what other memories I can come up with this weekend this been way too much fun y'all have brought up some fine memories
Have a good one


----------



## VJER

I remember seeing Utah Carl and hearing "I am a wonder from the waste land" live at Alvin Furniture. A small stage just of of Hwy 35. I guess you could call it my first concert. As a matter of fact, my Dad lives at the end of Munson Rd. Man the memories...thanks everyone...Vic


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> its Happy Hour up here I try take out my book and see what other memories I can come up with this weekend this been way too much fun y'all have brought up some fine memories
> Have a good one


Pookie Arena and the late Joey Jay (Joe Koleng) used to dance and rock the days away in the classrooms and halls of Lovenberg. Joe even brought a tambourine so he and Pookie could get down to that new rock 'n roll. Joe was KILE's main dj. Lou Muller worked there, too, but didn't have the energy. Robert Kobarg was there for a brief time (zzzzzz); his family had Kobard's Dairy. The late Tom Weisheart was GM (super-fine daughter). Originally, their little studio was out around 61st & Broadway under their antenna. The newsman was Larry Sanville (he followed the police around in a little car with a flashing yellow light on top). One of Galveston's first black dj's was the late Bo Dollar. His real job was a cook at the Buccaneer. He had an evening call-in show. (There also used to be a Tripple XXX live request/dedication show).

KILE relocated to a little place across from the Gizmo (26th & Q 1/2?). And then, it followed KUFO (the space craft studio on the front of the Flagship) into the airways of the long-gone-daddies. (The little building at the entrance of the 90th St. Pier (if it's still there) was designed to be a radio studio, featuring fishing reports. Mr. Robbins couldn't pull that one off, so it became a storage room.

Joe eventually died at a young age from a bad ticker. His family resided over on around 53rd and R (?). His piano was in the garage and we'd go over there sometimes to hear him rock. RIP, Joe.

Lou Muller was somehow elected to city council in the '80's. He was the Park Board representative, then the Park Board hired him. Last I saw of him, he was smoking his cigarettes outside the Park Board's Tja Mahal.

As they used to say at the end of the newsreels: "Time marches on."


----------



## Bandman

John Sosnowy was the Planters Nuts distributor. He drove a panel truck with "Nuts to you from Sosnowy" painted on the back. He was very active with Little League baseball for a while.
Otto Lossow had the only egg route that I knew about. He later became a hairdresser and sold insurance. Had 3 sons - Bobbie, Eugene, and Rickey. Eugene played basketball at BHS and Rickey was an Allstate trumpet player.


----------



## Bandman

KILE on 61st. Used to go out there at night and and talk jazz with DJ Steve Canyon (Cohen) between records. Vandy Anderson worked out there, but I only heard him once. Earlier the station had been KLUF, owned by George Roy Clough, and located downtown. I did a radio play in elementary school from there. My brother played in a dixieland band that had an hour show once a week for a while. 

When Clough was mayor he bragged about running a wide open city and brought the wrath of Will Wilson to town.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> John Sosnowy was the Planters Nuts distributor. He drove a panel truck with "Nuts to you from Sosnowy" painted on the back. He was very active with Little League baseball for a while.
> Otto Lossow had the only egg route that I knew about. He later became a hairdresser and sold insurance. Had 3 sons - Bobbie, Eugene, and Rickey. Eugene played basketball at BHS and Rickey was an Allstate trumpet player.


Thanks for that memory clarification. I think Mr. Sosnowy lived on Crockett. As a little kid, I was fascinated by the egg guy and his cartons of eggs.

We rode out bikes over to the Little League park on 39th & T and the one over on around 54th & S. Those were some good peanuts! I think they had snow cones, too. 
Cheered Willis Lucas, Alfred Magliolo and others far-away from memory.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> KILE on 61st. Used to go out there at night and and talk jazz with DJ Steve Canyon (Cohen) between records. Vandy Anderson worked out there, but I only heard him once. Earlier the station had been KLUF, owned by George Roy Clough, and located downtown. I did a radio play in elementary school from there. My brother played in a dixieland band that had an hour show once a week for a while.
> 
> When Clough was mayor he bragged about running a wide open city and brought the wrath of Will Wilson to town.


Those are some old memories.

KGBC began in a small house by Fish Village before moving to Pelican Island, next to their antenna and transmitter. They (Vandy, etc.) provided life-saving services during hurricanes.

Vandy used to be a barker on the Pleasure Pier.

Most people know that KHOU-TV began as KGUL-TV at 11 Video Lane on 45th. KGUL (and later, the U.S. Weather Bureau) petitioned to move out of Galveston. The Galveston city council was all for it!

(It must be the water.)


----------



## Utah Carl

VJER said:


> I remember seeing Utah Carl and hearing "I am a wonder from the waste land" live at Alvin Furniture. A small stage just of of Hwy 35. I guess you could call it my first concert. As a matter of fact, my Dad lives at the end of Munson Rd. Man the memories...thanks everyone...Vic


I attempted to ascertain if there is any existing film of those matches and Utah, but always a dead-in. Even his family didn't have any recordings, not even "I'm just a..."

Utah and the boys used to play some of those places on 45th (can't remember the name of any). We were in BHS and they served beer, so it was worth it. Utah, wearing his "Utah" boots made his entrance, walking through the door, going to the stage in the corner (maybe a foot above floor level). He had to keep adjusting his hat because it hit the ceiling. And then his boot would start tapping: "I'm just a wanderer of the wasteland, ridin' along, thinkin' of days gone by..."

(I mentioned before that one Utah's boys - band members - was Herbie, who fished the Pleasure Pier all the time.)


----------



## iridered2003

rideorfish said:


> Just wondering if anyone on 2cool knew any of these guys who were some of the go-fast crowd around Galveston? = Billy Bunch, Pat Hartnett, Joe Arena, "Cocktail"Charlie Smith, Sam Bickel, Mike Martini, Alby Boening, Marshall Paysee, Bob Hodges, Jack Robinson, Bob Carpenter ,Dave Carpenter.... I'm sure I'll think of others later, but these guys represent many decades of stories, some of which are hilarious.....:texasflag


billy bunch. i remember his shop on broadway at 50th street. had him do a motor for me when he was on the mainland. everybody i knew in the drag racing world hated him, not sure why. they felt he could only build a junk motor, which is far from the truth.marshalls a ok guy. what about mitch king? he won the 2008 and the 2009 championship in the IHRA in a topfuel dragster. mitch had a 48 or so wallys he use to run at the hill. that thing was soooo unsafe. i dont see how hes still alive after seeing that thing going down the 1/4 mile. CRAZY!


----------



## Mr. Breeze

I must of been a Utah Carl fan as a kid. I remember that line....I'm just a wanderer of the wasteland....info online says that was his theme song...did he have a TV show that aired in Houston in the late 50's? A couple of good links with pictures when I googled Utah Carl Beach.


----------



## iridered2003

Troutman123 said:


> cruise the wall hitting on mainland chicks and pass the qt around til gone


i dont know about passing around a qt, but a few FATTYS may be closer to the truth.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

iridered2003 said:


> billy bunch. i remember his shop on broadway at 50th street. had him do a motor for me when he was on the mainland. everybody i knew in the drag racing world hated him, not sure why. they felt he could only build a junk motor, which is far from the truth.marshalls a ok guy. what about mitch king? he won the 2008 and the 2009 championship in the IHRA in a topfuel dragster. mitch had a 48 or so wallys he use to run at the hill. that thing was soooo unsafe. i dont see how hes still alive after seeing that thing going down the 1/4 mile. CRAZY!


I dont know how good a motor Mr. Bunch built but he was one of the finest guys I knew growing up. He and my Uncle Tommy Davis "Sleepy" used to build hot rods together when I was a young kid. Man, that was a long time ago.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Car clubs*

There used to be several car clubs in the early '60's. It was cool to display your car club's plaque in the rear window or bumper. Can't remember the names of any of them. One club met at the Ratisseau's house on around 38th & O1/2. Ronnie Ratisseau had one of Galveston's first GTO's. He was a regular dragger down on the hill. Someone painted in the quarter-mile markers. There was usually someone down the way looking out for the coppers. The Ratisseaus had a Vette repair shop over on around 39th & M, I think. The parents and kids, all truly great people. (Jim Mabe beat the hell out of Ronnie one night on the wall.)


----------



## Troutman123

*KILE*

Remember " Spin it & win it " ?
Remember the XXX Root Beer on 45th we would ride our bikes up there just for the smell 



Utah Carl said:


> Pookie Arena and the late Joey Jay (Joe Koleng) used to dance and rock the days away in the classrooms and halls of Lovenberg. Joe even brought a tambourine so he and Pookie could get down to that new rock 'n roll. Joe was KILE's main dj. Lou Muller worked there, too, but didn't have the energy. Robert Kobarg was there for a brief time (zzzzzz); his family had Kobard's Dairy. The late Tom Weisheart was GM (super-fine daughter). Originally, their little studio was out around 61st & Broadway under their antenna. The newsman was Larry Sanville (he followed the police around in a little car with a flashing yellow light on top). One of Galveston's first black dj's was the late Bo Dollar. His real job was a cook at the Buccaneer. He had an evening call-in show. (There also used to be a Tripple XXX live request/dedication show).
> 
> KILE relocated to a little place across from the Gizmo (26th & Q 1/2?). And then, it followed KUFO (the space craft studio on the front of the Flagship) into the airways of the long-gone-daddies. (The little building at the entrance of the 90th St. Pier (if it's still there) was designed to be a radio studio, featuring fishing reports. Mr. Robbins couldn't pull that one off, so it became a storage room.
> 
> Joe eventually died at a young age from a bad ticker. His family resided over on around 53rd and R (?). His piano was in the garage and we'd go over there sometimes to hear him rock. RIP, Joe.
> 
> Lou Muller was somehow elected to city council in the '80's. He was the Park Board representative, then the Park Board hired him. Last I saw of him, he was smoking his cigarettes outside the Park Board's Tja Mahal.
> 
> As they used to say at the end of the newsreels: "Time marches on."


----------



## yer_corks_under

KILE was in the West side of the Galvez then moved to 26th St.

I saw Vandy at Lou's Christmas Party.


----------



## rideorfish

*"Cherry Hill"*

Cherry hill was good for 2 things----but I'll not elaborate on one of them:biggrin:---BUT---Did anyone do much racing there? I ran a blue 65 Mustang there a lot, and an old silver raggidy 58 Corvette some [when it would run] from 1970 on. Some fri.& sat.nites that place was loaded with cars, till the cops came----and an hour later we'd all go back. Looking back ,I'm suprised a lot more folks didn't get hurt , with all the alcohol/youth/speed mix going---I guess we were young and bulletproof !!---LOL--- I do remember the nite Roy Gay died on his m/c, going off the wall onto the rocks...Recall how many people ran into the end [many of them suicides] I think...Sometimes cars would gather and race on Pelican Island too..[I even recall some being trailered there]...Many of us ran our cars at the track in Dickenson,on sat.nites, but that was never enough!:cheers: :texasflag


----------



## Bandman

I didn't know Ronnie, but I went to school with Roger Ratisseau at Crockett, Lovenberg, and BHS. Saw him a few months ago at Coach Schiebel's Memorial Service. In HS he worked as ticket taker at the State Theater. One night he refused to let some guys in without tickets and they came back around closing time and beat him up pretty bad. Any relation?


----------



## iridered2003

rideorfish said:


> Cherry hill was good for 2 things----but I'll not elaborate on one of them:biggrin:---BUT---Did anyone do much racing there? I ran a blue 65 Mustang there a lot, and an old silver raggidy 58 Corvette some [when it would run] from 1970 on. Some fri.& sat.nites that place was loaded with cars, till the cops came----and an hour later we'd all go back. Looking back ,I'm suprised a lot more folks didn't get hurt , with all the alcohol/youth/speed mix going---I guess we were young and bulletproof !!---LOL--- I do remember the nite Roy Gay died on his m/c, going off the wall onto the rocks...Recall how many people ran into the end [many of them suicides] I think...Sometimes cars would gather and race on Pelican Island too..[I even recall some being trailered there]...Many of us ran our cars at the track in Dickenson,on sat.nites, but that was never enough!:cheers: :texasflag


me and the wife took a ride off the seawall at the HILL in my 1970 smallblock chevelle one night. that was in 1988 or 89. been to long. totaled the car. ive seen many bad crashes at the hill. i quit racing out there after one crash that just blew my mind. i don't see how anyone was not killed that night.


----------



## iridered2003

by the way, i do hold the title of KING OF THE HILL and got the trophy to prove it.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> I didn't know Ronnie, but I went to school with Roger Ratisseau at Crockett, Lovenberg, and BHS. Saw him a few months ago at Coach Schiebel's Memorial Service. In HS he worked as ticket taker at the State Theater. One night he refused to let some guys in without tickets and they came back around closing time and beat him up pretty bad. Any relation?


Roger was the older brother. Ronnie worked as an usher at the State after Roger's tenure. Ronnie would let people in from a side door. That was the difference between Roger and Ronnie.

Schiebel's wife, Judy, was in charge of Ashton Villa in the mid-80's. She caught breast cancer and she and Dick bought an RV and traveled around the U.S., reporting back in a column in the former local newspaper. After she died, he was a bus driver for GISD. He collected and repaired old clocks. I have one on the mantel. His obit was amazing...never realized what a hero of a man he was.


----------



## Bandman

I've heard that George Morton, Frank Vollert, and other retired BHS teachers drink coffee together every morning in a beachfront restaurant. Does anyone know where and when?


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> me and the wife took a ride off the seawall at the HILL in my 1970 smallblock chevelle one night. that was in 1988 or 89. been to long. totaled the car. ive seen many bad crashes at the hill. i quit racing out there after one crash that just blew my mind. i don't see how anyone was not killed that night.


Reggie Jamail, John Alessi and Willie Coldsberg were dragging east on the Hill in the fog one night. It came to an end at the barrier. Reggie's car was on "display" at Tony's. What a horrible loss of some really nice guys.

When Pat Hartnett was on city council, he was promised that some sort of warning lights and other measures would be taken to prevent people from running into the dead-end. The city lied to him. It was many years later that things were done. Galveston, in many ways, sucks the big one.


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> Reggie Jamail, John Alessi and Willie Coldsberg were dragging east on the Hill in the fog one night. It came to an end at the barrier. Reggie's car was on "display" at Tony's. What a horrible loss of some really nice guys.
> 
> When Pat Hartnett was on city council, he was promised that some sort of warning lights and other measures would be taken to prevent people from running into the dead-end. The city lied to him. It was many years later that things were done. Galveston, in many ways, sucks the big one.


i know a guy that hit it at about 110 mph. they found car parts in the water. sad day. i know of a few others


----------



## Soapeddler

Back in the 60's, the day after my mom would be finished with the school year (teacher), we would load up and head to Galveston and meet my aunt and cousins. We would spend a week in a stilt house at Crystal Beach, catching crabs, building sand castles, going to Galveston, and just chillin. The ferry rides were always a highlight of the trip. I was very young, so a lot of the memories have faded, but the ones that are still here are very fond.


----------



## Troutman123

*i ran into Frank*

[@ VFW couple year ago was hanging out there might check there

QUOTE=Bandman;3245003]I've heard that George Morton, Frank Vollert, and other retired BHS teachers drink coffee together every morning in a beachfront restaurant. Does anyone know where and when?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bandman

Coach Schiebel was an amazing man. Bill Cherry has a column about Lt. Col. Richard Schiebel that just touches on his accomplishments. The men's chorus that sang at his memorial (he was a former member) was fantastic. He was a jet pilot and rode a unicycle. He coached tennis and taught PE for only 2 years at BHS, but had a lasting impact on so many people.


----------



## Utah Carl

*GPD Stage Show and Dance 11-18-60*

It began at the Moody Center (Manny Green Orchestra) and moved over to the Pleasure Pier (Paul Lewis Orchestra).

Way too much info, but here is some:

Walter B. Rourke, Jr Commissioner of fire and police
O.E. "Gene" Henson, Chief of Police
H.Y. Cartwright, Jr. Mayor
In memory of Henry F. Wisrodt (7-13-06 - 9-4-60)
Detective Division: W.J. Witburn
Juvenile: Kaiser, Ekelund, Blackman, Price, Charles
Advertisers:

Gulf Amusements Park, 2328 Blvd.
Idle Hour Lounge, 1903 23rd
Texas Filling Station (Barney ****) 23rd & Church
Garrigan's Sporting Goods, 614 23rd
Midnight Bar, 404 21st
The Hub News Stand,219 25th
Isle Garage and Auto Parts, 6011 S
Packard Grill, 1015 23rd
Taylors Tavern 2702 Q
Spot Bar, 2102 D
Roy's News Stand, 413 24th
Mayflower Bar, 2010 E
Candy's Place, 309 21st
The Silver Spot and the Derby, 5302 S
W.D. Haden Co., 2012 45th
Paul Shean Co., 1014 23rd
The Cave, 3312 Broadway
Pastime Amusement Parlor, 317 21st
Reed's Tavern & Cafe, 1925 61st
Nick's Bar, 3701 O
Sarg's Forty Second Street Grill, 4127 S
Denton Motor Co. (Studebaker, Lark, Willis) 33 & B-way
Joe Dial's Texico, 61st & P 1/2
Gulf Lounge, "where friends meet" 5006 Broadway
The Westwego (Benny Reed, owner), 5714 S
Interurban Queen, 2019 Market
Jules Damiani Jr., criminal DA
Jambalaya Carfe (Albert Fease, owner) 2812 R 1/2
Jack Tar Oak Room
Giusti Cafe (specializing in pizza pies), 828 Seawall
ABC Racket Store, 2027 Postoffice
Alderigi Bros., 1528 L
Boston Shoe Shop, 514 23rd
Hogan's Shell Service, 45th & Q
Weber's Root Beer, 2528 Butterowe (61st)
Wade Baily Plumbing, 1101 39th
Zig Zag Lounge, 1916 45th
S.L. Husky Bait Camp, 1801 61st
Hollywood Barber Shop, 514 21st
Fletcher Harris Agency, 2217 Mechanic
Tremont Drugs, 1227 Tremont
Vic's Paint & Body, 309 25th
Belluomini's Grocery, 3820 S
L. Del. Osso Food Store, 1702 23rd
Kenny's Bait Camp, 1813 61st
Dairy Kream, 4502 Broadway
Keith's Drive Inn, 928 Seawall
Queen's Drive Inn, 719 Seawall
Old Mexico Cafe, 2202 61st
Pleasure Pier, Howard Robbins, GM
Silver Sands Motel, 3028 Seawall
The Tap Room, Vincent Serio, Prop., 314 23rd
Nevelow's Music Box, 1512 23rd
Witwer Studio, 1119 23rd
K.C. Market, Raymond Knuppel, Prop., 2027 A (rear)
M&S Food Town, 628, Broadway
Downtown Motors, Philip Paratore, 2202 G
Cash Poultry, 1328 N 1/2
Lone Star Barbecue, E. Rasnett, 1202 26th
Rainbow Drive Inn, 6023 S
Carl's Drive Inn, 5217 Broadway
South Jetty Camp, Bll Rehm, Owner
Riveria Courts, 2502 61st.
Oliver's Bar B Q, 614 35th
Coconut Grove, 405 23rd
The Fair Department Store, 2121 D
Little Prize Cafe, Johnny and Verline, owners, 1208 43rd
Dunn's Paradise Inn, 4311 E.
Roulet's Inc. 1111 53rd
Johnny and George Mitchell
The Rialto, 416 25th
Liberty Bar, Irene Perez, Owner, 2115 Strand
Flood & Calvert, 2314 Postoffice
Luby's Cafeteria, 2011 Market
Cupples Radio Sales, 812 21st
Crockett Courts, 4214 U
Henry's Book Store, 2217 Market
Vic A. Maceo
Zig Zag Inn, 7th & Seawall
Gulf Bowl Lanes, 53rd & G
Grand Cafeteria, 612 23rd
Melody Record Shop, 509 21st
Peacock Cafe, 416 21st
Luke's Little Super, 3828 Broadway
Vento's Liquor Store, 1217 26th (yea!, Vento's!)
Speedway Cafe, 1909 23rd (Frank Sinatra ate there)
Gabade's Pharmacy, ANICO Bldg.
Voorhee's Service Station, 23rd & Broadway
Dugan's Gasoline Alley, 2728 Broadway
Seawall Drug Store, 2428 Market (where else?)
Sea Breeze Cafe, 1701 61st
The Rainmaker, East Beach
Wright's Drug Store, 2223 33rd
Dickerson Tire & Appliance, 706 23rd
Someburger, 806 North Blvd. (SOME burgers!)
Turf Grill, R.S. Maceo, Mgr., 2214 Market
Cordray's Drugs, 1501 E
Tropea Bros Food Store, 1527 Church
Alex Upholstery Shop, 312 19th
Hideaway Lounge, 1507 39th

There you have it. These are only a few of the businesses advertising in the program. It's been a long, long way down to where Galveston is today.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Thanks, I remember a lot of them. Would like to see the rest.


----------



## iridered2003

how about the old HICKS GULF station on 61st and I45.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Thanks, I remember a lot of them. Would like to see the rest.


There are a lot of them. We are loaning the "yearbook" to the Galveston Police Department Museum for display/reproduction. The current chief, (Charles Wiley) was around during that time (1960) and hung out with Eddie Barr, rode shotgun as a kid with Jim Gardner, worked for Howard Robbins, etc. When I get it back, if I can remember, I'll loan it to you.

I think Dickerson Tire Co. on 23rd is the place I remember first seeing a tv. They had one on at nights in their window. Recall seeing people gathering around, gawking. Our first tv was in 1952. One channel (KPRC), which mostly ran cartoons and a test screen. Even the test screen was interesting.

The Grand Cafeteria was around 23rd & Church, I think. Popular lunch crowd of politicians and lawyers (one in the same). Today? It's another parking lot.

Henry's Book Store was Henry Sedgwick (related to GPD detective, Tweety Sedgwick, mentioned in previous posts). Still remember the smell of Henry's. Henry's went out of business in the '60's. What a beautiful building (2300 Market?). It's gone.

Mr. Vorhees (filling station at 23rd & Broadway) died, I think, in a hunting accident. Mr. Fuhrhop, owner of Flood and Calvert on the Strand (shipping supplies) died doing what he loved best: deer hunting. He and his son took me fishing one cold morning near Pelican Island. Even I caught a trout!

Regarding other poster, re: Hicks (61st & Broadway). Used their U-Haul business a few times. A few years ago, they relocated several blocks west. There were a lot of corner filing stations so many years ago, 39th & S, one on 53rd, near Broadway. And the gas wars. Gas for no more than 25 cents/gallon. Long-gone daddies. (And then the biggies moved in and took over Broadway and Seawall.) Broadway used to be so beautiful with its Victorian houses. Today, it's a dangerous slum.


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> There are a lot of them. We are loaning the "yearbook" to the Galveston Police Department Museum for display/reproduction. The current chief, (Charles Wiley) was around during that time (1960) and hung out with Eddie Barr, rode shotgun as a kid with Jim Gardner, worked for Howard Robbins, etc. When I get it back, if I can remember, I'll loan it to you.
> 
> I think Dickerson Tire Co. on 23rd is the place I remember first seeing a tv. They had one on at nights in their window. Recall seeing people gathering around, gawking. Our first tv was in 1952. One channel (KPRC), which mostly ran cartoons and a test screen. Even the test screen was interesting.
> 
> The Grand Cafeteria was around 23rd & Church, I think. Popular lunch crowd of politicians and lawyers (one in the same). Today? It's another parking lot.
> 
> Henry's Book Store was Henry Sedgwick (related to GPD detective, Tweety Sedgwick, mentioned in previous posts). Still remember the smell of Henry's. Henry's went out of business in the '60's. What a beautiful building (2300 Market?). It's gone.
> 
> Mr. Vorhees (filling station at 23rd & Broadway) died, I think, in a hunting accident. Mr. Fuhrhop, owner of Flood and Calvert on the Strand (shipping supplies) died doing what he loved best: deer hunting. He and his son took me fishing one cold morning near Pelican Island. Even I caught a trout!
> 
> Regarding other poster, re: Hicks (61st & Broadway). Used their U-Haul business a few times. A few years ago, they relocated several blocks west. There were a lot of corner filing stations so many years ago, 39th & S, one on 53rd, near Broadway. And the gas wars. Gas for no more than 25 cents/gallon. Long-gone daddies. (And then the biggies moved in and took over Broadway and Seawall.) Broadway used to be so beautiful with its Victorian houses. Today, it's a dangerous slum.


i do remember the station on 39th and S. now its a paint and body shop, has been for many years now. there was also another station on 23rd and a few blocks north of broadway, but cant remember the name of it.


----------



## yer_corks_under

39th and S was a guy named Kelso, he was missing one arm.


----------



## Troutman123

*Hairstons Texaco*

On 39th only place we traded met his brother Bill later in life he had a beerjoint in Caldwell "Texan"


----------



## yer_corks_under

One of Harrisons son's went to Kirwin lives in Houston. I met him at the Houston Elks Lodge a couple of years ago, he was with another Galveston guy, I think connected to Anderson's Meat Mkt. on 37th.


----------



## Bandman

E. V. Fort (sp) ran the Magnolia/Mobil station on SW corner 39th & S for many years. My older brother pumped gas for him for a couple of years while in BHS. When he closed Mike Tinney's dad opened it with a different brand of gas, but I don't think it lasted very long. There was another service station on the NE corner, but I don't remember who ran it.


----------



## iridered2003

GOBERS on 39th and and ave M or there about


----------



## Bandman

Crow and Gober grocery store was on 43rd & S before Gober moved to 39th. John (Jay) Gober still sells real estate in Galveston. Alfred Wise worked there while at BHS, and is now Head Pastor at a huge Baptist Church in Fort Worth.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Remember the burger joint on 23rd and O ?


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember it*

can't remember name but remember listening to Roy Oberson Pretty Woman on juke box . I was at Kirwin back then I beleive



yer_corks_under said:


> Remember the burger joint on 23rd and O ?


----------



## capt. david

charlies burger?


----------



## Stumpgrinder

yer_corks_under said:


> Remember the burger joint on 23rd and O ?


The "chow line" I think


----------



## Troutman123

*Remember Sonnys (I think)*

About 18th or 19th where all the medical students would hang out I beleive owner was Jr Pachetti ? Had a very nice looking daughter


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Troutman123 said:


> About 18th or 19th where all the medical students would hang out I beleive owner was Jr Pachetti ? Had a very nice looking daughter


Sonny's is still thriving down there ( same spot) The daughter is still a pretty lady. She married a guy I grew up with.


----------



## iridered2003

capt. david said:


> charlies burger?


thats on about 23rd and ave L or L 1/2


----------



## Utah Carl

Sonny's has a plaque on the bar (by a bullet hole) where Doug McCleod was standing when robbers made the mistake of trying to rob the place.


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> Sonny's has a plaque on the bar (by a bullet hole) where Doug McCleod was standing when robbers made the mistake of trying to rob the place.


didn't old doug pass a few yeARS AGO? DORTHY HIS WIFE IS A SWEET CRAZY OLD LADY


----------



## portalto

iridered2003 said:


> didn't old doug pass a few yeARS AGO? DORTHY HIS WIFE IS A SWEET CRAZY OLD LADY


I think he's still alive and he married Joan. Dorothy may have been his first wife.


----------



## Utah Carl

portalto said:


> I think he's still alive and he married Joan. Dorothy may have been his first wife.


Doug is still alive and kicking. He is a higher-up with Robert Moody, his brother-in-law. He's essentially in charge of Moody Gardens. His sisters are Dorothy and Gail.


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> Doug is still alive and kicking. He is a higher-up with Robert Moody, his brother-in-law. He's essentially in charge of Moody Gardens. His sisters are Dorothy and Gail.


 maybe wrong myself. i believe it his sister now that you said that.


----------



## Troutman123

*Gail and I were*

good friends in school anyone know how she doing ? Still on the island ?



Utah Carl said:


> Doug is still alive and kicking. He is a higher-up with Robert Moody, his brother-in-law. He's essentially in charge of Moody Gardens. His sisters are Dorothy and Gail.


----------



## Troutman123

*I always figured*

She would end up with a doctor....Is Junior still alive ?



Stumpgrinder said:


> Sonny's is still thriving down there ( same spot) The daughter is still a pretty lady. She married a guy I grew up with.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> good friends in school anyone know how she doing ? Still on the island ?


Dorothy married Buddy McInerny in high school. They moved off-island soon thereafter. Doug hired McInerny's firm to help build Moody Gardens. Not sure about Gail, but would be surprised if she hunkered down here. Julie Shelton (Towler) and Ken are still here. Speaking of Julie, Val Tremonte is a long-gone daddy, as is almost everyone else. If you went to BHS, Mr. Volert is still alive. LuLu Higgins works at HomeTown Bank. Lynn Levin (Cantini) recently died. They're dropping like flies!


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Troutman123 said:


> She would end up with a doctor....Is Junior still alive ?


Junior was alive a few months back the last time I was inside Sonny's. I assume he still is.

The daughter didnt marry a doctor. She married a guy that is in oil and gas production.


----------



## Troutman123

*Talked to Val*

Several years ago when I was out in Vegas he was doing well in commercial RE , ran into Volert at the VFW there on island several years ago...You and I have to know each other man Val, Julie , Martin Rip,Carl Bond, Mike Marshal and that whole crew hung out together ALL the time



Utah Carl said:


> Dorothy married Buddy McInerny in high school. They moved off-island soon thereafter. Doug hired McInerny's firm to help build Moody Gardens. Not sure about Gail, but would be surprised if she hunkered down here. Julie Shelton (Towler) and Ken are still here. Speaking of Julie, Val Tremonte is a long-gone daddy, as is almost everyone else. If you went to BHS, Mr. Volert is still alive. LuLu Higgins works at HomeTown Bank. Lynn Levin (Cantini) recently died. They're dropping like flies!


----------



## Tiki1

Fried bisquits at Shepp's Chicken Shack on 61st!!!!!


----------



## Utah Carl

Tiki1 said:


> Fried bisquits at Shepp's Chicken Shack on 61st!!!!!


I think Shepp's Chicken Shack was owned by the son of a BHS teacher whose name was Fred Kingsbury.


----------



## JCHjr55

With this cold weather, remember all the boats with fisherman filling their boats with fish after cold spells in the 1960's in Offatts Bayou. 

There were so many you could cross the bayou stepping boat to boat.

John


----------



## Bandman

Cold weather trout fishing in Offats' Bayou - Hi-Grade hole, across from the old Hi-Grade Packing company site on Broadway ( 62nd, 63rd?). I've even seen wade fishermen in there during real bad northers.


----------



## iridered2003

Tiki1 said:


> Fried bisquits at Shepp's Chicken Shack on 61st!!!!!


where at on 61st?


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> where at on 61st?


It was around a block north of where KFC is on 61st. It turned into a quickie gas store and I think it remains boarded up since the storm (or before). Shepp's biscuits were fantastic. The wife later worked for GISD and became principal over on Bolivar. She had a severe back problem and one of her physicians was Dr. Jenkins (Wiley, I think).


----------



## Bandman

Doug McLeod also had an older sister, Ann, BHS CO 54. Very beautiful. Cheerleader for '53 Tors.


----------



## therealbigman

Bandman said:


> Doug McLeod also had an older sister, Ann, BHS CO 54. Very beautiful. Cheerleader for '53 Tors.


Of course, Thats's Bobby Moody Sr's 2nd wife.


----------



## Troutman123

*Is that the hole*

We use to call "The Blue Hole" over close to the airport ?



Bandman said:


> Cold weather trout fishing in Offats' Bayou - Hi-Grade hole, across from the old Hi-Grade Packing company site on Broadway ( 62nd, 63rd?). I've even seen wade fishermen in there during real bad northers.


----------



## iridered2003

Troutman123 said:


> We use to call "The Blue Hole" over close to the airport ?


yep, over by the airport. some of the deep water trout are found just off 61st by the channel marker. deep hole in that area.


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> i lived across the street from skip in 1963 to 1972 on 37th and ave q. gaylord was his buddy. them guys were CRAZY! thriftys was on 38th and broadway. i got my first ugly stix there when i was about 13 or 14 years old and still have it, even though its broke in half.. they also had a store on 53th ave s too. lovenberg, wooooo. there was a little boy killed in there after it was closed down back in about 1980 or 81. sad deal/ thats the only thing that comes to mind when i hear the name. good thread


Thrifty's went bankrupt. Max Clark and other Clarks later went back into business as Thrifty's, and today it's Specs (on 61st).

Yeah, that was Ernie Hunt. He also had a shack on the beach down by Poretto's Beach where you could use his porta-pottie for a fee that he "donated" to some charity. He called me from jail after being arrested for not donating the money (don't know if the charge was true or not, some chick from InBetween Magazine filed the charges).

Always running for mayor. Had an "Ernie Hunt for Mayor" decal on his car when he was in business on The Strand in the '80's. A relative was Hunt, the policeman. RIP, Ernie.


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember*

As a kid the trout would really stack up in that hole during the winter



iridered2003 said:


> yep, over by the airport. some of the deep water trout are found just off 61st by the channel marker. deep hole in that area.


----------



## therealbigman

Troutman123 said:


> As a kid the trout would really stack up in that hole during the winter


And as of today at noon, it is closed to fishing till noon Friday, as by TPWD.


----------



## iridered2003

therealbigman said:


> And as of today at noon, it is closed to fishing till noon Friday, as by TPWD.


im headed out on the yak as we speak??????????????? RIGHT!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> im headed out on the yak as we speak??????????????? RIGHT!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Used to go over to the wooden WWII aircraft training observation tower (close to the firing range, by the east-west runway, at the entrance to Lake Madeline, next to the Blue Hole), climb up to the top and watch the bayou. Moody Gardens took out the tower, the firing range and the east-west runway. The city sold the park (with public ramp) on the east side of the entrance to Lake Madeline to Dwelling Development (Willis Lucas). (Great for parking with the girls back in the olden days) Money can't buy you love?

(Don't know if the city caved to closing the public ramp on Sportsman Road.)

Saw tarpons around the Blue Hole in the '80's. In the '60's, fishermen, probably a lot of posters here, filled the bayou along 61st, across from High Grade, in the Blue Hole and everywhere else. Wonder where they all went, and why?


----------



## Troutman123

*Go figure*

Big Brother at his best



therealbigman said:


> And as of today at noon, it is closed to fishing till noon Friday, as by TPWD.


----------



## Redfishr

Utah Carl said:


> Saw tarpons around the Blue Hole in the '80's. In the '60's, fishermen, probably a lot of posters here, filled the bayou along 61st, across from High Grade, in the Blue Hole and everywhere else. Wonder where they all went, and why?


 When I ski'ed alot back in the 80's I also saw tarpon in offats...
Saw several leave the water busting bait.....My dad tells me when he was a boy growing up on offats, that there were thousands of tarpon in there..


----------



## Utah Carl

Redfishr said:


> When I ski'ed alot back in the 80's I also saw tarpon in offats...
> Saw several leave the water busting bait.....My dad tells me when he was a boy growing up on offats, that there were thousands of tarpon in there..


I thought they were alligator gar, but a guy who lived on the bayou said they were tarpon.


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember*

Them in bayou in 50s & early 60s


----------



## Utah Carl

*Lee's Nest, etc.*

Ebay has a matchbook from Lee's Nest (114 20th). That was near where the police station and jail used to be.
There was a Greek bar in that area. Route 66 wanted to film there for "Narcissus on an Old Red Fire Engine" (1963), but it was too small so they used a stage set.

I remember going fishing with an elementary school friend and his father. We passed by the docks and there was all sorts of foreign graffiti on the piers, as though the ships were "leaving their mark." Saw the same thing on the docks in New Orleans.

As BHS kids, we could get into Sarah's Lounge, NE corner of 21st & Broadway. It was more fun to drive around with an ice chest in the back seat, filled with Pearl, and honk at passing cars with girls (they never pulled over...how strange was that?).


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*Chow Line*



Stumpgrinder said:


> The "chow line" I think


The Chow Line was at 23rd and O. My dad and some Marine Corps buddies opened it in the early fifties. Dad's "real" job was at the Tin Smelter in La Marque and it closed not long after that.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Those were some good burgers!


----------



## txdougman

Have not been to the west end for a while, but I really enjoyed going into the Rusty Hook bait store.

Is it still there?

One day, while fishn the surf I caught a kingfish while settn the long rods.! We were 2.5 miles down the beach,west of the bait store. Ever since we labeled that spot "2.5".

I'll never forget that reel screemin! Thought i was gonna get spooled, but didn't. Water looked like the caribbean!:doowapsta


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*The Cave, 3312 Broadway*

Clarence and the Cavemen. And in the wee hours, a lady would dance.


----------



## txdougman

****! I forgot! It was nice looking at all the fish photos on the wall in the bait store. That day we went back for more bait and the gal told me I should have brought the king to the store and I would have made the Galv newspaper! DOH!:spineyes:


----------



## Utah Carl

We couldn't get into The Cave. 

(Ebay occasionally has an outstanding model of the jetties light house. I got one for around $15. I think there' s one for sale on there now. It's around 8" tall and around 7" long. The detail is amazing. Will never forget the sound of that old fog horn echoing.)


----------



## Sow Trout

I'm glad to know that we Brazosporters weren't the only ones drinking Pearl.


Utah Carl said:


> Ebay has a matchbook from Lee's Nest (114 20th). That was near where the police station and jail used to be.
> There was a Greek bar in that area. Route 66 wanted to film there for "Narcissus on an Old Red Fire Engine" (1963), but it was too small so they used a stage set.
> 
> I remember going fishing with an elementary school friend and his father. We passed by the docks and there was all sorts of foreign graffiti on the piers, as though the ships were "leaving their mark." Saw the same thing on the docks in New Orleans.
> 
> As BHS kids, we could get into Sarah's Lounge, NE corner of 21st & Broadway. It was more fun to drive around with an ice chest in the back seat, filled with Pearl, and honk at passing cars with girls (they never pulled over...how strange was that?).


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*South Jetty Camp, Bll Rehm, Owner*

These pictures were taken standing on the South Jetty a few months after Ike.

The first one is taken standing at the boat launch ramp situated between Best's Bait Camp and Tuffy's back in 1964, facing towards the seawall (I don't know what names the places may have had later on). The rock in the foreground with the yellow paint was at the edge of the ramp. Off in the background, near the van, is the foundation of what was Bill Rehm's place back in 1964.

The second shot is from near the same spot, facing the gulf and out to where the lighthouse would've been on the horizon in '64. The same yellow rock is near the middle of the picture. The concrete ruins beyond it are the foundation of what was Tuffy's at the time.


----------



## Utah Carl

Sow Trout said:


> I'm glad to know that we Brazosporters weren't the only ones drinking Pearl.


As Dr. Johnny Fever of WKRP in Cincinnati might say, here is a cross-fade segway into senility: the Peal Beer radio jingle from the 1960's:

Pearl Beer
Pearl Beer
Light bright refreshing beer
Oh, the living is good when you live around here
And the beer around here is Pearl!


----------



## Utah Carl

Wharf_Rat said:


> These pictures were taken standing on the South Jetty a few months after Ike.
> 
> The first one is taken standing at the boat launch ramp situated between Best's Bait Camp and Tuffy's back in 1964, facing towards the seawall (I don't know what names the places may have had later on). The rock in the foreground with the yellow paint was at the edge of the ramp. Off in the background, near the van, is the foundation of what was Bill Rehm's place back in 1964.
> 
> The second shot is from near the same spot, facing the gulf and out to where the lighthouse would've been on the horizon in '64. The same yellow rock is near the middle of the picture. The concrete ruins beyond it are the foundation of what was Tuffy's at the time.


That's sad.

So many memories, such as when a few bait camp operators got into trouble for dynamiting the small boat cut to the bait camps to open it up.

I have a photo I took the day after Ike of some employees of the 90th St. Pier being rescued from the top of the bait shop by two military helicopters. And I have one I took yesterday of the public ramp over on Sportsman Road. And I have one of Hurricane Carla taking down the Pleasure Pier in '61. But I can't figure out how to post pics here. Help?


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*Attaching pictures*

UC,

Just compose your post, then scroll on down past the sillicons/emoticons until you see "Manage Attachments". Click it and you'll get a dialogue box letting you select pictures to attach (click BROWSE and do the normal Windows file handling). Let me know if you still have trouble.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bait shop on 90th St. Pier is history. Progress is proceeding.


----------



## therealbigman

Dang Utah, as long as it's been since you've posted, I thought you were history.


----------



## Utah Carl

therealbigman said:


> Dang Utah, as long as it's been since you've posted, I thought you were history.


Too cold to move.

Wife says the top and first floors of the Flagship are now gutted. Don't know if the t-head will re-open to the public after the Flagship Hotel is a long-gone daddy and the "Pleasure Pier" returns, but we're working on that answer. Have computer, will post. (Richard Boone of Have Gun Will Travel broke his leg at Ashton Villa.)


----------



## fishingtwo

*91 first street*

couple old pics from the late 70's


----------



## therealbigman

I think that's Frank Devault bottom left, Bill Rosevelt standing left, for sure, and Terry Burton standing 3rd from right, not for sure on the rest.


----------



## fishingtwo

*one more*

took about an hour to land from pier-awesome


----------



## therealbigman

Roland is a great guy, his mount of that fish was 1 of the few things that Ike didn't get from him, its back on his wall in the den, nice fish.


----------



## fishingtwo

bottom left is me 
2nd from left is pruitt


----------



## therealbigman

Fishingtwo............PM sent


----------



## atcNick

I remember seeing all those tarpon pictures on the wall at the galveston fishing pier. Man I bet those were the days. Never saw one caught while I fished there.


----------



## Utah Carl

My wife's late father's corporation owned the 90th St. Pier. The other principal was the late T.D. Armstrong, maybe Galveston's all-time wealthiest African American. I think he was mainly in the funeral home business. Mr. Armstrong (which would become A&R Fishing Corp., Inc....Armstrong and Robbins) owned the property under the pier, an adjacent under-water lot that was supposed to be a hotel, and the property across the street, where there was to be a paid parking lot, but all of that didn't work out. We have all of the original plans (built by Brown and Root, Howard Hughes' former company). I remember all of those old photos on the wall, as well as the mounted fish, some of which Mr. Robbins brought from his office on the Pleasure Pier on 25th & Seawall and the 61st St. Pier, which he also originally built. Unfortunately, they are all MIA. We do have a lot of interesting photos of the 90th St. Pier: construction (from Day One) and operation of the pier, including fishermen with their catches (maybe some of you!). As soon as she falls out of bed, I'm going to see if she recognizes any of the above photos. I remember that cut-out of Barney. I think Mr. Robbins said he was also planning on a putt-putt golf course there (he had the one on 40th & Seawall in the '60's). I'm going to begin posting those pics as soon as I can get another printer that isn't broken and will scan. We also have a lot of photos of fishermen with their catches from the Pleasure Pier (late 1950's, early 1960's).


----------



## Utah Carl

Wife corrected: the cut-out was Fred, not Barney. 

Mr. Robbins had a large warehouse and workshop over at the airport. In addition to sports fishing and showman, he was his own carpenter, painter and all around man's man.

He and his wife, Betty Lou, were both in WWII Army. He was a finance officer. 
In the mid-50's, he saw an ad in Billboard Magazine from the City of Galveston regarding the Pleasure Pier being available for lease. Later, the family packed up their station wagon and moved from the East Coast to Galveston. 

Ms. Stanley ran the bait shop at the t-head in the late '50's. I thought of her as "Shrimp Boat Annie", a tv show. Too late at night, after the Pleasure Pier amusement park closed, she'd get me to work the bait shop for free. I couldn't stay out of trouble with my parents for not getting on my bike and going back home. But I made $18/week.


----------



## Utah Carl

Correction: It was Tugboat Annie:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Adventures_of_Tugboat_Annie


----------



## Utah Carl

*61st St. Pier, etc.*

From today's (2-18-11) Galveston Daily News (guest column):

*Parking fee is a problem for businesses*

By John Menna 
Special to The Daily News
Published February 18, 2011 An open letter to the Galveston City Council:

As most of you know, I own the 61st Street Pier.

I just finished building a pier that cost in excess of $1 million. The pier is a Galveston tradition that is helping the economy by hiring 20-plus people and pumping in excess of $5 million into our economy (hotel, meals, gas, etc.)

I conservatively expect to have more than 100,000 visitors this year.

Remember, after Hurricane Ike, the city was begging everyone to come back to the island and rebuild our economy. I did ... and now the city is making it difficult for me to make my business profitable, not to mention pay off the million-dollar loan.

No one from the city or the chamber has ever asked my thoughts on the seawall parking and how it would affect us. I have been there for 15 years. I called Murdoch


----------



## reel thing

remember the bambo hut and the grass menagree on east beach back in the 60s and 70's?


----------



## Utah Carl

*Seawall parking fees*



Utah Carl said:


> From today's (2-18-11) Galveston Daily News (guest column):
> 
> *Parking fee is a problem for businesses*
> 
> By John Menna
> Special to The Daily News
> Published February 18, 2011 An open letter to the Galveston City Council:
> 
> As most of you know, I own the 61st Street Pier.
> 
> I just finished building a pier that cost in excess of $1 million. The pier is a Galveston tradition that is helping the economy by hiring 20-plus people and pumping in excess of $5 million into our economy (hotel, meals, gas, etc.)
> 
> I conservatively expect to have more than 100,000 visitors this year.
> 
> Remember, after Hurricane Ike, the city was begging everyone to come back to the island and rebuild our economy. I did ... and now the city is making it difficult for me to make my business profitable, not to mention pay off the million-dollar loan.
> 
> No one from the city or the chamber has ever asked my thoughts on the seawall parking and how it would affect us. I have been there for 15 years. I called Murdoch


Couldn't post the whole piece: On its way to eventually banning parking on the seawall, the city wants to install parking meters. But the owner of the 61st St. Pier says that's unfair to his customers and to those who use the free rock groins. The meters are proposed to end before the 90th St. Pier, so his customers will be more inclined to drive out west to 90th and park all day/night for free.

The paid seawall parking matter goes to voters in a few months.

No word yet if the Pleasure Pier t-head (25th) will be open to the public.

(Ebay occasionally has a Boogie Kings album. They were regulars at the Bamboo Hut. I took pics of a Splash Day mob totally demolishing a brand new Mercury - I think it was.)


----------



## Utah Carl

*Galveston Pier first sale*

The Pier was sold after the death of Howard Robbins.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> It was around a block north of where KFC is on 61st. It turned into a quickie gas store and I think it remains boarded up since the storm (or before). Shepp's biscuits were fantastic. The wife later worked for GISD and became principal over on Bolivar. She had a severe back problem and one of her physicians was Dr. Jenkins (Wiley, I think).


Shep's was next door to Jack in the Box if I remember right. Across the street from Mario's.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> Thrifty's went bankrupt. Max Clark and other Clarks later went back into business as Thrifty's, and today it's Specs (on 61st).
> 
> Yeah, that was Ernie Hunt. He also had a shack on the beach down by Poretto's Beach where you could use his porta-pottie for a fee that he "donated" to some charity. He called me from jail after being arrested for not donating the money (don't know if the charge was true or not, some chick from InBetween Magazine filed the charges).
> 
> Always running for mayor. Had an "Ernie Hunt for Mayor" decal on his car when he was in business on The Strand in the '80's. A relative was Hunt, the policeman. RIP, Ernie.


I knew Ernie well. My office was in the 2 story building adjacent to his shop on 24th and Strand. He and I drank many a beer after work and i never had to pay a dime when there was a Strand event. He was a unique dude for sure. RIP buddy!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Here is a little piece of Balinese Room history. The pistol in the photo, a mother of pearl handled and nickle plated .38 S&W, was seized from the piano player at the Balinese Room during one of the Texas Ranger raids. My grandfather, who I never had the pleasure of meeting, was the head of the Liquor Control Board for the region at that time. His name was "Doc" Mills. My grandmother left it to me when she passed along with an affidavit of how it was acquired.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Galveston Pier first sale*

The Pier was sold after the death of Howard Robbins.


----------



## Bandman

Roland Vassallo- is he related to Charlie Vassallo who was band director at Austin Jr. High for so long?

Howard Robbins told me he had been in the Navy. He was on board a ship headed for the east coast with only 6 days left in his enlistment when Pearl Harbor happened. Needless to say he stayed for the duration.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Did you marry Susie? UC


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> Roland Vassallo- is he related to Charlie Vassallo who was band director at Austin Jr. High for so long?
> 
> Howard Robbins told me he had been in the Navy. He was on board a ship headed for the east coast with only 6 days left in his enlistment when Pearl Harbor happened. Needless to say he stayed for the duration.


All I know is, my wife, his daughter, has many photos of him in his Army uniform during WWII that are stored in our bedroom. He remained stateside and had rank the equivalent of a USMC master sergeant (my only frame of reference). She also has photos of his wife in her WWII Army uniform. I'll try to remember to post one or two after I get some of these fishing pics from the Pleasure Pier and 90th St. Pier posted.

On the other hand, I have no doubt that Mr. Robbins might tell that story...


----------



## Utah Carl

*Tarpon at Gulf Coast Pier (90th & Seawall)*

This is from around 1973. The little girl is Howard Robbins' (GM) granddaughter. (Don't know if she wrangled it in...!)


----------



## yer_corks_under

Frank Vollert got his 60 year pin at the Elks tonight! Cooked CFS for over a 100, with a team I got together, good guys. 
Elks Lodge is hard to beat, dues are only $101.50 a year. Good food, and friends, drinks are best price in town, swimming pool, music and food on Friday's.


----------



## SURF Buster

Utah Carl said:


> Thrifty's went bankrupt. Max Clark and other Clarks later went back into business as Thrifty's, and today it's Specs (on 61st).
> 
> Yeah, that was Ernie Hunt. He also had a shack on the beach down by Poretto's Beach where you could use his porta-pottie for a fee that he "donated" to some charity. He called me from jail after being arrested for not donating the money (don't know if the charge was true or not, some chick from InBetween Magazine filed the charges).
> 
> Always running for mayor. Had an "Ernie Hunt for Mayor" decal on his car when he was in business on The Strand in the '80's. A relative was Hunt, the policeman. RIP, Ernie.


Did Ernie have that Pub close to UTMB in the late 70's?


----------



## Utah Carl

SURF Buster said:


> Did Ernie have that Pub close to UTMB in the late 70's?


That rings a bell, I think Ernie did.

Paul Ozmy had one of his sandwich shops at the strip center around there, just off the seawall, another around Poretto Beach and a 3rd I can't remember. He began with Ozmy's Ice House at 35th & O. Had occasion to work with Paul and his son several years ago. What great guys they are!


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Frank Vollert got his 60 year pin at the Elks tonight! Cooked CFS for over a 100, with a team I got together, good guys.
> Elks Lodge is hard to beat, dues are only $101.50 a year. Good food, and friends, drinks are best price in town, swimming pool, music and food on Friday's.


Mr. Vollert was/is a great person and Galvestonian. He was my principal and later became my superintendent. Soft spoken, gentle (but he came down hard when I skipped 6th period at BHS).

Today? Public school superintendents are Gypsies. Here today, gone tomorrow. And so it goes in this modern world.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Did you marry Susie? UC


Susan married a man who worked at the GISD admin. bldg. I think his name was Garcia. I remember Mr. Robbins telling me of the wedding-to-be. Mr. Garcia died soon thereafter. Susan remarried and lives over on Tiki Island or one of those subdivisions. She's around 63. Jo is around 65, lives in Abilene with her one-time husband, an attorney. Time flies when we're all having fun.


----------



## Troutman123

*Is Steve Greenberg*

Still on the Island ?


----------



## yer_corks_under

TM Steve is still on the island and is on city council. He works for Tillman Fertitta. 

Earnie Hunt in the 70's had the Ye Ole Pub on University Blvd. He later was on the Strand and called it Ye Ole Markett. He sold it a year or so before he died.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> TM Steve is still on the island and is on city council. He works for Tillman Fertitta.
> 
> Earnie Hunt in the 70's had the Ye Ole Pub on University Blvd. He later was on the Strand and called it Ye Ole Markett. He sold it a year or so before he died.


Just before he died, he drove a car with "Ernie Hunt for Mayor".

Never knew for sure what was going on there. I heard it was Viet Nam. He was 100% a Galveston promoter. RIP, Ernie.


----------



## SURF Buster

I really liked that dude, but if he did not like you his favorite saying was your a "Scrote". I drank a many beer and played a many game of pool and shuffleboard in that Pub on University. I can truely say those were the day's!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Utah Carl

SURF Buster said:


> I really liked that dude, but if he did not like you his favorite saying was your a "Scrote". I drank a many beer and played a many game of pool and shuffleboard in that Pub on University. I can truely say those were the day's!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, you're right. I'd ride my bike down on the beach to his whatever-he-called-it-shack, over by Christie's, and drink beers. Flags flying everywhere.

Steve Greenberg, Lou Muller and others were on city council at the time. The city council apparently wanted to ban parking on the whole south side of the seawall. They red-striped the hell out of it. Rock groin-fishermen raised hell. The fishermen and others won. But 25 years later, the city still wants to, effectively, charge people a "parking fee" for access to the groins. Bottom line: they want to create de facto private beaches for the usual names (how could Greenberg vote on anything like that, since he works for Fertitta?).

And it wasn't that long ago that the Park Board proposed to put a toll booth at the east end of the seawall at Boddecker.


----------



## CM

Here ya go, 1 of 3 full time fishing guides in West Bay in the late 70's. check out the pythons on this guy


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember that guy*

Seems like he went be "Connie Mack "


----------



## CM

he has come a long way since then.


----------



## Troutman123

*What he*

doing now


----------



## CM

Connie Mack owns "Creative Feathers Studio" www.creativefeathers.com, a very successful wildlife art studio (taxidermist) and a saltwater fly shop in La Marque for the past 34 years.


----------



## Troutman123

*Nice work*

You go to Ball ?


----------



## Privateer

wow! 67 pages of memories!...here's one more...POP Quiz...Were we inside or outside of the So. jetty? Wifey took it using a Kodak Insta-Matic...had to wait 9 days for the pics to come back from the lab!


----------



## Bozo

^^^I haven't thought about that lighthouse in a long time. I brings back memories of fishing for big uglies in March at the jetties.


----------



## Privateer

Bozo said:


> ^^^I haven't thought about that lighthouse in a long time. I brings back memories of fishing for big uglies in March at the jetties.


Zactly what we were doing that day back in '78...bout this same time of year...Bozo, you're old! Back then it was the land mark we all looked for when returning from an off-shore trip...looked kinda like a camel from 15 miles out...


----------



## Utah Carl

Privateer said:


> wow! 67 pages of memories!...here's one more...POP Quiz...Were we inside or outside of the So. jetty? Wifey took it using a Kodak Insta-Matic...had to wait 9 days for the pics to come back from the lab!


That is BEAUTIFUL!

Can still hear the dark, deep, scary echo of the fog horn.

Bought a small model of the lighthouse on Ebay.

The top of the lighthouse is over at Galveston College's parking lot on 39th. Perfect example of Galveston-trashy.

I think the hut was landward.


----------



## Privateer

Utah Carl said:


> That is BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Can still hear the dark, deep, scary echo of the fog horn.
> 
> Bought a small model of the lighthouse on Ebay.
> 
> The top of the lighthouse is over at Galveston College's parking lot on 39th. Perfect example of Galveston-trashy.
> 
> I think the hut was landward.


 me and my BIL swam to that dang thing from our boat, and crawled up to the light fixture on a dare...that was in 1980...still got rusty slivers of cable in my hands from that one!


----------



## Utah Carl

Privateer said:


> me and my BIL swam to that dang thing from our boat, and crawled up to the light fixture on a dare...that was in 1980...still got rusty slivers of cable in my hands from that one!


If there is anyone who ever questions if there is something above protecting and watching over us, tell them what yall did in 1980.


----------



## Privateer

Yessir! ...Hated to see the 'ol "Camel" get torn down...replaced by a set of RACONS...Just ain't been the same since!


----------



## Downandout

Whew! This is a long thread. Does anyone remember buying tackle from Thriftys? My dad used to take me in there when I was a kid, seem to recall an old man in the back. They sold everything, igloos, guns, wow, that was a long time ago. Sorry if its been mentioned.


----------



## McIII

*It was Harry or Leon*

You were either buying from Harry or Leon. Both great guys and very knowledgeable.


----------



## yer_corks_under

*Galveston*



Downandout said:


> Whew! This is a long thread. Does anyone remember buying tackle from Thriftys? My dad used to take me in there when I was a kid, seem to recall an old man in the back. They sold everything, igloos, guns, wow, that was a long time ago. Sorry if its been mentioned.


Not only there but Buddy Rickards on 45th and P, next to Marvins watch shop.


----------



## Utah Carl

Privateer said:


> Yessir! ...Hated to see the 'ol "Camel" get torn down...replaced by a set of RACONS...Just ain't been the same since!


The ILS at Scholes will be the next to go in a few years. The 3 lighted marker beacons in the gulf several miles south of the north/south runway will be long-gone-daddies.

(We're still waiting for "official" notice from a Fertitta rep if the Pleasure Pier t-head will re-open to the public. As of now, we are on permanent hold. Strongly believe his vacant lot west of Fish Tales (former Coronado Courts, previously owned by Loomis) will be paid parking for the pier, and seawall parking around that area will somehow be banned.)


----------



## Utah Carl

*Pleasure Pier opening day*

There is a county judge (T.R. Robinson, a Lucky Strike chain-smoker, with the mustache) and others (Gene Henson, city commissioner, cutting the ribbon?) in this pic from the 1940's opening of the Pleasure Pier. Yes, they were all standing on their heads.


----------



## Bandman

I bought my first set of golf clubs at Thrifty's in 1963- cheapies from Japan. After about 2 years I hit a good 9 iron - the ball landed on the green and the head of the club landed on the apron. A fascinating store.

Karla Rickert's (BHS 58) dad owned the tackle shop on 45th and wrote a fishing report for the GDN. Every time someone walked in with a broken rod he said "trunk lids sure are rough on fishing poles."

Joe Picone had a shoe repair and tackle shop on 39th between P1/2 and O. He was also a medical illustrator at UTMB.

Great thread for us BOIs.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Picone's daughter Hellen was murdered by her Mexican boyfriend, they finally got him when he came back from Mexico.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Pleasure pier fishing pics*

1950's Pleasure Pier photos of Ronnie Benard (sister was, Charlene, they lived on 45th & Sherman or Denver, she was '63 BHS), Johnny Taylor, Dean Taylor, Richard Eberle (he and his father almost lived on the Pier, fishing), Jack Higgins.

Anyone want to see how I can post them and screw them up?

There are others I'll post from 61st & 90th piers as soon as I can get off the couch.


----------



## Utah Carl

*A part of 45th*



Bandman said:


> I bought my first set of golf clubs at Thrifty's in 1963- cheapies from Japan. After about 2 years I hit a good 9 iron - the ball landed on the green and the head of the club landed on the apron. A fascinating store.
> 
> Karla Rickert's (BHS 58) dad owned the tackle shop on 45th and wrote a fishing report for the GDN. Every time someone walked in with a broken rod he said "trunk lids sure are rough on fishing poles."
> 
> Joe Picone had a shoe repair and tackle shop on 39th between P1/2 and O. He was also a medical illustrator at UTMB."
> 
> Buddy Rickert? Warren's Photo Service was around there, I think (and the Star Dairy, star still on the building), KGUL-CBS was at 11 Video Lane. RC Barber Shop was on around SW corner of 45th & P. I think Leo Galvan had a barber shop a few blocks south on 45th, east side. Bob Lyons postoffice was across the street, then it turned into an ANICO office. There was a corner grocery store (owned by the Grabers?) on the SW corner of 45th & Q (?)...large dogs occupied the over-hang above the entrance. C.P. Evans grocery store was on the SE corner of 45th & S.
> When it sprinkled, we got on our bikes and took our wooden boats on strings to float them in the always-flooded 45th. (The wood came from the alley behind the cabinet shop on 5200 Ave. S.)


----------



## Bandman

The grocery store with the dogs was Bulba's. Charna Bulba married Ron Graber. I see them at class reunions now that I can attend. I think Bob Lyons Station Post Office was on 46th. Gus Anagnostis had his chiropractor's office close to RC Barbershop. There was a building on the east side around Ave. Q that had been Dr. Kamin's office in the 40s and early 50s and then was a shell shop for a while. Perhaps that became ANICO.

43rd street always flooded enough for our little wooden boats. Once it was so bad Ed Russell was paddling his homemade kayak up and down the street. He and I rode a lot of waves and caught a lot of trout in that thing.


----------



## iridered2003

UC,there use to be a BBQ joint out on 8 mile and ave S or steward rd?? what was the name of the place? it was right past deadmans curve going west on steward rd on the left on the corner of 8mile or so


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> UC,there use to be a BBQ joint out on 8 mile and ave S or steward rd?? what was the name of the place? it was right past deadmans curve going west on steward rd on the left on the corner of 8mile or so


I remember that. It was a red tin bldg. I think it had a female name, like Annie's or something. Went there once. I think the structure is still there.


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> I remember that. It was a red tin bldg. I think it had a female name, like Annie's or something. Went there once. I think the structure is still there.


its still there. its green now. i think its a KoC or DFW hall now. i just cant remember the name of the BBQ joint that was there????


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> its still there. its green now. i think its a KoC or DFW hall now. i just cant remember the name of the BBQ joint that was there????


7 1/2 Mile Rd. You joggled the memory, it was VFW or something like that after the barbecue joint - no sign I could see on the green building today.

Work continues on the big pier at 90th. The bait shop/office/apartment is gutted. Wife and I agree that the "big pier" is probably going to become the small pier. I took a pic of it, but of course screwed it up.


----------



## yer_corks_under

That was Jean and Jessie's BBQ, The Galveston Municipal Police assoc bought it, then sold it to K of C.

Then Carl's (Glaze) Lazy Bend was down the road at about 10 mile rd. Now Lazy Oaks.


----------



## yer_corks_under

*Utal Carl*

I found this on Buzzy Smith's Facebook page. This guy has hundreds of old Houston bands and performers. I found one of Roy Head 1968.


----------



## iridered2003

yer_corks_under said:


> That was Jean and Jessie's BBQ, The Galveston Municipal Police assoc bought it, then sold it to K of C.
> 
> Then Carl's (Glaze) Lazy Bend was down the road at about 10 mile rd. Now Lazy Oaks.


aint it the CRAZY OAKS now?


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> I found this on Buzzy Smith's Facebook page. This guy has hundreds of old Houston bands and performers. I found one of Roy Head 1968.


That's a treasure! I have a publicity shot of Carl (Beach) and Carl Jr. There's a Carl Beach in the Texas City phone listings. That must be Carl Jr. I think Carl's wife lived in Texas City. I'm not sure, but I think she's deceased.

And then there is Peewee Kershaw, also in the Texas City phone listings.

Wouldn't it be great if Carl Jr., with whichever boys from "Utah Carl and the Boys" are left, Peewee Kershaw, and the Bamboo Hut's Boogie Kings, had a one-time-only "reunion" performance? They could use a stage band so all they have to do is try to sing. Lou Muller (KILE), Vandy Anderson (KGBC) and Frank Vollert (former GISD sup.) could be the mc's. Tens of dollars in profits could go to a local charity!


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> That was Jean and Jessie's BBQ, The Galveston Municipal Police assoc bought it, then sold it to K of C.
> 
> Then Carl's (Glaze) Lazy Bend was down the road at about 10 mile rd. Now Lazy Oaks.


Another treasure enlightenment!

Carl (didn't know his last name until your post) had Carl's Drive-In over on west Broadway, with "jet-fried chicken". Have some great memories from the Lazy Bend. Can still see him serving up pitchers of cold beer, the sounds of laughter, the juke box, the horse shoe matches, see-sawing as an adult, those were the days.


----------



## yer_corks_under

I always heard that Carl got his start at Sonny's Place, they let him play for tips. I gave Mrs. Beach a ride home from a beer joint a few years back and she said she would find me a copy of I'm Just A Wonder. Well after Ike I never saw her again, she died about a year ago.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> I always heard that Carl got his start at Sonny's Place, they let him play for tips. I gave Mrs. Beach a ride home from a beer joint a few years back and she said she would find me a copy of I'm Just A Wonder. Well after Ike I never saw her again, she died about a year ago.


He was a handsome gentleman. I always wondered what happened to the film, if any, of Alvin Furniture Co's Paul Bosche wrestling matches, featuring Utah Carl and the boys.

KGUL-TV used to have an annual March of Dimes drive/broadcast (I think it was March of Dimes). We kids all around the neighborhoods collected door-to-door and lined up at KGUL to hand our collection boxes to Carl and maybe get on tv. Maybe you remember those march-of-dimes tubs protected with chicken wire over the top in front of the State and Martini. The ushers at the State used to collect money in baskets they passed up and down the aisles. At least polio is no longer the fear it was.

Just received architectural renderings of the new "Galveston Island's Historic Pleasure Pier." They show a couple of sail boats tied up to the t-head (dream on), but no indication if the t-head will again be a fishing pier open to the public. Wife has a good point: does Fertitta want people with strings of fish and buckets of bait walking up and down his amusement park? And does he care if the t-head is open for fishing?


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> He was a handsome gentleman. I always wondered what happened to the film, if any, of Alvin Furniture Co's Paul Bosche wrestling matches, featuring Utah Carl and the boys.
> 
> KGUL-TV used to have an annual March of Dimes drive/broadcast (I think it was March of Dimes). We kids all around the neighborhoods collected door-to-door and lined up at KGUL to hand our collection boxes to Carl and maybe get on tv. Maybe you remember those march-of-dimes tubs protected with chicken wire over the top in front of the State and Martini. The ushers at the State used to collect money in baskets they passed up and down the aisles. At least polio is no longer the fear it was.
> 
> Just received architectural renderings of the new "Galveston Island's Historic Pleasure Pier." They show a couple of sail boats tied up to the t-head (dream on), but no indication if the t-head will again be a fishing pier open to the public. Wife has a good point: does Fertitta want people with strings of fish and buckets of bait walking up and down his amusement park? And does he care if the t-head is open for fishing?


if he /fertitta had any kind of decency in his body, he would make sure the t head is open to US fishermen! if not, he stands to lose ALOT of bidness, not just from US fishermen, but from all the out of towners who enjoy to good old past time of fishing. we will see???


----------



## portalto

iridered2003 said:


> if he /fertitta had any kind of decency in his body, he would make sure the t head is open to US fishermen! if not, he stands to lose ALOT of bidness, not just from US fishermen, but from all the out of towners who enjoy to good old past time of fishing. we will see???


I have heard he may be in more trouble than not letting fishing at the t-head. It appears the demo crew is dropping a good deal of the flagship into the water. A surfer last week had a shower of glass on her from them breaking OUT the windows. The so called nets to catch the debris are not below the 4th floor. The media has been called.


----------



## iridered2003

portalto said:


> I have heard he may be in more trouble than not letting fishing at the t-head. It appears the demo crew is dropping a good deal of the flagship into the water. A surfer last week had a shower of glass on her from them breaking OUT the windows. The so called nets to catch the debris are not below the 4th floor. The media has been called.


thats just a lil fine for him, a drop in the bucket. hope the girl was ok.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Prets*

Nice knowing you over the decades.

Demolishing began today.


----------



## therealbigman

Utah Carl said:


> Nice knowing you over the decades.
> 
> Demolishing began today.


Prets Lumber Co

Actually yesterday, I couldn't stand them Penishead M-Fer's . I can tell a long story about when I cursed the oldest boy out , Dicky is his name,got right up to him and blew cigarette smoke in his face and then put the cigarette out on his floor right in front of him and a store full of people, and he didnt do CHIT.

I don't know how they made it as long as they did.


----------



## iridered2003

therealbigman said:


> Prets Lumber Co
> 
> Actually yesterday, I couldn't stand them Penishead M-Fer's . I can tell a long story about when I cursed the oldest boy out , Dicky is his name,got right up to him and blew cigarette smoke in his face and then put the cigarette out on his floor right in front of him and a store full of people, and he didnt do CHIT.
> 
> I don't know how they made it as long as they did.


dang bigman,seems like everyone has or had a problem with them boys.


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> dang bigman,seems like everyone has or had a problem with them boys.


Not to be a s-a, but went in there once and out once, never to return.

Prets bought KGBC (I think from V. Anderson, Schwartz, the leader of the free world in Austin and maybe others). I don't know how many days that lasted. I think the Chinese own it today, but I could be wrong.

Anyone who doesn't have the Galveston News, check out their website (Galvnews.com) for Flagship into.


----------



## Redfishr

I knew the Prets boys. Their daddy coached me in baseball. I went to school with both boys..After their daddy was gone, I guess it got tougher on them.
They made it as long as they did because they were a hometown store with lots of friends.
The oldest boy saw the writing on the wall and got into another business way before they closed.
The youngest didnt know anything else......but lumber.


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*As a BOI Kid in the Early 50's*

Night concerts at Menard Park with huge searchlights lighting up the sky.

Buying "fighter kites" at the firehouse on Q Ave and trying to cut the other kid's kite string with the razor blade on the tip of the kite.

The night the Hobby Shop on 30th, near the seawall, burned to the ground with all those miniature trains, etc., lost. Can still remember the owner, old guy with a large goiter, sitting in the middle of the charred remains.

Whole class riding city buses with our parents to get the first polio vaccine shots at the hospital.

Stealing plums and sometimes getting caught.

Those were the days.


----------



## yer_corks_under

I remember the Hobby shop on 35th Q 1/2.


----------



## Bandman

The Galveston Municipal Band concerts in Menard Park, under the direction of Felix Stella. Played in a few of them, listened to many when my brother played them. Essentially the same personnel as the El Mina Shrine Temple Band, also directed by Felix Stella. When the Shrine Band had a big out of town gig they would supplement their numbers with players from Ball High and Texas City High School. These were interesting and very educational trips for teenage trumpet players.


----------



## Utah Carl

I remember that hobby shop, too, and the old guy (always smoking). Bought some train gear from him. Had grand plans to built a train layout on plywood in the garage. Spent weeks on that thing and came "this close" to completing it. 

We bought our fighter kites at the firehouse on 53rd & U where the church is today (for 10 cents that we earned from collecting and turning in soda bottles to C.P. Evan's on 45th & S for a few pennies each). And we also armed them with razor blades. Our battles were in the old fields of Ft. Crockett, before Adler Circle was built. 

We "stole" plums, figs (yuck) and blackberries (?). I think we asked permission, first. Thick green plums were the best. We'd lace them with some sugar and eat them while playing chess or sitting on the curb watching passing clouds.

I had a few polio shots (yeeeowww!), but then we'd go to the ANICO building on weekends to stand in line to take the sugar cube doses. Eddie Brenkenhoff (or something like that) and Ernie Kobarg had polio. We collected tadpoles from the gutter, put them in a wax ice buckets with water to see if we could end up with some frogs...left them in a garage across the street. When we went back one time, the bucket will filled with scum. Some kid pointed and yelled, "POLIO!. I ran home as fast as kids do at night when they think someone is after them.

Ft. Crockett, south of U, was protected by a lone MP in a Jeep. We called him, Shorty. We'd get our fishing gear, hide in the weeds of a vacant lot and wait for him to drive down the road, then we'd haul-*** across Ft. Crockett to the rocks, smoke cigarettes and fish. The seawall road there was like 2-lanes, paved with red brick.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> The Galveston Municipal Band concerts in Menard Park, under the direction of Felix Stella. Played in a few of them, listened to many when my brother played them. Essentially the same personnel as the El Mina Shrine Temple Band, also directed by Felix Stella. When the Shrine Band had a big out of town gig they would supplement their numbers with players from Ball High and Texas City High School. These were interesting and very educational trips for teenage trumpet players.


I played the coronet at Lovenberg (mainly for the air conditioned band hall). Director was Mr. Katz. When he told us we had to go to summer band practice, I had to evacuate that comfort zone.


----------



## Spirit

All I remember about Galveston from my childhood is coming to visit my aunt who lived in a haunted house on Ave. R 1/2. Lots of strange things happened in that house. Plus my aunt is psychic. We lived in Ft. Worth and my mother would try to surprise her with a visit. We wouldn't tell her we were coming to visit, but when we'd pull in around midnight or so, my aunt would run out to greet us and say "I knew you were coming, I've made a pot of gumbo and just took a coconut pie out of the oven." We NEVER got one over on her. 

That house was freaky. The front door would blow open and smash hard against the wall like it had been slammed into the wall. The piano stool would turn round and round making it lower and raise with no one anywhere close to it. You could hear people upstairs laughing and playing pool but they didn't have a pool table. My aunt thought the ghost was in love with her because she'd wake up to find single wildflowers laying on her nightstand and when they decided to move it was like he got mad and threw a fit. The piano stool inexplicably crashed through the front plate glass window. They didn't see it, just heard it happen and when they ran into the living room the stool was on the front lawn and the window was shattered.


----------



## Redfishr

Wharf_Rat said:


> Night concerts at Menard Park with huge searchlights lighting up the sky.
> 
> Buying "fighter kites" at the firehouse on Q Ave and trying to cut the other kid's kite string with the razor blade on the tip of the kite.
> 
> The night the Hobby Shop on 30th, near the seawall, burned to the ground with all those miniature trains, etc., lost. Can still remember the owner, old guy with a large goiter, sitting in the middle of the charred remains.
> 
> Whole class riding city buses with our parents to get the first polio vaccine shots at the hospital.
> 
> Stealing plums and sometimes getting caught.
> 
> Those were the days.


Sounds like you and I were doing the same things back then......I loved that hobby shop.
I was never allowed to go to the Menard Concerts but we could here them from my house.
The Franklin boys would tell us about them......


----------



## therealbigman

Redfishr said:


> The Franklin boys would tell us about them......


Which Franklin boy's you talking about.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Spooky house*



spirit said:


> All I remember about Galveston from my childhood is coming to visit my aunt who lived in a haunted house on Ave. R 1/2. Lots of strange things happened in that house. Plus my aunt is psychic. We lived in Ft. Worth and my mother would try to surprise her with a visit. We wouldn't tell her we were coming to visit, but when we'd pull in around midnight or so, my aunt would run out to greet us and say "I knew you were coming, I've made a pot of gumbo and just took a coconut pie out of the oven." We NEVER got one over on her.
> 
> That house was freaky. The front door would blow open and smash hard against the wall like it had been slammed into the wall. The piano stool would turn round and round making it lower and raise with no one anywhere close to it. You could hear people upstairs laughing and playing pool but they didn't have a pool table. My aunt thought the ghost was in love with her because she'd wake up to find single wildflowers laying on her nightstand and when they decided to move it was like he got mad and threw a fit. The piano stool inexplicably crashed through the front plate glass window. They didn't see it, just heard it happen and when they ran into the living room the stool was on the front lawn and the window was shattered.


That's weird. If you aren't in Galveston and know the address, I'll take a photo and try to post it here.


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*Spooky Galveston*

Spirit,

My grandmother always talked about dancing chairs in a house on Winnie where she lived and the apparition of a man who would stand at the gate some evenings. She was BOI in 1882 and said the man was still looking for his family after the 1900 storm. Don't know about that stuff, but it scared the bejeezuz out of us kids. And then we'd sleep outside on the upstairs porch and say "What was that!" all night.


----------



## Redfishr

therealbigman said:


> Which Franklin boy's you talking about.


The ones that both died young from genetic heart problems.
They were both in their 30's when they died....and in good condition. They would be in thier late 50's now..
One was a surfer, the other a star athelete in High School.
I didnt even know they had passed.......Another friend from the old neighbor hood told me a few years ago.


----------



## Bandman

Fenton Katz was the band director at Lovenberg while I was in BHS. Great trumpet player, fine teacher, and a good man. Died of a heart attack about 20 years ago. I last saw him in 1968 in Austin at Charles Jones' house.


----------



## Utah Carl

Wharf_Rat said:


> Spirit,
> 
> My grandmother always talked about dancing chairs in a house on Winnie where she lived and the apparition of a man who would stand at the gate some evenings. She was BOI in 1882 and said the man was still looking for his family after the 1900 storm. Don't know about that stuff, but it scared the bejeezuz out of us kids. And then we'd sleep outside on the upstairs porch and say "What was that!" all night.


I think I read that there was a ghost tour from The Strand, maybe it was only around last Halloween.

I don't know if it still exists, but there used to be a ghostly mural on a UTMB wall, across from The Strand, west of the former Holiday Inn. I think it was called the biomedical center or something like that.

There is an antique shop in a former house of gentle ladies of the night on 25th, NW corner, (Antique Warehouse?) across from a biker bar. That place (especially on 2nd floor) has an eerie presence to it.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Band*



Bandman said:


> Fenton Katz was the band director at Lovenberg while I was in BHS. Great trumpet player, fine teacher, and a good man. Died of a heart attack about 20 years ago. I last saw him in 1968 in Austin at Charles Jones' house.


That's sad. His wife was pregnant when he was at Lovenberg. He asked us to vote on a name for the baby, if it was a girl. The overwhelming majority: "Kittie Katz." He tried to talk the school board into relocating the band hall to the bunker across the street at 39th & Seawall.

Wasn't Charles Jones the BHS band director? Do you know if Manny Green had a son who played the coronet? If so, that boy could play a sweet horn (leaning down with his left elbow on his leg, supporting the horn...against all protocol!!).


----------



## Utah Carl

*Street vendors*

Does anyone remember the tamale vendor across the street, north of the monument at 25th & Broadway in the '50's? He had a wooden cart with a red kerosene lamp. I think his name was Santos. The cart went to a Mexican restaurant in Houston, then it came back to Galveston...and I think GHF has possession of it. (Ever try to buy a homemade tamale-to-go in Galveston?)

Another one was a popcorn vendor in front of Gaido's, in a small space on the northeast corner of 39th & Seawall.

Try that today and you might end up in the Joe Max Taylor jail.


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> Does anyone remember the tamale vendor across the street, north of the monument at 25th & Broadway in the '50's? He had a wooden cart with a red kerosene lamp. I think his name was Santos. The cart went to a Mexican restaurant in Houston, then it came back to Galveston...and I think GHF has possession of it. (Ever try to buy a homemade tamale-to-go in Galveston?)
> 
> Another one was a popcorn vendor in front of Gaido's, in a small space on the northeast corner of 39th & Seawall.
> 
> Try that today and you might end up in the Joe Max Taylor jail.


there use to be one on the 2 blocks north of broadway on 37th street many years ago. i remember on mom telling me they used horse meat. i would never eat one till i got older and figured out they were GOOD. it was a big 2story green house on the west side of 37th just north of BW


----------



## Redfishr

Utah Carl said:


> Does anyone remember the tamale vendor across the street, north of the monument at 25th & Broadway in the '50's? He had a wooden cart with a red kerosene lamp. I think his name was Santos. The cart went to a Mexican restaurant in Houston, then it came back to Galveston...and I think GHF has possession of it. (Ever try to buy a homemade tamale-to-go in Galveston?)
> 
> Another one was a popcorn vendor in front of Gaido's, in a small space on the northeast corner of 39th & Seawall.
> 
> Try that today and you might end up in the Joe Max Taylor jail.


I remember one there in the 60's if it was the same with a cart....


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> there use to be one on the 2 blocks north of broadway on 37th street many years ago. i remember on mom telling me they used horse meat. i would never eat one till i got older and figured out they were GOOD. it was a big 2story green house on the west side of 37th just north of BW


Bingo! That's the one who was also on 25th & Broadway. I remember, now. Thanks!

(There was another Santos who had a bar down on S, just east of 61st. Think it was called, Sand Toes. I think he had another one, at the end of life, on Mechanic, around 25th. He was supposedly a waiter at the Balinese Room. And, like so many others, he invented a popular drink. I have "sandy" memories of Mr. Santos).


----------



## Utah Carl

Redfishr said:


> I remember one there in the 60's if it was the same with a cart....


I think that's the one. He was right across from "Open Gates". My father couldn't get enough of them.

Later, in high school, someone showed me that house and said that he used horse meat.

I read, later, that the cart ended up in a Mexican restaurant in Houston, then was donated to GHF (which might have used it for firewood...just kidding, GHF!).


----------



## Bandman

Manny Green's son is Jack Greenberg. Jack studied with Kitt Reid (Houston Symphony) in high school then went to Sam Houston and studied with Mickey Tull. He played with The Houstonians Jazz Band and was featured as soloist on several albums. He went on to teach jr. hi in Spring Branch and worked his way up to Instrumental Music Supervisor. When the district started consolidating positions he bailed out. I have no idea where he is now. 

What a great trumpet player!

And the tamales from the man with the cart at 25th and Broadway were great. Remember - real Texans don't want to know what goes in to their politics or tamales.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Franklin*



Redfishr said:


> The ones that both died young from genetic heart problems.
> They were both in their 30's when they died....and in good condition. They would be in thier late 50's now..
> One was a surfer, the other a star athelete in High School.
> I didnt even know they had passed.......Another friend from the old neighbor hood told me a few years ago.


I went to high school with a Jimmy Franklin. He would've been around 65 today. He was tall, thin and a great guy. We fished over on Bolivar a lot of times (with Adrian Delesandri). Jimmy joined the Bandidos. I thought that was cool until he was shot-dead by a rival motorcycle gang, just for the evil of it.


----------



## Utah Carl

*New Pleasure Pier*

First public appearance:


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Gotta admit. It looks better than the tub of dung that the old Flagship had become.


----------



## iridered2003

UC,how is it that you know sooooo much about galveston?? ive been here for 48 years and have forgot more then most people know about gtown


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> UC,how is it that you know sooooo much about galveston?? ive been here for 48 years and have forgot more then most people know about gtown


I love it more than I hate it.


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> I love it more than I hate it.


you got to love it to hate it. its the galveston way.


----------



## Privateer

the original Galveston "Privateer"...


----------



## Utah Carl

*Original Privateer*

That's interesting history that ties New Orleans and the War Between the States with Galveston.

As kids, we looked for Three Trees (with shovels in the trunk to dig for the "buried treasure"). But the trees were long-gone daddies. Life can be so disappointing to young dreamers.

Some agency later placed a monument where they thought the trees were. Mitchell (I think) had it relocated to in front of his new Pirates Beach addition on 3005, east of the Country Club.

LaFitte and his privateers supposedly evacuated the area for the Yucatan (leaving their buried treasure behind?), where he drifted into unknown history, probably dying with a smile on his face.

By the way, privateers were allowed by the government to attack ships that were enemies of the U.S.. That's where LaFitte and his privateers messed up. They attacked the ships of friends of the USA and became pirates.


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*LaFitte's Three Trees*

As a kid, we used to spend some weekends "down the island" at a place belonging to my grandfather's friend that we called "Demack's Camp". I always kept a look out for those three trees. Probably every boy in Galveston hoped to find that treasure. Back in the days before the bridge, San Luis Pass seemed a bit like the end of the world as I knew it.


----------



## SHARKTEETH

More pic's


----------



## Utah Carl

Wharf_Rat said:


> As a kid, we used to spend some weekends "down the island" at a place belonging to my grandfather's friend that we called "Demack's Camp". I always kept a look out for those three trees. Probably every boy in Galveston hoped to find that treasure. Back in the days before the bridge, San Luis Pass seemed a bit like the end of the world as I knew it.


Here is what I think I know: Jack A. Demack, Sr. used the camp for duck hunting. He owned Hendly Market down on the strand that he used as a produce market after winning it in a poker game in 1941. The camp (I have a photo of it) was at what was then known as "Little Italy" down by where Isla del Sol is today.

Names of owners in Little Italy: Demack, Torello Micheletti, Joe Cappadona, Jacob Guisti, J. Tabaracci, Red Dunn and others. Fishermen were: Verdry Kleas, Dusty Himes, Allan Salters, Eddie Gosnell, Bob Ingram, Mars Koonce and many others.

Stewart Rd. ended around the curve by the Country Club, but you could drive on the beach back then because there was no 3005 and no gov't watching over us.

My first sip of beer was at Nelson's fishing camp (privately owned) shore-side, and also experienced an outhouse there (beer was better than the outhouse). Wife's father leased Roby Burkett's (Lone Star Beer) camp on Sportsman Road post-Pleasure Pier, while he was building the 61st St. Pier. Went out there several times, but no fishing (and wife doesn't remember me ever being there!).

Later, my friends and I would drive (3005) out to San Luis Pass late at night, with gunny sacks, propane lamps and gigs we got from Archie Panfilli's Ranch and Home over on Broadway, and a lot of hope for flounders We fished along the edge to the bay, out to where Rooster Collins' was, and watch the "flounder run - away".


----------



## Utah Carl

*More pictures*



SHARKTEETH said:


> More pic's


Some Galveston fishing-related pictures forthcoming from here.


----------



## Troutman123

*Jimmy was a good guy*

I had forgotten the motorcycle event but remember now...Been on the road far last ten days and doing some catching up on this thread



Utah Carl said:


> I went to high school with a Jimmy Franklin. He would've been around 65 today. He was tall, thin and a great guy. We fished over on Bolivar a lot of times (with Adrian Delesandri). Jimmy joined the Bandidos. I thought that was cool until he was shot-dead by a rival motorcycle gang, just for the evil of it.


----------



## Troutman123

*My family bought*

Red Dunns camp in the early 60's and man did we enjoy that place . Have no idea how many ducks we killed there and caught sooo many trout & reds wading there and floundering at night was just unbeleivable , and the parties during high school were great memories. Cappadonas place was next to us on the east side and it actually was underwater. We sold our place and Ike finally did it in 



Utah Carl said:


> Here is what I think I know: Jack A. Demack, Sr. used the camp for duck hunting. He owned Hendly Market down on the strand that he used as a produce market after winning it in a poker game in 1941. The camp (I have a photo of it) was at what was then known as "Little Italy" down by where Isla del Sol is today.
> 
> Names of owners in Little Italy: Demack, Torello Micheletti, Joe Cappadona, Jacob Guisti, J. Tabaracci, Red Dunn and others. Fishermen were: Verdry Kleas, Dusty Himes, Allan Salters, Eddie Gosnell, Bob Ingram, Mars Koonce and many others.
> 
> Stewart Rd. ended around the curve by the Country Club, but you could drive on the beach back then because there was no 3005 and no gov't watching over us.
> 
> My first sip of beer was at Nelson's fishing camp (privately owned) shore-side, and also experienced an outhouse there (beer was better than the outhouse). Wife's father leased Roby Burkett's (Lone Star Beer) camp on Sportsman Road post-Pleasure Pier, while he was building the 61st St. Pier. Went out there several times, but no fishing (and wife doesn't remember me ever being there!).
> 
> Later, my friends and I would drive (3005) out to San Luis Pass late at night, with gunny sacks, propane lamps and gigs we got from Archie Panfilli's Ranch and Home over on Broadway, and a lot of hope for flounders We fished along the edge to the bay, out to where Rooster Collins' was, and watch the "flounder run - away".


----------



## Utah Carl

*Demacks Camp photos*



Wharf_Rat said:


> As a kid, we used to spend some weekends "down the island" at a place belonging to my grandfather's friend that we called "Demack's Camp". I always kept a look out for those three trees. Probably every boy in Galveston hoped to find that treasure. Back in the days before the bridge, San Luis Pass seemed a bit like the end of the world as I knew it.


Here is a photo of Demack's Camp (I have one of he and his son standing by a Demack truck with a string of ducks, but trouble getting it to load here):


----------



## Troutman123

*Where were these*

Pictures taken ? I don't remember anything like this down there & I thought I knew every inch of the Island growing up



Privateer said:


> the original Galveston "Privateer"...


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Pictures taken ? I don't remember anything like this down there & I thought I knew every inch of the Island growing up


I have one more photo of the Demack Camp that I can't upload to this site (computer illiterate). It's of he and his son standing by a Demack truck ('53?) with a string of ducks.

But I was then going to give credit to the late Roberta Marie Christensen and her book, "Pioneers of West Galveston Island". It's a very detailed and documented snapshot of she, her husband and their dog's fishing adventures down the desolate island (around San Luis Pass) many years ago, when it was mostly composed of fishing camps. It includes hunting recollections and documentation.

Her book documents the background of every development down the island (with footnotes and eye-witness accounts). It is a treasure. Not on Ebay at this time. Maybe Rosenberg Library has a copy. It's worth the trouble.


----------



## Redfishr

Utah Carl said:


> As kids, we looked for Three Trees (with shovels in the trunk to dig for the "buried treasure"). But the trees were long-gone daddies. Life can be so disappointing to young dreamers.
> 
> Some agency later placed a monument where they thought the trees were. Mitchell (I think) had it relocated to in front of his new Pirates Beach addition on 3005, east of the Country Club.
> 
> .


 That monument was originally located on my Grandfathers property, behind the oaks were it sets today.
I always told folks when I was a boy that the "Battle of the Three Trees" was fought in my grandfathers back yard....


----------



## Utah Carl

I read (somewhere) that LaFitte and his privateers were being harassed by the Karankawas when his men went fishing and hunting down the island. (West Bay was so shallow in some points that deer and other game could trot over from the mainland.) Later read (somewhere) that Karankawas were not cannibals. I think they migrated into Mexico. 

This excellent (fishing /west island historical accounting) book: Pioneers of West Galveston Island is currently on Amazon.com. Two copies, one for $150 and the other for $204.

If anyone wants to borrow my copy, let me know, via here.


----------



## Troutman123

*I know exactly where Demacks*

was , it was to the east right down the shorline from our camp @ the time it was the closest one to Sea Isle was there many times...What still has me puzzeld is where exactly those ruins were ? You said on your grandparents place , that down the Island ?



Utah Carl said:


> I have one more photo of the Demack Camp that I can't upload to this site (computer illiterate). It's of he and his son standing by a Demack truck ('53?) with a string of ducks.
> 
> But I was then going to give credit to the late Roberta Marie Christensen and her book, "Pioneers of West Galveston Island". It's a very detailed and documented snapshot of she, her husband and their dog's fishing adventures down the desolate island (around San Luis Pass) many years ago, when it was mostly composed of fishing camps. It includes hunting recollections and documentation.
> 
> Her book documents the background of every development down the island (with footnotes and eye-witness accounts). It is a treasure. Not on Ebay at this time. Maybe Rosenberg Library has a copy. It's worth the trouble.


----------



## haparks

cruzin the beach fer babes in the early eighties--what else was there--nothing--they were so fine


----------



## Utah Carl

haparks said:


> cruzin the beach fer babes in the early eighties--what else was there--nothing--they were so fine


We thought "Three Trees" was seaward of today's 3005, down around the area of today's Pirates Beach. Maybe Carla or a previous storm took the trees down before we could shovel the area for our entitled rewards.

Someone implanted a "Three Trees" monument across from the new addition to Pirate's beach on 3005, east of the Country Club. (The nature trail at the new Pirates' Beach is really beautiful, especially in the fog.)


----------



## Troutman123

*I'm thinking I remember*

now , were those ruins to the left of the old S road right where it made its last S turn there by Maco Stewarts ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> now , were those ruins to the left of the old S road right where it made its last S turn there by Maco Stewarts ?


I know where you are talking about. I think Mitchell or someone has a oil or gas facility there today. In pre-3005 high school, we used it as a "parking" area.

There were no 3 trees, but a marker. I think that's approximately the area, but more seaward. This was many decades ago and I may have left some of my memory there.

But when another marker showed up across from the new Pirates addition, east of the Country Club, I remember thinking it was probably a marketing ploy.

As long as I'm on memory lane and Mrs. wife isn't here to kick me off, remember the peacocks at the Abe Levy ranch, east side of the road by the Country Club that goes to Pirates Cove (12-Mile Road /Wern Road)? Those animals were loud. Hamilton Kennels was next door. There was nothing behind the Country Club except wetlands. As a kid, I watched guys slosh through the mud to fish at the water's edge.

Abe Levy was related to Vic (Vic's Jewelry on Market St.), Harold, Stanley, Marilyn, Jennie and Ben (Island City Scrap) Levy, other Reiswergs, etc. There are a lot of twists and turns there that go back to the Jewish emigration to Galveston from the Old Country in the early 1900's, the connection to the Sicilian immigration, gambling, gun-running, cigarette stamp problems, down-the-island development, etc. I am not saying that any of the above families were involved with anything illegal. The Levys were wonderful and loving human beings (Island City Scrap's north Broadway site had a railroad track connection that ran along the west side of BHS. That old subsidiary scrap yard across from BHS, SW corner, became Jen-Lee Apartments, or something like that. Owner, Ben Levy's wife's name was Jenny. That scrap business today is operated by a grandson, I think.)


----------



## EndTuition

Was the Demack camp ever owned by the Coco-Cola Bottling co. ?
I remember some great family weekends at what I thought they were calling the demack camp. My uncle worked for Coke and he was able to use the camp a few times a year.


----------



## Utah Carl

EndTuition said:


> Was the Demack camp ever owned by the Coco-Cola Bottling co. ?
> I remember some great family weekends at what I thought they were calling the demack camp. My uncle worked for Coke and he was able to use the camp a few times a year.


I don't know the answer. I checked the detailed "Pioneers of West Galveston Island" reference book and it made no mention of the Demack Camp being owned by any other than Demack. I think the point the author was making was that, what is today Isla Del Sol, used to be called "Little Italy". (I always heard that Sportsman Road was also called "Little Italy").

The only thing I remember about Coke is that during my childhood, Mr. Woodson was the local bottler (NW corner 53rd & Broadway). He bought Galveston's first Thunderbird ('56?). They lived on the SW corner of 51st & Denver Drive. At Halloween, he set up a Coke-serving stand by the garage. During Christmas, there were so many presents under the tree, that weeks later, many were still unopened! Their dining room table had a secret buzzer on the floor that his wife tapped to summon the maid. He was my Sunday school teacher. He and his family were loving people.

(I also remember a large man with white hair and a crew-cut, who was his Number Two. Years later, I knew a Coke truck driver, Teddy Cowart, who was always saying, "Let's go join the MARINES!)


----------



## Bandman

Paul Burka, in one of his Texas Monthly articles about Galveston, talked about the tracks on 43rd street, and said they had never been used. I have never discussed this with Paul, but as a kid, I lived on 43rd and S1/2 and remember seeing trains on those tracks. Glad to know someone else saw them.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> Paul Burka, in one of his Texas Monthly articles about Galveston, talked about the tracks on 43rd street, and said they had never been used. I have never discussed this with Paul, but as a kid, I lived on 43rd and S1/2 and remember seeing trains on those tracks. Glad to know someone else saw them.


Paul Burka and Tommy Curtis (his mother had the plant shop over on 45th) were both products of BHS and Texas Monthly.

I had some friends in auto mechanics at BHS. I took Spanish in J.C. Moranto's class. Both of these classrooms were on the west side of BHS.

We frequently slipped out and put pennies on the tracks when we heard the train approaching (or departing).

Since this is "Galveston Memories," I'm permitted: Mr. Moranto's grand slam for the class was to have a dinner at La Galvestonia. We had to order in Spanish (I couldn't figure out how to say, "burger with fries, hold the mayo"). I took photos (anyone remember the late Dalton Hill?).

The last day of school, at graduation, I took a dare, entered that same west BHS door with a beer (Pearl, of course) in one hand and a cigarette in the other and walked to the cafeteria and back. If a kid did that today, he'd probably still be in the Joe Max Taylor Jail.


----------



## Bandman

Mrs. Curtis, mother of Daphne, Michael, and Thomas, lived on Ave. T, opened the Garden Shop on 43rd and S in the building with George's Import and Liquor, which later became The Flying Tiger. Her partner was Mrs. Creagh, mother of Alec, Margaret, and Jerry, who lived across the alley from them on S 1/2. The Creaghs later moved to La Marque and opened Seaside Nursery and the Curtis's moved The Garden Shop to 45th. Their husbands quit their jobs and joined their wives in the nursery business.

The Burkas lived on Ave. T, about 5 houses down from the Curtis house.


----------



## portalto

Boy, the Coke camp brings back a lot of memories from high school. We had so many parties there!


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> Mrs. Curtis, mother of Daphne, Michael, and Thomas, lived on Ave. T, opened the Garden Shop on 43rd and S in the building with George's Import and Liquor, which later became The Flying Tiger. Her partner was Mrs. Creagh, mother of Alec, Margaret, and Jerry, who lived across the alley from them on S 1/2. The Creaghs later moved to La Marque and opened Seaside Nursery and the Curtis's moved The Garden Shop to 45th. Their husbands quit their jobs and joined their wives in the nursery business.
> 
> The Burkas lived on Ave. T, about 5 houses down from the Curtis house.


Do you recall the name of the business on the NE corner of 46th & S, across from what used to be Galloway's Carpet? Mrs. wife remembers it as a Greek restaurant.

(Mrs. Babb and her husband, Stanley, who worked for the GDN, also lived on T in that area. She taught Latin at Lovenberg, wore her hair in a bun. Flunked out so bad in that class, I bragged.)


----------



## Utah Carl

portalto said:


> Boy, the Coke camp brings back a lot of memories from high school. We had so many parties there!


Where was it?


----------



## portalto

Utah Carl said:


> Where was it?


It was at the Crash Boat Basin. I will see if I can find some old pictures from there.


----------



## Bandman

Sorry, I don't remember what was at 46th and S. I'll ask some old buds who still live there.

The Babbs lived in the 4200 of T, across the alley from us. She taught me English and Latin at Lovenberg. He was the "intellect," and wrote book reviews for the paper. Thier son, Stanley Jr, was the 2nd youngest person ever to receive a Phd. in Physics from the University of Texas - just a little over 22 years old. Once while water skiing in Offats Bayou he ran into a piling and banged himself up badly.


----------



## bluewaterexplorer

Have some great memories from Galveston. I grew up in Alvin and played junior college baseball for the Whitecaps in 94 and 95. Won the junior college national championship in 94. Our dorm rooms were the Casa del Mar on Seawall. Good pick up line with the ladies back then


----------



## Utah Carl

portalto said:


> It was at the Crash Boat Basin. I will see if I can find some old pictures from there.


Sorry, thought the reference was to "Little Italy".

Crash Boat Basin is a Galveston treasure. Sailed in there many times for the challenge of it.


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*Never met a PhD who didn't need one*



Bandman said:


> Sorry, I don't remember what was at 46th and S. I'll ask some old buds who still live there.
> 
> The Babbs lived in the 4200 of T, across the alley from us. She taught me English and Latin at Lovenberg. He was the "intellect," and wrote book reviews for the paper. Thier son, Stanley Jr, was the 2nd youngest person ever to receive a Phd. in Physics from the University of Texas - just a little over 22 years old. Once while water skiing in Offats Bayou he ran into a piling and banged himself up badly.


Goes to show that a PhD isn't everything...


----------



## Troutman123

*I can tell you*

for certain as late as 1967 Coke did not own Demack's camp after that I have know idea & yes Carl it was called "Little Italy" never heard Sportsman rd called that



Utah Carl said:


> I don't know the answer. I checked the detailed "Pioneers of West Galveston Island" reference book and it made no mention of the Demack Camp being owned by any other than Demack. I think the point the author was making was that, what is today Isla Del Sol, used to be called "Little Italy". (I always heard that Sportsman Road was also called "Little Italy").
> 
> The only thing I remember about Coke is that during my childhood, Mr. Woodson was the local bottler (NW corner 53rd & Broadway). He bought Galveston's first Thunderbird ('56?). They lived on the SW corner of 51st & Denver Drive. At Halloween, he set up a Coke-serving stand by the garage. During Christmas, there were so many presents under the tree, that weeks later, many were still unopened! Their dining room table had a secret buzzer on the floor that his wife tapped to summon the maid. He was my Sunday school teacher. He and his family were loving people.
> 
> (I also remember a large man with white hair and a crew-cut, who was his Number Two. Years later, I knew a Coke truck driver, Teddy Cowart, who was always saying, "Let's go join the MARINES!)


----------



## Troutman123

*there was a guy Leslie Grayson*

I think was his name and his dad worked for coke and he would pay us to work some consession stan at some public pool in TC . Talking T Birds.... Remember that fine red one Jim Franklin had , his dad was an FBI agent in early 60's



Utah Carl said:


> I don't know the answer. I checked the detailed "Pioneers of West Galveston Island" reference book and it made no mention of the Demack Camp being owned by any other than Demack. I think the point the author was making was that, what is today Isla Del Sol, used to be called "Little Italy". (I always heard that Sportsman Road was also called "Little Italy").
> 
> The only thing I remember about Coke is that during my childhood, Mr. Woodson was the local bottler (NW corner 53rd & Broadway). He bought Galveston's first Thunderbird ('56?). They lived on the SW corner of 51st & Denver Drive. At Halloween, he set up a Coke-serving stand by the garage. During Christmas, there were so many presents under the tree, that weeks later, many were still unopened! Their dining room table had a secret buzzer on the floor that his wife tapped to summon the maid. He was my Sunday school teacher. He and his family were loving people.
> 
> (I also remember a large man with white hair and a crew-cut, who was his Number Two. Years later, I knew a Coke truck driver, Teddy Cowart, who was always saying, "Let's go join the MARINES!)


----------



## Utah Carl

*Pleasure Pier T-Head Update*

Pleasure Pier t-head will be closed to the public.

(At least we knew Galveston when it was Galveston.)


----------



## Troutman123

*WTH*

What the rest of the story ?


----------



## Utah Carl

*Pleasure Pier T-Head Update*



Troutman123 said:


> What the rest of the story ?


Don't know. Wife may be right that the owner doesn't want fishermen walking through his glitzy amusement park.

(He paid $500k for what was once barked as "Galveston's two-million-dollar PLEASURE PIER!)

She's attempting to find out the fate of the large granite compass that is built into the surface, near end of the Pier. Many, many years ago, her father took me to it (it was located just south of the bait shop before the bait shop was above the t-head) and said, "See this? This is a real compass". I now realize that what he was trying to tell some dumb kid was that the compass was "true north". I hope the new owner respects, at least, that compass. When you look at it, it really is beautiful. But who knows; it's just Galveston history.


----------



## Troutman123

*Well that SUX*

Lots of fond memories out there


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> I think was his name and his dad worked for coke and he would pay us to work some consession stan at some public pool in TC . Talking T Birds.... Remember that fine red one Jim Franklin had , his dad was an FBI agent in early 60's


The name Leslie Grayson is familiar. I may have gone to school with him (tall blond guy). I remember hearing about someone's father being an FBI agent in the early '60's. Don't remember the red t-bird.

I remember more, now: Mr. Woodson (the Coke bottler) was Sam Woodson. He was from Sherman, Texas, where his family also had a Coke bottling plant. I think their name was Chandler. When the Galveston bottling plant closed, they moved back to Sherman.

Galveston has lost: Coke, Del Papa, Dr. Pepper, Lipton Tea, the weather bureau, KHOU-TV, much of ANICO and UTMB, a truly local newspaper and radio station, the Buccaneer, the Seahorse, the Jack Tar (which was partially on county land), many other small businesses, including most barber shops, significant historical buildings, boat ramps and free and open access to the beaches and waters, much of its population, horny toads and its mind.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yep that was*

Jim Franklins dad (not the Jim we all discussed earlier) his little 2 seat T-Birda was red and when the top on it had the small port hole windows ... It was some fine ...The more I have thought about it I sure beleive the Coke Camp was on Teichman Rd. I can almost guarntee it , now I talking early - mid 60's


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Jim Franklins dad (not the Jim we all discussed earlier) his little 2 seat T-Birda was red and when the top on it had the small port hole windows ... It was some fine ...The more I have thought about it I sure beleive the Coke Camp was on Teichman Rd. I can almost guarntee it , now I talking early - mid 60's


Mr. Woodson's was the same, but black. He didn't brag, but he was mighty proud of it. His wife had a Caddy, you pushed a button on one of the rear lights and it flipped up for access to the fuel intake. The a/c had plastic tubes in the rear window. I think my father was driving a '52 Ford (and taking the West End bus to and from work).

If you knew how to contact Rudy Teichman, I'll bet he would know about the Coke Camp. He's lived on Teichman since the the dinosaur age.


----------



## Troutman123

*Rudy's oldest son*

Kevin is my grandson's God father


----------



## Troutman123

*The telephone camp was*

down Teichman rd. on the causeway side of the point ......The more been thinking I remember going to the coke camp to parties with the Graysons I have talked about but it was on the South side of Teichman


----------



## Troutman123

*Speaking of Anico*

How occupied is their building ?



Utah Carl said:


> The name Leslie Grayson is familiar. I may have gone to school with him (tall blond guy). I remember hearing about someone's father being an FBI agent in the early '60's. Don't remember the red t-bird.
> 
> I remember more, now: Mr. Woodson (the Coke bottler) was Sam Woodson. He was from Sherman, Texas, where his family also had a Coke bottling plant. I think their name was Chandler. When the Galveston bottling plant closed, they moved back to Sherman.
> 
> Galveston has lost: Coke, Del Papa, Dr. Pepper, Lipton Tea, the weather bureau, KHOU-TV, much of ANICO and UTMB, a truly local newspaper and radio station, the Buccaneer, the Seahorse, the Jack Tar (which was partially on county land), many other small businesses, including most barber shops, significant historical buildings, boat ramps and free and open access to the beaches and waters, much of its population, horny toads and its mind.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> How occupied is their building ?


Coke? It became a Mexican restaurant (Santiago's?). I'm not sure what it is today (and I pass by it all the time). I think there's some sort of wholesale supply place in it, facing 53rd, I've seen people loading trucks. The building had to have been hit hard by Ike.

There was a bingo hall a few blocks up 53rd toward the bay. It was wiped out by the storm, but there are rumors of it reopening. Across the street from the bingo hall was the old Gulf Bowl. We'd ride our bikes to the Broadway Theater for the Sat. morning kids show, then go to Gulf Bowl (we were the famous "King Pins", and have trophies to prove it). Tiny Hazlitt was the cashier/manager. She had an early death. Her son was Jimmy, who was somehow involved with the Gamboa Cay over by where John's Oyster Resort used to be. He may have also been involved with Ye Ol' College Inn restaurant in Houston. Today, he's a Houston attorney (what a turn for the worse).


----------



## Troutman123

*No was asking about*

Anico building downtown
Jimmy Hazlett had forgotten about him we used to hang out


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Anico building downtown
> Jimmy Hazlett had forgotten about him we used to hang out


Some people expect ANICO to eventually leave the island and relocate to the Clear Lake area, where many of their Galveston employees were transferred (or let go). Some people believe that when Bobby goes (he's getting up there), the heirs will determine that ANICO should leave the island. The Moodys have taken some heavy hits from Galveston. Maybe it's time for turn-about.

Jimmy used to have a motor scooter. We were just kids, when we rode his scooter to some cleaners that used to be located around Buddy Kirk's place. He chastised the cashier because of a little wrinkle in a shirt. That's when I figured we came from different places and found new friends (who were a lot more fun and much less particular).


----------



## Troutman123

*He was darn sure*

that way Mr. G Q  did you live close to Buddy Kirks ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> that way Mr. G Q  did you live close to Buddy Kirks ?


We neighborhood kids generally trolled around the area on our bikes between 39th and 61st, and from around Ave. O (and Cedar Lawn) to the water's edge along the seawall.

As soon as we had vehicles in high school, we got the hell out of Dodge, so to speak.

(Jimmy eventually acquired some sort of greenish Nash or something. He dated Benay Clark and other unsuspecting females, which goes to show that no one is beyond touch at that age, if you just go for it...without wrinkles.)


----------



## Troutman123

*We pretty much did the same*

44th & S 1/2 was headquarters for our bunch there were 5 guys my age within 1 block .. obviously the beach to the South , O north , Bayou to west and pretty much 39th to the east ( our safety zone) like you when we got cars the world was ours to explore . We pretty much hung with Island girls BUT there were times we would meet mainland girls on the seawall and slip up there from time to time to play


----------



## Troutman123

*Jerry Dailey*

Lived in your"zone" corner 43rd & ? north of BHS ...did you know him ?



Utah Carl said:


> We neighborhood kids generally trolled around the area on our bikes between 39th and 61st, and from around Ave. O (and Cedar Lawn) to the water's edge along the seawall.
> 
> As soon as we had vehicles in high school, we got the hell out of Dodge, so to speak.
> 
> (Jimmy eventually acquired some sort of greenish Nash or something. He dated Benay Clark and other unsuspecting females, which goes to show that no one is beyond touch at that age, if you just go for it...without wrinkles.)


----------



## FLAT FISHY

UTAH CARL my uncle Steve Delesandri (Alta Loma )used to play in bands and TV down there and your name sure rings a bell to me from stories told.


----------



## Utah Carl

FLAT FISHY said:


> UTAH CARL my uncle Steve Delesandri (Alta Loma )used to play in bands and TV down there and your name sure rings a bell to me from stories told.


The real Utah Carl (Beach) isn't me. The real Carl (and "the boys") had a live show on CBS KGUL-TV on 45th St., when it first went on the air back in the 50's on 45th St.(11 Video Lane). KGUL-TV moved to Houston and became KHOU-TV. Utah also played for the weekly Alvin Furniture Co. wrestling matches (Paul Boesch) on live Houston TV. He died years ago.

Adrian Delesandri moved from Galveston after BHS and relocated to Alta Loma or somewhere up on Hwy 6. We went fishing on Bolivar one time in the early '60's and I made the mistake of going along to the fort (with our .22's). Adrian took a few shots that ricocheted near where we were standing. I'd be interested in knowing the outcome of that crazy boy.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Lived in your"zone" corner 43rd & ? north of BHS ...did you know him ?


If he was a little slender guy with short blond hair, I remember him from BHS. I would check out the yearbooks, but Mrs. wife is sick and tired of me traveling down Memory Lane, but that's where we all come from...


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> 44th & S 1/2 was headquarters for our bunch there were 5 guys my age within 1 block .. obviously the beach to the South , O north , Bayou to west and pretty much 39th to the east ( our safety zone) like you when we got cars the world was ours to explore . We pretty much hung with Island girls BUT there were times we would meet mainland girls on the seawall and slip up there from time to time to play


So that was YOU Galveston guys at the Terrace Drive In in Texas City! There was something different about off-island girls...more proper and stand-offish. We preferred cruising the wall to not score.


----------



## Troutman123

*Tell your bride*

to blame me there are a few things I miss down there and to find someone like you is a true treasure to just throw ^*#@ against the wall and see what sticks  I have to be on the Island in June for a convention owuld like to buy you an adult beverage?



Utah Carl said:


> If he was a little slender guy with short blond hair, I remember him from BHS. I would check out the yearbooks, but Mrs. wife is sick and tired of me traveling down Memory Lane, but that's where we all come from...


----------



## Troutman123

*Oh yeah*

Things got slow on the wall that exactly where we would head , I even took the mayors daughter out for a while one summer 



Utah Carl said:


> So that was YOU Galveston guys at the Terrace Drive In in Texas City! There was something different about off-island girls...more proper and stand-offish. We preferred cruising the wall to not score.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

Find out for you this weekend I am going to see Dad .. i grew up watching Wahhoo Mc Donld.... and Paul


Utah Carl said:


> The real Utah Carl (Beach) isn't me. The real Carl (and "the boys") had a live show on CBS KGUL-TV on 45th St., when it first went on the air back in the 50's on 45th St.(11 Video Lane). KGUL-TV moved to Houston and became KHOU-TV. Utah also played for the weekly Alvin Furniture Co. wrestling matches (Paul Boesch) on live Houston TV. He died years ago.
> 
> Adrian Delesandri moved from Galveston after BHS and relocated to Alta Loma or somewhere up on Hwy 6. We went fishing on Bolivar one time in the early '60's and I made the mistake of going along to the fort (with our .22's). Adrian took a few shots that ricocheted near where we were standing. I'd be interested in knowing the outcome of that crazy boy.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> to blame me there are a few things I miss down there and to find someone like you is a true treasure to just throw ^*#@ against the wall and see what sticks  I have to be on the Island in June for a convention owuld like to buy you an adult beverage?


It's fun, informative and somehow reaffirming to share memories of the old days with unidentified guys on this site, who were kids when you were a kid, and your paths may have crossed at the beginning of time, so to speak.

Here is something thrown against the wall: What was the best Christmas present in those old days?

Mine was a bicycle. My father bought it from Sam Bazaman. His shop, at that time, was north of Broadway. A little kid walking into a bicycle shop with his father was like walking into church at Christmas.

I don't know how he did it, but when my father opened the door to the living room on Christmas morning, there was a bicycle! I can still smell the tires. And it had a push-button horn on the side. After presents were opened, we went out into the street to teach me how to ride. His way to teach? Give me a shove and I was on my own.

(And I remember the Easter egg hunts down at the city park - long ago abandoned by the city - on the beach near Poretto Beach.)

I hope Mrs. wife doesn't see this. She hates to admit that she is on Memory Lane, too.


----------



## Troutman123

*LOL she can't be that bad*

Remember my first bike like it was yesterday my fondest memory of Christmas was getting a 410 single shot talk about big stuff I was 7 man oh man  Someone on this thread was talking about the marsh behind the country club that is where we had a duck blind and hunted for many years before buying Red Dunns place . We always called it 13 mile rd. we would park at the dead end and walk in to the bay . Popovich had a blind down the shoreline to the west and Grenard had a man made island. The Pintails (Sprigs) would come in by the hundreds (litterly) you tell people that today and they look at you like you a lien SOB



Utah Carl said:


> It's fun, informative and somehow reaffirming to share memories of the old days with unidentified guys on this site, who were kids when you were a kid, and your paths may have crossed at the beginning of time, so to speak.
> 
> Here is something thrown against the wall: What was the best Christmas present in those old days?
> 
> Mine was a bicycle. My father bought it from Sam Bazaman. His shop, at that time, was north of Broadway. A little kid walking into a bicycle shop with his father was like walking into church at Christmas.
> 
> I don't know how he did it, but when my father opened the door to the living room on Christmas morning, there was a bicycle! I can still smell the tires. And it had a push-button horn on the side. After presents were opened, we went out into the street to teach me how to ride. His way to teach? Give me a shove and I was on my own.
> 
> (And I remember the Easter egg hunts down at the city park - long ago abandoned by the city - on the beach near Poretto Beach.)
> 
> I hope Mrs. wife doesn't see this. She hates to admit that she is on Memory Lane, too.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Remember my first bike like it was yesterday my fondest memory of Christmas was getting a 410 single shot talk about big stuff I was 7 man oh man  Someone on this thread was talking about the marsh behind the country club that is where we had a duck blind and hunted for many years before buying Red Dunns place . We always called it 13 mile rd. we would park at the dead end and walk in to the bay . Popovich had a blind down the shoreline to the west and Grenard had a man made island. The Pintails (Sprigs) would come in by the hundreds (litterly) you tell people that today and they look at you like you a lien
> 
> SOB


My father gave me a 22 in way-pre-teen days. We would go down to an old army firing range, where Weis school is today, around 71st & Stewart. He taught me how to assemble it, fire it, clean it and put it back in the closet, where it better not be moved. (It's down in our garage.)

It's expensive on Amazon.com, maybe Rosenberg has a copy, but "Pioneers of West Galveston Island", by the late Roberta Marie Christensen, is all about fishing, hunting and the history of development. She, her husband and dog had a camp down at the end of the island, by San Luis Pass, where they mostly fished. That was many years ago: Galveston memories.


----------



## Troutman123

*what was/is the name of the park*

either on O or just off O around 26th or 27th not far from old old football field ? We used to go to dances there I think maybe Dominicine or Ursline was close by ?


----------



## Utah Carl

That was Ursuline. The original Ursuline Academy on that site was in a beautiful historic building (Ursuline Convent) that was torn down after Hurricane Carla in 1961.

Dominican (prettier girls?) was in the East End. It closed in the late 1960's, sold to Moody and became the Transitional Learning Center for the brain damaged (after his son suffered severe brain injuries when his military surplus Jeep overturned). The Transitional Leaning Center later relocated behind Wal Mart and was re-named to Tidewater, an outstanding public service from the Moodys.


----------



## excop95

What a thread, brings tears.

I am BOI, 1958. My parents opened the full service car wash at 53rd and Broadway in March 1955.

Caught my first big trout Dec 1972 at the blue hole using a 52M18 Mirrolure wadefishing with an old Galveston salt, Capt. William T. Gooding.

Leon at Thrifty's Liquor sold me the components to make my first calcutta cane surf rod. I used this rod (and a squidder) to catch my first big jack off the Gulf Coast fishing pier June 1973. After that, Leon sold me Harnells and gave all instructions to build them.

Galveston PD 84 to 95 and then onto League City where everyone wanted to be, it seems. Moving back to Galveston next week, fishing shack in Sea Isle, try to recapture my youth.


----------



## iridered2003

there use to be a old man that waded westbay all the time and hung out at the DQ on 61st. anybody remember the old guys name? he always wore one of them white Styrofoam hats with a ton of lures on it. the old salt use to kill the trout everyday.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Styrofoam Hat , I can see it but can't think who it was. I used to fish with Smokey Stover from Skains Sporting Goods.


----------



## iridered2003

i want to say his name was james?? i will ask my sister, she worked at the DQ for a few years


----------



## JCHjr55

iridered2003 said:


> there use to be a old man that waded westbay all the time and hung out at the DQ on 61st. anybody remember the old guys name? he always wore one of them white Styrofoam hats with a ton of lures on it. the old salt use to kill the trout everyday.


You might be thinking about Jimmy Keyes.

He was a great fisherman.

John


----------



## iridered2003

JCHjr55 said:


> You might be thinking about Jimmy Keyes.
> 
> He was a great fisherman.
> 
> John


thats him.it was always Mr keyes thanks. he was a hell of a fishermen! im sure he passed years ago????


----------



## Utah Carl

excop95 said:


> What a thread, brings tears.
> 
> I am BOI, 1958. My parents opened the full service car wash at 53rd and Broadway in March 1955.
> 
> Caught my first big trout Dec 1972 at the blue hole using a 52M18 Mirrolure wadefishing with an old Galveston salt, Capt. William T. Gooding.
> 
> Leon at Thrifty's Liquor sold me the components to make my first calcutta cane surf rod. I used this rod (and a squidder) to catch my first big jack off the Gulf Coast fishing pier June 1973. After that, Leon sold me Harnells and gave all instructions to build them.
> 
> Galveston PD 84 to 95 and then onto League City where everyone wanted to be, it seems. Moving back to Galveston next week, fishing shack in Sea Isle, try to recapture my youth.


My father and I always had our cars washed there. That was an excellent car wash with an exemplary staff and management. It is crystal-clear in my small brain.

(I managed Howard Robbins' car wash over on 23rd, almost across from Kerwin. I forgot who owned the property, but think it was Heffernan. I worked my a. off there. Mr. Robbins was in the process of acquiring the right to build a fishing pier extending out from the 61st St. rock groin. It never would have been pulled off, but for County Commissioner, Jimmy Vacek.)


----------



## Bandman

Kempner Park was off 27th Street. It had many big trees and was very dark at night. There was a large pavilion that was painted green and had a good sized stage. I went to several dances there. It was also where they held rehearsals for "Ankles Away!" tha annual "talent" show sponsored by a local civic club. One year they decided to go big time - they hired a New York director who came down and spent several weeks working the show. Dress rehearsal was the Friday night before Carla came in. The performance was delayed until October or November.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Bandman said:


> Kempner Park was off 27th Street. It had many big trees and was very dark at night. There was a large pavilion that was painted green and had a good sized stage. I went to several dances there. It was also where they held rehearsals for "Ankles Away!" tha annual "talent" show sponsored by a local civic club. One year they decided to go big time - they hired a New York director who came down and spent several weeks working the show. Dress rehearsal was the Friday night before Carla came in. The performance was delayed until October or November.


The large pavillion is still there and is called Garden Verein. It is still used for receptions, dances etc...

http://www.galveston.com/gartenverein/


----------



## Utah Carl

"Ankles Away" was staged for years at the Marine Room of the Pleasure Pier. Fannie Crosby, Betty Schoke and other members of that group brought it together. I bar-backed. Mrs. Crosby's husband was "Bing" Crosby, a Galveston/Houston ship pilot. Capt. Crosby loved to take care of his lawn. When he couldn't walk any more, he literally crawled outside with clippers, and clipped the grass, lying down. True.


----------



## excop95

Utah Carl, thank you so much for that compliment. We ran an honest business from 55 through 97 and I then sold it due to economic pressures. We washed alot of cars, I can tell you. On Saturdays. we would run 350 cars through there. Man, I miss the Galveston of my youth, as all of you do. No place like it on earth...


----------



## Stumpgrinder

excop95 said:


> Utah Carl, thank you so much for that compliment. We ran an honest business from 55 through 97 and I then sold it due to economic pressures. We washed alot of cars, I can tell you. On Saturdays. we would run 350 cars through there. Man, I miss the Galveston of my youth, as all of you do. No place like it on earth...


Amen. I got my car washed at yalls place a few times back in the day.

What non islanders dont realize about us older G town lovers is that it's not the Galveston that exists now that we love so much . We love the Galveston that was and could be again.

I'll never give up on my hometown no matter how much trash gets talked about it. I guess I see the place through a different prism but it's always gonna be home for me and I will continue to defend it.


----------



## excop95

Stumpgrinder, I hear you. My parents came to Galveston from Kansas. They were so smitten after their first visit that they went back to Kansas, sold everything and came back to galveston to open a business. My dad would tell me stories of Galveston in the mid 50's, the clubs, the gambling, the Maceos, etc..This old friend of theirs, Bill Gooding was a bartender at the Rod and Gun Club. He was like the Plugger, I read that book and was like, this is Bill gooding. Last of a breed of old salts, wadefishing, trout hunters. I would say, "Bill, I want to catch a tarpon." He would say, "What the hell for, nothing but a big sardine." These guys caught tarpon back then till they were sick of them I guess...


----------



## fishinKat

One of my favorite memories was going to Eibans every year to get an Easter dress. My favorite and most dear to me memory of galveston was going to my great grandma's house off 8 mile road. I thought it was so cool when I was younger, because she had an elevator (it was built for my Uncle Eddie that was paralyzed)...I absolutely refused to take the stairs for a couple years!


----------



## therealbigman

fishinKat said:


> One of my favorite memories was going to Eibans every year to get an Easter dress. My favorite and most dear to me memory of galveston was going to my great grandma's house off 8 mile road. I thought it was so cool when I was younger, because she had an elevator (it was built for my Uncle Eddie that was paralyzed)...I absolutely refused to take the stairs for a couple years!


Fishinkat, I know your not not saying you uncle was the late great Mr. Eddie Maples, was it ?


----------



## fishinKat

That's him! I miss him, he was such a great person.


----------



## fishinKat

therealbigman said:


> Fishinkat, I know your not not saying you uncle was the late great Mr. Eddie Maples, was it ?


How did you know him?


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Eddie Maples was as good a man as you'll ever meet. I knew many that knew him and none had a bad thing to say about the man. He and his wife and my parents were friends for many, many years


----------



## iridered2003

fishinKat said:


> How did you know him?


bigman knows everybody


----------



## yer_corks_under

I have drank a lot of beer with Eddie Maples, played a lot of poker too. They say he was a heck of an athlete and could touch the ceiling at the Ball High pool from the high dive, before his injury on the docks. He would go down to the docks every day to visit Alvin Newkirk. Eddie was a regular at Sonny's Place too.


----------



## therealbigman

fishinKat said:


> How did you know him?


I always new him as Coach Maples, he coached in the galveston city football league back in the 70's, The team was the War Eagles, , I was eleven yrs old and I had never ran so much in my life, I got home after my first practice and told my mom I was gonna quit, she explained to me that That is what he was trying to do, seperate the men from the boy's , I didn't quit and we went on to win 1st place that year, He was so happy.

I alawys respected as well as like him for all he taught me.


----------



## fishinKat

Back when my grandparents (his sister) lived in bayou vista; he would wait till there were neighbors outside and he would have someone wheel him to the canal and dump him in. He would stay under for a while just to scare the neighbors a bit, then he would take off swimming down the canal. It was all a big joke and he loved messing with people. He was such a great man and a great uncle. Thanks for y'alls kind words and memories of him. Its always interesting to hear other people's memories. FYI, to anyone that knew her...his mom is still alive, we celebrated her 90th birthday this year.


----------



## Utah Carl

fishinKat said:


> One of my favorite memories was going to Eibans every year to get an Easter dress. My favorite and most dear to me memory of galveston was going to my great grandma's house off 8 mile road. I thought it was so cool when I was younger, because she had an elevator (it was built for my Uncle Eddie that was paralyzed)...I absolutely refused to take the stairs for a couple years!


Eiband's (after Mr. Eiband retired and sold it) was owned by the late Bob Albright. Andy Monsour, who sold shoes there, became a partner (in later life he owned a men's store in the Tremont and was the driving force of Galveston's cruise business. He was always perfectly attired). Albright's son has the Emporium on the Strand, I think. Albright and his wife owned New York Dress Outlet (23rd & Mechanic) and one in San Antonio.

Remember Eiband's wooden floors? The elevator? The mystical aroma? Mr. Albright or Monsour always standing close by the entrances to welcome customers? The system (and sound) of pneumatic tubes that sent your payments and receipts to and from the cashier?

When the store closed and auctioned off everything, a friend bought the Christmas scene that used to be in the front window and was a "Galveston memory" for at least a generation.


----------



## Bandman

The last time I saw Eddie Maples play baseball he was pitching for the American Legion team- The Rattlers? He got hit in the thigh by a pitch and it took about 5 minutes for him to get to first base. He'd take a couple of steps, rub his thigh, fasten a button on his jacket, take another step, fasten another button, etc. Really put the other team to sleep, then he stole second base on the first pitch.

The summer we played LL baseball (W. L. Moody Bankers) we rode our bikes down the alleys and enjoyed many purloined plums.


----------



## Troutman123

*been on the road fo last*

ten days gonna catch up now... Yeah Eibands , my grandmother would drag me in there  I used to think Schwartz was so cool , we couldn't aford to shop there but every so often the folks would take me in there to buy something..... Any of you remember Carl Bond ? Out of the blue he hit me up this morning on facebook , got on the phone and talked for 2 hours  Here one for yall we both curious what happened to Mike Marshal ? We both lost track of him about 10years or so ago


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> The last time I saw Eddie Maples play baseball he was pitching for the American Legion team- The Rattlers? He got hit in the thigh by a pitch and it took about 5 minutes for him to get to first base. He'd take a couple of steps, rub his thigh, fasten a button on his jacket, take another step, fasten another button, etc. Really put the other team to sleep, then he stole second base on the first pitch.
> 
> The summer we played LL baseball (W. L. Moody Bankers) we rode our bikes down the alleys and enjoyed many purloined plums.


I remember Mr. Nick Colombo and his wife were big Little League supporters. I think Chris and Russ were their boys, who played. Mrs. Colombo worked the concessions and sold us the best-tasting roasted peanuts that we popped while sitting in the stands, either in the field at 39th & T or on around 55th & S. We rode out bikes over there and didn't worry about locking them. The last time I saw Russ was decades ago. He grew up and was working for a school fund-raising company that sold candy and stuff to bands, etc. Mrs. Colombo was our homeroom mother in elementary school. What are the odds that Galveston schools still have homeroom mothers?


----------



## Troutman123

*Did they ever*

do anything with the hotel accross street Martini ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> do anything with the hotel accross street Martini ?


The Jean Lafitte was reportedly sold (again) and to be converted into senior housing or condos. Never knew they shared an elevator shaft or something with the old Plantowskys Furniture building, next door. As of today, it stands vacant and in disrepair. (They had a nice cafeteria.) I think it was once a Gal-Tex (Moody) hotel.

The Martini is supposedly befuddled by numerous family members who can't agree to agree. I can still smell the lobby and see Mr. Martini watching over everything and greeting everyone.

St. Mary's Church, across the street, sustained severe damages from Ike. They are on the road to recovery, if not already recovered.

On the other corner, where Ginsberg's Music was, I think that's a gym and may have residences upstairs.

Downtown was really extremely devastated by Ike. I stay away: too depressing, even today.

Fishing-wise, work continues on the 90th St. Pier. The tackle shop and residence upstairs is now gutted. No work on the t-head, which is separated by a huge gap from the front. Mrs. wife speculates that that portion of the pier is history. We took photos that I'll try to post here.


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> The Jean Lafitte was reportedly sold (again) and to be converted into senior housing or condos. Never knew they shared an elevator shaft or something with the old Plantowskys Furniture building, next door. As of today, it stands vacant and in disrepair. (They had a nice cafeteria.) I think it was once a Gal-Tex (Moody) hotel.
> 
> The Martini is supposedly befuddled by numerous family members who can't agree to agree. I can still smell the lobby and see Mr. Martini watching over everything and greeting everyone.
> 
> St. Mary's Church, across the street, sustained severe damages from Ike. They are on the road to recovery, if not already recovered.
> 
> On the other corner, where Ginsberg's Music was, I think that's a gym and may have residences upstairs.
> 
> Downtown was really extremely devastated by Ike. I stay away: too depressing, even today.
> 
> Fishing-wise, work continues on the 90th St. Pier. The tackle shop and residence upstairs is now gutted. No work on the t-head, which is separated by a huge gap from the front. Mrs. wife speculates that that portion of the pier is history. We took photos that I'll try to post here.


at the rate their going on the 91st pier, they wont be finised till 2015. i drive by it 4 times a day everyday. hell, i get off at 3.30pm and everyones gone?????


----------



## Troutman123

*Martini*

You remember the short white haired fella , wore kakis , always smiling they called him Matty ? That was my grandfather , he worked for Martini for close to 30 years



Utah Carl said:


> The Jean Lafitte was reportedly sold (again) and to be converted into senior housing or condos. Never knew they
> 
> shared an elevator shaft or something with the old Plantowskys Furniture building, next door. As of today, it stands vacant and in disrepair. (They had a nice cafeteria.) I think it was once a Gal-Tex (Moody) hotel.
> 
> The Martini is supposedly befuddled by numerous family members who can't agree to agree. I can still smell the lobby and see Mr. Martini watching over everything and greeting everyone.
> 
> St. Mary's Church, across the street, sustained severe damages from Ike. They are on the road to recovery, if not already recovered.
> 
> On the other corner, where Ginsberg's Music was, I think that's a gym and may have residences upstairs.
> 
> Downtown was really extremely devastated by Ike. I stay away: too depressing, even today.
> 
> Fishing-wise, work continues on the 90th St. Pier. The tackle shop and residence upstairs is now gutted. No work on the t-head, which is separated by a huge gap from the front. Mrs. wife speculates that that portion of the pier is history. We took photos that I'll try to post here.


----------



## Troutman123

*When you played W.L. Moody*

I was playing on Grasso & Sons



Utah Carl said:


> I remember Mr. Nick Colombo and his wife were big Little League supporters. I think Chris and Russ were their boys, who played. Mrs. Colombo worked the concessions and sold us the best-tasting roasted peanuts that we popped while sitting in the stands, either in the field at 39th & T or on around 55th & S. We rode out bikes over there and didn't worry about locking them. The last time I saw Russ was decades ago. He grew up and was working for a school fund-raising company that sold candy and stuff to bands, etc. Mrs. Colombo was our homeroom mother in elementary school. What are the odds that Galveston schools still have homeroom mothers?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> I was playing on Grasso & Sons


I remember the ticket-seller lady (elderly, thin, gray hair, smiling). And can see the projectionist climb the exterior steps to the projection booth, maybe that was your grandfather.

The "sons" in Grasso & Sons could have been Danny and Joe ("Skipper"), but probably the Grasso was their grandfather and the "& Sons" included their father. I think one of the kids fired a shotgun inside their home.
This same kid, my age, around 10, said something to me one day...later that night, I heard someone kinda whisper my name. I went out on the porch and that person said, "I'm sorry."


----------



## Troutman123

*Joe was my*

age and he had a younger brother Danny ?
I going be on road rest of week with only me balackberry so I will talk to you guys nest week ....This thread has been a hoot



Utah Carl said:


> I remember the ticket-seller lady (elderly, thin, gray hair, smiling). And can see the projectionist climb the exterior steps to the projection booth, maybe that was your grandfather.
> 
> The "sons" in Grasso & Sons could have been Danny and Joe ("Skipper"), but probably the Grasso was their grandfather and the "& Sons" included their father. I think one of the kids fired a shotgun inside their home.
> This same kid, my age, around 10, said something to me one day...later that night, I heard someone kinda whisper my name. I went out on the porch and that person said, "I'm sorry."


----------



## Bandman

The Martini Theater had an elderly black gentleman who wore a uniform and walked around the lobby and upstairs with a small broom and a long handled dust pan. He really kept the carpet clean - no ground in popcorn or candy bars.

There was also a department store downtown that used an electric powered pulley system to get money to the cashier (up on the balcony) and the change and receipt back to the customer. The carrier clipped on to the line and was carried straight up to an intersection and then across the ceiling line to the desk. I think the store closed in the middle 50s. Anybody else remember that store?


----------



## Troutman123

*Carl been thinking hard*

Since last week cannot remember her first name but her last name Brooks everyone called her Mrs Brooks. Sonny Martini had two childrin Mike (about my age) last I heard he in Houston area and Nita she worked many years for a radio station 740 I think. I saw her the year before she died of cancer



Utah Carl said:


> I remember the ticket-seller lady (elderly, thin, gray hair, smiling). And can see the projectionist climb the exterior steps to the projection booth, maybe that was your grandfather.
> 
> The "sons" in Grasso & Sons could have been Danny and Joe ("Skipper"), but probably the Grasso was their grandfather and the "& Sons" included their father. I think one of the kids fired a shotgun inside their home.
> This same kid, my age, around 10, said something to me one day...later that night, I heard someone kinda whisper my name. I went out on the porch and that person said, "I'm sorry."


----------



## iridered2003

UC,there use to be a place on 17th or 18th and seawall that had a ton of animal mounts in it,deer,elk,bear and so on. whats the name of the place? i remember going in there with my pops and hes been dead since 1971. hope you remember it. its killing me to know, my mind wont stop till i figure it out. thanks,IRR


----------



## yer_corks_under

I think it was called Roddys Steak House or something like that. Always had pumkin seeds on salad. Capt Quick bought it.


----------



## yer_corks_under

*How about this picture*

It was a great place in it's time.


----------



## iridered2003

yer_corks_under said:


> It was a great place in it's time.


my buddy was on the patio when it fell.
i had a FEW beers there and fights:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Troutman123

*ahh the Bamboo Hut*

What memories



yer_corks_under said:


> It was a great place in it's time.


----------



## Troutman123

*Didn't it have something*

to do with Rawdy Yates (Clint Eastwood) seems like they had lot of pictures of him in there?



iridered2003 said:


> UC,there use to be a place on 17th or 18th and seawall that had a ton of animal mounts in it,deer,elk,bear and so on. whats the name of the place? i remember going in there with my pops and hes been dead since 1971. hope you remember it. its killing me to know, my mind wont stop till i figure it out. thanks,IRR


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> UC,there use to be a place on 17th or 18th and seawall that had a ton of animal mounts in it,deer,elk,bear and so on. whats the name of the place? i remember going in there with my pops and hes been dead since 1971. hope you remember it. its killing me to know, my mind wont stop till i figure it out. thanks,IRR


The only place I can think of like that was the Interurban Queen that was on around 20th & Market. It was more-or-less an oddities museum. There were a lot of mounts on the walls. They had a photo of a shark with its stomach opened and a little boy inside.

Did the place on the seawall sell sporting gear? Did it have a picture window?


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> The only place I can think of like that was the Interurban Queen that was on around 20th & Market. It was more-or-less an oddities museum. There were a lot of mounts on the walls. They had a photo of a shark with its stomach opened and a little boy inside.
> 
> Did the place on the seawall sell sporting gear? Did it have a picture window?


i remember it being a restaurant or burger place. man, i was like 4 or 5 so were talking 1966 1967, maybe a little older


----------



## Troutman123

*I was a teen*

during those years and knew every burger place on the wall , I'll ask a couple of my old buds that on facebook. The IQ had some old .25 girlie vending videos in the back


----------



## BadaBing

iridered2003 said:


> i remember it being a restaurant or burger place. man, i was like 4 or 5 so were talking 1966 1967, maybe a little older


That was Nates.


----------



## Utah Carl

BadaBing said:


> That was Nates.


Where was Nates? Mrs. wife and I are going to take a drive down there before sunset if I can talk her into it. Northeast corner on17th & Seawall was was the Seawall Cafe, I think (tile fish motif, inside and out).

Was Nate's on the other corner, northwest corner in 1700 block of Seawall? Didn't it have a flat roof with covered outside seating? And on-site parking? I only remember the other Nate's several blocks east of there, but it was a pretty quick come-and-go.

There was a Polynesian restaurant (good hamburgers) where Miller's Landing is today, northwest corner of 18th & Seawall. It had Tiki flames out front at night.


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> UC,there use to be a place on 17th or 18th and seawall that had a ton of animal mounts in it,deer,elk,bear and so on. whats the name of the place? i remember going in there with my pops and hes been dead since 1971. hope you remember it. its killing me to know, my mind wont stop till i figure it out. thanks,IRR


We drove by there yesterday, but came up with a blank.

Try contacting Ken Shelton, Realtor (409 765 5600). He owns and lived in that large white house on the seawall in the area you're talking about. He lived there from around the late '70's through the '80's. He's a hometown boy (60+ years). If he doesn't remember what you're talking about, maybe he can direct you to someone who might. If there are still some old-time property owners along that stretch, he could give you that info. Someone else remembers. Good fishing!


----------



## yer_corks_under

Nate's is futher East than Rowdy's . Rowdy's was long gone by the time Nate opened. Capt Quick took over Rowdy's Steakhouse moving the Quick from University Blvd. The old Nate's is now the Capitol Q BBQ joint. I think Nate is back in the West end in, The Old Straw Hat. Rowdy's had all the animal mounts. Nate did have a bunch of hog and deer mounts.


----------



## yer_corks_under

*Galveston Seawall*

The old Seawall Hotel had the Seawall Cafe on the bottom floor, it was run by the Kriticos family, my mom worked there. I later worked for one of the son's Johnny K when he ran Christie's Beachcomber. The other sons Tiki and Larry have the two Olympias one on 47th seawall the other on 22nd and wharf. The old Seawall was later Capt. Jack's see below.


----------



## Troutman123

*wHat was the name*

of the hotel in the background ? Later became an old folks home. Another question tell me why they tore down the Moody center was they built the new convention center down west ?



yer_corks_under said:


> The old Seawall Hotel had the Seawall Cafe on the bottom floor, it was run by the Kriticos family, my mom worked there. I later worked for one of the son's Johnny K when he ran Christie's Beachcomber. The other sons Tiki and Larry have the two Olympias one on 47th seawall the other on 22nd and wharf. The old Seawall was later Capt. Jack's see below.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Moody's gave it to the City Of Galveston, it was loaded with asbestos and needed a lot of repairs. So the city took bids. George Mitchell bought it, then sold it to Tillman Fertitta, keeping the parking garage. Tillman tore the building down. 

The building on the front right side of the picture is the old Seawall Hotel. You can see the old Moody Center (built in the 60's) in the background and the old Buccaneer Hotel and later changed to old folks home named the Moody House.


----------



## Troutman123

*Bauccaneer that was it*

I remember the last Splash Day they had the college thugs were throwing tvs out the windows high above the wall . As memory serves me that was the straw from then on it was over


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> The old Seawall Hotel had the Seawall Cafe on the bottom floor, it was run by the Kriticos family, my mom worked there. I later worked for one of the son's Johnny K when he ran Christie's Beachcomber. The other sons Tiki and Larry have the two Olympias one on 47th seawall the other on 22nd and wharf. The old Seawall was later Capt. Jack's see below.


Pic from the 1970's? No "NO!" signs, no intrusion of fun by rent-a-cops, etc. Got a beer? Drink it. Just have a good time. Remember the numerous roller skate shops? The head shops? Surfboard and bike rental shops? People biking along the seawall with a beer in one hand and a joint in the other? Girl watching? The city and Park Board sterilized it and took all that away.

Wasn't it a Guisti who had a transvestite show in a small bar on the first floor, on the other side (and not a part of) the cafe? There was a neat outdoor bar on the hotel's roof around 5 floors above street level.


----------



## Troutman123

*Was'nt it Guisti*

who we all thought was a pervert ? He had some sort of tourist junk shop right in there someplace


----------



## yer_corks_under

I remember the name was the Pink Dolphin, dont rember if it was Angelo Guisti that had it. Later John Alex had the Back Door Club there. Roof top was Capt Jack's. John Alex now has a seafood shop out around Pirates Beach.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> I remember the last Splash Day they had the college thugs were throwing tvs out the windows high above the wall . As memory serves me that was the straw from then on it was over


Sorry to keep butting in.

I was a kid working on the Pleasure Pier during the first Splash Day riots. The police were totally overwhelmed and retreated to the sidelines. All of the seawall from around 25th, eastward was packed with rioters. I'm including the street, itself. The fire department came out and tried, unsuccessfully, to disperse them by hosing them down. Of course, Howard Robbins, GM, closed down the Pier and turned off all lights, except the front floods (he was a former Army man). He told the carnies to take positions at the front entrance, with bats and chains. He didn't know what to do with me, so he told me to go out on the t-head and wait for him.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> who we all thought was a pervert ? He had some sort of tourist junk shop right in there someplace


Yall's thoughts were correct, I think. He also had a tourist junk shop around 30-something and Seawall. We were barely teenagers then, when my best friend found out that his younger brother was hanging around that place. His brother never did that again.

The guy later moved his "business" over to where KGUL-TV used to be on 45th. He created one of those slot car racing layouts (to entice young boys).


----------



## Troutman123

*Yeah I remember*

seems like it was somewhere in the area where Joes is/was . a couple of us kids just had to find out for ourselves and rode our bikes up there and sure enough he had some young boys in therre showing them some pictures!!!!!!!!!! I think the pink whatever opened while I was in Nam


----------



## Bobby

What was the Edgewood before? I know it was hotel at one time, then a kind of a nursing home just before it was torn down.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

This thread just keeps going, and I am glad! It is great to hear the stories of the good old days. Keep it up guys and thanks for the memories.


----------



## Troutman123

*Where is Edgewood*

I may remember but I sure others still down there can tell us



Bobby said:


> What was the Edgewood before? I know it was hotel at one time, then a kind of a nursing home just before it was torn down.


----------



## Bobby

Troutman123 said:


> I may remember but I sure others still down there can tell us


It was on Seawall right across (north) from Murdocks.


----------



## Troutman123

*I am 99%*

Sure that was right behind the old Bucaneer hotel previously mentioned . In fact years ago it was a parking garage for the hotel & when I was working for old man Warren (BHS phtographer) & he told me a story as a young man Al Capone was trying to take over the prostitution & gambling and he saw some of Maceo'g guys shoot a couple of Capone's guys in that garage and ran the rest scross the causeway


----------



## Bobby

It wasn't behind anything. It was right on seawall next to the old convention center they tore down. Well at least the sidewalk ran in front of it.


----------



## Troutman123

*does it go*

to 23rd street?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Sure that was right behind the old Bucaneer hotel previously mentioned . In fact years ago it was a parking garage for the hotel & when I was working for old man Warren (BHS phtographer) & he told me a story as a young man Al Capone was trying to take over the prostitution & gambling and he saw some of Maceo'g guys shoot a couple of Capone's guys in that garage and ran the rest scross the causeway


Any idea what happened to Warren's BHS pics?

(The Buccaneer became Moody Methodist Retirement Home. The Buccaneer was owned by Gal-Tex (Moody), which donated it to the Methodist Church. Lillian Guyette spent her latter days there, in a whole lot of dignity. She could look across the street and see Murdoch's, which her husband, Bill, owned for many years. Jim Little married one of Guyette's daughters. After Bill Guyette died, Little, etc. eventually ended up with Murdoch's, which stays in the family to this day.

The building behind Moody Methodist Retirement Home was Turner Geriatrics Center. The site of the Turner Geriatrics Center - or thereabouts - used to be the Omar Kheyyam Club (like entering another world). The garage mentioned was also behind the Buccaneer, but I can't see it. Down 23rd St. was Kyle Gillespie Motors (Lincoln/Mercury), the Speedway Cafe ("Frank Sinatra always ate here while appearing at the Balinese Room"), a place I think I remember as the Pilot Club and some others that Mother Memory turned to dust.) The Rocky Mountain Speedway roller coaster was around a half-block to the west.)


----------



## Troutman123

*Piolt Cub*

was my Great grandfather watering hole  now we're talking some fine memories!!!!!!!! There were 3 Guiette sisters (I think) Courtney was drop dead georgeous (never could get he to go out with me) I think she was the youngest her dad was a heck of a nice guy


----------



## yer_corks_under

Moody Methodist Edgewater Retirement Center


----------



## Troutman123

*Sorry Carl*

Got off track when started talking about Courtney. I have no idea what happened to thos pics (he had some really good ones tucked away) as old as he was he still lived with his mom , never married. She worked there in the shop , think I worked for him my jr year.I can remember his yellow fingers he chain smoked regular camels



Utah Carl said:


> Any idea what happened to Warren's BHS pics?
> 
> (The Buccaneer became Moody Methodist Retirement Home. The Buccaneer was owned by Gal-Tex (Moody), which donated it to the Methodist Church. Lillian Guyette spent her latter days there, in a whole lot of dignity. She could look across the street and see Murdoch's, which her husband, Bill, owned for many years. Jim Little married one of Guyette's daughters. After Bill Guyette died, Little, etc. eventually ended up with Murdoch's, which stays in the family to this day.
> 
> The building behind Moody Methodist Retirement Home was Turner Geriatrics Center. The site of the Turner Geriatrics Center - or thereabouts - used to be the Omar Kheyyam Club (like entering another world). The garage mentioned was also behind the Buccaneer, but I can't see it. Down 23rd St. was Kyle Gillespie Motors (Lincoln/Mercury), the Speedway Cafe ("Frank Sinatra always ate here while appearing at the Balinese Room"), a place I think I remember as the Pilot Club and some others that Mother Memory turned to dust.) The Rocky Mountain Speedway roller coaster was around a half-block to the west.)


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> was my Great grandfather watering hole  now we're talking some fine memories!!!!!!!! There were 3 Guiette sisters (I think) Courtney was drop dead georgeous (never could get he to go out with me) I think she was the youngest her dad was a heck of a nice guy


Courtney was "Cricket", 2nd from youngest. They lived over on Christopher Dr., just east of 53rd, between Ave. U and Ave. S1/2. Man, my cap is off to you about Cricket! Congratulations for even having the nerve to try to get her to go out with you! I think Suzanne was the oldest (the one who married Little), followed by Linda, Cricket and Margaret. And the dad was a great human being, true. Always smiling.

CP Evans family lived down the street (Tannis, Faye, etc.) Sally, Julie and Hetta Towler lived a half-street to the east. Benay Clark lived over on Denver Dr. That fine Galloway girl lived over on Crockett. Lynette Gaido was close by. The whole neighborhood was a spawning ground of unlikely/impossible possibilities.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Got off track when started talking about Courtney. I have no idea what happened to thos pics (he had some really good ones tucked away) as old as he was he still lived with his mom , never married. She worked there in the shop , think I worked for him my jr year.I can remember his yellow fingers he chain smoked regular camels


Someone probably threw out a treasure trove of who-knows-how-many-tens-of-thousands of dollars of BHS pictures (in today's money) after Mr. Warren died (but what if they still exist somewhere?). I wonder if Debbie Warren (BHS 62?) was a relative?

At BHS, some of us met down the island at Sullivan's Ranch at night for a staged bonfire that was supposedly to be the cover page of the Purple Quill. Mr. Warren told us to look happy, roasting marsh mellows, and posing for the camera. It would be a lifetime memory to show your grandchildren, etc. The pictures were botched (a first for Mr. Warren).


----------



## Bandman

The Moody Convention Center was built in the 50s. The BHS Class of 1958 graduated there, as did subsequent classes. I don't remember where the class of 57 graduated. 56 was in the stadium. The TRs and TWs were having their dances there. Anybody remember The Pink Frost Ball? The conventions had started using The Moody Center and filling up The Galvez and The Buccaneer.


----------



## Troutman123

*We used to hang out*

at julies house with Tramonte , did you know her dad ? I have a funny story on him we found him in a closet one night 



Utah Carl said:


> Courtney was "Cricket", 2nd from youngest. They lived over on Christopher Dr., just east of 53rd, between Ave. U and Ave. S1/2. Man, my cap is off to you about Cricket! Congratulations for even having the nerve to try to get her to go out with you! I think Suzanne was the oldest (the one who married Little), followed by Linda, Cricket and Margaret. And the dad was a great human being, true. Always smiling.
> 
> CP Evans family lived down the street (Tannis, Faye, etc.) Sally, Julie and Hetta Towler lived a half-street to the east. Benay Clark lived over on Denver Dr. That fine Galloway girl lived over on Crockett. Lynette Gaido was close by. The whole neighborhood was a spawning ground of unlikely/impossible possibilities.


----------



## Troutman123

*Not that I recall*

He was never married and did'nt have any siblings that I can remember like I said earlier he lived with his mom . I still see Gerald Sullivan on the cattle circut if you ever come up this way as you come through Navasota at the 105 exit the black board fence ranch on your right is one of his ranches...He has done very well in life he and I were confirmed together @ St Pauls 48th & O 1/2



Utah Carl said:


> Someone probably threw out a treasure trove of who-knows-how-many-tens-of-thousands of dollars of BHS pictures (in today's money) after Mr. Warren died (but what if they still exist somewhere?). I wonder if Debbie Warren (BHS 62?) was a relative?
> 
> At BHS, some of us met down the island at Sullivan's Ranch at night for a staged bonfire that was supposedly to be the cover page of the Purple Quill. Mr. Warren told us to look happy, roasting marsh mellows, and posing for the camera. It would be a lifetime memory to show your grandchildren, etc. The pictures were botched (a first for Mr. Warren).


----------



## Troutman123

*OK Guys*

Work calls have to head to San Antonio for work..... Be back on here Monday morning Y'all carry on without me
Matt


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> at julies house with Tramonte , did you know her dad ? I have a funny story on him we found him in a closet one night


Yeah, I knew Dr. Towler. Can still see him in my mind. Red hair, red faced. His prize possession was a vegetable garden down the island. He constructed a fish pond next to their home. He had "issues". (Two of his children were driven to jr. high in a limo...how fu is that?) The closet thing is not surprising, but sad. There are very dark and tragic other things I can't post.

Julie and Ken's reception was in a huge tent in the back yard (also huge); the Wentletrap (Mitchell's) catered it.

The Towler mansion is cheerful and beautiful. I spent the night over there a few times. Can't describe it. So far away from playing in the dirt. Kenny has the listing. Someone should write a movie...


----------



## Troutman123

*we played a many*

a game of touch football in that yard & I do remember the fish pond....Ok now I really have to go ...Carry on men


----------



## bubbas kenner

the free car rinse near the south jetty and all those bait houses and boat ramps at the south jetty


----------



## Utah Carl

bubbas kenner said:


> the free car rinse near the south jetty and all those bait houses and boat ramps at the south jetty


And Tuffy's and Nash's.


----------



## Troutman123

*Was Julies husband*

Ken an island boy ? I have met him several times but do not remember him growing up



Utah Carl said:


> Yeah, I knew Dr. Towler. Can still see him in my mind. Red hair, red faced. His prize possession was a vegetable garden down the island. He constructed a fish pond next to their home. He had "issues". (Two of his children were driven to jr. high in a limo...how fu is that?) The closet thing is not surprising, but sad. There are very dark and tragic other things I can't post.
> 
> Julie and Ken's reception was in a huge tent in the back yard (also huge); the Wentletrap (Mitchell's) catered it.
> 
> The Towler mansion is cheerful and beautiful. I spent the night over there a few times. Can't describe it. So far away from playing in the dirt. Kenny has the listing. Someone should write a movie...


----------



## yer_corks_under

*Found a Utah Carl record on ebay*

Opening bid is only $125.00! Attached is a little of it. Mrs. Beech told me she was going to dig out some records for me, before Ike. She died around Dallas around a year ago.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Ken an island boy ? I have met him several times but do not remember him growing up


He's probably around 65, BHS graduate of around '64. His father had Moore-Climatic.

He owns 11 Video Lane on 45th. And the large white house on the seawall around 19th. He married Julie Towler (sister of Sally, Peaches, etc.). Went bankrupt in the '80's after throwing money at Sea Arama and other "investments". A nice guy.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Opening bid is only $125.00! Attached is a little of it. Mrs. Beech told me she was going to dig out some records for me, before Ike. She died around Dallas around a year ago.


I can't get it to play on Windows Media Player.

Do you have his theme ("I'm just a wanderer of the wasteland")?


----------



## Troutman123

*That is sooo very cool*

Not cool enough to pay 125+



yer_corks_under said:


> Opening bid is only $125.00! Attached is a little of it. Mrs. Beech told me she was going to dig out some records for me, before Ike. She died around Dallas around a year ago.


----------



## Troutman123

*Have'nt seen them*

Since our 40th reunion and yeah he seemed real nice , whatever happened to Janie Agronowitz ? I just read somewhere Jim Levell is living in Kerrville. Joan Adrience lived right there at the entrance to Towler compound



Utah Carl said:


> He's probably around 65, BHS graduate of around '64. His father had Moore-Climatic.
> 
> He owns 11 Video Lane on 45th. And the large white house on the seawall around 19th. He married Julie Towler (sister of Sally, Peaches, etc.). Went bankrupt in the '80's after throwing money at Sea Arama and other "investments". A nice guy.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

I remember being in elementary school when I lived in Houston and going to Sea Arama for field trips. We use to go down to Galveston couple weekends out of the month in the summer and would rent the big 3 wheel bike that you could go out in the water in and paddle around. The maze they had on the east end was fun also. Can't forget about the water slides either on Stewart Beach. We lived right across the street so me and my friends would buy all day passes and hang out at the park and walk home when we got hungry lol.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Since our 40th reunion and yeah he seemed real nice , whatever happened to Janie Agronowitz ? I just read somewhere Jim Levell is living in Kerrville. Joan Adrience lived right there at the entrance to Towler compound


Janie. What beautiful green eyes! We danced at the teen dances at the YMCA on 23rd. Judy Buxton, BHS '63, (Chopin Mon Ami, 1508 39th, 762-2622) knows her last whereabouts. But your memory is probably better.

Don't know about Joan. Her father died several years ago and her mother re-married (same house). Her brother, Bill, had a local computer business, but I think he relocated. Tommy Curtis (UTMB) probably knows where Jim Levell is. Kerrville is God's country. Across the street from Adrience was Wallace Coffman (Ford) until he moved on. Fred. F. Hunter (printing) was across the street from Coffman until he went bankrupt and died. Julian Levy had the home next to Coffman until E.S. Levy went bankrupt.

It's still a beautiful neighborhood.


----------



## Troutman123

*Oh yeah*

That was my stomping grounds Wendy Zwernermann , Betty Pipperie, Ann Moore, Peggy Ainsworth , Pransky twins , What ever happened to Robin Denbo ? She dated Ippy for quite a while but don't seem like they got married



Utah Carl said:


> Janie. What beautiful green eyes! We danced at the teen dances at the YMCA on 23rd. Judy Buxton, BHS '63, (Chopin Mon Ami, 1508 39th, 762-2622) knows her last whereabouts. But your memory is probably better.
> 
> Don't know about Joan. Her father died several years ago and her mother re-married (same house). Her brother, Bill, had a local computer business, but I think he relocated. Tommy Curtis (UTMB) probably knows where Jim Levell is. Kerrville is God's country. Across the street from Adrience was Wallace Coffman (Ford) until he moved on. Fred. F. Hunter (printing) was across the street from Coffman until he went bankrupt and died. Julian Levy had the home next to Coffman until E.S. Levy went bankrupt.
> 
> It's still a beautiful neighborhood.


----------



## Troutman123

*What was the name*

of the family that gave swimming lessons offets bayou ? My brother and I learned to swim there in the 50's


----------



## Troutman123

*Have to work inFredericksburg*

Next two days talk to y'all Thursday
Carry On


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> That was my stomping grounds Wendy Zwernermann , Betty Pipperie, Ann Moore, Peggy Ainsworth , Pransky twins , What ever happened to Robin Denbo ? She dated Ippy for quite a while but don't seem like they got married


He married Meredith Brick. I think they live in Austin. Two fantastic human beings. He (his father) sold Galveston's Dr. Pepper. I think Robin's name was Demosky or something like that.

My wife is more familiar with the possible outcomes of the others you mentioned. She's out of town. At least one of the two Piperi girls is deceased. My wife's family and theirs were very close.

I remember bike riding down the alley and hearing angels sing. The Pransky twins sang in harmony while swinging on their swing set. Bibi (sp?) McGivney lived two houses away. I think she ended her life. Very wealthy and tragic family.

(Janie Agronowitz' mother came up to me on my bike in front of their home (P 1/2?), shooed me off and said I had to stay away from Janie because I wasn't a jew. I had to get my mother to explain that one to me. I wonder if my mother had called Janie's mother and ordered her daughter to stay away from me because they were jews? And so it goes.)


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> of the family that gave swimming lessons offets bayou ? My brother and I learned to swim there in the 50's


That was Mr. Conway. Conway's camp. Large wooden jumping platform on the bayou.

He gave us mats on the ground to teach us how to move in the water. I can still see his muscular arms and remember his soft reassuring manner.

At "graduation" you had to jump from the top of the platform. No one knew the bayou was polluted (bait camps emptied raw sewage into the bayou).


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Was the Conway's Camp still there around the 90's?


----------



## Utah Carl

Donnie Hayden said:


> Was the Conway's Camp still there around the 90's?


The property was for sale in the 1980's. Every time we go down 61st, I look across the bayou to see if I can spot it, but everything's changed. There's a Dwight Conway in the phone book (Mutiny Ct...Pirate's Beach?) and I remember Mr. Conway having a son around 5 years older than us kids. If Mr. Conway was 30 in 1952, he'd be 89. (Maybe I'll take a ride down that little narrow road that led to the camp.)


----------



## yer_corks_under

That property sold in the mid-to late 90's, I was sick when I heard about it less than 150K.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> That property sold in the mid-to late 90's, I was sick when I heard about it less than 150K.


I remember the house was up on pilings. He had picnic tables underneath in the garage. It was as though it was made for kids. He taught us how not to be afraid (but respectful) of water. (It maybe survived Ike ok.) And for many decades later, that bayou was my friend. And then came the jet skies, the Colonel and overuse/abuse.


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> I remember the house was up on pilings. He had picnic tables underneath in the garage. It was as though it was made for kids. He taught us how not to be afraid (but respectful) of water. (It maybe survived Ike ok.) And for many decades later, that bayou was my friend. And then came the jet skies, the Colonel and overuse/abuse.


bought up by all the rich folks. i thing its been tore down and replaced with a new home a few years back.


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> bought up by all the rich folks. i thing its been tore down and replaced with a new home a few years back.


A Galveston memory gone bye.

When I was too-young-to-remember, I looked for houses over at the Crash Boat Basin and Sportsman Road. A house on Sportsman Road was on a half-lot with a cistern. But they were asking $58k (Vanskike Real Estate). Charlene Bernard (BHS, around '61)) lives out there, her brother was a Pleasure Pier fisher-kid in the '50's. That public "ramp" is still there, mid-way down Sportsman Rd. We used to drive to the end and fish/flounder. The city approved someone to build a marina, boat storage and housing around where the existing bait shop is. Progress.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

It is amazing how things have changed. When my dad bought our first beach house in Sea Isle in 1959, he paid $2600 for the lot and a 1bedroom 1bath house. We thought we were rich! Have some great memories from back in the day.


----------



## Utah Carl

100 FATHOMS said:


> It is amazing how things have changed. When my dad bought our first beach house in Sea Isle in 1959, he paid $2600 for the lot and a 1bedroom 1bath house. We thought we were rich! Have some great memories from back in the day.


Developer was Dave Feinman (Reiswerg, Levy, etc.), one of the first guys to try to block off the public beach to public access. He also built some houses in Harve Lafitte. Personally, I passed on those...

Rear-ended and killed by a dunk driver at 81st & Seawall.


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*Krispy Creamed?*



Utah Carl said:


> Rear-ended and killed by a dunk driver at 81st & Seawall.


Dunking while driving is risky business...


----------



## white cap

Utah, Thanks for the update on David Feinman!

My parents build the second house on a canal in SI. Bought lot in 1957 for $2000. The house is still standing on the first canal going out into WB. The house is on your left as it opens up for the boat stalls and marina.

The first house on the water was across the street on the second canal. BTW there were no bulk heading until years later. Any way the first house actually had compressed paper external walls. Carla wiped it and every other house or structure on the water except our house. Lost roof and the blow away bath rooms down stairs. Dad was a home builder in River Oaks in houston so our house was overbuilt much to the laughter of Feinman. We had many dinners at his first house. Later he build the "round house across from our house.

I personally gigged hundreds of flounder in the canals before bulkheading and limits.

Many great memories..........I lost my dad in SI in 1963!

RIP Mr Feinman and DAD!

Lowell


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

David built our house also. It was on Reeves Dr. near the entrance. Best as I can remember we almost lived on the trout we caught at the marina, hamburgers from Galcerans,and Slim Jims from the marina store. The place was thick with horny toads,rattle snakes and red ants. I loved it ! David was a character,and we enjoyed a few meals with him also. R.I.P. old friend.


----------



## Utah Carl

100 FATHOMS said:


> David built our house also. It was on Reeves Dr. near the entrance. Best as I can remember we almost lived on the trout we caught at the marina, hamburgers from Galcerans,and Slim Jims from the marina store. The place was thick with horny toads,rattle snakes and red ants. I loved it ! David was a character,and we enjoyed a few meals with him also. R.I.P. old friend.


Where have all the horny toads gone (take-off on a old hippies song)? And where are the tadpoles?

That restaurant back there at the Sea Isle marina is under new ownership. Expensive, but a winner (beautiful sunsets). The boat slips are still pretty much empty.

I gave Dave some hard times, but he never caved. Great guy.


----------



## Utah Carl

Utah Carl said:


> Janie. What beautiful green eyes! We danced at the teen dances at the YMCA on 23rd. Judy Buxton, BHS '63, (Chopin Mon Ami, 1508 39th, 762-2622) knows her last whereabouts. But your memory is probably better.
> 
> Don't know about Joan. Her father died several years ago and her mother re-married (same house). Her brother, Bill, had a local computer business, but I think he relocated. Tommy Curtis (UTMB) probably knows where Jim Levell is. Kerrville is God's country. Across the street from Adrience was Wallace Coffman (Ford) until he moved on. Fred. F. Hunter (printing) was across the street from Coffman until he went bankrupt and died. Julian Levy had the home next to Coffman until E.S. Levy went bankrupt.
> 
> It's still a beautiful neighborhood.


Wife said other Piperi girl's name was Betty Jo. She's the one who is deceased. Piperi, who was municipal judge at the time, was chauffeured by a policeman. What a life?


----------



## Troutman123

*Hey guys I made it back*

And had the opportunity to visit with on old BOI while in Fredericksburg. Any of you remember Mike Sedgwick ? He and I played little league on same Grasso team. He was telling me Olivia Maceo is living in Dripping Springs but didn't know what happened to brother Ronnie? & Peter Sapio still comes up there to visit > Ask your wife about Wendy I did know about Betty but it seems someone told me Wendy died also


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> And had the opportunity to visit with on old BOI while in Fredericksburg. Any of you remember Mike Sedgwick ? He and I played little league on same Grasso team. He was telling me Olivia Maceo is living in Dripping Springs but didn't know what happened to brother Ronnie? & Peter Sapio still comes up there to visit > Ask your wife about Wendy I did know about Betty but it seems someone told me Wendy died also


I remember Mike. His brother was Patrick. Sisters were Mary Ellen and (?). Mary Ellen married Robert Seinsheimer ("the Deezer") (didn't last too long). Mother was a teacher at St. Pat's, father (Henry) was a used car salesman. They lived around the 3400 block of O in a beautiful home (neighborhood eventually overtaken by gangs).

Are you talking about Wendy Maceo?

I have a picture I took of Ronnie Sapio's dog in the 1950's. He was the first person I heard curse. Recently contacted Peter to give it to someone. Ronnie is deceased. Never heard back. Poor doggie.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yep same Mike*

He and I had the same Great Great Grandmother beleive he said Pat in Baytown..No Wendy Zweiner lived on Sherman I beleive... Are you sure about Ronnie Sapio ?
Another question , Is Moose (or decendents) still in business ? I think 22nd maybe ? They had the best po boys !!!!!!

QUOTE=Utah Carl;3375926]I remember Mike. His brother was Patrick. Sisters were Mary Ellen and (?). Mary Ellen married Robert Seinsheimer ("the Deezer") (didn't last too long). Mother was a teacher at St. Pat's, father (Henry) was a used car salesman. They lived around the 3400 block of O in a beautiful home (neighborhood eventually overtaken by gangs).

Are you talking about Wendy Maceo?

I have a picture I took of Ronnie Sapio's dog in the 1950's. He was the first person I heard curse. Recently contacted Peter to give it to someone. Ronnie is deceased. Never heard back. Poor doggie.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Troutman123

*The Ronnie I talking*

about lived on the corner of 42nd & S1/2



Troutman123 said:


> He and I had the same Great Great Grandmother beleive he said Pat in Baytown..No Wendy Zweiner lived on Sherman I beleive... Are you sure about Ronnie Sapio ?
> Another question , Is Moose (or decendents) still in business ? I think 22nd maybe ? They had the best po boys !!!!!!
> 
> QUOTE=Utah Carl;3375926]I remember Mike. His brother was Patrick. Sisters were Mary Ellen and (?). Mary Ellen married Robert Seinsheimer ("the Deezer") (didn't last too long). Mother was a teacher at St. Pat's, father (Henry) was a used car salesman. They lived around the 3400 block of O in a beautiful home (neighborhood eventually overtaken by gangs).
> 
> Are you talking about Wendy Maceo?
> 
> I have a picture I took of Ronnie Sapio's dog in the 1950's. He was the first person I heard curse. Recently contacted Peter to give it to someone. Ronnie is deceased. Never heard back. Poor doggie.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> He and I had the same Great Great Grandmother beleive he said Pat in Baytown..No Wendy Zweiner lived on Sherman I beleive... Are you sure about Ronnie Sapio ?
> Another question , Is Moose (or decendents) still in business ? I think 22nd maybe ? They had the best po boys !!!!!!
> 
> QUOTE=Utah Carl;3375926]I remember Mike. His brother was Patrick. Sisters were Mary Ellen and (?). Mary Ellen married Robert Seinsheimer ("the Deezer") (didn't last too long). Mother was a teacher at St. Pat's, father (Henry) was a used car salesman. They lived around the 3400 block of O in a beautiful home (neighborhood eventually overtaken by gangs).
> 
> Are you talking about Wendy Maceo?
> 
> I have a picture I took of Ronnie Sapio's dog in the 1950's. He was the first person I heard curse. Recently contacted Peter to give it to someone. Ronnie is deceased. Never heard back. Poor doggie.


[/QUOTE]

Right, I think Wendy lived on Sherman. Dory Middleton (deceased, a tragic story, who essentially died in a nursing home - Edgewater on 23rd & Seawall- with her mother). We used to watch through the front window as Dory played the harp. Another angel.

The McDonold's lived across the street. Vocavich lived near-by. Daughter was the first pregnant girl I saw in school. Needed some parental instruction on that. Her brother was Mitch.


----------



## Troutman123

*Ronnie Sapio*

is alive and well living in Houston he married his high school sweetheart drawing a blank on her name, I see Leta's posting on facebook think she has had medical issues. What about my question about Moose they still open ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> is alive and well living in Houston he married his high school sweetheart drawing a blank on her name, I see Leta's posting on facebook think she has had medical issues. What about my question about Moose they still open ?


Drawing a blank on Moose. Nothing in phone book. Is this Moose former BHS principal? He can't still be alive unless taking forever pills.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl, I saw you mention the Tramonte family name. Do you know if any of Nick Tramonte's kids are still in Galveston? Nick and my grandfather were best buddies and I spent quite a bit of time at their house as a kid. I know Sam is still around because I saw him last year briefly.


----------



## Troutman123

*He had a great*

sanwich & beer place on 22nd and ? north of Broadway his son ? went to BHS same time frame as me oh well ....Sam Tramonte is brother to Val , Darryl & JE their dad died when the boys were very young their mom Srnestine raied them and remarried late in life to "Smitty"?


----------



## Troutman123

*Which Tramonte*

Has Real Estate on 39th I think ?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Troutman123 said:


> Has Real Estate on 39th I think ?


That would be Joe.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Troutman123 said:


> sanwich & beer place on 22nd and ? north of Broadway his son ? went to BHS same time frame as me oh well ....Sam Tramonte is brother to Val , Darryl & JE their dad died when the boys were very young their mom Srnestine raied them and remarried late in life to "Smitty"?


The kids were Nickie, Mary Katherine, and Chris I believe... may have been another older sister but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> Utah Carl, I saw you mention the Tramonte family name. Do you know if any of Nick Tramonte's kids are still in Galveston? Nick and my grandfather were best buddies and I spent quite a bit of time at their house as a kid. I know Sam is still around because I saw him last year briefly.


Try V.J. Tremonte (realtor) 1802 Broadway 409 765 9837. All Galveston Tremotes are related. And what a nice family they are.


----------



## Troutman123

*Walk down memory lane*

I found a list as an attachment of my graduating class as of 2000 with their location at that time and I copied and tried to paste here for y'all to look at but not smart enough I try to get my assistant to help


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> is alive and well living in Houston he married his high school sweetheart drawing a blank on her name, I see Leta's posting on facebook think she has had medical issues. What about my question about Moose they still open ?


Peter wrote me that Ronnie died. I still have the photo that I took of Ronnie's dog (around '53) in my front yard. Would like to give it to someone who gives a s___.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yes they were*

Spent most of my time at Val house on Sherman or caduces can take you to the house just dont remember the street the grand poopaw (I think) lived corner 45th & O he had an elevator in it and we use to get a kick out of riding that thing



Utah Carl said:


> Try V.J. Tremonte (realtor) 1802 Broadway 409 765 9837. All Galveston Tremotes are related. And what a nice family they are.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Spent most of my time at Val house on Sherman or caduces can take you to the house just dont remember the street the grand poopaw (I think) lived corner 45th & O he had an elevator in it and we use to get a kick out of riding that thing


Yeah, ne corner of 45th & O. It's been for sale a bunch of times. Joe Max Taylor lived across the street (nw corner of 45th & O), I think. It's current occupant is John Tindel (SW Bell), I think.

I think Sam or Nick Tremonte, etc. was in the middle of the 4600 block of Sherman. J.E., Val, etc.

Julie said Val is somewhere around Austin. J.E. is still a realtor in the Clear Lake area. Fantastic person. A marriage made in heaven that never was made.


----------



## therealbigman

Utah Carl said:


> Yeah, ne corner of 45th & O. It's been for sale a bunch of times. Joe Max Taylor lived across the street (nw corner of 45th & O), I think. It's current occupant is John Tindel (SW Bell), I think.
> 
> I think Sam or Nick Tremonte, etc. was in the middle of the 4600 block of Sherman. J.E., Val, etc.
> 
> Julie said Val is somewhere around Austin. J.E. is still a realtor in the Clear Lake area. Fantastic person. A marriage made in heaven that never was made.


Current resident of 45th & O , NE corner, is Jeff Pucciarello, Father Alfred , mother Marie, maiden name Covington, sister named Doris, RIP, that house was inherited from His fatherinlaw, T C Covington, and its still for sale, elavater and built in safe.


----------



## Troutman123

*I will check*

That was Sam second house from the corner of 46th North side of street . I will check but Val in Vegas far as I know ...Who did Sammy marry ? Think her last name Lewis ?



Utah Carl said:


> Yeah, ne corner of 45th & O. It's been for sale a bunch of times. Joe Max Taylor lived across the street (nw corner of 45th & O), I think. It's current occupant is John Tindel (SW Bell), I think.
> 
> I think Sam or Nick Tremonte, etc. was in the middle of the 4600 block of Sherman. J.E., Val, etc.
> 
> Julie said Val is somewhere around Austin. J.E. is still a realtor in the Clear Lake area. Fantastic person. A marriage made in heaven that never was made.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Nick was a constable if I remember correctly. He helped get my uncles out of several binds when they were younger. His wife Rosalie was one of the sweetest ladies I have ever met.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> That was Sam second house from the corner of 46th North side of street . I will check but Val in Vegas far as I know ...Who did Sammy marry ? Think her last name Lewis ?


Drawing a blank.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> Nick was a constable if I remember correctly. He helped get my uncles out of several binds when they were younger. His wife Rosalie was one of the sweetest ladies I have ever met.


That wasn't Rosie Maceo, was it?

I think she concluded her life. She was Sam's daughter. 
Sam's grandson was Sammie. Sammie got offed on a freeway in Houston. Think I know why, but can't post it (Celli went out the same way, I think, on a Houston freeway and for the same reasons, I think, but am probably wrong and my statements here are opinions, not fact.)


----------



## Troutman123

*Think I know*

what you speaking of and I heard same thing, but are you switching families here we were talking Tramonte or did I miss something



Utah Carl said:


> That wasn't Rosie Maceo, was it?
> 
> I think she concluded her life. She was Sam's daughter.
> Sam's grandson was Sammie. Sammie got offed on a freeway in Houston. Think I know why, but can't post it (Celli went out the same way, I think, on a Houston freeway and for the same reasons, I think, but am probably wrong and my statements here are opinions, not fact.)


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> That wasn't Rosie Maceo, was it?
> 
> I think she concluded her life. She was Sam's daughter.
> Sam's grandson was Sammie. Sammie got offed on a freeway in Houston. Think I know why, but can't post it (Celli went out the same way, I think, on a Houston freeway and for the same reasons, I think, but am probably wrong and my statements here are opinions, not fact.)


Yes I belive she was a Maceo but I'd have to ask my mom to be sure.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> what you speaking of and I heard same thing, but are you switching families here we were talking Tramonte or did I miss something


You are right. I am probably incorrect. But "Rosie" rings a life-long bell; I can see her in my mind's eye. But this Rosie's last name was Maceo. I guess I was switching families. Sorry.


----------



## Troutman123

*Not sure what age you talking*

but probably Rose's daughter or grandaughter I would think ?



Utah Carl said:


> You are right. I am probably incorrect. But "Rosie" rings a life-long bell; I can see her in my mind's eye. But this Rosie's last name was Maceo. I guess I was switching families. Sorry.


----------



## Troutman123

*The more I think*

about it seems like I remember Olivia say Aunt Roie this and Aunt Rosie that dont have any connections to clear this one up


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> but probably Rose's daughter or grandaughter I would think ?


There was Rosie Maceo and another daughter of Sam (51st & Crockett).

The late Sammie was a grandson. One of the daughters may have been his mother, who offed herself (opinion, could be inaccurate). I never heard of suicide until then, and still didn't understand.

Sammie was shot dead on a Houston freeway, as was another person whose name begins with "C". The reason was the same, in my opinion.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> about it seems like I remember Olivia say Aunt Roie this and Aunt Rosie that dont have any connections to clear this one up


I can see Olivia (always smiling). Wife refuses to go on with this. She can't beat me down...(I hope).


----------



## Troutman123

*Richard Celli ?*

That who I was thinking of ? His dad had yellow cab



Utah Carl said:


> There was Rosie Maceo and another daughter of Sam (51st & Crockett).
> 
> The late Sammie was a grandson. One of the daughters may have been his mother, who offed herself (opinion, could be inaccurate). I never heard of suicide until then, and still didn't understand.
> 
> Sammie was shot dead on a Houston freeway, as was another person whose name begins with "C". The reason was the same, in my opinion.


----------



## Troutman123

*Plead with her Carl*

This the most I have talked about the Island since I left in 68



Utah Carl said:


> I can see Olivia (always smiling). Wife refuses to go on with this. She can't beat me down...(I hope).


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> That who I was thinking of ? His dad had yellow cab


Yeatman had Yellow Cab beginning in the 1960's or before. His son's name was Larry, best friends of the Palmers.

Walker took over Yellow Cab (and the Tour Train) after Mr. Yeatman died.

The Yeatmans bought the old bowling alley in the 2400-block of Seawall and profited with a souvenir shop.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> That would be Joe.


Maybe deceased.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> Maybe deceased.


 Could be.


----------



## Troutman123

*Man I was way*

off base



Utah Carl said:


> Yeatman had Yellow Cab beginning in the 1960's or before. His son's name was Larry, best friends of the Palmers.
> 
> Walker took over Yellow Cab (and the Tour Train) after Mr. Yeatman died.
> 
> The Yeatmans bought the old bowling alley in the 2400-block of Seawall and profited with a souvenir shop.


----------



## Troutman123

*Hope to have*

The answer to this puzzle in the morning have some feelers out on the Island . Errand time talk in the morning
Carry on



Utah Carl said:


> You are right. I am probably incorrect. But "Rosie" rings a life-long bell; I can see her in my mind's eye. But this Rosie's last name was Maceo. I guess I was switching families. Sorry.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> The answer to this puzzle in the morning have some feelers out on the Island . Errand time talk in the morning
> Carry on


And Mrs. wife is stranding the feelers to north Texas for an eye-witness account (MARVIN ZLINDLER, EYEWITNESS NEWS...who met his wife at Gaido's Pelican Club).


----------



## RB II

My wifes family is from Galveston. Bobby and Don Weakley are here uncles. Jerri Irvin is her mother. Fred Nelson and the Payses are also related.


----------



## Utah Carl

HydraSports said:


> My wifes family is from Galveston. Bobby and Don Weakley are here uncles. Jerri Irvin is her mother. Fred Nelson and the Payses are also related.


I got you on the Payses. Glenn and his brother. Irvin is familiar, I will have to ask Mrs. wife who hates Memory Lane, so I bought some Hersheys for her... Who do I send the ticket to?


----------



## Bandman

There were three Paysse boys - Temple, Robert, and Glenn - all gone now. All three good musicians, especially Robert. Their father played in The Galveston Municipal Band and the El Mina Shrine Temple Band for many years. Their mother may still be alive.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> There were three Paysse boys - Temple, Robert, and Glenn - all gone now. All three good musicians, especially Robert. Their father played in The Galveston Municipal Band and the El Mina Shrine Temple Band for many years. Their mother may still be alive.


That's fu. They were all so nice. They were friends with Richard Bovio's son. When Bovio suddenly died, everyone in the neighborhood kind of came together because the son was staying with a family friend in the neighborhood. Even the Martini boy escaped his mansion and joined the common folk in a "group hug."

RIP


----------



## Troutman123

*Struck out on Rosie*

But I did talk to Peter and Ronnie alive and well in Spring 



Utah Carl said:


> You are right. I am probably incorrect. But "Rosie" rings a life-long bell; I can see her in my mind's eye. But this Rosie's last name was Maceo. I guess I was switching families. Sorry.


----------



## Troutman123

*What happened*

to Ernie Bovio ? He was up here selling cars in the 80's or early 90's I know he married Lynn Cole last heard she was in Beaumont



Utah Carl said:


> That's fu. They were all so nice. They were friends with Richard Bovio's son. When Bovio suddenly died, everyone in the neighborhood kind of came together because the son was staying with a family friend in the neighborhood. Even the Martini boy escaped his mansion and joined the common folk in a "group hug."
> 
> RIP


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> But I did talk to Peter and Ronnie alive and well in Spring


We might be talking about different Sapios. I contacted Peter about where I could send this photo of Johnny's dog that I took in the 1950's. I emailed a copy of the original.

Here is his response:

Thanks for sending me the photo. My grandfather, John Sapio, Sr. lived at 5011 Woodrow. My uncle John "Johnny" Sapio, Jr., died in 1987. My first cousin, John Sapio, III lives in Santa Fe, TX. I will try to get an address for him.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> to Ernie Bovio ? He was up here selling cars in the 80's or early 90's I know he married Lynn Cole last heard she was in Beaumont


Wife remembers Ernie, too. I think he sold cars in Galveston at Flowers', then moved to the Clear Lake area, where he tried to create a business where you would retain him to broker a new car deal.

We kids used to play in the abandoned buildings at Ft. Crockett, including the officers club where around Academy is today. It looked like a bomb had gone off. But I snatched a receipt for services by Richard Bovio and his Orchestra.

Didn't really know Ernie, but he seemed like a stand-up guy, even at the death of his father (he was staying at the Canery's, whose father was a buyer for CP Evans).


----------



## Troutman123

*The Sapio I*

am talking about Peter who owns a title co there on the Island and brother Ronnie who I worked with in the mortgage business in H town in the 70"s beleive he married childhood sweetheart Cynthia Breacher



Utah Carl said:


> We might be talking about different Sapios. I contacted Peter about where I could send this photo of Johnny's dog that I took in the 1950's. I emailed a copy of the original.
> 
> Here is his response:
> 
> Thanks for sending me the photo. My grandfather, John Sapio, Sr. lived at 5011 Woodrow. My uncle John "Johnny" Sapio, Jr., died in 1987. My first cousin, John Sapio, III lives in Santa Fe, TX. I will try to get an address for him.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> am talking about Peter who owns a title co there on the Island and brother Ronnie who I worked with in the mortgage business in H town in the 70"s beleive he married childhood sweetheart Cynthia Breacher


That's the one. I almost feel guilty that I took this stupid picture of a dog in the front yard that my mother wrote on the back "Johnny Sapio's dog." If you see Peter again, will you please ask him to tell me what to do with the picture? It is a "Galveston Memory..."


----------



## Troutman123

*Be glad to*

If you don't have his email I will ask his permission to post it here and you can ask him direct ?



Utah Carl said:


> That's the one. I almost feel guilty that I took this stupid picture of a dog in the front yard that my mother wrote on the back "Johnny Sapio's dog." If you see Peter again, will you please ask him to tell me what to do with the picture? It is a "Galveston Memory..."


----------



## sandbar1957

Hello all,
I have really enjoyed this trip down memory lane. Brought back alot of good times from the old days. Here's a couple that I haven't seen yet...G&G Bakery, L&K Grocery, Micheletti Grocery and a drug store on Broadway that was run by a guy named Carola (sp). These were all around 12th to 14th streets.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> If you don't have his email I will ask his permission to post it here and you can ask him direct ?


Thanks, I already contacted him. Guess I'm the "owner" of the family dog. Maybe they didn't like the critter. That was a really nice animal. There must be a Sapio child who would want that picture for a scrap book. All I need is an address.


----------



## Troutman123

*Well if Peter*

don't want it the only other thing I could tell you see if you can get Ronnie # in Spring and ask him other than that like you said you the owner



Utah Carl said:


> Thanks, I already contacted him. Guess I'm the "owner" of the family dog. Maybe they didn't like the critter. That was a really nice animal. There must be a Sapio child who would want that picture for a scrap book. All I need is an address.


----------



## Troutman123

*G & G*

Was the Grenard family , my family shopped there when we lived on the East end then we moved West. They had some property on West bay just East of the Country club and had several duck blinds down there . I remember Mitcholetti's but cannot bring picture up in the old memory bank



sandbar1957 said:


> Hello all,
> I have really enjoyed this trip down memory lane. Brought back alot of good times from the old days. Here's a couple that I haven't seen yet...G&G Bakery, L&K Grocery, Micheletti Grocery and a drug store on Broadway that was run by a guy named Carola (sp). These were all around 12th to 14th streets.


----------



## sandbar1957

Troutman123 said:


> Was the Grenard family , my family shopped there when we lived on the East end then we moved West. They had some property on West bay just East of the Country club and had several duck blinds down there . I remember Mitcholetti's but cannot bring picture up in the old memory bank


I went to school with Bruce Grenard at Rosenberg Elementary. I also worked with Joey Jay Koleng until he passed away. I think Joey's uncle was the Koleng in the L&K. I know it was Layer that was shot and killed by a longtime customer that was robbing the store.


----------



## Utah Carl

sandbar1957 said:


> Hello all,
> I have really enjoyed this trip down memory lane. Brought back alot of good times from the old days. Here's a couple that I haven't seen yet...G&G Bakery, L&K Grocery, Micheletti Grocery and a drug store on Broadway that was run by a guy named Carola (sp). These were all around 12th to 14th streets.


I'll butt in again:

G&G Bakery. I can still smell the smell. There's a new bakery north of Broadway, by the Mosquito Cafe. It's pretty good (especially for French bread, which wife hasn't mastered). A former principal of Central used to also work at Micheletti's and steal beef.

Across the street was Galveston's first self-service ice place (1950's). The cadaver of the structure might still be there.

There was a Michelleti's Liquor store on around 12th & Broadway (nw corner). A treasure trove of Galveston stuff. The owner was in poor condition and a great human. The building is now a lawyer's office (I think).

Van's Laundry was in that area?

The only drug store I remember was the Williamson's, Broadway Drug, at 21st & Broadway (SE corner). A brother, Frankie, had the late Professional Pharmacy. I watched their mother's house burn (with a granddaughter) on Broadway. We entered the home to try to rescue her grandmother (who survived).


----------



## Troutman123

*What was*

the name of liqour store on 1st? I beleive it was the last street where broadway ends ran into John Sealy . It was on the west side of the street on the East side closer to broadway was a club that would lest us underage in? The old guy at liqour store sold all us kids our booze


----------



## RB II

Utah Carl said:


> I got you on the Payses. Glenn and his brother. Irvin is familiar, I will have to ask Mrs. wife who hates Memory Lane, so I bought some Hersheys for her... Who do I send the ticket to?


I got the ticket!!!! I figured someone would know of her family. Thanks.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> the name of liqour store on 1st? I beleive it was the last street where broadway ends ran into John Sealy . It was on the west side of the street on the East side closer to broadway was a club that would lest us underage in? The old guy at liqour store sold all us kids our booze


I know it. Frequented it. Shell parking lot. The deceased old guy lived in the 3300 block of Q 1/2. His name may have been Warner, or something like that.

I went into the store a few years ago. His partner was still there (the tall guy). He denied everything.

The club across the street (behind Jack Tar) is a memory mystery, but I remember it.


----------



## iridered2003

where the jack tar was use to be another club???? wends night was $5.oo a pitcher. man, did i ever walk out of that place sober???? NO! cant remember the name of it. anybody???


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> where the jack tar was use to be another club???? wends night was $5.oo a pitcher. man, did i ever walk out of that place sober???? NO! cant remember the name of it. anybody???


There was the Charcoal Galley, 2nd floor at the main entrance. Overlooking the pool. (Thanks, Judge, the perfect waiter)

The Coffee Cove (thanks, Cheryl, I will never forget...) and the club in the rear. Can't produce the name.

That was a fantastic Galveston Memory.

The club I think you remember was behind the Jack Tar on the NE corner. It had an oriental name, 2nd floor (ne corner). San Sui' or something like that. Will ask Mrs. wife. Where have all the good clubs gone (hippie song).


----------



## Troutman123

*Yep shell*

parking lot he was cool knew dang good & well we under . Partner cannot still be alive?????? He has to be a bazillion years old



Utah Carl said:


> I know it. Frequented it. Shell parking lot. The deceased old guy lived in the 3300 block of Q 1/2. His name may have been Warner, or something like that.
> 
> I went into the store a few years ago. His partner was still there (the tall guy). He denied everything.
> 
> The club across the street (behind Jack Tar) is a memory mystery, but I remember it.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yep it had*

an upstairs and it did have an oriental sounding name , don't remember the charcoal Gally. I do remember there was some sort of bridge that went over the pool


Utah Carl said:


> There was the Charcoal Galley, 2nd floor at the main entrance. Overlooking the pool. (Thanks, Judge, the perfect waiter)
> 
> The Coffee Cove (thanks, Cheryl, I will never forget...) and the club in the rear. Can't produce the name.
> 
> That was a fantastic Galveston Memory.
> 
> The club I think you remember was behind the Jack Tar on the NE corner. It had an oriental name, 2nd floor (ne corner). San Sui' or something like that. Will ask Mrs. wife. Where have all the good clubs gone (hippie song).


----------



## Troutman123

*Here's one for you*

Anyone remember on the corner of 24th & ? (about 1-2 blocks) North of Broadway the French grocery ? Sat right on the corner , grocery store on one side and beer joint on other. Ran /owned by two old Itallian families who lived upstairs. The two women ran the grocery side and the two men ran the beer joint they called the beer joint Mitch's . Mitch Mitchiletti & Leo Vangelesti ran the joint . They could barely speak english . Now that was some Galveston history I use to sit in there and listen to so many stories about the "Old country" and the boat ride over..... That my friends was Galveston at her best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Troutman123

*I think there*

is some sort of quick copy place there now


----------



## Troutman123

*OK Folks lets don't let it*

die here there whole lot more memory lane to go down...I am off to Kansas City and won't be back on 2cool until next Thursday
Carry On


----------



## Bandman

The Sapios. Pete and Johnny were brothers and ran Galveston Beauty Supply. Pete and Reney lived on 42nd and S1/2 with 3 kids - Sandra, Ronald, and Peter. Johnny and his family lived a few blocks away toward Fort Crockett. I think all the kids kids went to Kirwin or Ursuline. Sandra was beautiful, Ronnie played baseball, and the only time I talked to Pete after he got grown he was playing guitar so loud we could hear it on the other end of the block.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> is some sort of quick copy place there now


]

Too young to remember that (proud to say), but it sounds like old fun; how about some more Galveston memories of that? Print shop is/was Kwik Kopy (Kaplan). They dissolved the franchise after Mr. Kaplan died and are today independent. Mr. Kaplan tried a second shop off of 61st & S. It failed. There is a UPS shop in that strip (an excellent substitute for the nasty post office).


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> The Sapios. Pete and Johnny were brothers and ran Galveston Beauty Supply. Pete and Reney lived on 42nd and S1/2 with 3 kids - Sandra, Ronald, and Peter. Johnny and his family lived a few blocks away toward Fort Crockett. I think all the kids kids went to Kirwin or Ursuline. Sandra was beautiful, Ronnie played baseball, and the only time I talked to Pete after he got grown he was playing guitar so loud we could hear it on the other end of the block.


Reney Ritter? Don't tell me she's not a virgin and her father (Dave) didn't own Model Dairy down on around 24th & Ball!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Is G&G Bakery still around or did they close? I can vivdly remember those sheet cakes you could buy by the square and the canoli's. Good stuff!


----------



## iridered2003

saltz on 35th and p 1/2


----------



## therealbigman

iridered2003 said:


> saltz on 35th and p 1/2


That old man and his wife were some mean S.O.B.'s , may they R.I.P.


----------



## iridered2003

my grandparents had a little store somewhere here but im not sure where?.


----------



## therealbigman

Were they mean to their customers also.

check your rep chit head


----------



## portalto

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is G&G Bakery still around or did they close? I can vivdly remember those sheet cakes you could buy by the square and the canoli's. Good stuff!


I know Milton Graugnaud is retired (one of the G&G Bakery brothers). I do still see him at church when I visit Mom.


----------



## Utah Carl

therealbigman said:


> Were they mean to their customers also.
> 
> check your rep chit head


I thought it was just me. I was spending a bunch of money there at one time. He waited on me and called me a name. I remember walking back to my car and wondering what the hell was up with that? On the plus side, he's dead.


----------



## Utah Carl

*New pier?*

It was reported in the fishing column of today's newspaper that consideration is being given to construct a new fishing pier at the east end of the seawall.

It seems like the pier would run north-south, not out toward the ship channel. So it would be similar to a Seawolf Park pier.

The property is owned by the Corps of Engineers, which would have to have a lease agreement with the city.

In a sometimes busy town, there's nothing better than driving down there, sitting on the rocks, and watching the fishermen and the ships and boats traversing the channel. I hope they don't manage to mess it up.


----------



## iridered2003

carl,its the CITY OF GALVESTON! they can even messup a WET DREAM


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> saltz on 35th and p 1/2


I remember that memory. They had the nerve to not sell us beer in high school (we were headquartered at Wright's Drug on 33rd & R). And Saltz's son was a nerd, in my opinion. We had to drive all the way to 43rd & Broadway, over to University, a small store on Stewart (can't say the name) and one by the drive-in (Weber's) on 61st (Wythe's?) (before 61st was widened) just to buy a few six-packs that were of no concern or bother to the police.

If we wanted the hard stuff so we would eventually throw up, there was Vinto's over by public school stadium.

There were so many other small corner stores with wooden steps and floors. You could get some Lick-M-Aid and a wind-up rubber-band wooden plane for pennies (that you paid for by collecting and turning in soda bottles for around 2-cents each).

At least they can't take those captured days away.


----------



## Troutman123

*Trip to KC postponed*

until Monday morning so thought I jump back on here...Don't remember Saltz you speak of but had to be Marilyn folks ? They lived 48th O1/2 . The corner stores you speak of were everywhere back then. On of my favorites was on 39th accross from St Johns I went school there 1st-6th name was (I will butcher this one) Paccanuchies  they had the wax figures with colored sugar water , suck the juice then chew the wax ...Remember those ?



Utah Carl said:


> I remember that memory. They had the nerve to not sell us beer in high school (we were headquartered at Wright's Drug on 33rd & R). And Saltz's son was a nerd, in my opinion. We had to drive all the way to 43rd & Broadway, over to University, a small store on Stewart (can't say the name) and one by the drive-in (Weber's) on 61st (Wythe's?) (before 61st was widened) just to buy a few six-packs that were of no concern or bother to the police.
> 
> If we wanted the hard stuff so we would eventually throw up, there was Vinto's over by public school stadium.
> 
> There were so many other small corner stores with wooden steps and floors. You could get some Lick-M-Aid and a wind-up rubber-band wooden plane for pennies (that you paid for by collecting and turning in soda bottles for around 2-cents each).
> 
> At least they can't take those captured days away.


----------



## Troutman123

*It was what Galveston*

was made from old immagrants from countries far away , so many corner mom & pop grocery stores this one was special my grandparents use to live across the street . The ceilings must have been 15' with ceiling fans from one end of bar to the other and the reason they were always on it would warm the beer quicker (an old trick of the trade)..You not too young I returned from Nam in 68 and would drink in there till I left the Island in 70 and given all the people we know together I'm betting you were of age 



Utah Carl said:


> ]
> 
> Too young to remember that (proud to say), but it sounds like old fun; how about some more Galveston memories of that? Print shop is/was Kwik Kopy (Kaplan). They dissolved the franchise after Mr. Kaplan died and are today independent. Mr. Kaplan tried a second shop off of 61st & S. It failed. There is a UPS shop in that strip (an excellent substitute for the nasty post office).


----------



## Troutman123

*That the Sapios I knew/know*

I was raised on 44th S1/2



Bandman said:


> The Sapios. Pete and Johnny were brothers and ran Galveston Beauty Supply. Pete and Reney lived on 42nd and S1/2 with 3 kids - Sandra, Ronald, and Peter. Johnny and his family lived a few blocks away toward Fort Crockett. I think all the kids kids went to Kirwin or Ursuline. Sandra was beautiful, Ronnie played baseball, and the only time I talked to Pete after he got grown he was playing guitar so loud we could hear it on the other end of the block.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> until Monday morning so thought I jump back on here...Don't remember Saltz you speak of but had to be Marilyn folks ? They lived 48th O1/2 . The corner stores you speak of were everywhere back then. On of my favorites was on 39th accross from St Johns I went school there 1st-6th name was (I will butcher this one) Paccanuchies  they had the wax figures with colored sugar water , suck the juice then chew the wax ...Remember those ?


Yeah, I remember the little wax things, in the shape of bottles. Never could bring myself to chewing the wax. Roof tar was so much tastier.

Marilyn was the standoffish Saltz girl.

Down on 39th, close to Broadway, was Ferguson's corner grocery store. The boy, Glenn, is a CPA here. His sister's name may have been Kathy. Fuquya's (sp?) Drugs was on the se corner of 39th and whatever (1508?). BHS former Tornette, a fine looker, has a restaurant, Chopin Mon Ami, with her son at 1508 39th. It don't get no better than them. Lucas (grocery) had their meat locker a few blocks toward O on the SW corner. White bldg., used to own it. That's a historic street (as is 45th). But they need to create parking lots around ANICO. FUped.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> I was raised on 44th S1/2


Bought properties from the Vanskikes whose office/home was in the 4400 block of S 1/2. Fine neighborhood. Still is. My wife's family lived across the street, SW corner of 45th & S while her father was trying to put together the 61st St. Fishing Pier. I think Graber owned/owns it. The late Emile Cordray owned the house to the south. Anyone remember Emile?


----------



## Troutman123

*Yup 2 story white*

House with the office downsstairs...I lived 2 doors down to the West of them did'nt the guy who dated Priccy See end up marrying the daughter Emil Courdray maybe?. Accross the street was a Vandyke? He was couple years older I think his dad was a cop at one time ?



Utah Carl said:


> Bought properties from the Vanskikes whose office/home was in the 4400 block of S 1/2. Fine neighborhood. Still is.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yeah on the west side*

Had sawdust on the floors ? There was another meat market on Strand maybe close to 25th ? Same concept bot no sawdust I think. I will look her up when I go back to the house & let you know next week when I get back



Utah Carl said:


> Yeah, I remember the little wax things, in the shape of bottles. Never could bring myself to chewing the wax. Roof tar was so much tastier.
> 
> Marilyn was the standoffish Saltz girl.
> 
> Down on 39th, close to Broadway, was Ferguson's corner grocery store. The boy, Glenn, is a CPA here. His sister's name may have been Kathy. Fuquya's (sp?) Drugs was on the se corner of 39th and whatever (1508?). BHS former Tornette, a fine looker, has a restaurant, Chopin Mon Ami, with her son at 1508 39th. It don't get no better than them. Lucas (grocery) had their meat locker a few blocks toward O on the SW corner. White bldg., used to own it. That's a historic street (as is 45th). But they need to create parking lots around ANICO. FUped.


----------



## Troutman123

*Lets try this: What year & where you graduate HS*

Let see which BOI's will participate
BHS 65


----------



## Bandman

BHS Class of '59.

Doug McLeod, Mike Spencer, Bill and Deanna Bradshaw, Paul Burka, Phil Chamberlin, Charna Bulba Graber, Ward McReynolds, Eddie Maples, Alvin Newkirk, Bobby Richardson, Dwight Leveritt, ... to drop a few names.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> House with the office downsstairs...I lived 2 doors down to the West of them did'nt the guy who dated Priccy See end up marrying the daughter Emil Courdray maybe?. Accross the street was a Vandyke? He was couple years older I think his dad was a cop at one time ?


I think the police Vandyke was another one, could be wrong. Gus Nelson, Claude Boltin, Jim Gardner, Chief Burns, Sgt. Galvan, etc. We just donated photos of the whole 1960 police department to the GPD police museum in the memory of our protector on the Pleasure Pier as kids, Jim Gardner. He always had one eye on us and cut us no slack. But if we called out, JIM!, he came running, literally (amazing hearing). He helped carry up Christmas bicycles to my wife and sisters on a Christmas Eve. And he showed me what it felt like to be cuffed (at my request). RIP, Jim Gardner, our dear friend.

Prissy See (sp?) had an Edsel. She lived close to 25th & Seawall. No one in my group had the nerve to even speak to her, with her bleach-blond fine self. She may have unfortunately married EC, but don't remember that. They dated (she could've done so much better).

EC, maybe, killed an individual who shot him the finger. I tried that as he sat in his car at the Pier Drive In. He didn't kill me (and I was packing). Actually, I think he was a nice guy, with a heavy burden for the rest of his relatively brief life. I think his father was in county gov't,


----------



## yer_corks_under

Ferguson's was on 35th, I think Ave. M. 

I posted the story about Emile Cardory and the time he was shot a month or two ago.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Ferguson's was on 35th, I think Ave. M.
> 
> I posted the story about Emile Cardory and the time he was shot a month or two ago.


Details? He killed a guy (could be wrong) for shooting him the finger. He attempted to date my girlfriend in high school. He was a scrum, in my opinion.


----------



## JayTray

Very cool thred.
An early childhood memory of mine is Col. Bubbies Surplus down on the strand. That place had a certain smell to it. 

To this day if I even get a wiff of "wet canvass" it brings back memories.
Funny how the mind works....


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Troutman123 said:


> Let see which BOI's will participate
> BHS 65


Oconnell class of '78


----------



## spike404

Just viewing a few of the posts. I suppose I am older than most on here, so my memories date me. I only recall my experiences through the age of 8, ~1951, when we moved to the Houston area. Great place for a kid to grow up--not anymore. 

I lived on the 1800 block of 27th, and my grandmother's home was on the 3100 block of R1/2. All of my aunts and uncles were born in that house, also my mother. My grandmother was a BOI in 1888, and clearly remembered the 1900 storm--she died at 104 years of age in Arcadia. The family dairy was there--after they left Georgia following the Civil War, they settled in Arcadia (never Santa Fe!). My roots go way back.

Although a child, I clearly remember the gambling, and the big bingo hall at Murdocks, the swimming races on Splash Day, movies on the T-Head, concerts at Menard Park, Gypsies passing through, the groins (before the concrete piers). My brother and I would ride our bikes around the forts (Dixon and Crockett?) right after the war. The guns were gone, but the structures were in good repair. We would ride our bikes to the ferry landing, ride across, and not return home until evening. Can any imagine two boys doing such today? Also, I recall the "great snow" of '49 (?)--we built snowmen on the beach at 31st. I attended Sam Houston Elementary on 25th, my brother Austin Junior High. 

A great childhood.


----------



## Utah Carl

spike404 said:


> Just viewing a few of the posts. I suppose I am older than most on here, so my memories date me. I only recall my experiences through the age of 8, ~1951, when we moved to the Houston area. Great place for a kid to grow up--not anymore.
> 
> I lived on the 1800 block of 27th, and my grandmother's home was on the 3100 block of R1/2. All of my aunts and uncles were born in that house, also my mother. My grandmother was a BOI in 1888, and clearly remembered the 1900 storm--she died at 104 years of age in Arcadia. The family dairy was there--after they left Georgia following the Civil War, they settled in Arcadia (never Santa Fe!). My roots go way back.
> 
> Although a child, I clearly remember the gambling, and the big bingo hall at Murdocks, the swimming races on Splash Day, movies on the T-Head, concerts at Menard Park, Gypsies passing through, the groins (before the concrete piers). My brother and I would ride our bikes around the forts (Dixon and Crockett?) right after the war. The guns were gone, but the structures were in good repair. We would ride our bikes to the ferry landing, ride across, and not return home until evening. Can any imagine two boys doing such today? Also, I recall the "great snow" of '49 (?)--we built snowmen on the beach at 31st. I attended Sam Houston Elementary on 25th, my brother Austin Junior High.
> 
> A great childhood.


The good life.

My wife tells of she (under 12 years old) and her two sisters sneaking their bikes off of the Pleasure Pier and riding them to the ferry to cross over and ride down the highway to buy firecrackers! I wish her parents were alive so I could squeal on her.

Don't remember the swimming races, but knew J.C. Moranto, lifeguard (who talked about them), and the famous Leroy Colombo (saved thousands? and died homeless in his car).

I remember fisherman walking out on the groins pre-rock. Every once in a while one would fall off and drown. Those groins were designed to allow sand to move up and down the shore. When the county covered them with rocks, the beaches began eroding.


----------



## Utah Carl

JayTray said:


> Very cool thred.
> An early childhood memory of mine is Col. Bubbies Surplus down on the strand. That place had a certain smell to it.
> 
> To this day if I even get a wiff of "wet canvass" it brings back memories.
> Funny how the mind works....


He claimed on the David Letterman show to provide military articles to New York theatrical. Fascinating shop. I think part of his building fell to the ground from alleged neglect.

He was chairman of the Park Board when they were cramming the trolley down the throats of Galvestonians. "It will make money from Day One," he promised.

The trolley never made a penny. It was nothing more than a government-owned narrated tour/amusement park ride. As soon as they can get some more government hand-outs, it will be extended from University Blvd. to 83rd (Moody Gardens), eliminating parking in the north seawall parking lane. Eventually, the only access you'll have is by paid parking garages and paid busses owned by the usual suspects.

Until then, if you want to fish from the groins, shore, 61st St Pier, etc., you're going to pay $8/day (or $25/year) to park (unless Galveston voters vote against paid parking). The city has tried to put parking meters on the seawall since the 1940's.


----------



## Troutman123

*Ended up taking*

World history in summer school with her and got to know her pretty well ,think she & Allen Torregrosa snded up dating for a while don't think EC killed anyone the shooting refered to happened on 39th & S there were 3-5 rentals on West side of 39th the name Glover keeps coming to mind but anywat the person shot was shot in the gut with a 22 seems like



Utah Carl said:


> I think the police Vandyke was another one, could be wrong. Gus Nelson, Claude Boltin, Jim Gardner, Chief Burns, Sgt. Galvan, etc. We just donated photos of the whole 1960 police department to the GPD police museum in the memory of our protector on the Pleasure Pier as kids, Jim Gardner. He always had one eye on us and cut us no slack. But if we called out, JIM!, he came running, literally (amazing hearing). He helped carry up Christmas bicycles to my wife and sisters on a Christmas Eve. And he showed me what it felt like to be cuffed (at my request). RIP, Jim Gardner, our dear friend.
> 
> Prissy See (sp?) had an Edsel. She lived close to 25th & Seawall. No one in my group had the nerve to even speak to her, with her bleach-blond fine self. She may have unfortunately married EC, but don't remember that. They dated (she could've done so much better).
> 
> EC, maybe, killed an individual who shot him the finger. I tried that as he sat in his car at the Pier Drive In. He didn't kill me (and I was packing). Actually, I think he was a nice guy, with a heavy burden for the rest of his relatively brief life. I think his father was in county gov't,


----------



## therealbigman

Troutman123 said:


> World history in summer school with her and got to know her pretty well ,think she & Allen Torregrosa snded up dating for a while don't think EC killed anyone the shooting refered to happened on 39th & S there were 3-5 rentals on West side of 39th the name Glover keeps coming to mind but anywat the person shot was shot in the gut with a 22 seems like


Yes, the names ,Cordray, Glover , and Hodges are the ones I've heard about,

UC , I heard that Cordray was a big POS also.


----------



## Troutman123

*If not mistaken*

original location was on Postoffice 24th S side of the street (Carl should remember the street) seems like he was the son of a politician or something that? I bought a dbl barrel 10 gauge and later sold to Mike Loomis , I guess he still on the island?



JayTray said:


> Very cool thred.
> An early childhood memory of mine is Col. Bubbies Surplus down on the strand. That place had a certain smell to it.
> 
> To this day if I even get a wiff of "wet canvass" it brings back memories.
> Funny how the mind works....


----------



## Troutman123

*wasn't Coloumbo*

seems like he could not speak if I thinking of the right guy & yes I remember the drownings around the groins seemed like some every summer



Utah Carl said:


> The good life.
> 
> My wife tells of she (under 12 years old) and her two sisters sneaking their bikes off of the Pleasure Pier and riding them to the ferry to cross over and ride down the highway to buy firecrackers! I wish her parents were alive so I could squeal on her.
> 
> Don't remember the swimming races, but knew J.C. Moranto, lifeguard (who talked about them), and the famous Leroy Colombo (saved thousands? and died homeless in his car).
> 
> I remember fisherman walking out on the groins pre-rock. Every once in a while one would fall off and drown. Those groins were designed to allow sand to move up and down the shore. When the county covered them with rocks, the beaches began eroding.


----------



## Troutman123

*He was*

What I remember about him he a loner and very arragant have no idea how he ended up with the Vanskyke girl just remembered her name Erma Joy



therealbigman said:


> Yes, the names ,Cordray, Glover , and Hodges are the ones I've heard about,
> 
> UC , I heard that Cordray was a big POS also.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> seems like he could not speak if I thinking of the right guy & yes I remember the drownings around the groins seemed like some every summer


He was what we called a deaf-mute. Don't know today's pc for it. He worked the beach (used to be known as Termini Park) west of 53rd (public restrooms, beach showers and drinking fountains). On busy weekends, we'd ride our bikes down there, sit on the wall and wait for him to save someone. One time he didn't. He pulled a purple dead woman from the surf. His anguish was so intense that he beat his fists into the sand while looking to the sky. You could see he was trying to yell out, but he had no voice. There is a small monument to him in around the 5300 block of seawall. RIP, Mr. Colombo, enjoy your eternal wings.

Another lifeguard in the 1980's drove a Jeep and was stationed down by Poretto Beach. He was Latin and always tan. And then he died from melanoma.

GPD Bill Scott (BHS '60?) ran the Beach Patrol for years. I doubt he could swim. Think Maceo followed (political appointment?), retired and moved off-island. 
Followed by Peter Davis, with a life-time job (political appointment?). There used to be a lifeguard shack in around the 2300 block of Seawall. It stuck out from the wall and was eventually washed away by a storm. And today, some lifeguards carry pistols. Times have changed.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> original location was on Postoffice 24th S side of the street (Carl should remember the street) seems like he was the son of a politician or something that? I bought a dbl barrel 10 gauge and later sold to Mike Loomis , I guess he still on the island?


You may be talking about Vic's in the 2400 block of Market. The "Vic" was Reiswerg, who I think was the father of the late "Col. Bubbie". I think he may have been a short person with a mustache who was usually chomping on a cigar.

I don't know, but there could have been a card room on the 2nd floor. I think I remember something about the selling of machine guns in the '50's, but I'm probably wrong, it was probably just a false rumor. I think Vic's may now be owned by Sharon Levy Pagan. I remember her from the time she was a baby in her mother's arms. Another saint among us.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> World history in summer school with her and got to know her pretty well ,think she & Allen Torregrosa snded up dating for a while don't think EC killed anyone the shooting refered to happened on 39th & S there were 3-5 rentals on West side of 39th the name Glover keeps coming to mind but anywat the person shot was shot in the gut with a 22 seems like


My father would load us up and take us to the local gas station across the street from those apartments (NE corner of 39th & S). He'd almost always point to those apartments across the street and wonder why they were allowed to exist. It's a vacant lot today (and the gas station is a paint shop).

We went to another local gas station on 53rd, around L. And to Vorhees Gulf at 23rd & Broadway SW corner (killed in a hunting accident) and the station that used to be at the Jack Tar. And then the city let the majors come in up and down Broadway, tearing down much of the historic nature of Broadway, then they took out two lanes and the live oaks so trucks could get to the port and back. And what you have is what you see today: ghetto.

(The strong rumor back in those days was that EC shot someone dead for shooting him the finger. I dated a girl who previously dated him - in high school, but he went to Kerwin, not BHS. I carried a pistol either in a vest or ankle holster. I had a whole lotta living ahead of me.)


----------



## therealbigman

1000, dang Galveston


----------



## Utah Carl

therealbigman said:


> 1000, dang Galveston


History don't lie. But maybe 1000 is more or less, less.

Don't think there is a record. Just remember him going out into the gulf, saving numerous souls. Over the years, I'd think it was in the 1000s. The "rock" groins were yet-to-be. The original ones took out a lot of lives. As mentioned, we sat on the seawall in the summers just to watch him dive out into the surf and save people. That's the truth.


----------



## spike404

Short article about Colombo.
http://ifmyhandscouldspeak.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/leroy-colombo-life-saver/


----------



## Utah Carl

spike404 said:


> Short article about Colombo.
> http://ifmyhandscouldspeak.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/leroy-colombo-life-saver/


That's a winner. Thank you so much. I will forward it. Hopefully it will spin around in cyberspace forever.

(Cynically, does anyone believe his story is taught in the local school system?)


----------



## Utah Carl

therealbigman said:


> Yes, the names ,Cordray, Glover , and Hodges are the ones I've heard about,
> 
> UC , I heard that Cordray was a big POS also.


Personally, I considered him sullen and dangerous. But that was an unfounded speculation. He seemed to always be alone (except for Prissy). He resided over on around 45th & S 1/2 (NW corner). I saw him as an adult numerous times before he died and he seemed straight and ok.

But when he was a teenager, everyone said to stay away beware. I was dating his former girlfriend, so...


----------



## Bandman

I caught many a trout while fishing off the old wooden groins, and never saw anyone fall off, much less drown. Many swimmers got pulled into the holes alongside by the undertow and many of them drowned.
I was told they were built to keep sand from closing up the channel, and they certainly did a good job of keeping the sand on the beachfront replenished. Since they have been pulled up (they were every 4oo yards) sand has had to be brought in.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> I caught many a trout while fishing off the old wooden groins, and never saw anyone fall off, much less drown. Many swimmers got pulled into the holes alongside by the undertow and many of them drowned.
> I was told they were built to keep sand from closing up the channel, and they certainly did a good job of keeping the sand on the beachfront replenished. Since they have been pulled up (they were every 4oo yards) sand has had to be brought in.


I think the county (T.R. Robinison, county judge, Vecek, commissioner) dumped granite over the groins, but I was just a kid. Vecek (sp?) paved the way for the construction of Robbins' 61st St. fishing pier. (Robinson, Piperi, etc. opened the new Pleasure Pier in the 1940's.)

These guys also dumped a load of junk cars down at Henderson's hole (1/4 mile west of the seawall) to try and stop the division of the island. 50 years later, the county paid to have the junk cars removed. The story of the division of the island doesn't have a conclusion, yet.


----------



## Troutman123

*BACK from KC!!!!!!!!!!*

Glad to see y'all kept it going ...Bill Scott married my neighbor Judy Matiovitch (SP) I beleive since divorced and he was an usher in my first wedding (also ended in divorce) Seems like I remember something wrong with his mouth ... Again is Mike Loomis still on the Island ?



Utah Carl said:


> He was what we called a deaf-mute. Don't know today's pc for it. He worked the beach (used to be known as Termini Park) west of 53rd (public restrooms, beach showers and drinking fountains). On busy weekends, we'd ride our bikes down there, sit on the wall and wait for him to save someone. One time he didn't. He pulled a purple dead woman from the surf. His anguish was so intense that he beat his fists into the sand while looking to the sky. You could see he was trying to yell out, but he had no voice. There is a small monument to him in around the 5300 block of seawall. RIP, Mr. Colombo, enjoy your eternal wings.
> 
> Another lifeguard in the 1980's drove a Jeep and was stationed down by Poretto Beach. He was Latin and always tan. And then he died from melanoma.
> 
> GPD Bill Scott (BHS '60?) ran the Beach Patrol for years. I doubt he could swim. Think Maceo followed (political appointment?), retired and moved off-island.
> Followed by Peter Davis, with a life-time job (political appointment?). There used to be a lifeguard shack in around the 2300 block of Seawall. It stuck out from the wall and was eventually washed away by a storm. And today, some lifeguards carry pistols. Times have changed.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yes there was a card*

room and yes he definately had machine guns however we were told they were altered to be automatic not full automatic's I remember picking them up and wanting one so bad but soon figured out if not full auto then what the heck



Utah Carl said:


> You may be talking about Vic's in the 2400 block of Market. The "Vic" was Reiswerg, who I think was the father of the late "Col. Bubbie". I think he may have been a short person with a mustache who was usually chomping on a cigar.
> 
> I don't know, but there could have been a card room on the 2nd floor. I think I remember something about the selling of machine guns in the '50's, but I'm probably wrong, it was probably just a false rumor. I think Vic's may now be owned by Sharon Levy Pagan. I remember her from the time she was a baby in her mother's arms. Another saint among us.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Glad to see y'all kept it going ...Bill Scott married my neighbor Judy Matiovitch (SP) I beleive since divorced and he was an usher in my first wedding (also ended in divorce) Seems like I remember something wrong with his mouth ... Again is Mike Loomis still on the Island ?


Scott talked out of the side of his mouth. He finally retired recently. Another cop, the late Jim Gardner had the same tick.

Neither Andrew or Mike Loomis are in the phone book. Mike hung out at Christies' on summer weekends in a never-ending search for a stray girl, at least that's what he told me. He was always alone when I saw him. For a time, he would sunbathe in the Loomis-owned vacant land that used to be Coronado Courts (2600 block of Blvd.). Andrew had a butcher shop on S Road (67th?); it didn't make it. They managed to hire enough lawyers to legally come together to sell the Coronado Court property to Fertitta several years ago. That's probably going to be a parking lot for Fish Tales (formerly owned by Cokins and known as the Seaview) and the Pleasure Pier, if and until they can get parking banned on the seawall. Then it probably becomes a parking garage, connecting people to the beaches, fishing piers, etc. by bus. Enjoy the memories of Seawall Blvd. It will forever change unless voters in May say NO to paid parking on the seawall.


----------



## Troutman123

*Certainly that will not pass ?*

Back talking about EC I was raised 44th S1/2 and there were 6 boys all within 5-6 houses and we were always out in the street doing something and he never never came around as I said earlier he was a loner....

QUOTE=Utah Carl;3390241]Scott talked out of the side of his mouth. He finally retired recently. Another cop, the late Jim Gardner had the same tick.

Neither Andrew or Mike Loomis are in the phone book. Mike hung out at Christies' on summer weekends in a never-ending search for a stray girl, at least that's what he told me. He was always alone when I saw him. For a time, he would sunbathe in the Loomis-owned vacant land that used to be Coronado Courts (2600 block of Blvd.). Andrew had a butcher shop on S Road (67th?); it didn't make it. They managed to hire enough lawyers to legally come together to sell the Coronado Court property to Fertitta several years ago. That's probably going to be a parking lot for Fish Tales (formerly owned by Cokins and known as the Seaview) and the Pleasure Pier, if and until they can get parking banned on the seawall. Then it probably becomes a parking garage, connecting people to the beaches, fishing piers, etc. by bus. Enjoy the memories of Seawall Blvd. It will forever change unless voters in May say NO to paid parking on the seawall.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Back talking about EC I was raised 44th S1/2 and there were 6 boys all within 5-6 houses and we were always out in the street doing something and he never never came around as I said earlier he was a loner....
> 
> QUOTE=Utah Carl;3390241]Scott talked out of the side of his mouth. He finally retired recently. Another cop, the late Jim Gardner had the same tick.
> 
> Neither Andrew or Mike Loomis are in the phone book. Mike hung out at Christies' on summer weekends in a never-ending search for a stray girl, at least that's what he told me. He was always alone when I saw him. For a time, he would sunbathe in the Loomis-owned vacant land that used to be Coronado Courts (2600 block of Blvd.). Andrew had a butcher shop on S Road (67th?); it didn't make it. They managed to hire enough lawyers to legally come together to sell the Coronado Court property to Fertitta several years ago. That's probably going to be a parking lot for Fish Tales (formerly owned by Cokins and known as the Seaview) and the Pleasure Pier, if and until they can get parking banned on the seawall. Then it probably becomes a parking garage, connecting people to the beaches, fishing piers, etc. by bus. Enjoy the memories of Seawall Blvd. It will forever change unless voters in May say NO to paid parking on the seawall.


[/QUOTE]

He and I were approximately the same age, but he went to Kerwin. All I know is that my friends, including his former girlfriend, who I was dating, told me what I previously posted. So I took measures to defend myself, just in case. I can still see him looking at me from the Pier Drive In as I picked up his ex-girlfriend, who lived around the corner. I shot him the finger and that girl nearly fainted. In the end, I thought he was a pretty nice guy, but I kept my distance.

Anyone remember about the armed robbery of Bank of Galveston on 45th by a semi-well-known local from the '80's? Or maybe there's no reason to go down that path...


----------



## Bandman

Gus Loomis (the older brother) died fairly recently. I'm not sure, but I don't think he was living on the island.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> Gus Loomis (the older brother) died fairly recently. I'm not sure, but I don't think he was living on the island.


Wife says Mike Loomis lives here, over in Harve La Fitte. She says he's married, so I guess he finally found one. I think she said his wife's name is Janie, which I think may have been mentioned here. She says her parents liked the Loomis children. Father Loomis let them stay in the apartment above their drug store, 26th & Seawall, after Hurricane Carla took out the Pleasure Pier (which she has a few pictures of, during the hit).

I remember father Loomis screaming his head off at the BHS football games. I remember a typical reaction from the audience was, who is that man and why is he screaming? It was really over-board.

And I'm sure you know that one of the children of the children is Hamilton Loomis (Andrew's son?), a jazz musician, who was supposedly mentored by Bo Diddley.


----------



## Troutman123

*Jim Gardner*

my dad and several others formed Galveston Water Rescue and would drag big stainless trebble hooks beleive an old timer name of Cliff Sapp was involved. I remember finding a young black boy on the West side of 61st this was in very early 60's



Utah Carl said:


> Scott talked out of the side of his mouth. He finally retired recently. Another cop, the late Jim Gardner had the same tick.
> 
> Neither Andrew or Mike Loomis are in the phone book. Mike hung out at Christies' on summer weekends in a never-ending search for a stray girl, at least that's what he told me. He was always alone when I saw him. For a time, he would sunbathe in the Loomis-owned vacant land that used to be Coronado Courts (2600 block of Blvd.). Andrew had a butcher shop on S Road (67th?); it didn't make it. They managed to hire enough lawyers to legally come together to sell the Coronado Court property to Fertitta several years ago. That's probably going to be a parking lot for Fish Tales (formerly owned by Cokins and known as the Seaview) and the Pleasure Pier, if and until they can get parking banned on the seawall. Then it probably becomes a parking garage, connecting people to the beaches, fishing piers, etc. by bus. Enjoy the memories of Seawall Blvd. It will forever change unless voters in May say NO to paid parking on the seawall.


----------



## Troutman123

*Wasnt there*

a hamburger drive in somewhere down around 13th or so on the wall ? This was many years ago


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> my dad and several others formed Galveston Water Rescue and would drag big stainless trebble hooks beleive an old timer name of Cliff Sapp was involved. I remember finding a young black boy on the West side of 61st this was in very early 60's


Yeah, they met over at Broadway Funeral Home. Ronnie Maceo was a member, I think. Sapp was a nice guy. The funeral home man was Joe Megna (?). His family owned it. He died not too long after that (young guy).

A black child was washed off one of the seawall groins and his body ended up on the north side of Pelican Island a few weeks later. Fletcher Harris sold me a radio "converter", pre-scanner days, so I could monitor the GPD (super-fine daughter with amber hair, dated some kid by the name of Broussard). The PD also broadcast over CB. I drove over there and saw the body. Haven't thought of that terrible day in decades.


----------



## Troutman123

*yup that correct*

We/they met different places and you are correct communicated by cb (funny I can still remember our call sign) KED666  how freakin funny. Yes Fletcher was big time into cb's and had two daughters the one our age was Viviann . They lived in Driftwood. Saw Fletcher and her at the country club 10 years ago very very sad to see her 



Utah Carl said:


> Yeah, they met over at Broadway Funeral Home. Ronnie Maceo was a member, I think. Sapp was a nice guy. The funeral home man was Joe Megna (?). His family owned it. He died not too long after that (young guy).
> 
> A black child was washed off one of the seawall groins and his body ended up on the north side of Pelican Island a few weeks later. Fletcher Harris sold me a radio "converter", pre-scanner days, so I could monitor the GPD (super-fine daughter with amber hair, dated some kid by the name of Broussard). The PD also broadcast over CB. I drove over there and saw the body. Haven't thought of that terrible day in decades.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> a hamburger drive in somewhere down around 13th or so on the wall ? This was many years ago


It might be the Tower. It had a tower-like structure. Could be wrong about the name. Never frequented it. Uncool. Nasty tourist joint.

We mainly went to the Boulevard Drive In (Celli's) where "Seawall Mary" car-hopped. The Pier Drive In on 25th was popular for some unknown reason and there were even kids with no taste or class who took a chance at Crow's (to become Hill's) and Wayne's, but the Boulevard (33rd & Blvd.) was the best. We eventually grew up and graduated to sitting inside, as though it was a real restaurant. No better shrimp burger, ever. You got your beer wrapped in wax paper. What a loss.


----------



## Troutman123

*Boulevard where*

we hung out also but we would "cruise" the others on the wall looking for mainland chicks. Waynes was pretty cool Beno use to have a poker night every week....I see there a resturant named Benos I suppose same guy ?



Utah Carl said:


> It might be the Tower. It had a tower-like structure. Could be wrong about the name. Never frequented it. Uncool. Nasty tourist joint.
> 
> We mainly went to the Boulevard Drive In (Celli's) where "Seawall Mary" car-hopped. The Pier Drive In on 25th was popular for some unknown reason and there were even kids with no taste or class who took a chance at Crow's (to become Hill's) and Wayne's, but the Boulevard (33rd & Blvd.) was the best. We eventually grew up and graduated to sitting inside, as though it was a real restaurant. No better shrimp burger, ever. You got your beer wrapped in wax paper. What a loss.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> we hung out also but we would "cruise" the others on the wall looking for mainland chicks. Waynes was pretty cool Beno use to have a poker night every week....I see there a resturant named Benos I suppose same guy ?


Oh, please. Can't you ever give it up on those mainland hoofers? You were probably cruising the Terrace. Disgraceful!

Yeah, Vivian is the one. I can still see her (she never saw me). Another who didn't see me was that Broussard girl (Pearl Dist. daughter) who lived in Colony Park. I would hate to see her today, too. Galveston memories are better than today's reality. (Guys get better, chicks turn into cluckers.)

I remember going into Fletcher's garage and all of the massive amounts of electronic gear in there. He was working like a wizard. Almost scary. But there was a kid's vision that Vivian would walk out into the garage and "discover" me. And I would've been sitting with them at the Country Club. Thank you, Jesus!

You may be talking about Benno Deltz. He was semi-in charge of Gaido's. He has Benno's down on east seawall.


----------



## Troutman123

*Dont remember the*

Brousard girl she go BHS or one of the catholic?...yes life has not been kind to her as well as many others . I hit a couple of homeruns on those mainland chicks especially one  Fletcher was ral big into building rifles too ..Did you ever hear how he lost his forearm ? I don't think I ever heard



Utah Carl said:


> Oh, please. Can't you ever give it up on those mainland hoofers? You were probably cruising the Terrace. Disgraceful!
> 
> Yeah, Vivian is the one. I can still see her (she never saw me). Another who didn't see me was that Broussard girl (Pearl Dist. daughter) who lived in Colony Park. I would hate to see her today, too. Galveston memories are better than today's reality. (Guys get better, chicks turn into cluckers.)
> 
> I remember going into Fletcher's garage and all of the massive amounts of electronic gear in there. He was working like a wizard. Almost scary. But there was a kid's vision that Vivian would walk out into the garage and "discover" me. And I would've been sitting with them at the Country Club. Thank you, Jesus!
> 
> You may be talking about Benno Deltz. He was semi-in charge of Gaido's. He has Benno's down on east seawall.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Brousard girl she go BHS or one of the catholic?...yes life has not been kind to her as well as many others . I hit a couple of homeruns on those mainland chicks especially one  Fletcher was ral big into building rifles too ..Did you ever hear how he lost his forearm ? I don't think I ever heard


The Broussard girl? Who knows? At least she had a few years of being fine.

Yeah, Fletcher was a major gun guy , and a force with the Rod & Gun Club, a little past Deadman's Curve. It's still active.

He lost his forearm from a hand grenade in WWII.

He was swept out by Ike and died in a nursing home in north Tex., I heard.

He and his father were MAJOR influences in the First Baptist Church.

He was elected to city council, then quit, but all-in-all, he was a national hero. RIP Mr. Fletcher Harris.


----------



## Troutman123

*Oh WOW*

Did not know he had died , seems like I remember the story now . Yes you are right my dad was member too down by Sharpers dairy I beleive ? Did you go !st Baptist Grason Glass was minister there for long time? 
Another question what was name of cafe accross Martini ?



Utah Carl said:


> Yeah, he was a major guy with the Rod & Gun Club, a little past Deadman's Curve. It's still active.
> 
> He lost his forearm from a hand grenade in WWII.
> 
> He was swept out by Ike and died in a nursing home in north Tex., I heard.
> 
> He and his father were major influences in the First Baptist Church.
> 
> He was elected to city council, then quit, but all-in-all, he was a national hero. RIP Mr. Fletcher Harris.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Did not know he had died , seems like I remember the story now . Yes you are right my dad was member too down by Sharpers dairy I beleive ? Did you go !st Baptist Grason Glass was minister there for long time?
> Another question what was name of cafe accross Martini ?


Geinsberg's Music was across from the Martini (NW corner). Catty-corner (SW 21st & Church) was the Jean Lafitte that had a cafeteria. But I think I know what you're talking about. My brain won't take me there.

There was the Peacock Cafe on 21st. The Grand (name?) was a local favorite, but it was on 23rd, between Market and Church, I think.

But there were a bunch of small restaurants around the Martini.

We're going out later today. She's a lot younger, but we'll cruise around the Martini and see if anything sparks.

I know the church you're talking about. What a struggle for them, and the reward.

I remember the dairy. I loved the smell, as my mother drove me out to the Country Club to put me under the control of the lifeguard.


----------



## Troutman123

*OK let me try this*

accross Martini Gensberg then (going N) Mr Cappadona had a store , then the ally then a cobblers shop (non a/c) then there was the cafe I speak of and sure may have been the Peacock . Seems like there was a drug store there on the corner


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> accross Martini Gensberg then (going N) Mr Cappadona had a store , then the ally then a cobblers shop (non a/c) then there was the cafe I speak of and sure may have been the Peacock . Seems like there was a drug store there on the corner


Wife took off early so we can opinionate on this , but I think she's too young.


----------



## Troutman123

*Another thought*

Where was the Star drug store located ?


----------



## iridered2003

21 st on the north side of broadway


----------



## Troutman123

*Was there a KC barbque ?*

I think I remember a KC meat market


----------



## iridered2003

Troutman123 said:


> I think I remember a KC meat market


me to but not sure where. UC or bigman will know that one


----------



## Troutman123

*There was a meat*

market on Strand or Mechanic on north side of the street about 24th but I cannot remember the name the folks would buy aged steaks there from time to time I betting one of the other guys will know. I still cannot picture drug store on north side broadway 21st but now that you mention there was one on the south side of that intersection I use to deliver film for pop Warren



iridered2003 said:


> me to but not sure where. UC or bigman will know that one


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> me to but not sure where. UC or bigman will know that one


Star Drug is still there at 510 23rd (across the alley from the nearby former E.S. Levy). It was down and almost out several times in the past: stood empty for years after the families of the former brothers, pharmacists, sold the building. Then came a huge fire and then the hurricane. New owners are very dedicated and the lunch counter is popular with locals and visitors (the tall old white weight machine at the entrance has been missing since the 1980's).

Here's a link: http://www.galvestonstardrug.com/

Your memory of KC Meat Market is how I remember it.


----------



## therealbigman

Utah Carl said:


> Star Drug is still there at 510 23rd (across the alley from the nearby former E.S. Levy). It was down and almost out several times in the past: stood empty for years after the families of the former brothers, pharmacists, sold the building. Then came a huge fire and then the hurricane. New owners are very dedicated and the lunch counter is popular with locals and visitors (the tall old white weight machine at the entrance has been missing since the 1980's).
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.galvestonstardrug.com/
> 
> KC Meat Market (white building) was east of 20th & Strand on the north side, I think. Could be mistaken.


Yes, K C Market would have had the address something like 1824 strand, NE corner of 19th & Strand.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> accross Martini Gensberg then (going N) Mr Cappadona had a store , then the ally then a cobblers shop (non a/c) then there was the cafe I speak of and sure may have been the Peacock . Seems like there was a drug store there on the corner


I remember the cobblers shop (can still smell the inside) and a drug store and the Peacock.

I'm going to look for City Directories I have from the '50's that would answer all of this, but have no idea where they are. Rosenberg has them, but...


----------



## Troutman123

*YES YES*

Thanks UC now I remember another one I delivered film to for ole Archie  
Dad use to get the butcher to scrape the mold off those steaks and you could cut them with a fork!!!!!!
Do any of yall remember the Zapps ? Old Old real estate company on the island



Utah Carl said:


> Star Drug is still there at 510 23rd (across the alley from the nearby former E.S. Levy). It was down and almost out several times in the past: stood empty for years after the families of the former brothers, pharmacists, sold the building. Then came a huge fire and then the hurricane. New owners are very dedicated and the lunch counter is popular with locals and visitors (the tall old white weight machine at the entrance has been missing since the 1980's).
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.galvestonstardrug.com/
> 
> Your memory of KC Meat Market is how I remember it.


----------



## FishComic

G Bar ranch, between Jamica Beach and Sea Isle, Trail rides from seawall to the SLPass, driving on the beach all the way to town.


----------



## Troutman123

*Oh man that smell*

was so very cool there was another (maybe same relocated) further south accross ally from St Marys accross street old YWCA and seems like there was a barber shop there too
I think they made condos / lofts out of YWCA ?



Utah Carl said:


> I remember the cobblers shop (can still smell the inside) and a drug store and the Peacock.
> 
> I'm going to look for City Directories I have from the '50's that would answer all of this, but have no idea where they are. Rosenberg has them, but...


----------



## Troutman123

*That where most of us*

old timers learned to drive . Dad would drive off the end (long since gone) and us kids get behind the wheel and drive all way to the pass



FishComic said:


> G Bar ranch, between Jamica Beach and Sea Isle, Trail rides from seawall to the SLPass, driving on the beach all the way to town.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Thanks UC now I remember another one I delivered film to for ole Archie
> Dad use to get the butcher to scrape the mold off those steaks and you could cut them with a fork!!!!!!
> Do any of yall remember the Zapps ? Old Old real estate company on the island


Zapp's was down on 21st, on around Winnie NE corner. ("ZIP ZAPP, IT'S SOLD!). Think there were prior locations...very old and successful business. Maybe Lee Otis Zapp sold it (to a Musick and others?) and retired several years ago. The building was probably severely damaged during the hurricane (we could always get in to near-by Sara's Lounge in high school, NE corner of 21st & Broadway). Zapp's is today on 42 & S (according to phone book).

(I remember those trail rides down-the-island by the water. You couldn't get away with that today with the city. But that was when the city limits ended at around 61st, I think).


----------



## Troutman123

*yup we use*

to go in Saras prett cool little joint , I think you correct city limit did end @ 61st.... Was it the Maceo hotel way down west by itself ? We use to park down there till they put lights up grrr



Utah Carl said:


> Zapp's was down on 21st, on around Winnie NE corner. ("ZIP ZAPP, IT'S SOLD!). Think there were prior locations...very old and successful business. Maybe Lee Otis Zapp sold it (to a Musick and others?) and retired several years ago. The building was probably severely damaged during the hurricane (we could always get in to near-by Sara's Lounge in high school, NE corner of 21st & Broadway). Zapp's is today on 42 & S (according to phone book).
> 
> (I remember those trail rides down-the-island by the water. You couldn't get away with that today with the city. But that was when the city limits ended at around 61st, I think).


----------



## portalto

Troutman123 said:


> was so very cool there was another (maybe same relocated) further south accross ally from St Marys accross street old YWCA and seems like there was a barber shop there too
> I think they made condos / lofts out of YWCA ?


I worked in the old YWCA when they converted it to offices. It was a wonderful old building and we would swim during lunch.


----------



## Troutman123

*can't remember*

but there were certain days guys could swim there we swam there a lot as kids



portalto said:


> I worked in the old YWCA when they converted it to offices. It was a wonderful old building and we would swim during lunch.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> to go in Saras prett cool little joint , I think you correct city limit did end @ 61st.... Was it the Maceo hotel way down west by itself ? We use to park down there till they put lights up grrr


Maceo's Hollywood Club was tucked in the bushes behind NW corner of 61st & S (Hollywood St. remains). Years later, the old Vic Maceo had a motel east of the 91st St. Fishing Pier. After it closed, the residents became transients, who burned it to the ground. Can't remember another Maceo hotel down the island.

I remember my father driving us down the ramp at 61st on Sunday afternoons, the end of the city limits, to drive on the beach. My wife disputes this, and she wasn't even born.

The extension of the seawall (and city limits?) beyond 61st began in the early '50's. There were railroad tracks that carried the granite. After that was over, and we were in high school, we parked on the grass on the north side until they installed the street lights.


----------



## iridered2003

FishComic said:


> G Bar ranch, between Jamica Beach and Sea Isle, Trail rides from seawall to the SLPass, driving on the beach all the way to town.


to bad you cant drive it anymore. i remember riding with my pops back in the late 1960 driving all the way to SLP from the end of the seawall.


----------



## FishComic

I knew some older teens, not necessarily related, who paid for a new 4x4 Ford pick up tearing up the cutoff roads to the beach during the week and then for a nominal fee pull all the city slickers out on the weekends (Beer money). 
Fleeing from a tornado and watching it hit Red's (Jamica Beach), tearing the roof off!
Whataburger-what a treat back then!


----------



## yer_corks_under

South of St. Mary's church was Pistone and Bro's Barber Shop and next to it was Dixie Shoe Shop.


----------



## Utah Carl

FishComic said:


> I knew some older teens, not necessarily related, who paid for a new 4x4 Ford pick up tearing up the cutoff roads to the beach during the week and then for a nominal fee pull all the city slickers out on the weekends (Beer money).
> Fleeing from a tornado and watching it hit Red's (Jamica Beach), tearing the roof off!
> Whataburger-what a treat back then!


My father used to take us to Someburger on 61st, south of S (before 61st was widened). That was some burger!


----------



## Troutman123

*Thats it Dixie*

Think it moved from couple blocks to the North ? we always went to Hollywood barber shop by Martini my grandfather worked @ theatre and knew all the barbers



yer_corks_under said:


> South of St. Mary's church was Pistone and Bro's Barber Shop and next to it was Dixie Shoe Shop.


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember when*

Hollwood burned down..we lived 44th and were out in the yard that night and could see the flames....Seem to remember the entrance was on the NW corner and seem to remember some huge gates? Your dad ever take you to the Turf club? Remember the back room where they had all the horse races posted and guys up on ladders posting the results and others standing around drinking beer and pulling tips? Had forgot about the old tip books till just now 



Utah Carl said:


> Maceo's Hollywood Club was tucked in the bushes behind NW corner of 61st & S (Hollywood St. remains). Years later, the old Vic Maceo had a motel east of the 91st St. Fishing Pier. After it closed, the residents became transients, who burned it to the ground. Can't remember another Maceo hotel down the island.
> 
> I remember my father driving us down the ramp at 61st on Sunday afternoons, the end of the city limits, to drive on the beach. My wife disputes this, and she wasn't even born.
> 
> The extension of the seawall (and city limits?) beyond 61st began in the early '50's. There were railroad tracks that carried the granite. After that was over, and we were in high school, we parked on the grass on the north side until they installed the street lights.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Hollwood burned down..we lived 44th and were out in the yard that night and could see the flames....Seem to remember the entrance was on the NW corner and seem to remember some huge gates? Your dad ever take you to the Turf club? Remember the back room where they had all the horse races posted and guys up on ladders posting the results and others standing around drinking beer and pulling tips? Had forgot about the old tip books till just now


Don't remember going to the Turf. I remember the Moulin Rouge in that area (Mechanic?), with the neon windmill sign above the entrance. As kids in elementary school, we'd go into the Interurban Queen (to see the oddities for the zillionth time, but mainly to sneak into the nudie magazine section). They sold us tips. We could also get them at the cigar stands on 21st from Mechanic to Post Office. (I remember guys entering a door at the Interurban Queen "the IQ", which later learned was a gambling spot. And I do remember the horse racing, but it's just a wisp of memory.)

Sam Maceo would load his grandson and I in his Cadillac and take us to the Hollywood, long after it was closed. I remember the gate, the unkempt bushes all over and I'm sure we went in to look around, but I can't rack my brain into remembering what the inside looked like. That it burned down is...very interesting. By the way, the Cellis, etc. owned the building at 21st & Strand (SE). The old Mr. Celli would occasionally let us in to look around. It was filled with all of the table cloths, tableware, etc. from the Balinese. He gave us some chips, a few table cloths, swizzle sticks, ash trays, etc. I kept my share of the bounty to this day.


----------



## Troutman123

*Which Maceo*

was Sam grandson? Was that Richard Celli dad ? Did same at IQ  owner lived accross street he and his family never I mean never came out ??? seems like they had a boy about my age but he also never came out the always kept the storm blinds tightly closed very strange



Utah Carl said:


> Don't remember going to the Turf. I remember the Moulin Rouge in that area (Mechanic?), with the neon windmill sign above the entrance. As kids in elementary school, we'd go into the Interurban Queen (to see the oddities for the zillionth time, but mainly to sneak into the nudie magazine section). They sold us tips. We could also get them at the cigar stands on 21st from Mechanic to Post Office. (I remember guys entering a door at the Interurban Queen "the IQ", which later learned was a gambling spot. And I do remember the horse racing, but it's just a wisp of memory.)
> 
> Sam Maceo would load his grandson and I in his Cadillac and take us to the Hollywood, long after it was closed. I remember the gate, the unkempt bushes all over and I'm sure we went in to look around, but I can't rack my brain into remembering what the inside looked like. That it burned down is...very interesting. By the way, the Cellis, etc. owned the building at 21st & Strand (SE). The old Mr. Celli would occasionally let us in to look around. It was filled with all of the table cloths, tableware, etc. from the Balinese. He gave us some chips, a few table cloths, swizzle sticks, ash trays, etc. I kept my share of the bounty to this day.


----------



## Troutman123

*Remember*

Margo Falgo (real looker) what resturant up on the wall did her family own?


----------



## Troutman123

*U C I found it*

the place I was talking about with the poor boys run by guy named Moose is M&M on Church . Was owned by Joe Maffie I beleive I went to school with son. Anyway, I just googled it and while it has changed it is still the M&M Bar


----------



## yer_corks_under

The IQ was Vincent Gena, he was old mafia. Him and his brother had slots on Galveston and Bolivar. They killed his brother and brought a new guy in and introduced him to Vincent as his new partner. His son lives in Austin.

Moose Maffie had the M&M, I think Gaido owned the building. It stayed closed for a long time and Phill Young (then asst Galveston building inspector) re-opened it as the M&M Bar. He closed it and sold the building a couple of times. It was a great bar back then. I wish I had Maffie's chili recipe, will have to ask Joe, we are having a police reunion in a few weeks.


----------



## Troutman123

*Thats right*

I forgot he went on to be a cop nice guy thanks for the follow up



yer_corks_under said:


> The IQ was Vincent Gena, he was old mafia. Him and his brother had slots on Galveston and Bolivar. They killed his brother and brought a new guy in and introduced him to Vincent as his new partner. His son lives in Austin.
> 
> Moose Maffie had the M&M, I think Gaido owned the building. It stayed closed for a long time and Phill Young (then asst Galveston building inspector) re-opened it as the M&M Bar. He closed it and sold the building a couple of times. It was a great bar back then. I wish I had Maffie's chili recipe, will have to ask Joe, we are having a police reunion in a few weeks.


----------



## Troutman123

*That explains why*

they were so recluse as neighbors make perfect sense



yer_corks_under said:


> The IQ was Vincent Gena, he was old mafia. Him and his brother had slots on Galveston and Bolivar. They killed his brother and brought a new guy in and introduced him to Vincent as his new partner. His son lives in Austin.
> 
> Moose Maffie had the M&M, I think Gaido owned the building. It stayed closed for a long time and Phill Young (then asst Galveston building inspector) re-opened it as the M&M Bar. He closed it and sold the building a couple of times. It was a great bar back then. I wish I had Maffie's chili recipe, will have to ask Joe, we are having a police reunion in a few weeks.


----------



## Troutman123

*Hey yer*

bzrk180 on here is retired cop from Galveston SO



yer_corks_under said:


> The IQ was Vincent Gena, he was old mafia. Him and his brother had slots on Galveston and Bolivar. They killed his brother and brought a new guy in and introduced him to Vincent as his new partner. His son lives in Austin.
> 
> Moose Maffie had the M&M, I think Gaido owned the building. It stayed closed for a long time and Phill Young (then asst Galveston building inspector) re-opened it as the M&M Bar. He closed it and sold the building a couple of times. It was a great bar back then. I wish I had Maffie's chili recipe, will have to ask Joe, we are having a police reunion in a few weeks.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> was Sam grandson? Was that Richard Celli dad ? Did same at IQ  owner lived accross street he and his family never I mean never came out ??? seems like they had a boy about my age but he also never came out the always kept the storm blinds tightly closed very strange


The late Sammy was the grandson. He visited his grandfather during summers. He didn't live in Galveston. Don't know about Richard Celli; Mr. Celli was an "original". By the way, he also gave us chips from the Turf Grill. Your memories of IQ run deeper than mine, but I heard those accounts before. They auctioned off the oddities, just as the Star Drug auctioned off most of its contents, except, fortunately, the lunch counter and some other fixtures. Even the Pleasure Pier's building and contents were auctioned off after it was destroyed in 1961 by Carla (we have two of the porthole windows down in the garage and a stack of albums of the Pier and the construction and operation of the 91st St. Pier, including fishermen and their catches. Mrs. wife chases me out of Memory Lane, but I will post the best ones, including the fishermen, as soon as I can blindside her...).


----------



## Troutman123

*Keep up the fight Brother *

One question though how come can't pm you ? I only fished out there on T head several times but knew couple guys that did a lot



Utah Carl said:


> The late Sammy was the grandson. He visited his grandfather during summers. He didn't live in Galveston. Don't know about Richard Celli; Mr. Celli was an "original". By the way, he also gave us chips from the Turf Grill. Your memories of IQ run deeper than mine, but I heard those accounts before. They auctioned off the oddities, just as the Star Drug auctioned off most of its contents, except, fortunately, the lunch counter and some other fixtures. Even the Pleasure Pier's building and contents were auctioned off after it was destroyed in 1961 by Carla (we have two of the porthole windows down in the garage and a stack of albums of the Pier and the construction and operation of the 91st St. Pier, including fishermen and their catches. Mrs. wife chases me out of Memory Lane, but I will post the best ones, including the fishermen, as soon as I can blindside her...).


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Troutman123 said:


> I forgot he went on to be a cop nice guy thanks for the follow up


The bar itself should be a landmark. That was our watering hole after work in the late 80's.

Edit.... meant to quote yer cork regarding the M&M Bar.


----------



## Troutman123

*See your 80*

and raise you 20 we hung out with Moose in the 60's ( I know I'm old)



Haute Pursuit said:


> The bar itself should be a landmark. That was our watering hole after work in the late 80's.
> 
> Edit.... meant to quote yer cork regarding the M&M Bar.


----------



## Troutman123

*Hsute let me add*

You are exactly right and a great family



Haute Pursuit said:


> The bar itself should be a landmark. That was our watering hole after work in the late 80's.
> 
> Edit.... meant to quote yer cork regarding the M&M Bar.


----------



## Troutman123

*OK Folks*

Have to work rest of the week in San Antonio don't let this great thread die while I gone .....Carry on the fight UC
Talk to y'all Monday
Carry on


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Margo Falgo (real looker) what resturant up on the wall did her family own?


23rd & Seawall, where Paul's (Santire) Golden Greek was. Paul was the father of Leroy Naschke's wife, Mary Jo, I believe). The name of Margo Falgout's restaurant (and hotel?) escapes me. There are other Falgout lookers. The property changed hands over the years, don't know if anyone was successful. Ike took out whatever remained. New owners made it into an upscale Sheraton franchise.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Have to work rest of the week in San Antonio don't let this great thread die while I gone .....Carry on the fight UC
> Talk to y'all Monday
> Carry on


Roger that.

They had a sale at the old original M&M way-back-when, I think early '80's. You walked in and made an offer. I got some good original Galveston junk that mostly turned into Christmas presents.

Can't remember the name of the old bar across the street (SE) corner...the Pilot or the Anchor or something like that?


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> The IQ was Vincent Gena, he was old mafia. Him and his brother had slots on Galveston and Bolivar. They killed his brother and brought a new guy in and introduced him to Vincent as his new partner. His son lives in Austin.
> 
> Moose Maffie had the M&M, I think Gaido owned the building. It stayed closed for a long time and Phill Young (then asst Galveston building inspector) re-opened it as the M&M Bar. He closed it and sold the building a couple of times. It was a great bar back then. I wish I had Maffie's chili recipe, will have to ask Joe, we are having a police reunion in a few weeks.


I thought Dave Ritter (father owned Model Dairy down the street) and a few others were also rumored to have ownerships.

I think Phil Young's boss may have been the late Al Chamberlain, who Howard Robbins hired as a "consultant" to speed up city utility connections and other matters for the construction of the 91st St. Pier.

Other 80's alleged patrons: the late Steve (or was it Al?) Cagnola (city housing director), the late councilman, Sonny Nelson, the current city councilman, Steve Greenberg ("Little Stevie" as he was known as a child), Lou Muller, and on-and-on. It was a regular city hall. The late Ruth Kempner, who led Galveston from the commissioner to city manager form of government referred to some of them and others as "the cabel." At least that's what was reported in the newspaper.

I remember ice in the pisser.

All of the above could be completely wrong. It's just a Galveston memory hoisted in from sea fog.


----------



## iridered2003

what was in the back of the STAR DRUG store? i seem to remember going in there getting beer when we were a lil to young. seems like you went to the right of the counter to the back?????


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> I thought Dave Ritter (father owned Model Dairy down the street) and a few others were also rumored to have ownerships.
> 
> I think Phil Young's boss may have been the late Al Chamberlain, who Howard Robbins hired as a "consultant" to speed up city utility connections and other matters for the construction of the 91st St. Pier.
> 
> Other 80's alleged patrons: the late Steve (or was it Al?) Cagnola (city housing director), the late councilman, Sonny Nelson, the current city councilman, Steve Greenberg ("Little Stevie" as he was known as a child), Lou Muller, and on-and-on. It was a regular city hall. The late Ruth Kempner, who led Galveston from the commissioner to city manager form of government referred to some of them and others as "the cabel." At least that's what was reported in the newspaper.
> 
> I remember ice in the pisser.
> 
> All of the above could be completely wrong. It's just a Galveston memory hoisted in from sea fog.


Phil's boss at the City was a guy named Ross (something???) when I left there. His wife was a very pretty lady named Donna but the last names fail me now. Another relic to add to your list would be DeeDee Perugini and her "always fabulous" daughter Dancie Ware.


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> what was in the back of the STAR DRUG store? i seem to remember going in there getting beer when we were a lil to young. seems like you went to the right of the counter to the back?????


That was where the prescriptions were filled in the old days. After the building was sold to the first new owners, I know for a fact there was no beer sold. After that? I can't imagine it. The whole concept is built around a family soda fountain, not to mention liability, legal and insurance considerations. The only successful owner is the current one, who's worked on it for years, through a lot of bad times (fire, Ike). She wouldn't allow that. Proudly, I can sniff out beer joints, especially concealed ones, but I can't think of where that Galveston memory may have been.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> Phil's boss at the City was a guy named Ross (something???) when I left there. His wife was a very pretty lady named Donna but the last names fail me now. Another relic to add to your list would be DeeDee Perugini and her "always fabulous" daughter Dancie Ware.


Ross Grief (but his wife's name was, Seal)? I'll ask Mrs. wife when she gets home.

The other individual you mentioned allegedly had a story of bathing her daughter as a child (in bubble bath, of course), while serving her soda from a champagne glass.

The daughter, who worked(s) for Mitchell, Fertitta and the Park Board was always late. She'd park her Mercedes in the handicapped spot at the entrance to the Moody Center to rush into a Park Board meeting. Geesh.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> Ross Grief (but his wife's name was, Seal)? I'll ask Mrs. wife when she gets home.
> 
> The other individual you mentioned allegedly had a story of bathing her daughter as a child (in bubble bath, of course), while serving her soda from a champagne glass.
> 
> The daughter, who worked(s) for Mitchell, Fertitta and the Park Board was always late. She'd park her Mercedes in the handicapped spot at the entrance to the Moody Center to rush into a Park Board meeting. Geesh.


It wasn't Ross and Seal Grief, he was over the Airport back then. This was a different Ross that officed at City Hall in the Building Dept. I just can't remember his last name. Little short chunky guy with a beard.

That story sounds spot-on! LOL


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> It wasn't Ross and Seal Grief, he was over the Airport back then. This was a different Ross that officed at City Hall in the Building Dept. I just can't remember his last name. Little short chunky guy with a beard.
> 
> That story sounds spot-on! LOL


How about Ross Polk?


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> what was in the back of the STAR DRUG store? i seem to remember going in there getting beer when we were a lil to young. seems like you went to the right of the counter to the back?????


Maybe a Star Drug employee sneaked some beer to you guys.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> It wasn't Ross and Seal Grief, he was over the Airport back then. This was a different Ross that officed at City Hall in the Building Dept. I just can't remember his last name. Little short chunky guy with a beard.
> 
> That story sounds spot-on! LOL


Mrs. wife says Ross Polk's wife is the former Donna Minotti (any old timers remember Minotti's food store down on 21st close to the seawall?). She says she went to school with Donna. Unfortunately, the Polk's daughter was killed.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> How about Ross Polk?


That is it! His wife Donna worked in the same office as I did on the Strand and later on 24th and Church. Yes, Donna was a Minotti. My mother worked at USNB with Loretta Minotti-Perez also.


----------



## portalto

Utah Carl said:


> Mrs. wife says Ross Polk's wife is the former Donna Minotti (any old timers remember Minotti's food store down on 21st close to the seawall?). She says she went to school with Donna. Unfortunately, the Polk's daughter was killed.


My grandfather was a butcher at Minotti's.


----------



## Utah Carl

portalto said:


> My grandfather was a butcher at Minotti's.


Mrs. wife corrected the spelling: Menotti (Bindo), owner, Louis Menotti Food Store 1502 21st.

Wife remembers going into Menotti's with her mother. I remember with my mother. And the wonderful smells. Mr. Menotti was always there to help. Wife thinks butcher's last name was White. I remember him, but not his face. My mother would frequently then go to a live chicken place around 12th & Q, select the chicken, have it butchered and bring it back home.

On the SW corner of 21st & around P was Galvan's fruit and vegetable (open-air). Mr. Galvan sat in a chair, smoking a cigar, until the next customer. His wife and daughter were there, too. Nu-Grape Soda City for me! My parents bought vegetables from there in the evenings when my mother picked up my father from work.


----------



## portalto

Utah Carl said:


> Mrs. wife corrected the spelling: Menotti (Bindo), owner, Louis Menotti Food Store 1502 21st.
> 
> Wife remembers going into Menotti's with her mother. I remember with my mother. And the wonderful smells. Mr. Menotti was always there to help. Wife thinks butcher's last name was White. I remember him, but not his face. My mother would frequently then go to a live chicken place around 12th & Q, select the chicken, have it butchered and bring it back home.
> 
> On the SW corner of 21st & around P was Galvan's fruit and vegetable (open-air). Mr. Galvan sat in a chair, smoking a cigar, until the next customer. His wife and daughter were there, too. Nu-Grape Soda City for me! My parents bought vegetables from there in the evenings when my mother picked up my father from work.


My grandfather wasn't Mr. White. I'll have to double check with my mom as to where grandpa was a butcher.


----------



## yer_corks_under

26th and Q had the live chickens, I think it was Stiglich's Store or Davis across the street. I remember the open air mkt too but was it on 21st or 23rd?


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> 26th and Q had the live chickens, I think it was Stiglich's Store or Davis across the street. I remember the open air mkt too but was it on 21st or 23rd?


The live chicken place I'm talking about was over around 12th - 16th, one block off the seawall. The structure is still there (NE corner of ?). My mother selected the live chicken, someone took it in the back, dispatched it, cleaned it and wrapped it in butcher paper. On Sundays after church my mother would make fried fresh chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, etc. in an un-air conditioned kitchen.

The open air market was at 1701 21st. It was called the Galvez Fruit Stand. It was by the curb in front of the existing house. But I thought the man's name was Mr. Galvan. It seems like he had barrels filled with ice and soda. There was a green one that was really good (almost as good as Nu-Grape), but the name of it is lost due to old age.

Stiglich: Just received a book bought on Ebay, "Corner Stores" that is a history of Galveston corner stores, including Stiglich (with photos of the interior and his mom ... and the tennis equipment). Don't remember Davis, but do remember rabbits for sale on the little narrow street behind Crows (Hill's) in the 3500 block of S 1/2? Those critters can bite, but we just rode our bikes over there to look at them and kill time until we could find some trouble to get into.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

yer_corks_under said:


> 26th and Q had the live chickens, I think it was Stiglich's Store or Davis across the street. I remember the open air mkt too but was it on 21st or 23rd?


My grandfather was Tom Davis and the Davis Market ( plenty of chickens and rabbitts there as I recall from my early youth) was his business. Right across the street from form Stiglich


----------



## Stumpgrinder

yer_corks_under said:


> 26th and Q had the live chickens, I think it was Stiglich's Store or Davis across the street. I remember the open air mkt too but was it on 21st or 23rd?


My grandfather was Tom Davis and the Davis Market ( plenty of chickens and rabbitts there as I recall from my early youth) was his business. Right across the street from Stiglich


----------



## yer_corks_under

I have that book, my dad said they had the one on 25th and L, they lived upstairs.


----------



## Bandman

Does anybody remember the Easter Sunrise Service they held in the 50s at the Oleander Theater? Carla blew the drive-in away and I think they discontinued it.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> I have that book, my dad said they had the one on 25th and L, they lived upstairs.


I remember it when it was open and thriving. My memory is that many of the corner stores had wooden steps to the front door. And the insides smelled fresh and homegrown.

When I lived in the east end, I went to many of those old homegrown corner stores, mostly Italian. One had a small refrigerator in the back. You could pull out a 6-pack and it would have a little layer of ice on the top. The owner, with a nice accent, was so proud of that. I tried to buy whatever else I could from there.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> Does anybody remember the Easter Sunrise Service they held in the 50s at the Oleander Theater? Carla blew the drive-in away and I think they discontinued it.


The Oleander was a jewel.

We went to the service at the end of the Pleasure Pier (Starlight Theater) and sat in the bleachers by the t-head at sunrise on Easter mornings. Carla blew away the Pier, too (I'm going to post pics of that as soon as I resolve computer competency issues).

My father and fellow Kiwanis Club members hid Easter eggs at the city park just west of Poretto Beach the evening before Easter. I wanted to find them on Easter morning, but he said that would be cheating because I was there when they hid them.


----------



## Troutman123

*Made it back from Alamo City*

Went to Kirwin one year with Nick Minotti any of you remember him??



Utah Carl said:


> Mrs. wife says Ross Polk's wife is the former Donna Minotti (any old timers remember Minotti's food store down on 21st close to the seawall?). She says she went to school with Donna. Unfortunately, the Polk's daughter was killed.


----------



## Troutman123

*Carl did they*

have the "French Grocery" that I spoke of earlier in the book ?



Utah Carl said:


> The live chicken place I'm talking about was over around 12th - 16th, one block off the seawall. The structure is still there (NE corner of ?). My mother selected the live chicken, someone took it in the back, dispatched it, cleaned it and wrapped it in butcher paper. On Sundays after church my mother would make fried fresh chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, etc. in an un-air conditioned kitchen.
> 
> The open air market was at 1701 21st. It was called the Galvez Fruit Stand. It was by the curb in front of the existing house. But I thought the man's name was Mr. Galvan. It seems like he had barrels filled with ice and soda. There was a green one that was really good (almost as good as Nu-Grape), but the name of it is lost due to old age.
> 
> Stiglich: Just received a book bought on Ebay, "Corner Stores" that is a history of Galveston corner stores, including Stiglich (with photos of the interior and his mom ... and the tennis equipment). Don't remember Davis, but do remember rabbits for sale on the little narrow street behind Crows (Hill's) in the 3500 block of S 1/2? Those critters can bite, but we just rode our bikes over there to look at them and kill time until we could find some trouble to get into.


----------



## Chuck

We lived close to Bellominis Corner Grocery on 39th and S. It wasnt right on the corner (next to a small Exxon station on the corner) but had the wooden steps just like all the others. Was a favorite stop after we got out of Lovenberg Jr. High. And he would let me take a beer to my dad but made me promise to NEVER drink it! 
He was the stereotypical Italian shop keeper..short, heavy, loud, very friendly and always wearing his apron.


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember that store*

we would go in there also , there was a girl who lived very close house fasced 39th Wanda Jones maybe?



Chuck said:


> We lived close to Bellominis Corner Grocery on 39th and S. It wasnt right on the corner (next to a small Exxon station on the corner) but had the wooden steps just like all the others. Was a favorite stop after we got out of Lovenberg Jr. High. And he would let me take a beer to my dad but made me promise to NEVER drink it!
> He was the stereotypical Italian shop keeper..short, heavy, loud, very friendly and always wearing his apron.


----------



## Troutman123

*Thought of this one*

this weekend...Anyone remember the third movie theatre downtown "The Queen" ? I remember approximately where it was but not exactly . Carl you ever find your old city directory ?


----------



## Bandman

I remember the Queen Theater, but can't remember where it was. There was also an Isle Theater downtown that I think was near the old newspaper building.


----------



## Troutman123

*Old age kicking in*

cannot remember where the paper was you have anything in the general area



Bandman said:


> I remember the Queen Theater, but can't remember where it was. There was also an Isle Theater downtown that I think was near the old newspaper building.


----------



## Bowzer

I have no real contributions here as I am a transplant as recent as the mid 90's. All my Galveston time has been spent on the west end sitting on the beach.

But I have to say thanks to ya'll for sharing these stories as they remind me much of my roots back in Biloxi and Gulfport. Lots of similar characters (from Dixie Mafioso's to some of the best looking women you could find), similar changes from various storms (Camille, Betsy, etc), and the same mix of many a culture for beachtowns.

Islanders and beachtown folk are of the same ilk regardless of where if you ask me: Hardworking and ready for any reason to stop and celebrate...probably because we all know it could be gone tomorrow in the next wind.

I'm gonna have to stop in on these streets next time down there to take in more of the history that still remains.


----------



## Troutman123

*Good observation*

A ton of history on the island thats for sure & you just scratching the surface with us few old forts 



Bowzer said:


> I have no real contributions here as I am a transplant as recent as the mid 90's. All my Galveston time has been spent on the west end sitting on the beach.
> 
> But I have to say thanks to ya'll for sharing these stories as they remind me much of my roots back in Biloxi and Gulfport. Lots of similar characters (from Dixie Mafioso's to some of the best looking women you could find), similar changes from various storms (Camille, Betsy, etc), and the same mix of many a culture for beachtowns.
> 
> Islanders and beachtown folk are of the same ilk regardless of where if you ask me: Hardworking and ready for any reason to stop and celebrate...probably because we all know it could be gone tomorrow in the next wind.
> 
> I'm gonna have to stop in on these streets next time down there to take in more of the history that still remains.


----------



## Bandman

The Galveston Daily News Building was in the 2100 block of Mechanic. A beautiful old building, the first to be built as a newspaper publishing plant. The high water mark from Carla was 12 to 15 high.
There was a stock exchange on the corner in a small white building.


----------



## Troutman123

*Cotton Exchange*

on the corner worked there as a runner one summer for a freight forwarding company I just cannot bring the Isle out of the old memory bank!!!!!!!! When did they build the new building hasd to be in the mid 60's?



Bandman said:


> The Galveston Daily News Building was in the 2100 block of Mechanic. A beautiful old building, the first to be built as a newspaper publishing plant. The high water mark from Carla was 12 to 15 high.
> There was a stock exchange on the corner in a small white building.


----------



## Troutman123

*Carl the Mrs*

have you in time out today ?


----------



## Bandman

The Queen Theater was at 2107 Market. I don't remember ever going in the building. I can't find a thing on The Isle Theater. I do remember it was a long skinny auditorium with a single aisle rooming down the middle. No stage or platform, just the screen against the back wall. There was a Key Theater downtown also. It had a bad fire in 1949, and reopened in 1951. I don't remember it, either. There were also the Booker T. Washington and the G. W. Carver just west of 25th Street.


----------



## yer_corks_under

My great grandfather owned two of the theaters I think the Queen and Key. After the movies he would have burlesque shows.


----------



## Troutman123

*what was his*

name if you don't mind ?



yer_corks_under said:


> My great grandfather owned two of the theaters I think the Queen and Key. After the movies he would have burlesque shows.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Best I can remember it was the Queen and Key. Junior at Sonny's probably remembers it was his grandfather.


----------



## Troutman123

*My grandfather*

worked at the Martini for years and he took me in the Queen a couple of times but I still can't remember the Key?



yer_corks_under said:


> Best I can remember it was the Queen and Key. Junior at Sonny's probably remembers it was his grandfather.


----------



## yer_corks_under

My great grandfather was an entrepreneur, he had a bakery, barber shop, theaters, cafe, bootlegging whisky and I don't know what else. He had a stroke when I was a kid and died some 10 years later. My grandmother and aunts and uncles took care of him and never put him in a home. I know where his still is buried and might try to recover it someday.


----------



## Troutman123

*Now that would be cool*

We have one out in the barn  Is your cousin on here too ?



yer_corks_under said:


> My great grandfather was an entrepreneur, he had a bakery, barber shop, theaters, cafe, bootlegging whisky and I don't know what else. He had a stroke when I was a kid and died some 10 years later. My grandmother and aunts and uncles took care of him and never put him in a home. I know where his still is buried and might try to recover it someday.


----------



## Troutman123

*Sorry Jimmy*

had a senior moment 



Troutman123 said:


> We have one out in the barn  Is your cousin on here too ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> this weekend...Anyone remember the third movie theatre downtown "The Queen" ? I remember approximately where it was but not exactly . Carl you ever find your old city directory ?


(Power outage, thanks Centerpoint).

City Directory says Queen Theater was at 2105-07 D. John Browning was Mgr. He also managed the State (Grand Opera House), which had the entrance on 21st. I remember him as a tall slender guy with slick black hair and a perpetual cigarette. My best friend was an usher at the State. I remember going to the Queen.

I am pathetic enough to work on a post that will give the addresses of businesses on 21st, from Mechanic to Broadway. This should help address questions about drug stores, restaurants, barber shops, etc. And then I'll go along Post Office, Mechanic and Church from 21st to 25th. This is all coming from a 1947 city directory. Mrs. wife will not permit me to do any further searching for the City Directories that I have from the mid'50's, some where amongst all of this junk that she brought into our marriage (just kidding, Jackie).


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> The Galveston Daily News Building was in the 2100 block of Mechanic. A beautiful old building, the first to be built as a newspaper publishing plant. The high water mark from Carla was 12 to 15 high.
> There was a stock exchange on the corner in a small white building.


I think that was the Cotton Exchange Building on the corner (NW) 21st & Mechanic. Ike almost took it down.

The newspaper building next door was the Galveston Daily News and the Galveston Tribune. They were owned by Moody. As a subscriber, you got two newspapers thrown daily, one in the morning and one in the afternoon.

When the employees tried to unionize, Mr. Moody allegedly shut down the business (what would anyone else do?). The papers changed ownership and ended up down on Broadway. There used to be huge plate glass windows you could see from Broadway of the printing presses and reporters reporting. Until passing gun fire went through those windows. That's why those plate glass windows are today covered with awning.

The newspaper changed its name and ownership: Southern Newspapers. That's a whole other story.


----------



## Troutman123

*Hey big guy*

Welcome back worried the Mrs had you in perminent "Time out" ...Yes it was Cotton Exchange I worked for the Schurig co as a runner one summer Ocrar Eaklund brother ran the place it was a freight forwarding co. There was a guy up there Willie Bliss any of you know him and if he still on Island? What was the next street to the north past the Martini?



Utah Carl said:


> I think that was the Cotton Exchange Building on the corner (NW) 21st & Mechanic. Ike almost took it down.
> 
> The newspaper building next door was the Galveston Daily News and the Galveston Tribune. They were owned by Moody. As a subscriber, you got two newspapers thrown daily, one in the morning and one in the afternoon.
> 
> When the employees tried to unionize, Mr. Moody allegedly shut down the business (what would anyone else do?). The papers changed ownership and ended up down on Broadway. There used to be huge plate glass windows you could see from Broadway of the printing presses and reporters reporting. Until passing gun fire went through those windows. That's why those plate glass windows are today covered with awning.
> 
> The newspaper changed its name and ownership: Southern Newspapers. That's a whole other story.


----------



## Troutman123

*Have meeting to go to*

talk to y'all in morning


----------



## Utah Carl

Utah Carl said:


> I think that was the Cotton Exchange Building on the corner (NW) 21st & Mechanic. Ike almost took it down.
> 
> The newspaper building next door was the Galveston Daily News and the Galveston Tribune. They were owned by Moody. As a subscriber, you got two newspapers thrown daily, one in the morning and one in the afternoon.
> 
> When the employees tried to unionize, Mr. Moody allegedly shut down the business (what would anyone else do?). The papers changed ownership and ended up down on Broadway. There used to be huge plate glass windows you could see from Broadway of the printing presses and reporters reporting. Until passing gun fire went through those windows. That's why those plate glass windows are today covered with awning.
> 
> The newspaper changed its name and ownership: Southern Newspapers. That's a whole other story.


No little woman is gonna push me around, see?

The Martini is on the NE corner of 21st & Church.
The city doesn't have the guts to do anything and the property is supposedly caught up in family matters. I think there was a threat (could be totally wrong) that the property would be taken down.

The street to the north is Post Office. It used to be Galveston's downtown life blood until property owners and the city banned parking. Bankrupt City.


----------



## Bandman

The printers union at The Galveston Daily News went on strike but the paper found some people to come in and they got the newspapers printed anyway. The first few days there were so many mistakes and misspellings it was hilarious. Supposedly Harry Levy III was one of new printers. Several years later the union and management reached an agreement of some sorts and the union claimed victory, but very few printers got their jobs back. After W.L. Moody, Jr. died the paper was sold to the Houston Chronicle, who quickly shut down the Tribune and changed the GDN to an afternoon paper. I don't know when the present owners took over.

When I found the online version of the GCDN a few years ago I really enjoyed Bill Cherry's columns about Old Galveston. We corresponded frequently about some of the names and places he wrote about. He now writes basically the same column for Texas Travels Magazine.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> The printers union at The Galveston Daily News went on strike but the paper found some people to come in and they got the newspapers printed anyway. The first few days there were so many mistakes and misspellings it was hilarious. Supposedly Harry Levy III was one of new printers. Several years later the union and management reached an agreement of some sorts and the union claimed victory, but very few printers got their jobs back. After W.L. Moody, Jr. died the paper was sold to the Houston Chronicle, who quickly shut down the Tribune and changed the GDN to an afternoon paper. I don't know when the present owners took over.
> 
> When I found the online version of the GCDN a few years ago I really enjoyed Bill Cherry's columns about Old Galveston. We corresponded frequently about some of the names and places he wrote about. He now writes basically the same column for Texas Travels Magazine.


The Galveston Daily News never became an afternoon newspaper, except for its afternoon edition, the Tribune. Twice-daily delivery.

Moody died in around 1954.

Southern Newspapers (Mississippi?) purchased it in the mid-1980's and changed the name, some employees and marketing to the Galveston COUNTY Daily News. And it still promotes itself as Texas' oldest newspaper? The Galveston Daily News is a has-been. RIP.


----------



## Bandman

The only thing I read in the GCDN is the obituaries.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> The only thing I read in the GCDN is the obituaries.


Garfield and the Peanuts re-runs are pretty good, too.

The detailed obituaries of local heroes who served in WWII, Korea, Viet Nam, etc. are amazing.


----------



## Troutman123

*is that Bill Cherry*

an Island boy ? Went to Kirwin with a guy nqame Cherry & I want to say Bill was first name



Bandman said:


> The printers union at The Galveston Daily News went on strike but the paper found some people to come in and they got the newspapers printed anyway. The first few days there were so many mistakes and misspellings it was hilarious. Supposedly Harry Levy III was one of new printers. Several years later the union and management reached an agreement of some sorts and the union claimed victory, but very few printers got their jobs back. After W.L. Moody, Jr. died the paper was sold to the Houston Chronicle, who quickly shut down the Tribune and changed the GDN to an afternoon paper. I don't know when the present owners took over.
> 
> When I found the online version of the GCDN a few years ago I really enjoyed Bill Cherry's columns about Old Galveston. We corresponded frequently about some of the names and places he wrote about. He now writes basically the same column for Texas Travels Magazine.


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember Browning*

My grandfather would moonlight there cause Martini did not pay that well..Don't remember entrance on 21st only one I remember was on Postoffice? OK , what was on SW & SE corner 21st & Post Office?



Utah Carl said:


> (Power outage, thanks Centerpoint).
> 
> City Directory says Queen Theater was at 2105-07 D. John Browning was Mgr. He also managed the State (Grand Opera House), which had the entrance on 21st. I remember him as a tall slender guy with slick black hair and a perpetual cigarette. My best friend was an usher at the State. I remember going to the Queen.
> 
> I am pathetic enough to work on a post that will give the addresses of businesses on 21st, from Mechanic to Broadway. This should help address questions about drug stores, restaurants, barber shops, etc. And then I'll go along Post Office, Mechanic and Church from 21st to 25th. This is all coming from a 1947 city directory. Mrs. wife will not permit me to do any further searching for the City Directories that I have from the mid'50's, some where amongst all of this junk that she brought into our marriage (just kidding, Jackie).


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> an Island boy ? Went to Kirwin with a guy nqame Cherry & I want to say Bill was first name


There was a kid named Walter Cherry or something like that. He may have changed his name, or maybe not. We saw him around Wright's Drug on 33rd & R. Kind of a mysterious person in our opinion, but it's probably not the same kid. Never said anything to anyone, but that could be wrong. He may have been raised by elderly twin sisters. He might have gone to BHS and transferred to Kerwin, but that is speculation that's probably incorrect.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> My grandfather would moonlight there cause Martini did not pay that well..Don't remember entrance on 21st only one I remember was on Postoffice? OK , what was on SW & SE corner 21st & Post Office?


SE corner was ABC Racket Store. What a racket that was, was our kid-joke. I went in there one time alone in the winter and had my hands in my pockets. The guy said, "That's right, keep your hands in your pockets." As a working kid, I probably had more cash in my pocket than he did in his cash register. I boycotted the store. It "mysteriously" burned to the ground soon thereafter.

I think Zales was on the NE corner. The original State entrance was near-by on 21st.

I've got all of these addresses from the 1947 City Directory. I'll post the list as soon as can get the job done.


----------



## Troutman123

*Different*

Guy this Cherry was weird but not quiet the Brothers would beat the shiet out of him but having said that he was a nice guy



Utah Carl said:


> There was a kid named Walter Cherry or something like that. He may have changed his name, or maybe not. We saw him around Wright's Drug on 33rd & R. Kind of a mysterious person in our opinion, but it's probably not the same kid. Never said anything to anyone, but that could be wrong. He may have been raised by elderly twin sisters. He might have gone to BHS and transferred to Kerwin, but that is speculation that's probably incorrect.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Guy this Cherry was weird but not quiet the Brothers would beat the shiet out of him but having said that he was a nice guy


I conversated with him in later life. I concur. He was a nice guy. I think he lives around HWY 6.


----------



## Troutman123

*cool*

I just leave you alone until you get them posted



Utah Carl said:


> SE corner was ABC Racket Store. What a racket that was, was our kid-joke. I went in there one time alone in the winter and had my hands in my pockets. The guy said, "That's right, keep your hands in your pockets." As a working kid, I probably had more cash in my pocket than he did in his cash register. I boycotted the store. It "mysteriously" burned to the ground soon thereafter.
> 
> I think Zales was on the NE corner. The original State entrance was near-by on 21st.
> 
> I've got all of these addresses from the 1947 City Directory. I'll post the list as soon as can get the job done.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Bill Cherry was a RE Developer back when I was working down there. He was converting some of the old historic buildings into condo's or apartments.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Did any of you guys ever run into an older short and skinny black dude they called "Catnip" downtown? His given name was Herman "something". He used to do odd-jobs for me and could make almost anything happen if you needed it. LOL


----------



## Troutman123

*Seems like it*

what was time frame ?



Haute Pursuit said:


> Did any of you guys ever run into an older short and skinny black dude they called "Catnip" downtown? His given name was Herman "something". He used to do odd-jobs for me and could make almost anything happen if you needed it. LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Troutman123 said:


> what was time frame ?


Late 80's early 90's. I think he lived around 35th and Broadway or near there.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> Bill Cherry was a RE Developer back when I was working down there. He was converting some of the old historic buildings into condo's or apartments.


That might have been Shelton/Cherry.

They also may have had Sea Arama, but I could be mistaken. It may be inaccurate, but Sea Arama may have also been included in a bankruptcy. It probably had nothing to do with Mr. Shelton or Cherry. They seemed like stand-up guys and supposedly had many local investors. The old Sea Arama site may be owned by a local.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> That might have been Shelton/Cherry.
> 
> They also may have had Sea Arama, but I could be mistaken. It may be inaccurate, but Sea Arama may have also been included in a bankruptcy. It probably had nothing to do with Mr. Shelton or Cherry. They seemed like stand-up guys and supposedly had many local investors. The old Sea Arama site may be owned by a local.


Sea Arama almost went into bankruptcy in the early 90's. I don't know if it ever did. There was one guy who had a controlling interest in it but I cannot remember his name, it wasn't a Shelton or Cherry though at that time. I worked for about a year with a marine biologist from the east coast to try to get a red snapper hatchery going out there along with Texas A&M during that time. We never could get the grant money to make it happen though.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> That might have been Shelton/Cherry.
> 
> They also may have had Sea Arama, but I could be mistaken. It may be inaccurate, but Sea Arama may have also been included in a bankruptcy. It probably had nothing to do with Mr. Shelton or Cherry. They seemed like stand-up guys and supposedly had many local investors. The old Sea Arama site may be owned by a local.


One of the buildings that Cherry developed was the old warehouse on the corner of 22nd or 23rd and Port Industrial and I think he had a hand in a couple of buildings on Postoffice.


----------



## Troutman123

*What they ever do with*

Lipton Tea building ? And does the Santa Fe building have any tennants ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> Sea Arama almost went into bankruptcy in the early 90's. I don't know if it ever did. There was one guy who had a controlling interest in it but I cannot remember his name, it wasn't a Shelton or Cherry though at that time. I worked for about a year with a marine biologist from the east coast to try to get a red snapper hatchery going out there along with Texas A&M during that time. We never could get the grant money to make it happen though.


Sea Arama closed in the 1980's and was bankrupt. Ralph McPheeters was the GM. Many people were "unsecured creditors". He was hired by Moody Gardens ("Hope Arena" which the Moodys closed). They allegedly fired him and he worked for a hotel around Clear Lake until a stroke took him down. My best friend.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> Sea Arama closed in the 1980's and was bankrupt. Ralph McPheeters was the GM. Many people are "unsecured creditors" count me in,. He was hired by Moody Gardens ("Hope Arena" which the Moodys closed). They allegedly fired him and he worked for a hotel around Clear Lake until a stroke took him down. My best friend.


That isn't the guy who I worked with in the early 90's. This guy was the Chairman of a Board that controlled the property at that time and he was a Galvestonian... just can't remember his name. The facility was closed and dilapidated at that time though so I don't doubt it was bankrupt previously.

The guy who was helping me with A&M was Dr. Skip Porter who was the president of HARC (Houston Advanced Research Center), one of George Mitchell's brainchilds for The Woodlands.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> That isn't the guy who I worked with in the early 90's. This guy was the Chairman of a Board that controlled the property at that time and he was a Galvestonian... just can't remember his name. The facility was closed and dilapidated at that time though so I don't doubt it was bankrupt previously.
> 
> the guy who was helping me with A&M was Dr. Skip Porter who was the president of HARC (Houston Advanced Research Center), one of George Mitchell's brainchilds for The Woodlands.


Doug McLeod (Moody)? Fertitta (Fertitta)?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> Doug McLeod?


Nope, wasn't Doug but I believe Doug was on the board. This was an older gentleman than Doug. It was my understanding that there was some sort of power struggle and this guy ended up with control of the board/park. Definately not Fertitta... before he started making waves down there.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> Nope, wasn't Doug but I believe Doug was on the board. This was an older gentleman than Doug. It was my understanding that there was some sort of power struggle and this guy ended up with control of the board/park. Definately not Fertitta... before he started making waves down there.


Don Schattel.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Nope, wasn't Don either... I may have posted this story previously on this thread, I don't want to go back and look...

I was driving down Seawall one morning and it was pretty windy and I saw Don Schattel chasing his toupe down the sidewalk in front of the Parks Board building. One of the funniest things I have ever witnessed.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> Nope, wasn't Doug but I believe Doug was on the board. This was an older gentleman than Doug. It was my understanding that there was some sort of power struggle and this guy ended up with control of the board/park. Definately not Fertitta... before he started making waves down there.


Dellanera? What a wonderful human being.


----------



## Troutman123

*How about*

Bongo Joe  Now he was a hoot not mistaking he played in San Antonio too by the river . Don't think the city would let him play along the river walk but he played on the street up above


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> Nope, wasn't Don either... I may have posted this story previously on this thread, I don't want to go back and look...
> 
> I was driving down Seawall one morning and it was pretty windy and I saw Don Schattel chasing his toupe down the sidewalk in front of the Parks Board building. One of the funniest things I have ever witnessed.


I came "this close" to ragging down that rag. The lady I was with grabbed me by the back of my coat. A present or former city council man seemingly told Mr. Shcattel, "Steady!"

Those were the good old days...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> Dellanera? What a wonderful human being.


It was Dellanera... could not remember his name for the life of me. Here is an article I found while trying to remember his name. It was Cherry and Shelton who were foreclosed on. Mr. Dellanera got control of it after them. The park closed for good around 1990 if I remember right and we were working with him to find another suitable use for it.

http://www.chron.com/CDA/archives/archive.mpl/1986_420857/sea-arama-closes-in-galveston.html


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Bongo Joe  Now he was a hoot not mistaking he played in San Antonio too by the river . Don't think the city would let him play along the river walk but he played on the street up above


My father hired him for a major convention. He didn't show up.

We would drive by in high school and yell out, "Throw the man a fish!"

Yeah, he apparently moved on to the Riverwalk in SA. I think I read where that is where he died.

(We also called him, Calypso Joe)


----------



## Troutman123

*What about*

the Santa Fe building anyone occupy that big building ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> It was Dellanera... could not remember his name for the life of me. Here is an article I found while trying to remember his name. It was Cherry and Shelton who were foreclosed on. Mr. Dellanera got control of it after them. The park closed for good around 1990 if I remember right and we were working with him to find another suitable use for it.
> 
> http://www.chron.com/CDA/archives/archive.mpl/1986_420857/s
> ea-arama-closes-in-galveston.html


I can't get links to download.

Sea Arama was private property. Almost across from the 91st St. Pier. It's investors were involved in bankruptcy. One investor, allegedly, went into the parking lot after Sea Arama closed and put a weapon to his wrist. I am probably wrong about this. (He is a Galveston attorney, if published reports of the incident are accurate, but I'm probably mistaken).

Mrs. wife and I watch the pier and hope/wait for it to reopen. She lived and worked out there for a time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> I can't get links to download.
> 
> Sea Arama was private property. Almost across from the 91st St. Pier. It's investors were involved in bankruptcy. One investor, allegedly, went into the parking lot after Sea Arama closed and put a weapon to his wrist. I am probably wrong about this. (He is a Galveston attorney, if published reports of the incident are accurate, but I'm probably mistaken).
> 
> Mrs. wife and I watch the pier and hope/wait for it to reopen. She lived and worked out there for a time.


I know it was private property and when I was working for the City, I was in charge of economic development and one of my tasks was to help Dellanera's group to try to make something viable out of the property and keep it as a tourist attraction. We could not get the necessary grant money to make it hapen though. Even with the help of George Mitchell and others in Austin and Washington.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> the Santa Fe building anyone occupy that big building ?


The Panama Hotel? I think that's being marketed as condos.

I think the Santa Fe building is owned by Moody, but probably wrong. The lot on the NE corner of 25th & Strand will become a Mitchell-Goodman transit center, but maybe that's incorrect.

There's a vision - from somewhere - that people will load up the family for a day-time visit to Galveston, be taken to the Railroad Museum, unload with umbrellas, ice chests, etc., wait for a trolley (which hasn't worked since Ike), be taken and off-loaded at a seawall beach, and reverse the process when the kids get squally.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> I know it was private property and when I was working for the City, I was in charge of economic development and one of my tasks was to help Dellanera's group to try to make something viable out of the property and keep it as a tourist attraction. We could not get the necessary grant money to make it hapen though. Even with the help of George Mitchell and others in Austin and Washington.


I'm almost sure I'm wrong and I probably am, but a person was also an investor.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> I'm almost sure I'm wrong and I probably am, but a person was also an investor.


I'm not following you???


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'm not following you???


Sorry, have to be careful.

You may have mentioned the name of a person who may have invested in Sea Arama, or maybe not.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> Sorry, have to be careful.
> 
> You may have mentioned the name of a person who may have invested in Sea Arama, or maybe not.


Yes, he had money in the pot too. I get it now.


----------



## Troutman123

*Going back to several*

of your coments and the "vibes" I have been picking up on the thread is there a group down there that does not want the city to move forward , clean istself up and get to marketing itself to the millions that live right up 45 ? Or am I reading something wrong into all of this ?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Troutman123 said:


> of your coments and the "vibes" I have been picking up on the thread is there a group down there that does not want the city to move forward , clean istself up and get to marketing itself to the millions that live right up 45 ? Or am I reading something wrong into all of this ?


The city has too many "influental" people who can never agree on a concise direction. At least, that is how it was when I was there. Constant power struggle.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> of your coments and the "vibes" I have been picking up on the thread is there a group down there that does not want the city to move forward , clean istself up and get to marketing itself to the millions that live right up 45 ? Or am I reading something wrong into all of this ?


What are your specific suggestions?


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> The city has too many "influental" people who can never agree on a concise direction. At least, that is how it was when I was there. Constant power struggle.


Yeah, you're right, I think

It's always been that way.

But the gulf can be beautiful, as it is today, almost-blue, with a steady north wind. We walk along the beach and look for shells, like we did in 1958. And there is no end to my b_tching. But I love it.


----------



## Troutman123

*Have none Carl*

But I travel a lot and see what other cities are doing , or better yet have been doing mitchel has fatieta have done so much down there but hell the cant do it all seems like a strong as those 2 are no one could stop them ....sorry I just rambling this whole thread has got my memories on a roll and I loved that city and when I see it now it sad



Utah Carl said:


> What are your specific suggestions?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> But I travel a lot and see what other cities are doing , or better yet have been doing mitchel has fatieta have done so much down there but hell the cant do it all seems like a strong as those 2 are no one could stop them ....sorry I just rambling this whole thread has got my memories on a roll and I loved that city and when I see it now it sad


I'm just a guy. I like it the way it is (was). The past won't happen again. But when there is a full moon, we walk across the street, sit on the edge of the seawall and watch it. We come back and I turn on the old You Tubes from long ago and Mrs. wife sits patiently by my side (yes, I check for weapons). We walk on west beach and look for shells. If anyone wants to buy shells, please notify; we can sell them by the pound. Driftwood? There are pounds in the garage.

We have options about moving. But we are here forever.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> Yeah, you're right, I think
> 
> It's always been that way.
> 
> But the gulf can be beautiful, as it is today, almost-blue, with a steady north wind. We walk along the beach and look for shells, like we did in 1958. And there is no end to my b_tching. But I love it.


No doubt it is a beautiful place in many ways.


----------



## Harbormaster

Haute Pursuit said:


> No doubt it is a beautiful place in many ways.


Yeah...back when the only white haired boys walking the beach were wise elderly Karankawas with sureness in their step...sans stumble! :rotfl:

Their gals could cook up a stingray like you've never tasted! And they didn't have any of the spices we have today! Truly amazing bunch of folks!


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> No doubt it is a beautiful place in many ways.


It's easy to see the beauty.

Go down to the east end of the seawall and watch fishermen and children fish and play.

Walk on board the ferry.

Go down west of the seawall.

Look at young women on the seawall and think of what might have been (I'm with you on that).

Get out there on July 4th at the 39th St. Pier (bring an ice-chest with hot dogs and forbidden beveragices).

Rent a surrey.

Ride around on a bike in the East End on Sunday morning. Drive around the wharves and downtown.

Wash my car.


----------



## Troutman123

*Very well put Carl*

The romance of the old Island runs deep in my veins



Utah Carl said:


> I'm just a guy. I like it the way it is (was). The past won't happen again. But when there is a full moon, we walk across the street, sit on the edge of the seawall and watch it. We come back and I turn on the old You Tubes from long ago and Mrs. wife sits patiently by my side (yes, I check for weapons). We walk on west beach and look for shells. If anyone wants to buy shells, please notify; we can sell them by the pound. Driftwood? There are pounds in the garage.
> 
> We have options about moving. But we are here forever.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> The romance of the old Island runs deep in my veins


There is an off-shore wind. The waves are somewhat small, but perfect, like SCA. Water is "blue."

No way would we ever leave here.


----------



## Troutman123

*Just checked the Galveston*

Cams dammmmm I would love to be there right now!!!!!!!!!!!!

QUOTE=Utah Carl;3416037]There is an off-shore wind. The waves are somewhat small, but perfect, like SCA. Water is "blue."

No way would we ever leave here.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Harbormaster

We worshipped that place as kids in the 40's and 50's...but with all the golf cart BS, jet skis...ME...ME...ME...etc...I wouldn't give you two and a half million for our grandmas place in Sea Isle! :smile:

Saw my first golf cart in Sargent last Friday...60 some odd year old punk had a friggin Yetti strapped to the back...with his phat arse yellow barking look at me lab on the back!

Sad place we live in now folks! 

Vote for me!


----------



## visigoth

*Old Galveston?*

Well, I don't know about old Galveston, but I remember being in clean khaki shorts and shined leather shoes when I was six, waiting for the bus to take me to Island School, the only elementary at the time, for the first day of school. That was in 1941.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Haute Pursuit said:


> The city has too many "influental" people who can never agree on a concise direction. At least, that is how it was when I was there. Constant power struggle.


Yes. You are correct. And.... they made another boneheaded move yesterday when they fired Steve LeBlanc as city manager.

Still, it is my birth place and in my heart, my home. I will continue to defend the old girl to my death I guess. I dont expect much will change ; so be it.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> That isn't the guy who I worked with in the early 90's. This guy was the Chairman of a Board that controlled the property at that time and he was a Galvestonian... just can't remember his name. The facility was closed and dilapidated at that time though so I don't doubt it was bankrupt previously.
> 
> The guy who was helping me with A&M was Dr. Skip Porter who was the president of HARC (Houston Advanced Research Center), one of George Mitchell's brainchilds for The Woodlands.


Doug McLeod, brother-in-law of Robert Moody. (And one hell of a nice fellow.)


----------



## Utah Carl

visigoth said:


> Well, I don't know about old Galveston, but I remember being in clean khaki shorts and shined leather shoes when I was six, waiting for the bus to take me to Island School, the only elementary at the time, for the first day of school. That was in 1941.


Island City Homes was where Colony Park is today. In those days, public housing was temporary and mostly for returning service members until they could get on their feet. Today, it's a "right". And everything else from birth to death is free (we pay for it).

Oops! Too political for a fishing spot...

(When we were in 2nd grade and above to 6th grade, with a note from our mother or father, we could leave school and go home for lunch, as long as we got back before lunch period was over. If you tried to leave elementary school today, the police might pepper-spray you. We lived in the best of times.)


----------



## Utah Carl

*21st, Mechanic to Post Office, 1947*

Odd numbers are on the west side of 21st. Even are on the east side. This goes south to Post Office. I'll take it down to around Church later. And then I'll go east to west from 21st along Mechanic, Market, Post Office and Church. Look out for rip tides (mistakes).

21st southbound from Mechanic:

301 cotton Exchange News & Cigar Stand (this may have been the fist floor of the Marine Building and owned by two sisters).

302 Western Union (this may have been in the Medical Arts Building).

309 Marine Package Store

314 Garbade's Pharmacy. This may have been in the NW corner of the old ANICO bldg. (a parking lot, today).

404 Interurban Queen side entrance. (The State Theater's entrance was also on 21st. )

405 Will Tschumy Jeweler

408 Blue Front Cafe

409 Taffy Shoppe

410 Herman's cigars

411 New York Shoe Repairing

412 Modern Barbe Shop

413 Home Plate Cigar Store

416 Peacock Cafe

417 Sam's Jewelry (Sam Sireo?)

421 Hollywood Barber Shop

423 Pilot Bar

424 Three Little Taylors

426 Krueger Optic

427 Sally Ann Dress Shop

The population was around 80,000 then. It's half that today. There were many listed who lived in downtown apartments; I didn't include them. And there were a bunch of other businesses in ANICO and other buildings - I didn't include - too lazy. But downtown was thriving before the owners and others killed it. They even had police standing in the middle of intersections, with whistles and directing traffic. Church bells would ring at noon. You'd see familiar faces on the streets, window shopping. It was the best of times.


----------



## Troutman123

*Carl you are*

correct on the news stand when I worked in the building I frequented it all the time . Don't remember ownership..... Western Union you correct again caddy corner cotton excg (My mom worked there 25+ years) ...What year directory you working with ?



Utah Carl said:


> Odd numbers are on the west side of 21st. Even are on the east side. This goes south to Post Office. I'll take it down to around Church later. And then I'll go east to west from 21st along Mechanic, Market, Post Office and Church. Look out for rip tides (mistakes).
> 
> 21st southbound from Mechanic:
> 
> 301 cotton Exchange News & Cigar Stand (this may have been the fist floor of the Marine Building and owned by two sisters).
> 
> 302 Western Union (this may have been in the Medical Arts Building).
> 
> 309 Marine Package Store
> 
> 314 Garbade's Pharmacy. This may have been in the NW corner of the old ANICO bldg. (a parking lot, today).
> 
> 404 Interurban Queen side entrance. (The State Theater's entrance was also on 21st. )
> 
> 405 Will Tschumy Jeweler
> 
> 408 Blue Front Cafe
> 
> 409 Taffy Shoppe
> 
> 410 Herman's cigars
> 
> 411 New York Shoe Repairing
> 
> 412 Modern Barbe Shop
> 
> 413 Home Plate Cigar Store
> 
> 416 Peacock Cafe
> 
> 417 Sam's Jewelry (Sam Sireo?)
> 
> 421 Hollywood Barber Shop
> 
> 423 Pilot Bar
> 
> 424 Three Little Taylors
> 
> 426 Krueger Optic
> 
> 427 Sally Ann Dress Shop
> 
> The population was around 80,000 then. It's half that today. There were many listed who lived in downtown apartments; I didn't include them. And there were a bunch of other businesses in ANICO and other buildings - I didn't include - too lazy. But downtown was thriving before the owners and others killed it. They even had police standing in the middle of intersections, with whistles and directing traffic. Church bells would ring at noon. You'd see familiar faces on the streets, window shopping. It was the best of times.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> correct on the news stand when I worked in the building I frequented it all the time . Don't remember ownership..... Western Union you correct again caddy corner cotton excg (My mom worked there 25+ years) ...What year directory you working with ?


1947. I have mid-'50's but can't find them.

That news stand was owned by two sisters. One's first name was Helen. The other sister had a son, Elwood "Footsie" Grantham, who was right fielder for the Galveston White Caps in the early '50's. I can almost remember my father taking us out there to watch the games. The field was where the late K-Mart was. Other familiar names are: Chuck Plowman, center field and Frank Guisti, short shop.

We waited for the West End bus in the newspaper stand across from Wongway Corrigan's birth place. I think the inbound busses were across the street in front of Corrigan's. They ran on schedule. I think with a student pass, the fare was around a dime.


----------



## Bandman

Elwood Grantham. Didn't he have a brace on his leg from a childhood bout with polio? 2nd baseman Bobby Flis, shortstop Charles Schmidt, Roy Contreras, Enrique "Hank" Esquiedro (?) Pop Faucet (had a grocery store later in Galveston), Mike Conner, Stan Goletz - names of players that were so important to us kids growing up. Haven't thought about them in years. The games were broadcast on KGBC, I think the play-by-play man's name was Gifford. 3rd baseman Herb Nauert lived in an apartment off 41st & S1/2, and would walk down to Mr. Tulloch's house where my older brother was rolling Tribunes prior to throwing his route. 

Once Eddie Maple and I went to the stadium, retrieved a foul ball, and got in free.

One year the White Caps finished in first place in the Gulf Coast League. The next year the team moved up to AAA, brought in all new players, and folded in the middle of the season.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> Elwood Grantham. Didn't he have a brace on his leg from a childhood bout with polio? 2nd baseman Bobby Flis, shortstop Charles Schmidt, Roy Contreras, Enrique "Hank" Esquiedro (?) Pop Faucet (had a grocery store later in Galveston), Mike Conner, Stan Goletz - names of players that were so important to us kids growing up. Haven't thought about them in years. The games were broadcast on KGBC, I think the play-by-play man's name was Gifford. 3rd baseman Herb Nauert lived in an apartment off 41st & S1/2, and would walk down to Mr. Tulloch's house where my older brother was rolling Tribunes prior to throwing his route.
> 
> Once Eddie Maple and I went to the stadium, retrieved a foul ball, and got in free.
> 
> One year the White Caps finished in first place in the Gulf Coast League. The next year the team moved up to AAA, brought in all new players, and folded in the middle of the season.


My crib sheet is a 1950 team photo. Identifications written in Spanish is difficult to read.

Here are some possible names: Beau Phillips (mgr.?), Isidelo Cabralli, Enrique Gonzales, Charles Nelson, Tony Phillips, Bob Beran, Raymond Rogers, S. Fila, Hermberto Garcia, Breed Nance, Billy Hamilton, Raberto Files and Wallace Franks.

Grantham with leg damage definitely rings a bell. He and his family lived in Karn City, Texas. His boy was Ronnie. He had a little sister that was a big pest. Her name was Suzie.

KGBC at that time might have been located in a house over in Fish Village before moving to Pelican Island by their transmitter/tower (owned by Bradner?). KULF (i.e. Clough, former mayor,) may have still existed in 1950. KILE may have been at its transmitter/tower on 61st & Broadway (NE corner). Years later, KGBC was permitted to operate an FM station (KUFO on the front of the Flagship Pier.) Howard Robbins built a radio studio on the front of the 91st St. Pier. I think it was KUFO. Don't think it ever aired.


----------



## Bandman

KLUF Studios were downtown in a large building. The broadcast rooms were pretty big. Mrs. Nussenblatt's 5th grade class (51?) from Davy Crockett Elementary did a safety show from there. A few years later a 7 piece dixieland band had a weekly show. When Clough sold it the station became KILE and moved to a small studio on Broadway near 61st. Steve Canyon, whose real name was Cohen, was the popular nightime DJ.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> Elwood Grantham. Didn't he have a brace on his leg from a childhood bout with polio? 2nd baseman Bobby Flis, shortstop Charles Schmidt, Roy Contreras, Enrique "Hank" Esquiedro (?) Pop Faucet (had a grocery store later in Galveston), Mike Conner, Stan Goletz - names of players that were so important to us kids growing up. Haven't thought about them in years. The games were broadcast on KGBC, I think the play-by-play man's name was Gifford. 3rd baseman Herb Nauert lived in an apartment off 41st & S1/2, and would walk down to Mr. Tulloch's house where my older brother was rolling Tribunes prior to throwing his route.
> 
> Once Eddie Maple and I went to the stadium, retrieved a foul ball, and got in free.
> 
> One year the White Caps finished in first place in the Gulf Coast League. The next year the team moved up to AAA, brought in all new players, and folded in the middle of the season.


Where was the stadium?

Polio was just before the nuclear bomb and Cuba. We were afraid of polio, but too stupid to be afraid of "the bomb." Elwood Grantham had some affliction, now that you mention it. I remember it.

Elwood Grantham's wife was, Juanita (WWII lipstick). They had a brand new Pontiac. Their children were Ronnie and Suzie. They brought them over to Galveston for the summer from Karn City to stay with Elwood's mother, the co-owner of the magazine stand on 21st & Mechanic (NW corner). His step father worked on the wharf, fresh from WWII, and carried a whacking bat in his truck. He chased me down the street once because I was behaving like a kid. It was almost funny. He was out of shape.

Suzie, around 3-feet tall and around 4 or 5, would wander down the sidewalk to where we guys were playing. That wasn't socially acceptable. We would insult her until she said, "Me go home!" We would all yell out, "Oh, please don't go home!!" From then on, we called her "Me Go Home" until she got the hint.

Galveston memories.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> KLUF Studios were downtown in a large building. The broadcast rooms were pretty big. Mrs. Nussenblatt's 5th grade class (51?) from Davy Crockett Elementary did a safety show from there. A few years later a 7 piece dixieland band had a weekly show. When Clough sold it the station became KILE and moved to a small studio on Broadway near 61st. Steve Canyon, whose real name was Cohen, was the popular nightime DJ.


We liked that guy. Haven't though of that in years.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Tower Drive In*

The Tower Drive In was not the one a previous poster (me) incorrectly wrote was the drive in on east seawall, around 10th. The Tower was at 5217 Broadway.

Maybe the drive in on around 10th & Seawall was the Beacon. But it had something like a tower in front.


----------



## Troutman123

*You are right (again)*

Doug was a hellofa nice guy had a very good looking sister Gail ?



Utah Carl said:


> Doug McLeod, brother-in-law of Robert Moody. (And one hell of a nice fellow.)


----------



## Troutman123

*Spin it & Win it*

Yeah buddy those were some great times . Carl you right again North side of Broadway just before 61st



Bandman said:


> KLUF Studios were downtown in a large building. The broadcast rooms were pretty big. Mrs. Nussenblatt's 5th grade class (51?) from Davy Crockett Elementary did a safety show from there. A few years later a 7 piece dixieland band had a weekly show. When Clough sold it the station became KILE and moved to a small studio on Broadway near 61st. Steve Canyon, whose real name was Cohen, was the popular nightime DJ.


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember*

KLUF being on Pelican and Clough son was good working on the old CB radios. We had Mrs Clough as our speech teacher they moved off the Island about 66 took a job at Gary Job Camp in San Marcos. Did'nt KYLE later relocate to the Pleasure Pier? Is there still a station on the Island ?



Bandman said:


> KLUF Studios were downtown in a large building. The broadcast rooms were pretty big. Mrs. Nussenblatt's 5th grade class (51?) from Davy Crockett Elementary did a safety show from there. A few years later a 7 piece dixieland band had a weekly show. When Clough sold it the station became KILE and moved to a small studio on Broadway near 61st. Steve Canyon, whose real name was Cohen, was the popular nightime DJ.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> KLUF being on Pelican and Clough son was good working on the old CB radios. We had Mrs Clough as our speech teacher they moved off the Island about 66 took a job at Gary Job Camp in San Marcos. Did'nt KYLE later relocate to the Pleasure Pier? Is there still a station on the Island ?


I remember Clough radio repair. Maybe around 45th? Maybe a vocational teacher at BHS?

Pretty sure KUFO-FM was on the front of the Pier (NW corner, across from the pool), after the Pier became the Flagship. It was in the shape of a "flying saucer." KILE was then located over on 26th, across from the Gizmo Bar and the EMT station (Q 1/2?)

Robbins' idea was to have a KUFO studio on the front of his pier at 91st. It almost immediately became a storage room, never on air. (Work continues on that pier. All former structures have been torn down. Wife predicts it will end up being 1/2 the distance it was.)

KILE (Tom Weisheart (?) was owner (?) and GM is a Galveston memory. KUFO launched away years ago into the unknown. KGBC on Pelican Island is/was a Chinese station (Prett owned it for a few minutes.)


----------



## Troutman123

*yes yes*

He was a vocational teacher and as stated she was our speech teacher and both got jobs at Gary. Seems like he had something to do with our water rescue unit I know he had a shop at home 2 story somewhere around 37th or so he would work on dad & other members radios



Utah Carl said:


> I remember Clough radio repair. Maybe around 45th? Maybe a vocational teacher at BHS?
> 
> Pretty sure KUFO-FM was on the front of the Pier (NW corner, across from the pool), after the Pier became the Flagship. It was in the shape of a "flying saucer." KILE was then located over on 26th, across from the Gizmo Bar and the EMT station (Q 1/2?)
> 
> Robbins' idea was to have a KUFO studio on the front of his pier at 91st. It almost immediately became a storage room, never on air. (Work continues on that pier. All former structures have been torn down. Wife predicts it will end up being 1/2 the distance it was.)
> 
> KILE (Tom Weisheart (?) was owner (?) and GM is a Galveston memory. KUFO launched away years ago into the unknown. KGBC on Pelican Island is/was a Chinese station (Prett owned it for a few minutes.)


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Doug was a hellofa nice guy had a very good looking sister Gail ?


To me, Gail was just a little girl with curly blond hair. Joan was the older sister who married Bobby Moody. Dorothy was the middle one. I would hate to see her today because she was a knock-out in her youth. First girl I kissed. She married Buddy McInerny (sp), whose father owned a lumberyard or something. McInerny helped McCleod and Moody build Moody Gardens. Buddy was a snot.


----------



## Troutman123

*You are soooo*

spot on when judging character I agree , I thinking Dorothy was a year older and Gail was 2 year younger than me. If you still have your directory out please go West on Post Office and give me the businesses on the South side of the street



Utah Carl said:


> To me, Gail was just a little girl with curly blond hair. Joan was the older sister who married Bobby Moody. Dorothy was the middle one. I would hate to see her today because she was a knock-out in her youth. First girl I kissed. She married Buddy McInerny (sp), whose father owned a lumberyard or something. McInerny helped McCleod and Moody build Moody Gardens. Buddy was a snot.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Utah Carl said:


> To me, Gail was just a little girl with curly blond hair. Joan was the older sister who married Bobby Moody. Dorothy was the middle one. I would hate to see her today because she was a knock-out in her youth. First girl I kissed. She married Buddy McInerny (sp), whose father owned a lumberyard or something. McInerny helped McCleod and Moody build Moody Gardens. Buddy was a snot.


Ann McLoed married big Bobby. Not Joan


----------



## therealbigman

Stumpgrinder said:


> Ann McLoed married big Bobby. Not Joan


Yes she did, and when they married, she had 2 sets of twins that she brought to the marriage , along with Big Bobby bringing 3 from his previous marriage.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> spot on when judging character I agree , I thinking Dorothy was a year older and Gail was 2 year younger than me. If you still have your directory out please go West on Post Office and give me the businesses on the South side of the street


10-4. The directory wants to go north-south. But I'll figure it out. South side of Post Office from 21st to 25th.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yes Please*

Just take your time.... I told an old friend from my childhood about this thread and he said he going to join and start reading this history book. Tell you one thing it has done is made my mind up to spend some extra time there when I in town for a conference in June and spend some time downtown .



Utah Carl said:


> 10-4. The directory wants to go north-south. But I'll figure it out. South side of Post Office from 21st to 25th.


----------



## Troutman123

*Question*

Any of you know anything about the Mosquito Cafe ? Had a friend ask me and told them I would find out


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Any of you know anything about the Mosquito Cafe ? Had a friend ask me and told them I would find out


It's very popular. I think they tend to the veggie side and probably could be considered yippy upscale.

The bakery across the street is fantastic. Even the French bread is good.

Here is a good link for restaurant reviews (if it doesn't work, google galveston restaurant reviews trip advisor).

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g55879-Galveston_Galveston_Island_Tex


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Troutman123 said:


> Any of you know anything about the Mosquito Cafe ? Had a friend ask me and told them I would find out


I've eaten there several times and it is a great little place. It wont be a big hit amongst your basic chicken fried steak / mashed tater crowd but it is good . ( I'm not razzing on chicken fried steak , I'm 5'11" and well north of 250, I've pounded down a few starches in my time)


----------



## Troutman123

*Thanks guys*

I will pass it on ...I see M&M we discussed earlier appears to still be open


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> I will pass it on ...I see M&M we discussed earlier appears to still be open


Sonny's.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Just take your time.... I told an old friend from my childhood about this thread and he said he going to join and start reading this history book. Tell you one thing it has done is made my mind up to spend some extra time there when I in town for a conference in June and spend some time downtown .


Here we go: I chopped out some insignificants, like lawyers and "vacant".

From 21st & Post Office to 25th & Post Office, south side:

2101 Kruger Jewlry Co.
2103 Craft's Shoes
2105 Sam J. Williams (wonderful human)
2107 Salle Ann Dress Shop
2113 W.T. Grant Co.
2117 S & H Kress Co.
2123 Beissner Bldg. 
2201 Eiband's
2211 Austin Shoe Shop
2215 Salzmann Jewlery
2219 Schornstein Men's Clothing
2227 E.S. Levy & Co. (a Levy was almost always welcoming you to the store.)
2313 Little Front Tavern
2315 George's Liquor
2317 Imperial Tavern
2319 Imperial Athletic Association
2323 Allen's Garage Auto Repair (they had a parking garage on around 2200 Church N side. Mrs. Allen was a hard-drinking chain-smoking and sweet woman).
2401 Midget Cafe
2405 Bender Furniture
2409 Nu Grape Bldg. 
2417 Oscar Blube Furniture
2421 Popular Price Cleaners
2423 O K Barber Shop
2427 Springer Service Station


----------



## Troutman123

*No M&M*

When I was quizing about the name of resturant that a guy named "Moose" ran = M&M


Utah Carl said:


> Sonny's.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> When I was quizing about the name of resturant that a guy named "Moose" ran = M&M


I read that. "Moose" was also the nickname of a principal of BHS in the '50's (Moose Morton or Morgan?), think he was replaced by Frank Vollert, who later was Sup. Mr. Vollert's brother was with a company that air conditioned several Galveston schools. He lived on the NE corner of 21st & K, maybe. Vollert was a spectacular person (both of them). Frank Vollert is still alive, must be in his 80's; a previous post (maybe your post) said he was recently at a VFW.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yes*

It was from my post VFW 880 there in Gtown , and once again you demonstrate your ability to pickem not a finer fella have I ever met.



Utah Carl said:


> I read that. "Moose" was also the nickname of a principal of BHS in the '50's (Moose Morton or Morgan?), think he was replaced by Frank Vollert, who later was Sup. Mr. Vollert's brother was with a company that air conditioned several Galveston schools. He lived on the NE corner of 21st & K, maybe. Vollert was a spectacular person (both of them). Frank Vollert is still alive, must be in his 80's; a previous post (maybe your post) said he was recently at a VFW.


----------



## Troutman123

*Thanks Carl*

think you said 46-50 city directory Crafts was were my folks shopped and I would get my shoes there we could not afford Schwartz then one time they took me to Schwartz to buy a new pair of loafers that were the "In Thing" man was I hot sheet  Sure remember Grants & Kress . For some reason I remember Eibands on North side of the street



Utah Carl said:


> Here we go: I chopped out some insignificants, like lawyers and "vacant".
> 
> From 21st & Post Office to 25th & Post Office, south side:
> 
> 2101 Kruger Jewlry Co.
> 2103 Craft's Shoes
> 2105 Sam J. Williams (wonderful human)
> 2107 Salle Ann Dress Shop
> 2113 W.T. Grant Co.
> 2117 S & H Kress Co.
> 2123 Beissner Bldg.
> 2201 Eiband's
> 2211 Austin Shoe Shop
> 2215 Salzmann Jewlery
> 2219 Schornstein Men's Clothing
> 2227 E.S. Levy & Co. (a Levy was almost always welcoming you to the store.)
> 2313 Little Front Tavern
> 2315 George's Liquor
> 2317 Imperial Tavern
> 2319 Imperial Athletic Association
> 2323 Allen's Garage Auto Repair (they had a parking garage on around 2200 Church N side. Mrs. Allen was a hard-drinking chain-smoking and sweet woman).
> 2401 Midget Cafe
> 2405 Bender Furniture
> 2409 Nu Grape Bldg.
> 2417 Oscar Blube Furniture
> 2421 Popular Price Cleaners
> 2423 O K Barber Shop
> 2427 Springer Service Station


----------



## Troutman123

*Another one for y'all*

Name of cafe/resturant NE corner 25th & Sealy ? Not sure it still there but was there forever right behind it on North side of Sealy was some doctors offices?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Name of cafe/resturant NE corner 25th & Sealy ? Not sure it still there but was there forever right behind it on North side of Sealy was some doctors offices?


No results on that one, yet. I'll have to pop a top and look again later on. This book is from 1947. Maybe the business wasn't there then. I'll look again.

We would go to Robert I. Cohen's (SE corner of 22nd & Market?). They had an "x-ray" machine that you would put your feet in. I just looked it up, it was called a fluoroscope. You could see your feet bones and that supposedly helped them get the correct size of shoes. It probably also gave some people cancer.

The commerce in downtown Galveston was amazing (Central Drug Store, for instance). Where have all the flowers gone (hippie reference)?


----------



## Troutman123

*I know Carl*

I guess when I come down that why I just hang out on the west end to avoid getting depressed . But as I said when I down in June I going to spend some time down there now that I am armed with these memories. Any of you remember Kanes Boiler works behind the railroad station ? I remember Robert I Coins (that how we pronounced it  was the pharmasist Newesenblat (sp) ?



Utah Carl said:


> No results on that one, yet. I'll have to pop a top and look again later on. This book is from 1947. Maybe the business wasn't there then. I'll look again.
> 
> We would go to Robert I. Cohen's (SE corner of 22nd & Market?). They had an "x-ray" machine that you would put your feet in. I just looked it up, it was called a fluoroscope. You could see your feet bones and that supposedly helped them get the correct size of shoes. It probably also gave some people cancer.
> 
> The commerce in downtown Galveston was amazing (Central Drug Store, for instance). Where have all the flowers gone (hippie reference)?


----------



## Troutman123

*What was the*

Pransky twins parents jelwery store called ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Pransky twins parents jelwery store called ?


Pransky - Michael Jewelry (thanks, book). He was a little stodgy guy. Max Baum, president, Saul Baum (peddle-to-the-meddle high-speed guy in a Caddy who knew no stop sign he wouldn't run) and Pransky, vice presidents (2126 - 28 Post Office). Think Pransky died in the mid-'80's. Sam Maceo lived next door (W). Sosnowy (Hitchcock Pecan Co.) lived next door (E). As mentioned, I can still hear the twins swinging on the swing set and singing in unison = 2 angels from God.

Eiband's = when you are here look at the building on the SW corner of 22nd & Post Office. It's across the street from the old McCrory's (with that fine escalator, SE). Walgreen's was across the street (NW) at 2202. It will fall into place. We go down there sometimes just to walk around and look at the buildings and remember the memories from childhood.


----------



## Bandman

There was a Sosnowy who was involved with Little League baseball. On the the back of his truck it said "nuts to you from Sosnowy." One year he got mad at a ruling from the officials or the league and quit in the middle of the season. His whole team quit also, with the exception of Ralph Henderson.


----------



## Troutman123

*I take it that*

it is plenty safe to walk around down there ? That escalator was so cool we never saw anything like that remember buying my cub scout stuff up there on second floor. Only other one I knew existed was at Foleys downtown Houston my granmother would drag us up there on Saturdays.. Do any of you remember any old time telephone company guys ????



Utah Carl said:


> Pransky - Michael Jewelry (thanks, book). He was a little stodgy guy. Max Baum, president, Saul Baum (peddle-to-the-meddle high-speed guy in a Caddy who knew no stop sign he wouldn't run) and Pransky, vice presidents (2126 - 28 Post Office). Think Pransky died in the mid-'80's. Sam Maceo lived next door (W). Sosnowy (Hitchcock Pecan Co.) lived next door (E). As mentioned, I can still hear the twins swinging on the swing set and singing in unison = 2 angels from God.
> 
> Eiband's = when you are here look at the building on the SW corner of 22nd & Post Office. It's across the street from the old McCrory's (with that fine escalator, SE). Walgreen's was across the street (NW) at 2202. It will fall into place. We go down there sometimes just to walk around and look at the buildings and remember the memories from childhood.


----------



## Troutman123

*Was'nt there*

a small XXX Root Beer botteling facility on 45th around R think across street from the Garden Shop ?


----------



## Bandman

There was a Triple XXX Root Beer plant, but I don't remember it being @ 45th & R. Ed Licata had a grocery store in that area that he closed as soon as C.P. Evans started building. There was a beer joint on the NW corner of 45th & R, and Dr. Kamin's office was across from that.


----------



## Troutman123

*yes yes*

That was it I can to this day remember the aroma of that raw root beer smell as we ride our bikes past we would just stop and take it in 



Bandman said:


> There was a Triple XXX Root Beer plant, but I don't remember it being @ 45th & R. Ed Licata had a grocery store in that area that he closed as soon as C.P. Evans started building. There was a beer joint on the NW corner of 45th & R, and Dr. Kamin's office was across from that.


----------



## Bandman

I Googled Triple XXX Root Beer to see what I could find. Annheiser-Busch built a brewery at 34th and Postoffice in 1895. It also produced ice and eventually Triple XXX Root Beer. The brewey went through several transformations - Southern Select and Falstaff- and the root beer franchise brand was sold numerous times.


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember the Southern Select*

Brewery my grandfather took me by there when Falstaff bought it and we sat in the car watching the workers breaking the SS kegs open with axes and it drained down the drain but I swear there was something to do with XXX on45th as stated the aroma is burned into my memory



Bandman said:


> I Googled Triple XXX Root Beer to see what I could find. Annheiser-Busch built a brewery at 34th and Postoffice in 1895. It also produced ice and eventually Triple XXX Root Beer. The brewey went through several transformations - Southern Select and Falstaff- and the root beer franchise brand was sold numerous times.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Brewery my grandfather took me by there when Falstaff bought it and we sat in the car watching the workers breaking the SS kegs open with axes and it drained down the drain but I swear there was something to do with XXX on45th as stated the aroma is burned into my memory


The cheat book says a Triple XXX Bottling Co. was at 1910 Ave. C (Market?). It was "brewed" by Galveston-Houston Breweries at 3312 F (Magnolia Beer and (gag) Southern Select. Also referenced is Dipp Ice Cream Co. (Star Dairy products ) at 902 Seawall as an outlet for XXX.

XXX also sponsored a call-in request/dedication-line radio show at KILE in the late 1950's. (That may have been Steve Canyon - Cohen - mentioned earlier on this thread). I closed the door and sat by the little cheap RCA radio with a Sparky 7-up decal on the side, waiting for someone - anyone as long as it was a chick - to call in and dedicate a song to me. Still waiting after all these years!

Downtown safety: During the day, you're probably ok. I use "New Orleans vigilance" and am always aware of what's going on around me, especially on the sides and in the back, and I can do an immediate about-face pivot. I walk in the street, not on the sidewalk, when possible. After dark, it's more challenging. We would never go downtown after dark. Bars rule the streets. It's dangerous, in our opinions.


----------



## iridered2003

Troutman123 said:


> Brewery my grandfather took me by there when Falstaff bought it and we sat in the car watching the workers breaking the SS kegs open with axes and it drained down the drain but I swear there was something to do with XXX on45th as stated the aroma is burned into my memory


a friend of mine lost his hand while working for falstaff


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> it is plenty safe to walk around down there ? That escalator was so cool we never saw anything like that remember buying my cub scout stuff up there on second floor. Only other one I knew existed was at Foleys downtown Houston my granmother would drag us up there on Saturdays.. Do any of you remember any old time telephone company guys ????


We bought (parents bought) my Scout stuff on the 2nd Floor of E.S. Levy. They took seasonal photos, too. Wife said she got her Brownie and Girl Scout uniforms from E.S. Levy's "girl's department" across the alley on 23rd (by Star Drug) and from Pennies.

The only old telephone company guy I remember is John Tendel, mgr., and Mike Burke.


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> a friend of mine lost his hand while working for falstaff


A retiree of Flag, Glenn Williamson, I think, bought the Treasure Isle Tour Train from the guy who brought it over from Florida. After Williamson (?) died, the new owner of Yellow Cab (who bought it from Yeatman) bought the tour train. You don't see it much any more.

Times have changed things.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> There was a Sosnowy who was involved with Little League baseball. On the the back of his truck it said "nuts to you from Sosnowy." One year he got mad at a ruling from the officials or the league and quit in the middle of the season. His whole team quit also, with the exception of Ralph Henderson.


That's the one. He loaded up his truck in his garage. We were really friendly and helped, actually trying to score some pecans, which he gave us.

I just barely remember him.

I remember Mrs. Colombo (Helen?), who bagged and sold the peanuts at Little League. They lived over on around 52nd & R. Her sons were Russ and Chris. Her husband was a powerful and gentle man.

Wife's grandson is in Little League. She brought home some pre-packaged peanuts. Yuck.

Where is Ralph Henderson?


----------



## Bandman

The last time I saw Ralph Henderson was 50 years ago at UT. He finished a PhD in chemistry and taught chemistry at the LSU Medical School in Baton Rouge for many years. He eventually became the dean of that medical school. He retired a few years ago and still lives in Baton Rouge. He must visit Galveston occasionally because he stays with mutual friends in Baytown on his way through. Several of my 2nd cousins went through that med school so I'm sure he taught them. Hope I can check that out some day.

Ralph is/was a good friend and a good trumpet player. Swapped solos with him many times.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> it is plenty safe to walk around down there ? That escalator was so cool we never saw anything like that remember buying my cub scout stuff up there on second floor. Only other one I knew existed was at Foleys downtown Houston my granmother would drag us up there on Saturdays.. Do any of you remember any old time telephone company guys ????


Mr. Troutman, I wanted to suggest that you walk down on The Strand and look (or ask a merchant) for tidal markers that show the depth of the surge during Hurricane Ike (deep surge from both the bay and gulf...amazing anything was left).

And drive around and look at the beautiful tree sculptures in the east end. Google "Galveston tree sculptures" for a map. Many thousands of old huge live oaks were killed by the salt water. Some of the remaining stumps were carved into various things. (The vacant lots are where former homes were wiped out.) UTMB and Shriners Burns Institute, both severely damaged, considered abandonment. ANICO is gradually pulling out, but that's a secret. Note the Balinese Room is MIA. The Flagship Hotel (25th) is going to be "the Pleasure Pier" (#2). The 61st St Pier is all new; it was wiped out and ended up on the seawall. Take a gander at the 91st St. pier and judge for yourself.


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> Mr. Troutman, I wanted to suggest that you walk down on The Strand and look (or ask a merchant) for tidal markers that show the depth of the surge during Hurricane Ike (deep surge from both the bay and gulf...amazing anything was left).
> 
> And drive around and look at the beautiful tree sculptures in the east end. Google "Galveston tree sculptures" for a map. Many thousands of old huge live oaks were killed by the salt water. Some of the remaining stumps were carved into various things. (The vacant lots are where former homes were wiped out.) UTMB and Shriners Burns Institute, both immensly damaged, considered abandonment. ANICO is gradually pulling out, but that's a secret. Note the Balinese Room is MIA. The Flagship is going to be "the Pleasure Pier".
> The 61st St Pier is all new; it was wiped out. Take a gander at the 91st St. pier and judge for yourself.


come on by my house and i'll show you it was 8 1/2 ft outside my front door just off 61st on the west side of the bayou. DEEP


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> come on by my house and i'll show you it was 8 1/2 ft outside my front door just off 61st on the west side of the bayou. DEEP


Amazing! We drove by the Boat Club: boats piled up everywhere.

Sent my wife off with her daughter TO BEAUMONT!

8 1/2 is scary. I live on the seawall. The next morning I could see where water was lapping at the front door. The garage had around 6". Thank god I had sense enough to get drunk and take a valium that night!

There's a DVD out that is so depressing that I could only watch it once. Stormchasers? I think they were in the county garage at the downtown courthouse. You can see downtown at the peak of the surge.

Thank you, Kroger's. Filled with high-level national management (and generators). Thank you, Randalls for the first gas (cash only). Thank you, the military, Salvation Army and Red Cross.

Thank you, God, for life.


----------



## Troutman123

*Mike Burke*

Spent more time at our house growing up than at his house  have'nt seen him in long time he use to do some low fly overs out at my house whenever he was up this way. I was actually thinking of the real old timers like Eddie Janak , Bum Barton , Russo , Guy Yankee , Matt Seymour , Chester that vintage ?



Utah Carl said:


> We bought (parents bought) my Scout stuff on the 2nd Floor of E.S. Levy. They took seasonal photos, too. Wife said she got her Brownie and Girl Scout uniforms from E.S. Levy's "girl's department" across the alley on 23rd (by Star Drug) and from Pennies.
> 
> The only old telephone company guy I remember is John Tendel, mgr., and Mike Burke.


----------



## Troutman123

*Thanks Carl*

I don't carry and am way to old to fight anymore but I am going to do some remembering when I down there next month espsecially after this thread.



Utah Carl said:


> The cheat book says a Triple XXX Bottling Co. was at 1910 Ave. C (Market?). It was "brewed" by Galveston-Houston Breweries at 3312 F (Magnolia Beer and (gag) Southern Select. Also referenced is Dipp Ice Cream Co. (Star Dairy products ) at 902 Seawall as an outlet for XXX.
> 
> XXX also sponsored a call-in request/dedication-line radio show at KILE in the late 1950's. (That may have been Steve Canyon - Cohen - mentioned earlier on this thread). I closed the door and sat by the little cheap RCA radio with a Sparky 7-up decal on the side, waiting for someone - anyone as long as it was a chick - to call in and dedicate a song to me. Still waiting after all these years!
> 
> Downtown safety: During the day, you're probably ok. I use "New Orleans vigilance" and am always aware of what's going on around me, especially on the sides and in the back, and I can do an immediate about-face pivot. I walk in the street, not on the sidewalk, when possible. After dark, it's more challenging. We would never go downtown after dark. Bars rule the streets. It's dangerous, in our opinions.


----------



## Troutman123

*Have only been to the Island once*

post Ike . I just did not want to come down and see eveyones misery (just me) I did go see all the carvings and did notice the abandoment. I thought 91st was rebuilt ? My grandparents lived on 17th & Winnie and I remember all the huge live oaks as a kid and it was so sad see them gone & Broadway looked so different. Some folks lost million $$ places down on the beach where my son has his beach house. Way before Ike I remember riding around in his golf cart and telling him these folks probably have never seen a hurricane



Utah Carl said:


> Mr. Troutman, I wanted to suggest that you walk down on The Strand and look (or ask a merchant) for tidal markers that show the depth of the surge during Hurricane Ike (deep surge from both the bay and gulf...amazing anything was left).
> 
> And drive around and look at the beautiful tree sculptures in the east end. Google "Galveston tree sculptures" for a map. Many thousands of old huge live oaks were killed by the salt water. Some of the remaining stumps were carved into various things. (The vacant lots are where former homes were wiped out.) UTMB and Shriners Burns Institute, both severely damaged, considered abandonment. ANICO is gradually pulling out, but that's a secret. Note the Balinese Room is MIA. The Flagship Hotel (25th) is going to be "the Pleasure Pier" (#2). The 61st St Pier is all new; it was wiped out and ended up on the seawall. Take a gander at the 91st St. pier and judge for yourself.


----------



## Troutman123

*The only one we left for*

was Carla . Dad worked for phone company and was well connected with National weather (as it was back then) and I remember him coming home and telling us they were calling for a tidal wave so we went to family in Fredericksburg to ride it out.



Utah Carl said:


> Amazing! We drove by the Boat Club: boats piled up everywhere.
> 
> Sent my wife off with her daughter TO BEAUMONT!
> 
> 8 1/2 is scary. I live on the seawall. The next morning I could see where water was lapping at the front door. The garage had around 6". Thank god I had sense enough to get drunk and take a valium that night!
> 
> There's a DVD out that is so depressing that I could only watch it once. Stormchasers? I think they were in the county garage at the downtown courthouse. You can see downtown at the peak of the surge.
> 
> Thank you, Kroger's. Filled with high-level national management (and generators). Thank you, Randalls for the first gas (cash only). Thank you, the military, Salvation Army and Red Cross.
> 
> Thank you, God, for life.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Nick and Faith  Columbo, Nick had a print shop on Postoffice Street.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yep heck of a*

nice guy remember him from little league our coach was Walter Hobolutz (sp) had bad leg worked for the bus company I beleive?



yer_corks_under said:


> Nick and Faith Columbo, Nick had a print shop on Postoffice Street.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Nick and Faith  Columbo, Nick had a print shop on Postoffice Street.


Hit a note! Faith Colombo; I wouldn't have ever remembered that, but can see all of them in my mind's eye. Colombo Field is out by the airport. What a wonderful family. Don't remember the print shop. Thanks!


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Spent more time at our house growing up than at his house  have'nt seen him in long time he use to do some low fly overs out at my house whenever he was up this way. I was actually thinking of the real old timers like Eddie Janak , Bum Barton , Russo , Guy Yankee , Matt Seymour , Chester that vintage ?


Matthew Seymour's parent(s?) worked at Schreiber & Miller, if that's the same person. Bernard Miller's daughter was Shelly. They lived in Adler Circle. She was too fine for words (especially as a Toronette). I tricked her into going out with me a few times. Years later I was in the office at Schreiber & Miller with a friend. There were a couple of annoying, undisciplined kids, screaming, fighting and bouncing off the walls. Shelly's children. Father Fate blessed me, again.

I knew a Joe Russo. Everyone knew Eddie, a true and honest gentleman (and son).


----------



## Troutman123

*Well Carl*

You are talking to Matthew Seymour  !!! That was my dad (a dad to every kid that came to the house) No Seymour at Schriber & Miller as stated ealier mom worked 25+ years at western union. Joe Russo great guy had a daughter that was easy on the eyes if I remember right ,they lived in LaMarque. You bet I remember Shelly!! Dad use to tell story about Eddie during WW2 (too long for here I write it in minute)



Utah Carl said:


> Matthew Seymour's parent(s?) worked at Schreiber & Miller, if that's the same person. Bernard Miller's daughter was Shelly. They lived in Adler Circle. She was too fine for words (especially as a Toronette). I tricked her into going out with me a few times. Years later I was in the office at Schreiber & Miller with a friend. There were a couple of annoying, undisciplined kids, screaming, fighting and bouncing off the walls. Shelly's children. Father Fate blessed me, again.
> 
> I knew a Joe Russo. Everyone knew Eddie, a true and honest gentleman (and son).


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> was Carla . Dad worked for phone company and was well connected with National weather (as it was back then) and I remember him coming home and telling us they were calling for a tidal wave so we went to family in Fredericksburg to ride it out.


Butting in again:

I was a Jr. Red Cross volunteer at Lovenberg. Mr. (Pop) Smart was principal. I went in his office one time and he had a electronics catalog. He said that was his "wish list". I thought that was funny. Absolutely fantastic human being (as was his son).

The windows began blowing out, so everyone moved into the hallways.

My father commandeered a vehicle and the next thing I knew, he was standing at the end of the Lovenberg hall with that look. I watched the old Dreamland Cafe (?) next to the Balinese fall into the gulf. Wife's father took pictures of Carla's taking-down of the Pleasure Pier. We eventually came back home (behind today's San Luis) to a yard filled with jelly fish and a snapped tv antenna.

Dan Rather was broadcasting live from the weather bureau on 25th (which we couldn't see because there was no electricity).

Everyone loves war stories...


----------



## yer_corks_under

Colombo Field is at 54th and S. My mother was pres there after Faith, later my brother and currently my nephew is pres.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> You are talking to Matthew Seymour  !!! That was my dad (a dad to every kid that came to the house) No Seymour at Schriber & Miller as stated ealier mom worked 25+ years at western union. Joe Russo great guy had a daughter that was easy on the eyes if I remember right ,they lived in LaMarque. You bet I remember Shelly!! Dad use to tell story about Eddie during WW2 (too long for here I write it in minute)


If that was your father who went through BHS in the early '60's, he was a really nice person and a stand-up guy. I think he was in ROTC. I remember him very well. Nothing but respect for him, even when were that young.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Colombo Field is at 54th and S. My mother was pres there after Faith, later my brother and currently my nephew is pres.


We used to ride our bikes over there in the late '50's.

That field and the one where the GISD admin bldg. is at 39th & T. In Lovenberg, I remember when the coach, Mr. (Jack?) Nash would say, EVERYBODY...OUTSIDE! which meant going over to the field at 39th & T.

I can smell the peanuts today and see the Colombo's. I remember thinking how hard Mrs. Colombo worked. She was also a room mother at our elementary school.

There were maybe 5 of us who sat on the bleachers together at almost every game.

Innocent days. Galveston memories. (sniff sniff)


----------



## Troutman123

*Well shuchks*

I always tried to be a good guy (way I was raised) that was me no ROTC but Cheerlleader iwth Johnny Maisel, Ronny ?, Charolet McCowen , Dana Yarbrough & Donna Cagnola ...Thanks for thwe compliment



Utah Carl said:


> If that was your father who went through BHS in the early '60's, he was a really nice person and a stand-up guy. I think he was in ROTC. I remember him very well. Nothing but respect for him, even when were that young.


----------



## Troutman123

*Pop Smart was*

Good guy his son Cortney and I fished in the surf together last I heard (years ago) he worked GAF in TC ? Did you Know Herbie Owens he lived on U behind San Louis ...another good guy



Utah Carl said:


> Butting in again:
> 
> I was a Jr. Red Cross volunteer at Lovenberg. Mr. (Pop) Smart was principal. I went in his office one time and he had a electronics catalog. He said that was his "wish list". I thought that was funny. Absolutely fantastic human being (as was his son).
> 
> The windows began blowing out, so everyone moved into the hallways.
> 
> My father commandeered a vehicle and the next thing I knew, he was standing at the end of the Lovenberg hall with that look. I watched the old Dreamland Cafe (?) next to the Balinese fall into the gulf. Wife's father took pictures of Carla's taking-down of the Pleasure Pier. We eventually came back home (behind today's San Luis) to a yard filled with jelly fish and a snapped tv antenna.
> 
> Dan Rather was broadcasting live from the weather bureau on 25th (which we couldn't see because there was no electricity).
> 
> Everyone loves war stories...


----------



## Troutman123

*Well boys and girls*

The ole Troutman is out of here headed for Baffin Bay . I be back on here Tuesday and do hope that you.............."Carry On" don't let the stroll die here
Fish On


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> I always tried to be a good guy (way I was raised) that was me no ROTC but Cheerlleader iwth Johnny Maisel, Ronny ?, Charolet McCowen , Dana Yarbrough & Donna Cagnola ...Thanks for thwe compliment


Charolet McCowen = why live life without the memory of the likes of her? There was a Steve, who was a small person, charged with molesting a child before he ended it all.

I hung out with Suzie Goodrich a few times. My wife hates it when I drive by Suzie's old home (on Menard?), but at least I'm honest, and I never even kissed her (Suzie, not wife).

Dot Nelson (fell asleep on a date with me at the State Theater). I hope she's fat and has 10 kids and 25 grandchildren. If only we had Tazers then.

Suzie Pat King: way out of my league (little league). We parked on the Country Club Golf course. Why do these regretful things to myself (and big league chicks)?

I remember the late Ralph Cagnola.

Martin Towler was a cheerleader in those days. Julie, Hetta (Peaches) and Wil were the siblings I remember.

I wasn't much for staying in school those days. The seawall was more important, and rightfully so. And I perfected my ways to escape.

Anyway, those were the days, as the song says.


----------



## Troutman123

*Charolet married*

a guy name Jim Rohack (nice guy) big time heart surgeon was/is Pres of AMA & they live up here she was my CL partner still see her from time to time. Steve ???????? Suzie Goodrich mmmmmmmmm always did like her but for some reason never tried to hook up ?????? Dot was cool she CL class ahead of me....SPK yep right again she was hot too another I never took out.... Ralph was Donna cousin he had horrible drinking problem even as a kid drank Scotch straight heard his liver blew up at an early age , go figure... Knew all the Towlers like said earlier hung out with Tramonte so you know where we were all the time. The Ronnie I could'nt remember was Griffin. Lat time I saw Johnny Maisel he was talking about moving to Costa Rica I betting he sold Minland Floral and is kicked back down there , he dated Judy Plantowsky duing HS...



Utah Carl said:


> Charolet McCowen = why live life without the memory of the likes of her? There was a Steve, who was a small person, charged with molesting a child before he ended it all.
> 
> I hung out with Suzie Goodrich a few times. My wife hates it when I drive by Suzie's old home (on Menard?), but at least I'm honest, and I never even kissed her (Suzie, not wife).
> 
> Dot Nelson (fell asleep on a date with me at the State Theater). I hope she's fat and has 10 kids and 25 grandchildren. If only we had Tazers then.
> 
> Suzie Pat King: way out of my league (little league). We parked on the Country Club Golf course. Why do these regretful things to myself (and big league chicks)?
> 
> I remember the late Ralph Cagnola.
> 
> Martin Towler was a cheerleader in those days. Julie, Hetta (Peaches) and Wil were the siblings I remember.
> 
> I wasn't much for staying in school those days. The seawall was more important, and rightfully so. And I perfected my ways to escape.
> 
> Anyway, those were the days, as the song says.


----------



## Troutman123

*Fishing Trip Cancelled *^@#*

Forcasting 40mph Mondau ULM wait 9 months and then God says stay home  oh well another vacation day not getting used


----------



## Troutman123

*What was name*

of the dairy on 45th & O1/2? I remember they had home delivery and had a sit down soda counter we use to go get banana splits there  Girl lived down street on O1/2 I beleive Lynn Breland I took her out a couple of times remember her dad had a Gulf atation 25th Broadway ? Another nice guy


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> of the dairy on 45th & O1/2? I remember they had home delivery and had a sit down soda counter we use to go get banana splits there  Girl lived down street on O1/2 I beleive Lynn Breland I took her out a couple of times remember her dad had a Gulf atation 25th Broadway ? Another nice guy


I don't remember Herbie Owens or Lynn Breland. I think that Gulf station was taken over by a Gonzales. I bought major $$ of gas there and car washes with a Gulf credit card over the years. Until they asked me show my drivers license. I went in the office and told Mr. Gonzales, good-bye forever. The Moodys should have purchased that whole block. It was filled with beautiful old Victorian homes. But they were too cheap.

My father bought me double-scoop lime ice cream cones from the Star Dairy. The Star Dairy may have had a cattle ranch down by dead man's curve, by Schaper's place. I remember the Star Dairy had two soda fountains. They had an adjacent garage/storage area. My father would get a pint of hand-packed vanilla (that's just about all the room we had for in the refrigerator). In the heat of the summer (no a/c), we would hand-crank some ice cream (with some sort of bags of special salt) and put it in ice trays. My father looked like a contented cow when he ate that amazing ice cream.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yup Star Dairy*

The Scharpers milked right there at the deadmans diidn't they ? I know they had a dairy there heck maybe they owned Star ?? Ronny (you remember him ?) he up in the Brenham area had another dairy and I want to say got out of the business. Think he married one of Pat Hogans daughters Pat had that gas station on 45th (two very nice looking daughters) right down from Pop Warren



Utah Carl said:


> I don't remember Herbie Owens or Lynn Breland. I think that Gulf station was taken over by a Gonzales. I bought major $$ of gas there and car washes with a Gulf credit card over the years. Until they asked me show my drivers license. I went in the office and told Mr. Gonzales, good-bye forever. The Moodys should have purchased that whole block. It was filled with beautiful old Victorian homes. But they were too cheap.
> 
> My father bought me double-scoop lime ice cream cones from the Star Dairy. The Star Dairy may have had a cattle ranch down by dead man's curve, by Schaper's place. I remember the Star Dairy had two soda fountains. They had an adjacent garage/storage area. My father would get a pint of hand-packed vanilla (that's just about all the room we had for in the refrigerator). In the heat of the summer (no a/c), we would hand-crank some ice cream (with some sort of bags of special salt) and put it in ice trays. My father looked like a contented cow when he ate that amazing ice cream.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Troutman123 said:


> of the dairy on 45th & O1/2? I remember they had home delivery and had a sit down soda counter we use to go get banana splits there  Girl lived down street on O1/2 I beleive Lynn Breland I took her out a couple of times remember her dad had a Gulf atation 25th Broadway ? Another nice guy


Model dairy ?


----------



## Troutman123

*I think Carl*

Nailed it with Star Dairy I remember Model but just can't remember the location



Stumpgrinder said:


> Model dairy ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> The Scharpers milked right there at the deadmans diidn't they ? I know they had a dairy there heck maybe they owned Star ?? Ronny (you remember him ?) he up in the Brenham area had another dairy and I want to say got out of the business. Think he married one of Pat Hogans daughters Pat had that gas station on 45th (two very nice looking daughters) right down from Pop Warren


Schapers was there at dead man's curve. I think they had 2 houses and both are amazingly still standing, one was/is for sale. Don't remember Ronny, but remember Terrie and maybe one other. I remember the sweet smell of the cattle, seriously. I'll bet you're right about them supplying the Star Dairy.

I remember Hogan's. Across from the ex-Prett's. It's an auto paint place today. Hogan was a really nice guy. I don't know how many tires I had repaired there, but it was like a 2nd home...

There was a grocery store (SW) corner a block away (Q?) (Graber?). There was an overhang above the entrance. A residence upstairs. There were 2 German shepards that would jump through the windows of the residence and take command of that overhang. Can see them right now. Mrs. Curtis' nursery was nearby. C.P. Evans was across the street. Apartment building (Graber, too?) was on SW corner of 45th & S. Have photos of wife (not taken by me...) playing in the courtyard in pre-BHS days.

After a fatal accident, work on demolishing the Flagship Hotel continues.


----------



## Bandman

Charna Bulba's family owned the grocery store with the dogs. She is married to Ron Graber and was in real estate last time I saw her.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

The more I think about it , I think Model Dairy was real close to the jail/fire dept/city hall area


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> Charna Bulba's family owned the grocery store with the dogs. She is married to Ron Graber and was in real estate last time I saw her.


Thank you Mr. Bandman -

I remember Ronnie Graber from the old neighborhood (corner of Sias and Denver?). Serious kind of guy; didn't smile much. He lived close to the family of Babe Schwartz (thanks for giving us that wonderful Park Board, Schwartz, although voters approved it). Oscar Cribbs (?) was nearby. They had an annual ball game in the (then) vacant lot at Sias (NW) and Sherman (?). It was the "father and son game" around Christmas.

These guys also played some serious football in the front of BHS. McLeod, etc.

Graber is still selling real estate, I think. She had an office in front of the Wall Mart property (Mafrige). And then the bubble popped.

Who would have remembered those dogs?


----------



## Utah Carl

Stumpgrinder said:


> The more I think about it , I think Model Dairy was real close to the jail/fire dept/city hall area


My young wife hit me upside the head with a frying pan and reminded me that Model Dairy was over on around 24th & Church. It was owned by Ritter. I don't know about his milk, but he had an ultra-fine daughter, Rainy, and they lived in Cedar Lawn. The daughter was older, so nothing gained, nothing lost. I didn't have the nerve to even make eye-contact with her.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yup another good eye*

Her and her brother David lived across the street from Roy & Janet Montgomery I think Janet was either first or second girl I dated their dad was already dead killed in car accident about 27th & O I'm thinking



Utah Carl said:


> My young wife hit me upside the head with a frying pan and reminded me that Model Dairy was over on around 24th & Church. It was owned by Ritter. I don't know about his milk, but he had an ultra-fine daughter, Rainy, and they lived in Cedar Lawn. The daughter was older, so nothing gained, nothing lost. I didn't have the nerve to even make eye-contact with her.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yup I remember*

the dogs the apartments you speak of was where Pop Smart lived for a while I'm thinking & for some reason I remember a girl named Nancy lived there too....Vacant lot we played football in and David Baron grew up across street NE corner 45th & S1/2



Utah Carl said:


> Schapers was there at dead man's curve. I think they had 2 houses and both are amazingly still standing, one was/is for sale. Don't remember Ronny, but remember Terrie and maybe one other. I remember the sweet smell of the cattle, seriously. I'll bet you're right about them supplying the Star Dairy.
> 
> I remember Hogan's. Across from the ex-Prett's. It's an auto paint place today. Hogan was a really nice guy. I don't know how many tires I had repaired there, but it was like a 2nd home...
> 
> There was a grocery store (SW) corner a block away (Q?) (Graber?). There was an overhang above the entrance. A residence upstairs. There were 2 German shepards that would jump through the windows of the residence and take command of that overhang. Can see them right now. Mrs. Curtis' nursery was nearby. C.P. Evans was across the street. Apartment building (Graber, too?) was on SW corner of 45th & S. Have photos of wife (not taken by me...) playing in the courtyard in pre-BHS days.
> 
> After a fatal accident, work on demolishing the Flagship Hotel continues.


----------



## Troutman123

*A construction worker*

get killed working on Pleasure Pier? Did someone say he not going to allow fishing from T head ?



Utah Carl said:


> Schapers was there at dead man's curve. I think they had 2 houses and both are amazingly still standing, one was/is for sale. Don't remember Ronny, but remember Terrie and maybe one other. I remember the sweet smell of the cattle, seriously. I'll bet you're right about them supplying the Star Dairy.
> 
> I remember Hogan's. Across from the ex-Prett's. It's an auto paint place today. Hogan was a really nice guy. I don't know how many tires I had repaired there, but it was like a 2nd home...
> 
> There was a grocery store (SW) corner a block away (Q?) (Graber?). There was an overhang above the entrance. A residence upstairs. There were 2 German shepards that would jump through the windows of the residence and take command of that overhang. Can see them right now. Mrs. Curtis' nursery was nearby. C.P. Evans was across the street. Apartment building (Graber, too?) was on SW corner of 45th & S. Have photos of wife (not taken by me...) playing in the courtyard in pre-BHS days.
> 
> After a fatal accident, work on demolishing the Flagship Hotel continues.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Her and her brother David lived across the street from Roy & Janet Montgomery I think Janet was either first or second girl I dated their dad was already dead killed in car accident about 27th & O I'm thinking


Yeah, I think you be right.

Roy was a card. He drove a little red car (?). Can still see him. Wonder whatever became of him.

Their father's death was devastating. I think he was a buyer for C.P. Evans.

Janet dated Toby Basher (cheer leader). She had the misfortune of having a locker was next to mine one year (by speech class). Happy she couldn't hear my thoughts. Toby told tales of their parking at Schapers Dairy and certain cows who peered in the window.

I planned my days around timing it just right so I could pick her up along her way home after school. And Toby was the better trophy?

The way I deal with these intimate matters is to know that those chicks are fat, have numerous grandchildren and clucked through who-knows-how-many lucky guys.


----------



## Troutman123

*I right*

spent a LOT of time @ Montgomerys house  I cannot speak for you but after seeing her years later in the Astrodome I can tell you I did much better.... Remember the old saying the way to get a sneak peak into what you are getting look at mom?? Her mom + 1.75 so once again your assesment was correct....Either a buyer or a independent meat broker seems to ring a bell? Toby still around hte Island ?



Utah Carl said:


> Yeah, I think you be right.
> 
> Roy was a card. He drove a little red car (?). Can still see him. Wonder whatever became of him.
> 
> Their father's death was devastating. I think he was a buyer for C.P. Evans.
> 
> Janet dated Toby Basher (cheer leader). She had the misfortune of having a locker was next to mine one year (by speech class). Happy she couldn't hear my thoughts. Toby told tales of their parking at Schapers Dairy and certain cows who peered in the window.
> 
> I planned my days around timing it just right so I could pick her up along her way home after school. And Toby was the better trophy?
> 
> The way I deal with these intimate matters is to know that those chicks are fat, have numerous grandchildren and clucked through who-knows-how-many lucky guys.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> spent a LOT of time @ Montgomerys house  I cannot speak for you but after seeing her years later in the Astrodome I can tell you I did much better.... Remember the old saying the way to get a sneak peak into what you are getting look at mom?? Her mom + 1.75 so once again your assesment was correct....Either a buyer or a independent meat broker seems to ring a bell? Toby still around hte Island ?


I can see their mother (Ruth?). And, boy, are you right about that mother thing. My wife sometimes glares at me the way her mother did when I was 13 (and I point that out when she does it...part of training, and she glares back). And I'm totally 100% innocent...

The last time I saw Toby was in high school.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> get killed working on Pleasure Pier? Did someone say he not going to allow fishing from T head ?


That was the official word from Fertitta.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Her and her brother David lived across the street from Roy & Janet Montgomery I think Janet was either first or second girl I dated their dad was already dead killed in car accident about 27th & O I'm thinking


David could play that golf. Speaking of girls, there was another fine one, Dickson, at the Country Club, the pro's daughter. Memories (couldn't look her in the eye, either, but she was super fine...her loss...).


----------



## Troutman123

*Yes he could*

spank a golf ball... We were not members of CC her last name Dickson ? Without first name does not ring a bell.....It has amazed me all these years and they have never built a new facility ? Just why in hell he not going to allow fishing ? He consider us low lifes ?



Utah Carl said:


> David could play that golf. Speaking of girls, there was another fine one, Dickson, at the Country Club, the pro's daughter. Memories (couldn't look her in the eye, either, but she was super fine...her loss...).


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> spank a golf ball... We were not members of CC her last name Dickson ? Without first name does not ring a bell.....It has amazed me all these years and they have never built a new facility ? Just why in hell he not going to allow fishing ? He consider us low lifes ?


It could be Dickerson or something like that, but I think it was Dickson. She was so too fine. I'll dwell down in the brain to come up with a first name. I think they lived a little west of 53rd, south of O. She drove around all all over the club in a golf cart. Her father also let her drive his car, a station wagon. I can see her. Her father "taught" me golfing, but I was too retarded. There was a little house on the other side of the club, on club property, but they didn't live there. I played around with the chef's son, down by the little dock with the mostly-sunken boats until his father told him I was a club member and he couldn't associate with me.

S.G. emailed my wife that T.F. will not re-open the t-head to the public. My wife's father walked me around that t-head and the end of the pier, trying to teach me how to fish. It's a "Galveston Memory" sold off to the highest bidder. I don't know what his reasoning is, but it has to be $$$.


----------



## Troutman123

*You talking*

early to mid 60's ? Thought I knew all the hotties on the Island I will look at my old BHS year book (really pizzzz off the wife tonight)  And based on what we have written on here we definately had the same tastes


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> early to mid 60's ? Thought I knew all the hotties on the Island I will look at my old BHS year book (really pizzzz off the wife tonight)  And based on what we have written on here we definately had the same tastes


My wife does not like Memory Lane, except when I grab her by the ears and take her back there (kidding) or when she's doing the remembering, which I strictly forbid...

A part of our past is a part of who we are. It's Galveston Memories. (And the wives have memories, too.)


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> early to mid 60's ? Thought I knew all the hotties on the Island I will look at my old BHS year book (really pizzzz off the wife tonight)  And based on what we have written on here we definately had the same tastes


Connie, Cynthia, Barbara or M. Ellen? (Or that fat chick from TC?)


----------



## Troutman123

*You lost me on this one *

Tell her if we didn't have memories what would we have ? Hey ole friend I have to get out of here and run some errands have a good evening & I will shake up some more memories with you in the morning



Utah Carl said:


> Connie, Cynthia, Barbara or M. Ellen? (Or that fat chick from TC?)


----------



## Troutman123

*One more*

You ever run across Janie Lowery (TC mayor daughter) and/or Glenda Lackovich from LM ? They use to run together met them cruising the wall one night took the Lowery girl out few times they were cool....see ya in the morning


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> You ever run across Janie Lowery (TC mayor daughter) and/or Glenda Lackovich from LM ? They use to run together met them cruising the wall one night took the Lowery girl out few times they were cool....see ya in the morning


No, Sir. I preferred sluts.


----------



## Troutman123

*Great answer*

But not sure you understand my definition of "Nice girls"  Brought my 65 yearbook going look up your Dickson girl in minute



Utah Carl said:


> No, Sir. I preferred sluts.


----------



## Troutman123

*Found her*

Pat Dickerson with younger brother Rob Dickerson???????????



Utah Carl said:


> David could play that golf. Speaking of girls, there was another fine one, Dickson, at the Country Club, the pro's daughter. Memories (couldn't look her in the eye, either, but she was super fine...her loss...).


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Pat Dickerson with younger brother Rob Dickerson???????????


I think it was Dickson, but it could have been Dickerson. Her name wasn't Pat. I'll eventually think of it, it's driving me more crazier. David Ritter would know. Others, too, but I don't want to contact those Galveston memories. Wife has younger BHS yearbooks than me. I think/know she's hidden them. She does not like memory lane. But the "Dickson" girl was/is my wife's age. I have my ways. It's just a matter of time ( I think that's the name of an old song).


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> But not sure you understand my definition of "Nice girls"  Brought my 65 yearbook going look up your Dickson girl in minute


Ok: "convenient"

I've got 1960 - 1969 or there abouts.

I didn't have the nerve to ask wife if she knew the name. She is a very sensitive critter. I have to cower...


----------



## Troutman123

*No big deal*

They were only a part of my life for a short period..There is one thing I have been wanting to ask the old American Indemnity bldg. (which was actually the OLD BHS) whats up with it they still in business ?



Utah Carl said:


> Ok: "convenient"
> 
> I've got 1960 - 1969 or there abouts.
> 
> I didn't have the nerve to ask wife if she knew the name. She is a very sensitive critter. I have to cower...


----------



## Troutman123

*As I stated*

We were not members of the CC so it would be a quirk if I knew her



Utah Carl said:


> I think it was Dickson, but it could have been Dickerson. Her name wasn't Pat. I'll eventually think of it, it's driving me more crazier. David Ritter would know. Others, too, but I don't want to contact those Galveston memories. Wife has younger BHS yearbooks than me. I think/know she's hidden them. She does not like memory lane. But the "Dickson" girl was/is my wife's age. I have my ways. It's just a matter of time ( I think that's the name of an old song).


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> But not sure you understand my definition of "Nice girls"  Brought my 65 yearbook going look up your Dickson girl in minute


Bill Lauder would know (BHS '64?).

There are others, but...

My old 1947 City Directory cheat sheet lists the Galveston Country Club when it was on the NW corner of 61st & Seawall. Don't think it was known as the "Country Club", I thought it was "municipal".

After the golf course was closed, every summer when I was in the single-digits (age/IQ), I'd apply for work at a traveling carnival at 61st & Seawall. I know my carnies, I married a half-of-one, and I asked for a job just cleaning litter, but they rejected me on the grounds of age.

There will be an answer to this.


----------



## Troutman123

*Was'nt it down Heards Lane*

towards boat club that the Circus would set up ? I remember them taking the elephants out in the water around 61st


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> They were only a part of my life for a short period..There is one thing I have been wanting to ask the old American Indemnity bldg. (which was actually the OLD BHS) whats up with it they still in business ?


That was Seinsheimer. I may exaggerate all the time, but that was a truly wonderful family. The youngest son was one of my best friends in elementary school. The last time I saw him was on a college campus. He was dating a former girlfriend (thank you, my friend!). His brother is a fantasticly great human being. His sister (Seal) was knock-out beautiful (she married Ross Grief, who managed the airport until his closure).

They sold American Indemnity and are living somewhere multi-millionaires on top of the world. Personally, I like the beach at home.

The building is still there. I talked to the guy in charge a few years ago (from Denver?). We should have kept it as a high school.


----------



## Troutman123

*Just sitting vacant ?*

My mom and dad graduated from there about 40 - 41 . Met my first wife while she working @ SIA I thinking next to a very historic building maybe on Market? US Natl was on the corner ... Man that bank was beautiful with all the brass they would shine / polish daily. I wonder did they ever automate the elevators? I use to flirt like hell with thos black lady operators they were soooo funny



Utah Carl said:


> That was Seinsheimer. I may exaggerate all the time, but that was a truly wonderful family. The youngest son was one of my best friends in elementary school. The last time I saw him was on a college campus. He was dating a former girlfriend (thank you, my friend!). His brother is a fantasticly great human being. His sister (Seal) was knock-out beautiful (she married Ross Grief, who managed the airport until his closure).
> 
> They sold American Indemnity and are living somewhere multi-millionaires on top of the world. Personally, I like the beach at home.
> 
> The building is still there. I talked to the guy in charge a few years ago (from Denver?). We should have kept it as a high school.


----------



## Troutman123

*Where was*

Black Hardware ? I know West of 21st but which street ? And does anyone know if they ever automated the elevators in US Natl?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> My mom and dad graduated from there about 40 - 41 . Met my first wife while she working @ SIA I thinking next to a very historic building maybe on Market? US Natl was on the corner ... Man that bank was beautiful with all the brass they would shine / polish daily. I wonder did they ever automate the elevators? I use to flirt like hell with thos black lady operators they were soooo funny


The brass was beautiful. I'll bet it is still shining and daily maintained. Almost remember the man who polished it daily. And there was a little cafe on the SW corner, behind Walter Pyes, across the alley. National Hotel Bldg. (Moody) SE corner 23rd & Market was on the other end of the block.

(American Indemnity?) was where BHS was (the dome, etc.), across from the courthouse, across from the YWCA, on 21st & Church (?). SIA was in the U.S. National Bank Bldg. on the SW corner of 22nd & Market (?), according to my cheat book.

I might have a lead on the Country Club. Mum's the word.


----------



## Troutman123

*Don't mean to dispute*

Your little book BUT I did some heavy courting thru SIA front window  you going to have to trust me on this one Seinsimer Insurance Agency (SIA) was several doors West of the bank and there was a small jewelry store between them & the bank. Frank Torregrosa officed in there with a man named Hefner . Hefner ran the place it seems like & it seems like the (Imperial Sugar folks) had money in it too Harris maybe ?



Utah Carl said:


> The brass was beautiful. I'll bet it is still shining and daily maintained. Almost remember the man who polished it daily. And there was a little cafe on the SW corner, behind Walter Pyes, across the alley.
> 
> (American Indemnity?) was where BHS was (the dome, etc.), across from the courthouse, across from the YWCA, on 21st & Church (?). SIA was in the U.S. National Bank Bldg. on the SW corner of 22nd & Market (?), according to my cheat book.
> 
> I might have a lead on the Country Club.


----------



## Troutman123

*US Natl*

Going to be on my "to do " list when I down there next month



Utah Carl said:


> The brass was beautiful. I'll bet it is still shining and daily maintained. Almost remember the man who polished it daily. And there was a little cafe on the SW corner, behind Walter Pyes, across the alley. National Hotel Bldg. (Moody) SE corner 23rd & Market was on the other end of the block.
> 
> (American Indemnity?) was where BHS was (the dome, etc.), across from the courthouse, across from the YWCA, on 21st & Church (?). SIA was in the U.S. National Bank Bldg. on the SW corner of 22nd & Market (?), according to my cheat book.
> 
> I might have a lead on the Country Club. Mum's the word.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Your little book BUT I did some heavy courting thru SIA front window  you going to have to trust me on this one Seinsimer Insurance Agency (SIA) was several doors West of the bank and there was a small jewelry store between them & the bank. Frank Torregrosa officed in there with a man named Hefner . Hefner ran the place it seems like & it seems like the (Imperial Sugar folks) had money in it too Harris maybe ?


I went to school with Trenton Torregrosa. Can still see his smiling face, and I'll bet it still is. His father was super-nice.


----------



## Troutman123

*A nd I with*

Brother Allen same big smile ...He is a mortgage broker in the Galleria area last I heard not sure if that their dad I want to say uncle



Utah Carl said:


> I went to school with Trenton Torregrosa. Can still see his smiling face, and I'll bet it still is. His father was super-nice.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Black Hardware ? I know West of 21st but which street ? And does anyone know if they ever automated the elevators in US Natl?


Barry Black was a son (?). They lived over on the bayou.

Black's Hardware was on the (SE) corner of 23rd & Strand. When I was a kid working on the Pleasure Pier, I would be scooped up and taken down to Black's in a truck for grease for the ferris wheel and other stuff. The grease was sweet-smelling. Still in the old brain. And instead of breaking down the rides at the end of one summer season, Mr. Robbins put me in charge of protecting my future wife from the dangers. There has to be laughing in the grave (thanks, Mr. and Mrs. Robbins: it was eventually worth it!)


----------



## Utah Carl

*Country Club*

It was Diane Dickson. Born in 1947. Her father was the golf pro at the Country Club. She had a fine friend with blond hair. I wonder what her name was...(Oh, no, not this again!)


----------



## Utah Carl

*Country Club*

It was Diane Dickson (Dixon?). Born in 1947. Her father was the golf pro at the Country Club. She had a fine friend with blond hair. I wonder what her name was...(Oh, no, not this again!)


----------



## Troutman123

*Ya crack me up dude*

?????? Name seems to ring small bell BUT either she not go BHS or she did'nt want her picture in the Quill.... Don't want to put you through any more stress but if you find out blonde name maybe I can connect some dot's??



Utah Carl said:


> It was Diane Dickson (Dixon?). Born in 1947. Her father was the golf pro at the Country Club. She had a fine friend with blond hair. I wonder what her name was...(Oh, no, not this again!)


----------



## Troutman123

*I can still remember*

the smell of that place , my grandfather would take me in there he was buds with a hispanic guy worked the front counter Rudy was his first name and I remember he had skin pigmation issues very nice guy. Seems like he and Jack Krepsa were big buds and I remember they got drunk and one of the two held the others hand down on drill press and drilled hole in his hand



Utah Carl said:


> Barry Black was a son (?). They lived over on the bayou.
> 
> Black's Hardware was on the (SE) corner of 23rd & Strand. When I was a kid working on the Pleasure Pier, I would be scooped up and taken down to Black's in a truck for grease for the ferris wheel and other stuff. The grease was sweet-smelling. Still in the old brain. And instead of breaking down the rides at the end of one summer season, Mr. Robbins put me in charge of protecting my future wife from the dangers. There has to be laughing in the grave (thanks, Mr. and Mrs. Robbins: it was eventually worth it!)


----------



## Troutman123

*I still think*

his name was Harry not Barry had a sister Cathy Black I use to spend time at their house I dated Susan Plantowsky who lived next door to them down the street from Bea Bradshaw



Utah Carl said:


> Barry Black was a son (?). They lived over on the bayou.
> 
> Black's Hardware was on the (SE) corner of 23rd & Strand. When I was a kid working on the Pleasure Pier, I would be scooped up and taken down to Black's in a truck for grease for the ferris wheel and other stuff. The grease was sweet-smelling. Still in the old brain. And instead of breaking down the rides at the end of one summer season, Mr. Robbins put me in charge of protecting my future wife from the dangers. There has to be laughing in the grave (thanks, Mr. and Mrs. Robbins: it was eventually worth it!)


----------



## Troutman123

*Anybody watch*

The story of the 1900 storm last night on the Weather channel? I beleive it has been on before...I going to spend some time on google and see if they sell the DVD ....bettin they do


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> his name was Harry not Barry had a sister Cathy Black I use to spend time at their house I dated Susan Plantowsky who lived next door to them down the street from Bea Bradshaw


You're probably right. But my friend was Berry Woodson and every time someone referred to Barry Black as "Berry" I would correct them. They closed down Black's and moved before high school.

I went to school with Bea. Think her brother was Tommy. Can't remember what local guy she married. She may have spent forever in GISD, or maybe that was her sister. Whoever it was, she was outstanding in GISD.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> The story of the 1900 storm last night on the Weather channel? I beleive it has been on before...I going to spend some time on google and see if they sell the DVD ....bettin they do


Google "stormchasers". They are the producers/sellers. It's not a pretty sight, I'll tell you that.


----------



## Troutman123

*Ran into her*

Nephew several years ago at Landscape show at G R Brown they have big tree farm want to say Alvin area ? think he said she in Houston area



Utah Carl said:


> You're probably right. But my friend was Berry Woodson and every time someone referred to Barry Black as "Berry" I would correct them. They closed down Black's and moved before high school.
> 
> I went to school with Bea. Think her brother was Tommy. Can't remember what local guy she married. She may have spent forever in GISD, or maybe that was her sister. Whoever it was, she was outstanding in GISD.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Nephew several years ago at Landscape show at G R Brown they have big tree farm want to say Alvin area ? think he said she in Houston area


He was set up just north of the causeway, east side, years ago. But Alvin sounds right.

Who did Bea marry? Do you know? And what was her older sister's name?


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember*

as a child my grandparents had an old book type full of pictures of the aftermath with bodies piled in wagons drawn by teams of mules. Last night they said they hauled them out to sea for them to wash back up then burned them. Never heard that all we were ever told was the burning part. All of my ansestors survived the storm . You ever go to the museum down on the wharf? I have never taken the time but I will cure that next month



Utah Carl said:


> Google "stormchasers". They are the producers/sellers. It's not a pretty sight, I'll tell you that.


----------



## Troutman123

*I don't know*

who she married , I may do that show again this year it in Dallas this year November I want to say . I will try to look in my older annuals to try to retrieve her name. She use to run with a Carol something??? Again, a year older she lived on about 41st of 40th on West side 1/2 block North of S....Another cutie may have run with the susie Goodritch bunch & Dot ?



Utah Carl said:


> He was set up just north of the causeway, east side, years ago. But Alvin sounds right.
> 
> Who did Bea marry? Do you know? And what was her older sister's name?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> who she married , I may do that show again this year it in Dallas this year November I want to say . I will try to look in my older annuals to try to retrieve her name. She use to run with a Carol something??? Again, a year older she lived on about 41st of 40th on West side 1/2 block North of S....Another cutie may have run with the susie Goodritch bunch & Dot ?


I got it from the dusty brain caverns. The older sister was Ann Bradshaw. She works/worked for GISD.

Susie Goodrich and those types were surrounded with what I thought of as "untouchables." I don't think I touched any of them, so it must have worked. Those unlucky girls...


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> who she married , I may do that show again this year it in Dallas this year November I want to say . I will try to look in my older annuals to try to retrieve her name. She use to run with a Carol something??? Again, a year older she lived on about 41st of 40th on West side 1/2 block North of S....Another cutie may have run with the susie Goodritch bunch & Dot ?


Who Bea married is on the tip of my brain.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yup you did it again*

I took this Carol girl out twice I think that group was a year ahead of me have to bring my 64 book up here the mrs gets her jaws tight when I look at them...Then I tell her she wasnt even born it gets worse much worse  BUT like you say they all are fat and have a mole on their noses



Utah Carl said:


> I got it from the dusty brain caverns. The older sister was Ann Bradshaw. She works/worked for GISD.
> 
> Susie Goodrich and those types were surrounded with what I thought of as "untouchables." I don't think I touched any of them, so it must have worked. Those unlucky girls...


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> I took this Carol girl out twice I think that group was a year ahead of me have to bring my 64 book up here the mrs gets her jaws tight when I look at them...Then I tell her she wasnt even born it gets worse much worse  BUT like you say they all are fat and have a mole on their noses


Carol Martin?


----------



## Troutman123

*Nope*

Seems like started with a W you will recognize (I'm Betting) I going to go drink some beer ole buddy I have been so damed stressed all day looking for a big *** receipt for my expense report and just found it ON MY DESK!!!!!!!!! i Smuggle the book out and we can carry on tomorrow once I open that one it will sure get the old wheels turning.....Have a fun night my friend



Utah Carl said:


> Carol Martin?


----------



## XCabledog

Maybe Carol Weaver lived on Manard ?


----------



## Utah Carl

XCabledog said:


> Maybe Carol Weaver lived on Manard ?


That sounds right.

Wife (that age) says Carol Maser or Carol Price or Carol King.

Anyone remember Stormy Trout? BHS 65(?). 4000 T? 
That was a kisser (that would not let me hold her hand).


----------



## Utah Carl

XCabledog said:


> Maybe Carol Weaver lived on Manard ?


How great is this? What a wonderful life. Wife is going through yearbooks right after she tells me to report to bed, and she's looking for "Carol Weaver" in her BHS yearbooks.

(Could have it been Gail Weber? That's a whole other major story.)

Carol Weber is what she says she remembers.. And I think I remember she lived over by 53rd. Wife says she was a Tornette officer in around 65-66. I remember her as being a little blond. Wife says she was dark-haired.

What a world, but it's better than the opposite...


----------



## Troutman123

*OK Kid's*

Good News / Bad News
Good News...I found her Carole Wegner after seeing her pic I see why I remember takiing her out
Bad News...Brought 62 book and that opened a whole nother chapter in the old memory bank 



Utah Carl said:


> How great is this? What a wonderful life. Wife is going through yearbooks right after she tells me to report to bed, and she's looking for "Carol Weaver" in her BHS yearbooks.
> 
> (Could have it been Gail Weber? That's a whole other major story.)
> 
> Carol Weber is what she says she remembers.. And I think I remember she lived over by 53rd. Wife says she was a Tornette officer in around 65-66. I remember her as being a little blond. Wife says she was dark-haired.
> 
> What a world, but it's better than the opposite...


----------



## Troutman123

*Phyllis Johnson*

Is one I had forgotten .. Suzie Pichard and is Nan Newton and Don Stevens still married?


----------



## Troutman123

*Coach Churchhill*

Had a couple of daughters also one in particular wa easy on the eye


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Is one I had forgotten .. Suzie Pichard and is Nan Newton and Don Stevens still married?


Suzie Pichard was fine. Her father was manager of the Jack Tar. I could never work up the courage to talk to her.

I don't think Nan Newton and Donnie Stevens are still married. He worked at UTMB for a stretch. Haven't heard anything about him (or her) for decades. I could find out, if needed. I have a source who knows just about everything about everyone from those days (unfortunately...).

I remember Carol Wegner. Seems like she had a brother, a little scrawny kid with short blond hair.

Wife came up with Carol Workman and Carol Weaver. I should have taken a picture of her sprawled out on the floor last night going through her yearbooks and stranded on the same memory lane that she tells me to get off of!


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember the*

Workman girl but not the other ...it not important I had heard he retired and living down the Island Pirates maybe ...Nothing scrawny about Carole back then 



Utah Carl said:


> Suzie Pichard was fine. Her father was manager of the Jack Tar. I could never work up the courage to talk to her.
> 
> I don't think Nan Newton and Donnie Stevens are still married. He worked at UTMB for a stretch. Haven't heard anything about him (or her) for decades. I could find out, if needed. I have a source who knows just about everything about everyone from those days (unfortunately...).
> 
> I remember Carol Wegner. Seems like she had a brother, a little scrawny kid with short blond hair.
> 
> Wife came up with Carol Workman and Carol Weaver. I should have taken a picture of her sprawled out on the floor last night going through her yearbooks and stranded on the same memory lane that she tells me to get off of!


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Workman girl but not the other ...it not important I had heard he retired and living down the Island Pirates maybe ...Nothing scrawny about Carole back then


Donnie Stevens, Eddie Barr = stand-up guys to no end. GPD chief said Eddie still here, too. He was / is working over at the yacht club basin. The yacht basin was reportedly sold recently (by the Sealy Smith Foundation) and will come back full-steam/sail ahead. The hurricane took out the basin and club, really bad.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Had a couple of daughters also one in particular wa easy on the eye


Cammie Sue used to ride her bike (with a basket in front) down the alley to see me (ok, maybe to see my first best friend on the corner, who was also a girl). I didn't know what love was until I saw Cammie Sue. At a far-off BHS reunion down the way, she tapped me on the shoulder and tagged me for a dance.

Chano and the Rialtos were the band. I asked Chano to play a number from those days (from his playing on the Pleasure Pier). He said, "I'm Chano, but those are not the Rialtos."

The "last song" was "Till Then".

When everyone was leaving, in the parking lot, someone began singing "Ball High School Forever" and everyone joined in. That is a true Galveston Memory.


----------



## Troutman123

*Once again*

demonstrating you good judgement .... Is the baitstand open at ychat basin ? When my grandfather got to old to fish he had a seat from one of the old galveston bus and he had them put it by the front door and would sit there for hours on end watching folks come and go.. Later when he couldnt drive I would come down and drive him out there it was his last true pleasures in life. I remeber Joe & Juanita Martin who had it back then loved to have him come down there and greet their customers...DAM life was GOOD Carl


----------



## Bandman

Stormy Trout. I went to school with her older brother Clyde. I think they lived in the 3800 block of Ave. T. She was growing up real pretty, so I imagine she got prettier and prettier. Haven't seen her in 50 years.
Galveston sure had a lot of pretty girls.


----------



## Troutman123

*Oh yeah Chano*

Wonder he still alive ? She must have been the older of the two I had it for the younger but she have nothing to do with me lord knows I tried 



Utah Carl said:


> Cammie Sue used to ride her bike (with a basket in front) down the alley to see me (ok, maybe to see my first best friend on the corner, who was also a girl). I didn't know what love was until I saw Cammie Sue. At a far-off BHS reunion down the way, she tapped me on the shoulder and tagged me for a dance.
> 
> Chano and the Rialtos were the band. I asked Chano to play a number from those days (from his playing on the Pleasure Pier). He said, "I'm Chano, but those are not the Rialtos."
> 
> The "last song" was "Till Then".
> 
> When everyone was leaving, in the parking lot, someone began singing "Ball High School Forever" and everyone joined in. That is a true Galveston Memory.


----------



## Troutman123

*We really did*

been looking through the 62 book this morning and there were some nice looking girlas & that just BHS the 2 Catholic schools had some lookers too



Bandman said:


> Stormy Trout. I went to school with her older brother Clyde. I think they lived in the 3800 block of Ave. T. She was growing up real pretty, so I imagine she got prettier and prettier. Haven't seen her in 50 years.
> Galveston sure had a lot of pretty girls.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> demonstrating you good judgement .... Is the baitstand open at ychat basin ? When my grandfather got to old to fish he had a seat from one of the old galveston bus and he had them put it by the front door and would sit there for hours on end watching folks come and go.. Later when he couldnt drive I would come down and drive him out there it was his last true pleasures in life. I remeber Joe & Juanita Martin who had it back then loved to have him come down there and greet their customers...DAM life was GOOD Carl


The Martins lived off the east side of Ferry Rd. close to the seawall. Don't know if the bait shop etc. is up and running.

I take pictures of my wife collecting shells on west beach. We did this over 50 years ago. She hums happy tunes at night and in the morning (ok, I do, too). We sit on the edge of the seawall and watch the moonrise. She yells down to me when there is a beautiful sunrise and tells me to take pictures (which I've already done). And she is known to hit me upside my head, which I have lectured about, repeatedly.

The bottom line: I don't know.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yup that them*

I met Joe in Houston , he was a mortgage broker for years and had enough went to Galv and took over the bait camp..A grumpier man I have never met but had a heart the size of Houston they loved my grandfather and I beleive his sitting on that old bus seat probably added a couple years to his life



Utah Carl said:


> The Martins lived off the east side of Ferry Rd. close to the seawall. Don't know if the bait shop etc. is up and running.
> 
> I take pictures of my wife collecting shells on west beach. We did this over 50 years ago. She hums happy tunes at night and in the morning (ok, I do, too). We sit on the edge of the seawall and watch the moonrise. She yells down to me when there is a beautiful sunrise and tells me to take pictures (which I've already done). And she is known to hit me upside my head, which I have lectured about, repeatedly.
> 
> The bottom line: I don't know.


----------



## Bandman

Chano is no longer with us. Bill Cherry has a chapter about him in his book. He says Chano died of a heart attack, but didn't say when.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Juanita Martin RIP died several months ago.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Juanita Martin RIP died several months ago.


I remember her. It was difficult for them, in my opinion.


----------



## Troutman123

*He and his band*

Were so good I remember they playing at a dance (help me out here guys) in a gym at some school on a street that cut from S and went North to the boat club i beleive cant remeber name of school



Bandman said:


> Chano is no longer with us. Bill Cherry has a chapter about him in his book. He says Chano died of a heart attack, but didn't say when.


----------



## Troutman123

*Dang Jimmy she had*

to be in her 90's? I tske it Joe is dead too ? Still havent seen my brother to deliver your message



yer_corks_under said:


> Juanita Martin RIP died several months ago.


----------



## Troutman123

*Not sure what you*

mean since I have not seen them in years BUT Joe was very hard on her hollering and cussing her out in front of people I always felt sorry for her...There was a shrimper who they bought bait from everybody called him Piggy ? Whew he was an old salt if there ever was one



Utah Carl said:


> I remember her. It was difficult for them, in my opinion.


----------



## Troutman123

*OK Kids I*

Cannot play anymore today have to go run errands and if I not back before Monday we will talk then...............Carry On


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Were so good I remember they playing at a dance (help me out here guys) in a gym at some school on a street that cut from S and went North to the boat club i beleive cant remeber name of school


Island City School.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> mean since I have not seen them in years BUT Joe was very hard on her hollering and cussing her out in front of people I always felt sorry for her...There was a shrimper who they bought bait from everybody called him Piggy ? Whew he was an old salt if there ever was one


A little girl may have hit the road as a child. This has nothing to do with these people. This was another child. I'm just posting about someone not related.

Some child may have fallen off the seawall and severely injured herself. Some child may have broken her arm, lived above a Mexican cafe with some guy and made ***** movies. This is no reflection on these people and has nothing to do with them.

But life can be hard, and that's all I'm saying. It has nothing to do with those people.


----------



## Troutman123

*That some tough stuff*

I guess it goes on everywhere



Utah Carl said:


> A little girl may have hit the road as a child. This has nothing to do with these people. This was another child. I'm just posting about someone not related.
> 
> Some child may have fallen off the seawall and severely injured herself. Some child may have broken her arm, lived above a Mexican cafe with some guy and made ***** movies. This is no reflection on these people and has nothing to do with them.
> 
> But life can be hard, and that's all I'm saying. It has nothing to do with those people.


----------



## Troutman123

*Is it still open ?*

Or has it been closed ?



Utah Carl said:


> Island City School.


----------



## J L Dunn

Don't know if this has been posted...the old Jack Tar Motel on the East end of the Island...

Wife and I spent our wedding night there in '51, and the next morning, the **** car wouldn't start. I had to push that **** Mercury up the hill, then down and hollering "pop the clutch"...after the second try with no satisfactory results, I'm leaning over the door panting like, well you can imagine, and looked at the ignition...she had never turned it "on"!

After my initial outburst, I observed an older couple a few yards away in their car laughing so hard they could hardly breathe...

Aw, those were the days.... 

JLD


----------



## Troutman123

*Help the Old memory*

UC I remember you saying you didn't like the folks at ABC Racket store and I been thinkin I was in there but remind me what did they sell? I'm thinkin like a 5 & 10 ?


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Utah Carl said:


> Island City School.


Now known as Parker elementary . Named after Gladneo Parker who was the principal for a hundred years.

Chano passed about 10 years back. Man that guy could sing


----------



## Redfishr

Stumpgrinder said:


> Now known as Parker elementary . Named after Gladneo Parker who was the principal for a hundred years.
> 
> Chano passed about 10 years back. Man that guy could sing


Mrs. Parker was the principal when I was at school there...Every one was scared to death of her as it should be....


----------



## Troutman123

*Any of you remember*

what ABC Racket store sold ? .....The Mrs. must have Carl in "Time Out" again


----------



## k-dog

anyone, remember a old salt name "steam boat"fleming?


----------



## therealbigman

k-dog said:


> anyone, remember a old salt name "steam boat"fleming?


Yep, he put 17 .22 holes in a 125 lb + stingray I caught back in 79 at Andy,s bait camp at the end of Anderson Way.

His kids and grandkids use to smoke cigarettes at the age of about 6 or 7, he was a tough old bird.


----------



## k-dog

lol therealbigman, thats him!! remember when the sharpers had the diary farm on stewart road by dead mans curve? and old man nash had the hog farm down the road from dr. foremans place?


----------



## iridered2003

k-dog said:


> lol therealbigman, thats him!! remember when the sharpers had the diary farm on stewart road by dead mans curve? and old man nash had the hog farm down the road from dr. foremans place?


yea, that cold milk was the boom.


----------



## therealbigman

k-dog said:


> lol therealbigman, thats him!! remember when the sharpers had the diary farm on stewart road by dead mans curve? and old man nash had the hog farm down the road from dr. foremans place?


Yep, Old man Nash, Mark Herrerra , Erasmo's youngest son, and I was duck hunting one time in the waterway known as the Dickie;s have no idea why it's naked that, anyway , I busted me a greenhead that I thought I jumped, come to find out it was 1 of Mr Nash's pets, that old man come unglued and chased my big butt all the way down that waterway, that was in 1976 I was 12 yrs old.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> UC I remember you saying you didn't like the folks at ABC Racket store and I been thinkin I was in there but remind me what did they sell? I'm thinkin like a 5 & 10 ?


5 & 10 + It was a sterile place. Not friendly. It was maybe there for 5-10 years before it mysteriously burnt down. It's better as a parking lot....


----------



## therealbigman

Utah Carl said:


> 5 & 10 + It was a sterile place. Not friendly. It was maybe there for 5-10 years before it mysteriously burnt down. It's better as a parking lot....


UC , does a 5 & 10 mean , 5 for the room and 10 for the Madam , Just asking.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Or has it been closed ?


It became Parker Elementary, named after Gladnieo Parker (or something like that), who was a late principal (not that she didn't show up on time, but the bad kind of "late"). Wife and I (both former GISD employees) are bickering over the spelling of the name, which is not correct, per above


----------



## Utah Carl

therealbigman said:


> UC , does a 5 & 10 mean , 5 for the room and 10 for the Madam , Just asking.


Check out the antique store at 423 25th, especially the 2nd floor.

RIP Virginia Point...


----------



## Utah Carl

J L Dunn said:


> Don't know if this has been posted...the old Jack Tar Motel on the East end of the Island...
> 
> Wife and I spent our wedding night there in '51, and the next morning, the **** car wouldn't start. I had to push that **** Mercury up the hill, then down and hollering "pop the clutch"...after the second try with no satisfactory results, I'm leaning over the door panting like, well you can imagine, and looked at the ignition...she had never turned it "on"!
> 
> After my initial outburst, I observed an older couple a few yards away in their car laughing so hard they could hardly breathe...
> 
> Aw, those were the days....
> 
> JLD


You can't trust women. They mean well.

There was a Gulf station on the SW corner of the Jack Tar. This was before big gas moved in. Going to get gas was a special event. I guess I was around 7. Wish I could picture the owner, a really nice guy.

And the coffee shop (I say it was the Coconut Grove, wife says I'm wrong...how odd is that?).


----------



## Utah Carl

k-dog said:


> anyone, remember a old salt name "steam boat"fleming?


First, apologies about the spelling of Parker. Needed to go back more posts. She seemed ok to me, but by then I could run.

Steamboat Flemming had a "riverboat" down on the bayou, tied up at 61st.

At that time, the bowling alley off 24th & Seawall was for sale. People warned me about this guy, always wanting other people's money. He proposed that I buy the bowling alley and he'd contribute the "riverboat" that would be placed on the roof. Looking back, maybe that wasn't such a bad idea, but it was with my money, so it was really bad.

He had something going down on Boddecker. Can't remember what.

Actually, a nice guy, as are all used car salesmen.

(The bowling alley building was purchased by Jim Yeatman, whose late father owned Yellow Cab. He and his wife turned it into a gift shop. You won't find a better man than Jim Yeatman.)


----------



## Troutman123

*Old Sol Foreman*

Was our family Dr for years I remember he making houscalls (That will date me) Jeanie Arthur mom was his nurse. My mom & Dad got married in what was his waiting room , before that it was someones living room. I can still see the jewlery box made out of red dice glued together sitting on his desk it use to facinate me ...Grumpy old fart but darn sure good Dr.



k-dog said:


> lol therealbigman, thats him!! remember when the sharpers had the diary farm on stewart road by dead mans curve? and old man nash had the hog farm down the road from dr. foremans place?


----------



## Troutman123

**

I remember



Utah Carl said:


> Check out the antique store at 423 25th, especially the 2nd floor.
> 
> RIP Virginia Point...


----------



## Troutman123

*Was'nt Coconut Grove*

A joint down that way..I remember the coffee shop we would gather in there after a night of drinking on the wall... I remember Gulf very well as stated early we traded with Hairston on 39th Texaco I beleive and when you drove up they would storm your car for service nicest people



Utah Carl said:


> You can't trust women. They mean well.
> 
> There was a Gulf station on the SW corner of the Jack Tar. This was before big gas moved in. Going to get gas was a special event. I guess I was around 7. Wish I could picture the owner, a really nice guy.
> 
> And the coffee shop (I say it was the Coconut Grove, wife says I'm wrong...how odd is that?).


----------



## yer_corks_under

Jim Watts had a barge down on Bodecker, he always had some kind of money deal working.
Jim died a few years back.


----------



## Troutman123

*Drawing a blank*

Bodecker ?



yer_corks_under said:


> Jim Watts had a barge down on Bodecker, he always had some kind of money deal working.
> Jim died a few years back.


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*Dot*



Utah Carl said:


> Dot Nelson (fell asleep on a date with me at the State Theater). I hope she's fat and has 10 kids and 25 grandchildren. If only we had Tazers then.
> Anyway, those were the days, as the song says.


UC, here's a more recent URL for her:

http://www.ourcampaigns.com/CandidateDetail.html?CandidateID=32409

Still married to Ned the doctor.


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*Baitstand at Yacht Basin*



Troutman123 said:


> demonstrating you good judgement .... Is the baitstand open at ychat basin ? When my grandfather got to old to fish he had a seat from one of the old galveston bus and he had them put it by the front door and would sit there for hours on end watching folks come and go.. Later when he couldnt drive I would come down and drive him out there it was his last true pleasures in life. I remeber Joe & Juanita Martin who had it back then loved to have him come down there and greet their customers...DAM life was GOOD Carl


Back in the late 50's, you could launch your boat at the Yacht Basin and buy bait from Chicken Best, until YB expansion drove him out.


----------



## Troutman123

*I do remember*

But we hung out on West Bay and didn't start going offshore till late 60's



Wharf_Rat said:


> Back in the late 50's, you could launch your boat at the Yacht Basin and buy bait from Chicken Best, until YB expansion drove him out.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Was our family Dr for years I remember he making houscalls (That will date me) Jeanie Arthur mom was his nurse. My mom & Dad got married in what was his waiting room , before that it was someones living room. I can still see the jewlery box made out of red dice glued together sitting on his desk it use to facinate me ...Grumpy old fart but darn sure good Dr.


"Graduation" at Conway's Camp on the bayou meant jumping off the diving tower. I had a cold and picked up a wicked ear infection. That was some mean pain. My mother got Dr. Wall to come out and he gave me a shot of penicillin. He gave me the injector, which I used to inject oranges. I feel sorry for those oranges.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yup we*

would get them from UTMB students and shoot oranges full of Vodka and leave in icebox no one was the wiser



Utah Carl said:


> "Graduation" at Conway's Camp on the bayou meant jumping off the diving tower. I had a cold and picked up a wicked ear infection. That was some mean pain. My mother got Dr. Wall to come out and he gave me a shot of penicillin. He gave me the injector, which I used to inject oranges. I feel sorry for those oranges.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> would get them from UTMB students and shoot oranges full of Vodka and leave in icebox no one was the wiser


That is fine. You should've said something 50 years ago about this. Here, darling, suck on this orange, I got it just for you. That is too wicked (almost).


----------



## Troutman123

*Wicked ?*

I always thought of it as cunning 



Utah Carl said:


> That is fine. You should've said something 50 years ago about this. Here, darling, suck on this orange, I got it just for you. That is too wicked (almost).


----------



## Troutman123

*Ok so answer this*

Can you drink a beer (in can I sure) up on the wall ? Or is that gone too ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Can you drink a beer (in can I sure) up on the wall ? Or is that gone too ?


I never knew that one. Beer drinking was serious business. We used a church key and did what was expected by the beer company. A friend wore a church key around his neck (yes, I told him he looked like a f_g). We used those styrofoam 6-pack holders and/or an ice chest in the back seat. The only convenient place to buy ice then was down across from Michelitti's on around 10th & K. I think the shell of that vending building may still be there. A bag cost around 50-cents, which was way too much, but they had the monopoly.

Out of respect, I won't mention Lone Star's "Lime Beer" that we bought from Luke's. Lime beer tasted like you'd think it would.

We had gunny sacks bought from Archie's over on around 46th & Broadway (Seed and Feed or whatever), some gigs and a propane lantern. And we would drive out to San Luis Pass. I still feel the optimism. The flounder knew we were there and slithered away. How embarrassing.


----------



## Troutman123

*We did our floundering*

@ little Italy


----------



## k-dog

Out of respect, I won't mention Lone Star's "Lime Beer" that we bought from Luke's. is a.r. lucas still on the island ?


----------



## Troutman123

*I want to say*

He sold his store but others know better than me



k-dog said:


> Out of respect, I won't mention Lone Star's "Lime Beer" that we bought from Luke's. is a.r. lucas still on the island ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> @ little Italy


Sportsman Road (think there were two "Little Italys, but Sportsman Rd was one)? We were losing there, too. How can a stupid flounder outsmart a couple of experts? Oh, well. Such are the lessons of life.


----------



## Troutman123

*Nope first road*

past Sea Isle sportsman paradise ducks , trout , reds , Flounder and most of all peace and quiet beautiful sunsets across the bay parties girls parties 



Utah Carl said:


> Sportsman Road (think there were two "Little Italys, but Sportsman Rd was one)? We were losing there, too. How can a stupid flounder outsmart a couple of experts? Oh, well. Such are the lessons of life.


----------



## Utah Carl

k-dog said:


> Out of respect, I won't mention Lone Star's "Lime Beer" that we bought from Luke's. is a.r. lucas still on the island ?


It's reported that he claimed he got a virus after Ike (the store was totally flooded by the surge) and had to have a leg amputated. Randy Barr had the listing and sold the store, I think. The place is all cleaned up and nice, brand new-looking.

After Alica, I think there were problems with charging their customers $5.00 for a bag of ice, but I'm probably wrong. I slept on the Boat Club's tables. Had the beer but not the ice. Joe and his boys got the ice because they didn't have the beer. Life is funny, in a sense.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> past Sea Isle sportsman paradise ducks , trout , reds , Flounder and most of all peace and quiet beautiful sunsets across the bay parties girls parties


Isla del Sol? Sportsman Road, Lake Como, etc. Always heard of that as "Little Italy" but I was just a kid.


----------



## k-dog

thanks for the info guys !! i live on the island for 26 years. but alica took my place out and with a new born son back then. yes he is a b.o.i.! we had to move . lots and lots of great memories there!!!


----------



## Utah Carl

k-dog said:


> thanks for the info guys !! i live on the island for 26 years. but alica took my place out and with a new born son back then. yes he is a b.o.i.! we had to move . lots and lots of great memories there!!!


Maybe you'll come back. The "blue" water is fighting to come back in today. Wife and I sat on the seawall last night. I thought I saw navigation lights on the end of the 91st St. Pier. There's a moon out tonight. When I can distract her, I look at the fine young girls on the wall. They sell gas here for 50-cents a gallon. Free surfing. Free fishing. Free ferry. What more does it take? Come on back. OR ELSE!


----------



## Utah Carl

*Pleasure Pier "ski lift"*

I was a teenager in the 1950's. Howard Robbins, GM of the Pleasure Pier, said he was thinking about a "ski lift" mechanism that would carry surfers (with whom he was always fighting because of interference with fishing) out to the surf. I could wipe out on a surf board without ever getting up on it.

Someone (not from here) wrote a letter to the editor of the non-local newspaper today, suggesting almost the same thing.

I told Mr. Robbins that part of fun of surfing was paddling through the waves. Wife remembers that. She was probably around 9 (and I could not tell her enough to keep away from me; what a pest, and I repeatedly reported her to her father, who got some good laughs).

Wife and I had a laugh today.

The "stay away" signs he painted on the seawall at the 91st St. pier are still there.

Life is circles (hippie saying).


----------



## Troutman123

*1st road*

Past Sea Isle went to bay Henry Mathis (I Think) , Byron Evert , Cappadona (no house) then Demack = Little Italy



Utah Carl said:


> Isla del Sol? Sportsman Road, Lake Como, etc. Always heard of that as "Little Italy" but I was just a kid.


----------



## Troutman123

*Is 91st*

Open again ?



Utah Carl said:


> Maybe you'll come back. The "blue" water is fighting to come back in today. Wife and I sat on the seawall last night. I thought I saw navigation lights on the end of the 91st St. Pier. There's a moon out tonight. When I can distract her, I look at the fine young girls on the wall. They sell gas here for 50-cents a gallon. Free surfing. Free fishing. Free ferry. What more does it take? Come on back. OR ELSE!


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Open again ?


No, they are still working on it. We live close-by and keep our eyes on it. I can't see much progress, but wife disagrees. I saw blue lights out where the t-head was. I thought they were navigation lights, but they were gone last night. That guy (McClure) must have had some hefty insurance (required by mortgage?). I think they will have to remove all of the cement that landed in the gulf. But I'm agreeing with wife (who used to live on that pier) that the end-product will be much shorter. Maybe he should have built a "Flagship" there. Mr. Robbins, former owner, had the adjacent under-water property (E side) and had high-handed plans to talk someone into financing a hotel there. If he couldn't do it, it will not ever be done.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Past Sea Isle went to bay Henry Mathis (I Think) , Byron Evert , Cappadona (no house) then Demack = Little Italy


"The Pioneers of West Galveston Island" by Roberta Marie Christensen, says it was on the bay behind today's Isla Sol. "Bill (her husband) never took me back there. He fished most often in the Pass."

She mentions: Guisti, Novelli, Torello Micheletti, Joe/Fred Cappadona, Jack Demack.

She references Jasper, Sam and Joe Tramonte (High Grade Packing around where the Ford place is today, and I think they had something to do with Select Beer) as owning adjacent properties.

This book (no longer published) is a detailed, footnoted, reference to West Galveston Island and fishing. Rosenberg Library must have a copy. If anyone wants to "check out" my copy, I'll give you my wife's email.


----------



## Troutman123

*She is correct*

Cappadona adjoind us on the East and Demack was VERY close to the West boundry of Sea Isle .....What I would give to have that peice of property today  stopped by one time (Pre Ike) and bunch of young folks there I got out talked to them one was son of owner (a CPA in Conroe) what Carla did not get Ike did!!!!!!!!!!! Going go back next month see if they rebuilt........ How about letting me buy you a cold beer when I down there next month you too cork under ??????????



Utah Carl said:


> "The Pioneers of West Galveston Island" by Roberta Marie Christensen, says it was on the bay behind today's Isla Sol. "Bill (her husband) never took me back there. He fished most often in the Pass."
> 
> She mentions: Guisti, Novelli, Torello Micheletti, Joe/Fred Cappadona, Jack Demack.
> 
> She references Jasper, Sam and Joe Tramonte (High Grade Packing around where the Ford place is today, and I think they had something to do with Select Beer) as owning adjacent properties.
> 
> This book (no longer published) is a detailed, footnoted, reference to West Galveston Island and fishing. Rosenberg Library must have a copy. If anyone wants to "check out" my copy, I'll give you my wife's email.


----------



## Troutman123

*They have one used copy*

on the internet for 149.99



Utah Carl said:


> "The Pioneers of West Galveston Island" by Roberta Marie Christensen, says it was on the bay behind today's Isla Sol. "Bill (her husband) never took me back there. He fished most often in the Pass."
> 
> She mentions: Guisti, Novelli, Torello Micheletti, Joe/Fred Cappadona, Jack Demack.
> 
> She references Jasper, Sam and Joe Tramonte (High Grade Packing around where the Ford place is today, and I think they had something to do with Select Beer) as owning adjacent properties.
> 
> This book (no longer published) is a detailed, footnoted, reference to West Galveston Island and fishing. Rosenberg Library must have a copy. If anyone wants to "check out" my copy, I'll give you my wife's email.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> on the internet for 149.99


If you had an hour at Rosenberg Library and if they have a copy, the book is straight-forward and very detailed, but easy to read. 151 total pages, including index. She and her husband are gone now, but she left behind a great one-of-a-kind historic and factual accounting of the development of down-the-island (and fishing stories).


----------



## Troutman123

*Do any of you*

remember the name (spelled wrong) Homrehause , was pronounced Humrehouse . Lived on Broadwy South side between 21st & 20th upstairs next to the drug store ? He owned land about 8 mile road use to let us dove hunt on it. Always wondered how he made his money but never heard?????


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> remember the name (spelled wrong) Homrehause , was pronounced Humrehouse . Lived on Broadwy South side between 21st & 20th upstairs next to the drug store ? He owned land about 8 mile road use to let us dove hunt on it. Always wondered how he made his money but never heard?????


My cheat book says that was Henry Homrighaus. He had a ranch west of Sweetwater Lake, supposedly occupied by numerous alligators. The family also had a dairy on 61st (outside city limits). Mrs. Paul (Helen) Nash was a neighbor of his. She was a well-known golfer. She died several weeks ago. There is so much more. Why not email Rosenberg Library and see if they have a copy of Pioneers of West Galveston Island that you could read at a desk? It's probably in their archives department.

The drugstore may have been Broadway Drug, owned by a Williamson. His brother, Frankie, had Professional Pharmacy out by the hospital in the late Professional Bldg.. I dated his daughter. We watched her grandmother's house nearly burn to the ground on around 12th & Broadway. (Decades ago.) This girl ran inside the burning house and pulled her grandmother out! (We saw the flames from the seawall one night and she told me to drive over there.) The daughter was one hell of a person and didn't deserve to hang around with the likes of me...
She eventually married a Bohn, who has a lumber yard across the causeway (I knew him when he was a child).


----------



## Troutman123

*That professional*

building gone ? What happened to it ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> building gone ? What happened to it ?


It was owned by the Sealy-Smith Foundation. I guess it wasn't profitable and they tore it down.

They also own the late Yacht Club and Yacht Basin and what used to the the Holiday Inn, etc. The hurricane did its thing. But there was a report in the paper that they have a buyer for it all.

I was out at the Yacht Basin several yeas ago, looking for boats for sale. Some guy on a boat told me to leave the area. I wonder how his little boat is doing after the hurricane? Hate snobs.


----------



## Troutman123

*I sure hope*

you did not respond and leave ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> you did not respond and leave ?


Housekeeping chores. Now, where did I put my apron and dust cloth?


----------



## Troutman123

*Take care man*

Will talk to you tomorrow


----------



## dicklaxt

I was stationed at Ellington Field south of Houston in 1955 & 56.Not only was
Galveston wide open so were a lot of the other coastal towns in the area,they just were not legal.LOL

I have hundreds of stories from that era but you wouldn't believe them if I told you and most would get censored anyway so just think the worst of a bunch of servicemen on payday and you will be close........smiling

dick


----------



## Utah Carl

dicklaxt said:


> I was stationed at Ellington Field south of Houston in 1955 & 56.Not only was
> Galveston wide open so were a lot of the other coastal towns in the area,they just were not legal.LOL
> 
> I have hundreds of stories from that era but you wouldn't believe them if I told you and most would get censored anyway so just think the worst of a bunch of servicemen on payday and you will be close........smiling
> 
> dick


Sounds similar to downtown San Diego or Oceanside on payday.

Galveston was built on gambling and prostitution (the remnants of some of those families (originally from Sicily) are still in charge and have serious control over the city and its politics). People say the statue on 25th & Broadway points to the old redlight district downtown. Kemah, Seabrook, etc. were built on the basis of gambling, etc. (in my opinion). All that's left are the crack w__res who infest the seawall, Broadway and downtown.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Will talk to you tomorrow


Thanks. Wife is inspecting the premises right now. It's not easy being the "house girl".


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Utah Carl said:


> Sounds similar to downtown San Diego or Oceanside on payday.
> 
> Galveston was built on gambling and prostitution (the remnants of some of those families (originally from Sicily) are still in charge and have serious control over the city and its politics). People say the statue on 25th & Broadway points to the old redlight district downtown. Kemah, Seabrook, etc. were built on the basis of gambling, etc. (in my opinion). All that's left are the crack w__res who infest the seawall, Broadway and downtown.


I've enjoyed you all telling about the old days and all but I have to disagree. Galveston was not built on "gambling and prostitution" The original Galveston of the late 1800's was built on its seaport and commerce. It was "the Wall street of the Southwest" until the 1900 storm came along.

Gambling and prostitution are crutches and came along because somehow the citys leaders let commerce and the port business go to Houston.

It is my long held belief that the roaring era of the Maceos and gambling etc are why Galveston has foundered and languished. It got the culture of tourism and easy money embedded and took many peoples attention away from ther real fundamentals of establishing long term success. ( things like the port and commerce)

Its just an opinion and I could be wrong


----------



## Haute Pursuit

k-dog said:


> Out of respect, I won't mention Lone Star's "Lime Beer" that we bought from Luke's. is a.r. lucas still on the island ?


I believe A.R. passed away not long after Ike passed through. We are relatives by marriage with the Lucas family. Funny story, A.R. wanted to buy a house that my dad built in Harve La Fiite when I was a kid. His down payment to my dad was a thoroughbred horse that had won the Arkansas Derby a couple of years before. Meaner danged horse has never walked the earth! He almost killed me trying to feed him more than once. We finally sold him after he had torn his stall to shreds the 3rd time and managed to breed my "Dollie", a shetland pony...LOL Even his foals were mean! LOL A.R. was one heck of a guy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Stumpgrinder said:


> I've enjoyed you all telling about the old days and all but I have to disagree. Galveston was not built on "gambling and prostitution" The original Galveston of the late 1800's was built on its seaport and commerce. It was "the Wall street of the Southwest" until the 1900 storm came along.
> 
> Gambling and prostitution are crutches and came along because somehow the citys leaders let commerce and the port business go to Houston.
> 
> It is my long held belief that the roaring era of the Maceos and gambling etc are why Galveston has foundered and languished. It got the culture of tourism and easy money embedded and took many peoples attention away from ther real fundamentals of establishing long term success. ( things like the port and commerce)
> 
> Its just an opinion and I could be wrong


I think the burgeoning Port of Houston had more to do with the demise of Galveston as a shipping/commerce entity. That and the Wharves Board...


----------



## Utah Carl

Stumpgrinder said:


> I've enjoyed you all telling about the old days and all but I have to disagree. Galveston was not built on "gambling and prostitution" The original Galveston of the late 1800's was built on its seaport and commerce. It was "the Wall street of the Southwest" until the 1900 storm came along.
> 
> Gambling and prostitution are crutches and came along because somehow the citys leaders let commerce and the port business go to Houston.
> 
> It is my long held belief that the roaring era of the Maceos and gambling etc are why Galveston has foundered and languished. It got the culture of tourism and easy money embedded and took many peoples attention away from ther real fundamentals of establishing long term success. ( things like the port and commerce)
> 
> Its just an opinion and I could be wrong


I cannot disagree. Cartwright (former city official's son, I think) wrote a intense book about the history of Galveston.

I sat at the Lobby Lounge at the Marriott on Sundays in New Orleans over a span of a decade, talking with a WWI vet who did his basic in Galveston. His favorite line was: guess how many members are left in my VFW? The answer: me. He gave me his photo from those days. He lost track of his family. His son was supposedly living in Alvin. I tried, but couldn't come through for him. He said he loved to sit on the seawall. He referred (quietly) to the gambling and prostitution.

But I get your point, and think/hope you are right, but Galveston has a "history," right or wrong. And then they dug the Houston ship channel. And some of those "famous" names still, basically, control the seawall, if not most of Galveston.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> I think the burgeoning Port of Houston had more to do with the demise of Galveston as a shipping/commerce entity. That and the Wharves Board...


You're probably right. But the rumors are that the "famous families" were behind the building of the Houston Ship Channel for their personal financial gain, and that led to the intentional demise of the Port of Galveston. Long before there was ever a Wharves Board.

Pelican Island used to be so beautiful when it was the Quarantine Station. It could/should have become a resort residential island/marina? Oh, well, it's too late now.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> I believe A.R. passed away not long after Ike passed through. We are relatives by marriage with the Lucas family. Funny story, A.R. wanted to buy a house that my dad built in Harve La Fiite when I was a kid. His down payment to my dad was a thoroughbred horse that had won the Arkansas Derby a couple of years before. Meaner danged horse has never walked the earth! He almost killed me trying to feed him more than once. We finally sold him after he had torn his stall to shreds the 3rd time and managed to breed my "Dollie", a shetland pony...LOL Even his foals were mean! LOL A.R. was one heck of a guy.


My wife's daughter keeps a horse over by the airport.

Here's the bi_tch: We were devastated by Alica. AR's brother built where I live. The hurricane almost took the property. They gouged their price of ice to the neighbors who supported them to $5.00. I think they were fined in municipal court.

And a Lucas allegedly was messing around with my wife in high school. It's probably not true.

I carry grudges all of my life, but I'm very sorry about A.R.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> You're probably right. But the rumors are that the "famous families" were behind the building of the Houston Ship Channel for their personal financial gain, and that led to the intentional demise of the Port of Galveston. Long before there was ever a Wharves Board.
> 
> Pelican Island used to be so beautiful when it was the Quarantine Station. It could/should have become a resort residential island/marina? Oh, well, it's too late now.


The Wharves Board was mentioned because of the graft long after Galveston became irrelevant as a shipping port. They certainly didn't help to keep it viable or make it viable again. The cruise ships are a blessing now. I arranged the bond financing and oversaw the city's role in the construction of that terminal. It was empty when I left. I can't remember which cruise line Babe Schwarz had his arm around but it never happened while I was there.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> The Wharves Board was mentioned because of the graft long after Galveston became irrelevant as a shipping port. They certainly didn't help to keep it viable or make it viable again. The cruise ships are a blessing now. I arranged the bond financing and oversaw the city's role in the construction of that terminal. It was empty when I left. I can't remember which cruise line Babe Schwarz had his arm around but it never happened while I was there.


I would credit the late Andy Monsour as a major force behind the cruise ship terminal. He was chairman of the city's cruise ship committee, when many people were saying it'll never be done. But it was.

Mr. Monsour began his career in Galveston as a shoe salesman at Eiband's. He later became part-owner (with the late Bob Albright). They split-up. He opened a high-end gentleman's store in the new Tremont Hotel in the 1980's. Someone said his life ended in a luxury nursing home in Houston. He was a super-nice and classy guy.


----------



## k-dog

i found this on the web from 2008.....
*Owner of Luke's alive, plans to reopen*

By Laura Elder
The Daily News
Published September 30, 2008 
GALVESTON - Island grocer A.R. Lucas is alive.

And despite losing part of his leg to a bacterial infection that doctors suspect he contracted from Hurricane Ike floodwaters, Lucas, 58, plans to reopen his two popular Luke's Supermarket & Deli stores on the island.

Lucas' sister-in-law, Cindy Ryan, said her family had received calls and condolences about Lucas' death.

The family wants islanders and patrons of the stores - 8027 Harborside Drive and 8227 Stewart Road - to know Lucas is recovering, his family said.

"Today was a great day for him," Ryan said Tuesday.

Luke's on Stewart Road has been in business for nearly 50 years. The stores are well known for cashing payroll checks and serving up barbecue, boudin and sausage, and as a place for people to gather over cold beer and discuss the day's news.

Lucas rode out the Sept. 13 hurricane at the Stewart Road store, which garnered national news for staying open during and immediately after Hurricane Alicia, a storm that made landfall over the island's West End in 1983.

He had intended to be there again for his customers, his daughter Heather Lucas Shafer, 30, said.

"A lot of people don't know this, but the reason he has always stayed down at the store during storms is not only to keep it safe from looters, but mostly to stay open until the last second before the storm and reopen the second it is over so the people on the West End who stay will have a place to get what they need," Shafer said.

"My father is the most amazing and big-hearted person I know," she said. "And now, after this, I can see that the people of Galveston love him as much as I do."

But when the storm surge began entering into the store, sending contents and shelves tumbling, Lucas and his wife, Kathleen, prepared to move upstairs, Ryan said. As he was walking through the flooded store, he cut his leg and also stepped on a nail, she said.

That night, he fell ill. Kathleen Lucas drove him to Houston's Ben Taub General Hospital, which declined to admit Lucas, saying his condition wasn't serious enough, the family said.

But Lucas was exhibiting signs of toxic shock, which include sudden high fever, a faint feeling, headaches and muscle aches, Ryan said.

Kathleen Lucas tried several hospitals before Bayshore admitted him, Ryan said.

At first, doctors suspected Lucas had an infection caused by so-called flesh eating bacteria, Ryan said.

The doctors ran several tests before pinpointing the major bacteria that had entered his bloodstream and began treating him with antibiotics, Ryan said.

But doctors could not save Lucas' right leg, Ryan said. Lucas also is being treated for Hepatitis A, a serious viral infection that attacks the liver, and pneumonia.

Lucas likely would first re-open the Harborside store, which sustained less damage. But both stores would re-open, Ryan said.

"He's a fighter and a survivor," Ryan said.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> I would credit the late Andy Monsour as a major force behind the cruise ship terminal. He was chairman of the city's cruise ship committee, when many people were saying it'll never be done. But it was.
> 
> Mr. Monsour began his career in Galveston as a shoe salesman at Eiband's. He later became part-owner (with the late Bob Albright). They split-up. He opened a high-end gentleman's store in the new Tremont Hotel in the 1980's. Someone said his life ended in a luxury nursing home in Houston. He was a super-nice and classy guy.


Andy was a good front man but he had no power. He was an incredibly nice guy.


----------



## Utah Carl

k-dog said:


> i found this on the web from 2008.....
> *Owner of Luke's alive, plans to reopen*
> 
> By Laura Elder
> The Daily News
> Published September 30, 2008
> GALVESTON


----------



## Utah Carl

*1954*

On December 20th, 1954, the Police and Firemen's Uniform Fund had a dance at the Marine Room of the Pleasure Pier.

Walter L. Johnson was police and fire commissioner, Willie Burns was chief of police, W. J. Whitburn was chief of detectives, W. J. Henderson was chief of the fire department.

Music by Richard Bovio and his Orchestra, Marge Crumbaker, vocalist from KGUL-TV, Utah Carl and son from KGUL-TV and Isabel McKenna's Dancers.

I'll list some of the numerous advertisers from the program later. Galveston's obvious problem today is that it doesn't have enough bars, liquor stores and places to sin.


----------



## Troutman123

*Willie Burns*

Was a fine man he and my grand father were big buddies



Utah Carl said:


> On December 20th, 1954, the Police and Firemen's Uniform Fund had a dance at the Marine Room of the Pleasure
> 
> Pier.
> 
> Walter L. Johnson was police and fire commissioner, Willie Burns was chief of police, W. J. Whitburn was chief of detectives, W. J. Henderson was chief of the fire department.
> 
> Music by Richard Bovio and his Orchestra, Marge Crumbaker, vocalist from KGUL-TV, Utah Carl and son from KGUL-TV and Isabel McKenna's Dancers.
> 
> I'll list some of the numerous advertisers from the program later. Galveston's obvious problem today is that it doesn't have enough bars, liquor stores and places to sin.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Was a fine man he and my grand father were big buddies


He hung out at the Crow's Nest (Illegal bar at what became Hill's Restaurant and drive-in on 35th).

Here are some of the advertisers in the 1954 program for the "Police and Fireman's Uniform Fund Dance" at the Pleasure Pier's Marine Ballroom. I'll shoot out others, later.

Smith & Joyce Printing 2212 C
Kat Smith's Shell Service Station 61st & Broadway
Romero's Food Market 5627 O1/2
Riviera Courts 2502 Butterowe
Carlton Hotel 727 E
Olson Studios 1528 23rd
Two Brothers Bar ("coldest beer in town") 2321 C
Hill Billy Inn 6710 Stewart
Van's Place 6627 P1/2 (think I remember this one)
Embassy Club ("air conditioned") 2320 E
The Pilot (I remember this one), 413 21st.
Interstate Theaters (State - Broadway - Oleander)
G Kobarg Dairy 1901 Market (Purity?)
Airport Drug 61st & S (Graber?)
Mexico Lindo Bar & Cafe (Angelica Gonzales) 4523 J

Midway Bar (George Lemire) 6402 Heards Lane (this around Victory St. on Heards Lane, named after WWII). It became the Victory Bar. It's a parking lot today.

Jewel Liquor Store 2202 C
Leopold Quality Clothes 2309 Market (great human)
Alamo Club 2009 23rd ("oldest club on the beach")

I will go on...getting dirty looks from wife, who is hungry.


----------



## Troutman123

*Man I remember some*

But a lot don't come to mind , Pilot was my Great grandfather hang out I do remember the crows nest dad use to go there



Utah Carl said:


> He hung out at the Crow's Nest (Illegal bar at what became Hill's Restaurant and drive-in on 35th).
> 
> Here are some of the advertisers in the 1954 program for the "Police and Fireman's Uniform Fund Dance" at the Pleasure Pier's Marine Ballroom. I'll shoot out others, later.
> 
> Smith & Joyce Printing 2212 C
> Kat Smith's Shell Service Station 61st & Broadway
> Romero's Food Market 5627 O1/2
> Riviera Courts 2502 Butterowe
> Carlton Hotel 727 E
> Olson Studios 1528 23rd
> Two Brothers Bar ("coldest beer in town") 2321 C
> Hill Billy Inn 6710 Stewart
> Van's Place 6627 P1/2 (think I remember this one)
> Embassy Club ("air conditioned") 2320 E
> The Pilot (I remember this one), 413 21st.
> Interstate Theaters (State - Broadway - Oleander)
> G Kobarg Dairy 1901 Market (Purity?)
> Airport Drug 61st & S (Graber?)
> Mexico Lindo Bar & Cafe (Angelica Gonzales) 4523 J
> 
> Midway Bar (George Lemire) 6402 Heards Lane (this around Victory St. on Heards Lane, named after WWII). It became the Victory Bar. It's a parking lot today.
> 
> Jewel Liquor Store 2202 C
> Leopold Quality Clothes 2309 Market (great human)
> Alamo Club 2009 23rd ("oldest club on the beach")
> 
> I will go on...getting dirty looks from wife, who is hungry.


----------



## Bandman

Willie Burns also hung out at The Metropole Club, 42nd & S. Dorothy Graham was the owner. He sat at the corner of the bar and played Pitch with Dottie. When the doorbell rang all the cards and money got hidden in a drawer until the newcomer was identified. One year he was sitting in there hoping for thunderstorms during Splashdays.


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember that joint later*

Became something with name Kirk I beleive



Bandman said:


> Willie Burns also hung out at The Metropole Club, 42nd & S. Dorothy Graham was the owner. He sat at the corner of the bar and played Pitch with Dottie. When the doorbell rang all the cards and money got hidden in a drawer until the newcomer was identified. One year he was sitting in there hoping for thunderstorms during Splashdays.


----------



## Bandman

Buddy Kirk's orchestra played the Balinese Room one summer. After a long stand in Chicago he came back to Galveston, without his band. Dottie GRaham had died and he bought or leased the club and called it Buddy Kirk's. I had been a member of the Metropole Club for several years, but never went in again after Dottie died.


----------



## k-dog

hey guys, what was the name of that resturant on ave. s ? think it was call cordels? it was a family home cook food place, across from gerlands and there was a donut shop next to it? i had some good eats there hundreds of times!


----------



## Utah Carl

k-dog said:


> hey guys, what was the name of that resturant on ave. s ? think it was call cordels? it was a family home cook food place, across from gerlands and there was a donut shop next to it? i had some good eats there hundreds of times!


Wife's family lived on 45th & S in the early '60's. She thinks she remembers Shipley's Donuts, but not Cordels Restaurant. There are some posters who lived over on around 41st & S1/2. Maybe he/they will check in with the answer.


----------



## k-dog

carl, your wife is right ! on it being , shipleys donuts!! the other donuts shop was d,s donuts on 60s frist were the wreckers boys hung out . jimmy [email protected] sons, hadley boys ect .. lol


----------



## Stumpgrinder

k-dog said:


> hey guys, what was the name of that resturant on ave. s ? think it was call cordels? it was a family home cook food place, across from gerlands and there was a donut shop next to it? i had some good eats there hundreds of times!


Cornells or Carnells, cant quite remember the spelling. I grew up in Gulf Village across the street and ate there many, many times


----------



## Troutman123

*It was not*

in the 45th area on S pre 67 thinkin further West ?



Utah Carl said:


> Wife's family lived on 45th & S in the early '60's. She thinks she remembers Shipley's Donuts, but not Cordels Restaurant. There are some posters who lived over on around 41st & S1/2. Maybe he/they will check in with the answer.


----------



## Troutman123

*Wasn't Leopold*

two names in later date Leopold & ..... ? What was the name of those courts on ave U West of Lovenberg ?



Utah Carl said:


> He hung out at the Crow's Nest (Illegal bar at what became Hill's Restaurant and drive-in on 35th).
> 
> Here are some of the advertisers in the 1954 program for the "Police and Fireman's Uniform Fund Dance" at the Pleasure Pier's Marine Ballroom. I'll shoot out others, later.
> 
> Smith & Joyce Printing 2212 C
> Kat Smith's Shell Service Station 61st & Broadway
> Romero's Food Market 5627 O1/2
> Riviera Courts 2502 Butterowe
> Carlton Hotel 727 E
> Olson Studios 1528 23rd
> Two Brothers Bar ("coldest beer in town") 2321 C
> Hill Billy Inn 6710 Stewart
> Van's Place 6627 P1/2 (think I remember this one)
> Embassy Club ("air conditioned") 2320 E
> The Pilot (I remember this one), 413 21st.
> Interstate Theaters (State - Broadway - Oleander)
> G Kobarg Dairy 1901 Market (Purity?)
> Airport Drug 61st & S (Graber?)
> Mexico Lindo Bar & Cafe (Angelica Gonzales) 4523 J
> 
> Midway Bar (George Lemire) 6402 Heards Lane (this around Victory St. on Heards Lane, named after WWII). It became the Victory Bar. It's a parking lot today.
> 
> Jewel Liquor Store 2202 C
> Leopold Quality Clothes 2309 Market (great human)
> Alamo Club 2009 23rd ("oldest club on the beach")
> 
> I will go on...getting dirty looks from wife, who is hungry.


----------



## XCabledog

Crockett, I think


----------



## yer_corks_under

Cornells?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Do any of you guys remember Frank Abagnale Jr or Tim Kingsbury saga's???


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> two names in later date Leopold & ..... ? What was the name of those courts on ave U West of Lovenberg ?


XCabledog is right: Crockett Courts. Think they were originally built by Moody (mainly for visiting military families?). We could buy cigarettes there on the way to fish down around 39th for pennies (25-cents?). You could get a room there for a few hours in high school.


----------



## Troutman123

*Woah now that a new one*

for me cannot beleive I never heard that one  , yes it was Crockett



Utah Carl said:


> XCabledog is right: Crockett Courts. Think they were originally built by Moody (mainly for visiting military families?). We could buy cigarettes there on the way to fish down around 39th for pennies (25-cents?). You could get a room there for a few hours in high school.


----------



## Troutman123

*Did'nt Tim dad*

teach something like business law ?



Haute Pursuit said:


> Do any of you guys remember Frank Abagnale Jr or Tim Kingsbury saga's???


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Troutman123 said:


> teach something like business law ?


Tim wasn't from Galveston and Kingsbury wasn't his real name. He adopted it on his busride down when he passed thru the town of Kingsbury on his way to Galveston. Vandy Anderson took him under his wing for awhile and got him the cush job as the manager of the Railroad Museum. He was a fixture at every uppity social gathering yntil the story of him leaving his wife and kids behind in Ohio. Anyway, he got busted for being one of America's worse deadbeat dads. You would have never known it upon meeting him.

http://www.texnews.com/1998/texas/man0216.html


----------



## Troutman123

*Gotta Go Kid's*

Leave for SA in AM and then down to Port M do some catching  Happy Memorial day my friends please remember those who gave it all for us!!!! I hoe y'all keep this going , talk to you next week
Carry On


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> Tim wasn't from Galveston and Kingsbury wasn't his real name. He adopted it on his busride down when he passed thru the town of Kingsbury on his way to Galveston. Vandy Anderson took him under his wing for awhile and got him the cush job as the manager of the Railroad Museum. He was a fixture at every uppity social gathering yntil the story of him leaving his wife and kids behind in Ohio. Anyway, he got busted for being one of America's worse deadbeat dads. You would have never known it upon meeting him.
> 
> http://www.texnews.com/1998/texas/man0216.html


Anderson ("the voice of Galveston") also gave him a job at KGBC. Reportedly, that is where he was trying to do something about his SS card, which eventually helped in his jailbirdiness. He also lived with Anderson's sister on the bayou (nice job if you are on the run and can get it...great view and good fishing). For a while he was high on the scale at GHF. And the publisher of the newspaper publicly supported him, and may still.

They made a tv movie about him (real name Patrick Welsh).

You're right, you would have never known. He came to town and quickly soared with the eagles of Galveston society. It's almost like certain "powerful" individuals may have been targeted, but I'm sure I'm wrong and I could be thinking of someone else. But before you knew it, he was serving time and the wife of his children was reportedly publicly referring to him as a "kept man."

Look out for Galveston eagle droppings.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> Anderson ("the voice of Galveston") also gave him a job at KGBC. Reportedly, that is where he was trying to do something about his SS card, which eventually helped in his jailbirdiness. He also lived with Anderson's sister on the bayou (nice job if you are on the run and can get it...great view and good fishing). For a while he was high on the scale at GHF. And the publisher of the newspaper publicly supported him, and may still.
> 
> They made a tv movie about him (real name Patrick Welsh).
> 
> You're right, you would have never known. He came to town and quickly soared with the eagles of Galveston society. It's almost like certain "powerful" individuals may have been targeted, but I'm sure I'm wrong and I could be thinking of someone else. But before you knew it, he was serving time and the wife of his children was reportedly publicly referring to him as a "kept man."
> 
> Look out for Galveston eagle droppings.


There was a movie made about the other character I mentioned as well. Leonardo Dicaprio played his part. He swindled several high profile Galveston banks in a fake real estate deal.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> There was a movie made about the other character I mentioned as well. Leonardo Dicaprio played his part. He swindled several high profile Galveston banks in a fake real estate deal.


I don't know anything factual about this, but you could be referring to individuals who lived in the Kelso mansion on the bayou, inbound off 45, maybe across from the Ford place and close to John's Oyster Resort. John's and the Kelso place are in the graveyard of Galveston memories.

I think some other (s?) are in jail. It was a big and a major nation-wide scam, reportedly.

That being said, John's Oyster Resort was fantastic. Open air, no a/c, sit on the porch, looking at the view of the bayou, etc. That was Galveston.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

John's was my first destination for a ''fancy" date. Really impressed the Houston girls.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> I don't know anything factual about this, but you could be referring to individuals who lived in the Kelso mansion on the bayou, inbound off 45, maybe across from the Ford place and close to John's Oyster Resort. John's and the Kelso place are in the graveyard of Galveston memories.
> 
> I think some other (s?) are in jail. It was a big and a major nation-wide scam, reportedly.
> 
> That being said, John's Oyster Resort was fantastic. Open air, no a/c, sit on the porch, looking at the view of the bayou, etc. That was Galveston.


I don't think any of the Kelso's got scammed but Moody and USNB both made loans to this guy. He got to the City for a little bit too but not as much as the two big banks. I'm sure their were others but don't remember all the details.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Abagnale

Or watch the movie "Catch Me If You Can"


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't think any of the Kelso's got scammed but Moody and USNB both made loans to this guy. He got to the City for a little bit too but not as much as the two big banks. I'm sure their were others but don't remember all the details.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Abagnale
> 
> Or watch the movie "Catch Me If You Can"


I've got it cranked up next on NetFlix.

The Kelso "mansion" didn't belong to them when it was sold to someone who operated a scam out of it, or maybe not.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> I've got it cranked up next on NetFlix.
> 
> The Kelso "mansion" didn't belong to them when it was sold to someone who operated a scam out of it, or maybe not.


Got'cha! I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Yall remember some hustler named JR McConnell that came through town late 70's/ early 80's era and fleeced a bunch of folks and then went down in flames ?

I have vague recollections but cant remember details.


----------



## Utah Carl

Stumpgrinder said:


> Yall remember some hustler named JR McConnell that came through town late 70's/ early 80's era and fleeced a bunch of folks and then went down in flames ?
> 
> I have vague recollections but cant remember details.


In the end, he electrocuted himself to death in a Harris County jail.

He pulled scams in Florida, allegedly, then came to Galveston. He enjoyed arriving in helicopters (that sounds familiar).

He had (the mortgagees had) some properties on The Strand and East Beach. Also, on the seawall around where Academy is.

Fake showboat/human tragedy of greed and dishonesty.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Shipleys was on 45th and P1/2. Hot mexican chick worked there named Tina, later on at one time was a police dispatcher.


----------



## Troutman123

*This guys wife & I*

BEFORE they met would go to our bay house at Little Italy and .... Katie was hwer name a real hottie I turned him down for a loan in 79



Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't think any of the Kelso's got scammed but Moody and USNB both made loans to this guy. He got to the City for a little bit too but not as much as the two big banks. I'm sure their were others but don't remember all the details.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Abagnale
> 
> Or watch the movie "Catch Me If You Can"


----------



## Troutman123

*Now that*

was one classy place in its time we ate there many times in the 50's



100 FATHOMS said:


> John's was my first destination for a ''fancy" date. Really impressed the Houston girls.


----------



## yer_corks_under

The folks that bought the Kelso place on the Bayou were out of Florida,they were going to open a bed and breakfast there and I don't think they ever got past City Zonning reqs.. They got busted in a gold scam.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Troutman123 said:


> BEFORE they met would go to our bay house at Little Italy and .... Katie was hwer name a real hottie I turned him down for a loan in 79


HaHa... good call on the loan!


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> The folks that bought the Kelso place on the Bayou were out of Florida,they were going to open a bed and breakfast there and I don't think they ever got past City Zonning reqs.. They got busted in a gold scam.


There you go! That's what I was trying to think of. I think they were over on Tiki Island or someplace across the causeway. It was reported in the business column of the "local" newspaper.


----------



## yer_corks_under

I heard the Gov siezed the property and Johnny Litosky's son bought it.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> I heard the Gov siezed the property and Johnny Litosky's son bought it.


That's interesting.

I went to high school with Johnny, the father. Super nice guy, really. I think as a volunteer he organizes Mardi Gras floats and parades (Momus?). There was a picture in the paper of him working on the floats. What happened to that full head of blond-ish hair (or as wife would say, "whata ya' gonna do about that bald spot!?)...


----------



## Utah Carl

*91st St Fishing Pier update*

http://galvestondailynews.com/blog/5862


----------



## Bandman

There were 2 Galveston "characters" that I don't remember seeing after about 1960. Granted I didn't spend that much time on the island after that, but they seem to have vanished. Does anyone know anything about the people we unkindly referred to as Crazy Frank and Crazy Becky? 

Becky was a gregarious woman who seemed to like people and was always hanging around crowds. 

Frank was so quiet I don't think I ever heard him say a word. He seemed to have a regular route walking around town and getting small donations from the same people every month or 2.

Who were they? Where did they come from? What happened to them?


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> There were 2 Galveston "characters" that I don't remember seeing after about 1960. Granted I didn't spend that much time on the island after that, but they seem to have vanished. Does anyone know anything about the people we unkindly referred to as Crazy Frank and Crazy Becky?
> 
> Becky was a gregarious woman who seemed to like people and was always hanging around crowds.
> 
> Frank was so quiet I don't think I ever heard him say a word. He seemed to have a regular route walking around town and getting small donations from the same people every month or 2.
> 
> Who were they? Where did they come from? What happened to them?


Crazy Frank stood on the the corner of 23rd one block south of downtown, with a note pad. He took the license plate numbers of passing cars. Urban lore was that he was related to a local judge, but that had to have been a joke?


----------



## Stumpgrinder

There are still plenty of crazy people on the island if it makes you feel better Bandman.

Galveston has long been a magnet for eccentrics. Like most seaports and fishing towns I suppose.


----------



## cmccann

*Rockin the Island on KILE*

I have many fond memories of riding my mortorcycle from Houston to the old Galvez hotel to do my Sunday Radio Show on KILE from Noon till 3:00 in 1972.

Playing the hits and rocking the island .. what a way to spend the summer.

Happy Memorial Day everybody!

Chuck McCann


----------



## Utah Carl

cmccann said:


> I have many fond memories of riding my mortorcycle from Houston to the old Galvez hotel to do my Sunday Radio Show on KILE from Noon till 3:00 in 1972.
> 
> Playing the hits and rocking the island .. what a way to spend the summer.
> 
> Happy Memorial Day everybody!
> 
> Chuck McCann


Do you recall who some other DJs were? Joey Jay? Lou Muller? Larry Stanville (news)?

Memorial Day. It says it all.


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember the first two*

Happy Memorial da boys & girls ...Fishing was awesome Port M & so was wind



Utah Carl said:


> Do you recall who some other DJs were? Joey Jay? Lou Muller? Larry Stanville (news)?
> 
> Memorial Day. It says it all.


----------



## Troutman123

*That looks Great*

Wish it would be open when I down in 3 weeks...Thanks for the post are they going to have pay parking that far West ?



Utah Carl said:


> http://galvestondailynews.com/blog/5862


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Wish it would be open when I down in 3 weeks...Thanks for the post are they going to have pay parking that far West ?


The pay parking is going to extend to around 85th & Seawall, allegedly. That'll take at least into next year.

San Luis pass parking is free. Sportsman Road is free (with a launch). If you're surf fishing, you have to "read between the lines/signs" to get the free spots. There are places beyond the seawall where you can drive on the beach and park for free. Get 'em while you can...


----------



## Troutman123

*As stated*

My oldest has a place Pirates and the culdesacs are free park with access to beach



Utah Carl said:


> The pay parking is going to extend to around 85th & Seawall, allegedly. That'll take at least into next year.
> 
> San Luis pass parking is free. Sportsman Road is free (with a launch). If you're surf fishing, you have to "read between the lines/signs" to get the free spots. There are places beyond the seawall where you can drive on the beach and park for free. Get 'em while you can...


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> My oldest has a place Pirates and the culdesacs are free park with access to beach


I've got some property at Indian Beach. You can park there, too, on the road by the gulf. People may yell you. Pirates Beach is probably better. There's a parking pad down at Sea Isle on the gulf side. And San Luis Pass is no man's land. Wind finally dying down here.


----------



## Troutman123

*It blew terribly in*

Port M this weekend had small craft flag up most weekend . My cousin Lee Zapp jr told my grandfather and I an our way home from duck hunting all the land on South side of S road was for sale at 300 per acre & he was'nt going to let them trick him into a bad deal 



Utah Carl said:


> I've got some property at Indian Beach. You can park there, too, on the road by the gulf. People may yell you. Pirates Beach is probably better. There's a parking pad down at Sea Isle on the gulf side. And San Luis Pass is no man's land. Wind finally dying down here.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Crazy Frank's last name was Senna or close to it. He would bum money from you and if you ever gave him any he would write it down and be back the next week at the same time to collect. We used to tease him and call him Crazy Frank then haul *** and hide. Always heard that he had one of the older guys on the block up a tree and swinging a knife, guy was James Robson.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Crazy Frank's last name was Senna or close to it. He would bum money from you and if you ever gave him any he would write it down and be back the next week at the same time to collect. We used to tease him and call him Crazy Frank then haul *** and hide. Always heard that he had one of the older guys on the block up a tree and swinging a knife, guy was James Robson.


James Robson = I remember that name from BHS. Seems like the person I remember had a speech impediment. Tall lanky fellow with darker skin. A person to be liked.

(We'd drive by Crazy Frank in high school and laugh that he was related to a judge, TY. I thought it was true, but not now. TY cut me some major traffic fine slack. My father would have been all over me if he knew about it.)


----------



## Troutman123

*Was that Yarbrough*

The judge you are speaking of ? Lived on Caduces maybe?



Utah Carl said:


> James Robson = I remember that name from BHS. Seems like the person I remember had a speech impediment. Tall lanky fellow with darker skin. A person to be liked.
> 
> (We'd drive by Crazy Frank in high school and laugh that he was related to a judge, TY. I thought it was true, but not now. TY cut me some major traffic fine slack. My father would have been all over me if he knew about it.)


----------



## yer_corks_under

Tommy Youngblood, he helped out a lot of folks.


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember him*

Nice guy but wasnt there a Yarbrough judge daughter Dana and a son couple years younger?


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Tommy Youngblood, he helped out a lot of folks.


Bingo.

One great person. Not to be afraid of. And he did live on Caduceus. I think he had a Tommy Jr., but never knew him.

I managed a car wash across from Kerwin for my wife's late father (Howard Robbins). He had a contract with the the GPD and city of Galveston. Youngblood was all over it. A county commissioner had his car washed one day. He gave me a $100-dollar bill for payment. I said I couldn't change that. He drove off and Mr. Robbins explained in great detail what a pawn I was (and laughing while he did it).


----------



## Troutman123

*Carl that had to be*

after Pennington Buick right ? What was name of drug store on next corner to the North ?



Utah Carl said:


> Bingo.
> 
> One great person. Not to be afraid of. And he did live on Caduceus. I think he had a Tommy Jr., but never knew him.
> 
> I managed a car wash across from Kerwin for my wife's late father (Howard Robbins). He had a contract with the the GPD and city of Galveston. Youngblood was all over it. A county commissioner had his car washed one day. He gave me a $100-dollar bill for payment. I said I couldn't change that. He drove off and Mr. Robbins explained in great detail what a pawn I was (and laughing while he did it).


----------



## Troutman123

*Just took a look at surf cams*

Looks like white caps at end of rocks  be nice if finally laie for a while


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> after Pennington Buick right ? What was name of drug store on next corner to the North ?


South of Pennington, around a half-block on the west side of 23rd. J. Levy Bros. Funeral Home was on the SW corner after the funeral home burned down. Mr. Pennington and family were super-nice down-home people. May they RIP, as needed.

The drug store was Tremont Drug, on the NW corner of 23rd across from Kerwin and Pennington. Wife is at work, but I think we have a counter-top soda straw holder she bought when Tremont Drug auctioned off its stuff after closing.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Looks like white caps at end of rocks  be nice if finally laie for a while


calm


----------



## Troutman123

*If Charlie Pennington*

still alive I planted one of my front teeth in his head playing sandlot football at Kerwin  The brothere would get soooo pizzzzed they caught us at the drugstore but we loved it



Utah Carl said:


> South of Pennington, around a half-block on the west side of 23rd. J. Levy Bros. Funeral Home was on the SW corner after the funeral home burned down. Mr. Pennington and family were super-nice down-home people. May they RIP, as needed.
> 
> The drug store was Tremont Drug, on the NW corner of 23rd across from Kerwin and Pennington. Wife is at work, but I think we have a counter-top soda straw holder she bought when Tremont Drug auctioned off its stuff after closing.


----------



## Troutman123

*Don't think we have*

talked about this one ...Who remembers Tommy Lyons ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> talked about this one ...Who remembers Tommy Lyons ?


I do. Checking with wife, but I think he was older. Know the name, can't place the face, yet. If I suggest to wife we take out the yearbooks again, I can't be responsible for the side of my head (which she slapped at least twice on MEMORIAL Day weekend, out of the blue, for no known reason!). Tommy Lyons...you got me thinkin'. Wife has older sister. This is a puzzle. I hate puzzles.


----------



## Troutman123

*Probably class 63 or 64*

Somewhere in there kind of a rowdy guy you would remember theguys he ran with (I can't) anyway the reason for me asking he has been JP up here 2 or 3 terms now retired



Utah Carl said:


> I do. Checking with wife, but I think he was older. Know the name, can't place the face, yet. If I suggest to wife we take out the yearbooks again, I can't be responsible for the side of my head (which she slapped at least twice on MEMORIAL Day weekend, out of the blue, for no known reason!). Tommy Lyons...you got me thinkin'. Wife has older sister. This is a puzzle. I hate puzzles.


----------



## Troutman123

*Found him*

Class of 62 ....There no need get the book out save you a head slap 



Troutman123 said:


> Somewhere in there kind of a rowdy guy you would remember theguys he ran with (I can't) anyway the reason for me asking he has been JP up here 2 or 3 terms now retired


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Somewhere in there kind of a rowdy guy you would remember theguys he ran with (I can't) anyway the reason for me asking he has been JP up here 2 or 3 terms now retired


I'm on it. Know the name. Will check BHS yearbooks from 63 - 64. It may take all night of thinking, but this is a flashback waiting to happen... Tommy Lyons.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Class of 62 ....There no need get the book out save you a head slap


Head slaps are normal around here. As are sticking out tongues, rolling eyes, crossed eyes, stomach poking, etc. She was 9 years old when she first assualted me with this behavior, which I reported to her father (my employer) and he LAUGHED at me! I should SUE!

I think I can locate '62 while she is at work, maybe. I almost remember that guy.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Class of 62 ....There no need get the book out save you a head slap


The head mistress asks if the sister was Cindy, BHS around '65. I think I've sweet-talked her into getting my '62 yearbook. You owe me.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> talked about this one ...Who remembers Tommy Lyons ?


r

Wife Recovered '62 BHS yearbook. Not the person I thought I remembered. On same page with Andrew Loomis, John Listowski, Jerome Lipnick, Pam Levy, Robert Lamb.

Don't remember him on the wall. Don't know who he hung with.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Tommy was married to one of the Fusti girls, held court under the trees out in the country. I found him in the jail on night passed out, talked the arresting office in to letting me get him home and called his father in law Joe to come get him.

Water is looking good, bet a couple of tide changes will clear it up and should have a little trout run. Usually have a hard rain out of the south around July 4th, the a good trout run.


----------



## XCabledog

I knew a Danny Lyons


----------



## Troutman123

*Back to John's*

Went to school with "ChaCha" Rodriquez (I think right last name) he ran Johns for a while in early 70's .. Then ran into him at the Placio Del Rio in SA he was running the resturant there at the hotel....Heard later he died
Speaking of resturants does Paul still run Caseys ?



Troutman123 said:


> was one classy place in its time we ate there many times in the 50's


----------



## Troutman123

*Yep out in Milligan*

DPS up here never liked him he let so many people off on tickets written by DPS it got to be a joke around here. Then there was the time he got caught shooting geese out of season on his oat patch (while he was judge) Ya just gotta love Tommy Lyons , good old Island boy with a I don't give a sheet attitude. Don't see much of him anymore they closed the beer joint we use to hang out in . My daughter / his daughter are big buds I will have to ask her this afternoon



yer_corks_under said:


> Tommy was married to one of the Fusti girls, held court under the trees out in the country. I found him in the jail on night passed out, talked the arresting office in to letting me get him home and called his father in law Joe to come get him.
> 
> Water is looking good, bet a couple of tide changes will clear it up and should have a little trout run. Usually have a hard rain out of the south around July 4th, the a good trout run.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Tommy was married to one of the Fusti girls, held court under the trees out in the country. I found him in the jail on night passed out, talked the arresting office in to letting me get him home and called his father in law Joe to come get him.
> 
> Water is looking good, bet a couple of tide changes will clear it up and should have a little trout run. Usually have a hard rain out of the south around July 4th, the a good trout run.


Those Fusti girls were pure genius, always carrying books in high school and winning all sorts of academic awards. Downright sickening... (truthfully, they were sweet).


----------



## Utah Carl

XCabledog said:


> I knew a Danny Lyons


In this '62 yearbook that wife will hide when she returns from work:

Lupe Lopez, a little short fellow who worked as a bartender in front of the bowing alley on 24th & Seawall (and served whatever I wanted...at around age 14). "Hey, Lupe, whiskey, straight up!"

Irene Lyons, Jimmy Lyons, Annette Maceo (sweetheart of a girl), Olivia Maceo (beware), Alfred Magliolo (Little League; our gang used to sit on the curb and watch the clouds pass. He lived on around 56th & R 1/2 ? His parents were what all parents should be), David Mansfield (not another nicer person in the world...married Ja Rue Schmidt, Albert Choate's girlfriend, and moved to the Carribian. I took her out a few times. Everyone said I was doomed by Albert. I asked his permission. He's a gentleman, too, and a life friend.) Galveston memories.


----------



## Troutman123

*WOW*

Annette Maceo mmmm , seems like she had an eye issue like one would'nt move or something but she was a real sweetheart!!! Olivia wonder what ever happened to her ? Thought I was in love , her brother Ronnie was a hoot . Albert was a great guy



Utah Carl said:


> In this '62 yearbook that wife will hide when she returns from work:
> 
> Lupe Lopez, a little short fellow who worked as a bartender in front of the bowing alley on 24th & Seawall (and served whatever I wanted...at around age 14). "Hey, Lupe, whiskey, straight up!"
> 
> Irene Lyons, Jimmy Lyons, Annette Maceo (sweetheart of a girl), Olivia Maceo (beware), Alfred Magliolo (Little League; our gang used to sit on the curb and watch the clouds pass. He lived on around 56th & R 1/2 ? His parents were what all parents should be), David Mansfield (not another nicer person in the world...married Ja Rue Schmidt, Albert Choate's girlfriend, and moved to the Carribian. I took her out a few times. Everyone said I was doomed by Albert. I asked his permission. He's a gentleman, too, and a life friend.) Galveston memories.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Annette Maceo mmmm , seems like she had an eye issue like one would'nt move or something but she was a real sweetheart!!! Olivia wonder what ever happened to her ? Thought I was in love , her brother Ronnie was a hoot . Albert was a great guy


I think you are right on all accounts, especially Annette and Ronnie. There was RS and others, but older than I.

There was Peter Paul.

I remember when the football team went out to practice field one afternoon. This was during a time of surfers v. football. Graffiti all over the walls by the cafeteria ("Surfers rule").

My wife's deceased father was fighting the surfers away from the t-head from the Pleasure Pier, as cars lined the seawall to watch them.

Some students (surfers?) broke into the gym and stole watches and other stuff.

In the middle of the day (before it was time to skip school), I walk by a disturbance in front of the cafeteria.
Albert Choate, Gerald Sullivan, etc.

Football players vs. surfers. Gerald grabs the head surfer by the scruff of the neck and demands a return. Albert and the others are seeking a confrontation. As best I recall, the stolen items were returned.

(Mr. Robbins essentially lost the battle with surfers at 25th 61st & 91st, although he would yell at me today if he were alive.)


----------



## Troutman123

*If you have a 65 book*

go to page 120 that was a dance at LULAC that was a bunch of Houston surfers we got into a hell of a fight with (and won) got to see Oscar @ his best  Yeah buddy you did'nt mess with his Island kids!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Mr. Robbins had issues with surfers and "fishing for sharks" We'd set our long rods out and fish for anything that would bite but many was the time we were warned against "fishing for sharks" (I guess old Howard wanted to pretend the sharks werent there) 

God help us when we invariably hooked one while old Mr. Robbins was amking one of his walk arounds


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Went to school with "ChaCha" Rodriquez (I think right last name) he ran Johns for a while in early 70's .. Then ran into him at the Placio Del Rio in SA he was running the resturant there at the hotel....Heard later he died
> Speaking of resturants does Paul still run Caseys ?


C.C, I think, was involved with JH, JF., and others at a place, inbound on the south side of I-45, before 61st., where at least one murder happened and supposedly a lot of drugs, but I'm probably wrong, so this is just a guess from the long-ago past that I don't stand by. (And if this could impossibly be correct, there may have been law enforcement involved, but that could have been just a rumor that couldn't be true.)


----------



## Troutman123

*Yes Carl it was*

Johns Oyster resort , I knew the JH & JF of whish you speak but for some reason annot put names with initials



Utah Carl said:


> C.C, I think, was involved with JH, JF., and others at a place, inbound on the south side of I-45, before 61st., where at least one murder happened and supposedly a lot of drugs, but I'm probably wrong, so this is just a guess from the long-ago past that I don't stand by. (And if this could impossibly be correct, there may have been law enforcement involved, but that could have been just a rumor that couldn't be true.)


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Johns Oyster resort , I knew the JH & JF of whish you speak but for some reason annot put names with initials


One might be a lawyer, who might begrudge for some reason, but probably not. Could be another typical little snot.

The other could also be litigious, but I know I'm wrong on that.

They may have invested in a night club by John's, but probably not.

Never mind.


----------



## Troutman123

*No UC you correct*

One just came to me Jimmy Hazlett



Utah Carl said:


> One might be a lawyer, who might begrudge for some reason, but probably not. Could be another typical little snot.
> 
> The other could also be litigious, but I know I'm wrong on that.
> 
> They may have invested in a night club by John's, but probably not.
> 
> Never mind.


----------



## Troutman123

*I do remember there were*

three of them in the deal & ChaCha was sort of the front man....Is the place open again ? & Did I read were the old Kelson home is a B&B ? There was a house a bit further to the West a man by name of Ellis owned some tug boats , had a daughter Lou Ann I dated her one summer for while



Troutman123 said:


> One just came to me Jimmy Hazlett


----------



## Troutman123

*I out of here*

have some errands to run talk to you kids in the morning
Carry On


----------



## yer_corks_under

Someone just mentioned Johns and it got me to thinking about the Amapolo on Jones Dr.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Someone just mentioned Johns and it got me to thinking about the Amapolo on Jones Dr.


General response to posters:

Thanks for keeping me up all night trying to remember that about the Amapolo. It's on the tip of my memory. I'll report this to wife who will again demand I stay off Memory Lane that she has all the answers about.

JH: bingo. He may have had a terrible accident when someone may have mistakenly kicked him down the steps at Lovenberg because he may have been trying to trip a person. And he may have successfully hit upon a person who the kicker was "associated with" and with whom the kicker may be now related by marriage. It's just something I heard. It probably wasn't him and I'm sure it wasn't true.

Kelso's: sadly, vacant land

The "club" is a long-gone daddy. What a drug den (no, never there).

Ellis? Camille? The sun god was upon you, my son.


----------



## Bandman

The Amapola Restaurant was owned by Vincent Serrano and his wife. They also operated The Depot Cafe about half a block South of the Santa Fe Building on 25th. They had two lovely daughters - Mary, BHS @56, married to Dewey Johnson - I think they are back in Galveston, & Jo Ann, BHS 60 - lives in Austin.

Only ate out there once- with the BHS Acapella Choir after the minstrel show in 58. Great food. The sign over the door to the kitchen said "Customers and employees only."


----------



## Sundance

A question for those that were around. As a small boy around 1960 my great aunt and uncle lived in Galveston and my family visited at times. I vaguely remember a place on the seawall they took me (excuse for my uncle to get away and down some beer mostly). A curio shop but I think they had a beer tap room in the back. But what I remember was they had a small bear chained out back. Don't know that the bear ever did anything special but pretty interesting to a 5 year old. Anyone remember the place?? I'm thinking just to the east of 61st St. but I may be wrong.


----------



## Utah Carl

Sundance said:


> A question for those that were around. As a small boy around 1960 my great aunt and uncle lived in Galveston and my family visited at times. I vaguely remember a place on the seawall they took me (excuse for my uncle to get away and down some beer mostly). A curio shop but I think they had a beer tap room in the back. But what I remember was they had a small bear chained out back. Don't know that the bear ever did anything special but pretty interesting to a 5 year old. Anyone remember the place?? I'm thinking just to the east of 61st St. but I may be wrong.


Do you remember if it was over the water or across on the north side of the seawall?

Your memory could have been the Pleasure Pier, at 25th. They had an indoor zoo in the exhibit hall around that time. Carnival rides and concessions up front. Wife and family lived on the pier, in an apartment by the t-head. The tap room could have been the Marine Ballroom near the t-head, but it was probablythe Golden Garter ("world's longest bar") near the front gate, where you may have seen your first male dressed as a woman (and not have known what you were seeing, which was a good thing).

(Wife and sisters used to walk around with spider monkeys on their shoulders. YICK! How disgusting was that?)


----------



## Troutman123

*UC could better address*

this but I don't think there was much on the wall between 53rd & 61st back then I don't remember a bear



Sundance said:


> A question for those that were around. As a small boy around 1960 my great aunt and uncle lived in Galveston and my family visited at times. I vaguely remember a place on the seawall they took me (excuse for my uncle to get away and down some beer mostly). A curio shop but I think they had a beer tap room in the back. But what I remember was they had a small bear chained out back. Don't know that the bear ever did anything special but pretty interesting to a 5 year old. Anyone remember the place?? I'm thinking just to the east of 61st St. but I may be wrong.


----------



## Troutman123

*That name rings a*

bell where was it located ?



Bandman said:


> The Amapola Restaurant was owned by Vincent Serrano and his wife. They also operated The Depot Cafe about half a block South of the Santa Fe Building on 25th. They had two lovely daughters - Mary, BHS @56, married to Dewey Johnson - I think they are back in Galveston, & Jo Ann, BHS 60 - lives in Austin.
> 
> Only ate out there once- with the BHS Acapella Choir after the minstrel show in 58. Great food. The sign over the door to the kitchen said "Customers and employees only."


----------



## Troutman123

*OK now that I have*

identified the JH help an old man out and drop me some sort of hint on the JF ? I remember the tripping incident , did anyone ever answer my question about Courtney Smart Pop's son is he still around ? Last I heard about him (back in late 60's) he was working GAF in TC.... Camille ? Unless you speak of hurricane Louann (a cutie) who I dated she had a younger sister cannot remember name



Utah Carl said:


> General response to posters:
> 
> Thanks for keeping me up all night trying to remember that about the Amapolo. It's on the tip of my memory. I'll report this to wife who will again demand I stay off Memory Lane that she has all the answers about.
> 
> JH: bingo. He may have had a terrible accident when someone may have mistakenly kicked him down the steps at Lovenberg because he may have been trying to trip a person. And he may have successfully hit upon a person who the kicker was "associated with" and with whom the kicker may be now related by marriage. It's just something I heard. It probably wasn't him and I'm sure it wasn't true.
> 
> Kelso's: sadly, vacant land
> 
> The "club" is a long-gone daddy. What a drug den (no, never there).
> 
> Ellis? Camille? The sun god was upon you, my son.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> identified the JH help an old man out and drop me some sort of hint on the JF ? I remember the tripping incident , did anyone ever answer my question about Courtney Smart Pop's son is he still around ? Last I heard about him (back in late 60's) he was working GAF in TC.... Camille ? Unless you speak of hurricane Louann (a cutie) who I dated she had a younger sister cannot remember name


The JF may own property on the Strand and may have owned t-shirt shops at the beginning of his career, but probably not. His legacy continues, perhaps, but I could have him confused with someone else.

The tripping incident...you must have been on a north staircase at Lovenberg in around 1957, around the time "the music died". If you are Jimmy, I'm sorry, but you were tagging me to take a fall, and I had enough to worry about at the time. JR says hello. We hope you are well.

I've never heard of Pop Smart's son in recent history, but remember him as a nice guy and can see his wide smile. Smart not in the phone book. Cheat book says (1947) that Rudolph H. Smart (Pop) and wife, Irene, lived at 4601 O. He was still principal of Lovenberg back then.
Wish I could remember the name of that female (gray hair) vice principal. Ms. Smith? Some "people" made her life hell (ok I'm sorry for that, too).

And how about the Pachucos with the horse shoe taps on their shoes?

Wife doesn't remember the cafe. I do, but can't shake it out from the brain. Want to say it was around 61st & Heards.

53rd to 61st & seawall: There may have been a drive-in down there (not a very good one). A water slide was on the gun mound where the San Luis is. There was an annual carnival at 61st & Seawall (NW corner) where the municipal golf course was and Casa del Mar is. There was a guy with an old long horn steer (for photos) where K-Mart was on S in the '50's.

Wife says she doesn't remember a bear on the Pleasure Pier. But she was 9. I almost remember one (I was 14).


----------



## Troutman123

*Nope was'nt there till*

about 59 - 60 must just remember the story....& you know I not him ... Tell JR hello (whoever JR is)....Yes He had a great smile he and I would wade the surf in June - July when the water cleared up Great Guy.... Seems like I remember may dad telling stories about Pop Smart.. Can't help you on name of second in command grsy hair... Sorry JF still a head knocker....Pachucos have'nt heard that name in years  first person to come to mind Jesse Cruz  thought he was a bad *** but actually a pretty nice guy , heard he ended up making liscense plates and died at an early age (may be wrong on that one) I don't remember it on the pier either I seem to remember one but seems like it was down West at Reds maybe?



Utah Carl said:


> The JF may own property on the Strand and may have owned t-shirt shops at the beginning of his career, but probably not. His legacy continues, perhaps, but I could have him confused with someone else.
> 
> The tripping incident...you must have been on a north staircase at Lovenberg in around 1957, around the time "the music died". If you are Jimmy, I'm sorry, but you were tagging me to take a fall, and I had enough to worry about at the time. JR says hello.
> 
> I've never heard of Pop Smart's son in recent history, but remember him as a nice guy and can see his wide smile. Smart not in the phone book. Cheat book says (1947) that Rudolph H. Smart (Pop) and wife, Irene, lived at 4601 O. He was still principal of Lovenberg back then.
> Wish I could remember the name of that female (gray hair) vice principal. Ms. Smith? Some "people" made her life hell (ok I'm sorry for that, too).
> 
> And how about the Pachucos with the horse shoe taps on their shoes?
> 
> Wife doesn't remember the cafe. I do, but can't shake it out from the brain. Want to say it was around 61st & Heards.
> 
> 53rd to 61st & seawall: There may have been a drive-in down there (not a very good one). A water slide was on the gun mound where the San Luis is. There was an annual carnival at 61st & Seawall (NW corner) where the municipal golf course was and Casa del Mar is. There was a guy with an old long horn steer (for photos) where K-Mart was on S in the '50's.
> 
> Wife says she doesn't remember a bear on the Pleasure Pier. But she was 9. I almost remember one (I was 14).


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> about 59 - 60 must just remember the story....& you know I not him ... Tell JR hello (whoever JR is)....Yes He had a great smile he and I would wade the surf in June - July when the water cleared up Great Guy.... Seems like I remember may dad telling stories about Pop Smart.. Can't help you on name of second in command grsy hair... Sorry JF still a head knocker....Pachucos have'nt heard that name in years  first person to come to mind Jesse Cruz  thought he was a bad *** but actually a pretty nice guy , heard he ended up making liscense plates and died at an early age (may be wrong on that one) I don't remember it on the pier either I seem to remember one but seems like it was down West at Reds maybe?


The JF is Joe Flores (Yaga). He's a decent guy, won't sue. Sold my parent's home to his former wife, who was among a bunch of "stalkers" in high school that I couldn't shake. Saw him in the Bank of Galveston one time. He said he was in the "prime of my life." He was in his 40's. Interesting. I kept that in my mind as inspiration. He could have been a civic pain in the butt, but he took the opposite path.

My best friend in elementary school was Teddy Robinson (father, county judge, T.R. Robinson). We'd sneak off in the summers and go fishing down around Ft. Crockett. Bobby Rohde was a friend, and we'd all walk down to the Pleasure Pier to fish (my wife's deceased father gave me a free pass to entice paying youngsters to the t-head). Teddy was fascinated with a new-comer, Elvis Presley. He tried to act like him. He also punched me one time at Travis Elementary School. A Pacuchco cornered Teddy in the hall in the Lovenberg gym that was up by the bandhall. I walked on by. Teddy survived, but chastised me for not helping him. "Teddy, do you remember what you did to me at the playground at Travis?" He eventually died from injuries from Viet Nam. RIP: Teddy, my friend.


----------



## Troutman123

*Bobby only name*

ring a bell I get my books out in a bit when the boss not around see if I find pictures to jar memory...As I have stated I down there 22nd for ? days , you remember Carl Bond ? Anyway he going to meet me and we going to hang out some I going try print all this out seewhat he can add


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> ring a bell I get my books out in a bit when the boss not around see if I find pictures to jar memory...As I have stated I down there 22nd for ? days , you remember Carl Bond ? Anyway he going to meet me and we going to hang out some I going try print all this out seewhat he can add


Don't exactly remember Carl Bond, but maybe if I try harder. Was he GPD? Graduated what year (from BHS?)?

JR = Jackie Robbins (father, Howard Robbins, GM and showman of the Pleasure Pier until Carla took it down in 1961 (we have pictures of that disaster), built the 61st St. Pier, 91st St Pier and the suite motel over by the water slide). Known as my shadow on the Pleasure Pier when she was 9 and I was 14. Married 2 years ago on the beach below the Pier. Sniff sniff.


----------



## Bandman

The Amapola was on the road to the airport. Stewart Rd. curved to the left past 61st, but the airport road stayed straight.

Mrs. Gray was Vice-Principal of Lovenberg with Mr. Smart. I think his son Rudy is listed on the Ball High website run by Leon Lowery.

The Shark Club used to set up at dusk on the end of one of the rock piers. They had a small inflatable raft they used to take the baits out. Ice chests, lanterns, radios, everything they needed for a long night. They left the carcasses on the beach and the city would send out a dump truck and crew early the next morning to pick them up before too many tourists saw them.


----------



## Troutman123

*Carl BHS*

class 65 , he , Tramonte , Mrtin Ripoll , Mike Marshall & I ran strong together...He was a hellofa pitcher... don't beleive GPD think spent his carrer in banking on mainland


----------



## Bandman

There was an old drive in between 53rd and 61st during the late 50s, when there wasn't of anything else out there. It was operated for a while by the D'Albergo family.


----------



## Troutman123

*Sure beleive*

further west on North side Broadway



Bandman said:


> There was an old drive in between 53rd and 61st during the late 50s, when there wasn't of anything else out there. It was operated for a while by the D'Albergo family.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Bandman said:


> The Amapola was on the road to the airport. Stewart Rd. curved to the left past 61st, but the airport road stayed straight.
> 
> Mrs. Gray was Vice-Principal of Lovenberg with Mr. Smart. I think his son Rudy is listed on the Ball High website run by Leon Lowery.
> 
> The Shark Club used to set up at dusk on the end of one of the rock piers. They had a small inflatable raft they used to take the baits out. Ice chests, lanterns, radios, everything they needed for a long night. They left the carcasses on the beach and the city would send out a dump truck and crew early the next morning to pick them up before too many tourists saw them.


Jones Drive, directly across from Pine street in Gulf Village . I grew up at 2512 Pine and we moved around the corner to Youpon in the early seventies . My parents live there to this day.

Every house in that entire area had 4 feet of water in it during Ike. Gulf Village, Havre Laffitte, all of em.


----------



## Troutman123

*Bingo Bandman*

I remember it now


----------



## Troutman123

*UC...What year*

you two lovebirds get out of school ? BHS ?



Utah Carl said:


> Don't exactly remember Carl Bond, but maybe if I try harder. Was he GPD? Graduated what year (from BHS?)?
> 
> JR = Jackie Robbins (father, Howard Robbins, GM and showman of the Pleasure Pier until Carla took it down in 1961 (we have pictures of that disaster), built the 61st St. Pier, 91st St Pier and the suite motel over by the water slide). Known as my shadow on the Pleasure Pier when she was 9 and I was 14. Married 2 years ago on the beach below the Pier. Sniff sniff.


----------



## Troutman123

*OK Boys & Girls its Bud Light Time*

You kids have a good night & we can continue tomorrow ....UC don't let the Mrs. put you in time out
Carry ON


----------



## Utah Carl

Stumpgrinder said:


> Jones Drive, directly across from Pine street in Gulf Village . I grew up at 2512 Pine and we moved around the corner to Youpon in the early seventies . My parents live there to this day.
> 
> Every house in that entire area had 4 feet of water in it during Ike. Gulf Village, Havre Laffitte, all of em.


Beginning to remember that. Bldg. sill there, I think. Best friend lived over there.

Youpon: dated Pookie Arena in high school, she lived on Youpon. A darling girl.

Drive-in west of 53rd & Broadway? Gus's jet fried (but it was on south side)?

D'Albergo? Preston was a great guy. I could just look at him and he'd start laughing. Is that saying something about me or him? Oh, well. Laughter is good. There was a whole bunch of D'Albergos in GISD.

BHS lovebirds? They finally asked me to graduate from BHS. Vollert frequently gave me permission (demanded) that I leave the premises. Wife and her sisters graduated normally. She and I are former GISD employees. We didn't "hook up" until a few years ago.

Life is strange.


----------



## Sundance

Guys, I got in touch with my mother and she remembers the bear too. She says it was more a beer joint than anything else. And what I remember was not even a permanent building but more like a palapa boarded in. The bear was out back on a chain in the sand. Not any kind of zoo. It was definitely not in the main area of town....sat all by itself so could have been out as far as 61st St. Not really that important, as the thread goes just an old Galveston memory.


----------



## Sundance

Funny how stuff will pop in your head. I remember now seeing the men go out back with beer and feed the bear probably either peanuts or popcorn. Smoking cigarettes. Long time ago!!


----------



## k-dog

bear? does not ring a bell but for many years texas park and wildlife had a bear season in galveston county for some reason? always wondered why??? there was a place in pearland that had a trading post were you could by beer walk out back and give it to a buffalo! jezz so long ago were has the time gone i love this thread thank guys


----------



## yer_corks_under

Was the bear on 57th where Ina's lounge was. Later called the Seagull when Frank Shukenes had it.


----------



## Troutman123

*Was that on the bend on S ?*

You have any idea what Frank doing these days I down there in few weeks would like to see him ?



yer_corks_under said:


> Was the bear on 57th where Ina's lounge was. Later called the Seagull when Frank Shukenes had it.


----------



## Troutman123

*You forgetting*

Pop's Pool Hall ..."Rack em Pop" 



Bandman said:


> There was an old drive in between 53rd and 61st during the late 50s, when there wasn't of anything else out there. It was operated for a while by the D'Albergo family.


----------



## Troutman123

*Sorry Mr. Band*

Thought you were talking drive in movie.....My Bad



Troutman123 said:


> further west on North side Broadway


----------



## XCabledog

& Triangle across the street.


----------



## Troutman123

*X Remind me*

Of which you speak please?



XCabledog said:


> & Triangle across the street.


----------



## XCabledog

Troutman123 said:


> Of which you speak please?


 traingle pool hall across from pop's


----------



## Troutman123

*Can't pull that*

one out of the old memory bank for some reason???????? I so love old age 
Hey UC , the wife have you in "time out" today ?



XCabledog said:


> traingle pool hall across from pop's


----------



## Troutman123

*UC if not mistaken*

seems like you said the Mrs lived in the apartments SW corner 45th & S ? Ask her if she remembers a girl by name Nancy Miller she went by Jo ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> seems like you said the Mrs lived in the apartments SW corner 45th & S ? Ask her if she remembers a girl by name Nancy Miller she went by Jo ?


I'm enjoying reading the other posts about stuff I don't remember (do remember Frankie Shukanes, seems like he had a fine sister, but didn't know him or her).

It's a beautiful day, green water, incoming tide I think, SE breeze around 12. Birds seem to be making a small come-back. By the way, that is a barge I reported down at 91st St. Pier. I see the blue navigation lights at night. They be pertty.

I'll check with Mrs. wife now on Nancy Miller (Jo).


----------



## Troutman123

*Yes he did*

She was 2-3 years older than us....Frank was a BAD arse but great guy...Black guy knocked him down with a brick and Frank got up off the ground and beat him to within an inch of his life.... This thread has added much anticipation to my upcoming trip I appreciate all you guys helpimng me relive my youth 



Utah Carl said:


> I'm enjoying reading the other posts about stuff I don't remember (do remember Frankie Shukanes, seems like he had a fine sister, but didn't know him or her).
> 
> It's a beautiful day, green water, incoming tide I think, SE breeze around 12. Birds seem to be making a small come-back. By the way, that is a barge I reported down at 91st St. Pier. I see the blue navigation lights at night. They be pertty.
> 
> I'll check with Mrs. wife now on Nancy Miller (Jo).


----------



## Troutman123

*Wll Kids its Bud Light time*

You folks have a good weekend 
Carry On


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> She was 2-3 years older than us....Frank was a BAD arse but great guy...Black guy knocked him down with a brick and Frank got up off the ground and beat him to within an inch of his life.... This thread has added much anticipation to my upcoming trip I appreciate all you guys helpimng me relive my youth


Waiting for wife...probably out with the janitor again.

I found a Nancy Miller on page 60 of BHS '64 yearbook. She was a junior. These kids look like they are all from the '60's. Should have bought some Aqua Net stock...

Vollert, principal; Charlie Wilson, VP. Ms. Schmidt worked in the office, Mr. Morris was custodian, Miss Tate was the librarian, Bill Brown was president that class (father sold cars), Kevin Frye was VP (father worked for Merrill Lynch, Kevin may be dead), Susan Pennington (Buick) secretary and Vicki Tavener (fine) treasurer.

When wife gets mad, I tell her these girls are probably all over 200 lbs, married several times, with numerous children and grandchildren. That makes her feel better about the memories (I think/hope).


----------



## Bandman

Frank Shukanes indeed had 3 beautiful sisters. The oldest one I did not know, the youngest was just growing up when I left, but I went to school for 13 years with Lennie. She was absolutely gorgeous from 5th grade on up - at least that's about the first time I noticed. At our 40th reunion in 1999 she looked great - the same size she was in high school. The older brother James played football for Darrell Tully at BHS.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> You folks have a good weekend
> Carry On


Hey, Mr. Troutman: wife just emailed...doesn't remember Nancy Miller. They only lived there for a few years, then moved out to Spanish Grant.

Enjoy the weekend, it should be perfect.


----------



## Utah Carl

*Cotton Stables*

Contribution from wife: Cotton Stables used to be on (SE) corner of 75th & Stewart in the '50's. Her family rented horses and rode down the seawall to the old municipal golf course at 61st & Seawall (NW). Racking brain, but can't remember it.

She came across Crys Ippolito today (sister of Ippy and daughter of Carlos...Dr. Pepper). The daughter and Carlos live in Adler Circle (not together). Ippy (married Meredith Brick way-back-when, whose mother worked at BHS for a while) and they moved to Austin.

Nicer people, there are not. I would be planning to slip out a side door at BHS and Ippy would walk up, big smile, and almost prevent my escape with chit-chat.

Is this like gossiping by the clothes line?


----------



## Troutman123

*Stihard to beleive*

You did'nt know Frank S. he , Ippy & Bubba Feigle were attached at the hip ? Strange
Gossip or just a few old forts reliving their youth ? Which ever it good stuff my friend  I do remember the stables..I remember Meredith seems like she was year or so older than us ? Seems like he dated Robin Denbo in senior year ? Don't remember Crys



Utah Carl said:


> Contribution from wife: Cotton Stables used to be on (SE) corner of 75th & Stewart in the '50's. Her family rented horses and rode down the seawall to the old municipal golf course at 61st & Seawall (NW). Racking brain, but can't remember it.
> 
> She came across Crys Ippolito today (sister of Ippy and daughter of Carlos...Dr. Pepper). The daughter and Carlos live in Adler Circle (not together). Ippy (married Meredith Brick way-back-when, whose mother worked at BHS for a while) and they moved to Austin.
> 
> Nicer people, there are not. I would be planning to slip out a side door at BHS and Ippy would walk up, big smile, and almost prevent my escape with chit-chat.
> 
> Is this like gossiping by the clothes line?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> You did'nt know Frank S. he , Ippy & Bubba Feigle were attached at the hip ? Strange
> Gossip or just a few old forts reliving their youth ? Which ever it good stuff my friend  I do remember the stables..I remember Meredith seems like she was year or so older than us ? Seems like he dated Robin Denbo in senior year ? Don't remember Crys


Way different crowd. I remember Bubba Feigle (his father had a wrecker service?). Meredith was in my class. Ippy was a year younger. Robin -- she was a sophmore in the '64 yearbook (that belongs to wife). I remembered the name. Nice looking chick w/blond hair. Wife says Robin's sister was Ginger...don't remember her (I remember wife, not Ginger).


----------



## Bandman

Great thread. I'll be out of pocket for a while. I'm headed to POC tomorrow for a few days at the cabin, sitting on the porch watching the tide rise and fall on Big Bayou. Then a couple of days in the Valley. Keep it going.


----------



## Troutman123

*Kevin went to Fredericksburg*

heard died Aides , Susan Charlies (my tooth still in his head I bet) brother....Vickie was a cutie now 200 lb I sure with wart on end of nose 



Utah Carl said:


> Waiting for wife...probably out with the janitor again.
> 
> I found a Nancy Miller on page 60 of BHS '64 yearbook. She was a junior. These kids look like they are all from the '60's. Should have bought some Aqua Net stock...
> 
> Vollert, principal; Charlie Wilson, VP. Ms. Schmidt worked in the office, Mr. Morris was custodian, Miss Tate was the librarian, Bill Brown was president that class (father sold cars), Kevin Frye was VP (father worked for Merrill Lynch, Kevin may be dead), Susan Pennington (Buick) secretary and Vicki Tavener (fine) treasurer.
> 
> When wife gets mad, I tell her these girls are probably all over 200 lbs, married several times, with numerous children and grandchildren. That makes her feel better about the memories (I think/hope).


----------



## Troutman123

*Robin lived*

on corner NE of about 50th & S couple blocks from Pransky twins , don't remember her sister



Utah Carl said:


> Way different crowd. I remember Bubba Feigle (his father had a wrecker service?). Meredith was in my class. Ippy was a year younger. Robin -- she was a sophmore in the '64 yearbook (that belongs to wife). I remembered the name. Nice looking chick w/blond hair. Wife says Robin's sister was Ginger...don't remember her (I remember wife, not Ginger).


----------



## Troutman123

*Is Todd shipyard*

still in business ?


----------



## yer_corks_under

*Is Todd shipyard*

I don't the current name!


----------



## k-dog

??? 70s 80s were is he now? crazy jim hays? he was a pilot for the mosquito control board. it was fun to watch him fly so low on the west end. and was a real nice guy


----------



## yer_corks_under

Frank S is still in town, retired and lives on 44th N area. He is in the book. He comes around the elks every now and then.


----------



## Troutman123

*Finally talked with my brother*

and he told me tell you hello



yer_corks_under said:


> Frank S is still in town, retired and lives on 44th N area. He is in the book. He comes around the elks every now and then.


----------



## Troutman123

*Anyone know if Johnny Maisel*

still around town ? Last time I talked with him he was thinking about moving to Costa Rica....The wife gave me a kitchen pass to go in September to chase Tarpon with some of my buds and I would like to look him up


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> heard died Aides , Susan Charlies (my tooth still in his head I bet) brother....Vickie was a cutie now 200 lb I sure with wart on end of nose


I heard he lived in a garage apt. on around 50th and Ave. U decades ago, where he attempted s. He seemed like such a nice guy, but "who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men?"


----------



## Troutman123

*And once again*

demonstrating your keen judgement ability



Utah Carl said:


> I heard he lived in a garage apt. on around 50th and Ave. U decades ago, where he attempted s. He seemed like such a nice guy, but "who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men?"


----------



## Troutman123

*Another question*

Who owns all vacant land on Pelican ? Individual , city , county or state ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Who owns all vacant land on Pelican ? Individual , city , county or state ?


The Port of Houston owns enough to build a container terminal, which they want to do (round-the-clock container trucks, lights, noise, etc. for A&M, cruise ship terminal, downtown Galveston and anyone who travels on I-45. The port of Galveston sold it to them several years ago. That's all I factually know, as far as vacant land is concerned. It's a conflicted mis-managed mess.


----------



## Troutman123

*Always wondered*

why it has sat vacant all these years but given this information all it good for now is industrial I suppose. I remember when we were kids there was always talk of making it a gambling meca


----------



## Troutman123

*Hey Carl*

Think I have figured out who the wife is (good catch) I remember her if I right


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Think I have figured out who the wife is (good catch) I remember her if I right


Thank you. She's a brat. After over 50 years of knowing her, as I think I've posted, she still sticks her tongue out at me, rolls her eyes, crosses her eyes, makes strange sounds (like birds, actually she's pretty good at that). I had to make "The Rules of NO!" that I taped to the refrigerator. Don't know why I bother. I'm always ducking from something she throws.

Pelican Island used to be the site of old Quarantine Station. There was a ferry that crossed over to Todds, but I don't remember that. The unelected Park Board came in and tore down the Quarantine Station (think, South Pacific). They are fixing to go into competition with the private sector (again) by building an RV park. 
The unelected Wharves Board sold a big chunk to the Port of Houston. Wife reminds me that Mitchell still has his own chunk. This is Galveston: it's all rigged.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yes Yes*

Now I recall it was where Sea Wolfe park is today ? Don't remember ferry but stands to reason cuz they didn't build the bridge until late 50's ? And my Great grandfather worked there way before that


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Now I recall it was where Sea Wolfe park is today ? Don't remember ferry but stands to reason cuz they didn't build the bridge until late 50's ? And my Great grandfather worked there way before that


The Lovenberg Jr. High School band (Felix Katz, director) played at the opening of the bridge. I was a band member "playing" there because the band hall and office were the only a/c in the bldg. I spent a lot of time in both.

The Quarantine Station was where the park is today. I'll post a photo of it if I can ever get my scanner to work. It was like a Tahiti island. The fishing was great (for everyone else) and free.

On the other side of the ferry landing was the Coast Guard base. It had the same design. I was in the USMCR and the Coasties fed us in their mess hall. No a/c. Screened windows. It don't get no better than that. (Van C. was a cook and brought shrimp for the CO. Steve G. was the company "photographer". Several, not alluding to the above, were mustered out after a psychiatrist said they were mentally unfit. Money = power.)


----------



## Troutman123

*You remember*

what year the bridge opened?


----------



## McIII

*Pelican Island Bridge*

I'm not sure on the bridge opening, but my dad worked on it (operating a tug I believe) sometimes in the early 50's before he went to work at Monsanto in 1954 at the age of 20 + or -. I also read the talk about the stables at the west end around 75th. My Grandfather owned some stables around there back in the 40's I believe. I have heard my Dad and Grandmother talk about them before they passed away. Also, I believe my Grandmother told me that my Uncle Swede used to be the law west of 61st back during the 40's as well. I think I am remembering that correctly.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> what year the bridge opened?


I would say 1957.

MCIII: I barely remember that name, Swede. Looked him up in my cheat book (Pioneers of West Galveston Island, but he wasn't there). The Sullivans (Gerald and John) would remember him. Maybe you could drop a line to Gerald (2 Colony Park Cir. 77554) or Sullivan Properties (5714 Harborside Dr. 77554) with your email. Times a-runnin' for the living who would have first-hand memories.


----------



## McIII

*Swede*

This is terrible that I cannot remember for sure his last name, but I believe it was Nelson. I remember my Grandmother saying that we were somehow related to John L Sullivan, the boxer. My Grandparents and Dad and Mother were all from Galveston. I was born there as well at St. Mary's in 1954. We had a lot of law enforcement and firemen in the family. Still do.


----------



## Utah Carl

McIII said:


> This is terrible that I cannot remember for sure his last name, but I believe it was Nelson. I remember my Grandmother saying that we were somehow related to John L Sullivan, the boxer. My Grandparents and Dad and Mother were all from Galveston. I was born there as well at St. Mary's in 1954. We had a lot of law enforcement and firemen in the family. Still do.


The Sullivans (the father is a long-gone daddy...tall lanky guy always wearing a cowboy hat) had ranch(es) down the island from just after the turn of the last century. I would send a note to Sullivan Properties and tell them you are trying to capture accounts of Swede and would they (John and/or Gerald) give (email) you something you can pass on to future generations?

This was at a time when the city limits ended at 57th (by some accounts) or 61st. Happy fishing, St. Mary's alumni! (WHAT? Had to born without a/c?)


----------



## Troutman123

*I will see Gerald*

Possibly in 2 weeks when down there but I know will see 1st August at big cattle gig up here
I too St Mary baby 1946 and yep carl no ac



Utah Carl said:


> The Sullivans (the father is a long-gone daddy...tall lanky guy always wearing a cowboy hat) had ranch(es) down the island from just after the turn of the last century. I would send a note to Sullivan Properties and tell them you are trying to capture accounts of Swede and would they (John and/or Gerald) give (email) you something you can pass on to future generations?
> 
> This was at a time when the city limits ended at 57th (by some accounts) or 61st. Happy fishing, St. Mary's alumni! (WHAT? Had to born without a/c?)


----------



## Tortuga

LOL.. *155 pages* of posts !!!!

Lawdy...when I started this thread...I kinda figgered it would be mebbe a 'two page wonder'...but you guys have made it really interesting....

Carl...or one of you other BOIs..you oughta print this whole thing out and sent it to a 'vanity press' publisher... Betcha it would sell more than a few copies.....:biggrin:

Keep 'er going,Boys....this may be an ALL TIME record thread on 2cool.....I hadda look back and see.. I started it in March, *2009.* MAN,,it's gotta be a record holder already....LOL


----------



## Troutman123

*Just a few old*

forts reliving the dream ...to those who were not around they have no idea just how great of a place the island was to grow up and live . Different times back then. I have a convention down there 22nd -25th I'm sure driving around will give me a lot of memories to write about . Carl & Yer cork have been a wealth of knowledge ....Thank you for getting it started



Tortuga said:


> LOL.. *155 pages* of posts !!!!
> 
> Lawdy...when I started this thread...I kinda figgered it would be mebbe a 'two page wonder'...but you guys have made it really interesting....
> 
> Carl...or one of you other BOIs..you oughta print this whole thing out and sent it to a 'vanity press' publisher... Betcha it would sell more than a few copies.....:biggrin:
> 
> Keep 'er going,Boys....this may be an ALL TIME record thread on 2cool.....I hadda look back and see.. I started it in March, *2009.* MAN,,it's gotta be a record holder already....LOL


----------



## Tortuga

Troutman123 said:


> forts reliving the dream ...to those who were not around they have no idea just how great of a place the island was to grow up and live . Different times back then. I have a convention down there 22nd -25th I'm sure driving around will give me a lot of memories to write about . Carl & Yer cork have been a wealth of knowledge ....Thank you for getting it started


LOL...I hear ya, TM.. especially about the 'reliving' thing...that's about all there is for me anymore..:rotfl:

Many a happy memory of time spent on the island over the last 80 years. But you're right about 'different times'.. Oh well..time changes all...


----------



## Troutman123

*You too a BOI*

and been down there 80 yers ?



Tortuga said:


> LOL...I hear ya, TM.. especially about the 'reliving' thing...that's about all there is for me anymore..:rotfl:
> 
> Many a happy memory of time spent on the island over the last 80 years. But you're right about 'different times'.. Oh well..time changes all...


----------



## Utah Carl

Tortuga said:


> LOL.. *155 pages* of posts !!!!
> 
> Lawdy...when I started this thread...I kinda figgered it would be mebbe a 'two page wonder'...but you guys have made it really interesting....
> 
> Carl...or one of you other BOIs..you oughta print this whole thing out and sent it to a 'vanity press' publisher... Betcha it would sell more than a few copies.....:biggrin:
> 
> Keep 'er going,Boys....this may be an ALL TIME record thread on 2cool.....I hadda look back and see.. I started it in March, *2009.* MAN,,it's gotta be a record holder already....LOL


This thread is eye-witness shared memories of a wisp of time, when people, even kids, were free to be whoever they were and whoever they hoped to be. Wife "hates" this site because I, for one, am fixated on it because it's like a reunion. But she was there, too, in those days and I can yell out to her (unless she's sitting next to me) and ask if she remembers so-and-so or this-and-that and she usually comes through. It's a blessing, thank you!


----------



## Troutman123

*And there is so much*

more we could talk about but that wouldn't be as interesting to many of you IMHO as this discussion of old commerce and buildings with an occassional gossip about some of the Island icons and legends


----------



## Troutman123

*Well kids its Bud Light time*

See y'all tomorrow
Carry On


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> more we could talk about but that wouldn't be as interesting to many of you IMHO as this discussion of old commerce and buildings with an occassional gossip about some of the Island icons and legends


I, for one, could go with that, but very limited in the info dept.

It was around 25 years ago this summer when J.R. McConnell brought his favorite singer, Johnny Cash, to the Strand (23rd) to open McConnell's refurbished building SE corner, across from Mitchell's Wentletrap Restaurant. His go-to guy was the late Don Hubbell (former city councilman), who he hired. Not long thereafter McConnell paid his jail mate to help him electrocute himself into wherever he is now.

The Galveston Historical ("hysterical") Foundation went on a crusade to save old downtown buildings from destruction by the mighty powers, beginning in the '70's. That's an interesting story. The Mosquito Fleet is another (unelected Wharves Board wanted to move it to Pelican Island).


----------



## Tortuga

Troutman123 said:


> and been down there 80 yers ?


LOL..Nope TM...I'm a BOHouston..but the family has been going down there for what seems like centuries... Very cheap vacation back during the depression when I wuz born.

Matter of fact..I distinctly remember that the whole family was on the beach when news came of the Pearl Harbor attack (I wuz about 10)

All the adults were gathered around the old Packard listening to the news on the car radion... Within two months or less..every male down there was wearing some kind of uniform...

Galaveston was mainly just a 'Hell Raising" place for us to go during high school..How we made those hundreds of trips back to Houston in the middle of the night on that gnarly two lane road....with a load of booze inside all of us...is still one of the minor miracles in my life...LOL


----------



## Utah Carl

Tortuga said:


> LOL..Nope TM...I'm a BOHouston..but the family has been going down there for what seems like centuries... Very cheap vacation back during the depression when I wuz born.
> 
> Matter of fact..I distinctly remember that the whole family was on the beach when news came of the Pearl Harbor attack (I wuz about 10)
> 
> All the adults were gathered around the old Packard listening to the news on the car radion... Within two months or less..every male down there was wearing some kind of uniform...
> 
> Galaveston was mainly just a 'Hell Raising" place for us to go during high school..How we made those hundreds of trips back to Houston in the middle of the night on that gnarly two lane road....with a load of booze inside all of us...is still one of the minor miracles in my life...LOL


Don't be a tease. Tell us more about those memories.

(We took that 2-lane road up to downtown Houston...Foleys and Sears. My father pointed to the empty prairie between here and Houston and said we wouldn't believe what it was about to become. But he also said there would be no more post office because everyone would be connected by pneumatic tubes!)


----------



## Tortuga

Utah Carl said:


> Don't be a tease. Tell us more about those memories!


LOL...OK..one that comes to mind..We wuz probably 17 or 18 (but all had phony drivers licenses that SWORE we were 21).. Took the GFs to the Balinese.. I got on the cra p table and got HOT.. Made about six or seven straight passes.. I wuz only betting probably 5 bucks a roll..and was sure as hell no threat to the B Room bankroll...but there were several older folks at the table and they got on my 'boat'...and some serious cash was being passed to them.. I can almost hear them now..."Come on, Kid..One More !! One More roll !!!!! "

'Bout then the Manager came up to me and pulled me aside...

"Mr. D..I'm sorry but I will have to ask you to leave the tables. Your parents called earlier and said it was OK for you to visit...but NO gambling. We will be happy to comp your dinners and drinks and dancing for this inconvenience so please enjoy yourselves"

Now...in the first place my folks didn't have a clue that I was even in Galveston.. No 2..they wouldn't have cared if I was gambling with what little money I had..(LOL)

Think they were a little more interested in some of the thousand dollar bettors that were riding my coat tails...:biggrin:

Good Times...Good Times...:smile:


----------



## portalto

This does have Galveston ties - when I was having our first son, which was on Valentines night, Dr Estrada was my OB and came to check on me wearing his tux. I thought, wow not every Dr wears a tux to deliver a baby. He was taking his wife out to dinner!
Fast forward to my second son, Dr E and my mom are talking. Turns out he was from Galveston and they grew up across the street from each other and mom played with his sisters. Dr Estrada married a Fertitta (found that out in his obituary). Dr E and mom are talking, reminiscing, and I'm like - I hurt. Dr E looks at me and tells me I'm ok and starts up the conversation with Mom right where they left off. I will never forget watching them talk, laughing, reminiscing and all I want is an epidural!


----------



## Bandman

Carl- The Pelican Island bridge dedication was in December of 1958 (I think). The Ball High and Lovenberg Bands ( maybe Austin's too) were combined for the big show. I was off at region band clinic and missed playing it. My best buddy dropped his trombone mouthpiece through the drawbridge grate and had to borrow one from a junior high kid. In subsequent elections Mayor Herbert Cartwright's slogan was "Thanks a Million!" Many thought that was how much he made on the bridge deal. The Lovenberg band director was Fenton Katz, a great jazz trumpet player who played with Joe Ginsberg's Orchestra. Charles Vassalo was at Austin JH.

There was nothing new on Pelican Island for several years. The roads weren't paved all the way to the quarantine station. I got stuck in the mud in 1969 trying take my pregnant wife out to see it. Todd's Drydock did run a ferry from about 23rd street for the workers. It stopped when the bridge opened. They did not start running a bus like the Texas City refineries did (Monsanto?)


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> Carl- The Pelican Island bridge dedication was in December of 1958 (I think). The Ball High and Lovenberg Bands ( maybe Austin's too) were combined for the big show. I was off at region band clinic and missed playing it. My best buddy dropped his trombone mouthpiece through the drawbridge grate and had to borrow one from a junior high kid. In subsequent elections Mayor Herbert Cartwright's slogan was "Thanks a Million!" Many thought that was how much he made on the bridge deal. The Lovenberg band director was Fenton Katz, a great jazz trumpet player who played with Joe Ginsberg's Orchestra. Charles Vassalo was at Austin JH.
> 
> There was nothing new on Pelican Island for several years. The roads weren't paved all the way to the quarantine station. I got stuck in the mud in 1969 trying take my pregnant wife out to see it. Todd's Drydock did run a ferry from about 23rd street for the workers. It stopped when the bridge opened. They did not start running a bus like the Texas City refineries did (Monsanto?)


Fenton Katz. I'm sorry, truly.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> I, for one, could go with that, but very limited in the info dept.
> 
> It was around 25 years ago this summer when J.R. McConnell brought his favorite singer, Johnny Cash, to the Strand (23rd) to open McConnell's refurbished building SE corner, across from Mitchell's Wentletrap Restaurant. His go-to guy was the late Don Hubbell (former city councilman), who he hired. Not long thereafter McConnell paid his jail mate to help him electrocute himself into wherever he is now.
> 
> The Galveston Historical ("hysterical") Foundation went on a crusade to save old downtown buildings from destruction by the mighty powers, beginning in the '70's. That's an interesting story. The Mosquito Fleet is another (unelected Wharves Board wanted to move it to Pelican Island).


I didn't know Don Hubbell had passed. I remember Doug Mathews giving him the title of "Director of Golf" after we completed the Muni golf course renovation in the late 80's. Talk about a cush job...LOL He was a nice guy. RIP


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> I didn't know Don Hubbell had passed. I remember Doug Mathews giving him the title of "Director of Golf" after we completed the Muni golf course renovation in the late 80's. Talk about a cush job...LOL He was a nice guy. RIP


That man never missed an opportunity to promote Galveston. He rented out a Moody Center hall to promote his campaign for re-election. An associate and I went to help support. And there were no others. When he went to work for McConnell, Matthews allegedly gave him a blank piece of city stationary and told him to write the letter he wanted Matthews to write. He also had "Big Daddy's" nightclub at the Seahorse. I have a picture of that; he played the part well. He was a big daddy. RIP, Don, you done good.

Stuck in mud at Pelican Island: A friend and I were going to go shoot our 22's. We walked toward the bay until I fell into quicksand. Remember those old movies about guys falling into quicksand and sinking away? That was a nightmare for me as a kid. I told him to stay back. He knelt down and put out his rifle for me to grab onto and pulled me out. RIP, my friend.

Mouthpiece in grate = LOL! I wonder what kid have to give up playing? I was 2nd chair next to Manny Green(berg)'s kid (Steve?) at Lovenberg. He played a sweet coronet.

Balinese Room: My father couldn't be seen in a "gambling hall" because of his job, so I could only hear the stories from other kids whose parents took them. I remember the fishing pier that extended out (taken down by Carla?). The beautiful and spotless restrooms. The stage. The illuminated palm trees and everything else. The immaculate service. The men in white uniforms at the front. The beautiful rear dining room where the gambling used to be. The adjacent pier, the Dreamland Cafe, I watched it topple down during Carla. Gone forever, except for memories.

Portalto - LOL! It's almost like "fate" exists...


----------



## Troutman123

*Saturday trips to Foleys*

That was special got to ride an esculator , esculator ? What was that ? Then the mall opened somewhere around Almeda Genoah ? Don't think we ever went back to Foleys...Grandparents would say same thing about all the raw land that one day it would be one big city ...fast forward looks pretty much like we were right



Utah Carl said:


> Don't be a tease. Tell us more about those memories.
> 
> (We took that 2-lane road up to downtown Houston...Foleys and Sears. My father pointed to the empty prairie between here and Houston and said we wouldn't believe what it was about to become. But he also said there would be no more post office because everyone would be connected by pneumatic tubes!)


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> That was special got to ride an esculator , esculator ? What was that ? Then the mall opened somewhere around Almeda Genoah ? Don't think we ever went back to Foleys...Grandparents would say same thing about all the raw land that one day it would be one big city ...fast forward looks pretty much like we were right


Driving up to Houston was a big deal. My father wore a suit and fedora (still have it in the back room on his hat rack), my mother with her hat (funny looking, she looked like Lucy Ricardo). I think we went to James Coney Island, but my memory barely goes back that far.

One time, after Foleys, my father drove us over to Sears (W. Main?). We went upstairs and there were bikes everywhere. He pointed and said, pick out your Christmas present. You talk about a kid in a toy store...

And then he drove up to the loading dock and we put it in the trunk. What an early Christmas that was!


----------



## Troutman123

*For some reason*

we were stuck on Foleys I use to ride those esculators for hours , sure beleive that old Sears is still there...... Did you know the Lamb twins ? One was killed in grain elevator explosion the other went with DPS


----------



## Utah Carl

I remember the late Robert (Bobby Lamb), but I don't think he was who you are talking about. 

That explosion shook the hell out of me, and I was living close to the seawall. I used my keys to a building a few blocks away from the grain elevator to get up on the roof. That was a tragedy.


----------



## Troutman123

*Don't remember*

their names other than one was Brian....Don't remember what year that was I may have been in Nam when it happened 67-68. His brother DPS in about 71 put me in jail in Lamarque (actually as it turned out a big favor) they were both nice guys



Utah Carl said:


> I remember the late Robert (Bobby Lamb), but I don't think he was who you are talking about.
> 
> That explosion shook the hell out of me, and I was living close to the seawall. I used my keys to a building a few blocks away from the grain elevator to get up on the roof. That was a tragedy.


----------



## yer_corks_under

The elevator blew Dec 27th 1977, I was on PD back then and worked out there all night. Rudy Teichman has balls of steel, he showed up in his truck loaded with torches and started recovering people and bodies. I don't know how many he saved that night. I later went to the morge and tried to identify a few of the guys I knew but they were to messed up for me to id. To this day if I get around grain dust I get sick.

http://www3.gendisasters.com/texas/13373/galveston-tx-grain-elevator-explosion-dec-1977


----------



## Stumpgrinder

yer_corks_under said:


> The elevator blew Dec 27th 1977, I was on PD back then and worked out there all night. Rudy Teichman has balls of steel, he showed up in his truck loaded with torches and started recovering people and bodies. I don't know how many he saved that night. I later went to the morge and tried to identify a few of the guys I knew but they were to messed up for me to id. To this day if I get around grain dust I get sick.
> 
> http://www3.gendisasters.com/texas/13373/galveston-tx-grain-elevator-explosion-dec-1977


Mike Tamalenus was married to my cousin and I remember that horrible night very well. I havent thought about Mike in a while but I can tell you he was a great guy and had a brilliant future in front of him . He was 26 when he passed .

Only the good die young. RIP Mike, you are still remembered and missed.


----------



## XCabledog

Troutman123 said:


> their names other than one was Brian....Don't remember what year that was I may have been in Nam when it happened 67-68. His brother DPS in about 71 put me in jail in Lamarque (actually as it turned out a big favor) they were both nice guys


 Brian not sure witch order was chief with Santa Fe PD,then LT with Galveston SO. Was CO.Commisioner,lost last election.Still living in Santa Fe.


----------



## Troutman123

*You correct Jimmy*

& Rudy still that way today as I stated earlier his son Kevin and my oldest son are best friends they god parents of each others kids very good family and this I know UC will agree on ...You catch my post finally talked to my brother and he told me tell you hello too



yer_corks_under said:


> The elevator blew Dec 27th 1977, I was on PD back then and worked out there all night. Rudy Teichman has balls of steel, he showed up in his truck loaded with torches and started recovering people and bodies. I don't know how many he saved that night. I later went to the morge and tried to identify a few of the guys I knew but they were to messed up for me to id. To this day if I get around grain dust I get sick.
> 
> http://www3.gendisasters.com/texas/13373/galveston-tx-grain-elevator-explosion-dec-1977


----------



## Troutman123

*Well Kids its Bud Light Time*

You folks have a good one and
Carry On


----------



## iridered2003

UC, there use to be a place to eat on 59th and heards lane?? what was the name of it? this was 25 years ago or longer.


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> UC, there use to be a place to eat on 59th and heards lane?? what was the name of it? this was 25 years ago or longer.


La Galvestonia. Loved it. Had a BHS Spanish class evening meal there. Have pictures of it. A great local place. Swept away. RIP


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> La Galvestonia. Loved it. Had a BHS Spanish class evening meal there. Have pictures of it. A great local place. Swept away. RIP


thats what i though. THANKS!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Any of you guys remember the red painted BBQ joint that was just south of Bayou Vista on the 45 service road? As I recall it changed hands a couple of times, but there was one guy who had it for quite a while and the food was out of sight. I can't remember the name of it for the life of me. It was in the 70's if I remember right. I drove by there today and was hungry and it jogged my memory bank...LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Something new on Offats... www.pelicanrestmarina.com Supposed to be fancy-schmansy.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> Something new on Offats... www.pelicanrestmarina.com Supposed to be fancy-schmansy.


The next generation will love the excitement and noise. I sailed/drifted/fished the bayou and west bay for decades. Alone, mostly. Memories.


----------



## iridered2003

Haute Pursuit said:


> Any of you guys remember the red painted BBQ joint that was just south of Bayou Vista on the 45 service road? As I recall it changed hands a couple of times, but there was one guy who had it for quite a while and the food was out of sight. I can't remember the name of it for the life of me. It was in the 70's if I remember right. I drove by there today and was hungry and it jogged my memory bank...LOL


i remember the place, but cant think of the name. anybody got the name? UC???


----------



## portalto

Darn, I know the name just can't think of it. They did the bbq at the Outdoor Theatre (at the State Park). I worked at the theatre and that's where I met my hubby of 28 years - he was a park ranger.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

portalto said:


> Darn, I know the name just can't think of it. They did the bbq at the Outdoor Theatre (at the State Park). I worked at the theatre and that's where I met my hubby of 28 years - he was a park ranger.


I think it was Red Barn... something??? I just can't remember. All I do remember is that I was young and that is the first place I ever saw a sliced brisket po-boy. It was love at first sight! LMAO


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> i remember the place, but cant think of the name. anybody got the name? UC???


We drove by there yesterday. I can't remember the name. Whatever it is now was closed. I remember they had garage doors and the place was open with pool tables, bar, etc. Respectable-looking establishment. I've got old phone books around here somewhere with the name. But I have no idea where those phone books are...


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> Something new on Offats... www.pelicanrestmarina.com Supposed to be fancy-schmansy.


Very interesting. Wonder who owns it. Is this where John's Oyster Bar was? I had a boat stored around there, at Ryan's Bait Camp in the early '70's.


----------



## iridered2003

im thinking where the storerooms were by smithys is


----------



## Utah Carl

portalto said:


> Darn, I know the name just can't think of it. They did the bbq at the Outdoor Theatre (at the State Park). I worked at the theatre and that's where I met my hubby of 28 years - he was a park ranger.


Do you remember Marilyn Maye, the Passion of Christ fiasco or that little guy in charge (can't remember name, but Shearn Moody hired him)...he took pills so his skin would change colors...he looked like a carrot...hard to keep from laughing. But it was an enjoyable summer attraction. Sorry to see it become a memory.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> I think it was Red Barn... something??? I just can't remember. All I do remember is that I was young and that is the first place I ever saw a sliced brisket po-boy. It was love at first sight! LMAO


Could it have been the Red Barrel? Didn't they have red barrels out front for drinking purposes?


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> im thinking where the storerooms were by smithys is


Roger that. Might drag wife out of bed and do some recon before the tourists flock in (of course, I'll be wearing protective gear).


----------



## Troutman123

*Morning Kids*

came into town errands . While watching the Longhorns lose last nigh I got to thinking. Any of you remember a guy by name of Auggie ? Maybe Smith , Harris seems like he ran a sporting goods store ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> came into town errands . While watching the Longhorns lose last nigh I got to thinking. Any of you remember a guy by name of Auggie ? Maybe Smith , Harris seems like he ran a sporting goods store ?


Maybe on 23rd, south of O, east side? The guy there repaired some reels for me. It was all-fishing as I recall. I bought plugs and other stuff there, too. I think it was Auggie's.


----------



## Troutman123

*yes yes*

Meyer I thinking , man that was long time ago... What did they ever do with the old orphanage on 21st ?



Utah Carl said:


> Maybe on 23rd, south of O, east side? The guy there repaired some reels for me. It was all-fishing as I recall. I bought plugs and other stuff there, too. I think it was Auggie's.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Meyer I thinking , man that was long time ago... What did they ever do with the old orphanage on 21st ?


Bought by someone with too much money? I'm probably wrong. Ditto on the women's home on 25th (Rosenberg Home for Women?). That's probably incorrect, too.

Both properties are being well maintained. It must be like buying an old hotel and bringing it up to par. How many Green Stamps does that take?

July 4th: sunset. 39th St. Pier. Park over on T. Wrap your beer in foil; bring your own coneys, etc. Sit on a towel on the pier. A memory in the making.


----------



## Troutman123

*No Beer allowed*

On the beach!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTH up with that?



Utah Carl said:


> Bought by someone with too much money? I'm probably wrong. Ditto on the women's home on 25th (Rosenberg Home for Women?). That's probably incorrect, too.
> 
> Both properties are being well maintained. It must be like buying an old hotel and bringing it up to par. How many Green Stamps does that take?
> 
> July 4th: sunset. 39th St. Pier. Park over on T. Wrap your beer in foil; bring your own coneys, etc. Sit on a towel on the pier. A memory in the making.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> Could it have been the Red Barrel? Didn't they have red barrels out front for drinking purposes?


I don't think this particular place sold liquor... beer, yes. It was just a little mom an pop BBQ joint that had exceptional food.

The new Marina looks to be going in just east of Teichman Rd and Clary's. I have a press release in pdf form but you can't post pdf's here.


----------



## Utah Carl

Utah Carl said:


> Bought by someone with too much money? I'm probably wrong. Ditto on the women's home on 25th (Rosenberg Home for Women?). That's probably incorrect, too.
> 
> Both properties are being well maintained. It must be like buying an old hotel and bringing it up to par. How many Green Stamps does that take?
> 
> July 4th: sunset. 39th St. Pier. Park over on T. Wrap your beer in foil; bring your own coneys, etc. Sit on a towel on the pier. A memory in the making.


If you don't live on the island, park on or around 39th & Ave T at around an hour before sunset and get the hell of of Dodge as soon as it's over (east on S, north on 61st). Bring an ice chest of July 4th stuff. Beer is illegal, so wrap it in foil. It's really nice. Kids and people playing in the surf and stuff. And then the fireworks begin and people can say "Ohhhhh and Ahhhhhh" without being accused of anything... Come on down.


----------



## Bandman

Manny Green's son is Jack Greenberg, BHS '61. Studied trumpet with Kitt Reid of Houston Symphony and went to Sam Houston for the jazz program. He taught junior high band in Spring Branch and later became Supervisor of Instrumental Music. When they reorganized and downsized about 25 years ago he left. Don't where he is now.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> Manny Green's son is Jack Greenberg, BHS '61. Studied trumpet with Kitt Reid of Houston Symphony and went to Sam Houston for the jazz program. He taught junior high band in Spring Branch and later became Supervisor of Instrumental Music. When they reorganized and downsized about 25 years ago he left. Don't where he is now.


Maybe someone could do a synopsis of the old Galveston bands and what became of them (Bovio, Green, Rodriquez, Ginsberg, Dick Dickerson, etc.). We have ads from the '50's of bands appearing in the Marine Room of the Pleasure Pier for memory-jarring.


----------



## iridered2003

UC,so nothing on the BBQ joint on I-45??? i made a call, but no luck. i will beat my head on the wall till i get a answer


----------



## k-dog

bbq ?? it was call tubbys barbecue at one time. i think?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

k-dog said:


> bbq ?? it was call tubbys barbecue at one time. i think?


I seem to remember Tubby's but it was called something else in the time frame I was speaking of. I'll find out. I have an old friend who lived in BV during that time. Just have to catch up with her.


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> UC,so nothing on the BBQ joint on I-45??? i made a call, but no luck. i will beat my head on the wall till i get a answer


No need for drastic measures. Sheetrock prices are skyrocketing.

We're headed back up the freeway this afternoon. I'll see if I can get the specific address.

You could email the city or check CAD records.

Haute Pursuit has the best idea.

Gibson's used to be across the FWY. The nursery was where the motorcycle place is, S of the former Gibson's.

This case will be solved, King. Keep the faith.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> No need for drastic measures. Sheetrock prices are skyrocketing.
> 
> We're headed back up the freeway this afternoon. I'll see if I can get the specific address.
> 
> You could email the city or check CAD records.
> 
> Haute Pursuit has the best idea.
> 
> Gibson's used to be across the FWY. The nursery was where the motorcycle place is, S of the former Gibson's.
> 
> This case will be solved, King. Keep the faith.


The building it was in is long gone. The parking area is still there though. It was just before the on-ramp from the service road to 45 headed towards Galveston coming from Hwy 6. There was a couple of other shanty buildings that were beer joints back then around this one. I was too young to get into them though...LOL


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> The building it was in is long gone. The parking area is still there though. It was just before the on-ramp from the service road to 45 headed towards Galveston coming from Hwy 6. There was a couple of other shanty buildings that were beer joints back then around this one. I was too young to get into them though...LOL


You got me on this one. Wife is with her sister in La Marque tonight (free food). But she has her orders regarding this matter. I remember Virginia Point on the other side (Oh, boy!). But what you're talking about is on the west side, over around where the nursery used to be.

I fold.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

This building was on the west side just a little past the old Bayou Vista Marine place. Just before the merge into I-45. I'll try to call my friend tomorrow. I know she will remember it.


----------



## Troutman123

*OK Kids I'm back*

Back in the 60's my uncle owned it and it was a straight running beer joint ...best I can do on this one = nothing



Haute Pursuit said:


> This building was on the west side just a little past the old Bayou Vista Marine place. Just before the merge into I-45. I'll try to call my friend tomorrow. I know she will remember it.


----------



## Troutman123

*Thanks UC*

Would make it but I travel for my job when off I try my best to be a homeboy



Utah Carl said:


> If you don't live on the island, park on or around 39th & Ave T at around an hour before sunset and get the hell of of Dodge as soon as it's over (east on S, north on 61st). Bring an ice chest of July 4th stuff. Beer is illegal, so wrap it in foil. It's really nice. Kids and people playing in the surf and stuff. And then the fireworks begin and people can say "Ohhhhh and Ahhhhhh" without being accused of anything... Come on down.


----------



## Troutman123

*Who actually ran*

the orphanage ? I do remember seeing kids playing on the grounds but just don't remember adults , nuns ??
The womens home , was that on the East side of 25th ? If same place I thinking seems like had steep steps . I always thought it was an old convent ?



Utah Carl said:


> Bought by someone with too much money? I'm probably wrong. Ditto on the women's home on 25th (Rosenberg Home for Women?). That's probably incorrect, too.
> 
> Both properties are being well maintained. It must be like buying an old hotel and bringing it up to par. How many Green Stamps does that take?
> 
> July 4th: sunset. 39th St. Pier. Park over on T. Wrap your beer in foil; bring your own coneys, etc. Sit on a towel on the pier. A memory in the making.


----------



## Bandman

There were two orphanages. The one downtown was run by the city or county. The one on 40th & Q was run by nuns - Order of The Sacred Heart I think. They used to walk to the beach down 39th - 2 nuns in front, followed by 40 or 50 kids, 2 nuns in back. I think it closed in the early 60s.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> the orphanage ? I do remember seeing kids playing on the grounds but just don't remember adults , nuns ??
> The womens home , was that on the East side of 25th ? If same place I thinking seems like had steep steps . I always thought it was an old convent ?


That was Ursuline Convent on 25th and a high school, too (SW corner near public school stadium). It had a little damage during Carla, so they tore it down to the ground.

The womens home on 25th was something like the "______ Rosenberg Home for Women (Levetta or something like that, Rosenberg's wife)". I think a couple of guys own it now. "Clark" comes to mind. Used to/still does own Shuttes corner down by UTMB.


----------



## Troutman123

*Don't remember*

the one on Q ... What they ever do with the old hospitsl on 43rd I this it was for merchant seamen



Bandman said:


> There were two orphanages. The one downtown was run by the city or county. The one on 40th & Q was run by nuns - Order of The Sacred Heart I think. They used to walk to the beach down 39th - 2 nuns in front, followed by 40 or 50 kids, 2 nuns in back. I think it closed in the early 60s.


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember Ursline*

Knew some girls thet went there the other was Dominican (I think) it was down East maybe close to Sacred Heart church



Utah Carl said:


> That was Ursuline Convent on 25th and a high school, too (SW corner near public school stadium). It had a little damage during Carla, so they tore it down to the ground.
> 
> The womens home on 25th was something like the "______ Rosenberg Home for Women (Levetta or something like that, Rosenberg's wife)". I think a couple of guys own it now. "Clark" comes to mind. Used to/still does own Shuttes corner down by UTMB.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> the one on Q ... What they ever do with the old hospitsl on 43rd I this it was for merchant seamen


It's not a military hospital any more. I think JR McConnell bought the property. Someone wanted to make a portion of it for abused women. Of course, the people in Cedar Lawn objected. And they didn't like BHS kids (i.e. black) walking through "their" neighborhood to get home. The city went along with building traffic barriers at all entrances (except one). Among the current residents is a guy associated with the local newspaper (wink wink). I went to that hospital while in the service.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Knew some girls thet went there the other was Dominican (I think) it was down East maybe close to Sacred Heart church


Yeah, it was down around 12th or 14th & Post Office, maybe. After Russell Moody took a tumble in a salvaged military jeep on 3005(?) and sustained substantial brain damage (?), Moody bought the property and created the Transitional Learning Center. That facility is nation-known and now behind Wall Mart. It does a whole lot of good.


----------



## yer_corks_under

St. Mary's ( now Galveston College) was the one on 40th and Q, I lived on house away, used to jump the fence and play over there. 

There was another home on 16th and around ave K or L,.

The other I remember is on 21 st around M, drove by yesterday and had a for sale sign on it.


----------



## Troutman123

*Imagine that*

affiliated with the paper , funny how that works ....So tell me was Barbara Cruse a decent mayor ?



Utah Carl said:


> It's not a military hospital any more. I think JR McConnell bought the property. Someone wanted to make a portion of it for abused women. Of course, the people in Cedar Lawn objected. And they didn't like BHS kids (i.e. black) walking through "their" neighborhood to get home. The city went along with building traffic barriers at all entrances (except one). Among the current residents is a guy associated with the local newspaper (wink wink). I went to that hospital while in the service.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yes that the one*

I was speaking of behind Kirwin the more I think about it I beleive I went in there one time for someone for some forgotten business sure is a big building


yer_corks_under said:


> St. Mary's ( now Galveston College) was the one on 40th and Q, I lived on house away, used to jump the fence and play over there.
> 
> There was another home on 16th and around ave K or L,.
> 
> The other I remember is on 21 st around M, drove by yesterday and had a for sale sign on it.


----------



## Troutman123

*Well Kids I have*

go hand out some scholarships on campus then it will be Bud Light time 
you kids have a good night &
Carry On


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Troutman123 said:


> affiliated with the paper , funny how that works ....So tell me was Barbara Cruse a decent mayor ?


I was still down there when Barbara Crews took the Mayor's office. I thought she was awesome but I was only under her for about a year and a half. She cleaned up the council meetings and wasn't a pushover like Coggleshall was. Super nice lady away from the politics as well.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> I was still down there when Barbara Crews took the Mayor's office. I thought she was awesome but I was only under her for about a year and a half. She cleaned up the council meetings and wasn't a pushover like Coggleshall was. Super nice lady away from the politics as well.


I can't get over the little girl (Barbara Krantz) down at the other end of the hall at BHS. Freckles on nose. Smiling. Care-free. Too smart for me (and I had a car and unlimited beer).

She and her husband live in a condo in the telephone bldg. , I think.

Fate didn't want us together. THANK YOU, FATE!


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> I was speaking of behind Kirwin the more I think about it I beleive I went in there one time for someone for some forgotten business sure is a big building


That may be the old folks home. Decent place.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Gulf Breeze


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Gulf Breeze


I know yer right.


----------



## Tortuga

You wharf rat BOIs better tune into Channel 8 RIGHT NOW..

Gonna be hours of nuthin but Galveston history tonight...:rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga

*Utah Karl*

Karl aint got his PMs turned on.. If any of you have his phone or email..might give him a ring....


----------



## iridered2003

Tortuga said:


> You wharf rat BOIs better tune into Channel 8 RIGHT NOW..
> 
> Gonna be hours of nuthin but Galveston history tonight...:rotfl:


THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> THANKS!!!!!!


Thanks! Me and the better half were sitting on the seawall eating water melon. She don't like it when I'm on the puter after she gets home from work. I tried telling her, so what?, and she back-handed me. Spousal abuse!

Paper says a fire at Clary's yesterday. He (73 yrs. old) says he'll fix it up and reopen.

Fishing column says "Excellent fishing action continues".

I'll try to get back with the details of Garfield.


----------



## Troutman123

*Morning Kids*

She was a great girl think she hung out with Marsha Schwab a lot MS stockbroker in Beaumont last I heard....The old telephone building on 25th is condos now? Dad use to take me up there and I would sit and watch the operators plug in all those wires.. in fact I still have one of the stools they sat on out in my shop....memories



Utah Carl said:


> I can't get over the little girl (Barbara Krantz) down at the other end of the hall at BHS. Freckles on nose. Smiling. Care-free. Too smart for me (and I had a car and unlimited beer).
> 
> She and her husband live in a condo in the telephone bldg. , I think.
> 
> Fate didn't want us together. THANK YOU, FATE!


----------



## Troutman123

*Tort thanks for the PM*

last night but I got some bad intel from another source that it was on PBS



Tortuga said:


> You wharf rat BOIs better tune into Channel 8 RIGHT NOW..
> 
> Gonna be hours of nuthin but Galveston history tonight...:rotfl:


----------



## Troutman123

*Just looked at surf cams*

and Pleasure pier looks so empty . Have they announced when they will begin construction ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> and Pleasure pier looks so empty . Have they announced when they will begin construction ?


Marsha was ok, but tallish. She was nice, but I preferred the sluts. And, Janie Agronowitz, your mother was anti-Christian and told me to get on my bike and leave your stupid little house because I wasn't "a jew." So where are you now? (I love life-long grudges and this one ain't going no wheres. What nerve of that fat little woman...the mother, not beautiful green-eyed Janie who could be cleaning house for me right now.)

Structure on Pleasure Pier (i.e. Flagship Hotel) long-gone daddy. Thank you, Jack Bushong (maybe a snot, but probably not), for the memories and all you did for my father in the line of duty. RIP, we miss you on the seawall.

Fertitta assuredly has a carnie contractor in the wings. As reported, the t-head will be closed (for a cruise ship or large water craft?). He'll probably clear his lot next to Fishtales and have paid parking. He'll tell the city to ban parking on both sides of the seawall in front of the PP, which they will do. Eventually, there will be a paid parking garage there (built at tax-payer expense?).

Good-bye Pleasure Pier and thank you Mr. Robbins. You changed seawall fishing in Galveston. RIP


----------



## Troutman123

*With all the Glitter*

comes a price tag sad all in the name of ???? She was rather tall with BIG pouty lips  Is Ronnie Schwartz still arround town ?


----------



## Troutman123

*Well Kids its Bud Light Time*

Going head to the country and kick back
Have a good evening &
Carry On


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> comes a price tag sad all in the name of ???? She was rather tall with BIG pouty lips  Is Ronnie Schwartz still arround town ?


I think Ronnie is RIP. Maybe not. He was super-nice. Had a sparkle in his eye. Can see him in mind's eye. Lived on block with Richard Graber.


----------



## ByGodTx

Some of my best memories as a child were spent in Galveston and Crystal Beach. I remember being in a couple kid pile ups in the middle of the water slide. Didnt some guy put a alligator to sleep or something at Sea Arama? This might have been at Sea Arama but I have a vague memory of a animal show maybe a guy charming a snake? My dad skiing Offats Bayou on big wooden skis.

My grandfather was the pastor at Sea View Methodist church in Gilcrest and was a avid fisherman. My grandparents had a beach house in Crystal Beach and I remember my Grandfather coming home with a cooler full of fish and blue crabs. He always burned his trash down there for some reason. At the corner of thier road and the high way a guy had a barber shop next to his house. I remember a minitaure golf course there called Wiki Wiki Putt Putt? and a little fried chicken shack that was maybe called Cluck Cluck Chicken.


----------



## Utah Carl

ByGodTx said:


> Some of my best memories as a child were spent in Galveston and Crystal Beach. I remember being in a couple kid pile ups in the middle of the water slide. Didnt some guy put a alligator to sleep or something at Sea Arama? This might have been at Sea Arama but I have a vague memory of a animal show maybe a guy charming a snake? My dad skiing Offats Bayou on big wooden skis.
> 
> My grandfather was the pastor at Sea View Methodist church in Gilcrest and was a avid fisherman. My grandparents had a beach house in Crystal Beach and I remember my Grandfather coming home with a cooler full of fish and blue crabs. He always burned his trash down there for some reason. At the corner of thier road and the high way a guy had a barber shop next to his house. I remember a minitaure golf course there called Wiki Wiki Putt Putt? and a little fried chicken shack that was maybe called Cluck Cluck Chicken.


There was a water slide west of Sea Arama.

It might be for sale.


----------



## ByGodTx

There was a water slide west of Sea Arama.

It might be for sale. 

The one I remember would have been around in the 70's the part you slid down was made out of cement. Also was there some sort of little amusement park at the east end during the same time period?


----------



## Utah Carl

ByGodTx said:


> There was a water slide west of Sea Arama.
> 
> It might be for sale.
> 
> The one I remember would have been around in the 70's the part you slid down was made out of cement. Also was there some sort of little amusement park at the east end during the same time period?


I think that was called Jungle Slide. There was a for sale sign there recently.

A long time ago there was another slide where the San Luis Hotel is. I think they gave you burlap to slide down on.

Howard Robbins, developer of the 91st Pier, told me he was going to build a putt putt across the street from the pier (and a parking lot). He didn't do the putt putt and the parking lot was not successful. There is a successful putt putt around there today, but that wasn't his (he had a putt putt and small carnival from around 39th to 41st & Seawall). There was a putt putt, small carnival, slide and a few small games at Stewart Beach. The Stewart Beach putt putt was included in an episode of Route 66 (the Corvette show), Narcissus and the Red Fire Engine (DVD sometimes available on Ebay...interesting old Galveston shots from the early'60's).


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> She was a great girl think she hung out with Marsha Schwab a lot MS stockbroker in Beaumont last I heard....The old telephone building on 25th is condos now? Dad use to take me up there and I would sit and watch the operators plug in all those wires.. in fact I still have one of the stools they sat on out in my shop....memories


Not sure if that bldg. is condos. There is another telephone-related bldg. east of there on Church. It's condos. And I think the old electric company bldg in the same area is condos (Don Gartman used to be manager of HL&P).


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> I think that was called Jungle Slide. There was a for sale sign there recently.
> 
> A long time ago there was another slide where the San Luis Hotel is. I think they gave you burlap to slide down on.
> 
> Howard Robbins, developer of the 91st Pier, told me he was going to build a putt putt across the street from the pier (and a parking lot). He didn't do the putt putt and the parking lot was not successful. There is a successful putt putt around there today, but that wasn't his (he had a putt putt and small carnival from around 39th to 41st & Seawall). There was a putt putt, small carnival, slide and a few small games at Stewart Beach. The Stewart Beach putt putt was included in an episode of Route 66 (the Corvette show), Narcissus and the Red Fire Engine (DVD sometimes available on Ebay...interesting old Galveston shots from the early'60's).


i remember the slide at the SAN LUIS well as my brother use to take me over there to ride it. i was about 6 or 7 years old at the time. THANKS


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> i remember the slide at the SAN LUIS well as my brother use to take me over there to ride it. i was about 6 or 7 years old at the time. THANKS


We rode our bikes over to the mound all the time. There was a whole lot of cactus on top. The view down to the seawall and gulf was beautiful. The road surface was red brick and it narrowed into 2 lanes. We'd step a little way into the mound. It was dark, scary, damp and cold. There were "tunnels" filled with water. And there were "rumors" about what went on in there.

One winter it snowed. Wayne Gaido grabbed his water skies and tried to ski down the mound. I don't think he ever lived that down (and rightfully so).

The slide was probably there in the mid to late '60's? We used to explore all of those old abandoned Ft. Crockett buildings.


----------



## Troutman123

*mmm don't remember*

that one I will check it out , remember accross tracks from grain elevator , 25th & 43rd



Utah Carl said:


> Not sure if that bldg. is condos. There is another telephone-related bldg. east of there on Church. It's condos. And I think the old electric company bldg in the same area is condos (Don Gartman used to be manager of HL&P).


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> that one I will check it out , remember accross tracks from grain elevator , 25th & 43rd


I know what you're talking about. Some kind of switching station, maybe. The one I'm talking about is around 22nd & Church? The former Barbara Krantz (married to Cruz, a lawyer,) lives there? HL&P was in the 2100 block of Church, across from Sherwin Williams and next door to the "Majestic Knights of the Sea" or whatever (reference to Amos 'n Andy).


----------



## Troutman123

*No actually*

The one by elevators was storeroom where they kept all the service trucks and parts. That the one the moved to 43rd just south of cemetary & the windowless one on 25th housed all the operators...They must have built the 22nd street location after I left in 69 OR could be another demonstration of old age



Utah Carl said:


> I know what you're talking about. Some kind of switching station, maybe. The one I'm talking about is around 22nd & Church? The former Barbara Krantz (married to Cruz, a lawyer,) lives there? HL&P was in the 2100 block of Church, across from Sherwin Williams and next door to the "Majestic Knights of the Sea" or whatever (reference to Amos 'n Andy).


----------



## Troutman123

*I have not spent*

much time down there in the last 42 years and want to use my 4 days next week to really take it all end (not the tourista stuff) we have discussed a ton on this thread any suggestions on things to do ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> much time down there in the last 42 years and want to use my 4 days next week to really take it all end (not the tourista stuff) we have discussed a ton on this thread any suggestions on things to do ?


I would drive down to the east end of the seawall and watch people fish and the boats go in and out. Then drive out to San Luis Pass and see the McMansions and other development down there. Maybe buy a cheap kite at the west end of the seawall and walk down to the beach and go kite-flying and shell-looking. The east end (look for the live oak stumps that were carved into things after the hurricane). Check for the full moon rise time and sit on the wall to watch it, if the time is right. Go out to Moody Gardens, park and walk on the path around it (the only free thing there is, but you can see stuff, including the Bayou). Go crabbing. Slide by an old girlfriend's house. Look at where the Balinese Room used to be. Play putt putt at night around 91st & Seawall. Go out to Seawolf Park and explore the submarine, etc. and maybe fish and look at the sunken cement ship. Select a rock groin (39th?), walk out to the end of it and just sit there (bring towels to sit on, maybe pick up corn dogs at Sonic --69th & Seawall -- wrap beer, if any, with tin foil so you wont get pinched by the coppers). Miller's Landing (20th & Seawall ), Golden Corral (62nd & Seawall) and Shrimp 'n Stuff (39th & O) are locally popular and inexpensive.

Beware of the cinema (gangs?). And watch out at night on the seawall east of 39th. Stay away from seawall east of 21st & in the 3000 blocks at night.


----------



## Troutman123

*Good stuff UC*

The simple things  I will be staying at Moody , that will help. Tell me cinema gangs ? East of 39th bad nowdays ?



Utah Carl said:


> I would drive down to the east end of the seawall and watch people fish and the boats go in and out. Then drive out to San Luis Pass and see the McMansions and other development down there. Maybe buy a cheap kite at the west end of the seawall and walk down to the beach and go kite-flying and shell-looking. The east end (look for the live oak stumps that were carved into things after the hurricane). Check for the full moon rise time and sit on the wall to watch it, if the time is right. Go out to Moody Gardens, park and walk on the path around it (the only free thing there is, but you can see stuff, including the Bayou). Go crabbing. Slide by an old girlfriend's house. Look at where the Balinese Room used to be. Play putt putt at night around 91st & Seawall. Go out to Seawolf Park and explore the submarine, etc. and maybe fish and look at the sunken cement ship. Select a rock groin (39th?), walk out to the end of it and just sit there (bring towels to sit on, maybe pick up corn dogs at Sonic --69th & Seawall -- wrap beer, if any, with tin foil so you wont get pinched by the coppers). Miller's Landing (20th & Seawall ), Golden Corral (62nd & Seawall) and Shrimp 'n Stuff (39th & O) are locally popular and inexpensive.
> 
> Beware of the cinema (gangs?). And watch out at night on the seawall east of 39th. Stay away from seawall east of 21st & in the 3000 blocks at night.


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> We rode our bikes over to the mound all the time. There was a whole lot of cactus on top. The view down to the seawall and gulf was beautiful. The road surface was red brick and it narrowed into 2 lanes. We'd step a little way into the mound. It was dark, scary, damp and cold. There were "tunnels" filled with water. And there were "rumors" about what went on in there.
> 
> One winter it snowed. Wayne Gaido grabbed his water skies and tried to ski down the mound. I don't think he ever lived that down (and rightfully so).
> 
> The slide was probably there in the mid to late '60's? We used to explore all of those old abandoned Ft. Crockett buildings.


i had a chevy vega wagon i tried to drive up the hill one day. made it about halfway and that was it. this was 1981. there was nothing there at the time. what fun:brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2:


----------



## yer_corks_under

If you haven't been around in 42 years, you will probably like the Strand. Good place called Crows on 2400 blk has some good live music. Postoffice street is cool too if you like art. Moody Gardens is worth looking at, its hard to beleive we have a place like that on the island, they have over a million visitors a year. Go to Bolivar and see whats left since Ike.


----------



## iridered2003

also behind FC, there use to be a deep concrete pit. what was that for? we use to ride our bikes in it.


----------



## Troutman123

*I'm staying at Moody*

Been there before but just for drinks etc. looking forward to see again been 15 years or so . When I say 42 years i talking about taking time to stop by Sonnys and drink a beer , ya know just sit there and look around , go check out US Natl (or whatever it is today) plan check out cotton exchange . As UC said drive by couple old GF houses all that kind of stuff...And good idea I may make a run to bolivar now that you mention



yer_corks_under said:


> If you haven't been around in 42 years, you will probably like the Strand. Good place called Crows on 2400 blk has some good live music. Postoffice street is cool too if you like art. Moody Gardens is worth looking at, its hard to beleive we have a place like that on the island, they have over a million visitors a year. Go to Bolivar and see whats left since Ike.


----------



## Troutman123

*You have me on this one*

We rode our bikes ALL over that part of town but drawing a blank on this one ...Sounds like a UC assignment to me 



iridered2003 said:


> also behind FC, there use to be a deep concrete pit. what was that for? we use to ride our bikes in it.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Been there before but just for drinks etc. looking forward to see again been 15 years or so . When I say 42 years i talking about taking time to stop by Sonnys and drink a beer , ya know just sit there and look around , go check out US Natl (or whatever it is today) plan check out cotton exchange . As UC said drive by couple old GF houses all that kind of stuff...And good idea I may make a run to bolivar now that you mention


Contact Jamie Weir (weer-uh), director of Moody's sales and marketing and tell her you may be looking at the property for future events. Give her your arrival date. You will be upgraded.

If not, request a upper-level gulf view room.

And remember, the new municipal golf course is next door, as is the Shilterbaum Waterslide. And you have the WWII air museum. If you have to, take a ride on "The Colonel" so-called paddlewheeler around the bayou. 
Walking on the ferry is better. Park in the lot, don't drive on, unless you're exploring Bolivar. And if that's the case, definitely eat at Stingrees. You will be forever in the ferry parking lane.

Be prepared for a GOOD TIME!


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> The simple things  I will be staying at Moody , that will help. Tell me cinema gangs ? East of 39th bad nowdays ?


Extreme caution on seawall after nightfall. Stay west of 39th and be aware of what's going on behind you. Or rent a surrey. That's safe and fun. That's what I'd do.

Previous gang riots at cinema (west seawall). Danger. School's out.


----------



## Troutman123

*Will do thanks*

Our meeting planner does that all the time you never answered the cinema & 39th st question ? Probably not mech to see on Boliver side except for empty space ?



Utah Carl said:


> Contact Jamie Weir (weer-uh), director of Moody's sales and marketing and tell her you may be looking at the property for future events. Give her your arrival date. You will be upgraded.
> 
> If not, request a upper-level gulf view room.
> 
> And remember, the new municipal golf course is next door, as is the Shilterbaum Waterslide. And you have the WWII air museum. If you have to, take a ride on "The Colonel" so-called paddlewheeler around the bayou.
> Walking on the ferry is better. Park in the lot, don't drive on, unless you're exploring Bolivar. And if that's the case, definitely eat at Stingrees. You will be forever in the ferry parking lane.
> 
> Be prepared for a GOOD TIME!


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Our meeting planner does that all the time you never answered the cinema & 39th st question ? Probably not mech to see on Boliver side except for empty space ?


Never no picture house on 39th. The Broadway (53rd & Broadway) is/was a funeral home. The Martini is trashed-out really bad (thanks, Martinis, for all we did for you). The State is the Opera House (you may want to see who is appearing there during your stay; they're online). The others are parking lots.

Bolivar: you could park in the lot on this side and take a free round-trip ride. But if you go to the trouble to take a car, you could visit the old fort, look at the dramatic view of the harbor and head on down to Stingrees (Crystal Beach) where you will have great sea food a few feet from the Intracoastal Canal (get a window table, even if you have to wait); you'll never forget it.


----------



## Troutman123

*When you mentioned*

cinema at bottom guess you were referring to gangs being bad on the wall ?



Utah Carl said:


> I would drive down to the east end of the seawall and watch people fish and the boats go in and out. Then drive out to San Luis Pass and see the McMansions and other development down there. Maybe buy a cheap kite at the west end of the seawall and walk down to the beach and go kite-flying and shell-looking. The east end (look for the live oak stumps that were carved into things after the hurricane). Check for the full moon rise time and sit on the wall to watch it, if the time is right. Go out to Moody Gardens, park and walk on the path around it (the only free thing there is, but you can see stuff, including the Bayou). Go crabbing. Slide by an old girlfriend's house. Look at where the Balinese Room used to be. Play putt putt at night around 91st & Seawall. Go out to Seawolf Park and explore the submarine, etc. and maybe fish and look at the sunken cement ship. Select a rock groin (39th?), walk out to the end of it and just sit there (bring towels to sit on, maybe pick up corn dogs at Sonic --69th & Seawall -- wrap beer, if any, with tin foil so you wont get pinched by the coppers). Miller's Landing (20th & Seawall ), Golden Corral (62nd & Seawall) and Shrimp 'n Stuff (39th & O) are locally popular and inexpensive.
> 
> Beware of the cinema (gangs?). And watch out at night on the seawall east of 39th. Stay away from seawall east of 21st & in the 3000 blocks at night.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> cinema at bottom guess you were referring to gangs being bad on the wall ?


Not the wall in general; the picture show. I wouldn't go there. Not gangs, just thugs. Closed down adjacent streets a few years ago (Stewart Rd. etc.). Police couldn't handle it.

Watch out for 3000 blocks of seawall at night. I wouldn't go there (out of the car). Don't go east of 21st & Seawall at night (out of the car). Be careful close to 25th & downtown at night (out of the car).

It's not as bad as I make it sound, maybe.

Check in at Moody: all you have to do is say "upper level gulf view". They won't charge you extra. If there is hesitation, ask for the front desk manager. The view is worth the trouble of a few seconds of dealing with the front desk.

You are in for some fun!


----------



## Troutman123

*Well kids its Bud Light Time*

Once again I enjoyed the day
Have a good evening &
Carry On


----------



## yer_corks_under

We haven't had those kind of problems in years.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> We haven't had those kind of problems in years.


There were riots at the cinema on the seawall several years ago. Gangs shut down Stewart Rd. and the street adjacent to the picture show. The police were caught off-guard. No security in parking lot. I, personally, contacted the owner to complain (he's in east Texas, I think). I suggested he hire a GISD officer, as most of these thugs appear to be high school age. I live on the seawall several blocks away and see the thugs pass by and the graffiti and garbage they leave, especially this time of year.

In today's newspaper, the Park Board is considering hiring additional security down to 81st, especially on the north side. Just a few years ago, police finally caught a masturbaiter down on the steps before dawn. I told an ex-girlfriend who is a pre-dawn walker to move to the north side. It wasn't more than 5 years ago that I was jogging on west seawall and some black kid on a bike took out after me. I faked him and did an about-face and ran home.

Several weeks ago, I spoke with the owner of an antique store on 25th (across from a biker bar). He was not happy. Nor were numerous downtown residents complaining to the city about vagrants, noise and danger at night. Just a few days ago a female was mugged at night in a downtown alley as she entered her residence (Eiband's).

Ask any policeman if the 3000 blocks of seawall are dangerous at night. Ask almost any merchant east of 25th if the area has numerous crack whores and their associates. Ask Smecca. There was a recent city council meeting regarding dangerous "hotels" in the area. One has since been demolished.

All I know is what I witness, read, see on the televised city council meetings and have been a victim of.

I was just trying to warn the visitor and offer advice based on having been born here and living and investing here since WWII.


----------



## Troutman123

*No problems on this end kids*

Spent 2 years in Nam and am an out of shape , old fat fort that carries  I blend in pretty darn good. BUT I can't thank y'all enough for being so kind about my well being. As I stated earlier I plan on doing a lot of non tourista stuff . One thing been on my mind , I know we have discussed some of this earlier but . Main Post Office (25th) , Santa Fe building , ANICO , Customs building , Old US Nat'l Bank , all these massive facilities what in the world is their occupancy ?


----------



## yer_corks_under

*Island police chief touts crime decline* 
GALVESTON - A day before exiting as police chief, Charles Wiley touted his community policing initiative amid a falling crime rate.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> *Island police chief touts crime decline*
> GALVESTON
> 
> Wait for yer public housing to reappear.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Spent 2 years in Nam and am an out of shape , old fat fort that carries  I blend in pretty darn good. BUT I can't thank y'all enough for being so kind about my well being. As I stated earlier I plan on doing a lot of non tourista stuff . One thing been on my mind , I know we have discussed some of this earlier but . Main Post Office (25th) , Santa Fe building , ANICO , Customs building , Old US Nat'l Bank , all these massive facilities what in the world is their occupancy ?


Main post office still there (with armed guards). The city invited the weather bureau to vacate and move to League City. After over 100 years, Galveston does not have a weather bureau. (The city also asked KHOU-TV to leave Galveston and relocate to Houston.)

The Santa Fe bldg (Moody) houses the railroad museum. That's a good attraction. You pay to park downtown, but around the railroad museum you can snag some free parking.

ANICO is no longer open to the public (top floor). They are slowly moving to other Moody property in Clear Lake.

The Customs Building is now the property of the Galveston Historical Foundation. There may be a visitor center there. They supposedly compete with the private sector with paid narrated tours (maybe by the carved live oak tree trunks from Ike).

U.S. National Bank is owned by Frost Bank after Kempner sold out. Remember the beautiful staircase?

See if the doors to Trinity Church are unlocked (they usually are locked, in response to crime) and look at the beautiful stain glass windows; they may still chime the bells at noon; maybe email them in advance. That's a sound you won't forget.

Don't forget to wander around the Mosquito Fleet on around 19th and water.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> U.S. National Bank is owned by Frost Bank after Kempner sold out. Remember the beautiful staircase?


The whole lobby of that bank is beautiful. My mom's office was right behind the big clock.

Troutman, make time to go by O'Malley's Stage Door next to the 1894 Grand for a Rueben or Hot Italian sandwich and a cold one. Good stuff!


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> The whole lobby of that bank is beautiful. My mom's office was right behind the big clock.
> 
> Troutman, make time to go by O'Malley's Stage Door next to the 1894 Grand for a Rueben or Hot Italian sandwich and a cold one. Good stuff!


Don't ferget Sonny's! And stroll thru the Galvez (they have Sunday brunch). Take a chance on the Poop Deck (outside deck). Walk through the San Luis (but don't spend any coins).


----------



## Troutman123

*Good Stuff Kids*

Have most of them on my bucket list


----------



## Troutman123

*O'Mallys's*

for Itasllian sandwich ? I beleive you but you have to admit sounds strange  I checked the Grand and no performances while I there , is it open for tours? Have lots of mighty fine memories in the balcony  I am anxious to see if they still have elevator operators at US Nat'l ....surely not



Haute Pursuit said:


> The whole lobby of that bank is beautiful. My mom's office was right behind the big clock.
> 
> Troutman, make time to go by O'Malley's Stage Door next to the 1894 Grand for a Rueben or Hot Italian sandwich and a cold one. Good stuff!


----------



## Troutman123

*Does Junior*

Still run Sonnys ?



Utah Carl said:


> Don't ferget Sonny's! And stroll thru the Galvez (they have Sunday brunch). Take a chance on the Poop Deck (outside deck). Walk through the San Luis (but don't spend any coins).


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> for Itasllian sandwich ? I beleive you but you have to admit sounds strange  I checked the Grand and no performances while I there , is it open for tours? Have lots of mighty fine memories in the balcony  I am anxious to see if they still have elevator operators at US Nat'l ....surely not


What a bummer. [email protected] Maureen Patton. She's in charge. I'll bet you get a personal tour.

My best jr. high and high school friend, Ronnie Rattisseau and fellow Marine, was an usher at the State. (There was a side door.) I paid back by assigning his brother, Carl, a cushy job in the Marines. He was a bridge operator at the railroad bridge. And one fine person from one fine family. The stories I can't tell!!! The Rattisseaus were pioneers of Galveston Island. Give me a year for every laugh and I'd be here until way after I'm done...

(Thanks for the balcony, Barbara...)


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Still run Sonnys ?


Same family. Puccetti. It don't get more Galveston than that.


----------



## Troutman123

*What year book*

would Ronnie be in ? I am 99.999% sure I knew him . I going to shoot her an email she what she says can't hurt  ...Barbara ? Wait a minute that was my memory !!!!!!!!!! Can't say mine


----------



## Troutman123

*Hey UC did*

the Rattisseau's live down the Island somewhere aroud Crash Basin I'm thinking ? If same they were on North side S road...If same family this is going to get crazy (in a good way)



Utah Carl said:


> What a bummer. [email protected] Maureen Patton. She's in charge. I'll bet you get a personal tour.
> 
> My best jr. high and high school friend, Ronnie Rattisseau and fellow Marine, was an usher at the State. (There was a side door.) I paid back by assigning his brother, Carl, a cushy job in the Marines. He was a bridge operator at the railroad bridge. And one fine person from one fine family. The stories I can't tell!!! The Rattisseaus were pioneers of Galveston Island. Give me a year for every laugh and I'd be here until way after I'm done...
> 
> (Thanks for the balcony, Barbara...)


----------



## Troutman123

*Well Kids its Bud Light Time*

Going to go watch me some US Open
Enjoyed the day once again
Have a good evening &
Carry On


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Troutman123 said:


> for Itasllian sandwich ? I beleive you but you have to admit sounds strange  I checked the Grand and no performances while I there , is it open for tours? Have lots of mighty fine memories in the balcony  I am anxious to see if they still have elevator operators at US Nat'l ....surely not


Yup. That Hot Italian sndwich is one of my favorites of any sandwich place. Plus they have St Arnold's Lawnmower and Guiness on tap. Nothing better than walking into that cool dark place in the heat of the summer. :cheers:

No more elevator operators at USNB. I think they were out as of the late 70's or early 80's. They tore out some of the old travertine and granite when the remodeled in the 80's but it is still very nice.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Junior still has Sonny's 409 7639602

You might want to try Ronnie Maceo's @ 2704 Market he has good sandwiches in the building that used to be Galveston BBQ Pit in the 70's.


----------



## Troutman123

*Thought someone*

said earlier Ronnie had died I sure go by and see him



yer_corks_under said:


> Junior still has Sonny's 409 7639602
> 
> You might want to try Ronnie Maceo's @ 2704 Market he has good sandwiches in the building that used to be Galveston BBQ Pit in the 70's.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> said earlier Ronnie had died I sure go by and see him


Muffaletta sandwich (Central Grocery on Decatur in New Orleans across from the French Market and near the Cafe Du Monde is the original, supposedly).

Ronnie is too young to be dead. (His brother was R.S., I think.)


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> said earlier Ronnie had died I sure go by and see him


Anyone remember Peter Pauls (48th & Sherman) or Wiley Jinkens, MD (across the street from Pauls, he became a bone doctor)? I think A.J. Jenkins recently died (51st & Crockett, childhood home?). Jenkins family had the first tv in the old neighborhood. I only heard about it. Was too young to be invited in. Probably smelled with kid sweat. I think our first tv was from Goodyear on 23rd. That was 1952. Only NBC, with lots of screen tests (remember the Indian? and cartoons, mainly Felix). My father didn't take down the antenna (after cable) until the mid'60's.

My CB antenna was attached to it. The first words were "can you hear me?" Probably to Ronnie Maceo. Should have copyrighted it...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

OK guys, I finally got in touch with my old friend from Bayou Vista about the old BBQ place on the service road just South of BV. The name of the place was Big 10-4 BBQ. The owners were named Don and Cathy. I think it went away with Hurricane Alecia in 1983.


----------



## Troutman123

*Hey UC*

This the same family ?



Troutman123 said:


> the Rattisseau's live down the Island somewhere aroud Crash Basin I'm thinking ? If same they were on North side S road...If same family this is going to get crazy (in a good way)


----------



## Bandman

I didn't know Ronnie, but I went to school - Crockett, Lovenberg, BHS - with Roger Ratisseau. He also worked at the State Theatre. One night he refused to let some punks in free and they beat him up pretty badly. He and I discussed this at Coach Scheibel's memorial service several months ago.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> This the same family ?


I think Ronnie lives up around Clear Lake, I think his wife's name is Connie (she's not from Galveston). The last time I saw him was years ago at the funeral of a murdered comrade. No Ratisseaus in the phonebook. The parents are gone (what wonderful people; the father was a real card, I can see him messing with people, including me. I always bought into what he was "selling" that turned out to be jokes on the gullible).

Ronnie drove up to Detroit one time to buy a new Cadillac with a diesel. I saw him up on the seawall with black smoke coming out the tail pipe like a used bus. "It's supposed to be that way" he said with a familiar look as though he was setting up a pigeon to buy it.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> I didn't know Ronnie, but I went to school - Crockett, Lovenberg, BHS - with Roger Ratisseau. He also worked at the State Theatre. One night he refused to let some punks in free and they beat him up pretty badly. He and I discussed this at Coach Scheibel's memorial service several months ago.


Roger was the eldest. I didn't know him. Scheibel and his wife, Judy, lived over on around 30-something & O. She ran Ashton Villa. They had post-Dickens Christmas parties. They traveled the U.S. in a RV as she was dying of breast cancer (and reporting their exploits in a column for the newspaper). I have a clock bought from Schiebel ($60). Those were some of the best of times (especially before GHF commercialized the living hell out of Dickens). Cafe' Torrifie' (sp) at 22nd & Strand (NE side at corner)? In Between Magazine? Steve Long? Pete Frederickson? The Boogie Kings? Life used to be so carefree and open.


----------



## Utah Carl

Haute Pursuit said:


> OK guys, I finally got in touch with my old friend from Bayou Vista about the old BBQ place on the service road just South of BV. The name of the place was Big 10-4 BBQ. The owners were named Don and Cathy. I think it went away with Hurricane Alecia in 1983.


As Sgt. Preston of the Yucon would say to his mighty husky, the Mighty Yucon King, "King, this case is closed."

Good work, Haute!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Utah Carl said:


> As Sgt. Preston of the Yucon would say to his mighty husky, the Mighty Yucon King, "King, this case is closed."
> 
> Good work, Haute!


Took me awhile to find my old friend...LOL She doesn't live in BV now.


----------



## XCabledog

The first GTO I ever saw Carl Ratisseau had , 64'


----------



## Troutman123

*Ahhhhh The Boogie Kings*

Man they rocked



Utah Carl said:


> Roger was the eldest. I didn't know him. Scheibel and his wife, Judy, lived over on around 30-something & O. She ran Ashton Villa. They had post-Dickens Christmas parties. They traveled the U.S. in a RV as she was dying of breast cancer (and reporting their exploits in a column for the newspaper). I have a clock bought from Schiebel ($60). Those were some of the best of times (especially before GHF commercialized the living hell out of Dickens). Cafe' Torrifie' (sp) at 22nd & Strand (NE side at corner)? In Between Magazine? Steve Long? Pete Frederickson? The Boogie Kings? Life used to be so carefree and open.


----------



## Utah Carl

XCabledog said:


> The first GTO I ever saw Carl Ratisseau had , 64'


Ronnie had one in 1964. He was really proud of that car. He was good at speed shifting. I think he went to the race track up the freeway a few times. And of course, the Hill. He raced Richard Spore's big Pontiac. No one knew that the times, those innocent happy days, they were a-changing...


----------



## Troutman123

*UC did Ronnies family*

Live / have property / cattle down the Island ?



Utah Carl said:


> Ronnie had one in 1964. He was really proud of that car. He was good at speed shifting. I think he went to the race track up the freeway a few times. And of course, the Hill. He raced Richard Spore's big Pontiac. No one knew that the times, those innocent happy days, they were a-changing...


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Live / have property / cattle down the Island ?


I Googled Ratisseau. There are a bunch of them spread out all over Texas. I think they were early residents of Galveston. There is a photo of "Ron Ratisseau" but he's a thin old bald-headed guy (with ears and a smile that remind me of Ronnie). But I would have never thought he would have anything to do with a cow (except for a few he dated). Oh well, maybe somethings are better left on Memory Lane.

Maybe he has property down the island.


----------



## Troutman123

*Well been a lot of fun kids*

Will be on the Island Wed - Sat I really appreciate the memories and I bet when I get back next week I will have had my memory jolted a few time and will have some more questions
Carry On


----------



## cwc

I remeber eating BBQ at Sharpers BBq on Seawall BLvd. it was under the poop deck.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Scharper's also had the Sandollar Cafe, 16 to 17 mile road in the 60's. Later in the 70's another family had it with the same name.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Scharper's also had the Sandollar Cafe, 16 to 17 mile road in the 60's. Later in the 70's another family had it with the same name.


I don't remember under the Poop Deck, except that someone had a surrey rental and/or surfboard rental and/or head shop. I think the woman who created the Poop Deck had the Omar Kyam behind the Buccaneer. You walked up a staircase to get to the inside, which was beautiful. Not bad for a few underage high schoolers with high hopes...

Sandollar? Yall got me on that one, too.


----------



## k-dog

i rember a sandollar i think ? back in the 80s 90s way down on the west end. by roosters place! it was beer and pool shot place? dont know who own it? sorry so long a go...........


----------



## Troutman123

*How about*

the Ostermeyers down the Island ? Now that was a bunch


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> the Ostermeyers down the Island ? Now that was a bunch


I'll see your Ostermeyers and raise you a clan of Auzstons.


----------



## therealbigman

Utah Carl said:


> I'll see your Ostermeyers and raise you a clan of Auzstons.


How bout a full house of , Garibaldi's and Crum's


----------



## Troutman123

*You guys crack me up*

ahhh the days of gill nets stretching far into the West bay , baited fresh water ponds for skillet shots on what was once millions of Sprigs (slang for Pintails) those were the days. Motto ...Don't worry about our kids or grandkids I want it ALL right now



Utah Carl said:


> I'll see your Ostermeyers and raise you a clan of Auzstons.


----------



## Utah Carl

therealbigman said:


> How bout a full house of , Garibaldi's and Crum's


Had to check the cheat books. There was an E.E. Crump who was among the 15 people who purchased the first 15 lots at Bay Harbor.

There was an A.A. Giabraldi who was among eleven plaintiffs against Mitchell in trying to stop his development of Pirates Cove (east of Country Club). David Auzston was one of the eleven. Mitchell had purchased the land from William Ostermayer.

I seem to remember a Giabraldi Pharmacy.


----------



## Troutman123

*Oh yeah Old man*

Willie he was something else



Utah Carl said:


> Had to check the cheat books. There was an E.E. Crump who was among the 15 people who purchased the first 15 lots at Bay Harbor.
> 
> There was an A.A. Giabraldi who was among eleven plaintiffs against Mitchell in trying to stop his development of Pirates Cove (east of Country Club). David Auzston was one of the eleven. Mitchell had purchased the land from William Ostermayer.
> 
> I seem to remember a Giabraldi Pharmacy.


----------



## k-dog

west bay gill nets! the sealy boys!!!!


----------



## therealbigman

k-dog said:


> west bay gill nets! the sealy boys!!!!


I went to school with Rocky Sealy , Good ole boy.


----------



## Troutman123

*Lots of them I sure*

But I was talking the 50s & early 60s it was Willie and the boys back then for sure & you didn't dare cross a fence to get a downed dove or duck



k-dog said:


> west bay gill nets! the sealy boys!!!!


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Willie he was something else


For the fun of it, here are all of the original 15 lot-buyers at Bay Harbor: E.B. Zinnecker, A.J. Piepent, Lloyd Quimby, E.C. Love, George Mitchell, Tom Sawyer, Ralph Cushman, D. G. Smith, John Velodman, J.W. Bettis, Palmer Green, H.M. Crawford, E.E. Crump, Homer S. Head and P.J. Bill Christensen (late husband of the late author of the cheat book: Pioneers of West Galveston Island.

"In 1954 Earl Galceran finally realized his dream of a subdivision on West Galveston Island composed of his fishing and hunting devotees. His two partners were E.K. Thornton, a Galveston attorney, and Harry Melcer, whose family were in the jewelry business in Galveston. R.E. Bob Smith, oil and real estate millionaire from Houston provided the financing.


----------



## Troutman123

*Change Direction for minute*

What ever happened to R A Apfel , I know he mayor for while , he still around practicing law ?


----------



## Troutman123

*Well Kids its Bud Light Time*

Hair cut watch the Aggies beat N Carolina
Head to my loved Island in the morning for 4 days
Talk to you kids next week
Carry On


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> What ever happened to R A Apfel , I know he mayor for while , he still around practicing law ?


Still here.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Once while writing John Sealy a ticket with another police officer, when I ask the guy his name he said John Sealy. The PO with me punched the heck out of him and said he asked you your name not where you were born.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Once while writing John Sealy a ticket with another police officer, when I ask the guy his name he said John Sealy. The PO with me punched the heck out of him and said he asked you your name not where you were born.


Way back in the dusty roach-infested caverns of my mind, I almost remember a kid by the name of John Sealy. (At least his mother didn't name him St. Mary!)


----------



## k-dog

one time. i had just put the boat in the water at sportman rd. a g.w. pulls up and ask me for a ride. i said sure????? he tell me were to go. we pull on a sealy boat!! with a net!! they look at me with fire in there eyes!!! i did not put my boat back in the water at all that year!


----------



## Utah Carl

k-dog said:


> one time. i had just put the boat in the water at sportman rd. a g.w. pulls up and ask me for a ride. i said sure????? he tell me were to go. we pull on a sealy boat!! with a net!! they look at me with fire in there eyes!!! i did not put my boat back in the water at all that year!


Isn't that a city ramp? After all these decades, it still looks like much of the rest of Galveston. I remember the property owners tried to get it closed down. We used to also use the one at the city park on Offatts across (E) from the canal leading to Lake Madeline from Offatts. The city sold that park to Willis Lucas, with the (broken) promise to replace it at another location. The powers that be have never recognized the lucrative market of sports fishing (imo), and here we are in an ideal and famous (West Bay, East Bay, SL Pass, Gulf, etc.) location. Rant off.


----------



## Bandman

There will be a reunion for the graduates of Kirwin, Ursuline, Dominican, and Ball High schools August 19th & 20th - classes 1956 through 1966. Most events will be held at the Moody Gardens Hotel. Mike Daly of Spring is the contact person.


----------



## Troutman123

*Have any contact*

info for Mike ?



Bandman said:


> There will be a reunion for the graduates of Kirwin, Ursuline, Dominican, and Ball High schools August 19th & 20th - classes 1956 through 1966. Most events will be held at the Moody Gardens Hotel. Mike Daly of Spring is the contact person.


----------



## Troutman123

*Hey Kids*

Made it back from my four days on the Island  Where to start ? First I need connection at Moody Garden hotel long story short they do way too much itemizing on the bill and , as is, will cause me too much heartburn on expense account , PLEASE ? UC Maureen was very nice although I did not get to meet her I showed her email response to me and they let me in for my own self guided tour thanks for the tip that place is awesome!!! Jimmy,went by Sonny's Junior wasn't coming in until 7:00 and I could'nt hang around they called him and he ask me to wait but that was 2 hours. Had a great visit with Larry he said "I thought you died" Told him I did but God sent me down to tell him to straighten up  Man what GREAT gumbo!!!!!!! Cotton Exchange closed for rehab , US Nat'l just as beautiful as I remembered, told a young teller about the elevator operators and got a great huh stare . Sherans was so nice up there every night (main problem on the itemization mentioned earlier) got to see several names of old buds on Nam memorial that was special.... Found my grat grand parents home which had been moved from behind Galvez in 86 it was for sale so I called Realtor and he came and let me in what a treat!!!!!!!! Bayou Shore Dr looked so very sad....Jean Laffiet looked pitiful  Drank a beer at VFW and they told me Frank Volert still comes in on occasion..... Went to Star Drug Store had a coke which they comped looks just the same as when I was kid.... Pleasure Pier looked sad.... East end looked sad with all the Oak trees gone, 17th Winnie grandparents home the whole block was canopeyed by them now all gone...Noticed Johns Oyster gone? More later it Bud Light Time Kids
Carry ON


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Made it back from my four days on the Island  Where to start ? First I need connection at Moody Garden hotel long story short they do way too much itemizing on the bill and , as is, will cause me too much heartburn on expense account , PLEASE ? UC Maureen was very nice although I did not get to meet her I showed her email response to me and they let me in for my own self guided tour thanks for the tip that place is awesome!!! Jimmy,went by Sonny's Junior wasn't coming in until 7:00 and I could'nt hang around they called him and he ask me to wait but that was 2 hours. Had a great visit with Larry he said "I thought you died" Told him I did but God sent me down to tell him to straighten up  Man what GREAT gumbo!!!!!!! Cotton Exchange closed for rehab , US Nat'l just as beautiful as I remembered, told a young teller about the elevator operators and got a great huh stare . Sherans was so nice up there every night (main problem on the itemization mentioned earlier) got to see several names of old buds on Nam memorial that was special.... Found my grat grand parents home which had been moved from behind Galvez in 86 it was for sale so I called Realtor and he came and let me in what a treat!!!!!!!! Bayou Shore Dr looked so very sad....Jean Laffiet looked pitiful  Drank a beer at VFW and they told me Frank Volert still comes in on occasion..... Went to Star Drug Store had a coke which they comped looks just the same as when I was kid.... Pleasure Pier looked sad.... East end looked sad with all the Oak trees gone, 17th Winnie grandparents home the whole block was canopeyed by them now all gone...Noticed Johns Oyster gone? More later it Bud Light Time Kids
> Carry ON


That is fantastic! Especially you coming down from heaven (is that true, by the way?)!

A portion of the Cotton Exchange fell to the ground a few days ago.

Wife and I drove by the Pleasure Pier yesterday. There was a tear in my beer (screw the open container law). I told her the exact same thing, "Look at it, it's so sad." Taking the outlook of a woman, she said we have our memories.

Opera House: Ray Charles, Roy Orbison, etc., you were among them.

Bayou Shore Dr. was under big-time water. Used to own a duplex there that was previously owned by the late Woody Carson, sports guy at KGBC .

Star Drug: I sent the owner a note one time. She went to the trouble of sending me a photo of the building. I owe her.

Trees: I'm with you. It hurts to go into the east end (and I'll include downtown). But this past week, they began replacing a lot of the oaks on Broadway with pretty-good-size oaks. At least it's a step forward.

With you on John's, too. I remember sitting out on the porch and having whatever. The property was eventually purchased by a Moody-man, who sold it to a church, who sold it to someone else, who tore it down.

MORE!!!


----------



## Utah Carl

Utah Carl said:


> That is fantastic! Especially you coming down from heaven (is that true, by the way?)!
> 
> A portion of the Cotton Exchange fell to the ground a few days ago.
> 
> Wife and I drove by the Pleasure Pier yesterday. There was a tear in my beer (screw the open container law). I told her the exact same thing, "Look at it, it's so sad." Taking the outlook of a woman, she said we have our memories.
> 
> Opera House: Ray Charles, Roy Orbison, etc., you were among them.
> 
> Bayou Shore Dr. was under big-time water. Used to own a duplex there that was previously owned by the late Woody Carson, sports guy at KGBC .
> 
> Star Drug: I sent the owner a note one time. She went to the trouble of sending me a photo of the building. I owe her.
> 
> Trees: I'm with you. It hurts to go into the east end (and I'll include downtown). But this past week, they began replacing a lot of the oaks on Broadway with pretty-good-size oaks. At least it's a step forward.
> 
> With you on John's, too. I remember sitting out on the porch and having whatever. The property was eventually purchased by a Moody-man, who sold it to a church, who sold it to someone else, who tore it down.
> 
> MORE!!!


I was thinking of Bayou Homes Dr., which was "taken out" by the surge of the hurricane. But drive along 61st and look across to Bayou Shore Dr. and it's not anywhere like it was (not to mention the ski jump that was removed years ago) or the bait camps that lined both sides of 61st, north of Heards.

Those were the best of times.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yes they were*

It was nice to be down there for a few days... Oprea house my grandfather got to kiss Debbie Reynolds on cheek there and my grandmother use to get sooooo pizzzzzed when he would talk about it  The guy in the ticket booth not BOI but his grandpa was Captian Eddie on the old Jolly Roger....


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> It was nice to be down there for a few days... Oprea house my grandfather got to kiss Debbie Reynolds on cheek there and my grandmother use to get sooooo pizzzzzed when he would talk about it  The guy in the ticket booth not BOI but his grandpa was Captian Eddie on the old Jolly Roger....


Not Googling:

I think her first husband was Eddie Fisher.

She was the Tammie in "Tammie and the Bachelor".

Doubt she settled with just a kiss on the cheek with anyone. Grandma may have been right!

Captain Eddie and the Jolly Roger: A Happy Howdy Do to the first one with Eddie's real name... It's a long-gone daddy in my mind...no longer there. He wore a straw hat. His boat was anchored over on 61st, west side, south of the bridge. Whoever he was and wherever he and his boat were from, he had to have been an official Galvestonian!


----------



## Troutman123

*So are they*

demolishing Cotton Exchange ? 
Larry was telling me the medical students no longer hang out at Sonnys like tey use to ? Man they enlarged that place . I saw the bank (think the one on S) has the old orphanage for sale think that the bank the Sullivans chartered and someone Doyle maybe ended up with. The hispanic Catholic church on 45th went out of business? Man that a huge Joe's they built , is the Seahorse bowl open? Looke closed from the wall. Remember the hotel about 10th on the wall looked like a ship it gone? That place had a very special meaning to me


----------



## iridered2003

Troutman123 said:


> demolishing Cotton Exchange ?
> Larry was telling me the medical students no longer hang out at Sonnys like tey use to ? Man they enlarged that place . I saw the bank (think the one on S) has the old orphanage for sale think that the bank the Sullivans chartered and someone Doyle maybe ended up with. The hispanic Catholic church on 45th went out of business? Man that a huge Joe's they built , is the Seahorse bowl open? Looke closed from the wall. Remember the hotel about 10th on the wall looked like a ship it gone? That place had a very special meaning to me


heres a few pics of the cotton press as of today


----------



## Troutman123

*Is that sitting*

Where the old cotton compress buildings were ?


----------



## Stumpgrinder

As I came over the causeway 60 hours after Ike had passed , I knew it would take a minimum of 5 years to recover at least.

Its only been 3 so I look at the loss of trees with hopes for the future. I hated to see them tear the Flagship down but despised more watching the old girl rot.


----------



## Troutman123

*Agreed Stumpy*

Utah & wife have the memories out there I too spent many nights out there but you correct anything better than what was there...I know what I wanted to ask the site where the Balaneise was is for sale/lease? How does that work ? Thought that state property ?



Stumpgrinder said:


> As I came over the causeway 60 hours after Ike had passed , I knew it would take a minimum of 5 years to recover at least.
> 
> Its only been 3 so I look at the loss of trees with hopes for the future. I hated to see them tear the Flagship down but despised more watching the old girl rot.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Sea Horse Bowl never reopened after the storm, it flooded inside from the roof.
I read that over 40K trees were lost mostly oaks. That may have been the count before they stopped chopping and gave them a little time to recover. A lot of huge ones were cut down and now growing from the stumps. It makes me sick, they were in a hurry to get that Fed money.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Utah & wife have the memories out there I too spent many nights out there but you correct anything better than what was there...I know what I wanted to ask the site where the Balaneise was is for sale/lease? How does that work ? Thought that state property ?


I'm not for sure: There were/are above-water properties, such as the Flagship, Balinese, Murdoch's, 61st St Pier and 91st St Pier that a person can get a long-term grandfathered lease on. The ex-Balinese currently has a "for lease" banner. They're grandfathered for many decades by the State of Texas.

Underwater platted lots south of the seawall used to be owned by individuals, and maybe still are (imo). The land under and around the 91st St. Pier was owned by T.D. Armstrong until sold to "A&R Pier Corp" (Armstrong and Robbins). Mr. Robbins told me the adjacent lot to the east of the "big pier" would be an over-the-water hotel. The corp. already owned land across the seawall for parking. He built the suite hotel by Moody Gardens at the water park, and had big plans for beachfront property just west of the end of the seawall (to be called, The Boardwalk). He just couldn't live beyond his dream-line.


----------



## Troutman123

*Any idea*

why med students quit coming to Sonny's?



yer_corks_under said:


> Sea Horse Bowl never reopened after the storm, it flooded inside from the roof.
> I read that over 40K trees were lost mostly oaks. That may have been the count before they stopped chopping and gave them a little time to recover. A lot of huge ones were cut down and now growing from the stumps. It makes me sick, they were in a hurry to get that Fed money.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> demolishing Cotton Exchange ?
> Larry was telling me the medical students no longer hang out at Sonnys like tey use to ? Man they enlarged that place . I saw the bank (think the one on S) has the old orphanage for sale think that the bank the Sullivans chartered and someone Doyle maybe ended up with. The hispanic Catholic church on 45th went out of business? Man that a huge Joe's they built , is the Seahorse bowl open? Looke closed from the wall. Remember the hotel about 10th on the wall looked like a ship it gone? That place had a very special meaning to me


That's the former S.S. Snort. Let high school memories lie ("lie" ha ha). What happened in Galveston, stays in Galveston. It's a long-gone daddy, across from the College Inn, the Bamboo Hut, etc. And may I give a tip-of-the-hat to C.W., who came through in so many ways at so many times in so many places... You went, girl.

On 45th around Ave. N, that may be the old VA Hospital. It's apartments, today.

Bank of Galveston is on 45th (O 1/2?). Doug Lee was original president (RIP). If you walked in that bank, he would echo your name throughout. It was downright embarassing. He began as a teller at Moody National Bank. The majority stock in the bank is owned by a holding company in Las Vegas. The local rag refuses to release that info to their few readers.

Doyle and his family own Texas First Bank.


----------



## Troutman123

*Got to go Kids Bud Light Time*

And have to work in San Antonio & Fredericksburg tomorrow & Wednesday see you on Thursday
Carry On


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> And have to work in San Antonio & Fredericksburg tomorrow & Wednesday see you on Thursday
> Carry On


One lucky troutman.


----------



## Arrowsmith

iridered2003 said:


> UC,there use to be a place on 17th or 18th and seawall that had a ton of animal mounts in it,deer,elk,bear and so on. whats the name of the place? i remember going in there with my pops and hes been dead since 1971. hope you remember it. its killing me to know, my mind wont stop till i figure it out. thanks,IRR





yer_corks_under said:


> I think it was called Roddys Steak House or something like that. Always had pumkin seeds on salad. Capt Quick bought it.


Roddy's Steaks at 17th and Seawall was owned by my late uncle Roddy Adolphus. My uncle Roddy hunted all over North America and Africa. He ran the cafe from Splash Day until Labor Day and then he went hunting in the fall. My aunt Dorothy was a very good artist. She worked at American National Insurance but she loved to paint oil and pastel portraits and landscapes. She would go on hunting trips with Roddy and paint while he was out hunting. She would also have mini art shows in front of the cafe on weekends.

I spent summers back in the 60's at my uncles and aunts in Galveston. I would fish all morning off the rock groin across Seawall Blvd from Roddy's cafe. Around 11:00 am I would take my catch to the cafe and Jesse the cook would clean and cook my fish for lunch. I would ride to their home on the Winnie & O bus with my fishing rod and sometimes a stringer of fish.:biggrin:

The beach crowd kept Roddy's busy during the summer days. He sold a lot of burgers and BBQ during the day. In the evening a broad cross section of Galveston society dined at Roddy's. There would be doctors and staff from John Sealy Hospital, dock workers, police officers and city officials. Chick Yeatman, the owner of the cab company and Roddy's hunting buddy, was there a lot. Most came for the thick steaks and pumpkin seed topped salads. I still miss Roddy's Special Dressing.

Do you guys remember......the little balancing clown that rode a cable from the check out area to the corner of the dining room.....the white Dall sheep in the glass case..... the huge moose in the corner of the dining room....the bear mount in the front dining room that growled and talked...the whimmy diddle gee haw sticks that my uncle Roddy love to show customers.....

I have been looking for information and pictures of Roddy's for a long time. My wife and I went down there looking for the place in 2006 or 2007. I did not recognize anything at 17th and Seawall. There was a boarded up motel where my uncles place used to sit. If you guys have any info or pictures of Roddy's please give me a shout.


----------



## Utah Carl

Arrowsmith said:


> Roddy's Steaks at 17th and Seawall was owned by my late uncle Roddy Adolphus. My uncle Roddy hunted all over North America and Africa. He ran the cafe from Splash Day until Labor Day and then he went hunting in the fall. My aunt Dorothy was a very good artist. She worked at American National Insurance but she loved to paint oil and pastel portraits and landscapes. She would go on hunting trips with Roddy and paint while he was out hunting. She would also have mini art shows in front of the cafe on weekends.
> 
> I spent summers back in the 60's at my uncles and aunts in Galveston. I would fish all morning off the rock groin across Seawall Blvd from Roddy's cafe. Around 11:00 am I would take my catch to the cafe and Jesse the cook would clean and cook my fish for lunch. I would ride to their home on the Winnie & O bus with my fishing rod and sometimes a stringer of fish.:biggrin:
> 
> The beach crowd kept Roddy's busy during the summer days. He sold a lot of burgers and BBQ during the day. In the evening a broad cross section of Galveston society dined at Roddy's. There would be doctors and staff from John Sealy Hospital, dock workers, police officers and city officials. Chick Yeatman, the owner of the cab company and Roddy's hunting buddy, was there a lot. Most came for the thick steaks and pumpkin seed topped salads. I still miss Roddy's Special Dressing.
> 
> Do you guys remember......the little balancing clown that rode a cable from the check out area to the corner of the dining room.....the white Dall sheep in the glass case..... the huge moose in the corner of the dining room....the bear mount in the front dining room that growled and talked...the whimmy diddle gee haw sticks that my uncle Roddy love to show customers.....
> 
> I have been looking for information and pictures of Roddy's for a long time. My wife and I went down there looking for the place in 2006 or 2007. I did not recognize anything at 17th and Seawall. There was a boarded up motel where my uncles place used to sit. If you guys have any info or pictures of Roddy's please give me a shout.


The "Winnie & O". That is a memory I haven't thought of for many years. (We used the "West End".)

I took photos of every block of Seawall in the early 80's. 
If Roddy's was still standing at the time, say NOW!, and I'll get it done...there's a bunch of them. Will ask young wife about Roddy's after she comes home to dust this nasty place (don't tell her that). It's in my memory's mind eye, almost. She was BHS 68 (and a cutie).


----------



## Arrowsmith

Utah Carl said:


> The "Winnie & O". That is a memory I haven't thought of for many years. (We used the "West End".)
> 
> I took photos of every block of Seawall in the early 80's.
> If Roddy's was still standing at the time, say NOW!, and I'll get it done...there's a bunch of them. Will ask young wife about Roddy's after she comes home to dust this nasty place (don't tell her that). It's in my memory's mind eye, almost. She was BHS 68 (and a cutie).


Roddy's may have still been there in the early 80's. I can remember exactly when he and my aunt retired. If you were standing on the seawall looking north his place was on the right hand corner of 17th and Seawall.

I could tell you a million stories but this one stands out. During hurricane Carla uncle Roddy refused to evacuate. He and my aunt Dorothy got a room on the 7th floor in the old Buccaneer Hotel so Roddy could "keep an eye" on his cafe. Well, he watched Carla pretty much destroy his cafe. The Buccaneer had no power and water came in around the closed and sealed windows. My aunt fell down the stairs in the darkness and declared that my uncle Roddy was definitely crazy for riding out the storm across the street from landfall of Carla.


----------



## Utah Carl

Arrowsmith said:


> Roddy's may have still been there in the early 80's. I can remember exactly when he and my aunt retired. If you were standing on the seawall looking north his place was on the right hand corner of 17th and Seawall.
> 
> I could tell you a million stories but this one stands out. During hurricane Carla uncle Roddy refused to evacuate. He and my aunt Dorothy got a room on the 7th floor in the old Buccaneer Hotel so Roddy could "keep an eye" on his cafe. Well, he watched Carla pretty much destroy his cafe. The Buccaneer had no power and water came in around the closed and sealed windows. My aunt fell down the stairs in the darkness and declared that my uncle Roddy was definitely crazy for riding out the storm across the street from landfall of Carla.


Wife and family were with you at the Buccaneer, watching the Pleasure Pier being destroyed (have photos).

My family was at the Galvez. Watched the Dreamland Cafe (next to the Balinese) fall into the gulf. A Disney camera crew was there. I wouldn't have thought a little kid could have been so tired! Wife and I are searching Memory Lane for Roddy's. What is there, now?

And when we finally returned home, the tv antenna was bent and we had a few jelly fish in the yard.

We, too, lost water and electricity.


----------



## Bdm944

Utah Carl.... I have been reading this thread and have enjoyed your memories. I was especially happy to figure out that you are married to a woman who I was very good friends with years ago! Tell her Bridget says hello! She'll remember. At least, I hope she does! We had a great time working together. I miss that nut!


----------



## Utah Carl

Bdm944 said:


> Utah Carl.... I have been reading this thread and have enjoyed your memories. I was especially happy to figure out that you are married to a woman who I was very good friends with years ago! Tell her Bridget says hello! She'll remember. At least, I hope she does! We had a great time working together. I miss that nut!


She says, "Of course I remember her."

Was Shelly related (Adler Circle)?


----------



## Arrowsmith

Utah Carl said:


> Wife and family were with you at the Buccaneer, watching the Pleasure Pier being destroyed (have photos).
> 
> My family was at the Galvez. Watched the Dreamland Cafe (next to the Balinese) fall into the gulf. A Disney camera crew was there. I wouldn't have thought a little kid could have been so tired! Wife and I are searching Memory Lane for Roddy's. What is there, now?
> 
> And when we finally returned home, the tv antenna was bent and we had a few jelly fish in the yard.
> 
> We, too, lost water and electricity.


His place was next to what is now the Mariner Inn motel. I think there was a motel called the Sunset Motel there after the cafe was torn down. I think the Susnet has since been torn down.


----------



## tbone2374

Is Gaido's still there?


----------



## yer_corks_under

Yes Gaido's is celebrating it's 100th Birthday. They have a cookbook out for it. The food is up and down. I worked there when I was in Lovenberg Jr, High.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Yes Gaido's is celebrating it's 100th Birthday. They have a cookbook out for it. The food is up and down. I worked there when I was in Lovenberg Jr, High.


We bought that cookbook. What a history (beginning at Murdocks). The book is a treasure. Paulie was cooking days after Ike. What a life-friend.

When in Lovenberg, we parked our bikes (un-locked) at the entrance to the new Pelican Club. It wasn't cool to be riding bikes to school back then, so we hid them across the street (with Mr. Gaido's ok). And then, guess what happened? Those 3 bikes vanished into the salty air! It was amazing!

Many years later, as I sat at a table, with folded hands in my lap, a waiter dropped a baked potato into them. That was a good shot. He was amazed! I told him to forget it.

And then, later, some weirdo broke out in the theme song to Mr. Ed and embarrassed himself to hell. I hate it when that happens and won't do it again.

Memories.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bdm944 said:


> Utah Carl.... I have been reading this thread and have enjoyed your memories. I was especially happy to figure out that you are married to a woman who I was very good friends with years ago! Tell her Bridget says hello! She'll remember. At least, I hope she does! We had a great time working together. I miss that nut!


I think she's more of a pest, but she's a nut, too.

She's over at A&M on Pelican Island (finance department).


----------



## Troutman123

*Hey Kids made it back*

Boy main street in Fredericksburg was dead...UC my son told me the other day Teichman built a [email protected]*l of a facility on Pelican ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Boy main street in Fredericksburg was dead...UC my son told me the other day Teichman built a [email protected]*l of a facility on Pelican ?


My spy says she frequently sees his trucks coming and going to and from Pelican Island.

Teichman Pt. (where he lives and has his deep-water access) is still up and running.

He also has a share of Rudy & Paco's restaurant (NE) 21st & Postoffice (where Zales used to be). It has excellent reviews on TripAdvisor.com (Paco used to be GM of the Balinese).


----------



## Troutman123

*OK Kids*

Have a great 4th be safe and give thanks for all who went before us to give us this great country
Carry On
Bud Light Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Have a great 4th be safe and give thanks for all who went before us to give us this great country
> Carry On
> Bud Light Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And every last one of them is a brave American volunteer!

Every 4th, Oscar Ekelund puts on his GPD uniform and waits at the 37th St. pier for the fireworks trailer. He has to be around 80. We sit on the 39th St. pier. It's fun to watch the little kids make yet-to-be-known memories playing at the water's edge. And then the sky lights up with fireworks.

From 50 years ago: "Pearl Beer, Pearl Beer. Light, bright refreshing beer! Oh, the living is good when you live around here. And the beer around here is PEARL!"

BANG! POP! OHHHH!


----------



## RRGinColorado

Utah Carl:

I googled the name of my father, Elwood Grantham, and found your post. We never lived in Karn City, whereever that town is... Did you know Elwood? So my grandfather, Cap, chased you with his stick? I go to Galveston every once in a while and go out to the house I grew up in on Woodrow Ave. I stand there and look at the house and remember all those experiences. Only my sister and I are alive.


----------



## Utah Carl

RRGinColorado said:


> Utah Carl:
> 
> I googled the name of my father, Elwood Grantham, and found your post. We never lived in Karn City, whereever that town is... Did you know Elwood? So my grandfather, Cap, chased you with his stick? I go to Galveston every once in a while and go out to the house I grew up in on Woodrow Ave. I stand there and look at the house and remember all those experiences. Only my sister and I are alive.


If your first name begins with "R" I have a photo of you and SM in your cowboy outfits, taken by JCM in the backyard of 5026. I have a photo of your father and the baseball team, including the name and position of each member. I remember he and your mother (Juanita?) leaving you and and your sister with your grandma for the summer. S. was around 4; you were around 8. I think Elwood had a big white Buick or Pontiac. Your grandma cried her heart out when yall left. She was good friends with Aunt Fannie (5026). (SM was shot dead on a Houston freeway. He was into some serious s.)

I remember at least you, as a child, said ya'll lived in "Corn" City. I just looked it up: it is Karnes City, south of San Antonio. I remember it was near the valley.

I remember your grandfather's pipe stand and that grandfather clock. And the washer and dryer out in the garage.

Your father's team played in a field where K-Mart later was. It's just east of Texas First Bank (65 & Stewart Rd.). I remember my father taking me to the games. My parents are buried near-by.

If you want a copy of the photos, let me know. I'll give you wife's email for non-public communications.

(Please don't refer to me by name on this site.)


----------



## RRGinColorado

*Elwood Grantham's Son*



Utah Carl said:


> Where was the stadium?
> 
> Polio was just before the nuclear bomb and Cuba. We were afraid of polio, but too stupid to be afraid of "the bomb." Elwood Grantham had some affliction, now that you mention it. I remember it.
> 
> Elwood Grantham's wife was, Juanita (WWII lipstick). They had a brand new Pontiac. Their children were Ronnie and Suzie. They brought them over to Galveston for the summer from Karn City to stay with Elwood's mother, the co-owner of the magazine stand on 21st & Mechanic (NW corner). His step father worked on the wharf, fresh from WWII, and carried a whacking bat in his truck. He chased me down the street once because I was behaving like a kid. It was almost funny. He was out of shape.
> 
> Suzie, around 3-feet tall and around 4 or 5, would wander down the sidewalk to where we guys were playing. That wasn't socially acceptable. We would insult her until she said, "Me go home!" We would all yell out, "Oh, please don't go home!!" From then on, we called her "Me Go Home" until she got the hint.
> 
> Galveston memories.


Utah Carl, is it possible for you to contact me? Elwood Grantham was my father. You seem to know a lot about my Galveston family. You can reach me via email.

Thank You,
Ronald Grantham


----------



## Utah Carl

RRGinColorado said:


> Utah Carl, is it possible for you to contact me? Elwood Grantham was my father. You seem to know a lot about my Galveston family. You can reach me via email.
> 
> Thank You,
> Ronald Grantham


I don't know your email.

If you don't want to publish it here, please forward it to 
my wife: [email protected]. She has seen the photos and is sick and tired of Memory Lane (not really). Her father was GM of the Pleasure Pier before it was taken down by Carla in 1961. I (we) have photos of that.

Remember collecting Christmas trees and building Christmas tree forts in the alley? And your aunt (Helen?) who lived in the garage apt? Remember SM's pony that his gf kept over at the Hollywood Diner Cub off 61st & S. You and I and SM drove out there with his gf. There's other stuff, but I don't want to post it here.

Please give my wife your email. She'll be back at work Tues. and has been advised.

Thank you, Ronnie. Have a great 4th!


----------



## Utah Carl

RRGinColorado said:


> Utah Carl, is it possible for you to contact me? Elwood Grantham was my father. You seem to know a lot about my Galveston family. You can reach me via email.
> 
> Thank You,
> Ronald Grantham


Here are a few others: I remember you and I playing outside and your grandma calling us in for lunch. In the kitchen was a booth where we'd eat. I think I can remember coney islands. I remember Hank Williams playing on the radio in the kitchen and your grandma singing, "Hey, good lookin' whatcha got cookin...". The back porch was painted red. I was always afraid of your grandfather (even before he chased me with his billy club). SM and I used to ride our bikes down to the beach across from Ft. Crockett but I think I was too young to have fishing gear. In fact, my wife's father gave me my first fishing gear when I was around 13 and working for free in the tackle shop, after pulling a full shift at the kiddie rides (the fish had nothing to worry about). I remember the two tall palm trees in your grandma's front yard. I listened to them when in bed at night and could tell how windy it was. The current owner took them down. How dumb was that? I remember an "accident" that occurred on the porch of the garage apt. I'll tell you about that privately. I could tell you what I found in the alley gutter behind your grandma's house, but that might be something you don't want to know. The railroad detective across the street raised prakeets and packed a pistol (his son, John, served in WWII in a submarine). I can't think of the detective's name, so I know what I will be thinking about all day...


----------



## JayTray

Utah Carl said:


> Here are a few others: I remember you and I playing outside and your grandma calling us in for lunch. In the kitchen was a booth where we'd eat. I think I can remember coney islands. I remember Hank Williams playing on the radio in the kitchen and your grandma singing, "Hey, good lookin' whatcha got cookin...". The back porch was painted red. I was always afraid of your grandfather (even before he chased me with his billy club). SM and I used to ride our bikes down to the beach across from Ft. Crockett but I think I was too young to have fishing gear. In fact, my wife's father gave me my first fishing gear when I was around 13 and working for free in the tackle shop, after pulling a full shift at the kiddie rides (the fish had nothing to worry about). I remember the two tall palm trees in your grandma's front yard. I listened to them when in bed at night and could tell how windy it was. The current owner took them down. How dumb was that? I remember an "accident" that occurred on the porch of the garage apt. I'll tell you about that privately. I could tell you what I found in the alley gutter behind your grandma's house, but that might be something you don't want to know. The railroad detective across the street raised prakeets and packed a pistol (his son, John, served in WWII in a submarine). I can't think of the detective's name, so I know what I will be thinking about all day...


You sir should write a book!! Very cool tales...

Or stop giving all these hints on the GOOD STUFFF! Driving me nuts!

:cheers:


----------



## Utah Carl

JayTray said:


> You sir should write a book!! Very cool tales...
> 
> Or stop giving all these hints on the GOOD STUFFF! Driving me nuts!
> 
> :cheers:


The railroad detective across the street in the '50's was Mr. Rooney. It was so cool that he always carried his pistol in a holster with his badge next to it. I think he let me hold his pistol once (with his hand on it). The parakeet coop was in the back yard. He was tall, slender and gentle, as was his wife. His son, John, lived in some place on Hwy. 6 after the service. John died early. That house across the street is today owned by Walter Teachworth (apt. owner). The house to the west of Mr. Rooney was owned by the Allens. They had a parking garage (2323 Ave. E), I think used mainly by guys on ships who would be gone for a while. She was a gruff gentle woman who gave me a taste of beer while the family and neighbors were barbecuing in their backyard.

Next to the Allens to the wst was the home of W.A. Kelso, Jr., lost in WW II (RIP). Mrs. Kelso (Barbara) was his widow; she was librarian for decades at UTMB. Upon her recent death, she donated her body to UTMB. I could go on, but even I am getting bored.

But, wait! There was a Key Theater, 2111, D (past posts regarding downtown theaters).

Happy 4th!

And to be respectful of privacy, especially RIP's, not to be coy, but I usually use initials.


----------



## Utah Carl

I have a photo of two fisherpeople taken when the "big pier" was fresh and new: names on back are Jackie Lloyd and Wade Wallace. 

Please let me know if you want me to attempt to scan and post it. I have a box and albums of other photos from the pier that I'm going to go through when Mrs. Wife is open to returning to the past. In fact, I have another one that shows the first bracing of the pier going into the wall. The whole construction to beyond opening is photographically documented. There used to be sites where you could upload photos and give the URL to the public. I can't remember the names. I'll put it on the long list.

Happy 4th! Some good old patriotic movies on tv (John Wayne movies, for instance). I think Ch. 13 Houston will be broadcasting fireworks live.


----------



## Troutman123

*If you happen to see*

Oscar PLEASE tell him I said hello
Back out to the country
Its Bud Light Time
Carry On



Utah Carl said:


> And every last one of them is a brave American volunteer!
> 
> Every 4th, Oscar Ekelund puts on his GPD uniform and waits at the 37th St. pier for the fireworks trailer. He has to be around 80. We sit on the 39th St. pier. It's fun to watch the little kids make yet-to-be-known memories playing at the water's edge. And then the sky lights up with fireworks.
> 
> From 50 years ago: "Pearl Beer, Pearl Beer. Light, bright refreshing beer! Oh, the living is good when you live around here. And the beer around here is PEARL!"
> 
> BANG! POP! OHHHH!


----------



## Troutman123

*UC*

Did you see Oscar ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Did you see Oscar ?


I brought my binoculars but didn't spot him in his usual position. We got there earlier than usual and the fireworks trailer was already out on the 37th St. groin (we were on 39th St. groin). Wife tried to spot him, too (he worked for her father on the Pleasure Pier in the early '60's and she was a Tornette a little after that). (He never seemed to age).

His wife's name is Mary. She is in the phone book (409 744 0154). His daughter's name is Barbara Sanderson. She's head of the city's park department (409 797 3680). There's an O.T. Ekelund, Jr (409 744 2144).


----------



## Troutman123

*Oscar had a brother*

that I worked for in cotton exchange building cannot remember his name for anything but he too very nice man I bet he long gone seems like he older than Oscar..I remember the wife as a torrnett


----------



## yer_corks_under

*Old Galveston Memories*

Didn't see Oscar out there, they used G.S.O. Oscar has to use a walker now days, we had an old timers reunion last month.


----------



## Troutman123

*WOW*

Thanks that is 2cool to see him again I would have love to have been there bet I knew others



yer_corks_under said:


> Didn't see Oscar out there, they used G.S.O. Oscar has to use a walker now days, we had an old timers reunion last month.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Didn't see Oscar out there, they used G.S.O. Oscar has to use a walker now days, we had an old timers reunion last month.


\

Je__us. I recognize his wife. It was just a few years ago that he was guarding the 37th St. groin on 7/4. A few years before that, I had some property that he grazed his horse on for free. No more honest human being on the planet.

He worked the Sunday afternoon rock dances in the Marine Room (me, too). Those kids learned how to love policemen. I saw boys walk up and shake his hand and girls who looked to him like a father.

When (if) he goes, this stupid little town had best honor him as the hero he is.


----------



## Troutman123

*No truer words spoken*

Certainly they will



Utah Carl said:


> \
> 
> Je__us. I recognize his wife. It was just a few years ago that he was guarding the 37th St. groin on 7/4. A few years before that, I had some property that he grazed his horse on for free. No more honest human being on the planet.
> 
> He worked the Sunday afternoon rock dances in the Marine Room (me, too). Those kids learned how to love policemen. I saw boys walk up and shake his hand and girls who looked to him like a father.
> 
> When (if) he goes, this stupid little town had best honor him as the hero he is.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Didn't see Oscar out there, they used G.S.O. Oscar has to use a walker now days, we had an old timers reunion last month.


By the way, we donated photos of each individual GPD police officer/detective in 1961 (?) to the police museum. I hope that the chief displays them as he said he would. We wanted to look at the museum, but the police department is apparently closed on weekends (***?). Wife called in a 911 emergency last month and the dispatcher was GSD. We have other photos and stuff to donate, but will wait until things settle down.

(When I was a kid, I ran into the side of the police station when it was located over on 20th. I went upstairs and told the desk sgt. that I ran into the side of the building. He said ok. Then he said, "what building". I said, "the police station." He said, "you ran into the police station?" One totaled car, one really mad father = new car + great story!)


----------



## Troutman123

*Well Kids its Bud Light Time*

Been another fun day on here short but fun
More tomorrow
Carry On


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Been another fun day on here short but fun
> More tomorrow
> Carry On


I was thinking, for once. Gus Nelson was a motor cop. I hired his son, who last I heard was working for HPD. Super-nice and efficient. There was Bolton (RIP) who was famous for doing tricks on his motor during a Christmas parade on Post Office and crashing-out. There was another who pulled me over just past 45th & U and began citating me. I reached out, took hold of his citating hand and begged him (I was a teenager). He cut me loose.

As posted, I bought my first scanner from Fletcher, and had one until the recent past. Bill Scott (BHS) was a winner officer, as was Brian Gately (related to Gately Bros. Grocery?). Jim Gardner, Ekelund, Keiser (juvenile officer, not to be messed with, could never make him smile), Annie Mae Charles (juvenile officer...a living saint), Bill Dagg (BHS), Chief Burns, Officer Rubio (what a decent, effective guy) and a deceased Sgt. who lived (and died early) over on around 50th & R 1/2. (And dispatcher, Mrs. Goodgame, who had twin sons at BHS, Keith and Kenneth, and who was forced to move out of their home by Galveston College. What nice people we have to pay taxes to. There were so many others, but that was then, and this is now.


----------



## Troutman123

*Great words of praise*

So many names of the forgotten...B Scott , usher in my first wedding '66"...B Dagg what a great guy (have some great memories)... Bulldog face Bolton ... Keiser had forgot about him... Ya know when I was down there couple of weeks ago the one thing kept going through my mind as I drove around that when lived down there we (at least it seemed like it) knew everybody..... Bond and I took a day and did the "old girlfriend tour" and we were constantly saying so & so lived in that house or down that street...Thanks for sharing the thoughts UC



Utah Carl said:


> I was thinking, for once. Gus Nelson was a motor cop. I hired his son, who last I heard was working for HPD. Super-nice and efficient. There was Bolton (RIP) who was famous for doing tricks on his motor during a Christmas parade on Post Office and crashing-out. There was another who pulled me over just past 45th & U and began citating me. I reached out, took hold of his citating hand and begged him (I was a teenager). He cut me loose.
> 
> As posted, I bought my first scanner from Fletcher, and had one until the recent past. Bill Scott (BHS) was a winner officer, as was Brian Gately (related to Gately Bros. Grocery?). Jim Gardner, Ekelund, Keiser (juvenile officer, not to be messed with, could never make him smile), Annie Mae Charles (juvenile officer...a living saint), Bill Dagg (BHS), Chief Burns, Officer Rubio (what a decent, effective guy) and a deceased Sgt. who lived (and died early) over on around 50th & R 1/2. (And dispatcher, Mrs. Goodgame, who had twin sons at BHS, Keith and Kenneth, and who was forced to move out of their home by Galveston College. What nice people we have to pay taxes to. There were so many others, but that was then, and this is now.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> So many names of the forgotten...B Scott , usher in my first wedding '66"...B Dagg what a great guy (have some great memories)... Bulldog face Bolton ... Keiser had forgot about him... Ya know when I was down there couple of weeks ago the one thing kept going through my mind as I drove around that when lived down there we (at least it seemed like it) knew everybody..... Bond and I took a day and did the "old girlfriend tour" and we were constantly saying so & so lived in that house or down that street...Thanks for sharing the thoughts UC


I'm trying to find the tenants of the Cotton Exchange Bldg. in the 1947 City Directory.


----------



## Troutman123

*So are they tearing*

it down or remodling it ? I know H.E Schurig was there in the mid 60's it was a freight forwarding company ... Tommy Perich family had a steamship company top floor US Nat'l.... I could have swore that building had 12 floors but when I got on elevator there were 11 floors ?



Utah Carl said:


> I'm trying to find the tenants of the Cotton Exchange Bldg. in the 1947 City Directory.


----------



## Troutman123

*Well Kids Gotta go*

Heading to work in San Antonio for the rest of the week then on to Corpus Sunday and a day on Baffin Monday........
Bud Light Time
Carry On


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> it down or remodling it ? I know H.E Schurig was there in the mid 60's it was a freight forwarding company ... Tommy Perich family had a steamship company top floor US Nat'l.... I could have swore that building had 12 floors but when I got on elevator there were 11 floors ?


The facade fell of the area of the 21st St. entrance a few weeks ago. But hurricane water filled a substantial depth of the 1st floor.

Don't remember construction of another top floor at US Nat'l, but could be wrong.


----------



## Troutman123

*Nah no new construction*

just my poor memory..... have a good one we will talk next Tuesdaay



Utah Carl said:


> The facade fell of the area of the 21st St. entrance a few weeks ago. But hurricane water filled a substantial depth of the 1st floor.
> 
> Don't remember construction of another top floor at US Nat'l, but could be wrong.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Buddy Schurig (not sure if he is H.E Schurig) is still around he hangs out at Mike's Ice House in Houston, near Fondren and 59. He and Pete Fisher were regulars there, Pete died about 6 months ago.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> it down or remodling it ? I know H.E Schurig was there in the mid 60's it was a freight forwarding company ... Tommy Perich family had a steamship company top floor US Nat'l.... I could have swore that building had 12 floors but when I got on elevator there were 11 floors ?


From the 1947 City Directory:

"Henry E. Schurig & Co. (Henry E. Schurig, Walter T. Hemple, Robert B. Ekelund) freight forwarders, 206 Cotton Exchange Bldg"

Ekelund, Dora M billing clerk Electric Supply, residence: 1314 L

John E Ekelund, policeman Galveston Wharves, residence: 1314 L

Oscar T Ekelund, mail clerk ANICO, residence: 1314 L

Carl Ekelund, building contractor, 4716 S.


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*Grandma's apartment*

We used to visit Grandma here. Those vicious dogs behind the walls weren't so bad when you let them come inside.


----------



## Utah Carl

Wharf_Rat said:


> We used to visit Grandma here. Those vicious dogs behind the walls weren't so bad when you let them come inside.


I remember that inhumane prison (from the outside). Occasionally someone will run the infamous photo of Splash Day rioters (1957?) crammed inside and sitting on the ground (guarded by police with dogs?) around the outside of it.


----------



## Utah Carl

On a previous page, someone mentioned Della's Fishing Resort. Here is how Della's described themselves: "boats and tackle for rent or sale, alive and dead shrimp, live bait $1 per 100, boats for rent $2, cafe - dining room, fine food of every kind, rooms and apartments for rent, camps rented reasonable, boat for towing skiffs, large party boat, very reasonable seafood products wholesale or retail, served fish oysters shrimp and crabs. Phone 3-9581

On Galveston end of new causeway."

There was a oyster shell road leading to Della's to the east of the outbound "new causeway."

I think a railroad, maybe the county, maybe both and others, claimed that Della's was squatting. Don't remember how it ended, but maybe a hurricane (Carla in 1961?) took it down. I recall eating there a couple of times. It was really nice because there was so much fish-related activity going. But that narrow oyster shell road was a hassle and they wouldn't sell us beer because we were "too young." 

I have a photo of Della's (on the opposite side of the postcard with the above info). If anyone can tell me how to post a photo (again...I'm slow), I'll get it here.


----------



## Bandman

My dad, older brother, and I rode bicycles from 43rd & S1/2 to Della's. We rented a boat and rowed out between the causeway and the railroad bridge to fish. There was a live well in the old wooden rowboat and I don't think I took my eyes off of the holes in the bottom of the boat all day.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> My dad, older brother, and I rode bicycles from 43rd & S1/2 to Della's. We rented a boat and rowed out between the causeway and the railroad bridge to fish. There was a live well in the old wooden rowboat and I don't think I took my eyes off of the holes in the bottom of the boat all day.


I maybe posted this before, but it's ok when one gets old:

Do you remember Jeff Head on around 45th & S 1/2? Mrs. Wife lived on 45th & S (SW). She's young and remembers him. He was BHS '63.

We rode our bikes over to Dugan's bait camp near 61st & Heards (NW) can't name the names, to protect the innocent. Dugan had some motorized 2-person craft that our parents absolutely told us to not ride. We didn't even have rights to travel that far. But thanks to $$ from collecting soda bottles, we stood up to our kid rights. That was some major memories!

Jeff's parents were ideal.


----------



## Bandman

Jeff's dad was C. Frank Head, who was a contractor and did some work on our house in the mid 50s. They had a house @ 62nd and Broadway on the bayou side at the time. I had a couple of dates with Christine Head, BHS '60. After graduation she spent some time with her father's family in England and returned with a delightful accent. She worked for a while at Joe Ginsberg's Music Center. Good family, nice people. I think Frank started selling real estate later.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> Jeff's dad was C. Frank Head, who was a contractor and did some work on our house in the mid 50s. They had a house @ 62nd and Broadway on the bayou side at the time. I had a couple of dates with Christine Head, BHS '60. After graduation she spent some time with her father's family in England and returned with a delightful accent. She worked for a while at Joe Ginsberg's Music Center. Good family, nice people. I think Frank started selling real estate later.


When Elvis and the others came on the scene, my best friend (in elementary school) began doing things like throwing a knife in the air, trying to catch it and usually stabbing himself. That was pretty weird. We walked down the seawall to fish on the Pleasure Pier. I had a "free pass" because I worked in the tackle shop sometimes for free. The fish had no worry from me. RIP TR after your service in Viet Nam.

I "enrolled" with Mr. Ginsberg to learn how to play the guitar (like Elvis didn't). It was humiliating.


----------



## Troutman123

*Thats it Robert*

Went by Bob he like Oscar a finer man nowhere to be found ..Do me favor see if Willie Bliss still around town he worked there too



Utah Carl said:


> From the 1947 City Directory:
> 
> "Henry E. Schurig & Co. (Henry E. Schurig, Walter T. Hemple, Robert B. Ekelund) freight forwarders, 206 Cotton Exchange Bldg"
> 
> Ekelund, Dora M billing clerk Electric Supply, residence: 1314 L
> 
> John E Ekelund, policeman Galveston Wharves, residence: 1314 L
> 
> Oscar T Ekelund, mail clerk ANICO, residence: 1314 L
> 
> Carl Ekelund, building contractor, 4716 S.


----------



## Troutman123

*Jeff lived two doors down*

OK guy his dad English heavy accent & yes he was a contractor , ran into Jeff some years back he ended up selling insurance and I want to say lived (at that time) in the Alta Loma area. We would try to sneak peaks at Cristine when sunning in backyard (nasty boys)



Utah Carl said:


> I maybe posted this before, but it's ok when one gets old:
> 
> Do you remember Jeff Head on around 45th & S 1/2? Mrs. Wife lived on 45th & S (SW). She's young and remembers him. He was BHS '63.
> 
> We rode our bikes over to Dugan's bait camp near 61st & Heards (NW) can't name the names, to protect the innocent. Dugan had some motorized 2-person craft that our parents absolutely told us to not ride. We didn't even have rights to travel that far. But thanks to $$ from collecting soda bottles, we stood up to our kid rights. That was some major memories!
> 
> Jeff's parents were ideal.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Went by Bob he like Oscar a finer man nowhere to be found ..Do me favor see if Willie Bliss still around town he worked there too


Wife doesn't remember him, but she's a youngster.

In the 1947 cheat book, there was J.N. Bliss (wife, Elsie), a helper at Gray's Iron Works. They lived at 6027 T.

Ray Bliss (wife, Leona) worked at Gray's Iron Works. They lived at 1523 M.

William Bliss (wife, Althea) worked at Gray's Iron Works. They lived at 1601 30th.

Today, there is a M.R. Bliss at 1528 K (409 765 6188).


----------



## Troutman123

*Where exactly*

was this? I remember but cannot put location with it



Wharf_Rat said:


> We used to visit Grandma here. Those vicious dogs behind the walls weren't so bad when you let them come inside.


----------



## Troutman123

*Where did you*

live on 43rd & S1/2 ? I grew up on 44th S1/2



Bandman said:


> My dad, older brother, and I rode bicycles from 43rd & S1/2 to Della's. We rented a boat and rowed out between the causeway and the railroad bridge to fish. There was a live well in the old wooden rowboat and I don't think I took my eyes off of the holes in the bottom of the boat all day.


----------



## Troutman123

*Well Kids its Bud Light Time*

Have a good evening and
Carry On


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> was this? I remember but cannot put location with it


I'll butt in. It was around 2 blocks north of where the old police/fire station was (20th between Postoffice and Market?), by the former customs house. Maybe around what would become KC Market, bordering what would be Pt. Industrial Blvd. Close to the future Lipton Tea (rip). Spooky place. Not fit for humans or animals.


----------



## Bandman

Troutman -

across the street from the Sweeneys, next door to the McKinneys - Pam and Barbara.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yeah I remember*

it now ...Is Farmer Marine still in business ?



Utah Carl said:


> I'll butt in. It was around 2 blocks north of where the old police/fire station was (20th between Postoffice and Market?), by the former customs house. Maybe around what would become KC Market, bordering what would be Pt. Industrial Blvd. Close to the future Lipton Tea (rip). Spooky place. Not fit for humans or animals.


----------



## Troutman123

*I'm thinking*

If your age is correct on here (mine is) it the age difference that prevented me from knowing you BUT I did know the Sapios that lived on 44th S1/2



Bandman said:


> Troutman -
> 
> across the street from the Sweeneys, next door to the McKinneys - Pam and Barbara.


----------



## Troutman123

*Sorry I meant*

42nd S1/2.....My Bad



Troutman123 said:


> If your age is correct on here (mine is) it the age difference that prevented me from knowing you BUT I did know the Sapios that lived on 44th S1/2


----------



## Troutman123

*How about*

Jerry Dailey anyone remember him and what happened to him ?


----------



## iridered2003

Troutman123 said:


> it now ...Is Farmer Marine still in business ?


i do believe their still in bidness


----------



## yer_corks_under

Farmer's is still around.


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> i do believe their still in bidness


I think they are, too. I could have sworn they were moving to the mainland. One of them appeared before city council a while back, but it required too much listening and attention to understand what the heck he was talking about.

Kane Boiler Works is a long-gone daddy.

Del Papa moved to the mainland.

Peter Sapio: I have a photo I took of Johnny Sapio's dog in my front yard on Feb. 1, 1953 (Johnny was visiting his grandfather). Man, that boy could cuss! I never heard cussing before. I asked my mother what those words meant. I tended to stay away from him because he seemed kind of aggressive-like and scary to me and the other kids. I recently contacted Peter (the atty) about how to send the photo to someone. He said that Johnny is rip. So I still have Johnny's dog (fine-looking cocker spaniel).

The Tower Drive In that was mentioned earlier was at 5217 Broadway, not the seawall as I thought I remembered. But there was a drive in or something down on east seawall that had a beacon or something, maybe around 12th.


----------



## Troutman123

*Kane boiler works*

now that was the place I used Lava soap in the shower when I worked there. Beer joint accross street in Black ladies house remember her fixxing us Possum and Greens mmmmmmmmm thought it was good until saw one crawl out of dead horse down the Island whil dove hunting uggg


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> now that was the place I used Lava soap in the shower when I worked there. Beer joint accross street in Black ladies house remember her fixxing us Possum and Greens mmmmmmmmm thought it was good until saw one crawl out of dead horse down the Island whil dove hunting uggg


Lava soap. I haven't thought of that in years. As a kid, I loved lava soap. Very effective, had a nice gritty feel and smelled good.

(The Kanes lived on 49th & Crockett (sw corner).)

Back in those days, there was no fear going west of 25th & north of Broadway. In BHS we went to the various jazz clubs and bars, welcomed by all. And the area was scattered with little places with good eats. There was one in an alley operated by an elderly woman in the '70's. The placed was filled with whites at lunch. Wish I could remember the name of it. Others were scattered around the union hall. You could drive along there and total strangers would wave (and I'm not talking about the "park-it-baby" women...)!


----------



## Troutman123

*Her name was Liz*

not a tooth in her head , you could look into her bedroom from the bar and her old B&W tv she had a transparent film attached to the screen with different colors running vertically on the screen darndest thing you ever saw


----------



## Troutman123

*I remember*

Honey Browns but cannot remember where it was



Utah Carl said:


> Lava soap. I haven't thought of that in years. As a kid, I loved lava soap. Very effective, had a nice gritty feel and smelled good.
> 
> (The Kanes lived on 49th & Crockett (sw corner).)
> 
> Back in those days, there was no fear going west of 25th & north of Broadway. In BHS we went to the various jazz clubs and bars, welcomed by all. And the area was scattered with little places with good eats. There was one in an alley operated by an elderly woman in the '70's. The placed was filled with whites at lunch. Wish I could remember the name of it. Others were scattered around the union hall. You could drive along there and total strangers would wave (and I'm not talking about the "park-it-baby" women...)!


----------



## Troutman123

*Honey Browns BarBQ*

Is what I was thinking about


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Is what I was thinking about


That rings a bell, but not the one I'm talking about. It was in an alley in, maybe, around I. It has an appropriate name, like the alley shack, or shack or something like that. I know a ghost from the past that I can contact for the answer. I'll risk it and send her an email.


----------



## Troutman123

*OK Kids its Bud Light Time*

Off to Dallas in am to couple days of meetings be back on here Saturday or Monday. You kids have fun , be safe and drink your milk.
Carry ON


----------



## Bandman

There was an IXL Bar-B-Q place around 28th or 29th & Postoffice that had some of the best barbeque I've ever had. It was on the corner with a walk-up door in the back by the kitchen.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Honey Browns was at 28th and Church (2728 F) We used to walk the beat there in the Jungle. Shakey Red's 2701 Postoffice. I think the place in the alley was the Squeeze In 39th Winnie.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> Honey Browns was at 28th and Church (2728 F) We used to walk the beat there in the Jungle. Shakey Red's 2701 Postoffice. I think the place in the alley was the Squeeze In 39th Winnie.


You got it! I just went back into the past to contact a "ghost", but she also said that it was the Squeeze In. I can picture the little black lady with the apron. I just remember how nice almost everyone was in that area. In my job I was running around the alleys and streets chasing truants and trespassers. The folks would simply point to where I should go.

(Thanks to Richard Rubio and Annie Mae Charles, GPD, the salt of the earth.)


----------



## Troutman123

*Was this at the American Legion?*

And is that Carl Letinich talking to Oscar ?



yer_corks_under said:


> Didn't see Oscar out there, they used G.S.O. Oscar has to use a walker now days, we had an old timers reunion last month.


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*The old jail*



Troutman123 said:


> was this? I remember but cannot put location with it


It was in the 1600 block of Avenue A.

http://www.galvestonhistory.org/Lost_Galveston_1/pages/38_Galveston County Jail_demolished_01.html

Long gone. Grandma worked there until she was injured by an inmate in '64. She was 82 at the time.


----------



## yer_corks_under

I remember when taking down the old county jail they were using trustees. They started cutting steel out at on the bottom floor first. Then the old jail collapsed on them, I think killing 3.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> I remember when taking down the old county jail they were using trustees. They started cutting steel out at on the bottom floor first. Then the old jail collapsed on them, I think killing 3.


Troutman posted something about the 1600 block of A.

From the 1947 cheat book:

1601 A: Gambino Bros. Grocery 
1607 A: W.L. Moody Cotton Co.
1629 A: Galveston County jail

The old customs house was in that area (n side of Strand); today it's UTMB property, I think, across from the projects they are going to rebuild.


----------



## Troutman123

*The Troutman is back*

I think it was UC asking about Swede something on the west end?? I had a meeting with Gerald Sullivan yesterday and ask him it was Swede Nelson and all he would say was he was quite th character


----------



## Jamie

shooting pigeons (with shotguns) along the railroads tracks on the left side of the highway right before the causeway.

We'd park and walk over and get right on the railroad. The pigeons would come out of the Texas City refineries and we'd wear them out. Sometimes we'd "trophy" hunt and only shoot the pure white ones.


----------



## Troutman123

*Never got into that*

We were into wearing out the ducks on the west end man there were lots of them back then



Jamie said:


> shooting pigeons (with shotguns) along the railroads tracks on the left side of the highway right before the causeway.
> 
> We'd park and walk over and get right on the railroad. The pigeons would come out of the Texas City refineries and we'd wear them out. Sometimes we'd "trophy" hunt and only shoot the pure white ones.


----------



## yer_corks_under

How about this


----------



## Troutman123

*What Year*

Was this from ?



yer_corks_under said:


> How about this


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> How about this


That's a real winner there! Noticed the notice about President Kennedy's death. A guy we called "Alabam" because he was from Alabama ran up and down the halls of the dorm cheering at the news.

Several years later, my former wife and I were renting a townhouse in college. We heard people next door cheering. Martin L. King had been shot.

But the places in that ad bring back memories. (Gus had the jet-fried chicken at his drive-in on Broadway. Wonderful guy.) How about another page or two for old times sake?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> I think it was UC asking about Swede something on the west end?? I had a meeting with Gerald Sullivan yesterday and ask him it was Swede Nelson and all he would say was he was quite th character


Something going on there, I'd bet. Mr. Sullivan, the father, was in charge. Gerald and John were kids. I remember the name Swede west of 61st...and to avoid him.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> How about this


The Studio Lounge (2216 Market) was gambling?

Ranch & Home was eventually owned by Archie Panfilli, a huge smile, a great human being (BHS '63), local baseball supporter, RIP.


----------



## yer_corks_under

The Studio Lounge was gambling I think Cheeso ran it for Maceo. Before my time but seem to remember Cheeso talking about it.


----------



## Troutman123

*Right again YC*

Arcie was a nice guy and a great ball player , ayone figure out what year the ads were from ?


Utah Carl said:


> The Studio Lounge (2216 Market) was gambling?
> 
> Ranch & Home was eventually owned by Archie Panfilli, a huge smile, a great human being (BHS '63), local baseball supporter, RIP.


----------



## yer_corks_under

63


----------



## yer_corks_under

*The Night Owl*

I think someone here had something to do with this.


----------



## Troutman123

*Oh man*

Who could forget him Big cigars , Cadilac convertable & tons of bikini clad girls now there was a character for sure I bet his brother cringed every time he saw him coming his way..Seems like the story was he went bust in Hollywood , on George's money of course?


----------



## Troutman123

*Has Tilman started*

any work on the pleasure pier yet ?


----------



## McIII

*Swede*

Swede Nelson was my Grandmothers brother. Thanks for the info and comment on Uncle Swede. From what I have heard, "Don't mess with him" was right.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> any work on the pleasure pier yet ?


The Flagship is the ex-Flagship and the whole Pleasure Pier pad is now cleared.

There is supposedly a "Bubba Gump" seafood place that may be included (Fertitta owned, of course).

They need parking, but own a lot of property around 25th & Seawall. It could turn out really nice (except closing the t-head to the public).

(Work continues on the pier at 90th. Driving pilings, etc.)


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> The Studio Lounge was gambling I think Cheeso ran it for Maceo. Before my time but seem to remember Cheeso talking about it.


Too long ago for me, too. But I think I remember he was a short fellow and his last name might have been Micheletti. I think he had a brother or something with a similar first name. I remember reading Cheeso's obit in the paper. That was years ago. I thought he must have been the kind of guy who was a friend to everyone.


----------



## Troutman123

*So how much*

More do they have to go on 90th ?



Utah Carl said:


> The Flagship is the ex-Flagship and the whole Pleasure Pier pad is now cleared.
> 
> There is supposedly a "Bubba Gump" seafood place that may be included (Fertitta owned, of course).
> 
> They need parking, but own a lot of property around 25th & Seawall. It could turn out really nice (except closing the t-head to the public).
> 
> (Work continues on the pier at 90th. Driving pilings, etc.)


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> More do they have to go on 90th ?


The tackle shop and upstairs apartment are probably around 75% complete. But the pier structure is probably around 10% complete (including under water clean-up). I'd guess a year, unless they shorten it substantially. Indian money could make it into an over-the-water hotel "Flagship II); they own most of the hotel properties on west seawall. We're going out this afternoon to take a gander at the pier and the new-to-be Pleasure Pier. The land under the former Balinese Room is for lease. Maybe someone could replace the fishing pier at 17th St. You can replace structures over the water, but not build new ones, is what I understand. I have $25 cash.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Utah Carl said:


> The tackle shop and upstairs apartment are probably around 75% complete. But the pier structure is probably around 10% complete (including under water clean-up). I'd guess a year, unless they shorten it substantially. Indian money could make it into an over-the-water hotel "Flagship II); they own most of the hotel properties on west seawall. We're going out this afternoon to take a gander at the pier and the new-to-be Pleasure Pier. The land under the former Balinese Room is for lease. Maybe someone could replace the fishing pier at 17th St. You can replace structures over the water, but not build new ones, is what I understand. I have $25 cash.


I've got 100.00 bucks but I'll need a lifetime pass upon completion. :rybka:


----------



## sandbar1957

Utah Carl said:


> Too long ago for me, too. But I think I remember he was a short fellow and his last name might have been Micheletti. I think he had a brother or something with a similar first name. I remember reading Cheeso's obit in the paper. That was years ago. I thought he must have been the kind of guy who was a friend to everyone.


 Cheeso had a brother named Victor. Vic was known as Galveston's Mr.Baseball. There might have another brother or two. Vic could be seen in downtown wearing a cheap black wig and his normal speaking voice was at the top of his lungs. He died of throat cancer a couple of years ago.


----------



## sandbar1957

yer_corks_under said:


> How about this


 WOW!...please post more!!!


----------



## Bandman

Big doin's at Moody Gardens Hotel next weekend. Reunion of classes from the 50s and 60s - Ball, Kirwin, Ursuline, Dominican. Anybody going?


----------



## Troutman123

*Would like to*

Who ramroding it ? Like to see attendees list



Bandman said:


> Big doin's at Moody Gardens Hotel next weekend. Reunion of classes from the 50s and 60s - Ball, Kirwin, Ursuline, Dominican. Anybody going?


----------



## Bandman

I've changed computers and lost the invitation. I got mine from Doug McLeod. I think Ron Sapio is involved, also.


----------



## Troutman123

*Great*

I'll get in touch wioth Peter. I appreciate it


----------



## yer_corks_under

I met Buddy Reckards (Tresure Isle Sporting Goods) daughter lastnight.


----------



## Utah Carl

Bandman said:


> I've changed computers and lost the invitation. I got mine from Doug McLeod. I think Ron Sapio is involved, also.


Jamie Weir is Moody Gardens director of sales and marketing. I received something from her about it.

[email protected]

Pier on 91st now has electricity, but is far from ready for service.


----------



## Bandman

"I met Buddy Reckards (Tresure Isle Sporting Goods) daughter lastnight."


I remember Carla Rickert as a tall attractive blonde who was a year ahead of me in school. Is she still in Galveston?


----------



## yer_corks_under

Still blonde, she has moved back to Galveston from north Texas, where she was a teacher all these years.


----------



## Troutman123

*Did she*

Live on 25th ?


----------



## Bandman

I don't know where they lived. The shop was on 45th and P(?) near the Star Dairy. Her dad also wrote fishing reports for the newspaper. 

Star Dairy - I still miss it.


----------



## Troutman123

*Ubetcha*

Use to love thier banna splits  Met a guy this weekend from Victoria Dan , has the Bad Boy dealership down there



Bandman said:


> I don't know where they lived. The shop was on 45th and P(?) near the Star Dairy. Her dad also wrote fishing reports for the newspaper.
> 
> Star Dairy - I still miss it.


----------



## roundman

Utah Carl said:


> Suzie Pichard was fine. Her father was manager of the Jack Tar. I could never work up the courage to talk to her.
> 
> I don't think Nan Newton and Donnie Stevens are still married. He worked at UTMB for a stretch. Haven't heard anything about him (or her) for decades. I could find out, if needed. I have a source who knows just about everything about everyone from those days (unfortunately...).
> 
> I remember Carol Wegner. Seems like she had a brother, a little scrawny kid with short blond hair.
> 
> Wife came up with Carol Workman and Carol Weaver. I should have taken a picture of her sprawled out on the floor last night going through her yearbooks and stranded on the same memory lane that she tells me to get off of!


you can pm me i may tell you what i know about nan , your pm's must be closed


----------



## Utah Carl

roundman said:


> you can pm me i may tell you what i know about nan , your pm's must be closed


Not only do I not know about pm's, I don't know how to post pics.

Nan lived in Cedar Lawn close to Ann Anderson (Vandy's sister) and Janet Montgomery. I can see her as a teenager, but that's it. I frequently saw Donnie until the end of the '80's. He was a nice guy. Sorry about Nan. It's not easy being married, especially when you begin as teenagers.


----------



## roundman

my girlfriend and i lived on property nan owned , she knew her better than i but i knew her alittle better after my gf died in 96. i know she had a brother name wally in new mexico now i think. had a son name donald jr. i never met donnie musta got divorced as when i met her etc, around 83 she was married to a jim akins that owned a ac company here. they split up and after my gf passed nan was boozing bad, i didnt really know till she ended up in utmb with alcohol poisioning then did ok for awhile and ended up back in there for the same thing around 99/2000 and passed away, i had met her son before and went to her funeral at trinity here in galveston


----------



## Utah Carl

roundman said:


> my girlfriend and i lived on property nan owned , she knew her better than i but i knew her alittle better after my gf died in 96. i know she had a brother name wally in new mexico now i think. had a son name donald jr. i never met donnie musta got divorced as when i met her etc, around 83 she was married to a jim akins that owned a ac company here. they split up and after my gf passed nan was boozing bad, i didnt really know till she ended up in utmb with alcohol poisioning then did ok for awhile and ended up back in there for the same thing around 99/2000 and passed away, i had met her son before and went to her funeral at trinity here in galveston


Tragedy. I remember Donnie Jr., but he was a lot younger, so I just recognized him around town. I remember the name Akins A/C. Nan was such a happy soul when she was a teenager (weren't we all, even if we didn't always know it). She was a junior in '63.


----------



## roundman

Utah Carl said:


> Tragedy. I remember Donnie Jr., but he was a lot younger, so I just recognized him around town. I remember the name Akins A/C. Nan was such a happy soul when she was a teenager (weren't we all, even if we didn't always know it). She was a junior in '63.


she was happy most time i saw her, and i have a couple pictures of her somewhere from a few years before she passed and she was a nice looking woman and i belive worth quit a bit of money so you know the old saying.


----------



## bnowlin48

*Galveston on my mind*

G. G. Shin and the Roller Coasters at the Bamboo Hut on the beach and doing a dance called the 4 Corners How we survived the trip back to Houston at 2am is beyond me.
bnowln48


----------



## Troutman123

*Donnie & Nan*

Were together all through school she was one great looking girl. Ran into Donnie at the Hyatt in Austin in the 80's he was a lobbiest for UTMB last I heard he was living down west end maybe Sea Isle ,did not know Nan had died



Utah Carl said:


> Not only do I not know about pm's, I don't know how to post pics.
> 
> Nan lived in Cedar Lawn close to Ann Anderson (Vandy's sister) and Janet Montgomery. I can see her as a teenager, but that's it. I frequently saw Donnie until the end of the '80's. He was a nice guy. Sorry about Nan. It's not easy being married, especially when you begin as teenagers.


----------



## yer_corks_under

I think Don Stevens must have retired from UTMB, I just tried to pull him up in the IT directory and couldn't find anything on him. By the way, his wife's name is Jana.


----------



## Troutman123

*Someone on here*

said Nan had a bout with alcohal that sad


----------



## 2112

Haute Pursuit said:


> What was the name of the lit up burger joint on Seawall that was there in the 60's and 70's? I think it was somewhere around 39th or so... My uncle used to take me there at least once a month when I was a kid.


I remember a fast food joint called "Burger Chef". My father used to take me there when I was little. I always got the fish sandwich. It was way better than MickyD's filet o fish.

Could this be the place?


----------



## Troutman123

*Nope that was*

Waynes , owned by Wayne Gaido and run by "Beno" the next one heading East was the Boulevard drive in



2112 said:


> I remember a fast food joint called "Burger Chef". My father used to take me there when I was little. I always got the fish sandwich. It was way better than MickyD's filet o fish.
> 
> Could this be the place?


----------



## 2112

Do any of the older BOI's know my father and uncle, *Richard and Tommy Flores?* They attended Ball High and where seniors circa mid 60's


----------



## Troutman123

*I graduated in 65*

I knew some Flores's but I looked in the book they were not in any photos that year ......Sorry



2112 said:


> Do any of the older BOI's know my father and uncle, *Richard and Tommy Flores?* They attended Ball High and where seniors circa mid 60's


----------



## Utah Carl

2112 said:


> Do any of the older BOI's know my father and uncle, *Richard and Tommy Flores?* They attended Ball High and where seniors circa mid 60's


I will play some romantic YouTubes tonight and see if I can talk Mrs. Wife into her mid-60's yearbooks. Your father and uncle probably had evil thoughts when they saw them (I know I did). She and her two sisters were products of mid-60's BHS. I think I maybe can score.


----------



## 2112

I forgot my father finished his senior year at a high school in NOLA but he was supposedly a star running back on the varsity football team at BHS, his best friend was *Billy Arlen.* They where body building before it came mainstream and both where reported studs. I will guess my dad, Richard last attended in the years of 61-63. My uncle Tommy should had finished up at BHS around 66-67.

*Richard Chris Flores* recently passed due to stomach cancer, I miss him very much. He would tell me incredible stories of his childhood and what it was like growing up in Galveston back then. He finished his education with a Masters in education and retired as a Texas history teacher.

Father was the best Rod & Reel Flounder fisherman I ever knew. He taught me to surf fish for specks as soon as I was big enough to handle a baitcaster and the first sandbar all up and down the islands beaches but he fished exclusively for flounder in his last 10 years.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Waynes , owned by Wayne Gaido and run by "Beno" the next one heading East was the Boulevard drive in


Boulevard (33rd & Seawall) was the best. But the one east of Wayne's, I think, was Crow's / Hill's. Nasty with grease and car hops wooped by ugly sticks.


----------



## Utah Carl

2112 said:


> Do any of the older BOI's know my father and uncle, *Richard and Tommy Flores?* They attended Ball High and where seniors circa mid 60's


Wife just emailed/yelled at me for being on Memory Lane. But she remembers Richard and Tommy Flores. This is not going to be easy, because she might have to refer to her sisters, who were also at BHS in the mid-60's and don't have a liking to me because I married their innocent sister. I guess I'll have to vacuum this weekend.


----------



## 2112

Utah Carl said:


> Wife just emailed/yelled at me for being on Memory Lane. But she remembers Richard and Tommy Flores. This is not going to be easy, because she might have to refer to her sisters, who were also at BHS in the mid-60's and don't have a liking to me because I married their innocent sister. I guess I'll have to vacuum this weekend.


Wow, small world! Tell her thanks and I hope you don't have to do much house work over this trivia question. Ask the girls aboout *Billy Arlen* too.
Billy did a few commercials for US Homes. He was the big dude in a hard hat that picked up people in the palm of his hand and would place them in there new homes. I'm pretty sure he won Mr. Texas and was a contestant or even a runner up in Mr. USA...I did mention they both where body builders before there time.


----------



## Utah Carl

Thanks for more homework! She's on the way home right now. And I have to be nice and maybe dance with her in the moonlight to peal the info out of her. I think I can score. (Richard Flores is a familiar name, but he would have to have been a few years older.)

This may take a few days.


----------



## Utah Carl

bnowlin48 said:


> G. G. Shin and the Roller Coasters at the Bamboo Hut on the beach and doing a dance called the 4 Corners How we survived the trip back to Houston at 2am is beyond me.
> bnowln48


Bamboo Hut, College Inn (Doug McLeod) and the famous Boogie Kings. There was another (maybe it was the Bamboo Hut) that had a "basement" carved into the sand. Women everywhere, expecting what they received, and rightfully so.

As the song says: "Those were the days, my friend, I thought they'd never end." Maybe they haven't.


----------



## Troutman123

*2112 I checked*

62 & 65 yearbook neither there maybe not photogentic type. I too as UC's bride remember the names..... Crows , was that were Joes crabshack was / is ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> 62 & 65 yearbook neither there maybe not photogentic type. I too as UC's bride remember the names..... Crows , was that were Joes crabshack was / is ?


It was Crow's drive in. There was a restaurant and Crow's Nest, a "members only" bar (speakeasy).

Then it became Hill's.

Then it became the site of Joe's Crab Shack.

Fertitta recently sold most of Joe's Crab Shacks. (We're too old to enjoy a restaurant where waiters jump on top of tables.)


----------



## Troutman123

*Speak for yourself*

Yup I remember Crows & Crows Nest ..But for some reason we alwys hung out at the Bulevard & The Pier after Waynes opened we started hanging there a good bit seems like they had a poker game after it closed one night a week ? Have they started building anything on the Pleasure Pier ????


----------



## Bandman

Wayne's was originally The Surf Drive-in. We walked over there after Lovenberg basketball games. Ball High played there until the new school opened in '53 or '54. Good rootbeer and burgers.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Yup I remember Crows & Crows Nest ..But for some reason we alwys hung out at the Bulevard & The Pier after Waynes opened we started hanging there a good bit seems like they had a poker game after it closed one night a week ? Have they started building anything on the Pleasure Pier ????


It looks like they are dealing with mechanical issues under the pier. Nothing on top, yet. I keep speculating that Fertitta is going to dock a cruise ship at the t-head or in the "well". Wife says I'm still crazy after all these years. And I bet her a pancake that his property west of his Fish Tales (the old Coronado Courts, formerly owned by the Loomis Family) will become a paid parking lot for the Pleasure Pier, with parking banned on both sides of the seawall.

Today's paper said that the "big pier" at 91st will re-open in October. It will have a restaurant above the tackle shop. Wife bets they will not rebuild out to the former t-head. I didn't take that bet.


----------



## 2112

TROUTMAN And Utah Carl...Thanks for checking.
Bert


----------



## Troutman123

*Howdy guys*

Hope all well with you oldtimers , have a question is the Rocky Sullivan I reading about in conjunction with the Yacht Basin a son of Gerald or John


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Hope all well with you oldtimers , have a question is the Rocky Sullivan I reading about in conjunction with the Yacht Basin a son of Gerald or John[/QUOTE
> 
> He's related. There are so many of them it's hard to keep track. Proud breeders.
> 
> The Pleasure Pier is still mostly empty on the pad. Looks like mechanicals underneath are still underway. The plumbing, electricals and structure were shot for decades. He has to be thinking of a season opening no later than May 2012. All they need are crews of carnies.
> 
> The 61st St. Pier is up and running. We might go to the little restaurant this weekend (unless the Saints are on local tv).
> 
> The "big pier" at 91st ran a half-page ad several days ago, announcing they're opening in a few days, featuring an outdoor restaurant. But they've got a long way to go to repairing the pier all the way to the t-head and making it into an actual fishing pier. Haven't seen the repair barge, crane, etc. in weeks.
> 
> The county pier and ramp on 61st, south of Broadway, across from English Bayou, is supposed to begin being repaired (3 years after Ike) in what the county government calls "the near future".


----------



## iridered2003

Utah Carl said:


> Troutman123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all well with you oldtimers , have a question is the Rocky Sullivan I reading about in conjunction with the Yacht Basin a son of Gerald or John[/QUOTE
> 
> He's related. There are so many of them it's hard to keep track. Proud breeders.
> 
> The Pleasure Pier is still mostly empty on the pad. Looks like mechanicals underneath are still underway. The plumbing, electricals and structure were shot for decades. He has to be thinking of a season opening no later than May 2012. All they need are crews of carnies.
> 
> The 61st St. Pier is up and running. We might go to the little restaurant this weekend (unless the Saints are on local tv).
> 
> The "big pier" at 91st ran a half-page ad several days ago, announcing they're opening in a few days, featuring an outdoor restaurant. But they've got a long way to go to repairing the pier all the way to the t-head and making it into an actual fishing pier. Haven't seen the repair barge, crane, etc. in weeks.
> 
> The county pier and ramp on 61st, south of Broadway, across from English Bayou, is supposed to begin being repaired (3 years after Ike) in what the county government calls "the near future".
> 
> 
> 
> 91st pier will be awhile from what i see everyday going to work. the county pier/washinton park on 61st my be starting work now. there was a pile driver on a tugboat last night, but not sure if it was there this morning when i left to work. will look when i get home.
Click to expand...


----------



## Troutman123

*Did some drunk*

hit a man & woman walking on the wall this weekend killing the woman ?


----------



## CAPSIZED

Yes, It was his 3rd offence. Hope they hang him. As far as the 91st pier... I hope they rebuild the T-head. They spent a lot of time and money building a restaurant and could have rebuilt the pier by now. Galveston doesnt need another restaurant it already has one on every corner. Just Stupid!



Troutman123 said:


> hit a man & woman walking on the wall this weekend killing the woman ?


----------



## Troutman123

*Don't know who the woman was*

But the guy from up this way



CAPSIZED said:


> Yes, It was his 3rd offence. Hope they hang him. As far as the 91st pier... I hope they rebuild the T-head. They spent a lot of time and money building a restaurant and could have rebuilt the pier by now. Galveston doesnt need another restaurant it already has one on every corner. Just Stupid!


----------



## Utah Carl

CAPSIZED said:


> Yes, It was his 3rd offence. Hope they hang him. As far as the 91st pier... I hope they rebuild the T-head. They spent a lot of time and money building a restaurant and could have rebuilt the pier by now. Galveston doesnt need another restaurant it already has one on every corner. Just Stupid!


The 91st St. pier has had a crew out there (barge and what looks like a pile driver) for several months. It has blue navigation lights, and they seem to be working around the t-head. I imagine the GLO, or whoever, is making them clean up the sunken debris below the pier. The restaurant kind of looks ok. That's where the money probably is. Someday it will probably be a hotel/casino.


----------



## Troutman123

*Carl who*

actually ownes the peir ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> actually ownes the peir ?


Some guy, McClure. But probably the mortgage/insurance companies. His grandchildren will be well-off, IMO.


----------



## Troutman123

*Travis Bond*

Older brother of Carl Bond passed away this past Thursday


----------



## I Fall In

PiratesRun said:


> Bait camps at the base of the south jetty.
> 
> Jamacia Beach Pavillion on the beach and the bands and dances.


 Tuffy's


----------



## Troutman123

*There were*

5-6 in the 60's post Carla between the wall and the jetties Babe LaFrance had one & seems like Joe Martin had one after he left GYB in the 70's



I Fall In said:


> Tuffy's


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*South Jetty Bait Camps*



Troutman123 said:


> 5-6 in the 60's post Carla between the wall and the jetties Babe LaFrance had one & seems like Joe Martin had one after he left GYB in the 70's


Back in 1964, as you came down off the seawall, Nash's was on the right. Down at the first boat ramp was Bill Rheems place (some people named Wilson worked for him and might have bought it later). At the second boat ramp, Chicken Best had Best Bait Camp, and across the ramp was Tuffy's, which I think was owned by George Yeoman. Further down the jetty was a place called Rosie's. Last time I was there, after Ike, the boat ramps were dry land.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Wharf_Rat said:


> Back in 1964, as you came down off the seawall, Nash's was on the right. Down at the first boat ramp was Bill Rheems place (some people named Wilson worked for him and might have bought it later). At the second boat ramp, Chicken Best had Best Bait Camp, and across the ramp was Tuffy's, which I think was owned by George Yeoman. Further down the jetty was a place called Rosie's. Last time I was there, after Ike, the boat ramps were dry land.


Those boat ramps had been dry land for many years. I cant recall clearly but maybe even before Alicia in 83.


----------



## Utah Carl

Wharf_Rat said:


> Back in 1964, as you came down off the seawall, Nash's was on the right. Down at the first boat ramp was Bill Rheems place (some people named Wilson worked for him and might have bought it later). At the second boat ramp, Chicken Best had Best Bait Camp, and across the ramp was Tuffy's, which I think was owned by George Yeoman. Further down the jetty was a place called Rosie's. Last time I was there, after Ike, the boat ramps were dry land.[/QUOTE)
> 
> Had a friend (rip) who caught and sold bait shrimp to Nash's in trade for beer.
> 
> Yeoman had Tuffy's (bird at entrance, that was stolen). I think he also resided in central America. What a joint, with good food, service and food! Replaced by Landry's? ***!
> 
> Some owners used dynamite to clear out the boat inlets so people could dock at their establishments.
> 
> The Galveston Park Board wanted (wants) to install a toll booth at the seawall. In the summer? There are all sorts of law enforcement vehicles standing in watch.
> 
> Welcome to the USA.


----------



## RRGinColorado

Utah Carl: I have not been on the board for a while and just realized your responded. I sent to your wife's email address an email from me to you.

my email address is: [email protected]

I would like to know what you found behind the alley. I know about the homicide on the stairs leading up to the garage apartment.

Please get in touch. I want to find out about SM, the circumstances of his death.


----------



## Troutman123

*UC Been Thinking*

about getting back on her and asking for an update on 91st & Pleasure ???


----------



## Utah Carl

*Pier update*



Troutman123 said:


> about getting back on her and asking for an update on 91st & Pleasure ???


91st is coming along, all the way out to the t-head. They should be finished in a short time. The barges are still going out there to work on it.

The Pleasure Pier is still doing what apears to be structural work under the pier. We watched them beginning to plant some pilings a week ago. Meanwhile Fertitta bought the old Arlans Grocery property on 25th & P (?) He needs parking for the Pleasure Pier; that could be it. They could have some sort of trams connecting the lot with the pier, maybe.


----------



## chucktx

tboltmike said:


> The Golden Greek put a whole large green olive in the glass of beer they served.
> 
> Bought Handly or Hadly beer at Thrifty's for 75 cents.
> 
> There was '30's style speak easy restaurant near the tall bank building. I can't remember the name, but you could only enter from a news stand, the Inurban Queen, or from the alley. It had a large mahogany bar and nude paintings on the walls.
> 
> The Jack Tar. UTMB Rugby team. The Texas Clipper at pier 19 and banana wharf behind it.
> 
> Who can for remember, or would rather forget, Lee's Nest, the Three Sisters?
> 
> M&M Bar and Grill and their PoBoy sandwiches and Moose.
> 
> Dances at the Gamboa Cay on Offits Bayou.
> 
> The Quarantine Station
> 
> Mario's opened on Ave O. 16 inch pizzas for $2.95


i would love to have the recipe for m&m's link sandwich!!!!! man it was great!!!!!!!!


----------



## Utah Carl

*response to chucktx;3788951*



chucktx said:


> i would love to have the recipe for m&m's link sandwich!!!!! man it was great!!!!!!!!


The Golden Greek was Paul Santire. His daughter, Mary Jo, married Leroy Nashke (a hell of a guy) and they are living happily ever after.

Thrifty's went bankrupt (Clark family). Specs owns it now.

Jack Tar had that huge spectacular neon clipper ship sign in the front. The Coconut Grove was popular. The club on the send floor by their beautiful pool was the Quarter Deck Club. An outstanding waiter there was "Judge." I think Chano and the Rialtos also appeared there occasionally.

Gamboa Cay was (I think) Flores, Hazillet, Viggiano and a few others. There were some unfortunate events there and it closed.

The Quarantine Station on Pelican Island was a beautiful sight from the ferry (pre-bridge), like the South Pacific. The Galveston Park Board of Trustees tore it down and replaced with a concrete monolith that almost always seemed empty and always smelled like urine.

M&M's is open again. I thought David Ritter (father had Model Dairy around the corner) was a former co-owner, but someone here said that was incorrect. He's not in the phone book. I remember the ice in the men's urinals. (And the illegal city council meetings held there.)

I remember Lee and Lee's Nest and the 3 Sisters. Route 66 (Corvette show) tried to film around there in the early 1960's, but the bars were too small, so they took it to a sound stage in California. (Seems like there was a female clothing store down town that was also called something like the 3 Sisters).


----------



## iridered2003

what about the BBQ joint this side of bayou vista on I45?


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> what about the BBQ joint this side of bayou vista on I45?


That was the Red Barn? Long-gone daddy.


----------



## Troutman123

*Jimmy Hazlitt*

Whatever happened to him ? And another name popped into my wore out brain Rac, David & Jimmy 39th & S ??


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Whatever happened to him ? And another name popped into my wore out brain Rac, David & Jimmy 39th & S ??


Hazlitt is/was a Houston lawyer. Perfect fit for him. He dated one of my wife's sisters in high school. Her late father referred to him as "the cocky little colonel."

I think James Rac may have left our earthly home. Could be wrong. David may have been a member of the fire department. The Racs were good people. I could see one coming down the hall at BHS and plan something stupid to make him laugh.


----------



## yer_corks_under

I think all the Rac's are still around, Allen and his brothers were doing some work on the old home. Their uncle Russell died a month or so ago.

Phill Young and Rainey Ritter had the M&M in the 80's. David and Rainey live in Austin now.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> I think all the Rac's are still around, Allen and his brothers were doing some work on the old home. Their uncle Russell died a month or so ago.
> 
> Phill Young and Rainey Ritter had the M&M in the 80's. David and Rainey live in Austin now.


Glad to hear that. Sorry for the bum scoop.

I remember seeing David Ritter at the M&M in the 1970's after it was purchased and the old bar gutted. Rainey was totally fine (but older than me, not that she would ever be seen with a dork). I think the Ritter family lived in Cedar Lawn. Avid golfers, I think. I remember Dr. M.L. Ross (former mayor) testified against Mr. Ritter over some "bad" milk Ross's maid allegedly drank from Model Dairy. They settled. It was a crock.


----------



## Troutman123

*David & Rainey*

Lived accross street my girlfriend Janet Montgomery in Cedar Lawn



Utah Carl said:


> Glad to hear that. Sorry for the bum scoop.
> 
> I remember seeing David Ritter at the M&M in the 1970's after it was purchased and the old bar gutted. Rainey was totally fine (but older than me, not that she would ever be seen with a dork). I think the Ritter family lived in Cedar Lawn. Avid golfers, I think. I remember Dr. M.L. Ross (former mayor) testified against Mr. Ritter over some "bad" milk Ross's maid allegedly drank from Model Dairy. They settled. It was a crock.


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Lived accross street my girlfriend Janet Montgomery in Cedar Lawn


I had the terrible hots for Janet. Her locker was outside the speech room at BHS. My drool strains may still be on the floor. I took pictures of her marching in a Splash Day Parade. I even picked her up a few times after school and drove her home (her's not mine). Her brother, Roy, drove a red falcon. She also dated Toby Bashor. There was the story of them parking in a field off dead man's curve and a cow coming up and licking on a window at the worst possible time. (Of course, I paid the cow.)


----------



## Troutman123

*Toby Basher*

He still around ? I ran into her and her mom at a Astro game in the Dome in early 70's have not seen her since .... There were a set of twins I went to church with but don't remember them after grade school Johnson twins Mary & Diane I beleive?? Ring a bell ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> He still around ? I ran into her and her mom at a Astro game in the Dome in early 70's have not seen her since .... There were a set of twins I went to church with but don't remember them after grade school Johnson twins Mary & Diane I beleive?? Ring a bell ?


Janet and Roy attended Central United Methodist Church on around 33rd & O 1/2 (I think their father was killed in a nearby traffic accident). Roy must have decades ago vacated the island wonderland.

No one back here in the Stone Ages remembers the Johnson twins. Not in a span of yearbooks. Only twins Mrs. wife remembers had the last name of Short (the plumber's children?)

Albert (Albie) Johnson used to play the junior league at Gulf Bowl.

Bonus: here is the 1967 BHS football homecoming court: Orie Alvarado (queen), Jackie Campbell, Susan Falgout, Ann Thornton and Sally Towler.

The beauty pageant winner was Carol Hooten; runners up were Ray Ann Drosnes, Pam Snipes, Judy Plantowski, Stella Mehos and Charlotte Williams. Their thanks to Aqua-Net (which was also a good way to paralyze and kill roaches).


----------



## yer_corks_under

When Mr. Ritter died they lived at 4727 Ave R, Phil Young and Rainey lived next door and had connecting yards. Rainey moved to Austin a few years later David moved to Austin, and Mrs Ritter marrried an old friend that lived on ranch around Stonewall or Johnson City. She sold the home on Ave R. Phill is still living next door with Earl Nash. David still visits Galveston and stays with Phill, he runs the beer sales at that big flea mkt in Austin.


----------



## Johnboat

*Yes, and now the bait camp at N. Jetty is also a memory*



PiratesRun said:


> Bait camps at the base of the south jetty.


----------



## k-dog

what was the old buiding back in its day? ( dells ) ? in was at the caueway going north. i know it was the captains table restaurant for a time back in the 80s


----------



## Utah Carl

I think that was Della's. 

Captain's Table (wiped clean by Ike) was down just beyond the west end of the seawall.


----------



## k-dog

yes they move to the west end next to bob walkers store. is bob still around?


----------



## Utah Carl

The store is a long-gone daddy.


----------



## Troutman123

*You old salts*

Have a happy new year.......Carry on


----------



## Troutman123

*An old friend of ours*

from the Island just emailed me some old island photos and I know some of you would love to see...UC one of them is an areal of the Pleasure Pier , one of the old Jack Tar sign and several others......Now being I the dummy on here all I can say is if you PM me your email I will forward them to whoever wants em
Carry On,
Matt


----------



## Utah Carl

*Galveston photos*



Troutman123 said:


> from the Island just emailed me some old island photos and I know some of you would love to see...UC one of them is an areal of the Pleasure Pier , one of the old Jack Tar sign and several others......Now being I the dummy on here all I can say is if you PM me your email I will forward them to whoever wants em
> Carry On,
> Matt


Thanks:

[email protected]


----------



## BlueHeron

kdubya said:


> Sea Arama.
> 
> That place was like Sea World to a ten year old boy back in the 70's.


Sea Arama was Sea World to me as a child. Thank you for posting the photo. From then on I was fascinated by the ocean or anything that lived in the water. Many childhood trips to the South Jetty and I think the bait shop was still there.

My family usually rented a beach house every spring break time around Jamaica beach and Pirate's Cove. The house we stayed at looked almost japanese black and red paint with a deck if I remember that went all the way around. Closest to the beach at the time. 2yrs ago I went down there after Ike came through and now the post's rest about a block in the water. Sad to see so much of that beach washed away. I remember catching a ton of stingrays around that time of year and a few sharks.

How about being able to walk up to the UTMB building to get up and close to the ghost face next to the yacht club. Pretty crazy. Of course as a kid one of the best things was the candy store on the strand. All the jars of salt taffy and rock candy. Galveston seemed so much less impoverished then. My fondest fishing trip was down on the Sea Isle pier with a friend who has since then passed. Every cast for a good 4hrs straight was speck speck speck and mostly keepers. Also, first time Ive ever witnessed someone drunk sleep roll off a pier. The water was about 2ft were he had rolled off. Sadly it looks like Ike took the pier. Lastly, jumping off the side of the flagship in the middle of winter to catch some crowded waves. Later to find out we were lucky not to land on some pilings..

Id love to see more photo's from the 40's and 50's. They never get old. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## tentcotter

*Not exactly a memory but interesting*

Galveston Bay Oysters - 1902

http://www.goodecompany.com/promo/blogpdf/images/GalvestonDailyNewsGalvestonOysters.pdf


----------



## rideorfish

*3 Years Coming Up !*

I was hoping this thread would make it to 3 years old, as I enjoy it so much.So far, I've only read the first half, but am working on it. Did y'all agree to let it die, or is this just a natural lull? b.t.w.--Did anyone talk about the racing out on Cherry Hill, and other fun activites out that way???:texasflag


----------



## iridered2003

theres not much more to be said really that hasn't already been said, but yea, lets keep it going


----------



## Troutman123

*Photos sent*

Anyone else wants them just give me your email there are about 6 and are very cool



Utah Carl said:


> Thanks:
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## Troutman123

*Oh yeah*

We all use to take girls down there parked up on the hill to watch races YEAH RIGHT  I remember the concrete boxes used as lookouts during WW II for submarines putting off landing parties. Finally tore down due to idiots running cars into for suiside ( History Gone ) 



rideorfish said:


> I was hoping this thread would make it to 3 years old, as I enjoy it so much.So far, I've only read the first half, but am working on it. Did y'all agree to let it die, or is this just a natural lull? b.t.w.--Did anyone talk about the racing out on Cherry Hill, and other fun activites out that way???:texasflag


----------



## iridered2003

rideorfish said:


> I was hoping this thread would make it to 3 years old, as I enjoy it so much.So far, I've only read the first half, but am working on it. Did y'all agree to let it die, or is this just a natural lull? b.t.w.--Did anyone talk about the racing out on Cherry Hill, and other fun activites out that way???:texasflag


by the way, me and the wife drove my 1970 smallblock chevelle off the seawall at the hill one night back in 1988 or there of,can't remember the year, but it was long ago.


----------



## iridered2003

Troutman123 said:


> We all use to take girls down there parked up on the hill to watch races YEAH RIGHT  I remember the concrete boxes used as lookouts during WW II for submarines putting off landing parties. Finally tore down due to idiots running cars into for suiside ( History Gone )


we walked from one to the other one night drunker then all getup through the mud. talk about fun,h e l l yea:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## rideorfish

*Cherry Hill Racing*

:texasflag I,and some of my friends, spent countless friday and saturday nights from 1970 on at "The Hill", racing, drinking, and whatever! Through the years, I raced a '65 Mustang, '58,'68, & '73 Corvettes, 750 Honda,and several other rice burners, [none of us could afford Harleys back then!] That slope up was hard to navigate on a bike at 1:30am, with who knows how many Buds in you. I retained some scars,and a broken coller bone, but thank God it was at a slow [parking not racing] speed!! Now, 40 years later, I marvel at the fact that a whole lot of us wern't killed, or paralized ! It seems insane now. On night, in the '70s, I think, on our way to the Hill, we were turned around. The cops said someone on a motorcycle had crashed, and died. We found out it was Roy Gay, [Gay Pontiac family]. He was one of those cool,rich guys who had the newest toys. I think he was riding the fast new Kawasaki 500,or 750, 3-cylinder 2-stroke, which was cutting edge back then. I heard rumors both ways,that he wrecked, and that he went off the seawall at that curve. Does anyone out there know, I can't remember now. It sure had a sombering effect on a lot of us, and may have helped somehow slow us down a little. Sad that it took such a thing to do that!----But in hindsight, the vast majority of memories of the "Hill",and Seawall cruising, were great wonderful long gone times!!:brew:


----------



## Utah Carl

Someone painted the 1/4-mile markers back in the 1960's. "BHS 63" was painted on the entrance to the lagoon, and stayed there for many years. A couple of guys had small cars, so they dragged in reverse. The cops couldn't sneak up on us because we stationed volunteer look-outs at either end of the road. The hill/embankment used to be red brick, as did much of the road surface. On Sun. afternoon drives way-back-when, I'd beg my father to drive up to the top of the hill. Looking back, he was sweating bullets in that '52 Ford. The last time I remember a drag race was between my friend who had a GTO and some other guy with a 409.


----------



## flounderchaser

Does anybody remember David the Flounder Man was out Stewart road and lived in a yellow 2 story house just before you would get to Spanish Grant. He made a living from gigging flounder...House is gone now with just the foundation remaining. He had lots of kids running around and one had a pet rattlesnake in a wire pen out behind the house...He looked kind of like a Neanderthal and Im sure that he was tough as nails! This was back in the 1970's ...73 - 82 approximately...Thanks!


----------



## Troutman123

*Whats going on*

on the Pleasure pier ? Looks like crane out on the end ??? & some sort of structures ??


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> on the Pleasure pier ? Looks like crane out on the end ??? & some sort of structures ??


I think the crane is sinking additional support pilings. We drove down there this morning. Wife pointed out a few rides that she felt are there for test purposes. It's going to take a lot of daily maintenance to clean the rides. I remember going to Black's Hardware on the Strand to get containers of grease for the ferris wheel, merry-go-round, etc. One of the structures on the front looks like it's going to have 3 stories. I think he's going to have one of his restaurants on the pier. It should be an amazing attraction (again).


----------



## Troutman123

*And 91st street*

How is it coming along ? Y'all go Abilene I caught some of the fundraiser on the Waco station the other night


----------



## yer_corks_under

*How about some Old Galveston Memories*



flounderchaser said:


> Does anybody remember David the Flounder Man was out Stewart road and lived in a yellow 2 story house just before you would get to Spanish Grant. He made a living from gigging flounder...House is gone now with just the foundation remaining. He had lots of kids running around and one had a pet rattlesnake in a wire pen out behind the house...He looked kind of like a Neanderthal and Im sure that he was tough as nails! This was back in the 1970's ...73 - 82 approximately...Thanks!


I knew David "Cotten" Austin that lived on the corner of 10 mile rd and Stewart rd that was a commercial fisherman. His mother lived on the hill made of oyster shells. I never saw the guy wear shoes, his feet and hands were like leather.


----------



## Troutman123

*How old would he be*

I remember a Cotton from our youth ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> How is it coming along ? Y'all go Abilene I caught some of the fundraiser on the Waco station the other night


The big pier on 91st is slowly progressing down to the t-head. But the front entrance is pretty: the colorful lights around the building look like an old showboat.

(The Cotton I remember was Ralph "Cotton" Gustafson.)


----------



## Troutman123

*Yup I remember him*

Beleive he was couple years older ?


----------



## Utah Carl

66. give or take. Big and slow.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yup that him*

didn't he play a lot of baseball ?


----------



## Utah Carl

I think he played some baseball. He, Albert Choate, Willis Lucas, Archie P., etc. This was back in the day that "surfers rule" was painted on the halls of BHS. The sports guys didn't like them or that.


----------



## BOI

Splash Day. Triple X Root Beer. father Dan


----------



## Utah Carl

Triple X Root Beer had a call-in show on KILE (when it was located at its antenna down by 61st & Broadway). This was before FM, etc. Add vanilla ice cream and you had an "experience". One of the first black dj's in Galveston was Bo Dollar at KILE. In real life, he was a cook at the Buccaneer Hotel. I answered his phone.

Splash Day was something else. I don't know what else, but is was something else. As posted earlier, my wife's late father (I worked for him as a kid), told me during the riot to run out and wait for him out on the Pleasure Pier t-head. I did. That whole thing was cranky and dangerous. But we had GPD's Jim Gardner and dedicated workers, James and Leroy to protect us and the pier. And none of them kissed butt. I saw them turn away rioters. They turned around and walked back to the seawall. Thank you, Mr. Robbins, Jim, James and Leroy.

Father Dan. I remember seeing him. I even attended services at S.P. with a girlfriend and considered making a move. Those were the days.


----------



## Troutman123

*Father Dan great guy*

Remember the riots throwing tvs from the upper floors Buccaneer ? Gardner and others were no nonsense guys definately A team remember seeing a ranger go into some joint about 6th & wall alone and it was a hoot watch all the idiots fly out of there and he walked out alone


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Remember the riots throwing tvs from the upper floors Buccaneer ? Gardner and others were no nonsense guys definately A team remember seeing a ranger go into some joint about 6th & wall alone and it was a hoot watch all the idiots fly out of there and he walked out alone


And the Galvez.

But to see Jim standing at the top of the ramps leading up to the front of the Pier, weapon undrawn, just standing there (with James and LeRoy behind him), that was heroic. The gang of kids approached, but turned away. The GFD came along and hosed them down. I retreated, as told by Mr. Robbins, to the t-head. He eventually came down with Jim and Leroy and James, and they walked me up to O, where my mother was standing by to drive me home.

That's a life time memory and lesson. Thanks, Jim, Leroy, James and Mr. Robbins.


----------



## motorman007

*Old Days on Galveston Island*

Oh yea the old days on the island down at the Pirate Run, the two people remember the most was Jean Laffite, and his buddy peg leg Bart, they were full of life.


----------



## Trouthappy

Still remember my first trip to Galveston. Summer of '67. All I wanted to do was fish near the ferry landing, and caught 3 nice flounder all afternoon without live bait. (They must have been thick). I didn't even care to wander the town with my family. 

In later years hung out with the B-dock crowd during the tournament years.


----------



## fishingtwo

*my first Ling*

Yeh I was pumped


----------



## therealbigman

Was that you Kent , I remember hearing about the ling , we skipped school a few days after that trying to get us 1.


----------



## fishingtwo

uhh yes it was, may I ask who this is


----------



## therealbigman

fishingtwo said:


> uhh yes it was, may I ask who this is


pm sent


----------



## TexasVines

this isn't too "wayback" but it is compared to how the beaches at Galveston are today

it was probably 1983 or 84 at 16 mile road when you could still drive on it

the beach was PACKED to the point people were pulling in and not able to get down the beach so they would just stop right there and park and basically block everyone in from leaving

it had not rained in a while so we dug "chick traps" in the sand in front of where we were hanging out which were basically small trenches across the road and and dumb girls would pull up and go real slow so they would not bump up and down and of course get stuck so we would chat them up before we pushed them out

some friends of mine had a band and were really into music and another friends father had a small engine parts distributorship so we took my friends amp and his two huge Moon Sound Systems speakers and a generator and we tossed the genny out in the dunes and ran a couple of extension cords and put the speakers up on the top of one of the vans we were in and he had a really nice commercial amp we put in the van with a dual tape deck (all big time back then haha) and my friend with the speakers would make some great mix tapes (back when tapes were still around and CDs were barely commercial if at all for you younger bucks)

it was right when the whole "no fat chicks" thing was popular as well.....so we are rocking the hell out of the beach and blowing everyone else out of the water with sound and we start making no fat chicks signs and then we started making numbers to rate girls as they drove by......well the crowd got bigger and bigger and more crazy and suddenly it is getting out of hand and guys are trying to untie girls tops as they go by and we are trying to calm it down a bit

I head down to get in the water for a bit and as I am walking back up this major cholo (which was RARE at 16 mile back then) has this hot blond on the ground and he is trying to pull her bikini bottom off and people are kind of looking stunned.....just as I was about to walk up and cold cock him she kicks him and gets up and runs off

so I go back to my friends and we are like well we better shut it down for a bit and let everyone clear out because this is BS

the cholo dude was there with one other friend and they clearly looked wasted on something else besides being drunk.....right then the blonde girl comes back with her BF and a couple of other people and her BF was a HUGE dude and he is looking at the cholo and he is about to beat the hell out of him when his GF says no lets just go get the cops because he will probably cut you or stab you

so they get in their car and the cholo dude jumps up on the hood of their car and starts punching the windshield and busting it so they take off real quick and dump him on the ground and everyone else in the crowd is around the two grease balls trying to keep them from leaving until the cops get there

well after about 10 minutes the cops and the car full of people pull back up and the girl points out the cops and they easily chase down the two greased out wasteoids and cuff them

the best part is as they were walking them back to their bronco they were holding the guys WAY WAY out at arms length cuffed up and as they walked by the crowd people started punching them square in the head and the cops were just looking the other way so people were then kicking them and punching them and just taking free shots at them while the cops acted like they saw nothing

we had a little smart *** guy with us that was a friend of a friend and right as they were putting the one guy in the other cop car that had just pulled up he walked up and hocked a huge loogie right in the guys face and then the cops just tossed him in the police car that had just pulled up

after that yet another cop came over and told us for our sound system we needed a parade permit and if we did not have one we needed to shut it all down and get it back in the van.....well we were fine with that because it was near the end of the day and we were already trying to get things calmed down so we broke it all down and waited for the beach to clear out a bit and headed over to our friends beach house where we were staying....the crowd was getting so out of control we were like "**** we just about started a riot"

we probably had that setup down there 20-30 times over a few years and I think it was this same time though we had met some pretty cool guys in another car next to ours so we told them hey head over to this beach house we will be having a huge party

the guys showed up right as we ran out of beer except for the carlings black label in the fridge that no one would drink

so one of the guys sees a half full beer on the bar counter (stupid *** girls that put down half full beers) and he snags it up real quick and tilts his head back and we are all watching as the beer is pouring into his mouth when.......cigarette butt!!!

the dude spit it out an they were all 3 so embarrassed they just turned around and walked back out.....there was about 20 of us saying hey man stay it is cool we are about to get some more beer and you are welcome to stay, but they had had enough and were out of there

a couple of years later in probably 87-88 some other friends of mine were at Port A for spring break when the guy in an old piece of **** hit a girl walking on the beach and barely hurt her at all and the crowd got around his car and were rocking it and the dudes jumped out and ran and the crowd then turned the car over and right as my friends were saying "we need to GTFOOH" they looked over and a guy with a gas soaked rag ran up and they light the car on fire and then the crowd rocked it some more until it fully caught on fire and burned to a crisp

that one made the paper and the news...PORT A was always more crowded and crazy I had been down there a few years before with 4 friends we drove a 72 chevy with one door smashed in and the top cut off with a chop saw and checkerboard painted on the hood down from SA planning to sleep in the car, but it was too **** cold we could barely take it plus the people down there would drive up and down the beach all day and night to the point you smelled clutch and brakes burning in the air even at 3am the same **** trucks were going around and around IN TRAFFIC on the beach.....my friend with the 72 chevy got knocked in the head with a flash light by some cholo that trip as well the first night and after that for the second night and we ended up getting a room and getting chased by the hotel owner the next morning for paying for 2 and cramming in 6 of us (some other friends we had met up with down there)....the next night we scammed a place to stay at a beach house when a friend of ours picked up a chick that had a friend that had hooked up with a guy that had the beach house so they snuck us in there to sleep in the lower level....the next day after that I personally said F this I am not staying in the car again for another night and caught a ride back to SA with two guys that we had met next to us with a truck and a dune buggy they had towed down....I figured no one tows a dune buggy down to the beach to meet some high school kid and kill him.....funny as we got back to SA they kept going right past where my exit was and I was thinking well maybe guys in with dune buggies do kill HS kids, but they just wanted to go north a bit and drop off the dune buggy first and all was well....I told my parents they were some friends of friends haha

Galveston used to be so kick *** when you could drive on the beaches more


----------



## Utah Carl

There used to be guys in a pickup truck on the seawall, around 3300 block, who would sit in the back in chairs and use cardboard signs to rate girls passing by. Sometimes cruel, sometimes kind, but always hilarious! That's back when the seawall sidewalk was fun, open and jam-packed


----------



## rideorfish

*Planter Boxes [home away from home]*

Hey U.C.,you are right about the seawall, and that reminds me of those planter boxes on the seawall, and how we made a second home out of them ! A group of my friends and I wore them out from around '68 thru '88, in the early years with older buddies who could drive ,and buy beer. Anything went, including glass quarts of beer in a brown bag, drink, smoke, whatever, just don't fight or cause a scene. Line up a race, or a girl, then go to the "Hill", or go to the Weingarten lot in Texas City to find a race, or take your girl to the beach near the south jetty, or the west end.[it wasen't yet overbuilt then]. There were even some drive-ins still on the wall, and broadway too! --It's sad to think what's allowed/not tolerated/ now down there!


----------



## iridered2003

rideorfish said:


> Hey U.C.,you are right about the seawall, and that reminds me of those planter boxes on the seawall, and how we made a second home out of them ! A group of my friends and I wore them out from around '68 thru '88, in the early years with older buddies who could drive ,and buy beer. Anything went, including glass quarts of beer in a brown bag, drink, smoke, whatever, just don't fight or cause a scene. Line up a race, or a girl, then go to the "Hill", or go to the Weingarten lot in Texas City to find a race, or take your girl to the beach near the south jetty, or the west end.[it wasen't yet overbuilt then]. There were even some drive-ins still on the wall, and broadway too! --It's sad to think what's allowed/not tolerated/ now down there!


if only those planter boxes could talk?LMFAO:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> if only those planter boxes could talk?LMFAO:rotfl::rotfl:


They were a productive resting spot for the seawall congregation. One summer I hung out with the transients late at night at Ft. Crockett park. One resided in a dumpster by what is today, Academy, a Viet vet. Another lived in the weeds behind Casa del Mar. One was a retired ship captain, a very intelligent gentleman whose family in Santa Fe would frequently try to get him to live with them.

The stories those guys could tell. One night well after midnight, some guy brought something to us. I took 2 drags. Had to use my bike as a wheelchair to get across the seawall. But the music on the Walkman was beautiful!


----------



## iridered2003

UC, i spent a many nights on them boxes around 37th st. man, like i said, if only they could talk, cause im not!!! LMAO


----------



## iridered2003

how about collralles corral spelling


----------



## fishingtwo

37th street back in 76' quite a few were shark fishing, myself included.
ended the night and early morning with 4 bull sharks caught all 8' plus
one of those nights you dont forget


----------



## Utah Carl

iridered2003 said:


> how about collralles corral spelling


I think that's (Manuel) Corella. He lived in a 2-story purple house right behind the Galvez. His wife was a classmate of islander, Katherine Hellman, here in Galveston.

I don't see Corella in the phone book. I'd guess he's in his 70's. Maybe they evacuated the Floating G for a peaceful pasture somewhere.


----------



## yer_corks_under

I see Manuel's daughter Christi all the time, he and wife are doing fine.


----------



## Utah Carl

yer_corks_under said:


> I see Manuel's daughter Christi all the time, he and wife are doing fine.


We came across an unpublished ariel photo last night of the first 61st Fishing Pier (Howard Robbins). It's a total view of the pier and picks up north-bound 61st from the seawall. It shows no Casa del Mar, no gas station, no nothing except Corella's,

I would try to display it here, but too stupid.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Utah Carl said:


> We came across an unpublished ariel photo last night of the first 61st Fishing Pier (Howard Robbins). It's a total view of the pier and picks up north-bound 61st from the seawall. It shows no Casa del Mar, no gas station, no nothing except Corella's,
> 
> I would try to display it here, but too stupid.


I'd love to see that picture. I lived those memories and my minds eye recalls those days , although they are getting a bit fuzzy after all this time.

Back in the day my brother and I had yearly passes to both piers and spent many , many hours on each. Mr. Robbins didnt love us kids much but to his credit he tolerated us as best he could. He didnt like our love of catching sharks or snagging mullet for bait too much.


----------



## Utah Carl

I remember snagging mullet off of the old Pleasure Pier; Mr. Robbins taught me how.

I saw A.C. Becker on Robbins' 91st St. Fishing Pier and asked him what happened to the large schools of mullet all along the beachfront. He didn't know. 

I could send you a copy of the picture if you will send your physical address, etc. to Jackie Robbins, Texas A&M University, 200 Seawolf Parkway, Galveston, Texas 77554. 


(Howard Robbins was gruff sometimes --- served in the Army during WWII and afterwards --, he loved children and taught countless how to fish.)


----------



## Utah Carl

Stumpgrinder said:


> I'd love to see that picture. I lived those memories and my minds eye recalls those days , although they are getting a bit fuzzy after all this time.
> 
> Back in the day my brother and I had yearly passes to both piers and spent many , many hours on each. Mr. Robbins didnt love us kids much but to his credit he tolerated us as best he could. He didnt like our love of catching sharks or snagging mullet for bait too much.


I hate to be a hog, here. We have numerous photos of the children who fished on the old Pleasure Pier in the 1950's: Eberly, Robinson, Rohde, etc. Ms. Stanley worked the tackle shop...I gave her breaks and packed bait. One fisherman was a black guy who walked out to the t-head with a little trailer that had his tackle, etc. I can still see him. He walked down to the east side of the t-head. And he hooked a shark. A large shark. Other guys gathered around. He had a heart condition, and after around an hour, he needed his pills and some rest. But he kicked back in and landed that shark. I'd guess there were over 100 people watching that, including Mr. Robbins. There has to be a Robbins' photo of that somewhere, but we don't know where.


----------



## Troutman123

*UC How*

Ferteitta coming on Flagship ? 90th st pier open ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Ferteitta coming on Flagship ? 90th st pier open ?


I think I read where the Pleasure Pier is suppoed to open in May. He's hiring 600 people,full-time, parttime and summer help.

The 91st St. Pier is open, but the pier is still only about half re-built out to the t-head. At the front of the pier is a gift shop, restaurant, observation area, etc. It's first class-looking. It's lit up at night like a Mississippi showboat. I know the original builder would love it.


----------



## Troutman123

*He end up*

making it a bunch of rides and resturant ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> making it a bunch of rides and resturant ?


Exactly. He hasn't publicized what the pier will look like with the rides, etc. The restaurant, of course, will be one of the many brands he owns. There will be the city's metered paking on the seawall. And he has a large parcel across the street for pier parking (Loomis' old Coronado Courts site). And then there is the rumored entrance fee to the pier and the fees to ride the rides. But in the 1950's and early 1960's, there wasn't much seawall parking, the admission at the front gate was 15 cents for adults, each ride was around the same charge, the exhibit hall was free and I don't remember what the t-head/fishing charge was. I want to say it was 30 cents. He made a lot of money from selling gear, bait etc. from the tackel shop. His wife and girls made sandwiches every day to sell at the tackle shop (and later at the 61st St. Pier and 90th St. Pier).

I think the new Pleasure Pier is going to be a great addition and magnetic seawall attraction for everyone. And as Fertitta was quoted as saying, if a storm takes it out, he'll just rebuild it. (On Forbes Magazine new list of billionaires.) Sorry he killed the t-head and fishing.


----------



## Troutman123

*It would be 2 cool*

If he would make some sort of museum with old B&W photos of how it was like us old ferts remember it > Have we talked about the guy that dove off that platform they had out there ? Seems like it was real high above the peir but I was very young and a tricycle seemed high


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> If he would make some sort of museum with old B&W photos of how it was like us old ferts remember it > Have we talked about the guy that dove off that platform they had out there ? Seems like it was real high above the peir but I was very young and a tricycle seemed high


We contacted Fertitta (Greenberg) regaring this. Kind of a "before and after" display. We have hundreds of black & whites from the 1950's until the pier was taken out by Carla in 1961 (we have photos of that, too). Haven't heard anything. Ferfitta could put that small display at all of his nation-wide properties to promote the new Pleasure Pier.

Mr. Robbins had the diving tower installed. He imported divers from south of the border. They dove into what the Robbins family called "the well." I remember watching the divers dive into hundreds of jelly fish and climbing the ladder out.

The stage, across from the grandstand (the Robbins lived in a large apartment underneath), used to have a movie screen because it used to be the Starlight Theatre. Robbins turned that into a 3-ring circus kind of thing. I'll be interested to know if Fertitta allows NOAA to continue to have its weather station (tidal info, mostly) on the southeast corner of the stage, above the deceased t-head.


----------



## Troutman123

*Didn't they have some sort of circus out there ?*

Seems like I remember animals in the building ? I do remember circus in 50's setting up on Heards lane somewhere close Bluehole ? They would take the elephants out into the beach ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> Seems like I remember animals in the building ? I do remember circus in 50's setting up on Heards lane somewhere close Bluehole ? They would take the elephants out into the beach ?


Good memory. Mr. Robbins filled the hot exhibit hall with a "zoo". The animals and reptiles came from Manual King, of Pasadena. He was infamous on Houston tv news for trying to teach chimps how to stuff mattresses so he could avoid labor costs. The baboons and chimps in the exhitit hall all had cigarette burns on them. Pathetic. My wife, her mother and sisters walked around with spider monkeys on their shoulders. She has photos of that. YUCK!

There was a guy who set up in summers with a long-horn steer where K-Mart was over on Stewart Rd. He took photos of kids on the steer (for a fee). I think I have a photo of that somewhere. I sort of remember about the elephants on the beach. There may have been a carnival in what became the K-Mart parking lot. There was one where Casa del Mar is today (NW corner of 61st & Seawall). And some type of circus animal gathering spot on Heards strikes a bell, but I can finally say I'm too young to remember something...


----------



## Troutman123

*Yup*

I remember the monkeys and had forgotten the mattress stuffing caper in Houston !!!!!!! Weird / sick folks in this world !! I Remember the steer  & yes circus was on Heards lane somewhere


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> I remember the monkeys and had forgotten the mattress stuffing caper in Houston !!!!!!! Weird / sick folks in this world !! I Remember the steer  & yes circus was on Heards lane somewhere


King was pond scum (nothing against pond scum). They had freezers on the non-public side of the exhibit hall (east side), filled with deceased monkeys (the wife hates it when I always tell her that). I watched some guy named Carter chop them up and feed them to various animals (he was bitten by a snake, taken to UTMB, which happen to have the right stuff to save his life). There was also a huge python. They fed him live chickens. He'd slowly slither around until his body surrounded the chicken. Then he'd open his mouth and swallow the chicken whole and alive. The crowds loved that. They also had gunny sacks filled with live mice. Carter would grab a few and slam them down onto a table, then feed them to the snakes and things. (His sister was Donna Carter. She was fine, but I was only barely a teen so all I could do was admire her from a distance. She's probably a hoofer today with countless husbands, children and grandchildren).

There used to be an old abandoned baseball field off of Heards, next to the public park and boat ramp the city gave to Willis Lucas for next to nothing. The city lied and said they would replace the ramp, but they never did.


----------



## Troutman123

*that had to be behind*

the scenes stuff I don't remember any of that or Donna Carter found John Carter junior in 62 year book ? Lucas still around ? or have we already talked about him ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> the scenes stuff I don't remember any of that or Donna Carter found John Carter junior in 62 year book ? Lucas still around ? or have we already talked about him ?


The Carters lived in La Marque, but the girl went to Lovenberg. I remember her "the day the music died." And Mr. Robbins kept a huge scrap book with every article about the Pier. Carter is there (with a photo). I remember him being taken away in an ambulance (when they were operated by funeral homes).

Lucas is up around the north county, I think. His brother, AR, ran the Lucas store on 83rd & Stewart. I thought AR contracted one of those flesh eating viruses after Ike, lost a leg and died, but have been told that is incorrect. The store was totaled after Ike. Randy Barr (Eddie's brother) listed and sold the store, and it's in first-class condition and clean for the first time I can ever remember. Mrs. Dorothy Snow Lucas recently died. Her father was a talkie projectionist downtown at around the turn of the century.


----------



## Troutman123

*Pleasure pier*

What that tall tower looking thing on the pier ?


----------



## Utah Carl

Troutman123 said:


> What that tall tower looking thing on the pier ?


Pretty sure that is where the restaurant is going. He can't charge an admission fee to eat at one of his chain restaurants (well, he can do just about anything he wants).

Back in the olden days, that was the site of the Golden Garter, and, later Club 19 (you couldn't be over 19 to enter).


----------



## Troutman123

*Hey Guy's*

Check out www.calveston.com/webcam/ the Spot webcam great view of Pleasure Pier looks like he building a freaking city on the old girl!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*Ling clipping by Vince Stiglich*



fishingtwo said:


> Yeh I was pumped


Gotta think I'm somehow related to Vince Stiglich; my greatgrandmother was a Madeline Stiglich married in Galveston in 1874.


----------



## 70sGirl

Utah Carl said:


> Roger was the eldest. I didn't know him. Scheibel and his wife, Judy, lived over on around 30-something & O. She ran Ashton Villa. They had post-Dickens Christmas parties. They traveled the U.S. in a RV as she was dying of breast cancer (and reporting their exploits in a column for the newspaper). I have a clock bought from Schiebel ($60). Those were some of the best of times (especially before GHF commercialized the living hell out of Dickens). Cafe' Torrifie' (sp) at 22nd & Strand (NE side at corner)? In Between Magazine? Steve Long? Pete Frederickson? The Boogie Kings? Life used to be so carefree and open.


The Sting Club - haven't seen a mention of this establishment.


----------



## portalto

70sGirl said:


> The Sting Club - haven't seen a mention of this establishment.


Didn't the Sting become Viggio's or Viggie's? 19th & Market - right?


----------



## Law Dog

That's alot of old Galveston Memories!! This thread started 03/07/2009...1,966 POST to date, Keep it going!


----------



## rdkerrville

I remember walking the south jetty with my dad and cleaning up on the trout, but we would get eaten by mosquitos right at dark. man I loved fishing that jetty. Going to East beach in high school and 18 mile beach on the west end. Good times for sure.


----------



## 70sGirl

Utah Carl said:


> Hazlitt is/was a Houston lawyer. Perfect fit for him. He dated one of my wife's sisters in high school. Her late father referred to him as "the cocky little colonel."
> 
> I think James Rac may have left our earthly home. Could be wrong. David may have been a member of the fire department. The Racs were good people. I could see one coming down the hall at BHS and plan something stupid to make him laugh.


Ohhhhhh. I'm connecting some dots now.


----------



## 70sGirl

portalto said:


> Didn't the Sting become Viggio's or Viggie's? 19th & Market - right?


Yes, it did.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

70sGirl said:


> Yes, it did.


Then it became Temptations.


----------



## smokinguntoo

Capt. Blood said:


> Does any one remember Bongo Joe who used to bang his bongo drum down around Murdocks back in the late 60's? Also the ski jump at 61st street.


He's mentioned in Gary P. Nunn's song "What I like about Texas." 'The river walk and Mi Tierra, jammin' down with Bongo Joe. Stories of the Menger hotel and the Alamo."

What a great thread. I grew up in Austin but my father was stationed here at the Coast Artillery Fort - Fort Crockett before I was born. My sister was BOI in Dec. '40, but not sure if it was at John Sealy or at a Fort Crockett Hospital. Here's dad and HQ Fort Crockett. There are pics of him in the Galveston channel near Pelican Island and the USS Borie (look that ship up for an interesting history). He was transferred from Fort Crockett to Corregidor and Fort Drum. I'm just lucky to be here. More later on my wonderful memories of Galveston island.


----------



## smokinguntoo

As stated previously, we lived in Austin but mom and dad loved Galveston so about 1955 we headed there for a short vacation at the SS Snort Hotel near Stewart beach. I remember when we went to lock the house in Austin, we didn't have a key. No problem. Driving in I remember either a big ferris wheel or a giant roller coaster (at least to an 11 y.o.). My sister said a woman fell off the top trying to save her hat (women wore hats everywhere then). We wanted to ride it but I don't think we did - located just after crossing the causeway on the right.

SS Snort room was air conditioned. We didn't have that at home. Nice.

Stewart's Beach with rented umbrellas and chairs. Sunburn. The ocean!!!

One day dad took us all by car to the wharf section and parked and said wait here. He was dressed in a suit with hat and tie. Gone for awhile and said come with me. We went onto a Yugoslavian freighter and had lunch with the captain. Somehow dad had talked his way onto the ship and met him. My sister became pen pals (remember those) with his daughter in Yugoslavia. They communicated for many years.

Dad took me to a lot of the gun emplacements while he gave a commentary on Fort Crockett. He had been in charge of the slot machines on the base when he was there. I thought that was cool.

Moved to Houston in '76 and started saltwater fishing some and calling A. C. Becker at the paper office to ask where he'd go and joining Joe Doggett's Dawn Patrol at SLP and "The Boilers." I'll post some of those memories later.

Thanks to all of those posting these really great memories.


----------



## tickfarm

How about the Bamboo Hut down on the beach? Friends and I would drive over from TC and grab a pitcher at Sarafina's on Broadway about 19th or so. Then would head for the Hut. Later on when Bill Denney got me into wade fishing, we would leave Houston and hit a bait camp on the way to the quarantine station. I think it may have been called Plantowski's, but I'm not sure. Take the ole guy there a sack of Beechnut and you got a load of whiskers for next to nothing. Great days.........


----------



## smokinguntoo

Utah Carl said:


> Seawall drive-in with lighted tower was, "The Tower."
> 
> Seawall drive-in on 37th was Wayne's (Gaido).
> 
> Amusement park on 39th & Seawall was owned by Howard Robbins (Pleasure Pier, 61st St. Pier and 90th St. Pier. 61st St. Pier recently re-opened after Hurricane Ike, 90th St Pier still a pile of rubble).
> 
> Park benches under little gazebos were at Ft. Crockett Park. Recently removed by the city and replaced with urban cement stuff.
> 
> Names of black night clubs on the beach beyond western tip of seawall: Down Beat, Up Beat, In Between Beat.
> 
> Restaurant across from insurance company building: 1800's Interurban Queen. Used to be a casino. Enter through alley. Insurance company made it into a parking lot.
> 
> Bones found out west were Karankawa Indian. Moved to Texas A&M.
> 
> Rooster Collins' Bait Camp had one hell of a huge hippie party, featuring that girl who sang "Midnight at the Oasis:.
> 
> Club at Holiday Inn behind UTMB was Checkers (opened by Chubby Checkers). Now a vacant lot.
> 
> Virginia Point was good for floundering, but it was no virgin!


That singer of "Midnight at the Oasis" would have been Maria Muldaur - I still have that song in my ipod.

Forgot to mention listening to Bob Stevenson as we'd head to the Pass or the Pocket.


----------



## iridered2003

Seawall drive-in on 37th was Wayne's (Gaido).

Amusement park on 39th & Seawall was owned by Howard Robbins (Pleasure Pier, 61st St. Pier and 90th St. Pier. 61st St. Pier recently re-opened after Hurricane Ike, 90th St Pier still a pile of rubble).

Park benches under little gazebos were at Ft. Crockett Park. Recently removed by the city and replaced with urban cement stuff.

Names of black night clubs on the beach beyond western tip of seawall: Down Beat, Up Beat, In Between Beat.

Restaurant across from insurance company building: 1800's Interurban Queen. Used to be a casino. Enter through alley. Insurance company made it into a parking lot.

Bones found out west were Karankawa Indian. Moved to Texas A&M. 

Rooster Collins' Bait Camp had one hell of a huge hippie party, featuring that girl who sang "Midnight at the Oasis:.

Club at Holiday Inn behind UTMB was Checkers (opened by Chubby Checkers). Now a vacant lot.

Virginia Point was good for floundering, but it was no virgin!




my father had something to do with the finding of the bones on the westend in 1968 i believe it was. i have a pic of him with a few other people with the bones on display. the bones are now in the HMNS in houston. if i knew how to scan the pic, i would post it, but no scanner here.


----------



## smokinguntoo

Took my son floundering his first time at the back of the State Park about '87. When you paid at the park office they'd give you the lock combination to the gate on the west bay side. Well we go there too late to pay but the gate was still open - they closed it at 10pm. Tried the lock with the combination it was already set to - it worked. I think they changed it once a week. Wrote the combination down and went floundering. We did well and on the way out the combination worked - thankfully. My son still talks about that trip.

Around '62/63 some friends from Austin High School/Austin (I'm class of '64) went to Splash Day. They ended up down by the previously mentioned 3 black clubs at about closing time and all heck broke loose. They jumped into their car to leave and in the near riot they began to be beaten up pretty badly. The drivers window was down and someone was wailing on the driver from outside the car so my buddy in the passengers seat slammed it in gear and hit the gas. He said people were flying over the hood and they felt someone get run over. Went back to their room and crashed. The next morning they bought a paper to see if it made the news. Luckily it didn't.

They went to Port Aransas and SPI after that. I went to the Nam.


----------



## 70sGirl

When I first moved to Galveston in 1976, there were lots of guys who had what looked like home made boats that launched off the places on the beach where you could drive down from the sea wall. Seems I remember them usualy being gray &/or blue. There was some guy named Ducky that had one. I can't remember any other names right now. Would they go seine with those little skiff/boats? Or did they fish from them? Someone asked about Miller's Landing owners - I remember the sons as having nic-names of Dog & Puppy. Dream or real? I remember some guy named Chip? chris? Sayers(?) who recorded an album - Gale Force? Obscure memories - awesome city - a lifetime ago. I have a picture somewhere of the Burma Agate burning offshore from '79. Lived off Heard's Lane when the grain elevator blew. Shook my house. I enjoy reading all of your stories. Thank you! Oh yeah, and Cool Runnings down on the beach - fun& good BBQ. (usually)


----------



## 70sGirl

70sGirl said:


> When I first moved to Galveston in 1976, there were lots of guys who had what looked like home made boats that launched off the places on the beach where you could drive down from the sea wall. Seems I remember them usualy being gray &/or blue. There was some guy named Ducky that had one. I can't remember any other names right now. Would they go seine with those little skiff/boats? Or did they fish from them? Someone asked about Miller's Landing owners - I remember the sons as having nic-names of Dog & Puppy. Dream or real? I remember some guy named Chip? chris? Sayers(?) who recorded an album - Gale Force? Obscure memories - awesome city - a lifetime ago. I have a picture somewhere of the Burma Agate burning offshore from '79. Lived off Heard's Lane when the grain elevator blew. Shook my house. I enjoy reading all of your stories. Thank you! Oh yeah, and Cool Runnings down on the beach - fun& good BBQ. (usually)


Kid was the singer's name - not Chris or Chip. My brain is a little rusty & it's been a long time - but it's fun remembering!


----------



## fishingtwo

Lucky to survive the 70's.....great memories from Galveston though


----------



## 70sGirl

Yes, I'm still standing. We've lost a lot of friends along the way, but many have made it thru the fog.


----------



## RonE

When I was a kid, the beaches in Galveston were segregated.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yes seem to me*

About 26th street and several black joints accross the street then where you drove off the seawall on the West end and there were a number of black beer joints there also



RonE said:


> When I was a kid, the beaches in Galveston were segregated.


----------



## yer_corks_under

That would be Kid Sayers he moved to hawaii is what I heard. His dad Jack Sayers was a character. He came out with LBJ bbq sauce and the secret service got on him, Jack said the LBJ stood for Lucifer's Basting Sauce. 
Duck Jacobson had one of those beach skiffs, Rubber Head Mancuso, Bobo Conde, Montermeyer, I bought the one Sammy Monto had. There were lots of them. Bobo still uses his.


----------



## Tortuga

egret said:


> WOW this thread is 200 pages long + 3 years old.


LOL...Yep..this has to be a 'historical' (if not hysterical) thread for all time on 2cool.. When I started it I figgered it would be good for a day or two of light reading and fun...and it EXPLODED....:tongue:

Really great reading and great memories.. Thanks to all.. Been thinking to myself I ought to print out the whole thing and have it bound up into a book...and give copies to any 2coolers interested.. Would be a great history of Galveston....

Anyone agree ???... In any event..hope there are a few more posts at least so it can reach 2000 replies...that will give Mont a headache for shore.:biggrin:


----------



## iridered2003

yer_corks_under said:


> That would be Kid Sayers he moved to hawaii is what I heard. His dad Jack Sayers was a character. He came out with LBJ bbq sauce and the secret service got on him, Jack said the LBJ stood for Lucifer's Basting Sauce.
> Duck Jacobson had one of those beach skiffs, Rubber Head Mancuso, Bobo Conde, Montermeyer, I bought the one Sammy Monto had. There were lots of them. Bobo still uses his.


wheres rubber head these days? i aint seen hm in awhile:cheers:


----------



## Stumpgrinder

http://drewk.org/kidsayre/GF1/

Never knew Kid Sayre myself but a good friend of mine was a fan of his. Regretfully, Kid passed sometime back.

I hope the link works so you may each enjoy some of his music


----------



## Troutman123

*Speaking of music*

Anyone know what ever happened to Dick Truslow ? Probably bad spelling


----------



## yer_corks_under

Rubber Head died several years ago.


----------



## Brother Bob

*GLO*

GLO letter.


----------



## 70sGirl

*2000 replies*



Tortuga said:


> LOL...Yep..this has to be a 'historical' (if not hysterical) thread for all time on 2cool.. When I started it I figgered it would be good for a day or two of light reading and fun...and it EXPLODED....:tongue:
> 
> Really great reading and great memories.. Thanks to all.. Been thinking to myself I ought to print out the whole thing and have it bound up into a book...and give copies to any 2coolers interested.. Would be a great history of Galveston....
> 
> Anyone agree ???... In any event..hope there are a few more posts at least so it can reach 2000 replies...that will give Mont a headache for shore.:biggrin:


I think it is a wonderful idea! I think it will go well beyond 2000.


----------



## 70sGirl

yer_corks_under said:


> That would be Kid Sayers he moved to hawaii is what I heard. His dad Jack Sayers was a character. He came out with LBJ bbq sauce and the secret service got on him, Jack said the LBJ stood for Lucifer's Basting Sauce.
> Duck Jacobson had one of those beach skiffs, Rubber Head Mancuso, Bobo Conde, Montermeyer, I bought the one Sammy Monto had. There were lots of them. Bobo still uses his.


LOL!!!! LBJ BBQ Sauce!!! Secret Service!!! I love stories like this!!


----------



## Troutman123

*Where Utah Carl???????*

He was really helping drive this thread . After what Tillman did to his beloved Pleasure Pier I fear for him


----------



## outrigger

Tortuga said:


> Another thread on 2cool got me to reminiscing about Galveston Island..How bout we start a thread of your memories of the Old Galveston. Most of us around these parts spent many a happy hour down there as kids and adults...Might just be a little cheering up for all of us with all the stuff that's going on in the world right now...
> 
> Let's hear from some of you other geezers ...and you younger dudes and dudettes.. Bound to be a BUNCH of BOI's lurking around 2cool....
> 
> Gotta be some good stories locked up in yore memory bank..
> Anybody for the Maceo days...the trolley from Houston...Murdochs pier...etc...
> 
> Lotsa free fun down there back in the day...and I got a feeling she'll rise again..bigger and better than before...
> 
> Whay say ye, Lads ?????:rotfl:


I am 52 and I still have some of the best memories of my Dad taking me fishing off of the 61st street pier when we went to visit my Grandmother in Galveston. I started when I was between 10 and 12 with a zebco 202. After they biult the 91st. pier we started going there. I use to feel so big when he would let me walk to the store on the pier by myself to by some chips or crackers. I have 3 boys now. 14, 12 and 5. I plan on starting to take the 12 and 14 year old fishing. I also would like to get serious about learning how to fish with the bigger rod and reels. I have a few rods I use for surf fishing. I hope to meet someone that can help be learn to fish off the pier for bigger fish. I want to become a regular down there.


----------



## Bandman

The drive inn at 37th Street was The Surf Drive Inn for many years before the Gaidos got it. It was the #1 hangout after basketball games in the Lovenberg Gym. At 35th Street was the Boulevard Drive inn. Both had good food and pretty good service. I can't remember the place around 7th or 8th that had such good root beer. And for a while in the late 50s the D'Albergos had a drive inn at 58th.

This thread has really been fun. Lots of memories stirred up of people and places.


----------



## 70sGirl

*#1991 brother bob. GLO*



Brother Bob said:


> GLO letter.


This is really interesting! I wonder what the request(s) for help after Ike looked/sounded like.


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*Keith's Drive Inn*



Bandman said:


> The drive inn at 37th Street was The Surf Drive Inn for many years before the Gaidos got it. It was the #1 hangout after basketball games in the Lovenberg Gym. At 35th Street was the Boulevard Drive inn. Both had good food and pretty good service. I can't remember the place around 7th or 8th that had such good root beer. And for a while in the late 50s the D'Albergos had a drive inn at 58th.
> 
> This thread has really been fun. Lots of memories stirred up of people and places.


I think the drive in was Keith's and it served icy mugs of Triple-X Root Beer. Keith was a really nice guy.


----------



## Law Dog

Any one remember "Uncle Sams Roller Rink" on Stewart Rd?


----------



## iridered2003

Law Dog said:


> Any one remember "Uncle Sams Roller Rink" on Stewart Rd?


wasn't that around 81st and ave s? where lukes was?


----------



## Law Dog

Yes next door to Lukes.. Cement pad still there....
P.S. Congrats iridered2003. You are the 2,000 Post on *Old Galveston Memories!!!!*


----------



## smokinguntoo

Very cool iridered, 

Concerned about Utah Carl also.


----------



## iridered2003

Law Dog said:


> Yes next door to Lukes.. Cement pad still there....
> P.S. Congrats iridered2003. You are the 2,000 Post on *Old Galveston Memories!!!!*


thanks, did i win anything? lmao


----------



## Law Dog

Yes, Life time passess on the cruise that leaves Galveston every 15 minutes. just pick which Ferry Boat and time!!! Congrats again...


----------



## Reloder28

Shooting dice in the back room of The Balinese.


----------



## 70sGirl

Please, could some of you from Mr. Maceo's home town please continue this very valuable conversation? He was wanting to write a book about what REALLY happened in Galveston. Can't we at least tell our parts of it? After all, it will all be history someday- even if it's just that we sat on the planters around the palm trees, or if it's that we were the best roller skaters in the 80s, or if we were fishing from home made skiffs from the beach, or how we caught TONS of flounders from the jetties in September, or how we loved going to the Back Door, or Viggies, or Bennos.... Come on!!!' keep it going!! I only wish S.A.Maceo could have written his story to set the world straight. God Bless Him.
*
*


----------



## Tortuga

One of my oldest memories of the Island was on a Sunday way back. There were a bunch of family and friends that used to drive down to the island once or twice a month and just have fun on the beach.. It was free..and nobody had any money in those days. I was ten at the time and remember all of the adults gathered around the old car radio listening and not saying a word..but all having a look of panic on their faces..

It was December 7th, 1941..and the announcer was relaying the facts of the japanese attack on Pearl Harbor.. All up and down the beach this scene was being repeated...and in just a few minutes..everybody had loaded up their cars and were headed home..

World War II had begun...and..within a couple of months..every male member of our group under the age of 60 had enlisted is some branch of the Armed Services for the duration..

The World would never be the same again...


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Law Dog said:


> Any one remember "Uncle Sams Roller Rink" on Stewart Rd?


Sure. Uncle Sams was a regular hot spot for us kids that grew up in Gulf Village and our neighbors in Havre Lafitte


----------



## iridered2003

Law Dog said:


> Yes next door to Lukes.. Cement pad still there....
> P.S. Congrats iridered2003. You are the 2,000 Post on *Old Galveston Memories!!!!*


lets go skate the pad and have flashbacks???lmao


----------



## PincheGringo

Remember my dad getting me sized for a pair of "TITTIES" sandals and trying to ride my honda 3 wheeler on the beach with them nearly ripping my toes off. Do not remember fishing much but crabbing with grandpa was a hoot. Great thread....


----------



## Mako Mike

PincheGringo said:


> Remember my dad getting me sized for a pair of "TITTIES" sandals and trying to ride my honda 3 wheeler on the beach with them nearly ripping my toes off. Do not remember fishing much but crabbing with grandpa was a hoot. Great thread....


http://mytiddies.com/


----------



## k-dog

you need some sew wax from *Sunrise Surf Shop to go with them tiddies*


----------



## therealbigman

k-dog said:


> you need some sew wax from *Sunrise Surf Shop to go with them tiddies*


The original Sunrise, next to Mr Sweat's store , across from the old DQ on 61st.


----------



## smokinguntoo

*Sex Wax*

Dr. Zog's Sex Wax


----------



## Profish00

Mako Mike said:


> http://mytiddies.com/


I worked for them when I was 16 during the summer. Pasadena on Houston st.


----------



## Kay

Hello, everyone! I would like to go way back and ask, who remembers the old 61st street
that went went over Offatts Bayou. Back then, there were several bait shops that were
built on pilings and overhung out over the water. There was a particular bait store where
everyone was greeted by a monkey that sat on the counter. That monkeys name was
Tequila. This place is on my list of favorite Galveston memories.


----------



## patwilson

About what years was that?

BTW; welcome too 2cool!



Kay said:


> Hello, everyone! I would like to go way back and ask, who remembers the old 61st street
> that went went over Offatts Bayou. Back then, there were several bait shops that were
> built on pilings and overhung out over the water. There was a particular bait store where
> everyone was greeted by a monkey that sat on the counter. That monkeys name was
> Tequila. This place is on my list of favorite Galveston memories.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Stumpgrinder said:


> Sure. Uncle Sams was a regular hot spot for us kids that grew up in Gulf Village and our neighbors in Havre Lafitte


If that was the building to the east of Luke's, it was my father's furniture store back in the mid 60's.


----------



## gunslinger32mag

*Sand Dollar restaurant*



portalto said:


> I was then hired at the outdoor theatre and moved to Jenkins Road with my roomy and her boyfriend. I lived off Jenkins Rd for a couple of years and loved the west end. We even helped our landlord deliver a calf. The Sand-dollar was a regular place for $2.50 chicken fried steak. I can't remember the name of the deli in Pirates Beach but I fell in love with a roast beef, hot peppered cheese on mayo sandwich.


I was just googling the Sand Dollar and found this thread. I was on vacation from Houston in Galveston with my father and little brother in 1980. We ate there a few times and every time I had the chicken fried steak. I loved that place. Question: wasn't it called the Sand Dollar Inn? It was in a white building with wood floors, right? When did it close? I don't suppose anybody has any pics. Corporation Wiki shows a Sand Dollar Inn, Inc (corporation inactive) in Galveston with a Darrell R Greer associated with it. That and 2CoolFishing are the only places on the web that seem to make any reference to the place. I was only 10 at the time, but I have very fond memories of that vacation. When my dad returned us to our mom's, she flipped out because we were burnt to a crisp. We weren't too liberal with the sunscreen. Truly the worst sunburn I ever had. Thanks.


----------



## Kay

About 1958 or 1959 I was young but I remember taking that drive often.


----------



## Troutman123

*Carls wife*

Is friend on Facebook I ask her several weeks ago and she never responded and she has not posted anything lately



smokinguntoo said:


> Very cool iridered,
> 
> Concerned about Utah Carl also.


----------



## iridered2003

therealbigman said:


> The original Sunrise, next to Mr Sweat's store , across from the old DQ on 61st.


enchanted surf shop on 61st and island surf shop on 61st


----------



## Kay

I remember The Surf drive in very well. They made the best ham and cheese combo. sandwiches. Going to The Surf was a "once a week" treat. My father drove a 1956 Buick,
black, in color. I usually sat in the middle of the back seat with my little brother laying in
the back window. How we all survived, I don't know but it was good. There is nothing that
can compare to sitting in your car, eating great food and watching, as well as listening to
other "diners, in their cars. The chocolate malts in those tall glasses were great, too. At the time, those paper straws were a pain. Wish I had one, now.


----------



## Law Dog

How about the old metal slip & slide on top of Fort Crocket? The Snake Pit inside the old Bunker on the west end of Bunker? Parking with your sweet one on top of the Fort if you had 4 wheel drive to make it to the Top?


----------



## iridered2003

Law Dog said:


> How about the old metal slip & slide on top of Fort Crocket? The Snake Pit inside the old Bunker on the west end of Bunker? Parking with your sweet one on top of the Fort if you had 4 wheel drive to make it to the Top?


yep, the old super slide. went down it many times with my oldest brother, i was to little or scared to ride it, so he would take me and slide with me. maybe i was 5 or so years old. i did try to drive my car up it once and only made it about 1/4 of the way,lmfao


----------



## Kay

Hi, again!
I recently dined at Benno's on the beach. Lunch was great, by the way. I have been
trying to jog my memory about the history of the address where Benno's is located. I
am asking if anyone can go back and remember what businesses were located at 1200
Seawall Blvd. I have an eerie feeling my mom worked as a carhop at that address, back in the 1940's. Many thanks to anyone that can help me with answers. Kay


----------



## therealbigman

^^^^^ I think Burger Chef


----------



## roundman

Kay said:


> Hi, again!
> I recently dined at Benno's on the beach. Lunch was great, by the way. I have been
> trying to jog my memory about the history of the address where Benno's is located. I
> am asking if anyone can go back and remember what businesses were located at 1200
> Seawall Blvd. I have an eerie feeling my mom worked as a carhop at that address, back in the 1940's. Many thanks to anyone that can help me with answers. Kay


??


----------



## Kay

Hey, thanks I do remember seeing the S S Snort. Now I need to figure out where the 
Pier Drive sat. My mom worked at the establishment where the "Pier" was but I don't 
recall what the name of the place was. As kids, we used to go to "The Pier" drive in and
my parents would go through the whole story about how dad met mom when she was a 
car hop in 1941. We went there often and every time, we heard the same story. Now, looking back, I really wish I listened a little better. Thanks again for clearing the fog 
about The S S Snort on 12th and Seawall. Kay


----------



## smokinguntoo

*SS Snort*



Kay said:


> Hey, thanks I do remember seeing the S S Snort. Now I need to figure out where the
> Pier Drive sat. My mom worked at the establishment where the "Pier" was but I don't
> recall what the name of the place was. As kids, we used to go to "The Pier" drive in and
> my parents would go through the whole story about how dad met mom when she was a
> car hop in 1941. We went there often and every time, we heard the same story. Now, looking back, I really wish I listened a little better. Thanks again for clearing the fog
> about The S S Snort on 12th and Seawall. Kay


Thank you so much for the SS Snort photo. I sent it to my sister in Austin.

Dad was stationed at Ft. Crockett with the Army Coast Artillery until early 1941. In fact my sister was born in Galveston on Dec. 13th 1940. Right after that dad got orders to go to Corregidor. My mom and sister went to Austin with family and then packed up to go to Corregidor to meet dad in the summer of '41. They sent their luggage and other items and shortly before they were to embark the State Department short-shipped them due to the deterioration of relations with Japan. Of course Corregidor fell to the Japanese in May of '42 and dad spent almost 3 years in a Japanese prison camp. He was one of the few to survive and the only surviving officer from Fort Drum (concretebattleship.org) I put all of his (Capt. Ben King) docs and photos on that web site and there are a few from Galveston as well.

There are a few from the Galveston ship channel of the USS Borie and Pelican Island is in the background of one or two.

About 1954 or 55 we went to Galveston on vacation and stayed at the SS Snort. What a wonderful time. Pretty sure we didn't have A/C in the house or car at that time. I can still remember the cool room after a hot day on the beach.

Does anyone remember a large roller-coaster near where the Causeway Bait Camp is located?


----------



## iridered2003

what about all the xmas lights they use to put up downtown? way cool they were. not so old, but the skateboard park on 83rd and seawall?


----------



## Kay

I remember the Christmas lights, strung across the street. Downtown, Galveston lit up
so well. I remember the wreaths and bows. The smell of the old fashioned Christmas
decorations. I think they had lead or something just as harmful for us, but it was great,
just the same.
Kay


----------



## Law Dog

Benno's was the old Burger Chef.


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*Where Benno's is and drive in with carhops*



Kay said:


> Hi, again!
> I recently dined at Benno's on the beach. Lunch was great, by the way. I have been
> trying to jog my memory about the history of the address where Benno's is located. I
> am asking if anyone can go back and remember what businesses were located at 1200
> Seawall Blvd. I have an eerie feeling my mom worked as a carhop at that address, back in the 1940's. Many thanks to anyone that can help me with answers. Kay


Kay, the site where Benno's is today (13th and Seawall) was a Burger Chef for many years, and before that it was the site of a tall metal building housing ABC Sign Company, who did the billboards back in the 1950's.

My guess is that your parents met at Keith's Drive in, which was on the Boulevard a few blocks east of that site (over by the SS Snort). Keith's was a white stucco looking building, with multi-colored awnings for cars to park under while they were served by carhops. Just inside, there was a large, glossy, wooden barrel that said Triple xXx Root Beer on it. As a kid, I thought the root beer was actually stored in it.


----------



## iridered2003

smokinguntoo said:


> Very cool iridered,
> 
> Concerned about Utah Carl also.


wondering about UC myself. he aint been around?????/


----------



## therealbigman

iridered2003 said:


> wondering about UC myself. he aint been around?????/


I think U Carl's wife hit him over the head with her Broom cause he was spending to much time on this thread and not with her.


----------



## Wharf_Rat

*SS Snort*

Googled up a picture of the SS Snort, looking towards it from the seawall, showing its smoke stack and nautical appearance; the way it looked when I was a teenager. It looks like it had been renamed the Mayflower Inn by the time this picture was taken (the blue part was a reddish brown when it was the Snort, and there was a flagpole where the Mayflower sign is mounted).


----------



## smokinguntoo

We stayed in the SS Snort about '54 or '55 while on vacation. It was the red brick facility shown in post 2026. Was the hotel remodeled or is this a different portion of the hotel? Carl?


----------



## smokinguntoo

Google says: The picture of the building shown resembling a ship was also named the S. S. Galveston Courts. Google says it was "AKA S. S. Snort". I believe that may be an error.


----------



## Troutman123

*I have ask Joann*

Twice on facebook but no reply will try one more time and report



iridered2003 said:


> wondering about UC myself. he aint been around?????/


----------



## Troutman123

*I can see the room*

where I spent graduation night  what memories!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wharf_Rat said:


> Googled up a picture of the SS Snort, looking towards it from the seawall, showing its smoke stack and nautical appearance; the way it looked when I was a teenager. It looks like it had been renamed the Mayflower Inn by the time this picture was taken (the blue part was a reddish brown when it was the Snort, and there was a flagpole where the Mayflower sign is mounted).


----------



## Troutman123

*we use to chase*

Mosquito fogging drucks on our bikes DDT baby 



Kay said:


> I remember the Christmas lights, strung across the street. Downtown, Galveston lit up
> so well. I remember the wreaths and bows. The smell of the old fashioned Christmas
> decorations. I think they had lead or something just as harmful for us, but it was great,
> just the same.
> Kay


----------



## yer_corks_under

UC is on facebook a lot.


----------



## iridered2003

yer_corks_under said:


> UC is on facebook a lot.


hit him up, tell him WE miss him:help::help::help:


----------



## smokinguntoo

*Dan Rather - Hurricane Carla & Telephone Road*

The DDT reminded me of this song. Doesn't get much better than that. Thanks Rodney for a great song about our memories of growing up "Texas".


----------



## Kay

Does anyone remember the old gas station that was on the corner of 61st @ S? This was way back before Airport Drugs. My dad pumped gas, also giving customers full auto service along with free glassware. I am thinking about this because I recall my mom loading the baby into the stroller and walking my sisters and myself down the road because mom thought the gas station was on fire. It turned out to be the Hollywood Hotel that was burning. I faintly remember the glow from the fire in the night sky and the sound of the fire trucks. I can imagine mom's releif when we found the gas station to be ok, but still.......


----------



## Bandman

That was the Hollywood Supper Club, owned by the Maceos. It was a big time operation. After it closed it was surrounded by a tall chain link fence and very tall and very thick oleanders. 2 kids got curious one night and started climbing the fence. They were shot at and they scrammed. The next night it burned to the ground.


----------



## 70sGirl

LOL!We rode our bikes in the mosquito fog down here in Corpus, too!


----------



## 70sGirl

Anyone have a story about the Flamingo Isle(s) (?) on the way out of Galveston? Do I have the name right? I remember a big sign & streets going off into nowhere - what was up with that?


----------



## Kay

Thanks for the information, Bandman. I hope I don't have misinformation about the gas station I was referring to in the first post. I am beginning to doubt myself. Ha,ha! It just seems so vivid in my memory that my mom walked us kids to the corner of 61st & S and there was a gas station next to the Stop and Shop. Again, Thanks.


----------



## Redfishr

70sGirl said:


> Anyone have a story about the Flamingo Isle(s) (?) on the way out of Galveston? Do I have the name right? I remember a big sign & streets going off into nowhere - what was up with that?


It was simply a new water front subdivision that went belly up.
So it sat there with about 5 houses on site for about 25 or so years.
Then another developer came in and re-did it all and its now a gaited NEW water front subdivision with very expensive houses in it.
I think its called Bayou Labattree...


----------



## PiratesRun

smokinguntoo said:


> The DDT reminded me of this song. Doesn't get much better than that. Thanks Rodney for a great song about our memories of growing up "Texas".


I had two jobs on Telephone Road growing up. First was at "The Great Wall" Chinese restaurant in the 6th and 7th grade and the second was at "ACE GolfCrest Hardware" store in the 10th grade putting together lawn mowers and stocking merchandise.


----------



## Farting Unicorn

Schwing!!!!


----------



## smokinguntoo

2Cool has some new members that might not have seen this thread so I thought I'd make a post to get it back into view. This one and the "Unusual discoveries you've made while hunting" are my two favorites. I've read and enjoyed both of them.


----------



## 70sGirl

This is a very interesting thread. I hope it stays up.


----------



## smokinguntoo

Over a year since last post. Sad. One of the best threads on 2cool me thinks.

SG2


----------



## 70sGirl

Maybe we should post something every 15th of the month to keep it "live."


----------



## 70sGirl

*Keep it going*

The stories are priceless and shouldn't be lost.


----------



## 70sGirl

*Keep it going*

The stories are priceless and shouldn't be lost.


----------



## iridered2003

whatever happen to uncle carl?


----------



## Troutman123

*Uncle Carl*

From "down the Island" sure he died and gone. Went down spent all last week on island , son bought new house on bay past Sea Isle. Did a lot if driving and remembering..... Shopped in store , several times between Sea Isle & Jamacia guy name Red owned when we were kids heard his boy Tommy owns now still does Great business!!!!!! Could still see Ike downtown , line for ferry all way 2 blocks down Broadway!!!!! Will they ever put bridge in our lifetime?


----------



## Tortuga

70sGirl said:


> This is a very interesting thread. I hope it stays up.


Thanks, Girl for reviving this thread....

WOW...hard to believe I started this thread over FIVE years ago..

Think I might go over the whole thing again this afternoon...

Keep it going, Lads and Lassies.....:doowapsta


----------



## Troutman123

*One thing we did do*

Heard how bad Ike tore up St Mary's Basillica and that had been redone man that place is awesome!!!!!!Beautiful woodwork beyond description my Great Grandparents were baptized there in the 1800's


----------



## kneekap

Mostly I remember the Oleander Drive In, Manuels, the old Sears store,
Mr. Thrifty tackle stores, Martini theater, West End Bike shop, Rooster Collins place, Club Amapolo, the multitude of tiny, family owned grocery stores in neighborhoods all over town.


----------



## 70sGirl

*Still learning how to post & stuff*

SeÃ±ior Tortuga - Thank YOU for starting this! It's fun to see what's going on around my old stomping grounds, and I love reading y'all's stories & tall tales.


----------



## Tortuga

70sGirl said:


> SeÃ±ior Tortuga - Thank YOU for starting this! It's fun to see what's going on around my old stomping grounds, and I love reading y'all's stories *& tall tales*.


*WHAT ????*

Gal...are you suggesting that fishermen would exaggerate...or LIE ??:rotfl:


----------



## Porky

I remember when I was pre-school and we would get backed up on the old causeway(the one paired up with the tracks) waiting for barges to pass and the water being so green clear and pretty you could see the oyster reefs and grass flats, shallows,etc....


----------



## 70sGirl

*Never!!!*

To quote=Tortuga:

WHAT ????

"Gal...are you suggesting that fishermen would exaggerate...or LIE ??:rotfl"
................. .......... .............. ............... .......... ...............

I've been known to fish, too - so I'm one of y'all!!! I once caught a fish bigger than I was. And I've caught piggie perch as small as goldfish - it's all good, and it's all worth telling, right?

I like your sense of humor!


----------



## Its Catchy

I don't go that far back but I remember the Martini theater in the 1970's. My father remembers it back in the 1930's


----------



## 70sGirl

*Martini*

Wow! It sure didn't look like that when I landed on the sandbar in 1976. It's striking!!! Thanks for posting it. I have never see this picture before.


----------



## Its Catchy

Gambling chips from the Balinese room circa 1942


----------



## Its Catchy

For you old timers does anyone remember gambling at the Beach Club in the 1940's or 1950's? What about the Crystal Club?


----------



## Troutman123

*My Grandfather*

Worked at Martini for 20+ years many fond memories reason don't look familiar look at the cars


----------



## 70sGirl

*Way before my time!*

I had a huge DOH!!! moment after I really LOOKED at the entire picture. What an elegant place for your grandfather to have been associated with. I really enjoyed working at the Galvez Hotel as they brought her back to life in 1979. It was such a beautiful place to work and the front desk was like the catbird seat!


----------



## Law Dog

Thanks for sharing, Keep it going!!!


----------



## Tortuga

70sGirl said:


> Anyone have a story about the Flamingo Isle(s) (?) on the way out of Galveston? Do I have the name right? I remember a big sign & streets going off into nowhere - what was up with that?


Gal..think that place is called Harborwalk now..VERY expensive..homes start at a half million and go up.. Just mebbe 10 years back we used to slip back there in the canals and do some good fishing....great deep canals and a nice place to hide in when the winds picked up to 20K

Too rich for my blood now....


----------



## 70sGirl

*I'm glad to hear something was done with that area*

When I first went to Galveston I, of course, asked about the huge flamingo sign at the entrance of the development. I was told it had a shady reputation. I was given that same explanation to many of my questions back in the mid 70s.

The Strand was just being brought back at this time, too. The first Dickens Evening on the Strand that I went to was the second one held. Many, many of the shops still had bare floors, bare walls, no electricity - it was really kinda neat in the way it was so "primitive!" I'll never forget it. It was SO different from the big event it has become. I'm glad I got to be there when it was all beginning.


----------



## Troutman123

*Dam lost what I started*

Seems like brought Flamingo in from Houston a racetrack or something that and old WW 2 Blimp base all out there if anyone wants me to repeat the duck hunting stories just ask


----------



## Troutman123

*Yep he was*

Engineer there for many years all knew him as "Matt or Matty" did everything from fix AC to make popcorn always had a great loving smile knew everybody (worth knowing) in town back them

B][/B]


70sGirl said:


> I had a huge DOH!!! moment after I really LOOKED at the entire picture. What an elegant place for your grandfather to have been associated with. I really enjoyed working at the Galvez Hotel as they brought her back to life in 1979. It was such a beautiful place to work and the front desk was like the catbird seat!


----------



## 70sGirl

*Blimps*

Troutman - I remember seeing that blimp place. Back on 2004, right? I bet there ARE some good duck stories from back in the old Flamingo Isles area. Please re-tell your favorite one!


----------



## Troutman123

*Yep he was*

Engineer there for many years all knew him as "Matt or Matty" did everything from fix AC to make popcorn always had a great loving smile knew everybody (worth knowing) in town back them

B][/B]


70sGirl said:


> I had a huge DOH!!! moment after I really LOOKED at the entire picture. What an elegant place for your grandfather to have been associated with. I really enjoyed working at the Galvez Hotel as they brought her back to life in 1979. It was such a beautiful place to work and the front desk was like the catbird seat!


----------



## EndTuition

70sGirl said:


> Troutman - I remember seeing that blimp place. Back on 2004, right? I bet there ARE some good duck stories from back in the old Flamingo Isles area. Please re-tell your favorite one!


The story I get is that Hitchcock committed to providing utilities, then failed to get bond money to do it. The development sat a while and then it was shut down and allowed to go back to nature.

I hunted there in 1972/73. Had written permission from the owner, John Mecomb I think. More snakes than ducks, but when the wind was stiff you could sneak up on them in the ends of the canals. Fishing and varmint hunting was way better than the duck hunting. Also not a bad place to go "Parking", no way anyone could sneak up on you if you know where to park. 

Also bow hunted the blimp base towers. Don't ask...

Hitchcock High School class of 73. Graduated in the top 100 students.
Met up recently with a retired Hitchcock LEO from the same years, lots of stories to tell between the two of us.

The good ol days !!


----------



## 70sGirl

Mr End T, that's the best explanation I've ever gotten about the Flamingo Acres! Thanks!! I once knew a girl from Hitchcock (I think). Her name was Sarah W. She's a few years younger than we are. She married a Galveston dentist. Lost track of her ages ago.

Yes, the good ol days. I'm glad we grew up when we did. It was a great time!! (Still is!!)


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Are there any plans in the works for the old Martini? I was down there a couple of years ago and it was in shambles. Such a shame.

End Tuition, I used to help work the cattle on the old blimp base site in the late 70's and early 80's. A guy from Beeville named Johnny Fenn managed the herd. Not sure if he leased the grazing rights from Mecom or if there was another party involved. All I know is that you needed a quick and nimble horse because the cattle had the advantage in that terrain. Talk about sweating buckets! It was fun work though.


----------



## Troutman123

*None that I heard of*

But that would be question for Island folks have to be some sort boutique movie house days of one screen movie house long gone BUT it was very ornate in her day.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Troutman123 said:


> But that would be question for Island folks have to be some sort boutique movie house days of one screen movie house long gone BUT it was very ornate in her day.


It would be a great attraction for the Historical Foundation to run Galveston history films, etc... on a limited schedule for individuals, schools and tour events.


----------



## Troutman123

*Great idea*

My memory from when we had this thread going a couple of us "old guys" still live on the island ? Me not being one !


----------



## Tortuga

Troutman123 said:


> My memory from when we had this thread going a couple of us "old guys" still live on the island ? Me not being one !


Don't sweat it, TM...The old BOIs (born on the island) will for sure tell you about it...over and over and over again....Kinda like Aggies....:rotfl:


----------



## Troutman123

*You know I BOI*

I no longer live Down there


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Tuga, back in the day...


----------



## Tortuga

Mr. Breeze said:


> Tuga, back in the day...


You must be confused , Mr B.. That guy is one of the roofers working on my casa.. I understand cuz most roofers look alike....

Here is a photo of me taken last week when I bought controlling interest in Amazon.....


----------



## 70sGirl

*SeÃ±ior Tortuga!*

Yew have come out of your shell!


----------



## Tortuga

70sGirl said:


> Yew have come out of your shell!


LOL.. Gotta cover all my bases, Lovely Lady... Lots of good lookin' 2cool wimmens on this site.....and I don't want Mr. B confusing them.... I'm still shopping....


----------



## 70sGirl

Hahahahahaha! Forever trolling - y'all guys are somethin' else, Tricky Tortuga!

One of you guys on here used to say they "worked" the big window at Seinsheimer Ins Agency. I found an old advertisement for them - who were you who married an SIA girl?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

70sGirl said:


> Hahahahahaha! Forever trolling - y'all guys are somethin' else, Tricky Tortuga!
> 
> One of you guys on here used to say they "worked" the big window at Seinsheimer Ins Agency. I found an old advertisement for them - who were you who married an SIA girl?


He has to watch his step once that Viagra kicks in!


----------



## Troutman123

*That be me The Troutman*

Married Toni Traverso



70sGirl said:


> Hahahahahaha! Forever trolling - y'all guys are somethin' else, Tricky Tortuga!
> 
> One of you guys on here used to say they "worked" the big window at Seinsheimer Ins Agency. I found an old advertisement for them - who were you who married an SIA girl?


----------



## 70sGirl

Ok Mr. TM - I'll do my best to post the ad. What years did the Mrs work there? I can't go back & forth too well between here & there - I think the ad is from '76? '77? I can't say .... I'll go look & try to upload. 
Does she remember Mr. Kay? Lilly Blume? Mr. Jack Elliott?
She was at the office near the pretty bank, right? Did she move with them to the office on Tremont?
I know - too many questions!!!


----------



## 70sGirl

TM - having troubles learning how to bring in the pic.
I worked there with the bookkeeper for a while in 77/78. I was up in the back of the building & didn't get to meet the other people much. I still can't believe I used to walk the deposits to the bank - by myself - on Market St and there was no worry at all about my doing that. I was never scared downtown back then. I hear that now it is a whole different scene.


----------



## tailinaround90

I would have to say my best memories were back when i was young (6-13). Would go down to Galveston and spend the morning fishing with my grandfather Don Rouse and then after the fishing trip going to his art gallery on the strand (Don Rouse's Wildlife Gallery) and sit there all day with him listening to his and all of his friends stories when they would come in. I would go across the street to the candy factory and come sit back in there and would hear everything from WWII to fishing to hunting. Sure do miss him and all the stories that were told inside the gallery.


----------



## Troutman123

*No mam she left*

In 67 never to return there ran office for them early 70's in Sugarland for while Lillian was mother of boy we ran with as kids Bert Blume (we buried Bert last year) her and husband Walter like second parents to me and yes on office location think that old bank was / is art museum ?


----------



## ssmarinaman

thats awesome,, i forgot about this place,, I think my sister has pics,, need to find them and post.. thanks for the flash back 


kdubya said:


> Sea Arama.
> 
> That place was like Sea World to a ten year old boy back in the 70's.


----------



## 70sGirl

*Troutman - I'm the other Blume. (AD from 2/4/77)*


----------



## Troutman123

*Remember the principles*

And several others but as I said we moved to Houston after Nam and she ran Sugarland office for a while only time we saw any was at Christmas party was Frank Terregrossa still there ? He was heck of a guy his nephew Allen (I believe) is on here with us


----------



## 70sGirl

*SIA*

I don't really remember Frank T. He could have been there - I was awfully young & was trying to handle all the new things I was experiencing. Galveston was very exciting & interesting to me. And it was so different from CC. I also worked a little while at Lovenberg Middle School, Bob Smith Yacht Club, Galvez Hotel, & Travel Counselors.


----------



## EndTuition

70sGirl said:


> I don't really remember Frank T. He could have been there - I was awfully young & was trying to handle all the new things I was experiencing. Galveston was very exciting & interesting to me. And it was so different from CC. I also worked a little while at Lovenberg Middle School, Bob Smith Yacht Club, Galvez Hotel, & Travel Counselors.


I went to Lovenburg, hard to do schoolwork when you could look out the window and see green to the beach surf. Also Jack Elliott was a realative. Small world.
PS
Jack was one of the founders of Poco Bueno and there is a memorial award given in his name each year.


----------



## 70sGirl

Yes, Jack was a great man & sportsman. Kirk, too. I think momma Elliott caught a broadbill once during the Bridge Harbor Marina Tournament. What a sight that was!!! I worked at Bridge Harbor, bookkeeping with Mary Needham. (Gerald's wife) yes, small, small world.


----------



## 70sGirl

ET - the principal at Lovenberg was Mr. Luther Knebel. I wasn't there a whole school year. My office (I typed the tests/worksheets for the teachers & ran them off on one of those purple ink mimeograph machines!) looked out to the Gulf. It snowed a little bit the winter I worked there. If I try really hard I might be able to remember some of the teachers. Mrs. Carmigani. (Sp?) maybe a Mrs. Vianni. Mrs. Cavragelli. Mrs. Popovitch was secretary. Mr. Wynne was maybe the Asst Prin. This was probably 77-78 school year. I'm not sure.


----------



## 70sGirl

Lovenberg - Kovatsovich was Secretary - not Popovich - oops!


----------



## 70sGirl

*E tuition - Lovenberg*

Man! I messed up that last name or maybe it was auto correct - Kovacevich. Gosh! Anyway - you are older than I am (by a bit) so you were long gone when I came on board. Sorry about all of that. I get to remembering & just roll with it! Lovenberg was a beautiful school. I was so sad when they tore it down. But that's how it goes sometimes, especially on the Seawall. Here in corpus they bulldoze everything. No respect.


----------



## Troutman123

*Sorry but y'all too young*

For me to contribute to this BOI conversation. Someone mentioned a Maceo (Anthony) I think was the name who had died , how old guy was he ?


----------



## 70sGirl

*TM - I posted about Anthony*









I liked reading his posts. He was a good man. And yes, I'm younger than you are. And I'm not a BOI. But I love the Island & the people who lived there.

And I'm not real savvy on a computer. I have a picture of him I was trying to upload. If it doesn't go thru - I'll tell you where you can look it up.


----------



## bubbas kenner

k-dog said:


> you need some sew wax from *Sunrise Surf Shop to go with them tiddies*


And some Birdwell beach britches.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yes Yes*

He couple year older I knew his sister Annette and was in love  with Olivia (mentioned) in 9th grade I beleive she had brother Ronnie I beleive Anthony lived in red brick corner 45th and Sherman I believe right off ave U. Don't worry age thing and your computer skills just fine as I recall this post full of wonderful childhood memories growing up on the Island Utah Carl posted some dandies!!!!!!


----------



## Troutman123

*Just thought of some*

Great historical Island reading Google Maceo , Rose , Sam read that side of island history
Amazing times back then

QUOTE=70sGirl;10084634]
View attachment 1529234


I liked reading his posts. He was a good man. And yes, I'm younger than you are. And I'm not a BOI. But I love the Island & the people who lived there.

And I'm not real savvy on a computer. I have a picture of him I was trying to upload. If it doesn't go thru - I'll tell you where you can look it up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## EndTuition

70sGirl said:


> ET - the principal at Lovenberg was Mr. Luther Knebel. I wasn't there a whole school year. My office (I typed the tests/worksheets for the teachers & ran them off on one of those purple ink mimeograph machines!) looked out to the Gulf. It snowed a little bit the winter I worked there. If I try really hard I might be able to remember some of the teachers. Mrs. Carmigani. (Sp?) maybe a Mrs. Vianni. Mrs. Cavragelli. Mrs. Popovitch was secretary. Mr. Wynne was maybe the Asst Prin. This was probably 77-78 school year. I'm not sure.


It was 1969 for me. I don't remember much, Dad was in Viet Nam (2nd tour), everyone my age was supposed to hate the war but I was very proud of him.


----------



## EndTuition

Who remembers "The ID" ?
Clue, black lights, Jimmy Hendrix posters and Zig Zag.


----------



## Troutman123

*Thanks E*

That means so much to us vets that served. I there 67 - 68 what his last name??


----------



## Haute Pursuit

bubbas kenner said:


> And some Birdwell beach britches.


And some of those killer wide skateboard trucks and red urethane wheels! I still have a couple of Sunrise Surf Shop hooded T-shirts in a box at the house. Remember running across them during my last move. Oh, and still have some Birdwell's also! :biggrin:


----------



## EndTuition

Troutman123 said:


> That means so much to us vets that served. I there 67 - 68 what his last name??


 Elliott, George W.
Retired CWO II , 24 years USMC. First deployment was Enchon Korea, later at age 17 found himself fighting in reverse at Chosen.


----------



## Troutman123

*Just noticed your age*

He older than me I did not know him But I do appreciate your support in Nam


----------



## lapesca67

I just saw this thread for the first time. Born at St. Mary's hospital in 1967, went back after college and moved away for good in 96. Way too many stories to tell, but Sonny's was the place to go and grab lunch in high school. There were NO developments on the west end past Sea Isle and fishing the pass was epic because there was very little boat traffic. I remember staying on the island during Alicia and driving around the next day helping people with their homes, damaged cars, etc and found a boat in the middle of a pasture off 9 mile road. Winter fishing for big trout in Offats used to be incredible. It was a great place to grow up.


----------



## iridered2003

Haute Pursuit said:


> And some of those killer wide skateboard trucks and red urethane wheels! I still have a couple of Sunrise Surf Shop hooded T-shirts in a box at the house. Remember running across them during my last move. Oh, and still have some Birdwell's also! :biggrin:


road rider 6. i still have a set of bone's wheels that are over 30 years old


----------



## Rubberback

Haute Pursuit said:


> And some of those killer wide skateboard trucks and red urethane wheels! I still have a couple of Sunrise Surf Shop hooded T-shirts in a box at the house. Remember running across them during my last move. Oh, and still have some Birdwell's also! :biggrin:


How about the hang ten shirts. Those were the cats meow.


----------



## scwine

Anyone ever heard of this guy?

The famous rat catcher of Galveston...










_
Charles Bertolino, the "famous rat catcher of Galveston." Charles exterminated 500,000 rats in 12 years. Says Irin:
This is a news article in the Dallas Newspaper of my Grandfather, Charles Bertolino (my mother's dad). He was well known in Galveston. He received a citation from Pres. Roosevelt for saving more than 500 people from drowning after the hurricane. He was one of the known life savers of Galveston. (There is another I always like to give credit - Leroy Colombo, who was deaf. Not related but deserves credit).
In this photo Grandpa Bertolino is in a cart full of dead rats. He was paid by the City of Galveston to catch rats. This was taken in 1921. There actually was a bubonic plague in the summer of 1920. (I think infected fleas on rats came on the banana ships from South America. Galveston wharves was known for import export business.) My Grandfather Charles and grandmother Mabel had 21 children (4 sets of twins).
Unfortunately, he was unable to save his son from drowning. It is said he worked on his lifeless body for hours. My Grandmother died the next day."_

From https://www.facebook.com/TracesofTexas


----------



## johnnyr

Hi! Just came across this. Very interesting reading. Last of the BOI's in my immediate family, Mom and Dad moved off the island when we were young. Been trying to remember the name of the old bait shop on the south side of Offats on 61st. In the 60's and 70's. Dad took us in there many times as kids. Lady's name, I think. Was where Margie's is now. 
Dad grew up his whole childhood in a house on 38th just off S. Family lived in that house fifty or sixty years. Lots of memories there at our grandmother's house. Her best friend, a Mrs. Heer, lived right around the corner. There was a Bobby, Richie, and Jimmy Blume lived two houses down. Played with them a lot. Lot of time spent on 37th groin, 61st, and Gulf Coast piers growing up. Found out recently the old family house on 38th is an AirBnB, so planning on spending a weekend soon in the house Dad grew up in and we have so many memories in!


----------



## therealbigman

Was the baitcamp ca;lled Anglers , or Schulz , Negrinis


----------



## poppadawg

Has anyone heard from Tortuga? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyr

therealbigman said:


> Was the baitcamp ca;lled Anglers , or Schulz , Negrinis


No, none of those. Dang it, I wish I could remember. It was a lady's name, I'm pretty sure. I remember those others.


----------



## ReedA1691

johnnyr said:


> Found out recently the old family house on 38th is an AirBnB, so planning on spending a weekend soon in the house Dad grew up in and we have so many memories in!


That's so cool!! Fortunately, my sister bought and lives in our childhood home and I bought the last house my grandparents ever owned and where we spent a lot of Sunday afternoons. So we all get to visit the two houses of our childhood. Mine was built in 1938 to his specs and design when my mother was 15. They lived there until they passed and I bought the house from my mother after Grandma died. Old houses are cool, but old houses with memories are even cooler.


----------



## c hook

poppadawg said:


> Has anyone heard from Tortuga?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



he's on the other board daily.


----------



## Chuck

JohnnyR.....do you remember a mom and pop grocery store that was on the corner of 39th and S...name was Bellomini's Grocery. We lived on 39th about half a block away back in the early 60s. I spent many an hours there helping. Many years later, Moved to the island right after Carla darn near wiped Galveston off the map. Dad was working at a meat packing plant down in the Strand area and he got a pass to get on the island immediately after Carla. I went with him that first weekend and saw so much damage. There was a huge shrimp boat that ended up across the incoming lanes of I45 around 71st that they bulldozed off to the side.


----------



## McIII

Chuck said:


> JohnnyR.....do you remember a mom and pop grocery store that was on the corner of 39th and S...name was Bellomini's Grocery. We lived on 39th about half a block away back in the early 60s. I spent many an hours there helping. Many years later, Moved to the island right after Carla darn near wiped Galveston off the map. Dad was working at a meat packing plant down in the Strand area and he got a pass to get on the island immediately after Carla. I went with him that first weekend and saw so much damage. There was a huge shrimp boat that ended up across the incoming lanes of I45 around 71st that they bulldozed off to the side.


The Husky's had a bait camp on the South side of the bayou on 61st. It sat down low on water. Had to get down steps to get there. Husky's wife was the one that ran the bait camp. That was in early 70's. This may or may not be the one of which you speak. In that same time frame, there was also CK's owned by Hugh Clough (Which Adolph Shultz ended up buying). It was a two story building. Still there, but as a business. That's all I got.


----------



## poppadawg

c hook said:


> he's on the other board daily.


Good to hear. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpgrinder1

johnnyr said:


> No, none of those. Dang it, I wish I could remember. It was a lady's name, I'm pretty sure. I remember those others.


There was a bait camp named Huskies on 61st. It was close to the public boat ramp closest to Broadway


----------



## pknight6

There was a club on the beach called The Bamboo Club or Bamboo Room. I don't remember the name but I spent many Friday and Saturday nights there in the summer of 1975.


----------



## therealbigman

pknight6 said:


> There was a club on the beach called The Bamboo Club or Bamboo Room. I don't remember the name but I spent many Friday and Saturday nights there in the summer of 1975.



The Bamboo Hut , then changed to The Hut Club


----------



## johnnyr

Chuck said:


> JohnnyR.....do you remember a mom and pop grocery store that was on the corner of 39th and S...name was Bellomini's Grocery. We lived on 39th about half a block away back in the early 60s. I spent many an hours there helping. Many years later, Moved to the island right after Carla darn near wiped Galveston off the map. Dad was working at a meat packing plant down in the Strand area and he got a pass to get on the island immediately after Carla. I went with him that first weekend and saw so much damage. There was a huge shrimp boat that ended up across the incoming lanes of I45 around 71st that they bulldozed off to the side.


Walked to Bellomini's many times to buy candy or cigs for Dad. We were always told to tell Mr. Bellomimi Roubion's don't pay tax. 🤣😂. I think they lost a son in that grain elevator explosion. Dad grew up in a house on that short piece of 38th right around the corner. Family lived there since way before Dad was born in 1938 until our grandmother finally moved off the island in the late 90's. My twin and I were born at John Sealy the month after Carla. Mom and Dad lived in a duplex thing 17th and Broadway at the time. Interesting thing....the family house Dad grew up in on 38th is now an AirBnB. Staying a weekend there next month. So many memories in that old house. Gonna be nostalgic!


----------



## iridered2003

johnnyr said:


> Walked to Bellomini's many times to buy candy or cigs for Dad. We were always told to tell Mr. Bellomimi Roubion's don't pay tax. 🤣😂. I think they lost a son in that grain elevator explosion. Dad grew up in a house on that short piece of 38th right around the corner. Family lived there since way before Dad was born in 1938 until our grandmother finally moved off the island in the late 90's. My twin and I were born at John Sealy the month after Carla. Mom and Dad lived in a duplex thing 17th and Broadway at the time. Interesting thing....the family house Dad grew up in on 38th is now an AirBnB. Staying a weekend there next month. So many memories in that old house. Gonna be nostalgic!


they did lose a son in the grain elevator mishap, i rented from the Bellominis up until 2005 when they sold the house we were in. nice folks


----------



## Wright from the Bay

If you've been fishing Galveston awhile, you know The Rusty Hook has been there forever. They've had some structural damage in recent storms & the city is really sticking it to them for repairs & upgrades. Please help save this bait shop on the West End. 









Help Save The Rusty Hook, organized by Kenda Alsup


Hello my name is Kenda and I'm raising money to save my business and home. We are the only 24/7 … Kenda Alsup needs your support for Help Save The Rusty Hook



gofund.me


----------



## Capt_Gilligan

How about some TCD memories? The older man on the left in the picture with the snapper and grouper was known as Poppa Clark at the Gulf Haven Pier.


----------



## marlin lane

my brother played drums at the bamboo hut in the mid 60's-with little Clarence and the cavemen-they were also the house band at the cave on broadway and 33rd


----------



## Stumpgrinder1

You can still buy Birdwell Beach britches and even hang ten tees if you dig the web deep enough. This old BOI stays way far away from skateboards though  Too old to be meeting up with orthopedic surgeons for that infraction

I wish I could take each of you to the Galveston of my youth ( Im talking mid 60's through say 1980 ) It was a different place then and I miss it . In some respects they paved paradise and put up a parking lot. We had alotta fun. We caught a helluva lot of fish. It was a good place to grow up


----------



## McIII

Stumpgrinder1 said:


> You can still buy Birdwell Beach britches and even hang ten tees if you dig the web deep enough. This old BOI stays way far away from skateboards though  Too old to be meeting up with orthopedic surgeons for that infraction
> 
> I wish I could take each of you to the Galveston of my youth ( Im talking mid 60's through say 1980 ) It was a different place then and I miss it . In some respects they paved paradise and put up a parking lot. We had alotta fun. We caught a helluva lot of fish. It was a good place to grow up


I agree Stumpgrinder. I used to walk from 56th and S to the sea wall at 5:00am to go fishing. I was only 15 at the time in 1958 or so. All I had was my rod and reel and tackle box. No one would mess with me. I wouldn’t make the same trek now with a machine gun. Lots of changes not only with landscape. Sad. I loved the Galveston of my youth.


----------



## McIII

McIII said:


> I agree Stumpgrinder. I used to walk from 56th and S to the sea wall at 5:00am to go fishing. I was only 15 at the time in 1958 or so. All I had was my rod and reel and tackle box. No one would mess with me. I wouldn’t make the same trek now with a machine gun. Lots of changes not only with landscape. Sad. I loved the Galveston of my youth.


Oops, 1968.


----------



## marlin lane

at 6 years old I had the run of the island and did not have to be home until dark-felt totally safe back then-fished the 29th street rock pier and waded around the 32nd street wooden groin-crabbed most days in the summer and sold the crabs to restaurants along the seawall for 50cents a dozen-great time and place to grow up


----------



## Stumpgrinder1

marlin lane said:


> at 6 years old I had the run of the island and did not have to be home until dark-felt totally safe back then-fished the 29th street rock pier and waded around the 32nd street wooden groin-crabbed most days in the summer and sold the crabs to restaurants along the seawall for 50cents a dozen-great time and place to grow up


We used to catch trout in the surf and sell them to the chef at Gaidos back door. Good memories


----------



## marlin lane

I watched many fish caught on bamboo poles with line, a cork and hook-no reel-always impressed me---saw tarpon caught on the 17th street wooden pier that was blown down by Carla


----------



## Chuck

I did the same thing when I was in the 6th and 7th grade at Lovenberg Jr High (adjacent to Gaidos) back in 1959 and 1960....would walk from S and 39th to the 37th rock groin and fish every chance I got. I like winter when a strong norther would blow the water out and I could get down and load up on sinkers, hooks and leader that were snagged on the rocks at full tide! I think I still have a coffee can of those old sinkers somewhere in the garage.


----------



## marlin lane

sitting in mrs. vianni's Spanish class at lovenberg watching schools of mullet getting hit by the kings or mackerals was surely distracting-


----------



## marlin lane

sorry to see this thread go silent


----------



## Chuck

I agree Martin
I was in the band at Lovenberg and would do the same as you, watching jacks, tarpon and who knows what else tearing up the huge rafts of mullet in the fall. The band hall was on the 2nd floor in the front of the school and they would keep the windows open. Loved sitting up there watching the Gulf and everything that went on along the Seawall. I moved back to Pasadena right before I was to start my first year at Ball High. 

Splash Days in the early summer were also fun. Especially when they flew a helicopter along the beach tossing out hundreds of plastic pill bottles with coupons for free stuff from merchants along the Seawall.


----------



## cubera

I guess the helicopter drops were before 1962 since the riots of 1961 pretty much shut down splash days.


----------



## Chuck

You are correct David...it stopped when the crowds got huge and violence started. Seemed like it always started on the Seawall between 25th and 32nd st. That was no mans land and mostly minorities. Then the fights along East Beach didnt help matters. At that time the Strand was just a bunch of dilapidated industrial buildings and the few bars generally catered to the crews of the ships loading and unloading.


----------



## One More Wade

yer_corks_under said:


> Johns Oyster Resort got tore down this week. Nothing but a pile of rubble left. I thought they would not be allowed to do demo because of historical value.
> They have been trucking sand to the beach everynight.


Too bad, John's was my last stop on the island in the early 70's after a day selling all the restaurants from Gaidos to the Peacock Cafe. There was an old man I'd see there. He sold John's his heavy stringer of specks he caught wading Offatt's with one old chewed-up Boone tout. When I asked where he caught them, he'd just point out the window.


----------



## marlin lane

I was a busboy at John's around 63-worked for the Celli family-- also was friends with Cha Cha Vasquez when he owned Primo's at Johns- I was married there in 86-- ate breakfast at the Peacock on Sunday mornings with my father before he went to work-too bad that Gaidos is not what it used to be


----------



## CM

OK here is one for ya, I was one of the first full time West Bay fishing guides. I was on the "bob Stephenson" outdoor show at 4:30 every morning, I was on 22 then and single. AC Becker was the sports writer for the Galveston news, and took this picture that wound up in his book "The Texas Big Three". That sorry guy didn't even give me a copy, i had to buy one for myself


----------



## McIII

I fished with Connie Mack back then out of his MFG. He could catch fish then, and I'm sure he can still catch fish now. Also one heck of a Taxidermist. Not too well known, is that he is one of the best TIG Welders I ever worked with. Jack of all trades is he. Merry Christmas Connie Mack.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1

CM said:


> OK here is one for ya, I was one of the first full time West Bay fishing guides. I was on the "bob Stephenson" outdoor show at 4:30 every morning, I was on 22 then and single. AC Becker was the sports writer for the Galveston news, and took this picture that wound up in his book "The Texas Big Three". That sorry guy didn't even give me a copy, i had to buy one for myself
> View attachment 4601131


I remember AC Becker well. He used to fish with Vince Stiglich and Father Leo. Did you know those guys ?


----------



## CM

I remember both father Leo well, George stanish. Also, McIII, you have a great memory. I can't recall our trip, but i do remember I caught a lot of 5-6lbs trout on most every trip. AFA a welder, i got fired from Mundy for not knowing stainless from carbon, go figure, i went to the Chandeliers fishing, LOL. Man, those were the days.


----------



## CM

McIII said:


> I fished with Connie Mack back then out of his MFG. He could catch fish then, and I'm sure he can still catch fish now. Also one heck of a Taxidermist. Not too well known, is that he is one of the best TIG Welders I ever worked with. Jack of all trades is he. Merry Christmas Connie Mack.


Merry Christmas to you also. thanks for the good memories.


----------



## Duckchasr

CM said:


> I remember both father Leo well, George stanish. Also, McIII, you have a great memory. I can't recall our trip, but i do remember I caught a lot of 5-6lbs trout on most every trip. AFA a welder, i got fired from Mundy for not knowing stainless from carbon, go figure, i went to the Chandeliers fishing, LOL. Man, those were the days.


You ought to consider writing a book about the Good Ol' Days!


----------



## marlin lane

my older brother was friends with becker's daughter-think her name was bunny -I believe the Stiglich's had a grocery store on 28th and Q across from the tennis courts at menard park and his son's were good tennis players-you guys remember the freeze ( I think around 60) when people were scooping large floating frozen trout and reds from the ship channel behind the wharfs


----------



## CM

yea I remember the freeze, trout was $1.17 per pound, by lunch time it went to .83 cents. i saw 8-lb trout in offatts bayou


----------

